# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  املي في الحياااه ... رواايه قطيفيه رومانسيه

## قطعة سكر

السلام عليكم يا اعضاء المنتدى حبيت اضع بين ايديكم قصه قطيفيه رو مانسيه طبعا ادا شفت تفاعل بضع الاجزاء بتسلسل طبعا القصه منقوله 

* أملي في الحياه*


بطلة القصه أسمها(ساره)عمرها19بنت ولاكل البنات جميله وأحلا شي فيهاأخلاقها.في الصف الثالث ثانوي القسم الأدبي.

البدايه:


ساره واقفه تطالع نفسها في المرايه تكحل عيونها لأنها رايحه المدرسه
(طبعآساره ماتتخلى عن الكحل في المدرسه لازم تكشخ).

ساره تكلم نفسها:ياربي شكلي بتأخرأف السايق ماجى للحين.
بعد 5دقائق جاها السواق راحت المدرسه.

أول ماوصلت المدرسه حطت
شنطتها فسخت عباتها ألاتسمع صوت وراها.
......:ليش أتأخرتي ياهبله.
ساره:هلاأموله متى جيتي وبعدين أني مو هبله السواق هو ألاتأخر على أني مادخلني.
أمل:أوكى أوكى يالله أنروح لحورو قبل لا اتصفر الطابور.

(أمل صديقه ساره الروح بلروح مايتخلو عن بعض أثنتينهم نفس الصفات بالأظافه لحوراء صديقتهم أمل جذابه تهتم بمضهرها و جمالها بس فيهابعض الغرور)

(حوراء جميله وحلوه بس أحلى مافيها عيونها رهيبه).

راحوا لحوراء ألي كانت في دوره المياه تكحل عيونها.
أمل تكلم حوراء:ويه ماصارت للحين ماخلصتي.
حوراء:ويش أسوي تبغي معجباتي أطيرو.
ساره:حلفي زهقتينا يالله بسرعه خلصي.
بعدها قعدو يسولفو شوي لين صفرت و كل وحده راحت فصلها.

_____نهايه الدوام_____

ينتظرني.
حوراء:نسيتي أن اليوم الأربعاء بنطلع نتنزه ساره لبست عباتها بتطلع ألا تناديهاحوراء معاها أمل:سارو لحظه تعالي.
ساره:هاه ويش تبغي ترى السايق ماقلتي وين تبغي أنروح.
ساره:خلاص أنروح الكرنيش لأن ماعندي فلوس اتكفي حق أروح مجمعات..باي

تركتهم راحت لسواق..اول ماوصلت البيت ارتاحت وصلت راحت تتغذى.

بعدالغدى ساره راحت الصاله لأمها باست راسها:ماما عادي أروح مع صديقاتي الكرنيش. (طبعآساره تتدلع على أمها علشان توافق).
أم ساره:وين ماتبغي تروحي روحي بس أسألي عمش سلمان أول.

ملحوظه >>أبوساره طلق أم ساره من 16سنه مع أنهم تزوجواعن حب بس لأن أمها أتزوجته غصب عن أخوانها..بعد ماطلقها أتزوجت واحد ثاني وجابت منه ولد سموه وليد عمره 12سنه أبوساره بعد ماطلق أمها سافر بعدين عرفوا أنه مات.
زوج أمها يشتغل في أرامكوا فامايكون في البيت دائمآ فلما تبغى تطلع لازم تاخذ أذن عمها سلمان لأنه عمها الوحيد مع أنه أكبر منها ب4سنين).

ساره راحت تتصل على سلمان.....
سلمان:يامرحبا.
ساره:هلا بعمي وحبيبي وخلف هلي وطوايفي كلهم.
سلمان:أوووه كل هلغزل حقي أكيد أنا مابانام اليله ضميري بيأنبني خليت بنت تغازلني وتغضب ربها.
ساره تتكلم بدلع:عمي لا تتمسخر أقول ممكن طلب صغير تكفى لاتردني عاد.
سلمان متملل:أنزين ويش تبغي مانا فاظي لش بعد شوي باروح الكورنيش و
ساره تقاطعه بنبرة صوتها العاليه:أحلف قول ولله أباروح وياك لأن صديقاتي رايحين يالله تعال لي ساعه أربع باااي.موتتأخر.
ولاعطته فرصه يتكلم و على طول راحت تبدل.

أما سلمان ماعرف ويش أسوي بس بعدين قرر أوديها لأنها كسرت بخاطره(ويه على قلبي حنون).

على الساعه أربع وربع رن جوالها....
ساره:هلا.
سلمان:يلا اطلعي من زمان أنا برى.
ساره:زين باي.
سلمان:باي.

ساره:ويلي شكله امعصب..كانت ماخذه معاها كيس أكل و حلويات حق القعده في الكرنيش تصير أحلى..أخذت منه شوكلاته سنكرس طلعت من الغرفه.
نزلت من الدرج بسرعه وطلعت.
راحت لسياره ركبت سكرت الباب:كيفك عمو؟؟..مدت له السنكرس..خذ ياأحلى عم.
سلمان:ادري اتحاولي اتراضيني لأنش اتأخرتي بس أخر مره تتأخري فاهمه.
ساره:انشاء لله.
سلمان شغل الأغاني و حرك السياره.

_________________

#في الكرنيش#

ساره:أفف ماني شايفه صديقاتي.
سلمان:يالله بسرعه الشباب ينتظروني وأنا ماأبمباهم أيشوفوش معاي.
ساره:ليش ماأشرفك يعني.
سلمان عصب:لا لأن مومغطيه وجهش ياحظي.
ساره:موبس أني ألا مو مغطيه وجهي وأني..........قبل لا تكمل كلامهاشافت حوراء وأمل جاين لها.
ساره:جوا يالله روح.
سلمان تركها راح لشباب.

(طبعآ أمل وحوراء مثل ساره مايتغطوا).

قعدو يسولفوا.......
ساره:عمي كان بيهزئني لأني اتأخرت.
أمل:أحسن عشان ماتتأخري.
ساره:ماأقدر عليه لما ايعصب ايصير مو هو.
حوراء:زي قيس أخوي كل ايعصب.
أمل:الله يعينكم.
حوراء:صحيح مادريتو بويش صار لندى بنت فلان الفلاني.
أمل وساره:ويش صار لها.
حوراء:لعب عليها واحد ونشر صورها في كل مكان.
أمل وساره في نفس الوقت:يادافع البلاء وحدها لابروحه لمسنا الصوف الشر عنا مصروف>>(مثل ينقال لدفع البلا والشر).
أمل:لوعتي جبدي باروح أشتري لي أيس كريم أعدل مزاجي .
ساره:أشتري لي بعد.
راحت أمل..ساره وحوراء كملوا سوالفهم.

راحت عند الي يبيع الأيس كريم تشتري.
كان سلمان واقف جنبها بيشتري بس تباعد شوي عنها(محترم)بعد ماخلصت ماعرفت تمشي لأن عباتها كانت تحت رجل سلمان.
أمل(أووه ويش هلبلشه ويش أسوي ألحين.)أخذت نفس:لوسمحت ممكن(أشرت على عباتها).
سلمان أستحى ماعرف ويش يقول شال رجله عن عباتها:اسف أختي ماأنتبهت.
أمل: ساكته
عود مكانه بس من دون مايدري رد داس على عباتها وهي ماأنتبهت لما مشت اتعرقلت طاحت على الأرض.
سلمان:اوه أسف ماكان قصدي.
أمل فقدت أعصابها أخذت بقايا الأيس كريم رمته عليه:صج أنك وقح ماتستحي على وجهك.
راحت على طول لساره وحوراء وهي تصيح.
أما سلمان كان بعده منصدم من الموقف والشباب جوا ايله بس هو عصب..
سلمان معصب:ويش هالبنات ايطولو اعبيهم ويلومونا..مسح ألايس كريم من قميصه أخذ جواله دق على ساره عشان بيرجع البيت..........


شو راح يسوي سلمان أذا عرف أن أمل هي صديقة ساره؟!
شو راح يصير بينهم؟!
.............
هاآآآآ
ان شاآآء الله
عجبتكم القصة
أبي ردود +++ توقعات
((( بلييز))) <<<لا تعتبروا تشرط>>>
مجرد طلب

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو خيتووو على القصة 
 وننتظر البارت الجديد 
         خيتوووو ياريت تطوليهاااا
    تحياتي
    مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## رووحي معاك

وااااااااااااااااو هدددددددددي القصه

عن جددددددد رووووووعه

قريتها من قبل

بانتضارك....

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووووو ع المرووور
منورين الصفحه
مجنونه وحلوه: ان شاء الله من عنوني الثنتين 
روحي معاااك : وانتي الاروع نورتي صفحتي 
.....................................
مو كأني اشوف المشااهدات اكثر من الردود

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجـــــــــــ الثاني ـــــــــــزء:

ساره:أموله حبيبتي ويش صار لش ويش فيها عاباتش متوصخه.
أمل اتصيح:أهئ أهئ أبغى أروح البيت..رجعت اتصيح.
حوراء:انزين قولي ويش صاير ؟؟
أمل: اتصيح
ساره سمعت جوالها يرن.......
ساره:ألوه.
سلمان يتكلم بصوت عالي لأنه حده معصب:سارو أنا عند السياره أن ماجيتي بسرعه باخليش وبمشي.
سد سلمان الخط قبل لايسمع ردها.
ساره مستغربه من سلمان لأن مايعصب عليها من دون سبب:أمل حوراء عمي بيوصلني تروحوا معاي.
حوراء اتباعد أمل ألي كانت حاضنتنها:هيه بنروح معاش لأن أمل ماتقدر تمشي و عباتهاجذي.
ساره:عجل يلا بسرعه ماأبغاه يعصب.
أخذو أغراضهم راحوا.

.........

في السياره سلمان كان ينظف نفسه:أف هاذي أتأخرت خلاص بنتظرها برى.
[سلمان شاب وسيم فيه كل الصفات ألا تتمناها أي بنت يعتني بشكله..خلص الجامعه ينتظرقبوله في الشغل]




اتذكرالموقف ألي صار له مع أمل ضحك على نفسه.

سلمان:هههههههه..سمع صوت فالتفت ورى.
ساره:هيه أنت أستخفيت قاعد تضحك لحالك.
سلمان..ماأنتبه لوجه أمل:صديقاتش بروحوا معانا.
ساره:هيه ألا صحيح ويش فيك امبهدل جذي شجاهل ماتعرف تاكل أس كريم ههههه.
أمل سمعت كلام ساره فرفع وجهها وانصمت لما شافت وجهه..من صدمتها طاحوا الأغراض الي عندها.
سلمان وجه نظراته لها اتفاجئ لما شافها لف على جهة ساره:ساره هذي صديقتش.؟؟
ساره مستغربه:هيه ليش تسأل ؟؟
سلمان:أنا مستحيل أوصل هذي..أشرعلى أمل.
أمل تتمسخر:لالا الله أخليك أبغاك اتوصلني لأني باموت أذا ماوصلتني.
سلمان:أصلآ يحصل لش الشرف أنا أوصلش.
(كان لابس قميص فاأفتعل حركه بيده خلت كلرقميصه يرتفع فزداد شخصيه وسامه).


ساره و حوراء كانوا مستغربين من الي يصير.

أمل أشتغل غرورها:تبغاني أني أمل بنت علي أل نبهان أركب مع واحد وقح زيك.(أشرت عليه بصبعها من فوق لتحت بطريقة أستهزاء).

سلمان فقد أعصابه ماحس بعمره ألا ماسك يدها يبغى يضربها بس ظل جامد ماتحرك لأنه حس بشي يجذبه لعيونها ظل ايطالع عيونها. أما أمل ماقدرت تباعد عينها عن عينه كانوا عيونه جنااااااااااان يهبلوا قلبها يدق دق مو طبيعي.

ساره:هايي عمي ويش هلقله الحياه إلي عندك الناس كلها أتطالعكم.

سلمان ترك يدها ركب السياره:دخلوا بسرعه الحين بيأذن.

أمل ظلت ساكته منزله عواينها لتحت مو عارفه ويش هالشعور الي جاها من شافت عيونه.
ساره بصوت واطي:أمل ويش صاير بينكم ؟؟
أمل:هو الي طيحني.
ساره:كيف ؟!
أمل:بعدين أقولش بس مابركب معاكم.
حوراء:ويش اتقولوا؟؟علموني شسالفه.
أمل:أقولش في الطريق يلا أمشي.
ساره:أمل أرجوش أركبي..امسحيها في وجهي.
أمل:ساره لاتظغطي علي.
ساره:ولله اركبي.
أمل:ليش حلفتي ؟؟
ساره:عشان تركبي.
أمل بتفكير:ولله لو ماحلفتي كان ماركبت.
ساره ابتسمت لها وركبوا السياره.

طول ماهم في الطريق وأمل ساكته اتطالع الطريق من الدريشه أما سلمان كان يسأل ساره عن بيت حوراء وأمل.

وصل حوراء أول لأن بيتهم أقرب بعدين وصل أمل.

أول مااتباعد عن بيت أمل.....
ساره:ويش ألا صار بينكم؟!


سلمان ببرود:مو هي صديقتش أسأليها.
ساره:أكيد أباسألها بس أبغى أعرف السالفه من الطرفين.
سلمان:ساره ضايق خلقي.
ساره:بس أني أبغى أعرف.
سلمان فكر:خلاص بقولش..أنا رحت أشتري لي كانت هي تشتري بالغلط دست على عباتها فقالتلي اباعد ارجولي أنا باعدتها بس عودت مكاني والأخت عباتها طويله فدست عليها مره ثانيه اتعرقلت طاحت وأنا ماكنت قاصد بس هي افتكرتني قاصد فسبتني و رمت علي الأيس كريم.
ساره ماسكه بطنها:ياربي ماني قادره هههه بطني هههه.
سلمان عصب:ساره الموقف ما ايظحك.
ساره:هههه أتخيل كيف كان وجه أملوا أكيد صار طماطه الناس كلها اطالعها ههه وله أكيد شكلك بلأس كريم يهبل هههه.

سلمان ظل ساكت تذكر كيف كان وجه أمل وأنه حس بشعور غريب لما ناظر عيونها.

_________________

#في غرفة أمل#

أمل منسدحه على سريرها تفكر في أحداث اليوم تذكرت لما رمت على سلمان أس كريم و بدأت تبتسم و تظحك..ياربي كيف سويت جذي ولله كنت امعصبه..أخاف أكون ظلمته وهو ماكان يقصد..أتذكرت كيف كانت عيونه لما مسكها:أأأه ياربي عيونه أيهبلوا لا مو بس يهبلوا الا أيخلوا الوحده تهوس.
أف بس لو مهو وقح وقليل أدب شان سكتت شوي و قالت بصوت مسموع:صدق أني غبيه قاعده أتعب فكري في واحد مايستاهل.

طفت المبات حاولت اتنام بس لقت نفسها مو قادره تنام من التفكير في الي صار..بدت تقرى ايات عشان تنام ونامت.
_________________

#بيت ساره#

ساره كانت في الصاله تشاهد مسلسل" دنيا القوي"و مندجه عدل.

رن تلفون البيت بس مارفعته وبعد ثواني جى أخوها وليد رد على التلفون.....

وليد:ألو.
.......:ألو السلام عليكم ..موجوده ساره..
وليد:هيه بس لحضه..لف على ساره..ساروا تلفون لش.
ساره متملله:أف منهي ذي الفاظيه داقه ألحين.
وليد ماسك السماعه:أتقول لش مهي فاظيه لش ألحين دقي بعد
ساره قامت أبسرعه لعند التلفون اخذت السماعه من عند وليد:وليدوا أني ماقلت لك قول جذي..أدلف روح ألعب كمبيوتر...غبي ...لف السماعه لأدونها:ألوو.
........:ياسباله ويش يعني منتين فاظية لي.
ساره تحاول تتهرب من الأجابه:هلا بحوراء عمري حبي كل دنيتي.
حوراء:ياااااي كل هلغزل حقي...خجلتيني.
ساره بخبث: أذا ماغازلتش باغازل منو.
حوراء:بعد من بيكون...أكيد زوج المستقبل.
ساره: خله أيجي أول بعدين أغازله...ألا ماقلتي لي ويش صاير متصله؟!
حوراء:شأني ماأتصل علشان تسألي...بس بسألش سألتي عمش ويش صار بينه وبين أملوا...لأني أتصلت لها قالوا نايمه...غريبه مو من عوايدها تنام هلحزه.
ساره: و أني أقول.. مو لله متصله..اسمعي قال لي أنه.....
(قالت لها السالفه كلها).

ساره:أوكي حوحو باروح أتعشى الحين.
حوراء:أنزين...صحيح بتروحي بكره الكوافير عشان عرس فاطمه>>وحده من الأصدقاء.
ساره:هيه باروح...حوروه يالله باي أني مستعجله.
حوراء:باي.




_________________


اليوم التالي

ساره كلمت عمها عشان يوديها الكوافير وراحت معاه..حوراء خلت أخوها قيس يوديها مع أمل لأن أمل ماعندها أخو وأبوها يكون مشغول.

اجتمعوا في الكوافير ولما خلصوا مكياج قعدوا يسلفوا.كانوا ثلاثهم حلوين بس حوراء كانت أحلى خصوصي أن عيونها رهيبه
كانوا مطقمين في البس بس الألوان تختلف..أمل أحمر...حوراء وردي...ساره بنفسجي..

أمل:أف متى بجي أخوش... مليت.
حوراء:ماأدري بس مو الحين.
أمل:باقوم أشرب ماي.راحت.
ساره وقفت:يالله باروح جى عمي.. حوحو ليش ماتجوا معي.
حوراء ناظرت ساره بخبث شدها قعدتها جنبها:تدري أنش ذكيه وااجد.
ساره مو فاهمه:ويش قصدش.
حوراء بخبث:قربي باقول لش...قالت لها الفكره ألي براسها..

أمل تمشي بتجاهم:كلمتي أخوش؟!
حوراء غمزت لساره:هيه كلمته بس قال أنه مايقدر أيجي..ساروه أتقول أن عمها برى...أني باروح معاها..
أمل بصوت عالي:ماأقدر أروح معاه.
ساره تسوي نفسها معصبه: لاولله...مصختيها عمي ماكان يقصد..غطت وجها:يالله بسرعه تعالوا...حورو روحي ألى ألي تحاسب قالت أن في حسابش غلط..لاتتأخري أحنا بننتظرش.مسكت يد أمل ومشت.
أمل:لحظه صبري بغطي وجهي.
ساره:يلا بسرعه.
أمل غطت وجهها طلعوا مع بعض راحوا عند السياره.
ساره تفتح باب السياره:السلام عليكم.
سلمان لف لها:وعليكم السلام..أوه أوه ساره مغطيه وجها ويش صاير في الدنيا.
طبعآ سلمان ماأنتبه لأمل لأنها دخلت السياره من دون ماتقول ولا حرف وهو كان حاط أغاني فما أنتبه.
ساره تمزح:يعني ويش تبغاني أسوي...حاطه لي مكياج أخاف الرجال لين شافوني يغمى عليهم من جمالي الفواح.
سلمان مبتسم:أوكي خليني أكحل عيوني أبشوفتش.
أمل كانت اطالعهم بس ساكته.
ساره متعمده أتخلي سلمان يحس بوجود أمل:عمي لاتحرجني قدام صديقتي.
سلمان لف لورى شاف أمل عرفها من عباتها لف صوب ساره:تدري صديقتش بنت أصول..دخلت من دون ماتسلم خايفه أسمع صوتها الشفاف<<قالها بطريقة مسخره.
أمل ماردت عليه(أف هذا مايستحي على وجهه صدق أنه وقح)
ساره استغلت فرصة أن أمل تفكر:أوه نسيت..باروح شوي لحوروا باجاي.نزلت من السياره بسرعه.
أمل توها تستوعب أن ساره نزلت:االليش نزلت.
سلمان:هاه أشوف صوتش طلع...كمل كلامه بشمئزاز.. لاتخافي ماباكلش.
أمل كانت بتتكلم بس جتها عطسه عطست تمت تحوس في شنطتها تدور نشاف.
سلمان أنتبه لها فأخذ علبة النشاف مدها لها..
أمل مسكت العلبه بس صارت أطراف أصابعها فوق أصابعه حست برعشه بجسمها أخذت العلبه بسرعه.
أما سلمان دق قلبه بسرعه جنونيه..تموا ساكتين.


حوراء وساره اتعمدوا يتأخروا عشان يحرجوا أمل..بعد ربع ساعه من التأخير طلعوا من الكوافير ركبوا السياره

.

وتموا طول الطريق ساكتين حوراء و ساره كانو متحقرصين يغبوا يعرفوا ويش صار.
وصل سلمان عند بيت حوراء نزلت حوراء وأول مادخلت البيت على طول رسلت لأمل رساله كاتبه فيها:
"أسفه أموله أني وساروا أتأخرنا قصد علشان نحرجش مع سلمان بس سامحينا"


أمل لما قرت الرساله عصبت عدل ورسلت لها رساله.
"صدق أنش حماره ياربي أيصير لش موقف أعظم مني"

حوراء قرت الرساله ظحك تركت جوالها ونزلت تحت أدور أخوها قيس.
(قيس عمره24سنه شاب وسيم موظف في أحدى الشركات الكبرى يحب شي أسمه كمبيوتر).
ماشافته راحت المجلس شافته قاعد على الكنبه بس هي كانت وراه.

حوراء اتقدم عشان تصير قدامه:قيسوه ويش رايك فيي أكيد

ماكملت كلامها لأنها أنصدمت من ألي شافته لأن الشاب ألي شافته مو أخوها قيس....

شوراح يصير لحوراء؟؟؟
مين الشاب ألي في المجلس؟؟
هل بتطور علاقة أمل مع سلمان؟؟

الأجابه في الجزء القادم.

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هاااي
خيتوووو لاتطولي علينا 
  وياااريت تطولي البارت الجاااااي خيتوووو
تحياتي
مجنونة

----------


## قطعة سكر

> هاااي
> هاياااات
> خيتوووو لاتطولي علينا 
> ان شاء الله
> وياااريت تطولي البارت الجاااااي خيتوووو
> بحاااول لان عندي ضروووف وهذا الي اقدر اجيبه وان شااء الله رح احاااول الطول البااارت
> تحياتي
> مجنونة



مشكروووره خيه على المتااابعه

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الثالث:

حوراء ظلت واقفه مو عارفه شتسوي.
الشاب ظل يناظرها ماقدر أيبعد عينه عن الملاك الي قدامه.

ظلوا على هل حال لبضع ثواني...بس قطع عليهم صوت ملئ بلغضب.
قيس(مفول من العصبيه):ياكلبه ويش أتسوي هني.

حوراء من سمعت صوته ركضت بسرعه لدور الثاني أوعلى طول راحت غرفة أبوهاوأمها.

حوراء(ماسكه أبوها):أبوي قيسوه بيذبحني(أوتاخذ لها نفس لأنهاكانت تركض).
أبوحوراء(وهوخايف على بنته لأنها كانت ترتجف):ويش فيش شصاير؟!ليش قيس بيذبحش؟!ويش سويتي؟!
حوراء(بعدها ترتجف):أف بعدين أقولك... أهم شي قيسوه مايضربني عن لايخترب مكياجي(يحليلها ماخافت ألاعلى المكياج)..
أوفي المجلس كان قيس بيلحق حوراء بس الشاب مسكه أوجلس يهديه.

الشاب:قيس لاتتهور...خلني أفهمك السالفه.
قيس(بعصبيه):يعني في سالفه (يوقف)باروح أذبحها.
الشاب(وهوماسك يده):وشو تذبحها أسمعني أول.
قيس:رائدو أتركني أحسن لك.
رائد(بحزم):ترا وللهي وبكسرالهاءأن ماسمعتني...رجلي ماداني عند بيتكم أوعمرك ما....
قيس(يقاطعه):لا مايحتاج تكمل..أنا ماأقدرماأشوفك..(جلس)قول كلي أذان صاغيه.
رائد:ههههه ماتجي ألابلعين الحمره...أسمع أنت لما رحت أتشوف من في الباب.. أناجلست أشاهد تلفزيون .
قيس(بطولة بال عن لايفقد أعصابه):أي والزبده... أدري أنك كنت تشاهد..ألي أبغا أعرفه ليش هلحماره حوروه دخلت أووقفت عندك؟!
رائد(يكلم نفسه):أأأه أسمها حوراء ولله أيناسبها...أكيد هي حوريه من حواري الجنه..
قيس(بصوت عالي):رائدو أسألك وين رحت.
رائد(توه مستوعب):أف... أختك كانت أتفكرني أنت ولما وقفت قدامي أنصدمت وكانت بتطلع بس أنت دخلت وعصبت عليها...وبس.
قيس(هدأ):أمممم(وقف)أوكي اباروح أشوفها(وترك رائد).

(رائد شاب جميل أنيق بمعني الكلمه مغرور بجماله بس حنون أوشخصيته قويه أهم شي عنده أن كبريائه ماينهز)

قيس(وهو يمشي في الدرج):حوراء...حوحو..وينك حبي..(ويغني)وينك عني ياحبي..وينك أكتلتني الغربه..وينك راح يوأف ألبي......
حوراء وأبوها كانو في الغرفه بس لما سمعوه راحو يشوفوه..وكانو مستغربين أنه يغني خصوصي حوراء.
قيس(مبتسم):هاي داد..(يوجه نظراته لحوراء)أوه أوه ماأصدق هذي حوراء..أكيد سوو لش عملية تجميل بلغلط.
حوراء(تتقدم له و تحط يدها على جبهته):غريبه مو مسخن؟!
قيس:ههههه(قربهاله وهمس في أذنها):لاتخافي ماباسوي لش شي..رائد حلفني مأصرخ عليش..(يحك شعره) شكلك سحرتيه.
حوراء(بتطيرمن الفرحه):صحيح قول ولله..
قيس(عافس وجهه):أقول عطيتش وجه واجد...روحي ألبسي عباتش.
حوراء(مستغربه):ليش ألبس عباتي؟!وين بتوديني؟!
قيس:ياهبله..موأناألي بوصلش عرس صاحبتش لو تبغي تتأخري.
حوراء:أوكى ألحين بجهز.

_________________

أمل بعد مادخلت غرفتها ظلت تعدل نفسها وتلبس باقي أكسسواراتها وبعد ماخلصت كل شي.
أمل(تناظر نفسها في المرأه):ياربي هذا ليش يكرهني (سلمان)ليش أيحاول يستفزني..أأهه..وأنا ليش قاعده أفكر فيه..أف أحس أني أبغا أصيح كلامه لي كان جارح..(تهز راسها)لا مستحيل أذرف دمعه من عيني على شان هل حقير.

وتطلع من غرفتها وتنزل الصاله لأبوها.

أمل(بطريقه مؤدبه):أبوي ممكن طلب تكفى لاتردني.
أبوها: تفضلي عيوني أعطيش أياها.
(أمل أكبر وحده في أخوانها وعندها أختين 1/زهراء عمرها 16تحب تقره قصص من شتى الأنواع.2/حنان عمرها13 هاديه أوبعض الأحيان تكون أنطوائيه.
وعندها أخوين توأم حسن و حسين عمرهم 10سنين.
أمل دلوعة أمهاوأبوها لأنها أول العنقود).
أمل:أبصراحه أنا ماأبغا أروح ويا صديقتي العرس(حوراء)أحس أني ظيقت عليها واجد..فاأبغاك أنت توصلني العرس.
أبوها:بس أنا وراي دوام بكره
أوماأقدر أرجع لش لما تخلصي.
أمل(محبطه):خلاص أنت وصلني وأني أدبر نفسي بعدين.
أبوها:قومي لبسي عباتش وأنا بنتظرش في السياره.
أمل:أن شالله.

_________________

وفي بيت ساره كان
سلمان جالس في الصاله ينتظر ساره تخلص لأن هو ألي بيوصلها.

سلمان(يكلم نفسه):ياربي أنا ليش قلت ليها جذيه(أمل)ألحين ويش بتقول عني..أف وأنا ليش قاعد أفكر فيها هي أكيد ألحين قاعده تسبني وتلعني..أكيد بتستحقرني..صج أني غبي يعني كان لازم أقول لهاكذا..أنا لازم أتأسف ليها.(يمرر أصابعه على شعره ويسند رأسه للجدار): أأأههه(يتنهد)أنا أول مره أحس بهل احساس..ولله وقمت تحب ياسلمان......
ساره(تقطع عليه حبل أفكاره):عمممميييي (بصوت عالي).
سلمان(متخرع):شفيش خرعتيي.
ساره(تضحك على شكله): ههههه عسى ألي ماخذه عقلك تتهنى به.
سلمان(يعرف أن ساره تفهم للغة العيون فماحب أنه يطول معاها بلكلام) :جهزتي...يالله نروح.
ساره حست أنه فيه شي بس قالت لنفسها خله براحته.

وفي السياره سلمان كان طول الوقت أفكرأوساكت .

ساره ملت من سكوت سلمان فقررت تسأله.

ساره:عمي شفيك ساكت ؟!
سلمان(أيغير الموضوع):
مافي شي بس أتخيل لو أني مت كيف بتكون حياتش؟!بتعيشيها عادي لو
ساره(تقاطعه):سلمان لاتقول جذي... أنا ماأقدر أعيش من دونك.(ساره ماتقول لحد عن مشاعرها أتجاهه أوهذي أول مره تقول لسلمان جذي وتناديه بأسمه).
سلمان وقف السياره وتم أناظرها.
ساره:ليش وقفت السياره؟!أوليش تطالعني جذي؟!
سلمان(مبتسم):هذي أول مره اتقولي لي سلمان مو عمي.وأول مره أكتشف أني غالي عندش...ساره لا تناديني عمي أحس أني كبير مع أني بعدني شباب.
ساره(فهمت قصده):أمممم ويش رايك أناديك قدام الأهل عمي أوقدام الناس سلمان...
يعني مثلآ لما أكون مع صديقاتي أقول سلمان مو(تبتسم).
سلمان:عطيتش وجه واااجد(وحرك السياره).

ظلوا يسولفوا لين سكتت ساره.

ساره تقول في نفسها:ويش فيه سلمان مو على بعضه هل يومين دايم يسرح ويفكر...(جات على بالها أمل)..معقوله أيكون حبها...لالا مع الشي ألي صار بينهم ماأتوقع أيحبها...لا يمكن أيكون حب عنفي...أف ويش هل خرابيط ألي قاعده أقولها...أي خلني أختبره وأشوفه ويش يقول(ذكيه).

ساره:أفففففففف.
سلمان:شفيش تتأففين؟!
ساره:أملوا صديقتي كاسره خاطري.
سلمان(ببرود):ليش ويش فيها؟!
ساره:أبوها وراه دوام بكره أومايقدريرجع ياخذها من العرس ..وهي ماتبغى ترجع مع حوراء لأنها تحس أنها ثقلت على قيس أخو حوراء.

سلمان من سمع أن أمل ممكن ترجع مع قيس حس بلغيره وقال:مو مشكله أنا أوصلها ماني مشغول.
ساره(بخبث):بس أنت ماتبغاها تركب سيارتك...واليوم لوما أني حطيتك قدام ألأمر الواقع كان ما وصلتها و
سلمان(يقاطعها):بس أنا غلطان و أبغا أعتذر منها...حاولي تقنعيها أني أوصلها.
ساره(حست بلانتصار لأنها عرفت أنه يميل لأمل) :أمممم سلمان أعترف قول شسالفه؟!
سلمان(وقف السياره):يالله نزلي لو تبغي تأخريني على أصحابي.
ساره ألتفتت للجهه الثانيه شافت أنه قاعة العرس قدامها وهي ماحست أنهم وصلوا ونزلت من السياره وقالت له:تعال الساعه12 مو تتأخر.
سلمان:أوكي يالله باي.
ساره:باااي.

______في القاعة_____

أمل تنتظر حوراء وساره وهي قاعده بروحها في أحدى الطاولات.
وترجع تفكر في سلمان وفي حوراء وساره كيف أحرجوها معاه وهي بداخلها نار ما بتنطفي ألا لما تنتقم منهم.

وتشوفها ساره وتروح لها.

ساره(واقفه قدامها):القمر بشو تفكر...ها أعترفي.
أمل(عابسه):أمم ألحين صرت قمر..لو تراضيني على الموقف ألي حطيتيني فيه أنتي وحورو
ألا تجي لهم حوراء:أسمعت أسمي ويش تقولو عني(تجلس على الكرسي)أملوا أنا شكلي أذا أبغى شي بجي لش تدعي لي لأن دعائش مستجاب.
أمل:مافهمت وضحي أكثر.
حوراء:موأنتي دعيتي أن يصيبني موقف أنحرج منه زيش.
أمل:أي وبعدين.
حوراء:ولا أبلين...صار ألي بغيته.
أمل(فرحانه):صج قولي ولله.
ساره تناظرهم وهي مي فاهمه شي:هايي صبايا أنا موفاهمه شي فهموني شصاير
ماأحب أكون زي الأطرش في الزفه.
أمل وحوراء:ههههههههه
وقالت لهم حوراء السالفه.
أمل:ههههه تستاهلي أحسن مو بس أنا ألي أنحرج.
حوراء:بس وسيم ويهبل...الله يهني ألا بتاخذه.
ساره:أقول أمل قومي مالينا مكان أهني..الأخت بدت تحب.
حوراء:حلفي أني ماقلت حبيته بس عجبني.

أوجلسوا يسولفوا لين جات العروس وراحو يسلموا عليها ويباركوا لها وبعدها ظلو يرقصوا لين تعبوا.

والناس ماكانو يطالعوا غيرهم لأنهم كانو أيه من الجمال والابداع في الرقص والكشخه.

وعلى الساعه12كان سلمان ينتظر ساره ويدعي ربه أن أمل توافق تجي معاهم.

ساره كانت تقنع أمل تجي معاها بس أمل مارضيت. 

ساره:أموله حبيبتي أرجوش تعالي ويايي.
أمل:لاماأبغى أركب ويا عمش..أخاف أيعكر مزاجي بكلامه ألي زي العسل.
ساره:بس هوألي قالي أنه يبغى أيوصلش على شان يعتذر لش على ألي قاله.

أمل تقول لنفسها:ياااااي يبغى يعتذر..،خلاص باروح باشوفه أوباشوف عيونه ألي تهبل واااااي وحشني وااااجد(وترجع تفكر)لالا خله يولي يعني أنا مره بموت أذا ما أعتذر لي ولا أذا ماشفته 
لا أبغاه ولا أبغا أعتذاره.

أمل:لا ساره مايحتاج أروح وياش لأن زوجة خالي هني أوأكيد خالي بجي ياخذها فبروح وياهم.
ساره(بخيبة أمل):خلاص على راحتش...يالله باي.
أمل:باي.
سلمان مل من تأخر ساره وأخذ جواله ودق عليها ألا ويسمع نغمة جوالها ويلف يلقاها راكبه السياره.
ساره:السلام .
سلمان(بسرعه):وين أمل؟!مارضيت مو؟!أكيد بعدها زعلانه مني.
ساره(متفاجئه منه):بل بل شفيك كنك كنت تنتظر نتيجه أختبار و
سلمان(يقاطعها):أف كن هذه وقت مسخرتش قولي ويش قالت؟!
ساره:أوكى باقول لك بس أنت أمشي أول لأني تعبانه حدي.
سلمان(حرك السياره):يالله قولي لأني قاعد على أعصابي.

ساره قالت له كل الكلام ألي دار بينها وبين أمل.

سلمان(أرتاح):أشوه يعني بترجع مع خالها.
ساره:ليش تبغاها ترجع مع خالها؟!
سلمان:لأني ماأبعاها ترجع مع البطيخه قيس.
ساره(فهمت بس تستهبل):أي وليش ماتبغاها تروح ويا قيس؟!
سلمان:لأني أغار.
ساره(تستهبل عدل):أي ليش أتغار.
سلمان(عصب):أووه ويش فيش هبله يعني واحد يغار على وحده ليش؟!
ساره:أي ليش؟!
سلمان:لأني أحبها ياذكيه.
ساره:ههههههههه
سلمان(يصرخ):أنا ماقلت شي يضحك.
ساره:أنت من صجك تحبها توك أمس شايفها و غير جذي هزئتها وألحين تقول تحبها بلله عليك هذه شي مايضحك.
سلمان:الحب مايعرف حاجه أسمها أمس واليوم...خلاص سدي الموضوع.

ساره ظلت ساكته بس فرحانه لأمل لأنها حست أن أمل تبادل سلمان نفس الشعور.

________________

وفي جهه ثانيه وعالم ثاني
كان رائد منسدح على سريره يفكر بلملاك ألي شافها مو قادر ينام كل ما غمض عينه يشوفها قدامه.
رائد:أخ مو قادر أنام خلاص بكره باروح بيت قيسوه يمكن أشوفها بلغلط مره ثانيه.
ولف على الجهه الثانيه وراح في سابع نومه.
________
اليوم ألي بعده كان عادي حتى رائد ماقدر يشوف حوراء
________
يوم السبت في المدرسه
___________
حوراءوساره رايحين لأمل في الفصل لأنها مانزلت لهم
وهذي من غير عوايدها وصلو لفصلها أولقوها قاعده بروحها وحاطه راسها على الطاوله. قربوا لها.
ساره وحوراء:أمل ويش فيش ؟!
أمل رفعت راسها وحوراء وساره شهقوا أول ما شافوها.
ساره:ويش في عواينش جذي؟!
صار لش شي أمس؟!
حوراء:باجيب لش اكحلي على شان ايخفف من مضهرش.
أمل كان تحت عيونها هالات سوده وكانت رابطه شعرها على غير عادتها وموحاطه لها 
الكريم ألي تحطه كل يوم.

ساره:متى نمتي؟!
أمل(بصوت مبحوح):الساعه 3.
ساره:بااااال حرام عليش ليش
جذي.

أمل في نفسها:أأأأهه ويش تبغيني أقول...أقول أني حبيت سلمان وظليت طول اليل أفكر كيف أني حبيت واحد ماعنده أخلاق و 
ساره(تقطع حبل أفكارها):أموله ما جاوبتيني ويش فيش؟!
أمل(تكذب):ما في شي بس أمس بعد ماأنتهت حفلة ستارأكاديمي سهرت أشاهدهم ومانمت .
ساره (ماصدقتها):أممم تدري أني ماشاهدته. من هو ألي فاز؟!
أمل(أرتبكت وماعرفت شتقول):أأ ساره راسي أيعورني.
ساره(فهمت أن أمل تتهرب):
أمل أذا الشي ألا خلاش ماتنامي عائلي ماأجبرش تقولي بس أذا كان شي غير فالازم تقولي لي.
أمل ماتحملت وحضنت ساره وقامت تصيح.
في هلحضه جات حوراء وتقدمت لساره وأشرت لها بطريقة أنها تبغى تعرف شنوصاير وفي هللحضه صفرت لطابور حوراءوساره راحو طابورهم وقالو لأمل أنهم بجو ليها في الفسحه.

في الفسحه حوراءوساره ظلو يبحثو على أمل بس مالقوها. 

وفي أخر الدوام ماشافوها لأنها على طول راحت بيتهم.

حوراء وساره كانوا مستائين لحال صاحبتهم.

________________

ساره رجعت البيت وصلت وأتغذت وأستأذنت من أمها أنها تروح لأمل واتصلت على سلمان.
ساره:ألو السلام عليكم.
سلمان: هلاولله وعليكم السلام
ساره:أبغاك توصلني بيت أمل
(سلمان من سمع أسم أمل فز قلبه)
سلمان:ألحين الساعه3 بتروحي ويش بتسوي في بيت الناس؟!
ساره:أنت بتوديني ولأ؟!
سلمان(يمزح):لا ما باوديش
ساره:خلاص باروح مشي. 
سلمان:هايي أمزح بعد10دقايق باكون عندش.باي
ساره:باي

----------


## قطعة سكر

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


أمل كانت في غرفتها تفكر بلاصار الصبح ويرن جوالها.


أمل:نعم
ساره:هلاولله
أمل:هلا
ساره:حبي أباجي لش بعد اشوي
أمل:حياش في أي وقت
ساره:تسلمي يالله باي
أمل:باي
وتسكر الخط وتنزل لتحت تروح المطبخ تجهز شي تقدمه لساره ولماخلصت راحت للمجلس تجهزه بس أول مادخلت أنصدمت شافت أبوها منسدح على الأرض بطريقه غريبه أمل خافت على أبوها
وراحت جلست بجنبه وحطت راسه في حضنها وقعدت تصحيه بس ماصحى و ظلت تظربه بلخفيف وتناديه .
أمها كانت في الصاله ولما سمعتها تصرخ ركضت لها.


ظلو ثنتيتنهم يصحوه بس ما صحى.
أمل أتصلت لخالها جاسم(ألي
وصلها من العرس).
جاسم:ألو
أمل(تصيح):ألحقني أبوي ماأدري ويش فيه أنصحيه بس مايصحى 
جاسم:خلاص ألحين باجي 


وترجع أمل لأبوهاوتقعد تصيح والعائله كلها تصيح وبعد ربع ساعه جا جاسم وسلمان وساره كانو توهم واصلين
ساره(قبل لاتنزل من السياره):مشكور وماقصرت وعساني أقوم وأقعد وأرقص في عرسك.
سلمان:هههههههه توني أدري أنش مصلحشيه.
ساره:الله يسامحك الحي
سلمان(يقاطعها):ساره (ويأشر على جهة باب بيت أمل)مو هذي أمل.
ساره(مستغربه):أي بس هي ما قالت لي أنها بتطلع...يوه هذا أبوها.
سلمان طلع من سيارته أوراح عند أمل وخالها
سلمان:تحتاج مساعده أخوي.
جاسم كان حامل أبو أمل بس كان ثقيل عليه
جاسم:مشكور بس لو تحمله ويايي .
سلمان حمل أبو أمل ولأنه قوي حمله بروحه وقال لجاسم يفتح باب السياره على شان يحطه داخلها(سياره جاسم).
أمل من خوفها على أبوها ماعارت أهتمام لسلمان وركبت السياره بسرعه.


سلمان سأل جاسم في أي مستشفى بيروح وبعد ماقاله راح لسيارته وحركها وقال لساره عن كل ألي صار.


_________________


وفي المستشفى كانت أمل تصيح وجاسم يهديها ويحضنها.
وساره ما كانت تقدر تروح لأمل لأن جاسم كان وياها.
أماسلمان كان قلبه يتقطع على حبيبته وكان بيموت من الغيره على أن جاسم حاضننها.


سلمان:ساروا(يأشر على جاسم) من هو هذا ألي حاضننها؟!
ساره(بضيقه خلق):وأني ويش عرفني به...صج أنك فاضي.


وبعد بضع دقائق جا الدكتور وجاسم وسلمان راحو له وساره راحت لأمل تهديها.


جاسم يسأل الدكتور:لو سمحت أخوي المريض ألي داخل ويش حالته ألحين.
الدكتور(مصري):هو بيقرب لك أيه.
جاسم:أنا أخو زوجته وولد عمه.
سلمان(يتدخل):هو المريض فيه أيه.
الدكتور:هو معاه السكري...أطمنو هو دلوئتي بخير وحتاخذوه لما يصحى.
جاسم:مشكور والله يعطيك العافيه.
الدكتور:ولو ذا واجبنا.


ويروح الدكتور ويترك جاسم مع سلمان بروحهم.


جاسم أتعرف على سلمان وشكره وسلمان طلب من جاسم أنه يوصل أمل بيتهم وجاسم مارفض لأن ساره بتكون معاهم ولأنه أعجب بأخلاق سلمان.


جاسم بقى في المستشفى يخلص أجرأت الخروج.


_________________


ومن جهه ثانيه حوراء حرقت جوال أمل وساره من كثر ماتتصل.
أمل كانت ناسيه جوالها في غرفتها وساره كانت حاطته على الصامت.
وأول ماركبت ساره السياره طلعت جوالها ودقت على حوراء تطمنها. 
أما سلمان كان بين دقيقه ودقيقه يناظر أمل من مراية السياره.
وأمل كبر في عينها سلمان وكبر حبها له.


لما وصل سلمان بيت أمل وقف السياره وقبل ماتنزل أمل قالت:مشكور و
سلمان(يقاطعها):مايحتاج تشكريني هذا واجبي.
أمل أبتسمت له أبتسامه خفيفه ونزلت وسلمان ظل ساهي في جمالها ويفكر كيف يقول لها عن حبه.


ساره تدق هرن سيارة سلمان وسلمان يتخرع وساره تضحك عليه.


_________________


يوم الأحد في المدرسه في الفسحه أمل وحوراءوساره مع بعض يسولفو ألا تجي لهم بنت (بكامل أنوثتها جميله وحلوه وصابغه شعرها بلياج).


شيماء:السلام عليكم...ويش حالكم صبايا(وتسلم عليهم)
ساره ويش حال عمتي(أم ساره).
ساره(مبتسمه):الحمدلله بخير ويش حال خالي(أبو شيماء).
شيماء:بخير الحمد لله...أي قولي لعمتي تجي لنا يوم الأربعاء لأن جواد(أخوها)توه راجع من السفر(أمريكا)أوبنسوي له حفله...مو تنسي أبغاش تجي وياها.
ساره:لا مابنسى.
شيماء:أوكي باي
ساره:باي


ومن راحت شيماء هلت الأسئله على ساره من قبل أمل وحوراء.
(شيماءتصير بنت خال ساره بس علاقتها بها مو لديك الدرجه لأن أم ساره ماتزورهم واجد بس بحكم أن شيماء أجتماعيه حبت أن ساره تكون معاهم).


حوراء:ساروا هذي شيماء بنت خالش.
ساره:أي.
أمل:حليوه وااجد تشبهش سارو.
ساره:تدرو أنها أحلى وحده في عائلتها.
حوراء:أخوها ألي راجع من السفر كم عمره وحليو.
ساره:عمره يمكن26وأذا عن جماله فكلمة جميل ماتوصف جماله.
أمل:أوه أوه تطورنا ساره تغازل واحد مو معقوله!
ساره:لاأغازله ولاشي بس أني ماشفت واحد زيه.
أمل(من غير وعي):أكيد سلمان أحلى منه.
ساره وحوراء ناظرو أمل وهم مستغربين.
أمل أستوعبت ألا قالته وعلى شان تبري نفسها قالت:ويش فيكم تناظروني جذي أني قصدي أن سلمان احليو.
وفي هللحظه تجي لهم بنت(معجبه لحوراء) وتقول:لو سمحتي حوراء أبغا أمشي أياش شوي.
حوراء كانت تبغى تكمل السوالف ومن حرتها قامت وهي تدزأمل وساره عن لا يكملوا السوالف وأمل وساره ميتين ضحك عليها.


حوراء مشت مع المعجبه بس ظلت المعجبه ساكته وحوراء تتحرطم وتقول:أف هذي بتظل ساكته مللتني أنا أبغا أكمل السوالف وياهم(أمل وساره).
وأخيرآ نطقت المعجبه:حوراء.
حوراء(من غيرنفس):نعم
المعجبه:أنا معجبه بش واجد.
حوراءفي نفسها:أدري أجل ليش تمشي وياي ألحين.
حوراء:مشكوره.
المعجبه:وأنا ماأعجبش؟!
حوراء(ماسكه نفسها عن لا تضحك ياربي تحلف ذي كيف بعجب بيها وأنا أول مره أمشي وياها وحتى أسمها ماأعرفه صج هبله):أي حتى أنتي جميله.


أو ظلت تسولف المعجبه لين صفرت وحوراء تتحرطم على أن فسحتها ضاعت.
______________


كان جالس على مكتبه يفكر
رائد:أف هذي مي حاله صارلي4أيام أفكر فيها ومو قادر أنساها...أنا ليش ماأخطبها وأريح نفسي...خلاص باقول لقيس.


_________________


مكالمه بين ساره وسلمان.
ساره:ويه بتوديني بيت أملوا
سلمان:اليوم شفتيها ليش بتروحي؟!
ساره:موأبوها مريض لازم أتحمد له بسلامه.
سلمان:أنزين باجي بعد نص ساعه.
ساره(شهقت):باااااااااال مابيمديك توديني أشتري ورد.
سلمان:حلفي كني فاظي لش روحي لمحل الورد ألي قريب من بيتكم..يالله باي أنا مشغول.
ويسد الخط.


_________________


#في محل الورد#


ساره دخلت المحل وظلت تنظر ألي الورد ولفتت أنتباها باقة ورد يلفها الهندي
قربت منه وسألته:تقدر تسوي لي باقه مثلها.(كان في شاب واقف بس ساره ما أنتبهت له).
الهندي:أي في سوي ماما.
ساره:بس ماأبغاها لون واحد تالي تطلع مو احليوه
الشاب(الي كان وراها):لو سمحتي أختي يعني ذوقي موحلو.
ساره(من غير ماتلتفت له):أخوي الناس أذواق وأنا ماقلت موحلوه.
الشاب:شكله ذوقش حلو.
ساره ماردت وأنتظرت لين مايخلص الهندي من باقة الشاب أوصارت باقته جذابه كتير بس الشاب ماراح أنتظر لين تخلص باقتها أوصارت باقتها جذابه وناعمه وتبين على ذوق صاحبها.


وطلعت ساره من المحل وطلع الشاب وراها.


الشاب راح لسيارته وحط الباقه بداخلها وقفل السياره وراح مشى وراء ساره وساره ماحست له الا لما قربت توصل للبيت.


ساره(تلف له وهي معصبه):أنت ماتستحي عل


وتسكت ساره لأنها أنصدمت من ألي شافته......



شو راح يصير ومن الشاب ألي شافته ساره؟!
وهل رائد بيقول لقيس أنه يحب حوراء؟!
وشوأخر التطورات بين أمل وسلمان؟!

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو خيتوووو 
على البارت  
   تحياتي 
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو ع المتاابعه
منوره الصفحه غنااتي
وعلى فكره انتي مطلووبه في 
حيااك واسحب واااحد وراااك في القسم العااام

----------


## قطعة سكر

... الجزء الرابع ...


ساره منصدمه(وتقول في داخلها):ماني مصدقه مستحيل 
أكيد هذا مو هو...ألا هذا هو...مستحيل أنسى شكله.

الشاب(مستغرب من تفاجئها):ويش فيش تناظريني كذا...أكيد مذهوله من وسامتي.
ساره(بستهزاء):الله على الوسامه ألي طالعه من واحد محترم شغلته بس يمشي وراء البنات.
الشاب:عن الغلط أنا عمري ما ركضت وراء البنات هم ألي يركضوا ورايي.
ساره:أخاف تكون براد بيت لو توم كروز وأني ماأدري....ومدام أنك محترم وماتراكض وراء البنات ليش تمشي وراي؟!
الشاب:تبغي الصراحه.....أنا ماشفت وحده بجمالش..صحيح أني شفت بنات واجد أحلى منش بس
ساره(تقاطعه):صحيح أنك وقح.
الشاب:خليني أكمل كلامي...أنا ماشفت وحده سعوديه جميله وتشبه أختي مثلش.
ساره:أحنا السعوديات جميلات بس ايخلونا نتغطى لأنهم يخافو علينا من الحسد ومن حرارة الشمس.
الشاب:ههههههههههههههههه
ولله وطلع دمش خفيف بعد.
ساره كانت بتمشي بس وقفها
الشاب:تعالي وين رايحه.
ساره:ويش تبغى الناس يقولو عني أذا شافوك ويايي.
الشاب:أي يعني أنتي مهتمه لكلام الناس أذا مهتمه غطي وجهش .
ساره:غطيته ولا ماغطيته أنت ويش لك دخلك.
الشاب:أنتي لو خايفه على كلام الناس كان ماقعدتي تكلمي واحد ماتعرفيه طول هالوقت.
ساره: ومن قال لك أني ماأعرفك.
الشاب(بأستهزاء):يعني تعرفيني..طيب ويش أسمي؟!
ساره(والتحدي في عيونها):طيب تبغاني أقولك نبذه قصيره عنك.
الشاب:يالله أبسمعش.
ساره:أمم أسمك جواد مهدي العرياني وأسم أمك سكينه وعندك أختين ألأولى شيماء والثانيه دانه وأنت درست طب بأمريكا وتوك راد من السفر ويوم الأربعاء بتكون عندك عزومه لرجوعك بسلامه..(تبتسم)هاويش رايك؟!

جواد في هل لحظه تمنى أن الأرض تنشق وتبلعه وماعرف ويش أيقول ظل مصدوم ومتفاجئ.

ساره:هههههههه تدري أن شكلك وأنت متفاجئ ايضحك.
جواد(علامة أستفهام باديه على وجهه):أنتي كيف تعرفيني؟!
ساره:لاتخاف أني مو جنيه ولا ساحره بس أني أعرفك من زمان و
جواد(يقاطعها):بس أنا ماأعرفش وهذي أول مره أشوفش.
ساره:لا أنت شفتني بس نسيتني وأذا حابب تعرف من
أني لا تلحقني ويوم الأربعاء بتعرفني باي.

وماتركت له مجال أنه يتكلم ومشت بسرعه أما جواد ظل أيناظرها لين غابت عن ناظريه وراح لسيارته وساقها وهو يفكر وين شافها بس مااذكر شي.

(جواد شاب وسيم خفيف دم رومنسي ذكي ويفهم بسرعه يحب أخته شيماء واااااااجد ومايرضى أحد يأذيها هو مازار بيت عمته ولا مره(أم ساره)ولما تزورهم ساره مايكون موجود وهذي أول مره يشوف ساره من كبرت).

ساره رجعت البيت بس ظلت في حديقة المنزل وجلست على الكرسي الموجود.

ساره:أأهـ كل منش (أمها)أنتي سبب عذابي لو ماتزوجتي أبوي غصبآ عن خوالي كان ما كرهوني
وعيالهم نسوني..أنا ويش سويت عشان أعيش جذي لاأبو ولاأم تحسسني أني بنتها تحب وليد أكثر مني هههه صحيح أني غبيه ليش هي تحبني عشان يكون أكثر ولا أقل...أف لي متى بظل جذي قدام الناس سعيده ومن وراهم تعيسه حتى سلمان وحوراءوأمل ماايحسو بي...أف مافي أمل أعيش حياتي عشانه.
وبعد ثواني وصل سلمان وراحت بيت أمل.

في بيت جواد 

#في غرفة شيماء#
شيماء جالسه على سريرها
تسمع أغنية أيوان "أسأل علي الشوق".
أسأل علي الشوق وانجوم القمر من فوق.
تلاقيني غلبني الشوق سهران قلبي يستناك.
لو بس تيجي اتشوف أزاي قلبي ليك ملهوف...............

شيماء:ولله أني أشتقت لك ياهادي ( فجاه يندق الباب)طق طق طق.
شيماء وهي تطفئ الستيريو:
من من أذا مابتردوا ليش طاقين الباب.
جواد:شيمو أفتحي الباب.
شيماء فرحت وراحت تفتح الباب ولما وضعت يدها على مفتاح الباب تذكرت أنها زعلانه منه.
شيماء من خلف الباب:ويش تبغى مو فاضيه لك.
جواد:أفا ياشيوم ألحين أنا مو فاضيه لي.
شيماء:أي أنت أمس لما قلت لك وديني لصديقتي مارضيت وقلت لي مو فاضي لش ألحين أني مو فاضيه لك.
جواد:شيموه بتفتحي الباب لو أكسره.
شيماء:لاولله خوفتي ومن قالك تناديني شيموه أصغر عيالك أني.
جواد:أسف كنت أفكرش أكبرهم.
شيماء:تنكت حضرتك.
جواد:لا أخفف دمي.
شيماء:تراك مصختها.
جواد:حطي عليها شوية ملح.
شيماء:ياثقل دمك.
جواد:سوي له رجيم.
شيماء(بدت تعصب):جواد مو فاضيه لك
جواد:على راحتش بس صدقيني ماباكلمش.
شيماء تفتح الباب وتتفاجئ:الله حلوه ألى من هذي؟!
جواد يعطيها باقة الورد:يعني ألى من غيرش.
شيماء:شكرآ الله لا يحرمني منك.
جواد:ولا يحرمني منش.
شيماء:تدري نفسي أتزوج واحد يحبني زيك.
جواد يناظرها بنص عين:هادي يحبش أكثر مني.
شيماء أستحت ونزلت راسها
جواد:هادي بيتهنى مو أنا مالت عليي ماأحد يحبني.
شيماء:أنت كل البنات أيموتو عليك وتقول ماحد.
جواد:أنا أبغى وحده تحبني لشخصي مو لوسامتي ولأني ولد واحد غني وعن قريب باصير دكتور أبغى زيش حبيتي هادي من هو صغير(هادي ولد خالتها)وكبر حبش وياش ولحد ألحين تحبيه وكل ألي تقدمو لش رفضتيهم عشان تنتظريه ياخذ وظيفته ويتقدم لش مو.
شيماء متفاجئه:أنت من وين عرفت أني ماقلت لك شي.
جواد:أفا ناسيه أني فاهمش عدل وأني أقرأ كتب علم
النفس.
وقعدو يسولفو وتذكر جواد البنت(ساره) .
جواد:شيمو حبيبتي أنتي عزمتي أحد من صديقاتش على يوم الأربعاء.
شيماء بأستغراب:لأ ليش تسأل ؟!
جواد:ها لا بس جذي عشان ياخذو راحتهم.
شيماء:بس العائله بجو يعني ماأحد غريب بجي.
جواد يكلم نفسه:ليش قالت أنها بجي يوم الأربعاء أف ماأقدر أصبر للأربعاء.

في المساء

#في البحر#

قيس ورائد على شاطئ البحر
قيس:رائد ويش فيك هل يومين متغير.
رائد:ألا قول من أربعة أيام...قيس أنا مريض.
قيس:ويه لا يكون السرطان..لحظه لحظه(يمسك خصله من شعره القصير)وحدك لا بروحك لمسنا الصوف الشر عنا مصروف يادافع البلا
رائد:هايي أنت ويش تخربط.
قيس:ههههههههههه هذي أختي حورو لما تسمع شي مو زين اتقول جذي.
رائد من سمع أسم حوراء تغيرت ملامحه:أأأأأهـ
قيس:بل شكلها السالفه جايده
قول وشو مرضك؟
رائد:أنا أنا
قيس:أي أنت عجل أنا
رائد:أنا أحب
قيس:هههههههههههههه ومنهي تعيسة الحظ ألي طيحتك ولعبت عليك.
رائد:ماأسمح لك تقول عنها جذي.
قيس:شكلك رايح فيها.
رائد:ويش أقولك ياقيس أحبها والله والله أحبها.
قيس:وين شفتها وكيف حبيتها وهي تحبك؟!
رائد:حبيتها من أول نظره وماأدري أن كانت تفكر بي ولا نستني.
قيس:روح أخطبها وشوف أذا وافقت خلاص تنحل مشكلتك وأذا ماوافقت الله أيساعدك مع أني متأكد أنهم بيوافقو لأن ما بيلاقوا أحسن عنك.
رائد(فرحان):خلاص قول لأمك وأبوك أن أمي وأبوي بيجو لكم يوم الأربعاء.
قيس(مو فاهم شي) :ليش أقول لهم؟!
رائد:لأني أبغى أختك حوراء ياغبي.
قيس:ههههههههههه ألحين أنت مادورت تحب ألا حورو.
رائد:لاتقول أنها مخطوبه خبري أن أختك فاطمه هي المخطوبه.
قيس:لا مو مخطوبه بس أذا تزوجتها بتخليك على بساط الفقر.
رائد:ليش؟!
قيس:لأنك أذا تزوجتها كنك متزوج ثلاث مو وحده.
رائد:مافهمت وضح أكثر.
قيس:أسمع تدري أن لما سافرنا سوريا ويش سوت أخذت ثلاث شنط سفر غير شنطة أغراضها وكل شي يعجبها تاخذ منه ثلاث قطع تدري ألى من أليها شنطه وألى صديقاتها أمل وساره كل وحده شنطه.
رائد:زين حبيبة القلب طلعت كريمه.
قيس:صج أنك خبل أقولك فلست أبوي تفلس.
رائد:مايهمني أنا أحبها وأبغاها.

----------


## قطعة سكر

بعد 3 أيــــــــــام


#في بيت ساره#


ساره تقبل راس زوج أمها:الحمد لله على السلامه.(كان في رحلة عمل).
أبو وليد:الله ايسلمش
ساره وين أمش.
ساره:أمي فوق تجهز لها ثياب حق بنروح بيت خالي مهدي(أبو جواد)لأن جواد رجع من السفر.
أبو وليد:أنا بعد بتحمد له بسلامه...قولي لأمش تنزل تحط الغذاء.
ساره:أن شالله.


______________


مكالمه تلفونيه بين أمل وحوراء
أمل:أف يعني اليوم مابنروح مجمع الخنيزي.
حوراء:مايمدينا نروح نسيتي أن ساره بتروح بيت خالها وأني أمي قالت لي أقعد في البيت بيجو لنا ضيوف.
أمل:خلاص نروح بكره.
حوراء:باشوف أمي وباقول لش .
أمل:أوكي باي.
حوراء:باي.


أمل:أف الحين أني بقعد في البيت ويش باسوي أكيد بقعد أفكر في سلمان...وحشني وااجد...أف ما أبغا أفكر فيه ..خلاص باروح لزهروه
وراحت لغرفة ختها زهراء
ولقتها تحوس في جوالها
أمل:ويش قاعده اتسوي.
زهراء:يعني ويش أسوي قاعده أقرأ قصه.
أمل:ويش أسمها؟!
زهراء:دنيا العاشقين قصه روعه جناااان.
أمل:صحيح ويش هو محور القصه.
زهراء:أسمعي أول مابدت علاقتهم كانو يكرهو بعض أوبعدين حبو بعض.
أمل:ياي لو يحبني سلمان جذي.
زهراء:ويه ويش قلتي ما سمعتش.
أمل:ها لا ولاشي كملي كملي القصه.


في بيت أبوجواد


أم جواد:هلا شخبارش ويش أحوالش أن شالله بخير.
أم ساره:بخير الحمدلله.
ساره:ويش حالش؟
وتسلم عليها.
أم جواد:ولله وكبرتي وحلويتي ياساره.
ساره نزلت راسها مستحيه:مشكوره.
شيماء:ساره ويش رايش تجي أيايي غرفتي.
ساره:عادي.
في غرفة شيماء:
ساره:غرفتش مره احليوه.
شيماء:شكرآ عيونش الحلوه.
ساره ناظرة الغرفه ولفتت أنتباهها باقة الورد وأدركت أنه شارينها لشيماء.
جلست على السرير وشيماء جلست جنبها.
شيماء:شيلي عباتش ماحد في الغرفه.
وظلو يسولفوا وساره حبت شيماءوأرتاحت ليها وشيماء بعد حبتها.
ساره:وين دانه ما شفتها.
شيماء:أكيد قاعده على الكمبيوتر.
ساره:تقدري تناديها أبغى أشوفها.
شيماء طلعت من الغرفه وأول ماسكرت باب الغرفه ألا تتلاقى عيونها بعيونه وتفتح باب غرفتها وتدخل على طول.
ساره:بل مامداش تناديها.
شيماء كانت تناظر نفسها بلمرايه وتتأكد أذا كانت حلوه لولأ.
شيماء:كيف كان شكلي لما طلعت؟!
ساره:زي الحين.ليش تسألي؟!
شيماءمن دون وعي:لأن هادي أهني وشافني و...قبل لا تكمل أنتبهت لكلامها وسكتت.
ساره فهمت على طول:قصدش هادي ولد خالتش وحبيبش.
شيماء أستغربت:من وين عرفتي؟من ألي قالش؟!
ساره:أني عرفت بطريقتي.
شيماء:أي كيف؟
ساره:أول شي أنتي حاطه تعليقة جوالش حرفh‏ وغرفتش مليانه قلوب وأشياء حمره ورومنسيه وأشرطة الأغاني ألي عندش ثلاثة أرباعها عن الحب هذا يدل على أنش عاطفيه وااااجد ولما طلعتي وشافش هادي دخلتي على طول للمرايه تشوفي أن كنتي حلوه ولا لأ مع أنه لو واحد غيره شافش كان جلستي تصيحي أوأستحيتي وصحيح أنش مستحيه ألحين بس فرحتش أنش شفتيه باينه على عيونش.
شيماء كانت طول الوقت ساكته ماتوقعت أن ساره ذكيه وقوية الملاحظه.
شيماء:تدري أن تحليلش لحبي لهادي يشبه طريقة جواد في الـ ...
(وفجئه ينفتح باب الغرفه)
جواد:شيمو هادي متخبل علـ ..(أنتبه لوجود ساره)طلع من الغرفه بسرعه.
أما ساره أنحرجت وسكتت ولا قالت شي.
شيماء طلعت من الغرفه وكان جواد بعده واقف.
شيماء(بخوف): هادي ويش فيه؟!
جواد:مافيه شي بس ايقول شافش وأمسوي لي عرس في الغرفه.
شيماء:ههههههههه.
جواد:من هي البنيه ألي بلغرفه؟!
شيماء:ماني قايله لك أكيد عجبتك.
جواد:شيموه مو فاضي لمسخرتش قولي من هي.
شيماء:أحلف ماعرفتها.
جواد:ليش أنا لازم أكون أعرفها.
شيماء:هذي ساره بنت عمتي.
جواد:شوووووووووووووووو.
شيماء:اشفيك متفاجئ جذي أكيد من جمالها لأنها أول وحده في العائله غير دانو تتقارن بجمالي .
جواد بصوت واطي:هي أحلى منش.
شيماء:ويش قلت.
جواد:مو كأنش تركتيها بروحها دخلي قعدي وياها.
شيماء:بروح أنادي دانو.
جواد:دانو تحت في المطبخ.
وتروح شيماء وفي هل لحظه ساره تطلع من غرفة شيماء وهي تكلم تلفون.
ساره:أي ألحين أبنزل...باي.وتلف تلاقي جواد واقف قدامها. 
ساره(مرتبكه):أهلآ جواد حمد لله على السلامه.
جواد:أي ألحين حمد لله على السلامه وقبل ثلاثة أيام وقح ومو محترم ومادري شو.
ساره(بنظره حزن):أسفه ما كان قصدي أ
جواد(يقاطعها):أنا ألي أسف ماأبغاش تفكريني صايع شغلتي أغازل البنات صدقيني أنتي أول وحده أل
ساره(تقاطعه):أي دريت أنك محترم وخلوق ومايحتاج تقص قصة حياتك...عن أذنك أمي تنتظرني.
وراحت بسرعه أما جواد ظل ايفكر:ويش فيها هذي أول مره وحده ترد عليي جذي.
وسمع صوت أحد يناديه وراح لغرفته ألي هي قريبه من غرفة شيماء.
جواد(وهو يفتح باب غرفته):ويش فيك قاعد اتصارخ.
هادي:ويش فيك نقعتني في غرفتك كل هذا قاعد ويا شيماء حسافه ماأقدر أخطبها قبل لاأستقر في وظيفتي.
جواد:أذا بتقعد طول الوقت تتكلم عن شيماء بتركك وبطلع.
هادي:ويش فيك امعصب.
جواد:مافيي شي.
هادي:على راحتك.
(هادي شاب وسيم رائع خلوق متفهم ذكي أجتهد في حياته ودراسته بس عشان شيماء وهو يحبها ويموت فيها).


في بيت أبو قيس


#في غرفة حوراء#
حوراء:اف ألحين أمي خلتني في البيت حق بس أروح أقدم العصيروالحلويات
فاطمه:ياهبله أنتي مافهمتي أن المرأه ألي تحت جايه هي وختها حق يخطبوش لولدها.
حوراء(مندهشه):ماأحد قال لي .
فاطمه:قيس قال لي لأن ألي يبغاش صديقه رائد.
حوراء(فرحانه):صحيح.
فاطمه:ويش فيش جذي فرحانه لا يكون
حوراء:لأ ماأحبه بس معجبه به.
فاطمه: يعني بتوافقي.
حوراء:أول أبويي يسأل عنه بعدين أقرر.
(ملاحظه)
"فاطمه مخطوبه لخال أمل 
راشد وهو ألحين امسافر رحلة عمل وعمره 25سنه"
اليوم التالي


مكالمه تليفونيه بين حوراء وساره.
ساره:حلفي أمس خطبش ما أصدق.
حوراء:حتى أني ما صدقت أول ما قالولي..لو تشوفيه ياساروه ايجنن وسيم.
ساره:أختي شكلي مخلطه في الرقم.
حوراء:ساروه عن المزح الماصخ.
ساره:أنزين أنتي بتوافقي؟!
حوراء:أول أبوي بيسأل عنه مع أنه مايحتاج لأن قيس يعرفه عدل بس هذي الأصول.
ساره:أنزين وأذا طلع ولد حلال وما ينعاب بتوافقي.
حوراء:أذا ماينعاب ليش ماأوافق.
حوراء:أي اليوم بنروح أني وأملوا مجمع الخنيزي بتروحي أيانا؟!
ساره:أي باروح لأن أبغا أشتري لي ثوب جديد.
حوراء:الساعه ثمان تكوني جاهزه.
ساره:أخوش قيس ألا بيودينا.
حوراء:لأ أنتي تضحكي أكيد قيس.
ساره:أوكي باي.
حوراء:باي.


ساره راحت تجهز نفسها وتخلص وعلى الساعه سبع ونص دق جرس البيت.
وراحت ساره تفتح الباب.
ساره:هلا سلمان ويش صاير امتعب نفسك وجاي تزورني
سلمان:أنا مو جاي أزورش أنا جاي أوديش البيت لأن أمي تعبانه(جدتها)وأبغاش تسهري وياها.
ساره:خلاص باروح أقول لأمي وزوجها وباجي.
وتمشي شوي وتوقف.
سلمان:ويش فيش وقفتي.
ساره:ذكرت أني لازم أقول لصديقاتي أني باروح وياك.
سلمان:أخر زمن الناس قامت تاخذ أذن من صدقانهم عشان يروحو بيت جدتهم.
ساره:لا مو جذي أني باقول لهم لأني كنت أباروح وياهم مجمع الخنيزي.
سلمان:خلاص روحي وياهم وأنا أجي لش بعدين.
ساره:أوكى.
سلمان:تعالي من هو ألا بيوديكم.
ساره:ومن هو غير قيس أخو حوراء.
سلمان:لا ما أبغاش تروحي وياه ويش رايش أنا ألي أوديكم.
ساره بصوت واطي:ماتبغاني أروح وياه لو تغار على أملو.
سلمان سمعها:أي أغار عندش مانع.
ساره:خلاص باروح أتصل لحوراء أقول لها وأنت أنتظرني بلمجلس.


وراحت تكلم حوراء و بعد ما خلصت من حوراء أتصلت على أمل.
ساره:هلا ولله.
أمل:هلا فيش.
ساره:خلصتي.
أمل:من زمان وقاعده أنتظر حورو.
ساره:ترا مو قيس ألي بيودينا سلمان هو ألي بيودينا.
أمل(شاقه الحلق):خلاص تعالو أني جاهزه.
ساره:أوكى باي.
أمل:باي.


ساره راحت لأمها وقالت لها أنها بتروح بيت جدتها بعد ماترجع من السوق وأمها وافقت لأن وجود ساره زي عدمه عندها هي ماتحبها بس ماتكرهها يعني عادي.


في مجمع الخنيزي.
ساره وحوراءوأمل يتسوقوا وسلمان معاهم بس بعيد عنهم اشوي عشان ياخذو راحتهم.
ساره:هذا المحل شكل ثيابه حليوه مو.
حوراء:تعالو ندخله.
أمل:أني اتعبت بستريح لي اشوي.
ساره:على راحتش أمشي حوراء.
ودخلوا ثنتيهم المحل أما أمل جلست في أحدى كراسي الأنتظار وقعدت تحوس بجوالها.
سلمان لاحظ أنها قاعده بروحها وراح وقف عند محل
قريب منها وطلع جواله وكتب رساله من الملاحظات ألي في الجوال وغير أسم جهازه 
وشاف أسماء أجهزه واجد كلهم شباب ولفت أنتباهه أسم"أحلى أموله"وناظر الناس ألي من حوله ماشاف بنات قاعدين كانت أمل هي الوحيده ألي قاعده فعرف أن هذا أسم جهازها ورسل لها الرساله عن طريق البلوتوث.


أمل كانت قاعده تحوس في الجوال وتفاجئت لماشافت.


"أستلام رسالةBluetooth‏ ‏ من أنا سلمان"
ورفعت نظرها له وشافته يهز براسه(يقصد أستقبلي)فهمت قصده وظغطت على نعم وجاتها الرساله.
"أبغا أسألش سؤال ممكن"
أمل من دون أي تردد لأن الفضول بيذبحها تبغى تعرف ويش هو السؤال.
ردت عليه:
"اتفضل"
سلمان ما أتوقعها ترد عليه بس ردها شجعه يكتب سؤاله و رسله لها.
وصلت الرساله لأمل وفتحتها
"ويش هل العباه ألي لابستنها رايحه عرس لو مجمع"
أمل أنقهرت لحدها ورسلت.
"صج أنك وقح ويش دخلك فيي أني حره لما تصير أبويي تعال حاسبني".
رد سلمان:
"لو كنت وقح كان أخذت رقمش و وزعته"
( عن طريق البرنامج الجديد ألي بلجوال)
رد أمل:
"ويه خوفتني واجد شكلي باصيح .
أخذه مو مشكله أقدر أغير الرقم".
أمل قفلت البلوتوث ومشت من دون ما تنتظر رده.
أما سلمان لما شاف رسالتها ضحك ولما شافها مشت مشى في نفس طريقها بس بعيد عنها.
وبينما كانت أمل تمشي أعترض طريقها شاب.
الشاب:أيش هلزين أيش هلحلاه ممكن رقمك ياعمري.
سلمان أنتبه لشاب وراح صوبهم.
سلمان:أخوي ويش بغيت.
الشاب:بغيت رقم الحلوه.
سلمان:صج أنك ماتستحي على وجهك.
الشاب:ليش الحلوه ويش تقرب لك.
سلمان:خطيبتي عندك مانع.
أمل تفاجئة من رده وظلت ساكته.
الشاب:ماأصدق أنها خطيبتك لأنك مستحيل ترضى أنها تلبس هلعباه.
الشاب:عندي لك نصيحه علمها الأدب وكيف تلبس عباه عدله وتغطي وجها زي الناس.
وراح الشاب من دون مايسمع رد سلمان.
أمل تمنت الأرض تنشق وتبلعها
ولا يصير لها هلموقف.
وفي هللحظه جت ساره وحوراء.
ساره لاحظت أن أمل قريب تصيح وسلمان شكله مايطمن.
ساره:ويش فيكم؟!
سلمان(بهدوء عن لا يفقد أعصابه)يالله أمشوا باروح.
ساره:بس 
سلمان(يصرخ):مااسمعتي ويش قلت.
ساره:خلاص لا تعصب بنمشي.


شو راح يسوي سلمان؟!
وهل بتوافق حوراء على رائد؟!
وشو بيصير بين ساره وجواد؟!

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو غناتي على البارت
كل بارت احلى من الثاااني
 تحياااتي مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو غناتي ع المتاابعه
لكن اني ماراح اكمل الرواايه
الا لما اشوف ردود تريح القلب
والي يدخل لازم يرد ولا لايدخل
سي يوو..}
~سكروووه~

----------


## همسة ألم

*شكلها حلللللوه الروايه*
*بس خايفه أنها ماتتكمل* 
*واستجن أني*
*عفر ماني قاريتها إلا إذا تنزلت كلهاااا*
*خيه هم كم جزء ؟؟*

----------


## قطعة سكر

هلا والله
نورتي صفحتي بمرورك
ولا يهمش خيه خلاص رااح انزلها كلها الحين
ماذكر كم جزء هي

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الخامس:


سلمان ايصرخ:مااسمعتي ويش قلت.
ساره:خلاص لاتعصب بنمشي.
وسبقهم سلمان لسياره وساره سألت أمل ويش صار بس أمل ماردت.
وفي السياره ساره لاحظت أن شكل سلمان مايطمن لأنه امعصب.
ساره:سلمان لاتسوق السياره وأنت امعصب أنتظر ليما تهدى.
سلمان:ومن قال لش أني بهدأ.
ساره:أنزين قول لي ويش صاير.
سلمان:ليش ماتسألي صديقتش المحترمه ويش صار...أنا أول مره أنحط في موقف زي جذي...فشلتني.
أمل تدافع عن نفسها:ولله ماحد قالك قول أني خطيبتك.
سلمان:ولش عين تتكلمي بعد.
أصلآ يحصل لش الشرف لو يخطبش واحد زيي. 
أمل:ومن قال لك أني ممكن أقبل أخذ واحد مثلك.

ساره و حوراء كانو ساكتين ومو مستوعبين ألي يصير قدامهم.

سلمان فول من التعصيب:أنتي أصلآ من بيقبل ياخذش أنتي ماعندش أحترام ولا
ساره تقاطعه:سلمان أنت ويش قاعد تقول ثمن كلامك
قبل لا تقوله.

أمل ماقدرت تستحمل الكلام ألي قاله سلمان وحطت يدها على يدة الباب تبغى تنزل من السياره بس الباب ما أنفتح.
سلمان أنتبه لها:لا تحاولي ما بينفتح الباب لأني قافلنه.
أمل وهي تحاول أن دموعها ما تطيح قدامه:ممكن تفتحه.
سلمان:لا مو ممكن لأن أنا ألي جبتش ولازم أنا ألي أوديش البيت.

و ساق السياره ساره تفشلت من سلمان وماعرفت شتقول
و حوراء ظلت ساكته .

أمل كانت تحمد ربها أنها وراء ساره حتى سلمان مايشوف دموعها .

سلمان وصل حوراء ونزلت من دون ما تقول شي وبعدها جا دور أمل وقبل لا تنزل
ساره:أمل أني أسفه سلمان ما كان يقصد
سلمان يقاطعها:لأ أقصد وما يحتاج تتأسفي.
ساره بجديه:سلمان
أمل ماقدرت تستحمل أكثر:أنت ماتحس ..سلمان لف صوبها وأنصدم لما شاف دموعها.. ماعندك ذره أحساس أذا أني الغريبه عنك قلت لي جذي وما أستحيت على وجهك هذا ساره ويش امسوي لها.
طلعت من السياره دخلت البيت ابسرعه.
سلمان لام نفسه على الكلام ألي قاله وساق السياره من دون مايقول ولا كلمه ساره أحترمت سكوته سكتت لما وصلو البيت(بيت الجده أم سلمان).
سلمان:نزلي.
ساره:أنت مابتنزل؟!وين بتروح؟!
سلمان:بتمشى شوي و بعدين باجي.
ساره:سلمان أمل ما
سلمان يقاطعها:ممكن تسدي السالفه وتنزلي.
ساره وهي تنزل:بس لا تتأخر.
سلمان مارد عليها لما نزلت مشى بسرعه.
ساره دخلت البيت وراحت للغرفه المخصصه لها و بدلت ملابسها وراحت غرفت جدتها لقتها نايمه ماحبت تزعجها فرجعت غرفتها قعدت تفكر في حال سلمان و أمل.(هي بين فتره وفتره تنام في بيت جدتها فا نص أغراضها موجوده)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


أمل دخلت البيت و قعدت في الحديقه تمسح دموعها و تعدل شكلها لما دخلت لقت أبوها و أمها وخواتها وأخوانها يتعشو.
أمل:السلام عليكم.
الكل:وعليكم السلام.
الأب:ها أمل ماأشوف بأيدش شي غريبه مو من العاده.
أمل:ماعجبني شي كل شي قديم.
الأم:روحي بدلي وتعالي اتعشي.
أمل:ما أبغى عشاء باروح أنام لحد يزعجني.
زهراء:ترا خلصت القصه ماتبغي أقول لش النهايه.
أمل:قوليها بكره أني تعبانه وأبغى أنام...تصبحو على خير.ركبت لغرفتها.
الأم:زهراء حنان أحد منكم امزعلنها.
زهراء:أني ما سويت لها شي يزعل.
حنان:وأني من زمان ما كلمتها عشان أقول لها شي يزعلها.
حسن وحسين:أصلآ هي صار لها أسبوع و هي مالها نفس لشي.
حسين:أنا أقول لها تلعب وياي بلاي ستيشن ما ترضى.
حسن:وأنا بعد قلت لها تلعب وياي أكس بوكس مارضيت.

الكل ظحك على براءة الأطفال وكملو عشاهم.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


مل من المشي بدون هدف رجع البيت.
دخل السياره داخل الكراج قعد يفكر اشوي بعدها قرر ينزل من السياره بس أنتبه لشنطه مرميه على السيت ألي وراه ولف أخذها.
سلمان:هذي شنطة أمل معقوله نسيتها...أي ماتنلام أكيد تهزيئي ليها خلاها تنسى شنطتها.
فضوله خلاه يفتح الشنطه فتشها شاف فيها بوك وداخله ثلاث صور وحده لأبوها وثنتين لأخوانها(حسن وحسين)شاف جوالها خطرة على باله فكره أخذ جواله كتب رساله فتح بلوتوث جوالها رسل الرساله
رجع جوالها لشنطتها شاف عطر صغير محطوط في الشنطه أخذه شمه(الحبيب ذاب من ريحة العطر)
فأخذ له نشافه رش العطر فيه رجع العطر لمكانه .. أخذ الشنطه نزل من السياره .. دخل الصاله ..كانت ساره تشاهد تلفزيون.
سلمان:السلام عليكم.
ساره:وعليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته(بطريقة المدارس)
سلمان ببرود:جربي غيرها ماتظحك.
ساره وقفت وتقدمت له ومن دون مقدمات سألته:سلمان أنت صحيح تحبها.
سلمان يمد الشنطه لها: أبغاش تصحيني بكره الصبح عشان أوديش لها تعطيها شنطتها.
ساره:بس أنت ماجاوبت على سؤالي.
سلمان:جوابي لا بيقدم ولا بيأخر...تصبحي على خير.
ساره:مابتتعشى ؟!
سلمان:نفسي مسدوده أكلي بروحش.
ساره:سلمان سلمااان.

بس مارد عليها دخل غرفته
انسدح على سريره وطلع النشافه من مخباه قعد يشمه.
سلمان:ولله أني أحبش بس شسوي لحظة غضب خلتني أفقد أعصابي ...أخ كلامها زي السكين تقطع بقلبي...ليتني ماوصلتهم ولا صار الموقف وقلت لها هلكلام.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مكالمه بين أمل وساره.

ساره:الو السلام عليكم.
أمل بتعب:وعليكم السلام.
ساره:ويش فيش تعبانه؟!
أمل:لا مو تعبانه بس جذي لأني توني قاعده من النوم.
ساره:أوه أسفه أزعجتش.
أمل:لا عادي مافي أزعاج.
ساره:أنتين مشغوله؟!
أمل:لأ مو مشغوله بس ليش
تسألي؟!
ساره:أنتين أمس نسيتي شنطتش في سيارة سلمان
وألحين أني باجيبها لش. 
أمل:توني ذاكرتنها خلاص تعالي البيت بيتش حياش الله في أي وقت.
ساره:مشكوره مع السلامه.
أمل:الله يسلمش.
وسدو الخط 
أمل راحت تجهز وساره راحت تصحي سلمان وبعد ماصحته نزلت تفطر مع جدتها.
ساره باست راس جدتها:صباح الخير ويش حالش ماما أنشالله بخير.
الجده:هلا بنيتي هلا تعالي قعدي جنبي.
ساره وهي تقعد بجنبها:ويش حال صحتش أنشالله ابخير.
الجده:يابنيتي خلاص الصحه والعافيه خلصت تركتها لكم.
ساره:لأ لا تقولي جذي طول الله بعمرش انشالله.
الجده:أني مو خايفه على نفسي أني خايفه على سلمان من بعدي سلمان بعده مايعرس وماعنده أحد يطبخ له
يواسيه يقاسمه فرحه وحزنه
ساره بدت تصيح:وأني وين رحت... لاتخافي عليه أني بظل وياه وأنتي بعد مابتتركينا..صاحت.
حضنتها الجده وقعدو يصيحوا سلمان كان ينزل من الدرجه لما سمعهم ركض لهم.
سلمان مختلع:ويش فيكم؟!ويش صاير؟!
الجده:مو صاير شي بس ساره حساسه زياده عن الزوم.
الجده:قومي يابنيتي غسلي وجهش وكملي فطورش.
ساره قامت راحت للمغاسل غسلت وجهها ورجعت المطبخ
سلمان وأمه كانوا يتكلموا.
الجده:هاياوليدي لقيت لك وظيفه.
سلمان:أي لقيت وباداوم من السبوع الجاي.
الجده:والراتب عساه زين.
سلمان:الراتب أحسن مما يكون.
الجده:زين خلاص عجل أني من بكره باروح أخطب لك.
في هالحظه سلمان تغيرت ملامح وجهه وساره كانت تناظره تنتظر جوابه.
سلمان:أماه أنا ما أبغى أعرس ألحين.
الجده:ليش؟!مافي شي ناقصك. البيت وكاهو عندك والوظيفه بتاخذها بعد سبوع وراتبك عالي.ليش ماتعرس ألحين.
سلمان:أماه أنا ماأبغى أزعلش بس ماأبغى أعرس ألحين لين بغيت باجي باقول لش.
الجده:على راحتك أني ما بجبرك .
وكملوا فطورهم وبعد ماخلصو ساره راحت تجهز نفسها عشان تروح لأمل.

#وفي السياره#

ساره:أنت ليش ماتبغى تعرس ألحين؟!
سلمان:لو أمي قالت لي أنها بتخطب لي من قبل سبوعين كان وافقت بس ألحين لأ.
ساره:ليش عشان أمل؟!
سلمان:أذا ماتزوجتها ماراح أتزوج غيرها.
ساره:طيب ليش ماتتقدم لها.
سلمان:أنتي أكيد جنيتي كيف تبغيني أتقدم لها وهي رافظتني.
ساره:ومن قالك أنها رافظتك.
سلمان:هي بنفسها قالت أنها مستحيل تاخذ واحد مثلي و
ساره تقاطعه:وأنت بعد قلت
أن ماحد بيقبل ياخذها وهذا أنت تبغاها.
سلمان:أنا غير.
ساره:كيف غير؟!
سلمان:ساره ممكن تسدي الموضوع.
ساره:لا مو ممكن لأن كل مافتحته قلت لي سديه نفسي مره تكلمني به للأخر.
سلمان:أنا أحبها وأموت فيها بس مستحيل أتقدم لها لأني أذا تقدمت لهاممكن ألا أكيد بترفظني وأذا صار هالشي بتتحطم كرامتي وقلبي وأنا أفضل أن يتقطع قلبي مئه قطعه ولا كرامتي تنمس.
ساره سكتت لأن وجهه نظره صحيحه بس هي شاكه أن أمل تحبه من نظراتها وحركاتها.

لما وصلوا بيت أمل نزلت ساره دقت جرس البيت فتحت لها أمل ألي كانت تنتظرها في الحديقه.
ساره:السلام عليكم.
أمل:وعليكم السلام.
ساره:كيف الحال؟!
أمل:الحمد لله بخير...ليش واقفه تفظلي داخل.
ساره:لا مايحتاج مستعجله سلمان ينتظرني.
أمل من سمعت أسم سلمان رجع الحزن لعيونها ساره حست لها(فهيمه تعجبني).
ساره:أمل سلمان ماكان يقصد بس هو لين عصب يقول كلام مايعنيه.
أمل مبتسمه أبتسامه خفيفه:حصل خير ماله داعي تفتحي الموضوع.
ساره:يعني سامحتيه.
أمل:مايحتاج أسامحه لأن هو غلط علي وأنا بعد غلطت عليه فمايحتاج نتسامح من بعض. 
ساره:شكرآ مع السلامه.
أمل:الله ايسلمش.
ساره طلعت من بيت أمل راحت لسلمان قالت له عن الكلام ألي قالته أمل ..سلمان أرتاح مبدئيآ.. رجع ساره بيت أمها لأن بكره وراها مدرسه.

أما أمل فأخذت الشنطه راحت غرفتها فتحتها أخذت الجوال .. شافت رسالتين الأولى رساله عاديه من عند وحده من زميلاتها والرساله الثانيه من البلوتوث أستغربت لما شافتها .


"أنا أسف سامحيني ماكان قصدي(s)"

أمل ماصدقت الكلام ألي قاعده تشوفه وقرته أكثر من مره وهي فرحانه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت أبو جواد#

شيماء:دانو أرجوش روحي معاي.
دانه:أوففففففففففففففف ماتشوفيني مشغوله.
شيماء:أني أبغى أعرف أنتين
ماتستملي من النت طول يومش قاعده عليه.
دانه:أني حره أنتي ويش لقفش.
شيماء:أبغاش تروحي معاي ماأبغى أروح بروحي .
هذي أول مره أروح بيتهم وأستحي أروح من دونش.
دانه:أنتي بتروحي بيت عمتش مو بيت غرب يعني عادي لو رحتي لوحدش مو لزمه أكون معاش.
شيماء:أذا رحت بدونش ساره بتسأل عنش وأذا سألتني مابعرف بشو أجاوبها.
دانه:عادي قولي لها أني مو فاظيه أطلع ومشغوله في النت.
شيماء:تبغيها تاخذ عنش فكره غلط.
دانه عصبت:وليش تاخذ عني فكره غلط...أني مو قاعده أكلم صبيان أني أسولف ويا صديقاتي وعلى أيميلي يعني تقدري تفتح أيميلي وتشوفي أن كنت أكلم غير صاحباتي...والحين قومي أنقلعي برى.
شيماء:تطرديني... لكن بتشوفي أن ماوريتش ماأكون أني شيماء. 
دانه:يماي خوفتيني ياربي مو قادره أوقف حق أروح الحمام.
شيماء:قاعده تتمسخري يالحماره التيسه الثوره النعزه البقره_(الأخت بدى السب عندها وهي أن سبت ماتسكت خخخ).
دانه:حبيبتي ليش امتعبه حلقش في السب ألي مايناسب
عمرش سمعتي أن في فصيلة حيوان أسمها حماره لو تيسه لو ثوره هذا أولآ وثانيآ أبغاش تنظفي عيونش عشان تشوفي أني من البشر مو من الحيوانات.
وتموا يتشابقوا ليما جى لهم جواد.
جواد:شفيكم شصاير؟!
شيماء:ولله أسأل أختك.
دانه:هي ألي بدت مو أني.
جواد:وأنتو ماتخلو أحد يرتاح.
دانه:خذ أختك وأطلع برى وبترتاح.
جواد:أكيد ابرتاح لأني مابشوف رقعة وجهش.
دانه:أففففففففففففففف مابتطلعو من الغرفه.
جواد طلع من الغرفه وشيماء لحقته أما دانه رجعت تسولف في الماسنجر.
شيماء وهي تلحق جواد:جواد لحظه تعال جواااد.
جواد وهو يوقف لها:نعم ويش تبغي.
شيماء:أفا أني شيمو تقولي جذي.. خلاص ازعلت .. مشت عنه بس هو مسك يدها.
جواد:شيومتي لاتزعلي لو تطلبي عيوني باعطيش أياها.
شيماء:لا ويش أسوي في عيونك خليتهم لك.
جواد:هههههه أنزين ويش تبغي؟!
شيماء:أذا ما عليك أمر أبغاك توديني بيت عمتي.
جواد:ليش بتروحي غريبه هذي أول مره.
شيماء:ماأدري يمكن لأني أرتحت لساره وأبغى أتعرف ليها عن قرب.
جواد:أها خلاص روحي ألبسي وأنا بنتظرش.
شيماء طايره من الفرحه:أني ماأتخيل حياتي من دونك.
جواد:تدري ليش...لأني لين مت مابتقدري تعيشي من دوني وبتقتلي نفسش بتموتي << قالها وهو يبتسم.
شيماء:الله على الواثق أخاف تتشقق من الغرور.
جواد:لاتخافي أمي خياطه مهاره لين تشققت بتخيطني خخخ.
شيماء:أني باروح ألبس قبل لاتبدي ثقالت دمك.
جواد:خليت خفه الدم لش.
لكن شيماء ماردت عليه راحت تجهز.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابو وليد#

ساره و وليد وأم وليد في المطبخ.
ساره:وليدوه ياغبي اتباعد عن العصير لا تكته اتبااااااااااااااااعد.
وليد:أوففف أنا أبغى عصير مو بس لهم.
ساره:باعطيك بس أذلف وفكني.
وليد:أبغى من الكيكه بعد.
ساره:أن بقيت تزن فوق راسي مابتستوي الكيكه.
وليد:أماه شوفي ساره تصرخ عليي.
الأم من دون ماتسوي سالفه حق ولدها:ساره جهزتي المجلس.
ساره:مايحتاج أجهزه ..شيماء بتقعد في غرفتي..وجواد بيسلم عليش وبيروح. 
الأم:لامايصير لازم يدخل عشان انضيفه لو ماتبغي انضيفه.
ساره:أنشالله باخلص الكيكه وباجهزه.

بعد ماخلصت كل شي راحت تلبس تكشخ وتتكحل(هذا شي ضروري).

ترن ترن ترن (صوت الجرس خخخخخ)

ساره لبست عباتها نزلت تفتح الباب.
شيماء:هااااااااااااي.
جواد:شيماء أنا كم مره قايل لش أبدي بسلام أول.
شيماء:أففففففففففففففف.
ساره:ههههههه.
جواد:السلام عليكم.
ساره:وعليكم السلام.
جواد:ويش حالش ساره.
ساره:الحمدلله بخير أنت شخبارك.
جواد:أنا ابخير دام أني شفتش.(الأخ أخذ راحته في الكلام خخخ).
ساره أستحت ونزلت راسها
وجواد تم أيطالعها.
شيماء:جواد مو كائنك مصختها
قاعد تسولف مع البنيه.
جواد ببراءه:ساره مو غريبه عليي بنت عمتي ومو عيب اكلمها.
ساره:أنزين اتفظلو داخل ليش واقفين.
شيماء:ننتظرش اتخلينا ندخل.
ساره:لاولله.. أمشي دخلي .
دخلوا سولفوا شوي ليما جت أم ساره.
أم ساره:السلام عليكم.
الكل:وعليكم السلام.
أم ساره:هاياجواد عسى بس ماتغير عليك الجو.
جواد:ويه الله ايعينكم على هالجو حر حر مووووووت.
الكل:ههههههههههه.
ساره قامت وراحت تجيب العصير والحلويات.
ساره:أففف ويش فيه هالغبي يطالعني جذي عمره ماشاف بنات حلوين.
جهزت كل شي رجعت لهم
وكانو يسولفو.
الأم:ها جواد لقيت لك وظيفه.
جواد:مايحتاج واحد زيي ماخذ شهاده دكتوراه يتعب نفسه ويدور له وظيفه أصلآ الوظيفه هي ألا أدورني.
ساره (ويش هالغرور) راحت لشيماء حتى تظيفها.
ساره قدمت العصير لشيماء
شيماء ذاقته:مره احلو من ألي سواه؟!
ساره ببتسامه:أني .
راحت تعطي العصيرلجواد ..جواد أخذه و توه بيشرب.
شيماء شهقت:مو معقول جواد يشرب عصير غريبه.
الأم وليد:ليش هو مايحبه.
شيماء:لأ مايحب العصير ويشرب بس بيبسي والغازيات.

في هالحظه وليد نادى أمه ..أم ساره راحت له تركتهم.

ساره بعد ماسمعت أن جواد مايحب العصير راحت تجيب له بيبسي.
ساره مدت له البيبسي:خذ 
جواد وهو رافع واحد من حواجبه:ليش امتعبه نفسش أنا ماقلت أبغى بيبسي.
ساره:مو أنت ماتحب العصير.
جواد:دام أنه من أيدش بشربه.

شيماء تفاجئة من طريقة جواد في الكلام بس سكتت لأنها تبغى تعرف رد ساره.

ساره ماأهتمت لكلام جواد حطت البيبسي بجنبه راحت قعدت جنب شيماء.
شيماء بصوت واطي:شوفي جواد الحين بيغص.
ساره:لهدرجه مايحب العصير.
شيماء:حتى ريحته مايطيقها خصوصي عصير اليمون الي قاعد يشربه.
ساره:ولله ماحد غصبه يشربه.
جواد:كــح كـــــح كــــــــح.
شيماء:هههههههه ماحد غصبك تشربه ههههه.
جواد:أنتي سكتي أحسن لش بشربه أعناد فيش.
مسك الكاس عشان بيشرب العصير بس الكاس طاح أنكت شوي منه على كم قميصه.
جواد:أوووهوو.
شيماء:هههههههههههههه.
ساره قامت راحت تجيب له منشفه.
ساره مدت المنشفه له:خذ نشف قميصك.
جواد ناظرها:ليش ماتنشفيه أنتي.(أخونا نسى نفسه)
شيماء وساره أنصدمو من كلامه بس هذا مامنع ساره أنها ترد عليه.
ساره وهي معصبه:امفكرني زوجتك الخبله ألا بتخدمك.
جواد:ياااااااااااريـــت.
شيماء:جواد تراك مصختها.
جواد سكت وقف قبل لايطلع:أذا بغيتي تطلعي أتصلي ليي.وطلع.
شيماء اتحاول تلطف الجو:ها ساره مابتوريني غرفتش.
ساره اتحاول تخفي عصبيتها:يالله أمشي .

راحو الغرفه وقعدو يسولفو كانت أغلب سوالف شيماء عن هادي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شيماء وساره صارو يكلموا بعض يوميآ وصارت علاقتهم قويه.

#في المدرسه#

شيماء قاعده مع صديقتها مرام.
شيماء:أفففف ملل متى بنفتك من المدرسه.
مرام:خلاص أذا أنتي ملانه لهدرجه تعالي ليي البيت.
شيماء:لا ماأقدر لأن ساره بتجي لي اليوم.
مرام:أني أبغى أعرف كيف متحملتنها ثقيلة دم.
شيماء:بالعكس ساره خفيفه دم وحبوبه...مراموه أنتي تغاري منها أعترفي أعترفي.
مرام (ويه حشى أني أغار من ساروه على شنو بغار أصلآ أني أحلى منها) .
مرام:أني ماأطيقها أحسها منافقه.
شيماء:حرام هي طيوبه ومافي منها.
مرام (أنزين أن ماخليتش تكرهيها ما أكون مرام)
مرام:شيماء قومي نتمشى مليت من القعده.

(مرام بنت حلوه ودلوعه وحبوبه بس حقوده بشكل مو طبيعي وأذا حطت شي في راسها لازم تسويه).

في جهه ثانيه من المدرسه كانو أمل وساره وحوراء قاعدين يسولفوا.

أمل:ساروه أنتي صرتي ماتكلمينا واجد.
ساره:حلفي..أني طول الوقت قاعده معاكم.
أمل:بس كل تكلمي شيماء أني بصراحه أغار منها.
حوراء:وأني بعد أغار.
ساره:ههههههه توني أدري أن عندي معجبات...صح حورو وافقتي على رائد ولا لأ.
حوراء:أبوي سأل عنه وقالو له أنه رجال ماينعاب وماشي سيده وما عنده لا مني ولا مناك.
ساره وأمل:أي وبعدين.
حوراء:اليوم برد عليه.
ساره وأمل:بتوافقي.
حوراء مبتسمه:ماباقول ألحين بعدين أقول لكم.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


مكالمه تلفونيه بين رائد و قيس.

رائد:ألو السلام عليكم.
قيس:وعليكم السلام والرحمه.
رائد:كيف الحال!؟
قيس:أحلف...أخلص قول ويش تبغى.
رائد:هذا جزاي أني أسأل عن حالك.
قيس:حالي تعرفه توني مساعه قاعد وياك في الدوام.
رائد:أممم قيس أنت مشغول ألحين.
قيس:لا ليش تسأل؟!
رائد:خلاص عجل باجي لك ألحين.
قيس:حياك في أي وقت بس أمي مو فاظيه تطبخ لك.
رائد:صاقعه تصقعك يازطي .
قيس:ههههههههه يالله تعال بسرعه.
رائد:أنزين مع السلامه.

قيس سد الخط وراح غرفة حوراءألي كانت قاعده تذاكر.

قيس:حوراء أبغاش في موضوع تركي كتابش واسمعيني.
حوراء تركت الكتاب:قول ترا خوفتني.
قيس:ههههه ليش خايفه.
حوراء:قيسوه أذا ماعندك شي روح ماليي خلق شي.
قيس:أصغر عيالش تقولي قيسوه.
حوراء:لأ كنت أفتكرك أكبرهم.
قيس:أنزين اسمعي رائد ألحين بجي وأبغى أسمع ردش صار لش سبوعين وأكثر وأنتي تفكري.
حوراء:أني اليوم رديت على أبوي.
قيس:وشو قلتي؟!
حوراء أستحت ونزلت راسها وسكتت.
قيس:ها السكوت علامه الرضا.
حوراء هزت راسها بلأيجاب.
قيس: مبروك أكيد رائدوه بطير من الفرحه يااااي رائدوه بيصير نسيبي.

قام عنها راح وهو فرحان أما حوراء تمت تظحك على خبال أخوها وردت اتذاكر.

بعد نص ساعه وصل رائد قعد يسولف شوي مع قيس
لين مل وقرر أنه يفتح موضوعه مع حوراء.
رائد:أمممم قيس أممم أختك ماردت.
قيس طالعه بنظرات حزن وسكت.
رائد خايف:لا تقول أن مافي نصيب.
قيس وفي صوته نبرة حزن:حاولت أقنعها بس مارضيت.
رائد شوي وبيصيح:ليش هي سمعت عني شي.
قيس:لأ هي تقول أن خشمك طويل واجد.
رائد خلاص ماقدر وفول من التعصيب وقف:روح قول ليها هي أصلآ تحلم بواحد زيي وأذا أنا خشمي طويل هي ويش تطلع أكي
قيس يقاطعه:هيه هيه هدي أعصابك وقعد ترى أمزح ومعاك.
رائد قعد:يعني شنو.
قيس وأبتسامته شاقه الوجه:
يعني مبروك يالنسيب.
رائد:لحظه لحظه أنا مو مستوعب عيد ويش قلت.
قيس:أقولك مبروك حوروه وافقت
رائد وقريب يطير من الفرحه:ومتى بنعقد؟!
قيس فتح عيونه على وسعهم: احلف ويش فيك مستعجل.
رائد:هههههه أختك أخذت عقلي.
قيس:بس عقلك.
رائد:عقلي وقلبي وروحي تصدق ياقيس أني ماكنت أصدق شي أسمه حب وخصوصي من أول نظره
كنت أقول أنه كلام فاظي بس لما شفتها سحرتني بسحر عيونها بهرتني بجمالها غلبتني جاذبيتها أخذتني ب
قيس يقاطعه:حدك عاد ألزم حدودك ألا قاعد تتكلم عنها أختي فاهم.
رائد:هههههههههههه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مكالمه تلفونيه بين أمل وحوراء.

أمل:كلمتي ساره؟
حوراء:أي كلمتها.
أمل:ليش هي غايبه اليوم؟!
حوراء:لأنها نامت في بيت جدتها المريضه.
أمل:أها.
حوراء:أني نقلت لها كل دروسها وباروح لها بعدين أساعدها في حل واجباتها أبغاش تروحي معاي.
أمل:مو مشكله مري عليي لأني أبغى أشوفها.
حوراء:أنزين بس مو تتمكيجي لأنها في بيت جدتها يمكن بالغلط يشوفش سلمان.
أمل من سمعت أسم سلمان
صارت في عالم ثاني.
حوراء:أملوه أملوه ألوه ألووووووو.
أمل:نعم أسمعش مو صمخه.
حوراء:أنزين أني باسكر عشان أجهز باي.
أمل: ساكته.
حوراء:أمــــــل.
أمل:ها ويش تبغي؟!
حوراء:أقول لش باي.
أمل:باي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت أبو جواد.#

جواد:أماه وين شيماء ماشفتها اليوم.
أم جواد:هي من جت من المدرسه وهي قافله عليها غرفتها حتى الغده ماتغذت.
جواد:أفا ليش أحد مزعلنها؟!
أم جواد:ماأدري روح أسأل دانوه.

جواد ماأنتظر ولا لحظه راح على طول غرفة دانه.

دانه كالعاده كانت في النت تتكلم مع وحده من صديقاتها.

دخل جواد عليها وهو يلهث من كثر ماكان يركض.
دانه:بل بل شفيك ويش صاير؟!
جواد:شيماء ليش ماتغذت اليوم في أحد مزعلنها؟!
دانه:بل كل هالركض عشان ست الحسن والجمال شيموه.
جواد:بلا تفلسف وقولي شفيها.
دانه:علمي علمك من وأحنا بالمدرسه وهي مو على بعضها.

جواد من سمع هالكلام راح غرفة شيماء دق الباب بس شيماء مافتحته.
جواد:شيوم أفتحي الباب أنا جواد.
بس ماحد رد عليه.
جواد:شيماء أذا مافتحتي الباب بكسره.
شيماء فتحت الباب رمت نفسها في حضن جواد وتمت اتصيح.

جواد شافها في هالحاله دخلها داخل الغرفه.

جواد يبعدها عشان يشوف وجهها:حبيبتي شيوم ويش فيش؟!
شيماء: ساكته.
جواد:من ألا خلاش تصيحي قولي وأنا باصيحه بدل الدموع بابكيه دم.
شيماء:أ أهئ..جواد.. ساره غدرت بي.
جواد:شووووووووووووووووو
وووووووو

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء السادس:

شيماء:أهئ أهئ..جواد..ساره غدرت بي.
جواد:شوووووووووووووووو
وووووو.
شيماء بصوت متقطع:سا ر ه
قا لت ع ن ها د ي
جواد:شيماء أنا مو فاهم شي..لحظه شوي وباجي لش.

طلع من غرفتها بعد دقيقتين
رجع وهو ماسك كاس ماي.
جواد مد الكاس لها:أشربيه وأهدئي قولي لي كل شي.
شيماء أخذت الكاس شربته وهي تشهق.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت جده ساره#.

حوراء:ساروه المدرسه مو حلوه من دونش.
ساره:شكرآ.
أمل:أوه..ساره..جوالي مفضي يبغاله شحن.
ساره:بسيطه جيبيه بشحنه.
أخذته راحت .. أمل وحوراء قعدوا يسولفوا ليما رجعت لهم ساره.
حوراء:ساروه من ألي يسكن في هالبيت؟؟
ساره:جدتي وسلمان..ليش تسألي؟!
حوراء:لأن البيت كبير وحلو مو معقوله بس أثنين يسكنوه.
ساره تناظر أمل:جدتي قالت أنها بتدور لسلمان عروس وبيعيش هو وياها في هالبيت.
أمل من سمعت كلام ساره تغيرت ملامح وجها .
ساره لاحظت عليها:أمل..ويش فيش؟؟
أمل:ها..لا..أقصد مافيي شي.
ساره:أمل أنتي تحب
حوراء قاطعتها اتأشر على التلفزيون:شوفو هذا يشبه رائد.
ساره:يااااااااااااااااي يهبل.
ساره:حلفي هذا يشبه رائد.
حوراء:تبغي الصراحه.
ساره:أكيد.
حوراء:رائد أحلى منه بواجد.
ساره:أنتي مره مفتخره بهالرائد.
حوراء:زوج المستقبل وماتبغيني أفتخر به.
حوراء تضرب جبهتها:أوه نسيت ماقلت لكم...حفلة خطوبتي يوم الأربعاء السبوع الجاي وأبغاكم تكنونو أول الحاظرين.
ساره:مبروك حبيبتي .. حضنتها وباستها.
أمل:مبروك عقبال العرس.
حوراء:ههههههههه ما بعرس الحين أول بخلص الدراسه.
ساره:ياعيني على طالبة العلم خخخخ.

يقطع عليهم سوالفهم رنة جوال حوراء.
حوراء:هلا ولله.
قيس:أهلين..خلصتي؟؟
حوراء:أي خلصت.
قيس:خلاص عجل بعد خمس دقايق تكوني واقفه على الباب لأني مو فاظي لش حق تتأخري.
حوراء:أنشاءلله.
قيس:باي.
حوراء:باي.وسدو الخط.
حوراء:أفففف هذا مايحس أني أبغى أتونس وأسولف.
ساره:ليش قلتي أنش خلصتي.
حوراء:لأني أذا قلت له ماخلصت بيهزئني وبيصرخ عليي.
ساره:الله يعينش عليه.
حوراء:قولي الله يساعد الا بتزوجه عليه.
أمل:زوجته بتكون حاله خاصه ماأعتقد أنه بيصرخ عليها.
حوراء:غريبه طلعتي تسمعينا.
أمل:أني مو صمخه عشان ماأسمعكم.
ساره:لا مو صمخه بس قاعده في عالم ثاني.
أمل تغير الموضوع:أنزين روحي جيبي جوالي.
ساره:نعم نعم كني فاظيه لش..أسفه أني تعبانه وماأقدر أروح اجيبه .
أمل بمسخره:حلفي
ساره:ولله العظيم.
أمل فتحت عيونها على وسعهم:ليش حلفتي؟ ألحين أني كيف اباخذ جوالي؟؟
ساره:بسيطه أركبي فوق واخذيه لأني حلفت ماأقدر أصوم ثلاثة أيام عشانش...و
أصلآ مافي أحد في البيت غيري يعني لاتستحي.
أمل سكتت شوي:وين حطيتيه؟؟
ساره مبتسمه أبتسامة النصر:أركبي بتشوفي على يمينش غرفه هي الوحيده ألا بابها مفتوح دخليها وبتشوفيه يشحن على السرير.

راحت أمل فوق .. ساره وحوراء قعدوا يسولفو.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في غرفة شيماء#.

جواد:أنتي متأكده أن ساره هي ألا قالت عنش هالكلام.
شيماء:أكيد لأن ماحد يدري أني أحب هادي غيرك أنت وهي ومرام.
جواد:من هي مرام؟؟
شيماء:هذي صديقتي مو معقوله تكون هي ألي قالت هالكلام.
جواد:شيماء ممكن تعيدي لي كل شي صار و بتفاصيل.
شيماء:أسمع...اليوم لما كنت في المدرسه وفي وقت الفسحه بتحديد كنت أتمشى مع مرام كنا نسولف بس جت لنا وحده من معارف مرام كان شكلها معصبه..............

هدى:مرام أني مو قايله لش لاتمشي مع هالصايعه.
شيماء عصبت أنصدمت:أني صايعه ياحقيره ياكل
مرام قاطعتها:شيماء تركيها تولي.
هدى:مرام أنتي ليش مو مصدقتني ترى ..أشرت على شيماء ..هذي وحده صايعه ما عندها أحترام لأهلها ألي وثقوا فيها.
شيماء قريب تضرب هدى:أحترمي نفسش أني أشرف منش ومن طوايفش يالخايسه.
هدى بستهزاء:أني مو قايله هالكلام من عندي ساره بنت عمتش هي ألي قالت لي أنش صايعه اتحبي ولد خالتش هادي وتكلميه بتلفون وتطلعي معاه بعد.
شيماء أنصدمت ما عرفت شتقول ظلت واقفه بادي على وجهها الأستنكار.
هدى تكمل كلامها:أشوفش سكتي...أيه ماتنلامي لأن أكيد ماتوقعتي أن بنت عمتش تفضحش...مرام أنصحش لا تمشي أياها تالي تخرب سمعتش...يالله باااااااااااي.

تركتهم راحت أما مرام مسكت شيماء ألي كانت بيغمى عليها من أثر الصدمه:شيماء ماعليش منها هذي وحده كذابه.
شيماء قريب تصيح:لا مو كذابه أصلآ محد يدري أني أحب هادي بس أني عمري ماكلمته بتلفون ولا طلعت وياه.
مرام:أني قايله لش من الأول أن ساره ماتنطاق بس أنتي كنتي عنيده.
شيماء:لكن بتشوف ابنتقم منها باعلمها من هي شيماء.
مرام خايفه:لا ماعليش منها خلها تولي لا تحطي عقلش في عقل وحده خاينه.


شيماء ودموعها بدت تنزل مره ثانيه:هذا كل الي صار.
جواد بغضب:وأنتي ليش ماأدبتيها.
شيماء:لأنها غايبه اليوم...بس بكره بأدبها وأشرشحها قدام البنات كلهم.
جواد:لا ماأبغاش تسوي لها شي.
شيماء:يعني تبغاني أسكت عنها.
جواد بعد تفكير عميق:لا أنا بنتقم لش منها...في براسي مخطط ولازم أسويه.
شيماء بخوف:بس أخاف أن
جواد يقاطعها:لا تخافي ما راح
أئذيها بس بخليها تجي تبوس رجايلش من كثر ماهي ندمانه...بس ألحين أبغاش تنسي الي صار وتبتسمي.
شيماء سكتت لفت وجهها لصوب الثاني.
جواد بحنان:شيمو مابتقومي تتغذي ترى حتى أنا ماتغذيت.
شيماء:مالي نفس أتغذى.
جواد:أمممم شو رايش لو قلت لش أني بوديش مطعم حق نتغذى بروحنا.
شيماء تمسح دموعها:يالله أطلع برى.
جواد:أفا أنا جواد تطرديني.
شيماء:ياغبي أطلع برى عشان أبدل ملابسي ونروح المطعم.
جواد:هههههههههههههههههه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


نعود لأمل ألي تفاجئت من الغرفه ألي دخلتها لأنها غرفة سلمان والحبيبه نست أنها داخله الغرفه حق تاخذ جوالها ظلت تتعبث في أغراض سلمان .. لفتت أنتباهها ورقه فوق الكمدينه كان مكتوب فيها شعر .. فجئه حوراء تصارخ :أأأمممللل..أملوو..يالله بسرعه قيس ينتظرنا برى.
أمل من سمعت صوت حوراء أرتبكت.. راحت تاخذ جوالها ومن دون وعي منها أخذت الورقه حطتها في شنطتها طلعت من الغرفه رجعت لحوراء وساره.

حوراء:ويش قاعده تسوي فوق
صار لش 14 دقيقه وأنتي تدوري جوالش.
ساره: أخاف قاعده تسرقي أغراضي..هههههه.
أمل:من زين أغراضش على شان أسرقهم...وأنتين قاعده تحسبي لي كم دقيقه كنت فوق.
حوراء:لأن قيسوه بيذبحني أن تأخرنا.
أمل:أوففففففف أمشي أمشي قبل لا يذبحني معاش.
حوراء:ساروه مو تغيبي بكره.
ساره:أنشالله.
أمل وحوراء:باي.
ساره:باي.

بعد ما طلعو ساره راحت لغرفة سلمان ادور عن الورقه وطبعآ مالقتها.

ساره:ياربي..معقوله اتكون ضاعت وأمل ماشافتها..أفف الحين كيف بتعرف أن سلمان ايحبها..هي أكيد اتحبه امبين من حركاتها بس لازم أتأكد..يالله مع الأيام بكتشف أن كانت تحبه لو ما تحبه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بعد ما رجعت أمل البيت على طول راحت غرفتها قفلت الباب طلعت الورقه من شنطتها..
أمل بتردد:أفتحها لا لا هذي خصوصيات و مفروض أني ماأقرئها..أصلآ أني ليش أخذتها..أف الفضول بيذبحني أبغى أعرف الشعر الي مكتوب ألى من؟! وأبغى أقرأ الشعر..لا لا عيب ما بقرأه.

(فجئه ينطق الباب)
طق طق طق.
أمل خافت حطت الورقه تحت مخدتها راحت تفتح الباب.
أمل:هذا أنت..خوفتني ياغبي.
حسين:أمل تعالي ألعبي أياي بلاي ستيشن.
أمل:روح قول لحسن يلعب وياك.
حسين:قلت له مارضى .
أمل:قول لزهراء تلعب وياك.
حسين:زهراء قاعده اتصيح.
أمل:شووو..ليش تصيح؟!
حسين:ماأدري روحي أسأليها.

أمل راحت لغرفة زهراء لقتها قاعده على السرير تصيح.

أمل وهي تمسح على راس زهراء:حبيبتي من شو تصيحي.
زهراء: ساكته
أمل:زهراء ترى خوفتيني..فيش شي؟؟ صاير شي؟!
زهراء:لا مو صاير شي لا تخافي.
أمل:عجل ليش تصيحي!؟
زهراء:لأن قريت قصه نهايتها حزينه و ماقدرت أمسك دموعي .
أمل:ههههههههههههههههه.
زهراء:مو هذا وقت ضحكش.
أمل:ههههه..ويش عنوان القصه.
زهراء:قصة حب لم تموت.
أمل:ويه على قلبي.. وأنتي تصدقي أن في حب في هلأيام كله خيال في خيال.
زهراء:لا هذي القصه حقيقيه.
أمل:خلاص قولي القصه وأني بحكم أن كانت خيال ولا لأ.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في البحر#

سلمان قاعد مع صديقه وائل
وائل:سلمان شفيك صار لك ثلاث أسابيع متغير..عسى ماشر.
سلمان:أأأأه..وائل أنا طحت في الغرام.
وائل:له قول ولله..عسى بس حلوه وتستاهلك.
سلمان:حلوه..قول ملاك مو بس حلوه..فيها شي غريب يجذبني لها.
وائل:يعني حب من أول نظره.
سلمان:هههههه أصلآ أنا أستحقرتها أول ماشفتها.
وائل:له له لازم تقولي السالفه من الأول.

(وائل صديق سلمان الروح بروح وهو يحب بنت عمه وقريب يخطبها).

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في مقهى من مقاهي الشباب#

هادي:هدي أعصابك ياجواد وقولي شسالفه.
جواد مارد عليه قعد يهز رجايله بطريقة عصبيه.
هادي:أحلف..خليتني أجي من بيتنا وأتعب نفسي وأخرتها اتم ساكت.
جواد:أذا قلت لك السالفه بتعصب أكثر مني ولا بتسوي لي مجزره.
هادي بدى يعصب:جوادوه بتقول لو أتركك وأمشي
.
جواد قال لهادي سالفة شيماء كلها.

هادي وقف بعصبيه:هذي حقيره ولازم تتعلم الأدب.
جواد:هدي أعصابك واقعد لا تفضحنا الناس كلها تطالعنا.
هادي:تبغاني أسكت وحبيبة قلبي ينطعن شرفها من خايسه ماتعرف ربها. 
جواد:شوف أنا عندي شي يأدبها ويخليها تعض أصابعها ندم من ألي سوته.
هادي:يالله سمعني ويش عندك.
جواد:أسمع أنا.............

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بعد يومين#

شيماء كانت تكلم ساره ولا كأن شي صار وهذا طبعآ طلب من جواد حتى يعرف ينفذ خطته وطبعآ ساره ماحست بشي(حليلها على قد نياتها خخخ).

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت أبو قيس#.

حوراء وختها فاطمه في غرفة فاطمه.

فاطمه:أوهوووووو..وبعدين وياش خليني أكلم راشد على راحتي(خطيبها).
حوراء قريب تصيح:أنزين قولي له باي.
فاطمه:حوروه ويش تبغي؟!
حوراء:أبغاش تروحي معاي حق أشتري أغراض للعقد(الملجه).
فاطمه:أنزين بس لحضه...ألو
راشد:هلا..حبي أنتي مشغوله؟؟
فاطمه:بصراحه أختي تبغاني أروح معاها السوق.
راشد:خلاص روحي.
فاطمه:بس متى بتكلمني مره ثانيه.
راشد:مسرع ما أشتقتي لصوتي.
فاطمه بدلع:راشد بس عاد.
راشد:هههههه أوكي أخليش ألحين باي.
فاطمه:لحظه راشد متى بترجع البلد!؟
راشد:لو على كيفي كان رجعت بس ماأقدر.
فاطمه سكتت ولا قالت شي.
راشد:فطوم حبيبتي لاتزعلي بس هذي ظروفي.
فاطمه:له عادي.
راشد:أوكي باي.
فاطمه: باي.

حوراء:ها خلص كلام روميو وجوليت.
فاطمه ضربتها بالمخده.
حوراء:هههههههه تتوقعي أني ورائد راح أنكون زيكم.
فاطمه:طبعآ لأ لأن أني وراشد نحب بعض مو زيكم.
حوراء:أصلآ رائد يحبني أكتشفت أنه يحبني من قيسوه.
فاطمه:صحيح ماقلت لش ويش قالت أمي عن قيس.
حوراء:ويش قالت؟؟
فاطمه:أتقول أنه يبغى يعرس.
حوراء:شوووووووو!!!
فاطمه:هههه وأزيدش من الشعر بيت..أخوش يبغاش أنتي تختاري له البنت.
حوراء:مو معقول أكيد أنتي قاعده تمزحي.
فاطمه:أسألي أمي وأتأكدي..وألحين أطلعي برى على شان ببدل ثيابي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت أبو جواد#

شيماء قاعده في الصاله تاكل بوشار و مندمجه في الفيلم ألي قاعده تشاهده.

(فلم رعب هي تحب أفلام الرعب واااااجد وأسم الفلم final destination‏‏
2)
جى ليها جواد قعد معها
جواد ياكل الفوشار:ها شخبار الحلوه اليوم.
شيماء:بخير بس أنت اتباعد خلني أشوف الفيلم.
جواد:ويه شيمو أنتي امغبره هذا الفيلم قديم.
شيماء:أنزين خلني أشاهده.

فجئه يرن جوال شيماء يالي كان بجنب جواد.

جواد:شيمو جوالش يرن.
شيماء:أفففف كنه هذا وقته شوف منو متصل.
جواد:مكتوب ساره.
شيماء:هذي ساروه بنت عمتي ماأبغى أكلمها.
جواد:مو على كيفش... اخذي كلميها.
شيماء:أوففففففففففففف...ألووووه.
ساره:السلام عليكم.
شيماء من غير نفس:وعليكم السلام.
ساره:كيف الحال؟؟
شيماء:الحمدلله ابخير.
ساره:شيماء أنتي مشغوله؟؟
شيماء:ليش تسألي؟؟
ساره:لأني قاعده بروحي في البيت وأمي وزوجها ووليد راحو مجمع الظهران.
شيماء:أيي بس أني بعد اشوي بطلع.
ساره بخيبة أمل:أوكي باي.
شيماء:باي.

شيماء:كني فاظيه لها..بكل قواة عين تقولي تعالي لي.
جواد:هههههههههههه..ليش ويش عندها؟؟
شيماء:تقول أنها قاعده بروحها في البيت..ماأدري كيف أهلها هاملينها ومخلينها بروحها في بيتهم.
جواد:أنتي متأكده أنها بروحها.
شيماء:أيي متأكده.

جواد راح لغرفته أخذ مفتاح سيارته.

شيماء:جواد وين بتروح؟؟
جواد:هذا هو الوقت المناسب حق أنفذ خطتي.
شيماء بخوف:بس ياجواد
جواد يقاطعها:قلت لش لا تخافي ماراح أئذيها ولا مو واثقه فيي.
شيماء:امبلا واثقه بس
جواد:باي ... راح من دون مايسمع ردها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت أبو حسن#

أمل:حنون ماتدري وين راحت زهراء.
حنان كانت تذاكر مادة علوم ماعارة لأمل أي أهتمام.
أمل عصبت:حنانو قاعده أكلمش وانتي حاقرتني.
حنان بهدوء:قاعده في غرفتش.

أمل راحت غرفتها 
أمل بتسليه:زهراء شو عم تعملي بغرفتي.
رهراء مرتبكه:ها .. لا .. أقصد أي.
أمل راحت بجنب زهراء:ويش فيش مرتبكه.
زهراء بعد ما أستجمعت شجاعتها وجرئتها:أمل بسألش سؤال بس حلفي أنش تجاوبيني.
أمل:أمممم على حسب السؤال.
زهراء:من هو سلمان؟؟

أمل أنصدمت طالعتها وهي متفاجئه.

زهراء:أوكي أذا مو حابه تقولي من هو..على الأقل قولي لي من متى سلمان يحبش؟! وأنتي تحبيه لو لأ؟!
أمل وقفت متفاجئه:أنتي من وين جايبه هلكلام؟! وكيف سلمان يحبني؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.................

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء السابع:

أمل وقفت متفاجئه:أنتي من وين جايبه هلكلام؟! وكيف سلمان يحبني؟!!!!!!!
زهراء تطالع أمل بأستغراب:أمل لاتتهربي من سؤالي و تسوي نفسش ماتدري عن شي .
أمل:ولله العضيم أني مو فاهمه شي من ألي تقوليه.
زهراء مدت لها ورقة سلمان:أقري هالورقه و ابتفهمي ..تطالعها بمكر.. مع أني أتوقعش قريتيها.
أمل معصبه:أنتي من سمح لش تقري الورقه...هذي خصوصيات الناس.
زهراء:أها طيب ليش الورقه عندش حاطتنها تحت مخدتش.
أمل بأرتباك:ااصارت عندي بالصدفه و حطيتها تحت المخده عن لا تضيع.
زهراء:أها صدقتش...حبيبتي ألعبي غيرها ألا مكتوب في الورقه مهدى ألش.
أمل أبتسامتها شاقه الحلق:حلفــــــي.
زهراء:أقريها وشوفي.

أمل فتحت الورقه قرتها.

#المكتوب في الورقه#

"عطيتك حب أغلا حب
وخذة منك حب خالي من الحب

عطيتك قلب فيه النبظ
وخذة منك قلب فيه الهم

عطيتك روح فيه الدم
وخذة منك روح وعطيتني الهم"


كان كاتب على أخر الورقه
أسمه وتوقيعه
"أهداء لأحلى أموله أخذت قلبي وروحي وشغلت عقلي وفكري"

أمل لفت الورقه دموعها تطيح أربع أربع:لا ماأصدق أكيد مايقصدني مو بس أني أسمي أمل.
زهراء:بل أملوا ليش كل هالدموع؟! أنتي تحبيه؟!

أمل طالعت زهراء اشوي...أمل كانت محتاجه تقول الي بقلبها وهذي فرصتها .. قالت كل شي لزهراء.
زهراء:هههههههههههههه توني أدري أنش غبيه ماتفهمي ...يا هبله هو هزئش ذاك اليوم لأنه يغار أتنرفز لأن واحد جى يغازلش.
أمل:مو معقول يحبني و يغار.
زهراء:قولي شكله يموت فيش.
أمل:لا أنتي خياليه واجد.
زهراء:تصدقي قصه حبكم عجبتني واجد خصوصي أنها مو خيال..ياربي تكون نهايتها سعيده وماتبكي.
أمل:هههه أقول..أطلعي برى الواحد مايقدر ياخد منش لا حق ولا باطل.
زهراء وهي بتطلع:أني بطلع بس فكري عدل بالكلام الي قلته لش.

أمل أنسدحت على السرير اتفكر اشوي .. ردت قرت الورقه (الله يساعدها خخخ)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مكالمه تلفونيه بين مرام و هدى.

هدى تصيح:مرام تكفي رجعي لي صوري كل شي تبغيه سويته ويش تبغي بعد حرام عليش حرااااااام.
مرام:ههههههههه أني مو هبله عشان أعطيش الصور لأني أدري أن بعد ماتاخذيهم ضميرش بيأنبش بتروحي تقولي لشيماء الحقيقه.
هدى:لا صدقيني مابقول بس أنتي عطيني الصور الله يخليش.
مرام:لا تحلمي واجد ياحلوه ..أممم شوفي لما أتأكد أنش مابتقولي لشيماء الحقيقه بعطيش الصور..فاهمه.

سكرت في وجهها.

هدى قعدت اتصيح على حضها الي طيحها في شباك مرام.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شيماء بعد ماطلع جواد رجعت تشاهد الفلم .. جت لها دانه.

دانه مسكت الريموت:متى بينتهي فلمش أبغى أشاهد.
شيماء:مايحتاج تشاهدي روحي لكمبيوترش.
دانه:أوهوو أبغى أشاهد ألحين بيحطو فلم هندي بطولة زايد خان.
شيماء:مو مشكلة أنزلي تحت شاهديه.
دانه:لا أبعى أشاهده أهني.

سمعو صوت التلفون .. قامت شيماء تشوف الرقم من الكاشف .. على طول رفعته.

شيماء:ألو
هادي:السلام عليكم.
شيماء (الله لايحرمني من هالصوت..وحشني):وعليكم السلام.
هادي:كيف الحال أنشالله بخير.
شيماء:الحمدلله بخير.
هادي توه يميز الصوت:اااجواد في البيت لو طالع.
شيماء:لا توه طالع.
هادي:أتصلت له على جواله مايرد.
شيماء:يمكن نسى الجوال في غرفته.
هادي:أممممم أوكي لما أجي قولي له يتصل فيني ضروري.
شيماء:أنشالله.
هادي:شكرآ شيماء يالله مع السلامه.

شيماء استغربت:كيف عرف صوتي.. أخ يتهنى جواد يشوفه كل يوم مو أني مالت عليي.

رجعت تشاهد .. لما خلص الفلم دانه حطت لها الفلم الهندي قعدو يشاهدو.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

في جهه ثانيه كانت ساره قاعده على سريرها ماسكه دبدوبها اتصيح.

سمعت صوت التلفون يرن.

ساره بصوتها المبحوح:ألوو
جواد:سااااااااره ألحقيني
ساره بعدها ماتميز الصوت:من معاي؟؟
جواد:أنا جواااد ساره ألحقيني مو قادر أتحمل.
ساره بخوف:ويش فيك؟؟ أنت في وين؟؟
جواد:أنا في السياره جنب بيتكم و.(سد الخط)
ساره:جواد ألووو ألوووووووجواد.
ساره:ياربي مافهمت شي منه ... ذكرت انه قال اليها انه برى .. راحت لبست عباتها اخذت مفاتيح البيت (لان مقفل).. طلعت شافت سيارته على الباب.

ساره فتحت باب السياره الي قدام:جواد ويش فيك؟؟
جواد يسوي نفسه تعبان:ساره سكري الباب ماأقدراتحمل الهوى (كان الجوحار بس تعرفون اانتوا).
ساره بكل غباء وخوف سكرت الباب:ويش فيك؟؟
جواد رفع راسه صارت عينه بعينها:جوعان.
ساره: شووووووووووووووو!
جواد عدل جلسته: ويش رايش اتروحي معاي مطعم
ساره :انت ويش قاعد اتقول.
جواد طالعها بنظرات جديه:انا اتكلم بجد بتروحي معاي.
ساره مو صدق الي يصير:اكيد لا ياحقير .. لفت عشان تطلع من السياره بس الباب مانفتح.
ساره بدت اتعصب:جواد عن الحركات البايخه .. افتح الباب.
جواد:اسف ايدي اتعورني ماأقدر افتحه.
ساره:تراك مصختها.
جواد:ماكنت ادري انها تناكل(قاعد ينكت خخخ).
ساره بعصبيه:اني مو الخايسات الي يتبعوا خاياسك.
جواد:انا استعمل عطر((blue)) حلوا ماظن انه خايس.
ساره خلاص وصلت حده من العصبيه حتى الدموع تجمعت في عيونها كانت بتعطيه كف .. بس هو مسك ايدها قربها من فمه باسها ثلاث مرات.

ساره انشلت حركتها ما توقعت انه بيكون بهالوقاحه.

جواد باعد فمه عن ايدها وضغط على الزر الا يفتح الباب: يالله انزلي اذا حابه تنزلي
ما كمل كلامه .. ساره عطته كف بكل قوتها .. طلعت من السياره ركضت داخل البيت و ادموعها ماليه عيونها.

جواد يتألم:اححـــــــــــح أظفرها جرحني.

جى اليه صديقه وهو فاطس من اضحك
لؤي:ههههههه بل بل مو له درجه كفها قويه.
جواد: لاتقول انك صورتها وهي تكفخني .
لؤي:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا من شفتها وانا اضحك ما مداني اصور ..
جواد بخوف:يعني ما صورة شي؟
لؤي:له افا عليك صورتك وانته تبوس ايدها ههههههههههههههههههههههه ويلي بطني عورني من اضحك تدري البنت حليواه
جواد:اسكت اسكت صحيح فاضي امشى اركب ابسرعه ابروح المستشفى
لؤي اتقرب لجواد:باشوف الجرح لا صراحه جرحك يحتاج الى اكثر من غرزه اخاف تحتاج دم بعد لا صراحه انا بسوق بدلك.
جواد:قاعد تتمسخر حظرتك.
لؤي:اكيد لان هذاي مو جرح أظفور هو عشان اتروح المستشفى.
جواد:اففففففففففف.اركب السياره و ماطايق شي .. أن مارديت لها الكف ماأكون أنا جواد.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ساره على طول راحت غرفتها قعدت اتصيح لانه عمرها ماكانت تتصور ان بتنحط في موقف زي جذي.

قطع عليها صياحها صوت جوالها كانت المتصله اموله.

ساره اتحول اتعدل نبرة صوتها:هلا والله.
امل:اهلين فيش كيف الحال؟
ساره: الحمد الله بخير
.. اتحول اتسوي نفسها طبيعيه .. غريبه مو عويداش تتصلي على الجوال.
امل:ههههههههههه لاتخافي مو لسواد عيونش بس لاني اتصلت على البيت ما احد يرفعه فاتصلت على الجوال
ساره: ساكته
امل:ويش فيش مو من عويداش تسكتي 
ساره:لا ما في شي بس قاعده اسمعش
امل:متاكده
ساره:هيه متاكده
امل:هيه انتي فاضيه اساعه ثامن؟؟
ساره:فاضيه ليش تسالي ؟
امل: اني باروح مجمع الواحه بشتري لي ثوب الى حفلة حوروه ابغاش اتروحي عشان نشتري نفس الثوب.
ساره:خلاص بسأل امي اذا رجعت البيت .. بادر عليش

قعدوا ايسولف الى ما اذان سكروا عن بعض راحوا ايصلوا.
ساره حاولت تشغل نفسها بأشي عشان تنسى الي صار.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#مجمع الراشد#


رائد كان قاعد يشتري تشيرتات و اقمصه .. اتصل اليه قيس.

قيس:الوووووووو يامرحبا بنسيب.
رائد:هلا هلا تدري انك وحشني مووووت ونك توك على بالي.
قيس:ههههههههههههههههه انا الا وحشتك لوووو
رائد:هههههههه والله انك فاهمني.
قيس:ههههههه انت في وين اسمع اصوات عندك؟؟ 
رائد: انا في الراشد.
قيس: قول والله.
رائد:ليش انت اهني؟
قيس:لا الأهل هناك قالوا لي اوصلهم بس مارضيت.
رائد: احلف يعني الحبايب في نفس المكان الا انا فيه اه يا ويل حالي انا وانا اقول احس بشي غريب..قيس ابتصل للك بعدين يالله باي.

سد الخط من دون مايسمع رد قيس .. قيس ضحك على خبال رائد.

في جهه ثانيه من الراشد كانت حوراء وفاطمة يتسوقو وابو قيس تركهم يتسوقو راح لصديقه الي كان مع عائلته وولاده و قعد يسولف مع صديقه وحوراء وفاطمه داروا الراشد كله.
كان رائد ايدور حوراء لما شافها ماقدر يوقف على ارجوله وطبعا حوراء مانتبهت له.

رائد لاحقها بس من بعيد(ياربي ماتوقعتها بتكون احلى في الطبيعه اويل قلبي عليها)

فاطمة:حورو والله اتعبت خلاص اشتريتي كل الاغراض
حوراء:اففف خلاص اتصلي الى ابوي وقولي خلصنا.
فاطمة:ياسلام ليش ماتصلي انتين.
حوراء:لان نسيت جوالي في البيت.

فاطمه اتصلت الى ابوها .. قال ليها وين هو بظبط راحو له .. طبعا رائد كان وراهم من بعيد.
ابو قيس:هاحوراء لميتي اغراض المجمع كلها 
حوراء :ابوي لا تتمسخر اصلا باقي اشياء واجد ماشريتها.
ابو قيس:ههههههههههههه .. عطى فاطمه مفتاح السياره ..روحوا السياره وانا بشتري حاجه بجاي لكم.

طلعوا من المجمع .. راحو السياره.
وهم يمشوا طاح كيس من اكياس حوراء لما كانت يتاخذه طاحو كل الاكياس وشنطتها بعد.
فاطمه:ههههههه.
حوراء: بدل ما تضحكي تعالي شيلي هالاكياس معاي.
فاطمه:والله ماحد جبرش تشتري اغراض واجد.

فجه جى ولد صغير اخذ شنطة حوراء ركض عشان يهرب.

طبعا رائد كان قريب منهم شاف الولد وهو ياخذ الشنطه ويهرب فراح رائد لولد طيحه على الارض.

رائد ماسك الولد عن لايهرب :انت ماعندك اهل ايربوك ياحرامي.
الولد اول ما سمع كلمت الحرامي قام اصيح بصوت عالي.

حوراء لما شافت رائد عرفته على طول .. راحت له.

رائد رفع ايده عشان يضرب الولد بس وقف لما سمع حوراء:لا رائد لا تضربه .. الولد بعده ايصيح.
حوراء راحت للولد وحضنته وهو يصيح في حضنها .. رائد متعجب منها
حوراء:غناتي لا تصيح ..مسحت على شعره
الولد اتباعد عن حضن حوراء طالعها:انا مو حرامي مو حرامي .. اختي شافت شنطه زي شنطتش لما قالت الى ابوي انها تبغاها مارضى يشتريها لها صرخ عليها بعد وهي قامت اتصيح انا مااتحملت انه اختي اتصيح .. تركتهم في المحل من دون ماينتبهوا لي جيت اصيح عليها عند السياره لما شفتش (سكت ونزل راسه).

حوراء وائد وفاطمه قعدوا يطالعوه متعاطفين معاه.

(فاطمه عرفت رائد لانها شافت صوره الي جابهم قيس)

حوراء مسحت دموعه:يعني انت اخذت الشنطه عشان تبي تعطيها اختك. 
الولد:لا انا مابيها انا مو حرامي مابيى اروح النار .. اسف لان اخذتها.
حوراء ابتسمت بحنيه:من قالك انك حرامي.
الولد اشر على رائد :هذا

حوراء طالعت وين الولد ياشر .. تلاقت نتظرتها مع نظرات رائد .. حست بشعور غريب استحت طالعت الولد:ويش أسمك؟؟ كم عمر أختك؟؟
الولد: اسمي علاء اختي اكبر مني بثلاث اسنين.

حوراء اخذت الشنطه شالت الأغراض منها مدتها الى الولد :خذها اعطيها اختك اني عندي واجد زيها.
رائد طالعها..(لهدرجه كريمه)
علاء:لين سالتني من وين جبتها ويش باقول ليها؟

سكتت حوراء ماعرفت بويش اترد عليه.

فجئه سمعو صوت وحده تنادي علاء .. التفتوا لها .. راح علاء يحضنها.
ام علاء:حبيبي وين كنت ليش ثيابك موسخه ليش قاعد مع هذيل؟؟
علاء: ساكت ماعرف ويش يرد.
رائد عشان ينقذ الموقف:هو كان يمشي طاح قام ايصيح احنا شفناه جينا اليه.
ام علاء تتكلم بجفاء:مشكروين وماقصرتوا...ومسكت علاء عشان تروح.
حوراء:لحظه اممممم اني حبيت علاء ابغاه يذكرني ... قالي ان عنده اخت فممكن انش تقبلي مني هالشطنه تعطيها اخته عشان كل مايشوف الشطنه عندها يذكرني ...تكفي لا ترديني خذيها.
ام علاءطالعه من ورى بوشيه:لاماقدر اقبلها مشكوره.

بعد اصرار من حوراء اقناعها وافقت الام انها تاخذ الشنطه.

بعد ماراح علاء وام علاء رائد حس انه وقفته مع حوراء وفاطمه مي عدله وخصوص انه بعده مايعقد على حوراء .. كان بيمشي بس نادته حوراء.
حوراء:لوسمحت لحظه.
رائد لف طالعها.
حوراء مستحيه اتطالع تحت :شكرا على الي سويته 
رائد مبتسم:ولو انا ماسويت شي اوشكرا عليه.
حوراء لما ابتسم رجع اليها الأحساس الا ماتعرف ويش هو ارتبكت وماعرفت ويش اتقول.
فاطمه:حوراء يالله نمشي. 

تروكوا رائد راحو الى السياره .. طول الطريق حوراء سرحانه اتفكر في رائد
اما رائد ركب سيارته سند راسه لورى (والله ان قلبي اعرف ايختار .. عدل جلسته طالع المرايه ابتسم .. ياحظك يارائد بتاخذ وحدها عندها اجمال اخلاق واحلى من هذا كله ان احبها)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت ابوجواد#


شيماء قاعده مع دانه في غرفة دانه.

شيماء:دانوه جواد اتاخر طلع من العصر للحين ماجى.
دانه:تدري انش تضحكي يعني واحد زي جواد لحد الحين مايشتغل والفلوس تجيه ابسهوله تبغيه يقعد في البيت.
شيماء:افففف باروح اتصل له .. راحت تتصل لجواد
جواد:هلا حبي.
شيماء:هههههههه انت ماتغير طبعك.
جواد:احبش ماقدر اسكت لم اسمع صوتش.
شيماء :اصلا انت لم تتزوج بتنساني.
جوادء:انا مستحيل انساش لان مافي وحده تستاهل اعطيها قلبي .. بس انتين اكيد بتنسني لم تزوجي حبيب القلب
شيماء حدها مستحيه:انت وين الحين؟
جواد:سكري اتلفون بتشوفيني.
شيماء:يعني انت برى..خلاص باي.
راحت شيماء الحديقه شافت جواد ينزل من سيارته.

شيماء:ليش تاخرت ماتدري اني على اعصابي .
جواد:لاني كانت في المستشفى. 
شيماء بخوف:ليش؟؟
جواد راواها الجرح الي على خده:عطتني كف.
شيماء:احلف قولي كل شي صار وبتفصيل.

قال جواد اليها كل شي.

شيماء:جواد تصرفك مو عدل ساره ويش بتقول عنك الحين.
جواد:مايهمني الي يهمني اني ارد لها هالكف .. كفايه انها بتحرمني من الطلعه برى البيت.
شيماء:ههههههههه احلف انك مابتطلع عشان هالجرح.
جواد:لين شفته خف ابطلع.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#في مجمع الواحه#


ساره:املوه الى من بتشتري هالثوب.
امل:لفاطمه اخت حوراء لان خالي راشد قال لي اشتري لها ثوب يبغاه على ذوقه لان بيهديه لها عشان تلبسه في حفلة حوراء. 
ساره:وكيف بيكون على ذوقه وانتي الا بتختاري الثوب؟؟
امل:لاهو بيختاره لانه قالي اصور بكميرة جوالي كل ثوب يعجبني وارسل له الصوره بالوسائط المتعدده وهو بيختار الثوب عشان يكون على ذوقه.
ساره:ياي خالش تحفه لهدرجه يحبها.
امل:واكثر بعد .. تدري اني احسدها على انها تحبه ويحبها
ساره استغربت كلام امل وبنبره جديه :امل ممكن اسالش سؤال بس ماتزعلي؟؟ 
امل:ومن متى اني ازعل اسالي وباجاوبش.
ساره:حلفي يتجاوبيني بصراحه.
امل :افف ساره شغلتي فضولي .. والله باجوبش.

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الثامن:


ساره:اممممممممم خلاص لين اشترينا الثوب الى فاطمه وخلصنا اغراضنا بسالش.
امل قريب تموت من الفضول:على راحتش انتي الي تبغي الجواب لو اني.

راحو يشوفو ثوب لفاطمه وطبعا اخذولهم اكثر من ساعه ونصف على ماشافوا ثوب عجب راشد .. بعد ماخلصوا كل شي يبغوه رن جوال ساره....
ساره:هلا.
ابووليد:هلا ساره خلصتي لاني برى انتظرش.
ساره:خلاص الحين باجي.
ابووليد:مع السلامه.
ساره:الله يسلمك.

ساره:امل متى بيجي ابوش؟؟
امل:ابوي مع امي في داك المحل .. الاصحيح هذي اول مره عمش هو الايتصل لش ويقولش تعالي كل مره انتين الاتتصلي اليه.
ساره:ههههههههههههه هذا مو سلمان هذا ابووليد زوج امي.
امل:اممم يعني.
ساره:صحيح اذا بتتصلي لي بكره لاتتصلي على البيت لاني باكون في بيت جدتي. 
امل:ليش هي تعبت مره ثانيه؟؟
ساره:امس اتصلت اسال عنها هي بخير بس اتقول ان سلمان تعبان واني باروح اشوفه .. انزين اني تاخرت على ابووليد يلا باي.

راحت ساره تركت امل من واقفة زي الصنم و قريب اتصيح.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت ابو قيس#

حوراء اول ماوصلت على طول راحت غرفتها .. قعد اتفكر في رائد .. ياربي شو هالحساس الي جاني لما شفته .. وله ابسامته الي تخلي الوحده تذوب.

وهي سارحه في افكارها دخلت عليها فاطمه....
فاطمه:ها الحلو لوين وصل.
حوراء:فطوم تعالي قعدي جنبي.
فاطمه قعدت بجنبها:ها ويش بغيتي؟؟
حوراء :اممممم لما شفتي راشد بويش حسيتي؟؟
فاطمه سكتت شوي:حوراء علاقتي اني وراشد تختلف عن علاقتش مع رائد لاني وراشد اخذنا بعض عن حب بصراحه مااذكر شو كان شعوري اول ما شفته بس الاهم من هذا اني حبيته من اول نظره.
حوراء:تتوقعي اني باكون سعيده معاه؟؟
فاطمه:حوراء انتي بعدش ماتتعرفي عليه عن قرب فلا تحكمي عليه من الحين.
حوارء:انزين ويش رايش فيه احليوا مو.
فاطمه:ماشفته عدل نسيتي اني متغطيه.
حوراء:لو رائد يقولي غطي وجهش شان اقوله مابغاه لاني مابغى واحد يتحكم في.
فاطمه:قصدش راشد يتحكم في لا غناتي اني اصلا مااحب مااغطي وجهي يعني مااحب الناس يقولو عني كلام غلط.
حوراء :اني حره دام ان ابوي راضي .. مو كل وحده مومتغطيه معناته انها صايعه.
فاطمه:انزين لاتعصبي .. قامت راحت عند الباب .. اني باخليش تسرحي وتمرحي مع خيال رئود .. طلعت من الغرفه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#في بيت ابوجواد#


بعد ماملت من كثر ادق على باب غرفته وهو مايرد فتحت الباب دخلت .. انبهرت من جو الغرفه الي كانت مطفيه ليتاتها مشغله بس الثريا كانت مشغله على خفيف كان المسجل مشغل على موسيقى كلاسيكيه.
شيماء:واو الحبيب قاعد في هالجو الرومنسي واني مكسره ايدي من كثر مادقيت عليك الباب و انت حاقرني.
جواد عدل جلسته لانه كان شبه منسدح و بجديه:شيماء لين واجهتي ساره وانكرت كل الكلام .. قالت لش ان مو هي الي قالت ويش يتسوي؟؟
شيماء:مو معقول اتكون وحده غيرها الي قالت هالكلام
جواد: ساكت
شيماء:مابتقوم تتعشى؟؟
جواد:مالي نفس نعاسان وابغى انام.
شيماء:مابتعشى الا اذا نزلت تتعشى معانا.
جواد طالعها قام .. راحو يتعشوا بس جواد ما اكل الا قليل .. على طول قام راح غرفته قفل الباب.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#غرفة سلمان#


قاعد على كرسيه الهزاز ايفكر .. مغمض عيونه .. قطع حبل افكاره صوت دق الباب.
سلمان بصوت عالي:اماه قلت لش ما ابغاه اتعشى.

(شخصياتي مسوين رجيم خخخخخخ)

ساره فتحت الباب:حتى لو اني اتعشيت معاكم.
سلمان وقف:ساره عندنا مو معقول.
ساره:مفاجائه مو؟
سلمان:هذي احلى مفاجئه.سلمو على بعض.
ساره قعدت على الكرسي تهز:انا جيت لان نو تيتا اقالت لي انك كتير تعبان وصحتك مش امنيحه وبدي اعرف ليش ماعم تاكول.
سلمان:هههههههه انا كنت تعبان بس الحين صرت ابخير وجوعان بعد.
ساره بفرح:يعني بتتعشى.
سلمان :قومي لا اغير راي.
ساره:لا لا لا مابدي اكول لوحدي لانو تيتا ظهرت غرفتها.
سلمان:هههههههه اكيد شاهدتي مسلسل لبناني اليوم.
ساره:لا امس شاهدت مسلسل ((رجل من الماضي)) احليو يهبل البطل يذبح.
سلمان:أمشي لا كف.
ساره:ههههههه.

راحو يتعشو .. بعد ماخلصت ساره راحت غرفتها تبدل ثيابها قعدت على السرير .. وسمعت دق الباب.
ساره:ادخل.
سلمان دخل:ويه اكلت واجد.
ساره: اكيد لانك صرت ما تاكل وااجد.
سلمان:صحيح ساره ليش ماتصلتي لي عشان اجيبش.
ساره:لاني رحت مجمع الواحه مع املوه ولما رجعت قلت لابووليد يجيبني اهني.
سلمان من سمع طاري امل سكت اتغيرت ملامحه.
ساره:سلمان ويش فيك؟؟
سلمان:ويش حالها؟؟
ساره:من هي .. اوه قصدك امل امممم بخير.
سلمان وقف:قعديني من النوم الساعه تسع .. طلع.
ساره:افففف اني غبيه ليش قلت له اني راحت مع املوه ..اوه نسيت ماسالت املوا .. لا زين اني ماسالتها لان فشله يمكن ماتحبه .. اف اقوم انام احسن لي .. مسكت دبودوبها الي جابته معاها راحت تطفي النور انسدحت على سريرها اتحاول اتنام بس كل ماتغمض عينها تذكر موقف جواد معاها .. ياربي جواد ليش سوى جذي .. بعد تفكير .. اففففف جواد وقح وقليل الدب وحقير اكيد افتكرني من الاغبياء الي يتسلى بهم .... بس اني بنت عمته ياربي خلاص مابغى افكر ابغى اناااام.
بعد صراع بينها وبين افكارها قدرت اتنام.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابوحسن#


امل قاعده في غرفتها ماسكه كتابها....أففف ماناي قادره اذا اذاكر....ابغى اطمن عليه.

بعد ماملت من التفكير قررت اتروح تقعد مع زهراء.

امل:زهروه مستمله
زهراء:روحي ذاكري انتي في ثالث مفروض انش تاكلي الكتاب .. امل بصراحه الايشوف طلعاتش مايقول انش في ثالث ثانوي علمي.
امل:زهروه اني كل مافتحت الكتاب ايضيق خلقي وغير جذي اقعد بس افكر في
زهراء :في سلمان مو؟
امل بحزن:ساره تقول ان مريض .. ابغى اتطمن عليه بس كيف ماعرف.
زهراء:امممممم ساره راحت بيت جدتها تطمن عليه مو؟؟
امل :هيه راحت هي هناك الحين.
زهراء:زين روحي اتصلي لها قولي انش مو فاهمه درس لماده خليها تفهمش اياها لما تروحي بيت جدتها و بجذي بتكوني في بيت الا تحبيه ويمكن تشوفيه بصدفه بعد.
امل:بس ساره في ادبي واني في علمي.
زهراء:عادي اتفهمش النحو.
امل:انتي من وين تجيبي هالأفكار.
زهراء:اقري قصص وااجد بتعرفي كيف الحبيبه تشوف حبيبها.
امل:كم مره اقولش انه مايحبني.
زهراء:اوكي مايحبش بس روحي الحقي على عمرش اتصلي لساره.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت جد ساره#


ساره وسلمان في الصاله ايشاهدو تلفزيون .. الجده راحت بيت الجيران.

ساره:سلمان ويش حال الشغل معاك.
سلمان :زين مع اني مو متعود اني اقعد من الصبح بس مرتاح.

سمعو صوت التليفون يرن كان بجنب ساره.

سلمان:انا برد هذا اكيد واحد من صدقاني.
سلمان:الووو.
امل (ويه هذا سلمان ويش باقول): ساكته
سلمان:الوووو.
امل بتردد:السلام عليكم.
سلمان (فز قلبه لانه عرف صوتها) :وعليكم السلام
امل:موجوده ساره؟؟
سلمان:هيه لحظه ... ساره تعالي تلفون.

ساره:الووو
امل:السلام عليكم 
ساره:وعليكم السلام هلا والله هلا بقلبي ورحي وعقلي وتفكيري وكل شي في دنيتي.
طالعت سلمان الي كان شاق الحلق.
ساره:ههههه .. لا مو مشغوله ... هيه هذا الدرس حفاظته صم .. والله حياش اي وقت .. انشاء الله باي.
سلمان بتسامه تذوب:بتجي الحين.
ساره:هيه بس انشالله مفكر اني باخليك في البيت لا عمري روح اتصل لاحد من صدقانك واطلع معاه.
سلمان:افففففف
ساره:ههههههههههه


بعد ساعه


ساره وامل قاعدين في غرفة ساره.
ساره:افهمتي؟؟ 
امل:بصراحه شرحش احلى من شرح المعلمه فهمت بسرعه.
ساره:هذا لاني احب هالدرس ولاني سمعت شرحه مرتين ليش حبيبتي نسيتي اني عايده سنه لان جدتي مرضت تركت المدرسه عشانها .. انزين ماتبغي اشرح لش شي غيره.
امل :لاباقي الدروس كلهم فاهمتنهم.
ساره:اممممم عندش مسجات حليوه.
امل:اي عندي اخذي جوالي من الشنطه.

ساره اخذت الشنطه .. امل راحت اتعدل نفسها بالمرايه.

ساره(كني شايفه هلورقه من قبل .هذي ورقة سلمان كيف وصلت عند املوه).
ساره:امل صار لش مدى متغيره اقدر اعرف ليش؟؟
امل:اني مو متغيره هذا انتي تتخيلي.
ساره:يمكن لان مو بس انتي اشوفش متغيره حتى سلمان متغير.
امل ارتبكت:امممم جيبي جولي بتصل الى ابوي اتاخرت .. اخذت الشنطه انتبهت ان الورقه مو موجوده.
ساره بخبث:ادوري عن شنو؟؟
امل:ها ولا شي.
ساره طلعت الورقه:على هذي مو .. ماسكه الورقه بيدها.
امل امتلت عيونها بالدموع. ساره حضنتها و كلما حاولت تهديها اتصيح اكثر.
ساره:خلاص حبيبتي لا اتصيحي.
امل:احبه والله احبه .. صاحت
ساره:انزين هدي لا تصيحي.

بعد ثلاث دقايق.

ساره:انتي ليش اتصيحي؟؟
امل:سلمان مايطيقني.
ساره:ههههههههه هههههههههه ماني قادره باصيح من الضحك ههههههه.
امل:ماقلت شي يضحك.
ساره:انتي وسلمان تقولوا نفس الكلام.
امل:مافهمت قصدش.
ساره:سلمان يحبش ولما اتكلم معاه ايقولي انش ماتطيقيه .. انتي الحين تقولي انه مايطيقش.
امل:يعني سلمان يحبني.
ساره:واكثر من حبش له.
امل:لا اني اكثر.
ساره:انزين قولي كيف حبيتيه؟؟ ويش كان شعورش ؟؟ ابغى اعرف كل شي.


امل قالت كل شي الى ساره ساره قالت لها بكل الكلام الى دار بينها وبين سلمان.

ابوا امل اتصل لها قال ليها انه ينتظرها.
نزلوا تحت وعند الباب.
ساره:اممممم ماتبغي اوصل سلام لأاحد.
امل:ههههههههه لا ويش بيقول عني ماصدقت احد يحبني.
ساره:انتي لو بس تتخلي مره عن هالغرور.
امل:الله يسامحش اني مغروره.
ساره:بصراحه فيش غرور.
امل:مالت عليش يا 

ماكملت كلامها لأن الباب انفتح و ماحست الا بأيدين تلتف حولها لأن الباب انصدم ابها كانت بتطيح.

سلمان بحركه لا اراديه مسكها من خاصرتها عشان لا تطيح.

امل بغت اتموت من الاحراج صار وجها طماطه.
سلمان منحرج:اسف ماكنت اقصد.
امل مستحيه لحدها: ساكته
ساره:خلاص بكفي تطليع في بعض ماشبعتوا.
سلمان طالعها بنظرة استفهام
.. امل من كثر ماهي منحرجه خافت ان ساره تخورها قدام سلمان وهي واقفه .. طلعت من دون ماتقول شي.

سلمان:ساره ويش هالكلام الي قليته احرجيتها؟؟
ساره:عندي لك خبر بمليون ريال.
سلمان:يلا قولي.
ساره:مو انت احب املوا تبغى تتزوجها.
سلمان:هيه وبعدين ادري اني احبها.
ساره:هيه روح اخطبها لانها بتوافق .. على طول تركته دخلت داخل.
سلمان:ساره لحظه تعالي مافهمت .. لحقها.


سلمان مسك ساره:مافهمت فهمني.
ساره:افف ويش فيكم انت وحبيبتك اغبياء.
سلمان:انا غبي بس فهميني.
ساره:املوه اتحبك.
سلمان مبتسم:حلفي
ساره:ليش في مسخره في هاالسوالف.
سلمان اخذ ساره راح معاها غرفته ما تركها الا لما قالت له كل شي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#سيارة ابوحسن#


امل كانت فرحانه منحرجه وابوها لاحظ عليه.ا
ابو حسن:هاامل استانستي مع ساره.
امل:اي وااااااااااااااااااااجد استانست.

لما رجعوا البيت امل قالت كل شي الى زهراء قعدت طول الوقت تتكلم عن سلمان وكيف كان شكله ويش لابس وكيف انحرجت وووووووووووو لين ملت زهراء منها طردتها من الغرفه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في بيت ابو جواد#

شيماء اتذاكر في الصاله جت لها دانه
دانه:شيموه في وحده تبغاش في التلفون.

شيماء:الوووو
.......:السلام عليكم
شيماء:عليكم السلام
.......:انتي شيماء؟؟
شيماء:هيه بس من معي؟؟
.......:انتي مشغوله؟؟
شيماء:امم لا
.......:ممكن اجي الش بيتكم؟؟
شيماء:بس اني ماعرفتش.
......:لما اجي بتعرفيني. 
شيماء:خلاص تعالي بس انتي تندلي البيت.
......:هو قريب الى الكرونيش مو؟؟
شيماء:هيه.
.......:خلاص ادله يلا بااي. 
شيماء:باي.

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء التاسع:


شيماء سكرت الخط وهي بعدها مستغربه ومو عارفه من المتصله وبعد تفكير قررت تروح أتبدل ملابسها وأتجهز نفسها.

*بعد نصف ساعه*

رن جرص البيت وشيماء راحت تفتح الباب.
شيماء من وراء الباب:من؟؟؟؟؟
....:موجوده شيماء؟!
شيماء تفتح الباب:اتفضلي.

دخلت شيماء البنت وراحت تجيب العصير و الشوكولا و___أخ ولما رجعت تمت ساكته وتطالع البنت بأستغراب وأستفهام.

....:تنتظريني أرفع الغطاء(الغشوه).
شيماء:كني سمعت صوتش من قبل.
....:و يمكن تقريبآكل يوم تشوفيني. 
شيماء بنفاذ صبر:ممكن تختصري وتقولي و يش تبغي.

البنت رفعت الغطاء.
شيماء:هدى!!!!!!!!
هدى:أدري أني فاجئتش بس لازم تسمعي كلامي.
شيماء تهدي أعصابها الي أشتعلت أول ما عرفت هدى:مابيني وبينش كلام.
هدى:شيماء ماأبغاش تضلمي ساره.
شيماء:يعني شو.
هدى:باقول لش كل ألا صار وأنتي أحكمي.
هدى بعد تنفس طويل:أني كنت صديقة مرام الروح بلروح ودائمآ نطلع مع بعض وحتى أني عطيتها صوري لأني أثق فيها بس لما أتعرفت عليش حبتش ومرام أذا حبت احد لازم تملكه ولما شافت أنش بديتي تبتعدي عنها بسبب ساره قررت أنها تنهي علاقتش مع ساره(شيماء فتحت عيونها على وسعهن من كثر الدهشه)مرام هددتني أن ماساعدتها في خطتها بتنشر صوري وأني سويت كل ألي قالت لي أياه بس عشان لا تنشر صو___
شيماء تقاطعها:مستحيل مرام ماتسوي جذي.
هدى:كنت واثقه أنش مابتصدقيني و علشان جذي جبت الدليل على كلامي لأني ماأبغاش تظلمي ساره وهي يتيمه ومالها ذنب.

هدى طلعت شريط كاسيت من شنطتها وسمعته شيماء(مكالمه بين مرام و هدى).

هدى: ها صدقتي.
شيماء:وكيف أخذتي صورش؟!
هدى:بنت خالتها صديقتي ولما قلت ليها السالفه راحت ساعدتني وجابت الصور لي.
شيماء: ساكته
هدى:شيماء سامحيني ولله غصبن عني.
شيماء ببتسامه باهته:امسامحتنش بس بشرط.
هدى بفرح:شو.
شيماء:أني بواجه مرام بكره وأبغاش تكوني وياي.
هدى: ساكته
شيماء: ساكته
هدى: موافقه...وتمو يخططو لبكره.

هدى:شيماء هذي صورة من؟!
شيماء:هذا أخوي جواد..احليو مو.
هدى:ايجنن مو بس احليو.
شيماء:ههههههه وبعده مايتزوج.
هدى:ليش؟؟؟؟!
شيماء:مالقى بنت الحلال ألي تستاهله.

وبعد ثلث ساعه طلعت هدى وشيماءراحت غرفتها وهي متكدره حدها وتمت تلوم نفسها على الي كانت بتسويه لساره وفي نفس الوقت تحمد ربها أنها عرفت الحقيقه قبل فوات الأوان ولما أذن راحت وصلت وتمت بلغرفه.

*في الصاله*

جواد:دانو وين شيوم.
دانه طنشته ولا ردت
جواد بصراخ:هييييه دانو أكلمش ليش حاقره.
دانه ببرود:ممكن أعرف أنت ليش تصارخ.
جواد:لا نطقت الأميره.
دانه:ولله أنت تعرف أن أسمي دانه مو دانو.
جواد:أفففف أنتي ماوراش مذاكره.
دانه:أني مايحتاج أذاكر.
جواد:وين شيوم؟!
دانه:في بيت الجيران..في غرفتها يعني وين بتكون.

جواد راح غرفة شيماء وكانت بتنام.

جواد:شيوم..شيمو.
شيماء:نعم.
جواد:غريبه بتنامي من الحين توها الساعه ثمان..تعبانه.
شيماء:لا.
جواد بجديه:شيماء أحد قال لش شي فيش شي.
شيماء بصوت حاد:الصوره متى بتجيبها.
جواد:صورة ساره؟بكره الصباح باخذها..ليش تسألي؟!شيماء:أول ماتاخذها عطني إياها زين.
جواد:ممكن تفهميني ويش فيش؟!
شيماء:بكره بعد ماأرجع من المدرسه باقول لك كل شي..بس خليني أنام الحين.
جواد:على راحتش..تصبحي على خير.

اليوم التالي#في المدرسه*وقت الفسحه*#

أمل و ساره قاعدين جنب شجره أما حوراء كانت تتمشى مع وحده من معجباتها.

ساره:أملو سلمان يبغى يخطبش.
أمل مستحيه حدها:بس أني ما أبغى أتزوج الحين.
ساره:عجل متى حبيبتي؟!
أمل:باقي تقريبآ أربع أسابيع وتجي الأمتحانات وبعدها بنفتك من المدرسه؟واذا يبغاني
يخطبني بلأجازه بس عندي شرط أني أبغى أروح الجامعه.
ساره:سلمان يحبش وماأظن أنه بيرفض لش طلب.
أمل أستحت وطلعت في الحشيش الي جالسين عليه.

جت ليهم حوراء وهي تركض حوراء:ساره ساره شيماء بنت خالش تتضارب ويا وحده.
ساره توقف:وين هي؟!
حوراء تمسك ساره ويروحو وأمل تلحقهم.

_________________

جواد أخذ الصورة وركب سيارته.
وقف للأشاره المرور وأخذ الصوره وظل يتأملها.
فجئه جات سياره مسرعه وكان سايقها بيوقف للأشاره بس أصطدمت سيارته بسيارة جواد من ورى بس ماكانت الصدمه قويه عشان جذي جواد ماصابه شي بس من قوة دفع السياره طاحت الصوره وصارت تحت المقعد الي بجنبه

جواد أتفاهم ويا الرجال ألي صدمه وأتصل لصديقه لؤي ولؤي جى له ووصله للبيت و السياره ودوها المصلح لأن صار فيها خدوش بسيطه.

جواد من الحادث الا صار نسى الصوره في السياره وراح البيت من دونها.

_________________

ساره وحوراء وأمل وصلو لفصل ماحد يدرس فيه وكانت مجموعه من البنات متجمعين هناك وشيماء ومرام يصرخو على بعض وهدى واقفه وساكته.

شيماء:أنتين وحده ماتستحي على وجهش وأني لازم أردها أأدبش يلحماره يلحقيره.
مرام:هه ويش بتسوي يعني؟!بتشتكي عند الأداره؟!(تبتسم بسخريه)روحي أشتكي لأنش جبانه وماتعرفي تاخذي حقش بنفسش.

شيماء كانت بتضرب مرام بس ساره تقدمت ومسكتها

ساره:شيماء هدي أعصابش المشاكل ما تنحل جذي
مرام:يااااي أقول ساره روحي شوفي لش وحده ثانيه تتفلسفي عليها.
ساره:مابرد عليش لأنش ماتستحقي أن الواحد يتعب نفسه ويرد عليش.
مرام:هههههه قولي أنش خايفه وماعندش رد.
شيماء تدخل:أنتين ماتستحي على وجهش.
مرام:أحترمي نفسش عاد أهني وخلاص أن ماسكتي بتشوفي شي عمرش ماشفتيه.
شيماء:يلا سوي الا تبغيه.
مرام راحت لعند شيماء وتوها بتضرب شيماء الابتمسكها ساره 
ساره وهي عصبت عنجدا :لا تفكري انش تقدري تلمسي شعره من شعره واني مو جوده
شيماء تفاجته من رد ساره وماتوقعت انه لهدرجه من الاخلاق 
مرام خافت من نظرة ساره بس كملت كلامها:خوفتيني اصلا هذي بنسه اليش انتين مفروض ماتدافعي عنها عنها لانها شكاكه وبسرعه تصدق و...........(قاطعها كف جامدمن ساره الي وصلت حدها من التعصيب الكل تفاجى حتى حوراء وامل الي ولامره شافوا ساره جذي ومرام ماسكتت على طول قامت تضارب هي وساره ليت ماجت المرقابات فرقوهم عن بعض وطبعا ودوهم الاداره والمدير هزتتهم وبعد جت شيماء ووضحت كل شي الى المدير الي كتبت مرام تعهد على الي سوته وعطو ساره كم كلمه وتمت المشرفه تعطيهم محاضره عن الاخلاق والاداب في المدرسه ووو........الخ وتمو في الاداره ثلاثهم لين رن الجرس المدرسه واتاخرو في الاداره).
ولما طلعت ساره من الاداره راحت تاخذ عباتها وشنطتها وطبعا الفصل مافي احد لان كل البنات راحو بيتهم لانهم اخروهم في الادراه(امل وحوراء تمو ينتظرو ساره بس لما تاخرت واجد قررو انهم ايروحو البيت ويتصلو لها بعد الغذاء علشان يعرفون ويش صار)

شيماء اتصلت للبيت وقالت لامها ان الكيروز باص راح عنها لا يوديها ويجيبه من المدرسه) حتى دانه راحت فهي تبغى احد يو صلها الام قالت بتشوف احد يجي لها 
ساره كانت تلبس عباتها لما جت لها شيماء 
شيماء:ساره
ساره:هلا هاكيفك الحين؟
شيماء :اسفه على الي صار لش
ساره تلمس خذها:قصدش هجرح عادي مع الايام بيروح بس اني الامكذرني كيف باروح حفله حورو بهجرح 
صح ماقلت لش حورو تبغاش تجي انتي ودانه حفلتها عاد تعالي ابغاش تعرفي على امل وحوراء
شيما(صج ان فلبش ابيض):انشاء الله بسال امي ساره من بوديش الببت
ساره:مادري
شيماء:مادري
شيماء:اتروحي اياي.يمكن ابوي اجي ياخذني
ساره:بس
شيماء:لابس ولاغيره باروح البس عباتي وباجي
طالعوا برى المدرسه ينظرو
شيماء:ساره يللا امشي
ساره:ليش هو جلا
شيماء:اي هذي السياره ابوي
ساره(زين ان موجواد)
شيماء ركبت السياره:جواد!؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
جواد:ليش متفاجئه؟!
شيماء:جواد ساره وياي لا تقول شي وبعدين افهمك
ساره:السلام عليكم
جواد:وعليكم السلام
ساره ميزت الصوت وطلعت في جواد(ياربي ويش هلبلشه)
شيماء:جواد ليش جاي بسيارة ابوي
جواد:لان سيارتي في المصلح 
شيماء بخوف:ليش
جواد:واحد صدمني(ساره رفعت نظره لهم تتطالعهم بهتمام)
شيماء بخوف:عسى ماصار اليك شي
جواد:اتكسرت وجبسو لي ارجةلي وايدي وجتني غيبوبه والحين انا في المستشفى
شيماء :جواد عن المسخره
جواد:ماتشوفيني قدامش ما في شي
(جواد وشيماء طول الطريق وهم يسولفو وساره ساكته)
ساره وهي تناظر جواد(ليش سويت جذي مايبن عليك صايع وقليل ادب) وهي تناطره انتبهت انه يطالعها بنظره غريبه مافهمت معناتها ودرات وجها لجهه ثانيه
وبعد ماوصل ساره وراحت
جواد :يللا فهميني شسالفه؟
شيماء:اني تعبانه لما انوصل البيت باقول لك
_____________________________

#بيت ابو وليد#



ساره رجعت وصلت واتغذت (او امها حتى مافكرت تسالها ليش تاخرتي اوكيف انجرحتي في خذها)
بعد مااتصلت اليها حوراء وسكرت من عندها اتصلت امل او الكلام الي قالت الى حوراء عادته الى امل
امل:ساره اني اول مره اشوفش معصبه
ساره:عصبني كلامها كلامها صراحه لو كان بيدي اقتلها كان قتلتها 
امل:لهدرجه عاد
ساره:افف زين غيري الموضوع
امل:ويش حال القلب ((سلمان))
ساره:هههههههههمادري ماكلمته
ساره:ويش راياش اتكلميه بدالي
امل عصبت:احلفي ليش شيفتني من بنات الشوراع
ساره:خلاص لا تعصبي امزح معاش...صحيح كنت ابسالش ويش قالت فاطمة في الثوب
امل:اي صحيح ذكرتيني نسيت ماوديتها اليها
ساره: ويش اتحارسي روحي اعطيها اياه 
امل:خلاص عجل باي
ساره:باايات

______________________________________

#بيت ابو جواد#




شيماء:وهذي كل الاصار
جواد مذهول متفاجى ومارد عليها
شيماء:وين الصوره الحين؟
جواد:نسيتها في السياره لما اخذه السياره ذكريني اعطيش اياه
شيماء:جوادباسالك سوال وجاوبني بصراحه ؟
جواد:اسالي
شيماء:ويش بتقول الى ساره لما تسالك على الي سويته
جواد: ساكت
شيماء:جواد ساره بتكرهك اذا ماوضحت اليها الا صار
جواد:لا تقولي الها شي..تركها وتطلع
________________________________________


#بيت ابو قيس#





امل :زين اني باكذب على فاطمة او بقول ان الثوب الى ساره واني ابغاه اتجربه ..مو تضحكي
حوراء :انشاء امسك نفسي ولااضحك . وراحت انتادي فاطمه



فاطمه : هلا امل ويش حالش انشاء الله بخير
امل:هلا فطوم الحمدالله بخير .ابغتاش اتجربي هالثوبعليش لان بهديه ساره وابغى ااشوف شكله في البس وانتي تعرفي اني قصيره وساره اطول ةانتي بطول ساره
فاطمه:خلاص جيبي بلبسه (وارحت تلبسه )
فاطمه:هاويش رايكم؟
امل:وااااااااااو مره روعه ايهبل عليش 
حوراء:طالعها مره قمر
فاطمة:عن جد الثوب ايهبل 
امل:لاتجامليني 
فاطمة:والله العظيم ماجامل اصلا الثوب يدل على دوقش الررفيع
امل وحوراء:هههههههههههههههههه
امل:دوقي لو دوق راشد
فاطمه :ويش دخل راشد في الموضوع
امل:هذا الثوب اليش هذيه من عند راشد ويبغاش تلبيسه في حفلة حورو
فاطمة صحيح ياعمري راشد وحشني ةاجدااا متى بيجي
امل:مادري.وقف يسولفو
________________________________________



ومرت الايام



#مكالمه بين ساره وشيماء#


ساره :شيماء اني بارمر عليكم وانروح مع بعض وياعمي 
شيماء :بس جواد مو راضي 
ساره :انتين ماتدلي بيت حوراء كيف بتروحي 
شيماء:انتين تعالي ويانا
ساره: ساكته
شيماء اكيد ماتبغى اتشوف جواد ياربي ويش الحال الحين)
ساره:اوكي تعالوا الي لما اتخلصو
شيماء بفرح:انشاء الله



*بعد نصف ساعه *

في سياره جواد 
جواد:وين اليت؟
ساره:روح اخر هذا الطريق ولف على اليمين.........وروح شارع الصدق عند الكورينش ...اي لف اليسار...هذا البيت خلاص وقف اهني 
ونزلو من السياره وساره مي عارفه تمشي لانها متغطيه (خخخخخخخخخخخخ)
دخلوا البيت وكان كلها انوار وشكل بيت حوراء كان حلوا كثير وطبعا كان موجود البنات وااجد(معجباتهاخخخخخ)
حوراء بعده ماتجي من الكوفير من جذي الا ضيافهم هم الاهل حواراء (خلاتها وعماتها وبنات خلاتها الخ)
وهم قاعدين رن جوال دانه وانتبهت له لانه كان بيدها 
دانه:الو_الو
جواد:دانه تسمعيني 
دانه:جواد مااسمعك مافي ارسال لحظه شوي وبتصل بك وسكرت الخط
دانه:سارع مافي ارسال؟!
ساره:اطعلي الحديقه 
دانه اخذت جوالها وطلعت (دانه لابسه ثوب قصير فيه شك واجد وحلو كثيركثير مكياجها جاي على الوان الثوب على شكل هندي و حطه خزامه ولابسه اكسورات نفس الوان نفس الوان الثوب وطالعه قمر9
_________________________________________________
في المجلس الرجال قيس قاعد مع رائد الي يهز رجله من كثر الانتظار وكل شوي بعدل نفسه
رائد:قيس طالع شعري عدل
قيس:اي عدل
رائد:ريحة عطري منتشره
قيس:اي
رائد:ثوبي عدل
قيس:اوهو لافشلتني مو انت اول واحد ولو اخر واحد يتزوج لا تخاف كل شي عدل 
(فجئه رن جوال قيس وكانت المتصله فاطمة)
قيس:هلا
فاطمة:اهلين متى بتجى خلصنا
قيس:ماسمعك لحظه..وطلع برى الحديقه

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء العاشر:



دانه:ألوو.
جواد:هلا ها تسمعيني.
دانه:أي أسمعك ويش تبغى؟
جواد:كنت أبسألش متى تبغوني أجي أخذكم.
دانه:صحيح سخيف الحين خليتني أتعب نفسي وأطلع برى في الحديقه حتى مكياجي بيخترب وتقولي متى أجي أخذكم..مالت عليك.
جواد:أنزين خلصيني متى أجي؟!
دانه:أف ماأدري يمكن الساعه12.
جواد:شووو ويش رايش تنامو أياهم.
دانه:خلاص لما انخلص بنتصل لك.
جواد:باي
دانه:باي.

دانه:أففف حر أكيد مكياجي أخترب..أوه في مرايه هني(دانه كانت تمشي لما كلمت جواد فوصلت عند الحمام الي برى في مغسل وفوقه مرايه فقررت أنها تعدل نفسها).

*ومن جهه قريبه للمغسل*

قيس:خلاص فاطمه ألحين باجي.
فاطمه:مو تتأخر.
قيس:أنتو الي لا تنقعوني من الحر برى.
فاطمه:زين مع السلامه.
قيس:الله يسلمش.

(سيارة قيس قريبه للمغسل فلازم يعبر على المغسل عشان يروح لسيارته)

دانه كانت أتعدل نفسها أنتبهت
أن تركيتها(القراط)مقلوبه ففسختها عشان بترد تلبسها عدل بس لما سمعت صوت أحد جاي اجمدت مكانها وماعرفت شتسوي بس لما أتضح لها شكل قيس على طول ركضت لداخل وماتركت فرصه لقيس يميز شكلها.

قيس أنحرج لأنه ماأتوقع أن في أحد عند المغسل و تم واقف ليما أستوعب ألا صار وأتذكر أنه لازم مايتأخر لكن وهو يمشي أنتبه على تركيه مرميه على الأرض أخذها ومن ألوانها أستنتج أنها لدانه لأنها جايه على ألوان ثوبها.

دانه دخلت وهي تتنفس بسرعه من الركض. 
شيماء:دانو ويش فيش جذي؟!
دانه:ها مافي شي.
ساره:عاد جايه تركضي وتقولي مافي شي.
دانه برتباك:لا..قصدي..أي شفت صرصور فخفت وجيت.
ساره:أمم علينا.
دانه:عن السخافه يعني ويش باشوف.
شيماء:ساره..أمل جت.
ساره:وين هي.
شيماء:هذي جايه لش(علاقة شيماء بساره رجعت زي ماكانت وأحسن لدرجة أنها أتعرفت على أمل وحوراء وصارو صديقات لأن شيماء حبوبه وبسرعه تتأقلم...ساره ماسألت شيماء عن سبب تركها لمرام لأنها ماحبت تضايقها و شيماء خافت تقول لساره و تكرها).

_________________

#سيارة قيس#

قيس راح أخذ فاطمه وحوراء
حوراء:فاطمه متأكده تسريحة شعري احليوه.
فاطمه:واتهبل بعد.
حوراء:ومكياجي يناسبني لو لأ.
فاطمه:أنتي أي مكياج يناسبش.
حوراء:و ثوبي ماحسيته فظفاظ.
قيس يتدخل:أوهو أنا أفتك من هذرة رائد اهناك وأنتي تهذري أهني.
فاطمه:هههههههه هو نفس حالتها؟!
قيس:طفشني مره يقولي شوف شعري ومره شكلي ومره ثوبي ومره عطري ومادري شو ولله مللني.
حوراء:أي أحسن عشان يتكشخ أذا ماتكشخ لي عجل لمن بيتكشخ.
قيس:من زينش الا يتكشخ لش.
حوراء:مالت عليك وهذا أني الا كنت بادور لك عروس الليله.
قيس:ههههههههه ش رائد بيتركش تطالعي في الناس..هو كل اشوي يرن عليي عشان أسرع حتى توصلي بسرعه.

حوراء أستحت و سكتت ولاقالت ولاحرف وفاطمه وقيس طول الطريق تتكلمو


(لما وصلو دخلو حوراء والكل أنبهر من جمالها وراحو يباركو لها وهي مستحيه حدها لأن الكل يطالعها...بدء الرقص وألا رقصو هم(شيماء ودانه وأمل وساره)(وريهام بنت خالة رائد وبعض زملاء حوراء).

حوراء تساسر فاطمه:فطمو شوفي ريهام ودانه و(رويدا ودعاء زملائها)احليوين مو.
فاطمه:أي والمعنى.
حوراء:أبغى وحده منهم لقيس.
فاطمه:أول مره أشوف وحده.في حفلتها تقعد تتنقى لأخوها عروس.
حوراء طنشت كلامها:دعاء ماإعتقد تناسبه لأنها طويله وهو مايبغى طويله و رويدا ضعيفه واااجد يعني بختار له يادانه أو ريهام.
فاطمه:هههههه صحيح أنش مضحكه.
حوراء:أفف ألحين من أختار دانه وله ريهام.
فاطمه: هم كم عمرهم.
حوراء:ريهام يمكن20ودانه في 17.
فاطمه: أني أشوف أن دانه أحلى بس صغيره وماأظن أنها بتوافق تتزوج ألحين.
حوراء:خلاص باقول له عن ريهام.

(رن جوال فاطمه وتركت حوراء وراحت المطبخ عشان تسمع عدل)

فاطمه:هلا..ها ويش تبغى.
قيس:تعالي لي في المجلس الصغير(مجلس أحتياطي).
فاطمه:الحين باجي..باي.


فاطمه وهي تدخل المجلس:قيس...قيس.
(فجئه قيس ربط شال على عيونها)
فاطمه:قيسوه بلا هلحركات.مكياجي بيخترب.
قيس:لا تخافي على مكياجش عندي لش مفاجأه.
فاطمه:ههههه زين ابسرعه عن لاأتأخر على حورو.
(سمعت صوت الباب يتسكر)
فاطمه:قيس بلا سخافه.
(ما رد عليها وسمعت حركه جنبها)
فاطمه:قيس ترى باشيل الشيله عن عيوني.
(سمعت<<أصه>>يقصد سكتي وفجئه باعد شعرها الطويل عن عنقها وشال السلسال والتراكي الي عليها ولبسها سلسال وتراكي غير عن ألي قبل وأحلى وقف مقابلها وأخذ يدها ولبسها خاتم مسكها وقفها عند المرايه وفك رباط الشيله)

فاطمه بكل دهشه:الله مره روعه ايجنن لا ايهبل.
....:وحشتيني عمري.
فاطمه لفت صوبه وبكل فرح ودهشه:راشد!!!!!

(راشد أحتضنها وهي بعدها متعجبه أنه رجع من السفر من دون مايقول لها بس مستحيه منه واااجد...راشد جلس على الكنبه وجلسها بجنبه).
فاطمه:متى رجعت!؟وليش ماقلت لي!؟
راشد:لأني كنت أبغى أفاجئش(يناظرها بنضره تقتل)حبي طالعه قمر.

فاطمه أتلونت بكل الألوان من الخجل والمستحى.

راشد:فطوم لما شفت الثوب كان حلو بس عليش طالع أحلى وأحلى.
فاطمه بصوت هادء حده:شكرآ على الثوب و ال
راشد (حط يده على فمها):أنتي حبيبتي وخطيبتي وزوجتي مستقبلآ ماتبغيني أدللش وأبين لش حبي..حبي ماأشتقتي لي؟
فاطمه تضربه بلخفيف:خلاص راشد لا تخجلني أكثر من جذي.
راشد:ههههه أموووووت فيش.
فاطمه وقفت: أتأخرت على حوراء(وراحت وهي قريب تطير من الفرحه لأنها شافته).

على الساعه10ونصف دخلو رائد على حوراء .

أم رائد وأم قيس:كللوووووووووووووش.

رائد سلم على حوراء وباس جبينها وهو منبهر بجمالها جلس بجنبها ولبسها الشبكه والبنات كلهن يطالعو في الثنائي الحلو.

(بعد ماخلصو كل شي تركوهم لوحدهم)

دانه:شيماء أتصلي لجواد .
شيماء:أني نسيت جوالي في البيت أتصلي له أنتي.
دانه:خلصت بطارية جوالي.
ساره:حافظين رقمه؟!
شيماء:طبعآ.
ساره:أخذي جوالي.


جواد:ألوو
شيماء:هلا 
جواد:أهلين
شيماء:يللا تعال ألحين
جواد:تكلميني من جوال من؟!
شيماء:جوال ساره.
جواد:أها..ألحين باجي..باي.


ساره:أمل بترجعي ويا من؟
أمل:خالي راشد أهني وهو ألا بيرجعني البيت.
ساره:زين...صحيح حورو صدقت في رائد احليو مو.
أمل:سلماني أحلى.
ساره: مالت عليش وعليه من زينه عاد.
أمل بدلع:ماطلبت رأيش.
تجي لهم شيماء:ساره أجهزي الحين بجي جواد.
ساره:أوكي بس وين دانه؟!
شيماء:أتعرفت على وحده من البنات وقاعده تكتب لها أيميلها.
أمل:ساره جوالش يرن.
ساره:رقم غريب..شيماء هذا رقم جواد؟!
شيماء:أي...ردي عليه.
ساره:لا مايحتاج يللا نطلع..باي أمل

_________________

#سيارة أبو جواد#

شيماء:جواد تقدر أتمر على باسكن روبنز نفسي في أيس كريم.
دانه:أي أني بعد أبغى.

وقف جواد عند باسكن وقبل مايطلع من السياره

جواد:تبغوه على ويش؟!
دانه:توتي.
شيماء:مشكل.
جواد:ساره على ويش تبغيه؟!
ساره من دون ماتلف صوبه:ماأبغى مو مشتهيه.
دانه:لاتستحي عادي مهو أيس كريم.
ساره:أني ماأبغى(قالتها بصوت حاد)
(دانه وشيماء أستغربو أسلوب ساره لكن جواد كان حاس أنها بتعامله بهلأسلوب وراح من دون مايقول شي)

لمارجع جواد كان جو السياره هدوء وماحد يتكلم وطول الطريق ساكتين...وصلو بيت ساره..نزلت من السياره بس وقفت لأن
جواد(يفتح نافذة سياره):ساره
ساره:نعم
جواد:تعالي لحظه.
ساره(أفف ويش يبغى)

وراحت وقفت عند نافذته

ساره وهي واقفه بدلع من غير قصد:نعم.
جواد كان نفسه يضحك بس مابغى يحرجها:أمممم أشتريت لش أسكريم وماأعتقد أنش بترديني.
ساره بنفعال: أني قلت لك ماأبغى.
جواد بجديه:أذا ماأخذتيه بدخل البيت باروح لعمتي بافشلش قدامها وباقول أنش
ساره تقاطعه:لا لا لا لا ماني ناقصه هذره قبل ماأنام.
جواد يبتسم:عجل أخذيه.
ساره من غير نفس:شكرآ(وأخذته وراحت).

_________________

#بيت أبو قيس#

رائد وحوراء كانو منسجمين في الكلام وحوراء مرتاحه لرائد وفرحانه على أختيارها لأن رائد كان صريح و ياها لأبعد الحدود.

رائد:حوراء أنا أحب أكون صريح وياش من البدايه ..باقول لش شي أبغاش تفهميني زين.
(حوراء هزت راسها تعني قول)
رائد:لما كنت صغير كانو الأهل مسميني لبنت عمي<<جنان>>بس أنا ماكنت أحمل لها أي نوع من الحب غير الأخوه لأني تربيت معها وأحسها زي أختي بس لما خطبتش الكل اتفاجئ وخصوصآ هي لدرجة أنها ماجت الليله تبارك لش.
حوراء:يعني هي اتحبك
رائد:يمكن ماأدري.
حوراء:ليش ماتزوجتها دامها أتحبك(حست بألم وهي تقول هلجمله بس ماعرفت ليش)
رائد تفاجئ بس أبتسم:قلت لش أني أحسها زي أختي وغير هذا السبب أني من شفتش حبيتش وماقدرت أنساش كيف تبغيني أخذ وحده غيرش.

(حوراء أرتاحت من كلامه وزاد أعجابها به أكثر وأكثر..وكملو سوالفهم ليما أستأذن رائد وطلع..حوراء بدل ماتنام ظلت طول اليل تتكلم عن رائد لفاطمه)

*اليوم التالي في الصباح*

حوراء:قيس تعال أبغاك.
قيس:أوكي سبقيني على غرفتي ألحين جاي.

*غرفة قيس*

قيش:نعم ويش تبغي؟
حوراء:شفت لك وحده أمس احليوه وشعرها طويل وأسود وهي بيضه و
قيس:لحظه لحظه ويش لون ثوبها؟!
حوراء بأستغراب:بنفسجي على وردي.
قيس:ما أبغاها.
حوراء:ليش؟!

(قيس فتح درج كمدينته وطلع تركيه دانه)

قيس:أنا أبغى صاحبة هلتركيه.
حوراء:من وين جبتها.
قيس:تعرفي صاحبتها.
حوراء:أكيد لأنها الوحيده ألي لبست أكسسوارات هنديه وكان شكلها يجذب و يلفت الأنتباه بس كيف وصلت لك تركيتها
قيس:كنت رايح لسيارتي حق أخذكم وشفتها عند المغسل يمكن كانت تعدل التركيه ولما شافتني طاحت من عندها التركيه وراحت بسرعه.
حوراء:الله يعني زي أني ورائد.
قيس:من قالش أني حبيتها.
حوراء:عجل ويش معنى كلامك؟!
قيس:اصلا انا ماشفت وجهها لانها كانت سريعه بس ابغاها لانها دخلت مزاجي
حوراء:لا والله
قيس: اي والله..يللا قولي لي اسمها علشان اقول لاامي اتروح تخطبها لي
حوراء:بس دانه ماتصلح لك
قيس:لانه والله..اكيد تبغيي تلعبي بعصابي زي ما لعبت اعصاب رائد يوم قال يبغاش
حوراء:ليش انت ويش قلتله
قيس:مومهم.....قولي ليش ماتصلح لي
حوراء:دانه صغيره والفرق بينك وبينها يمكن باسنين
قيس:عادي...انتين بعد الفرق بينش وبين رائد يمكن ست سنين
حوراء:لادانه رقبقه وانت عصبي يعني ماتصلح للك
قيس:اذا مابخطبتيها لي مابغى اتزوج
حوارء:هذا وانت ملتحبها تقول جذي لو تحبها ويش بتسوي
فاطمه تقاطعه:حوراء....حوراءهذا ايميل من
حوراء:جيبي باشوف..هذا ايميل دانه وين شفتيه؟!
فاطمة:على الطاوله تحت...كيف علافتي انه ايميل دانه؟!
حوراء:لان هي الوحيده من الا كانو اهني اتحب المثل زايدخان الهندي وامسميه ايميلها زايد ع اعلشانه
فاطمة:هاهاهاهاهاهاها تكته
قيس:ممكن تكلموا هذرتكم برى غرفتي
فاطمة:اصلا اني بطلع لاني مااتشرف اقعد في غرفتك (وطلعت)
قيس يلف صوب حوراء:نعم ويش تبغي
حوراء:الله يعني الابتاخذك (وطلعت)
قيس على طول راح لكبيوتر وظاف دانه على ايميله
________________________

#مكالمه بين ساره وسلمان#


ساره:يوووه نسيت ماقوللك .....امل ماتبغاك تخطبها الحبن اتقول اذا كنت تبغاها اخطبها في الاجازه وغير جذي عندها شرط
سلمان:وشوء؟!
ساره:تبغء اتروح الجامعه؟!
سلمان:والله اتروح الحامعه مااتروح الجامع مايهمني اهم شي اصبح بوجها كل يوم وانها تكون معي على طول


_____________________________


ابو جواد اخذ اولادو وزوجته وراحو بيت الجد(ابو ام جواد)لانهم متعودن كل جمعه يتغذو عندهم ويجتمعو
*في الصاله*
كانو كلهم مجتمعين(دانه وشيماء وصفا)(صفا اخت هادي ومتزوجه وعمرها21)وديما(بنت خالهم وعمرها16)وكوثر(اخت ديما وعمرها 14سنه).....وجت لهم بنت خالتهم
الخاله(حامل في الثامن):بنات وحده اتروح تحمل صفريه غذاء الرجال
كوثر:اني صقيره ومااقدر احملها ثقيله علي
ديما:واني رجلي مكسوره لو نسيتي(طاحت من الدرجه وانكسرت رجلها)
صفا:اني اخاف على الجنين
دانه:ظهري يعورني وماقدر احمله(كلهم حولو انظرهم الى شيماء اكيد ماقدرت ترفض وراحت المطبخ)
شيماء(مالت عليكم .ويه ثقيل كيف بحمله.اف على الاقل وحده تجي تحمله وياي)
(شيماء كانت لابسه عباتها الكتافي بس مو مغطيه وجها لانها تلبس نقاب ونقابها في الصاله فما لبسته
فجه وهي تمشي بابطيئ لانه ثقيل دخل هادي المطبخ عشان ياخذه واتفاجئ بشيماء الي صارت قريبه منه كثيييير
شيماء كانت بتغطئ وجها بلفتها بس ماتقدر لانها ماسكه الصفريه
هادي كان متحبل عليها وكان بوده انه مايبعد عينه عنها
هادي:اكيد ثقيله عليش ...جيبي بحمله عنش (شيماء كانت مو عارفه ويش ترد ويش اتسوي وهادي حمله عنها)
هادي بهدو ورقه:قبل لاتروحي الصالهغطي وحهش لان اخوي اسعد هناكوماابغى يشوف فارسة احلامي
شيماءوجها اتلون بجميع الالون (هادي ماحب يحرحها اكثر وتركها وطلع)
بعدين اتغدو وقعدويسولفواشوي وبالمغرب رجعو البيت ...دانه مادخلت على النت لان الليله السبت ولازم تنام من وقت


_________________________________

اليوم الثاني الساعه 11الصبح#بيت ابو وليد

ام زليد سمعت صوت جرس الاب وراحت تفتحه الاهو جواد
جواد:السلام عليكم
ام وليد:هلا جواد وعليكم السلام
جواد:ويش حالش عمو
ام وليد:الحمد الله بخير انت ويش حالك ويش حال امك واخوتك وابوك
جواد:الحمد الله كلهم بخير ....انا كنت مار اهني اخذ سيارتي من المصلح قلت اسلم واطلع
ام وليد:لاوالله ماتطلع اتفضل اصلااني قاعده بروحي ابوليد في العمل وساره ووليد في المدرسه
جواد:انزين بس شوي بطلع
ودخلو دخل وتمو يسولف 
ام وليد:ماشفت للك شغل
جواد:اي قدمت اوراقي وطبعا قبلوني وبادوام من اسبوع الجاي
الاشوي رن التلفون وراحت رفتعه ام وليدوقعت دقيقتين بعدها سكرته ورجعت لجواد وهي متضايقه
جواد:عمو ويش فيش؟!
ام وليد:مافي شي بس سواق ساره يقول انه مايقدر ايروح ياخذها ومادري كيف بتجي
جواد:مو مشكله اما اوصلها
ام وليد:اي احسن من اذا توصلها وحده من صديقاتها
جواد:خلاص عجل الحين باروح اليها ...(وطلع من البيت)

----------


## قطعة سكر

_الجزء الحادي عشر:


أم وليد: سواق ساره يقول أنه مايقدر.
جواد:مو مشكله أنا أوصلها.
أم وليد:أي أحسن من أن توصلها وحده من صديقاتها.

(جواد طلع من البيت وراح للمدرسه) 

*في المدرسه*

شيماء:ساره تعالي ويانا أنوصلش بيتكم.
ساره:لامايحتاج..أتصلت لعمي وبجي ياخذني.
شيماء:على راحتش يللا باي(وراحت).

ساره لبست عباتها وأخذت شنطتها وطلعت تنتظر سلمان ولقت أمل تنتظر(أبو عبدلله..ألي ياخذها ويجيبها من المدرسه)
ساره:من متى وأنتي تنتظري <<أبو عبدلله>>؟
أمل:من أول ماطلعت..ويش فيه أتأخر..أوووف.
ساره:عليناااا..أتحداش أذا ماكنتي تدعي ربش أنه يتأخر عشان تشوفي سلمان لما يجي.
أمل بكبرياء:ماباموت أذا ماشفته يعني عادي.
ساره:خلاص دام أنه عادي بقول لسلمان يشوف وحده غي...
تقاطعها أمل:الللللللللله شوفي ذاك ألي واقف عند السياره الرصاصيه..أحلييييييو.
ساره:أي سياره؟!
أمل تأشر:السياره ألي عند الشجره وفيها أستكرتات سودان.
ساره:قصدش سيارة البيجو.
أمل: ويش عرفني بأنواع السيارات..أنزين شوفيه ولله يجنن عمري ماشفت واجد بجماله(تطالعها ساره من ورى الغطاء لأنهم في المدرسه يتغطو).
أمل لاحظت نظرات ساره:قصدي غير سلماني.
ساره طالعت الشاب الي تقصده أمل وسندت راسها بلجدار:هذا احليو شكلآ لكن مضمونآ مافيه ذرة حلاه.
أمل:أنتين أول مره تشوفيه ليش تقولي عنه جذي.
ساره:ومن قالش أني أول مره أشوفه(طالعتها أمل من ورى الغطى بأستغراب).
ساره:لا يروح فكرش لبعيد هذا جواد ولد خالي أخو شيماء ودانه.
أمل:حلفي!!!!!!!
ساره:لهدرجه احليو.
أمل:أمممم نسيتي أنش أنتي قلتي من قبل أنه أحلى واحد شفتيه.
ساره:قلتها قبل والحين أشوفه واحد عادي.
أمل:زين هو ليش جاي أهني.
ساره(أكيد عشان يغازل أو جاي عشان وحده من الخايسين):يمكن عشان دانه وشيماء...بس هم راحو يمكن مايدري.
أمل:روحي قولي له..حرام واقف في الشمس وهم راحو.
ساره:مو حرام.خله يولي.ماني فاظيه له.
أمل:أوفففف.
ساره:ويش فيش تتأففي.
أمل:شوفي أبو عبدلله جى وسلمان بعده مايجي يعني مابشوفه.
ساره:ههههههه مابتموتي أذا ماشفتيه.
أمل:مالت عليش...يللا باي.


جواد كان واقف مو عارف ساره لأنه مايعرفها بلغطى وتم واقف على أمل أنها تشوفه وتجي له.

بعد خمس دقائق..ساره..مو معقول جاي يغازل لأنه ماتحرك من مكانه..يمكن ينتظر وحده من خايساته..لا لا لا مابقى غيري و هلثلاث بنات لوكان ينتظر وحده منهم كانت راحت له..شكله جاي لدانه وشيماء ومايدري أنهم راحو..خلاص باروح أقوله.


جواد من الملل أخذ يلعب بجواله وهو بعده واقف عند سيارته.

ساره بتردد:السلام عليكم.
جواد رفع راسه:وعليكم السلام(كان لابس نظاره شمسيه فرفعها)ساره!!؟؟
ساره:أي ساره..أنت أكيد جاي عشان شيماء ودانه بس هم راحو من ربع ساعه.
جواد:وتوش جايه اتقولي ليش ماقلتيلي من أول ماشفتيني.
ساره:أفتكرتك جاي تغازل لو تاخذ وحده من ألي تعرفهم.

جواد سكت وساره كانت تنتظر رده.

جواد بهدوء:ألي أعرفها وجاي أخذها هي أنتي.
ساره:شوووووووو.
جواد:أمك قالت لي أن السواق مابيجي لك فأنا جيت لش.(حط نظارته على عيونه وفتح باب السياره)يللا أركبي.
ساره(هذا امصدق نفسه):أني مستحيل أركب وياك.
جواد ببرود:ليش؟!
ساره(ياربي كيف يقدر يصير جذي بارد ولا يسوي نفسه مايدري ليش مابركب وياه)

ساره كانت بترد عليه بس شافت سيارة سلمان توه جاي.

جواد:ماجاوبتيني.
ساره:لأني ماأثق فيك و ماأئمن على نفسي وياك بروحنا..(تأشر على سيارة سلمان)شوف هذاك جاي ياخذني وأني باروح وياه(خلته وراحت ركبت سيارة سلمان).

جواد بعد ماأستوعب أنها ركبت مع واحد مايعرفه غلا الدم في عروقه وعصب حده ركب سيارته عشان يلحق سيارة سلمان.

(ساره كانت قاصده أنها ماتقول له أن سلمان عمها وهو مايعرف أنه عمها )

ساره: سلمان أمشي بسرعه
سلمان:ليش
ساره:أنت أسرع وأني بافهمك بعدين..يلا أسرع.

ساره كانت متوتره وكل اشوي تطلع في مراية السياره .

سلمان لاحظ توترها وأنتبه لسيارة جواد.

سلمان:هذا ليش يلحقني(يطالع ساره)فهميني شسالفه.
ساره:ولاشي..الي يلحقنا هو جواد ولد خالي أمي قالت له يوصلني البيت لأنها ماتدري أنك بتوصلني وجى ياخذني بس أني ركبت وياك من دون ماأقول له أنك عمي.
سلمان بعصبيه:ياغبيه ألحين ويش بيقول عنك ها..أكيد بيقول مو مربيه لو صايعه..بنازلش في بيتنا وهو أكيد بيلحقنا أنتي دخلي أنا بتفاهم وياه.
ساره (ياربي صحيح أني غبيه شان مو يسويلي مشكله..أففف صج أني متسرعه..أصلآ أني ليش رحت له أوفف)


جواد يسوق سيارته ومفول حده..هلصايعه الضايعه تترك ولد خالها وتركب ويا الغريب..أن ماعلمتها الأدب ماأكون أنا جواد..وين رايحين هذا مو طريق البيت(شافهها وهي تنزل من السياره عشان تدخل البيت)هلحقيره وبتنزل وياه بعد ..أنا بأدبها هلحماره.

وقف سيارته راح لعند سلمان ألي كان واقف عند سيارته ينتضره يجي له. 

جواد ركض لسلمان ومن دون تفاهم مسكه من كلر قميصه:
يالنذل أنت ما
يقاطعه سلمان:جواد هدي أعصابك وخلنا نتفاهم.
جواد أتباعد عنه:أنت تعرفني.
سلمان يعدل ملابسه:لا أنا ماأعرفك لكن ساره قالت لي أنك ولد خالها(يمد يده عن أنه بيسلم عليه)أسمي سلمان العراج عم ساره وهذا البيت اصير بيت جدها.
جواد: ساكت
سلمان:أسف ساره ماوضحت لك الموضوع.
جواد:لا أنا الي لازم أعتذر أسمح لي.
سلمان:أفااا أنا لو كنت محلك بسوي جذي وأعظم...أتفضل أتغذى وياي.
جواد مفتشل:لاعندي شغله لازم أروح..أنشالله مره ثانيه..فمان الله.

ساره كانت تراقب كل ألا صار من نافذة الصاله الفوقيه ولماشافت أن سلمان حل السالفه من دون مشاكل راحت غرفتها وبدلت ملابسها وصلت لما نزلت تحت عطاها سلمان كم تهزيئه ماسكت الا لما تدخلت أمه(الجده)و هدته بعدها اتغدو وجلست ساره عندهم لين المغرب وراحت البيت.

_________________

جواد رجع البيت و على طول راح غرفته وبعد نصف ساعه أتغذى ورجع غرفته.

شيماء بعد الغذى راحت تشاهد في الصاله ألي تحت وحاطه لها قناة ميلودي تنتظر أغاني<<أيوان>>.

أم جواد وأبو جواد راحو لبيت الجد لأنه مريض.

دانه بعد ماخلصت حل واجباتها(بس أتحل ماتحضر الدروس خخخ)راحت فتحت الماسنجر ولقت أحد ضايفنها<<قيس>>وافتكرته البنت ألي عطتها الأيميل وسوت له أدد وتمت تهذر مع صديقاتها وتسمع الأغاني الي في الكمبيوتر لين شافت <<قيس>>صار أون لاين ودخل عليها.

قيس(شغل_أكل_سهر_نوم_هذي حياتي):هلا.
دانه(ويش هلأسم)
دانه(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أهلين.
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أنتي نجلاء مو؟؟؟؟؟؟
(شغل_أكل_سهر_نوم_هذي حياتي):لا مو نجلاء أنا واحد حاب أتعرف عليك{يبغى يعرف كان هي تكلم شباب ولا لأ}
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):شوووووووووووو!!!!!!!
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):من وين جبت أيميلي!؟
(شغل_أكل_سهر_نوم_هذي حياتي):مو مهم تعرفي أهم شي أني أبي أتعرف عليك وأنشالله تتطور علاقتنا لتلفون و نتلاقى عدة مرات وأن صار نصيب نتزوج.
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أتخسي ألا أنت يالحقير يالنذل يالسبال وقح وحيوان بعد.

ومن كثر ماعصبها على طول سوت له بلوك دلييت وسكرت الماسنجر وأغلقت وطلعت من غرفتها{<تعجبني هلبنت خخخ>} سمعت صوت موسيقى...مو معقول..لازم أقول لشيمو.

راحت لشيماء في الصاله 
دانه خايفه:شيماء طفي التلفزيون.
شيماءحاطه رجل على رجل:نعم ويش تبغي!؟
دانه تطفي التلفزيون:ماتسمعي اللحن.
شيماء أستوعبت اللحن الي تسمعه:مو معقول جواد يعزف على البيانو!!!!!
دانه بخوف:تعالي وياي انشوف شنو فيه.

راحو غرفته ودخلو وهو ماأنتبه لهم لأنه كان مندمج.

شيماء و دانه من شافوه قامو يصيحو لين أنتبه جواد لهم.

جواد:ويش فيكم!؟
شيماء تقربت له:جواد ويش ألا ذكرك بلبيانو؟!صار لك سنه ماتعزف عليه.
جواد:ليش شنو فيها لو عزفت عليه الحين.
شيماء:كلنا ندري أن البيانو يذكرك<<بسالي>>أنت بعدك ماتنساها.
جواد بأنفعال:أنا ماحبيتها عشان أنساها و البيانو مايذكرني بأحد زين.(وطلع من الغرفه)
شيماء:جوااد ...جواااااد.
دانه:أنتي هبله ليش جبتي له طاري<< سالي>>
شيماء:من ماتت <<سالي>> وهو مايعزف على البيانو بشو تفسري أنه يعزف عليه الحين؟!
دانه:أحسن لأن هذا معناته أنه نساها و يمكن حب وحده غيرها.
شيماء:هو ماحبها عشان يحب غيرها.
دانه:أووف دامه مايحبها ليش مو قادر ينساها..ها!

شيماء طنشتها وراحت تتصل لجواد تتطمن عليه.

(جواد من وعمره 18سنه يحب يعزف بيانو ولما راح أمريكا درس الموسيقى وصار يعزف على البيانو بس من ماتت سالي صار مايعزف<<مو الحين بتعرفو عن سالفة سالي في الأجزاء الباقيه بتعرفوها>>).

_________________

قيس بعد رد دانه عليه عجبته أكثر بس حز في خاطره أنها سبته و قعد يفكر كيف بيقدر يكلمها و بعد تفكير لمعت فكره في راسه و على طول سوله أيميل جديد وظاف دانه عليه وتم يستناها لين مل وراح قعد مع خواته...بعد الصلاه رجع ولقى دانه ضافته وفرح اكثير.


قيس(ماأبي الحب الا منك):هلا دانه.
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):إهلين من وياي؟
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):مابقول لك.
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):عن المصاخه و قولي من أنتي؟
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):أنتي شفتيني في حفلة حوراء أول أمس.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):نجلاء؟!
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):لا مو نجلاء
دانه{أوفف}(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):ويش أسمك ومن وين جبتي أيميلي.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):سر و أسمي ما بقوله.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أخاف تكوني واحد وأني ماأدري.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):ولو كنت واحد كيف بعرف أسمك؟!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):ماأدري بس ثبتي لي أنك كنتي في الحفله وشفتيني.
(ماأبي الحب ألا منك):أممم كنتي لابسه ثوب لونه فوشي مع أزرق وفيه بعض الخطوط البيج و أكسسواراتك كانت مره حلوه بس كنتي لابسه بس تركيه وحده.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):ههههههه شكلك كنتي تراقبيني لأن ماحد أنتبه أن تركيتي ضاعت في الحفله.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):تأكدتي أني بنت.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أي بس ليش ماتقولي أسمك؟!
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):لين اتعرفت عليك عدل باقول لك.
(أحب أعيش حياتي وأعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):على راحتك بس بشو بناديك؟!
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):سميني <<دلع>>.

وتمو يسولفو لين جى وقت العشاء و راحت دانه تتعشى.

_________________

#مكالمه بين رائد وحوراء#

رائد:حوراء حبيبتي أنا أستأذنت من أبوكي أني أخذك يوم الخميس من الصبح نتمشى مع بعض و بنروح بيت أهلي حق تتعرفوا على بعض عن قرب.
حوراء: ساكته
رائد:أممم السكوت علامة الرضا
حوراء:رائد لا تفهمني خطأ بس ماأقدر أر
يقاطعها رائد:لا بس و لا غيره أنا خطيبش يعني لا تستحي مني.
حوراء بأستسلام:خلاص على راحتك.
رائد:أحببببببببك.
حوراء أستحت حدها :رائد تناديني بتصل فيك بعدين.
رائد:هههههه أدري أنك مستحيه..خلاص مع السلامه.
حوراء:الله يسلمك.

_________________

*بعد ثلاثة ايام*في المدرسه.

ساره:حوراء أنتي بتروحي مع رائد يوم الخميس مو؟!
حوراء:لا تزهقيني ماني عارفه ويش ألبس؟!
أمل:ألبسي تنورتش البيضه و ابلوزتش السوده ألي لبستيهم في عيد ميلادي.
حوراء:لا مستحيل تبغي قيس يذبحني {التنوره قصيره واااجد}
أمل:الحمدلله ماعندي أخو كبير يتحكم في.
حوراء:ويش قصدك.
أمل:قصدي واضح مثل الشمس.
ساره:حوراء البسي البنطلون الا أشتريته من المارينا.
حوراء:أي واحد فيهم.
ساره:ألا مليان شك و زخارف و البسي عليه البلوزه الي تشبه وشنتطتش الي فيها شك تناسبهم اكثير و بنسبه للأكسسوارات فما يحتاج تحتاري أكسسواراتك كلها حلوه.
حوراء:ولله فكره مشكوره ياأحلى ساره في العالم.
ساره:ههههه بس حق المصالح.
أمل:اف يعني مابنطلع مع بعض هلسبوع.
حوراء:بكره الأربعاء ليش مانروح الكرنيش من زمان مارحنا.
أمل:ماأقدر لأن أمي وأبوي بيطلعو وأني لازم أقعد ويا أخوتي حسن وحسين لأني الكبيره.
حوراء:ههههههه وحدش لا بروحش.
ساره:وأني بعد ماأقدر أطلع لأني باروح وياسلمان سوبر ماركت<<مزايا الغذاء>>.
حوراء:خساره يعني مابنتنزه مع بعض.
أمل:أفف ولله ملل.
ساره:صبايا أني باروح أشوف شيماء يمكن يروحو<<مزايا الغذاء>>لأن مرت خالي تموت فيه كل سبوع اتروح تشتري منه حتى لو ماتحتاج شي تشتريه اتروحه.
حوراء و أمل:ههههههه خوش مره.

_________________

اليوم التالي بعد الغذاء دانه قاعده على الماسنجر ودخل عليها قيس.

(ماأبي الحب الا منك):كيف الحال..أشتقت لك ليش مادخلتي أمس؟!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):الحمدلله ابخير..لأن كان عليي اختبار أدب أزفت.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):ههههه ماتحبي الأدب.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أكره ماده عندي الأدب.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):أنا أموت فيه.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أنتي في أي صف؟!
(ماأبي الحب ألا منك):خلصت المدرسه.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أهااا يعني في الجامعه.
(ماأبي الحب ألا منك):لا مادخلت الجامعه.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):أوكي مابتقولي أسمك.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):باقولك أذا صرتي صديقتي.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي): وكيف أصير صديقتك وأني ماأعرفك.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):أني أبغى أفظفظ لأحد بس أخاف ماحد يسمعني بس لما شفتك أرتحت لك وااجد وأبغى أقول ا لي في خاطري لك.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):الله أحب أحد يفظفط لي...يللا قولي الا في خاطرك.

قيس{ياربي ويش باقول لها}

(ماأبي الحب الا منك):أول بسألش سؤال بس حلفي بتجاوبيني بصراحه.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):مابحلف بس أسألي.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):أنتي جربتي الحب؟!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):ههههه يعني أنتي تحبي.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):ماجاوبتيني على سؤالي.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و اعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):لا طبعآ أصلآ مجتمعنا مايسمح بلحب و أغلب الأحيان يكون الحب حب أولاد العم أو الخوال يعني الأقارب.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):دام أن هذي نضرتك مابقول لك.
((أحب أعيش حياتي و اعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):لالالا قولي عاد قولي.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):ويش صفات الي تبغيها في زوج المستقبل؟!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):ليش هلسؤال؟
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):لأني أبغى أخطبك لأخوي.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):ههههه ما بوافق.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):ليييييش؟؟!!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي): بعدني صغيره مابغى أبتلي من الحين..
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):الزواج مو بلوى.
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):دلع أبتركش الحين لأني بطلع.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):من دلع؟!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):هههه مو أنتي قلتيلي أناديش دلع.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):اهاااا.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):وين بتروحي؟
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):باروح مزايا الغذاء مع الأهل.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):و متى بتدخلي على الماسنجر؟!
(أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي):بكره نفس هلوقت..سي يو.
(ماأبي الحب الا منك):باي.

قيس قفل الماسنجر وراح لأمه

قيس:أماه ويش عندش الحين؟
ام قيس:ماعندي شي
قيس:أوكي البيت مو محتاج شي يعني ماتبغي تروحي مزايا الغذاء.
ام قيس:اي ولله أبغى أشتري حوايج واجد.
قيس: خلاص روحي ألبسي عباتك.

وركب فوق عشان يبدل وفي طريقه للغرفه.

فاطمه:سمعتك تقول لأمي تلبس عباتها وين بتروحو؟
قيس:بنروح مزايا الغذاء اتروحي؟
حوراء:أي أي أني باروح لأن صديقات بيكونو هناك.
قيس{عجل أنا ليش باروح}:يللالبسو عباياتكم.

_________________

*ساره تكلم شيماء*

ساره:يعني الحين بتروحو.
شيماء:اي الحين.
ساره{ياربي جواد ما يروح}:كلكم بتروحو.
شيماء:يمكن.
ساره{أوفف}:أوكي باي.

سلمان:ساره.
ساره تلعب بلجوال:نعم.
سلمان:أممم أمل بتروح
ساره:لا مابتروح لأنها بتقعد مع أخوتها الصغار.
سلمان: أووف يعني مابشوفها.
ساره:الكلام الا تقوله عيب.
سلمان:ساره ابغى أطلب منك طلب بس لاترديني ولا تفهميني 
ساره:أطلب والله العضيم بانفذه.
سلمان بتردد:أبغى رقم أمل.
ساره:شوووووووو._

----------


## قطعة سكر

_الجزء الثاني عشر:

سلمان:ساره أبغى أطلب منك طلب بس لاترديني ولا تفهميني غلط.
ساره:اطلب ولله العظيم بانفذه.
سلمان بتردد:أبغى رقم امل.
ساره:شوووووو أنت أكيد مجنون.
سلمان:أنا مجنون بحبها.
ساره:انت تتكلم عن جد.
سلمان:لا جدي مات...الحين بتعطيني الرقم لو لأ.
ساره:طبعآ لأ.
سلمان:أنتي حلفتي .
ساره توها تستوعب:ماني حرام عليك باصوم ثلاثة أيام.
سلمان:مايحتاج تصومي عطيني الرقم و خلاص.
ساره:مستحيل أملوا مابترضى.
سلمان:أممم أتصلي لها و أسأليها.
ساره:هاهاها أكيد تتمسخر.
سلمان:لا ماأتمسخر وأتصلي لها الحين وحطيه اسبيكر أبغى أسمع رايها بنفسي.
ساره:أني بتصل لها وبسألها بس أذا سمعت كلام ايضايقك مو مني لأني عارفه ردها.
سلمان:عادي أهم شي أعرف ردها.
ساره:على راحتك.

ساره:هلا.
أمل:أهلين..ويش صاير متصله مو بتروحي مزايا الغذاء.
ساره:اي باروح بس الأخ الي عندي قالي أتصلك.
أمل:أي{قصدها و بعدين}
ساره:بقولك شي بس لا تعصبي.
أمل:يللا قولي.
ساره:سلمان يبغى رقمك
أمل:ها ها ها لاتتمسخري واجد.
ساره:ولله اني ماأمزح.
أمل: ساكته
ساره: ساكته
أمل:باقولك كلام أبغاك توصليه له .

ساره تسوي حركه لسلمان عشان يسمع عدل.

أمل:قوليله مو امل الي ترضى على انها تتلقب بمصطلح الصياعه لأن كل بنت تكلم شاب بتصير في نظره صايعه وحتى لو كان يحبها مستحيل يتزوجها لأنه بيشك ابها ومابيرضى على نفسه يتزوج وحده مايثق ابها...و قوليله دام أنه طلب مني هلطلب ينسى وحده اسمها أمل و
يقاطعها سلمان:ولله انك كبرتي في عيني...ولله العظيم احبك.

أمل أنصدمت و صخت وماقالت ولا حرف.

ساره أغلقت السبيكر كانت متفشله من أمل.
ساره:الوو..الووو..املوا.
أمل:ها ويش تبغي؟
ساره:أموله أكلمك بعدين.
أمل:فهميني ويش صاير؟!
ساره:مو الحين بعدين يللا باي.
أمل:باي.

ساره:أنت كيف تتجراء وتكلمها.
سلمان هيمان:ولله ماأدري كيف.
ساره:هيييووووو أنت وين رحت.
سلمان:هااا تكلميني؟
ساره:لا الهوى.
سلمان:اي و لله أنا طحت في الهوى هذا حال الهوى.
ساره:هاي أنت ويش قاعد تخرف.
سلمان كأنه توه يستوعب:ساره أنتي حلفتي تعطيني الرقم..يللا اعطيني اياه.
ساره:ويش تبغى في الرقم مادام انك مابتكلمها.
سلمان:ولله مابكلمها بس ابغى احفظه في جوالي واذا أزعجتها أو أتصلت لها لا تثقي في مره ثانيه.
ساره:أمممم بفكر.
سلمان:يعني تبغي تصومي ثلاثة أيام عن الحلفه.
ساره:لالالا خلاص أني واثقه فيك و أصلآ حتى لو أتصلت أملوا ماراح تكلمك.
سلمان:اوكي يللا قوليه.


ساره تحط جوالها في شنطتها:يللا مابنروح ؟!
سلمان:البسي عباتش.

راحت ساره تلبس عباتها..وهي تلبس سمعت صوت رنة جوالها.

ساره:هلا ولله بهلصوت وراعيته.
حوراء:سارو عندي لش خبر يجنن.
ساره:شوقتيني يللا قولي.
حوراء:اممم أول أتوقعي.
ساره:ماعندي أوراق عشان أوقع.
حوراء:ههههه مالت عليش مو هذا وقت مسخرتش. 
ساره:أففف حورو تعرفيني ماحب أتوقع.
حوراء: 1 2 3 الحين باروح مزايا الغذاء يعني بشوفك.
ساره:يااااااااااي أحلى خبر سمعته اليوم.
حوراء:هههههههه ههههه
ساره:ويش فيش تضحكي جذي.
حوراء:هههه أتخيل شكل أملوا لما تعرف أكيد بتنقهر.
ساره:أكيد بتنقهر و بتجيها حره بعد.
حوراء:أوكي لما توصلي دقي علي زين...باي.
ساره:باي.

_________________

أمل كانت بعدها متأثره بلجمله الي قالها سلمان(ولله العظيم أحبك)وهلجمله تتردد في أذنها.

شافتها أختها حنان وأستغربت شكلها الي يفجر من الظحك.

حنان:ههههه أملوا ويش في وجهش جذي ههههه.
أمل توها تستوعب:ها ويش قلتي؟!
حنان:الا ماخذ عقلش يتهنى به.
أمل بغرور:أكيد بيتهنى لأنه بياخذ عقل أحلى أموله في الدنيا.
حنان:زين حضرت سندريلا مو كأنش نسيتي شي.
أمل:شنو؟!
حنان:لا ولله أكيد عقلش طار في منطاد الأحلام.
أمل:ويش نسيت؟!
حنان:نسيتي حسنوا في الحمام وهو صار له ربع ساعه يصرخ يبغى ثياب و أنتي ما جبتي له ثيابه.
أمل:يووووووووه راح عن بالي..أوففف ولله ملل..ياريتني أصغر وحده في العائله أوففففف.

وراحت لأخوها وعطته ثيابه{مسكينه أموله دايم أذا أبوها وأمها طلعوا يتركو مسؤلية أخوتها عليها...الله يساعدها}

_________________

#سوبر ماركت مزايا الغذاء#

{بوصفه لكم...كبير وااااااجد و فيه أشياء كثيره غير الأطعمه ومستلزمات البيت...أول ماتدخلو يكون قدامكم المحاسبين و على اليمين محل للجوالات و أغلفتها وبجنبه محل لبخور والعود والعطور وقريب له محل للأكسسوارات و الشنط و المكياج و بجنبه محل لبيع الأجهزه...باقي المكان يكون فيه مستلزمات البيت.<<بصراحه أني أحب هلسوبر ماركت واااجد>>}


ساره تتسوق مع سلمان وتكلم شيماء بلجوال.
ساره:أنتو وين؟!
شيماء:في محل الجوالات أبوي وامي يتسوقو ماأدري وين هم.
ساره{أففف أكيد جواد بيكون وياهم}:أوكي أنتظروني الحين باجي لكم..باي
شيماء:باي.

أتصلت لحوراء....ساره:أنتي وين؟!
حوراء:توني واصله أني عند الباب.
ساره:روحي عند محل الجوالات شيماء و دانه هناك.
حوراء:وأنتي وينش؟!
ساره:الحين باجي لكم.
حوراء:أهاااا عجل باي.
ساره:باي.


ساره تحط جوالها في شنطتها وطلع ورقه من الشنطه.
ساره:سلمان خذ هذي الورقه وأشتري كل الي مكتوب فيها .
سلمان رافع حاجب:حلفي أنا جبتش عشان تتسوقي وياي لو تتركيني بروحي.
ساره:امممم بس بقعد شوي وباجي أكمل و ياك باقي الحوايج.
سلمان:بس مو تتأخري تعرفيني ماأعرف ويش الأنواع الي تحبها أمي.
ساره:لما تحتاجني دق علي.
سلمان بملل:اوكي.

....

قيس:حوراء أنتي بتتسوقي مع صديقاتش؟!
حوراء:اي...فاطمه بتتسوقي ويانا؟!
فاطمه:وين هم الح
أم قيس تقاطعها:لا فاطمه أبغاش تكوني ويايي مابقى على زواجك غير شهرين لازم تعرفي ويش تشتري لما تجي مع زوجك.
فاطمه:خلاص حوراء روحي لهم .
قيس:حوراء بتتسوقو بروحكم.
حوراء:هيه أكيد بروحنا.

راحت حوراء لدانه وشيماء وقيس ايطالعها و شاف دانه و شيماء...أففف من دانه فيهم كيف بعرفها {دانه و شيماء يلبسو نقاب فا ماقدر قيس يعرف دانه}

.....

حوراء:هااااااي.
شيماء و دانه:هلا.
دانه:أني باروح أشتري لي برينجلز لما تجي ساره سبقوني لمحل الأكسسوارات .

راحت دانه بس ما تباعدت واجد.

شيماء:يوووه نسيت كيسها عندي فاظيه لها أحمله هلخبله...دااااااااانوووو
حوراء:بس فضحتيها ههههه مافي أحد أهني ماعرف أنه أسمها دانه.

جت لهم دانه:ويش فيش هبله مافي أحد ماعرفني..ويش تبغي.
شيماء تمد لها الكيس:أخذي كيسش ثقيل عليي.
دانه:أسخف منش ماشفت.
شيماء:قولي أحلى مني ماشفتي.
دانه تمشي:مالت عليش.

في نفس الحظه الي راحت فيها دانه جت لهم ساره و سلمت عليهم و تمو يسولفو اشوي.

شيماء:ساره..حوراء..أني أبغى أشتري عطر تعالو وياي.
حوراء:بصراحه عطوراتهم مو لذاك الزود بس الرجاليه الي ريحتها حلوه.
شيماء:أني بشتري لأخوي هو قالي أشتري له لأنه ماجى ويانا.
حوراء:أهاااا.
ساره{هم و انزاح عن قلبي أحسن شي أنه ماجى}.

......

قيس سمع شيماء لما نادت على دانه و شافها وهي اتروح لمكان الشبسات.. راح وراها بس بعيد عنها.

دانه كانت محتاره أي نوع من البرنجلز تاخذ.
قيس أنتبه أنها محتاره فستغل الفرصه فراح وقف جنبها (عن أنه بيشتري له) سوى حركه فطاحو كل العلب الموجوده...دانه قبل لايطيحو العلب كانت بتاخذ واحد بس لما طاحو أفتكرت أن هي الي طيحتهم(مسكينه خخخ).
دانه(أففف هذا وقته ألحين كيف بعودهم كلهم أوهووو)أخذت أثنين و عودتهم_

----------


## قطعة سكر

_مكانهم لما لفت عشان تحط الباقي أنتبهت لقيس.

قيس:ممكن أساعدك و أرجعهم عنك.
دانه:لا مايحتاج أني برجعهم.

قيس طنش جملتها و أخذ بقية العلب عودهم مكانهم.

دانه(هذا أصمخ لو مايسمع..كأني شفته من قبل..لا أكيد أني مخرفه وين باشوفه)

رجع كل العلب بس بقت العلبه الي بتاخذها دانه...دانه نزلت لمستوى العلبه و في نفس اللحظه قيس أخذ العلبه.

قيس: هذا بتاخذيه؟!(كان يبغى يسمع صوتها).
دانه بملل:هيه باخذه جيبه.(هي ماكانت تبغى تطول معها عن لاحد يشوفها و يفكر الموضوع خطأ).

قيس عطها العلبه وهو متشقف على أنه سمع صوتها.

.......

شيماء أشترت العطر الي تبغاه و راحت لمحل الأكسسوارات هي و حوراء 

ساره كانت تنتظر البياع يرجع الها الباقي لأنها أشترت بخور لجدتها و أمها.

شيماء:الله يجنن هلخاتم.
حوراء:هيه هذا عندي زيه بس الون يختلف.
شيماء:بكم هذا؟!
الهندي:كمستعش ريال <<خمس عشر ريال>>.
شيماء:رخيص بشتريه.
حوراء:حلفي هذا نصاب يلعب عليش أني أشتريت الا زيه بعشره ريال.
شيماء:عادي الفرق خمسه ريال كأنها صدقه.
حوراء:أي صدقه أني لو عندي مليون ريال و الخاتم بعشره وهو يقولي غير كان ما أشتريه...هذا الا ناقص هندي يلعب عليي.
شيماء:هههههههه أنزين ويش بتسوي؟!
حوراء:جيبي الخاتم.


حوراء:هذا بكم؟!
الهندي:هذا كمسطعش ماما.
حوراء:روح قال أمه هذا الا ناقص أني في عمر الزهور وهو يقول أمه...خلصني أبغاه بعشره.
شيماء:ههههههههه.
الهندي:لا مايصير.
حوراء: أني أشتريت زيه من عندك بعشره جيبه بعشره ولا ماباخذه.
الهندي:خلاص ماما في ياخذ.


حوراء: ها شفتي أنه يلعب عليش .
شيماء:تدري أني ولا مره أخذت حاجه بغير سعرها.

تجي لهم ساره:زهقني وهو يدور صرف للفلوس...ويش أشتريتو؟!
حوراء:شيماء أشترت خاتم و أني بشتري هذا السلسال عجبني واجد وهذا الخاتم و التراكي.
ساره:اني أبغى شنطه خضرا لأن شنطتي الخضرا صارت قديمه.
شيماء:تعالي شوفي...هذي الشنطه حليوه عندي زيها بنفسجيه.
ساره:خلاص عجل بشتريها.


لما خلصو جت لهم دانه و تمو مع بعض لين دق سلمان على ساره.

ساره:هلا.
سلمان:سارو تعالي لي الحين لا أذبحش.
ساره:بل ويش صاير.
سلمان:ولله بلشتيني أنا ويش عرفني بلأنواع الي تبغاها أمي أنا أخذتش وياي عشان تساعديني مو تتسوقي ايا صديقاتش.
ساره:خلاص الحين باجي أنت وين؟!
سلمان:عند البرادات.
ساره:أوكي باي.
سلمان:باي.


شيماء:ساره بتروحي؟!
ساره:هيه عمي يبغاني..باي
الكل: باي


ساره راحت لسلمان و أتسوقت وياه.

أتصلت فاطمه لحوراء وقالت لها أنهم بيرجعو البيت فراحت لهم حوراء.

دانه وشيماء تمو يتسوقو لين ما شافو أبوهم و أمهم و اتسوقو معهم.

_________________

#بيت جد ساره#

ساره أخذت البخور الي أشترته لجدتها و راحت لغرفة جدتها. 

ساره:ماما...مام..مامي.
الجده:تعالي يابنيتي أني أهني تعالي.

ساره تبوس راس جدتها و تقعد جنبها.

ساره:أماه أشتريت لش هديه بخور بس أخاف مايعجبش.
الجده أتطالعها بنظرة حنان:ساره ربي مارزقني ببنت مني بس رزقني بأغلى شي حصلت عليه في هلدنيا وهي أنتي يكفي أنتي أحلى هديه من ربي...ضمتها الى صدرها بكل دفئ و حنان...ساره ماتتحمل أن حد يحضنها على طول دمعو عيونها..كانت مثل الطفل الي يدور عن الحنان و الأمان الي عمرها ماحستهم في أمها و في هلحظه حستهم في جدتها.(ساره كانت زي الزهره الي تغلف نفسها بغلاف الوحده والخوف وعدم الثقه ماعندها أمل في أن حد يعطيها هلحنان الي فقدته و هي صغير ماعندها طموح في المستقبل اتعيش عشان تبنيها أو تحققها حتى أنها ماكانت تثق في جمالها و شخصيتها و تفكيرها وأرائها بس مع هذا ماتحب تبين لحد أنها حزينه و ضعيفه تحب تكون قويه ويمكن هذا الي مصبرها على عيشتها).

تركت جدتها وراحت اتصلي و لما خلصت قرت قرأن.

.....

أول مارجع راح اتسبح وصلى وانسدح على سريره قعد يفكر. 
سلمان:معقوله تاخذ عني فكره غلط لا ماعتقد..أخاف اتفكرني كنت ألعب عليها..(يبتسم بخبث)بس ولله عجبني ردها..أنا لازم أقول لساره تشوف لي حل.

فجأه..ساره:بوووووووووو.
سلمان:ههههه جربي غيرها.
ساره:مالت عليك أني قلت هلمره بخلعك.
سلمان بشكل جدي:ساره اتكلمي عن أمل.
ساره:كيف يعني؟!
سلمان:يعني أشرحي لي شخصيتها؟!
ساره:أهااا (اخذت الكرسي الي عند الكمدينه حطته جنب سرير سلمان وقعدت عليه).
ساره:أمل بنت جميله طيبه قلبها أبيض خجوله و جريئه يعني مره تستحي و مره لأ،،ماتحب الحيوانات و تخاف منهم حتى العصافير تخاف منهم،،تحب الون الأحمر واجد،، ماتعرف تعبر عن مشاعرها يعني ممكن تكون تحبك و تموت عليك بس هلشي مابيبين لك الا لما تكون فاهمنها عدل،،عندها عزة نفس مو طبيعيه<<هلشي بتلاحضوه في الأجزاء الجايه>> وأذا مثلآ أنت و هي تزاعلتو و كان في نظرها أنها مو غلطانه فمستحيل تعتذر منك و هذا الشي على حسب معزتك و حبها لك،،وفي شي مهم لازم تحطه في بالك ترا أمل أذا عصبت تقول كلام ماتثمنه و من غير أرادتها اتقوله يعني أذا زعلتها بشي خلها تهدئ بعدين كلمها...أممممم بس هذا الي اعرفه واكتشفته فيها.
سلمان انسدح على سريره و تنهد:يعني مابتسامحني.
ساره:تسامحك على شو؟!
سلمان:على أني طلبت رقمها.
ساره:هههههه خلها علي أني بافهمها.
سلمان: ويش بتقولي لها؟!
ساره:أنت ليش قلت تبغى رقمها.
سلمان:بصراحه أنا كنت أبغى أعرف رايها.
ساره:وهذا الا بقوله(أخذت جوالها و دقت على أمل).

_

----------


## قطعة سكر

_أمل:هلا.
ساره ببتسامه:أهلين..كيف الحال.
أمل:زفت..
ساره:ليييييش؟!
أمل:أخوتي..مسويني كني خدامه لهم..سخيفين.
ساره:هههه ههههه ههههه
أمل:سارو ماقلت شي يضحك لهدرجه.
ساره:ههه أني ماأضحك عليش..هذا سلمان يضحكني.
أمل:حلفي..ليش متصله مادام أنتي مشغول.
ساره:لأن سلمان مايبغاش تفهميه غلط...هو كان يبغى يعرف رايش.
أمل:أصلآ أنتين سخيفه كيف اتخليه يسمعني.
ساره:حرام كسر بخاطري .
أمل:أنزين و المطلوب.
ساره:أنش ماتفهميه غلط..حرام شكله بيمرض مره ثانيه و مو راضي أنه يتعشى و يقول مابيداوم بكره{سلمان دزها لأن كل الي تقوله خراط}
أمل:قالولش أنش ماتعرفي تخرطي.
ساره:هههههه ويش اسوي أني كل صادقه ماأعرف أجذب.
أمل:ساره أبوي يناديني.
ساره:خلاص بسكره بس ويش أقول لسلمان.
أمل:قوليله حصل خير.
ساره:أوكي باي.
أمل:باي.


سلمان:ها ويش قالت؟!
ساره:قالت حصل خير.
سلمان:يعني ويش؟!
ساره:يعني خلاص عادي.
سلمان:أنا ماأدري ويش باسوي من دونش.
ساره بوجه خالي من التعابير:مابتسوي شي..تقدر تقوم توديني البيت.
سلمان:ليش ماتنامي اهني.
ساره:لأن دبدوبي في بيتنا ماأقدر أنام من دونه.
سلمان:هههه وأنتي بعدش تنامي وأنتي حاضنتنه...أنا أبغى أعرف أنتي ليش تحبيه هلكثر.
ساره:ماأدري بس من وأني صغيره وأني أحبه و ماادري ليش.
سلمان:من وين جبتيه؟!
ساره:من عند من ماأذكر بس أذكر أنه هدية عيد ميلادي السابع.
سلمان:بل وبعدش محتفظه به.
ساره:أنزين مابتوديني.
سلمان:أوووف روحي البسي عباتش.
.....
أول مادخلت البيت راحت اتشوف أمها الي كانت في المطبخ.
ساره:السلام عليكم.
أم وليد اتسوي العشى:وعليكم السلام.
ساره متردده:ااأماه أشتريت لش بخور.
أم وليد:زين حطيه في المخزن وروحي بدلي عشان تطبخي أياي العشى.
ساره بحزن:أنشالله.
أم وليد:أي واتصلي لوليد قوليله يجي الحين.
ساره:أتصله على جوالش؟!
أم وليد:هيه.


سكرت باب غرفتها و عيونها غرقانين بلدموع..أخذت دبدوبها وحضنته و قعدت تصيح..شتان مابين أمها و جدتها (أمها الي حملت ابها تسع اشهور و ولدتها..ماتهتم ابها ولاتجيب خبرها و همها الوحيد هو ولدها و زوجها أما ساره ولا كأنها بنتها)

_________________

اليوم التالي#بيت أبو قيس#

دخلت عليها فاطمه وهي كانت اتحط القلوز .
فاطمه:يالله ماخلصتي.
حوراء:خلصت بس باقي المسات الأخيره.
فاطمه:ماقالش وين بيوديش.
حوراء:قالي مفاجئه.
فاطمه:أكيد بيوديش مطعم عشان تتغذو مع بعض.
حوراء تاخذ شنطتها:هيه مطعم بس ماقال وين...خلصت ويش رايش.
فاطمه:قمر.
حوراء:عاد مصختيها.
فاطمه:ولله أنش احليوه.
حوراء ببتسامه:شكرآ.
....
رائد:أفففف كل هذا تجهز ماصارت..الساعه صارت وحده ونص و حضرتها ماشرفت.
قيس:هدي أعصابك الحين بتجي.
رائد:من متى وأنت اتقول الحين بتجي و لا جت.
قيس:باروح أشوفها.

فتح الباب الا هي واقفه قدامه قيس:لا شان أتأخرتي بعد.
حوراء:ادري أني أتأخرت ممكن تتباعد.
قيس يتباعد:ترا أستمل وهو ينتظرش.

خلته و دخلت كان قاعد على الكنبه و يشاهد تذكرت لما شافته أول مره و أبتسمت. 
حوراء:السلام عليكم.
رائد حول نظره لها وانبهر بجمالها:و عليكم السلام.
حوراء تجلس على الكنبه:كيف الحال.
رائد:بخير دام أني شفتش...أممم حوراء بتطلعي جذي.
حوراء تطالع نفسها:مافي شي(وكأنها توها مستوعبه ليش قال لها جذي)قصدك على المكياج أني بتغطى. 
رائد وشكله متضايق:يالله قومي انروح.
حوراء(ويش فيه اتضايق..خله يولي أصلآ لو ما المكياج كان مابتغطى).

في السياره كان الجو هادئ رائد مل من هلسكوت فشغل الراديو كانوا حاطين <<مذهله>> لمحمد عبدو.
حوراء:أمممم رائد أنت تبغى هلغنيه.
رائد:ماتعجبش!؟؟؟؟؟
حوراء:اتلوع جبدي ماأطيقها.
رائد:الحين بتنتهي.

خلصت الغنيه و حطوا بعدها<<بناديلك>>لجاد شويري رائد كان بيغيرها.
حوراء:لالا تغيرها.
رائد:يعني هذي تعجبش.
حوراء:أكيد.
رائد:ليش هلثقه؟!
حوراء:لأني أموت في جاد و أغانيه.
رائد طالعها بنظرات مافهمت معناها ألا لما أستوعبت الكلام الي قالته و ماعرفت شو تقوله.
رائد(ماعليه أن ماخليتش تحبيني ماأكون أنا رائد)
حوراء(أففف أني غبيه الحين في وحده اتقول لخطيبها جذي..مالت عليي)

وقف السياره عند مجمع الراشد حوراء (أستغربت ليش هو جاي اهني)بس ماسألته.

تمو يمشو مع بعض وهم ساكتين لين وصلو لمطعم<<ألف ليله وليله>>(رائد حاجز من قبل فبسرعه لقى المكان الي راح يتغذو فيه)طلبو لهم الأكل الي يبغوه و تمو ينتظرو.

رائد:حبي باروح لحظه وباجي.
حوراء مستحيه و منزله راسها:بس مو تتأخر ماأحب أقعد لحالي.

بعد خمس دقايق رجع وفي أيده باقة ورد وعلبه صغيره.

رائد يقعد مقابلها:عمري ماأتوقعت أني ممكن أحب بس هذا الي صار..أنتي جذبتيني من أول نظره...أحبش.

{حوراء صحيح أن هي سمعت هلكلمه من معجباتها واجد بس طالعه من رائد غير يمكن لأنه أول مره تسمعها من رجل أو لأنها كل ماتسمع منه هلكلمه تحس بشعور ماتعرف شو معناه)

رائد يمد لها العلبه:أتمنى أنه يعجبش.(سوى حركه على أنها تفتح العلبه)
حوراء فتحت العلبه و أنبهرت من الخاتم {الخاتم ممزوج بطريقه جميله مابين الذهب الأصفر و الأبيض و كبير امبين عليه أنه غالي}
حوراء ببتسامه حلوه:احليو وااااجد.
رائد كأنه زعلان:بس هذا رايش.
حوراء:هذي أحلى أخذتها تدري ليش؟
رائد:ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟
حوراء ببتسامه عريضه:لأنها من عندك.
رائد ببتسامه أعرض:أموت فيش.

بعد ماخلصوا من الغذى اتمشو في الراشد اشوي وبعدين راحو لسياره عشان يروحو بيت أهل رائد.

_________________

#بيت أبو فؤاد#

في الصاله هنادي وريهام و جنان و رنا و سُمانه قاعدين يسولفو.

(هنادي زوجة فؤاد أخو رائد الكبير توهم راجعين من شهر العسل وهي أخت جنان الكبيره)
(سُمانه و رنا هم خوات رائد سُمانه عمرهاب20 و رنا 18)_

----------


## قطعة سكر

_هنادي تطالع ساعتها:اوفف متى بيجو أني أبغى أشوفها..سُمانو هي احليوه.
سُمانه:اجنن بصراحه رائد عرف يختار.
رنا:أنتين لو تشوفي كشختها أني ماشفت زيها.
ريهام:ختها عجبتني بس خساره مخطوبه.
هنادي:ههههه يعني لو مو مخطوبه كان أخذتيها لمن؟
ريهام:ولله عندي ثلاثه أخوه أختار واحد منهم و أخطبها له.
سُمانه:ماقلتي بتخطبيني لواحد منهم..صحيح أنها أحلى بس أني أولى.
الكل ماعدا جنان:هههههههههههههههههه.
جنان و قفت كأنها بتطلع من الصاله.
هنادي:جنان وين رايحه.
جنان بحزن:باروح الحديقه.
هنادي:على راحتش.

بعد ماراحت جنان...ريهام:أنتو أغبياء يعني لازم توصفو جمال حوراء قدامها.
رنا:الله يكون بعونها..حرام تكسر بلخاطر
سُمانه:أني باروح أساعد أمي.
ريهام:أنتظريني باروح وياش.

....

قاعده بروحها في الحديقه اتطالع المكان و تذكر أيام ماكانت صغيره لما كانت تلعب مع رائد في الحديقه...ااااااه ولله أحبه هو يدري أني أحبه ليش يقطع قلبي و يجرحني..سمعت صوت رائد وهو يظحك مع حوراء فبسرعه عدلت بوشيتها و دخلت من دون ماينتبهو لها..قالت لأم رائد أنهم وصلو.

رحبو بحوراء و سلموا عليها دخلوها الصاله و رائد راح المجلس..أتعرفت على الكل وكلهم كانو يسولفو معها ألا جنان..تمت معاهم لين المغرب. 
رائد:حوراء..حوراء.(هنادي من سمعت صوته أتغطت أماجنان و ريهام فهم متعودين أنهم مايتغطو منه)
حوراء:نعم.
رائد دخل عليهم:يالله باوديش البيت.
رنا:لا رائد ماملينا منها.
رائد يجلس بجنب حوراء:أصلآ حوراء ماينمل منها.
جنان طالعته و حوراء أنتبهت لها..
رائد يدز حوراء بلخفيف:اتفكري بمن.
رنا:أكيد فيك ليش في أحد يقدر يقاوم جمالك.
رائد يعدل ثيابه:أحم أحم هذا من ذوقش الراقي.
الكل:ههههههههههه

جنان كانت طول الوقت اتطالع رائد و حوراء امفوحه منها..رائد حس بحوراء..رائد:جنان جيبي علبة النشاف.

الكل استغربوا منه لأن علبة النشاف أقرب لسُمانه من جنان و كان يمديه يقول لخته مو جنان.

جنان قامت و عطته أياه ورجعت مكانها.

حوراء صارت براكين أنقهرت لحدها:رائد مابنروح؟!(بصوت خفيف).
رائد ببتسامه خبيثه:يالله قومي.

.....

في السياره حوراء من أول ما ركبت تهز بطريقه مو طبيعيه و رائد قريب وينفجر من الضحك عليها.

حوراء ماقدرت تستحمل أكثر:ممكن تقولي ويش معنى الي سويته.
رائد ببراءه:ماسويت شي.
حوراء تقلده بطريقه تضحك:جنان جيبي علبة النشاف.
رائد:عادي كنت أبغى النشاف مافيها شي.
حوراء:لا ولله كان يمديك اتقول لختك..لو تبغى تشوف طولها و عرضها.
رائد:ههههههه هههه اتغاري؟
حوراء:مو من حقي؟!وهي ماتستحي طول الوقت تطلع فيك على الأقل مفروض تحترم وجود أمها.
رائد:ماقدرت اتقاوم وسامتي.
حوراء:احلف.
رائد:ولله أموت فيش.
حوراء استحت و دارت وجها عنه.

_________________

#في المدرسه#

أمل بنفعال:ماني ياخانين كيف اتروحو مع بعض من دون ماتقولولي..سخيفين.
حوراء:ههههههه قلت لش بتنقهر و تزعل.
ساره:عاد أني جبت لش حاجه اتراضيش.
أمل:بنشوف.
ساره:بترضي بس غمضي عيونش.
أمل تغمض عيونها:الي يشوفني بيقول أنش بتعطيني الماس مو كيندر.
ساره بستغراب:كيف عرفتي أنه كيندر.
أمل:معروفه أنه كيندر.
حوراء:ايقولو انه من المقاطعات.
ساره:اني ماأقدر ماأشتريه..أصلآ هذي أشاعه لأن مكتوب أنه من صنع أيطاليا..أنما الأعمال بالنيات وأني ناويه أنه أيطالي.
حوراء و أمل:هههههههههههه.

(مرت من جنبهم دانه فنادتها ساره)

دانه:هاااااااااااي.
الكل:هايات.
ساره:دانه ليش شيماء غايبه ؟!
دانه:لأن جواد ماخلاها اتنام الا الساعه ثنتين أو نص من كثر مايسولفو.

(ساره من سمعت أسم جواد سكتت و قعدت اتفكر..حوراء و أمل سولفو مع دانه لين جت لها صديقتها و راحت)

أمل أدز حوراء بلخفيف و تقول لها بصوت واطي:شوفي سارو من قالت دانه اسم جواد وهي ساهيه و اتفكر.
حوراء بنفس الصوت:شكلها طاحت في الغرام لأنها طول الوقت اتفكر.
أمل:أممم ساره اتفكري بويش؟!
ساره من دون أهتمام:ولاشي.
حوراء:ماتلاحضي أنش كل اتفكري..اتفكري بمن.
ساره برتباك:ماأفكر بأحد.
أمل:حتى جواد ولد خالش.
ساره بنفعال:وهذا ويش جاب طاريه..اصلآ ليش بفكر فيه.
حوراء أتطالعها بنص عين:حلفي أنش ماتفكري به.
ساره توقف:مابحلف لأنش سخيفه..تركتهم وراحت جهة الحمامات كرمكم الله.
حوراء:ترا مصخناها.
أمل:لا مصخناها ولاشي لو ماأتفكر به كان حلفت.
حوراء:اي ولله..بس شكلها زعلت.
أمل:أذا أتأخرت بنروح لها.

بعد سبع دقايق جت لهم ساره وسولفو ليما صفرت و كل وحده راحت بيتهم.

_________________

#بيت أبو وليد#

رجعت البيت و كعادتها صلت قرت قرأن اتغذت حلت واجباتها لما خلصت راحت تتصل لشيماء.

ساره ماسكه سماعة التلفون و قبل لا تدق رقم بيت خالها ذكرت كلام ساره و حوراء لها قبل ماتطلع من المدرسه...................
ساره:أذا بتتصلو لي دقو على جوالي لأن يمكن ماأكون في البيت.
حوراء:وين بتروحي؟!
ساره:يمكن أروح بيت خالي عشان أنقل شيماء الدروس.
أمل:عشان تنقليها الدروس لو عشان(تغمز لها).
حوراء:مفهومه أنش رايحه تشوفيه.
ساره:أول مره أكتشف أنكم سخيفين..ولله العظيم مو رايحه عشانه.
أمل:حلفي أنش ماتفكري به و بنصدقش.
ساره:اففف أنتون اتزهقو .........................

ساره(ماأقدر أحلف لهم لأني صحيح أفكر به بس مو بطريقه الي يظنوها..أني محتاره من تصرفاته)

دقت على رقم بيت خالها ردت عليها مرت خالها اتكلمت وياها اشوي بعدين نادة شيماء.

شيماء:هلا.
ساره:اهلين..ها نمتي واجد.
شيماء:ههههه من النعس ماقدرت أقوم.
ساره:أهااا وكيف بتاخذي دروسش.
شيماء:ولله عندي بنت عمه أسمها ساره الله يخليها ليي.
ساره:خلاص عجل تعالي ليي الحين.
شيماء:تعالي انتين..ماباخذ راحتي و زوج عمتي هناك.
ساره:وأني بعد ماباخذ راحتي.
شيماء:أبوي يصير خالش يعني عادي وأذا على جواد فهو مو اهني في المستشفى.
ساره خافت: ليش ويش فيه؟!
شيماء:مافيه شي بس هو داوم من اليوم.
ساره أرتاحت:أهاا.
شيماء:وبيرجع بعد ربع ساعه و على طول بيطلع من البيت يعني مابيكون أهني.
ساره(فكه منه):أوكي باروح أقول لأمي..يللا باي._

----------


## قطعة سكر

__________________

#بيت أبو جواد#

ساره ادق جرص البيت بس ماحد فتح لها الباب...افف ياربي مايحسو الجو حار خلاص فطست..توها بتتصل لشيماء الا تسمع صوت الباب ينفتح.
ساره بأستغراب:السلام عليكم.
تينا:واليكم سلام.
ساره ببتسامه عذبه:وين شيماء؟!
تينا:في كرفه مال هي.
ساره:أوكي روحي قولي لها أني اهني.
تينا:أنتي في يروح كرفه مال هي.
ساره:زين بس بفسخ بوتي.

دخلت تينا..ساره..من متى جابو لهم خدامه أول مره أشوفها..افف ويش فيه هذا ماينفتح(تقصد البوت).

فجئه..جواد:اوه ساره عندنا اليوم.
ساره أتفاجئت بس ماردت عليه...فسخت البوت وتوها بتدخل بس
جواد:لحظه باقولش شي.
ساره متضايقه:نعم.
جواد:تصرفش ذاك اليوم بايخ(يقصد لما كان بيوصلها).
ساره:مو أبيخ من حركاتك.
جواد:أي حركات؟!
ساره بعصبيه:لما خليتني اروح سيارتك و بس (سكتت لأنها أستحت من الكلمه الي كانت بتقولها).
جواد ببتسامه ادل على خبث:و بست ايدش..يتقرب منها أكثر..تبين وحده ثانيه.
ساره اتغيرت ملامح وجهها 180 درجه.
جواد:هههههه أمزح وياش.
ساره بعصبيه:أنت
جواد يقاطعها:أنا أسف ما (رن جواله بغنية<<yeah‏>‏>للمغني Achor)
جواد:هلا.
.....:جواد مو كأنك أتأخرت.
(ساره توها بتمشي..جواد مسك ايدها..طالعت ايده فتركها وسوى لها حركه بيده عشان تنتظره يخلص مكالمته)
جواد:أوكي الحين جاي.
.....:مو تتأخر مكياجي راح فيها.
جواد:ههههههه مابتأخر..فمأن الله.

جواد:وين رايحه ماخلصت كلامي.
ساره:مابيني و بينك كلام.
جواد:أنا أسف على الي سويته.
ساره أمتلت عيونها دموع و قالت ببتسامه ساخره:صح النوم شان أنتظرت بعد السبوع الجاي لو الشهر الجاي.
جواد:ماكان قصدي كنت
ساره تقاطعه:قلت لها أنك مابتتأخر حرام يخترب مكياجها من الحر.
جواد(بل معقوله سمعتها)
ساره بأشمئزاز:الحين بتخيس من الحر مع أنها خايسه من دون ماتحتر لأنها بتمشي مع واحد خايس زيك.
جواد:حرام شيماء تعبت نفسها على ماشافت لي هلعطر و أنتي تقولي خايس.
ساره:طحت من عيني.
جواد بوجه خالي من التعابير:ماتهميني.
ساره:أكرهك.
جواد يفتح الباب عشان يطلع:ماطلبت العكس.

{ساره و جواد ماأنتبهو لشخص الي سمع كلامهم و راح من دون مايحسو}

ساره(سخيف تافه حقير مايستحي على وجهه لو كان ندمان كان مابيروح لوحده بنت شوارع خايسه)مسحت ادموعها وراحت لشيماء.

شيماء:هلا ويش فيش أتأخرتي توني بنزل لش.
ساره ولا كأن صار لها شي:من متى عندكم خدامه.
شيماء:من زمان بس كانت في أجازه.
ساره:انزين طلعي دفاترش.
شيماء:اوفف ملل المذاكره.

بعد ماخلصو من كتابة الدروس قعدو يهذرو..رن جوال شيماء.

شيماء:هلا.
جيهان:أهلين..كيف الحال.
شيماء:الحمدلله زينه..أنتين كيف حالش؟!
جيهان:مو زينه جوادو أتأخر عليي و مكياجي أخترب.
شيماء:للحين ماجى لش.
جيهان:يووه من زمان جى وراح..المهم هو قالي أقولش أنه بيجي مع هادي و يبغاش انتين الا أتسوي العصير و اتجهزي غرفته لأنهم بيقعدوا فيها.
شيماء فرحانه:أوكي يالله باي.

ساره:من المتصله؟!
شيماء:خالتي جيهان..هههه مسكينه اتقول ان جواد أتأخر عليها و مكياجها أخترب لأنه كان بيوديها بيت صديقتها.
ساره(ياربي ظلمته وين أودي وجهي الحين فشله)
شيماء:جواد بيجي ويا هادي تعالي وياي أرتب غرفته.
ساره:خلي تينا اترتبها.
شيماء:جواد مايحب أحد يحوس في أغراضه لأن تينا دايم تشيل أغراضه و تحطهم مكان غير..بس طالعيني لاتسوي شي.
ساره:أوكي.

دخلت غرفته وأنبهرت بجمال ديكورها وتنسيقها..شيماء رتبت السرير وساره اتطالع الغرفه أنتبهت على البيانو.
ساره:وااااااو لمن هلبيانو.
شيماء:لجواد..هو يعزف عليه.
ساره:حلفي.
شيماء:مايحتاج أحلف شوفي كمدينته مليانه كاسيتات الحان كلاسيكيه و بعض أغاني هلأيام.
ساره(عمري ماشفت أنسان زيه حيرني غريب عجيب غامض)
شيماء:سارو أشتهيت بايسن.
ساره:ويش الا خلاش تشتهيه.
شيماء:جواد كان يشرب بايسن امثلج..وهذا كاسه.
ساره:مو مشكله أتصلي لجواد قوليله يشتري لش.
شيماء:صحيح أمشي باروح أتصل له.

.....

جواد و هادي وصلوا بيت أبو جواد على طول راحو غرفة جواد...هادي عزف على البيانو عشان يذكر جواد بالمقطوعات الموسيقيه الي نساهم.{هادي أطباعه زي جواد لأنهم امصاحبين بعض من أيام الطفوله ماتفرقو عن بعض الا لما سافر جواد و كان يكلمه كل يوم في الماسنجر}
سمعو الأذان راح جواد يتمسح عشان يصلي.
شيماء دقت باب غرفة جواد عشان تعطيه الحلويات و العصير بس الي فتح الباب هادي{شيماء كانت متغطيه للأحتياط}
شيماء:السلام عليكم.
هادي:وعليكم السلام.
شيماء قلبها اطبول:وين جواد
هادي:جيبه عنش جواد يتمسح.
شيماء عطته اياهم و كانت بتروح بس هادي نادها.
هادي:شيماء لحظه أشوي.
دخل الغرفه و رجع لها.
هادي يمد لها البايسن المثلج:جواد مارضى يشتريه لش فشتريته أنا.
شيماء مستحيه: ساكته
هادي بنظرات تقتل:أفااا اترديني مايسوى علي غير بايسن.
شيماء شكلها فاضحنها:لا مايحتاج.
هادي مسك ايدها و عطاها أياه..أسف على الحركه بس أجبرتيني عليها..دخل الغرفه.




....._

----------


## قطعة سكر

مابي الحب الامنك:دانه ماقلتي لي صفات الفراس الاحلام الي تبغيه
احب اعيش حياتي واعيش في قلوب اعز ناسي:اهم شي الاخلاق وريحت دلاالغ وبعدين الجمال وحنون وطيب ورمانسي وهم شي ايحبني واحبه بعد الزوج ويرعي شعوري ويفهمني يعني الى بكره ماراح اخلص وصف اهم شي يشبه زايد حبيب قلبي
مابي الحب الامنك:وين بتشوفي هذا الي بهذ االصفات وانتين مره مغتره بهزايد انا احلى منه
دانه(مانتبهت الى كلمة انا)
احب اعيش حياتي واعيش في اعز قلوب ناسي:اكيد انتين احلى منه بنت مافي احلى من البنت
مابي الحب الامنك:دانه لحظه انا مشغول شوي برجع اليش
احب اعيش حياتي واعيش في اعز قلوب ناسي:اوكي
مابي الحب الامنك:فمان الله
دانه (ويش فيها هذي مخرفه)
وفي هذا الوقت جاءت شيماء علشان تسال دانه عن الحرام الصلاه علشان ساره بتصلي به
قامت دانه من الكبيوتر علشان تعطي شيماء الحرام الصلاه وجلست شيماء مكانه وطبعا شيماء قرات محادثه البين قيس ودانه شيماء:دانوه ياقليه الادب يابقره ياحماره قعده اتكلمي واحد هذا اخرة اثقه
دانه ابرود لان واثقه من نفسها:احلفي انتين اي واحد واي خرابيط روحي عني ماني فاضيه اليش
شيماء:تعالي يالواثقه شوف الدليل
وتروح دانه وتشوف كلمات :اكيد مخربطه في الحروف
شيماء:ويش هذا مخربطه لو بنفرض مخربطه مابتكتب فمان الله
وفي هذا الحظه رجع قيس
مابي الحب الامنك:باك
شيماء بكتتب عن دانه
احب اعيش حياتي واعيش في اعز قلوب ناسي:حبيبي تاخرت واجد اشتاقت لك
قيس:ويش فيها هذي خرفت
مابي الحب الامنك:دانه انتي تعبانه فيكي شي
شيماء ترد عن دانه ودانه مفوله حده
احب اعيش حياتي واعيش في اعز قلوب ناسي:لاحبيبي بس اشتاق لك
قيس معقوله عرفت اني واحد خلني اماطل معها
مابي الحب الامنك:دانه ويش فيش مخراف اني دلع مو واحده غير
شمياء شكلي بصدقش بس قولي اليها اتحط الميك ابي اسمع صوتها
دانه:لاهي الميك عندها خربان من زمان
شيماء:اممممممممممممممممممم عندها رقم جوالك
دانه:نهي
شيماء:اعطيه رقمش
دانه :حلفي انتين عطيتش وجه واجد اصلا انتين مالش دخل فيي يالله ذلفي عني شوفي بعدين بعطيها الرقم وبتشوفي انها بنت 
شيماء:لاخليها تعطيش رقمها ورسالي اليها رقمش واتصلي عليها 
احب اعيش حياتي واعيش في اعز قلوب ناسي:دلع بعطيش رقم جوالي واتصلي الي
مابي الحب الامنك:جوالي في المصلحه بعد ساعه بيجيبه اخوي
شيماء:اوكي خليها ترسل اليش رقمها
وبعد كذاقالت دانه اليهاتعطيها الرقم وعطتها ايها
وشيماء تركت دانه وراحت الى ساره ورجعت دانه الى المسنجر وقالت الى قيس انها بتروح اتصلي ولما بتكلمها في اتلفون بتقص اليها السالفه وقيس حده متورط مو عراف شنو يسوي...

----------


## قطعة سكر

_الجزء الثالث عشر:

دانه راحت اتصلي ويا ساره و شيماء...لما خلصو رجعت دانه للماسنجر بس مالقت دلع<<قيس>> فكلمت صديقتها زهره...أتصل أبو وليد لساره و قال لها أنه بيجي لها بعد نص ساعه يعني تجهز نفسها.

جهزت كل شي و قعدت تسولف ويا شيماء.
شيماء:سارو أتحبي اتسافري.
ساره:يعني مو واجد..وأنتي؟!
شيماء:أمووووت في السفر و خصوصي أذا بنروح سوريا وأعشق الباص عشق مافي زيه.
ساره:أنتو في كل أجازه تسافرو؟!
شيماء:هيه الحمدلله.
ساره:وين اتروحو؟!
شيماء:رحنا سوريا ست مرات و لبنان مرتين و الأردن و أيران و الكويت و قطر و رحنا مكه والمدينه ثلاث مرات و البحرين ماأعتبرها سفره لأن مابين شهر و شهر انروحها.
ساره:ماشاء لله..و وين بتروحو هلسنه.
شيماء:يمكن انروح سوريا..عمري مابشبع منها أحبها موت.
ساره تصغي لصوت الي تسمعه:شيماء في أحد يعزف على البيانو.
شيماء سمعت الحن فتحت الباب اشوي علشان تسمع عدل:الله وحشني عزفه.
ساره:من الي يعزف؟!
شيماء:هادي.
ساره:كيف عرفتي أنه هادي؟!
شيماء:مستحيل ماأعرف الحن الي يفضله حبيبي.
ساره ابتسمت لها و قعدو يصغو للحن..فجئه اتغير الحن وصار لحن حزين مايل على الخشونه.
ساره:ليش غير الحن الي قبله أحلى.
شيماء بحزن:هذا لحن جواد مو هادي.

ساره كانت بتسأل شيماء ليش لحن جواد حزين بس حسته سؤال سخيف و ماله داعي.

دق عليها أبو وليد و قالها أنه قريب ويجي يعني تنتظره برى...وهي تمشي ويا شيماء لفتت أنتباها المكتبه الي في الصاله وقفت عندها.

ساره:أول مره أشوف هلمكتبه.
شيماء:لأن جواد توه شارينها و ما لاقت مع غرفته فحطها أهني.
ساره بدهشه:يعني كل هلكتب لجواد.
شيماء:هههههه لا عاد مو لهدرجه..نص الكتب له و الباقي لأمي و أبوي...جواد يحب يقره خصوصي الكتب الي عن النفس البشريه.
ساره(شكله من كثرة الكتب الي يقراهم اتعقد..اصلآ هو يبغى له أحد يحلل شخصيته مو هو يحلل شخصية غيره)
لفت أنتباها كتاب فوق الكتب(يعني من شكله يبين أن أحد كان يقراه)أخذته قرت عنوانه_تكامل الشخصيه_أتصفحته بهتمام شيماء لاحظت أهتمامها بهلكتاب.
شيماء:أذا تبغي تقريه خذيه.
ساره:حق من الكتاب.
شيماء عارفه أنها أذا قالت أنه حق جواد ساره بتنحرج مابتاخذه:الى أبوي وهو مو فاظي حق يقراه فعادي تاخذيه.
ساره تبتسم:شكرآ.

_________________

#غرفة قيس#

سكر الماسنجر وراح يصلي بعد ماخلص أنسدح على السرير يفكر في الورطه الي حط نفسه فيها وهو يفكر طرت على باله فكره و عجبته اكثير...يووووه أنا ليش ماسويت جذي من الأول كان بيمديني أسمع صوتها وقت ماأبغى...خلني أروح ألحق على عمري وأشوف كان فيه يبيعوه لو لأ.


طلع من البيت و راح يشتري الشي الي يبغاه و رجع البيت وأول شي سواه أنه دخل على الماسنجر و كلم دانه.

(شيماء كانت ويا دانه لما دخل عليها قيس)

ماأبي الحب الا منك:هلا.
أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي:أهلين وينش أتأخرتي.
ماأبي الحب الا منك:لأني كنت ويا أخوي عشان جوالي.

شيماء:قولي له يتصل لش .

أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي:زين عجل بدق عليش.
ماأبي الحب الا منك:لا مايمديش تدقي علي لأن أخوي خرب شريحتي...بس ويش صاير أول مره اتقولي تبغي تكلميني.

دانه:اففف و يش الحل.
شيماء:لا و لله ماتمشي علي الخرطه الي تخرطوها ثنينكم.
دانه متضايقه:أني وين وأنتي وين أني بديت أشك في الموضوع...أصلآ أني ماأعرف هلبنيه.
شيماء:كيف يعني؟!

في هلحظه رد قيس...ماأبي الحب الا منك:الووووووووو وينش.
أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي:معاش.
ماأبي الحب الا منك:دانه أني عندي رقم قديم ماأستخدمه الا قليل..تبغي اتكلميني عليه
أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي:ويش اتحارسي عطيني اياه ابسرعه.


شيماء اطالع دانه وهي أدق الرقم:حطيه اسبيكر ابغى أسمع.

دانه:الوو.
قيس(افف مو هذا وقته ينشال..اي زين أتعدل{يقصد الجهاز الي يغير الصوت..طلع ذكي})
دانه:الوو..دلع.
قيس بصوت أنثوي:هلا.
دانه أرتاحت:كيف الحال.
قيس<<دلع>>:الحمدلله..أنتي كيفيك أنشالله امنيحه.
دانه:ههههه أنقلبتي لبنانيه.
قيس(ياربي بتذبحني بضحكتها):دانه قوليلي ليش قلتي تبغي تكلميني الحين.
دانه:لحظه.

دانه:أتأكدتي أنها بنيه ممكن تدلفي برى.
شيماء:هذا جزاتي أني خايفه عليش.
دانه:شكرآ ماأبغى خوفش..أطلعي برى.
شيماء:مالت عليش يابقره.
دانه:بقره أنتين..يالصخله.
شيماء:اوفف أني أروح أشاهد أحسن لي.
دانه:أحسن..فكه.
(هم دايم جذي لما يكونو مع بعض يتشابقو بس مع هذا يحبو بعض)
دانه:الوو.
قيس:ويش فيش نقعتيني في التلفون.
دانه:لأن شيمو أختي غافتني هلغفيفه.
قيس:زين ماقلتيلي ليش قلتيلي أتصل.
دانه بدلع:ليش مو عاجبش صوتي.
قيس(ذاااااابحني):لا طبعآ عاجبني بس أبغى أعرف ليش الحين أخذتي رقمي مو من قبل؟!
دانه:لأن أختي شيمو...(قالت كل الا صار).
قيس:حرام عليش كل هلأنوثه الي تنقط مني و تقولي أني واحد.
دانه:كلامش كلام ارجال...دلع وشو هذا الصوت.
قيس(افف كان مو أنكشف خلني أسكر أحسن لي):دانه كلميني على الماسنجر.
دانه:ليش؟!
قيس:أحلى.
دانه:اوكى...باي.
قيس:فمان الله.
دانه:ماقلت لش كلامش زي كلام الرجال.
قيس(أنا لازم أعود نفسي ماأتكلم وياها جذي):ويش أسوي كل من أخوتي.
دانه:ههههه زي
قيس يقاطعها:زين أكلمش على الماسنجر..باي
دانه:باي.

قيس:اشوه كنت قريب و أنكشف..يمسك الي يغير الصوت..كل منك كنت ابنفضح كل شوي يزن..اااااااااه يامحلاة صوتها يذبح..بس يبغالي ماأكلمها واجد عشان لا أنكشف.

_________________

#غرفت ساره#

فتحت الكتاب بدت تقراه لين وصلت لجمله مأشر عليها بقلم أحمر "من شأن تكامل الشخصيه أن يشعر صاحبها بالثقه في نفسه"حست بغصه لأن هالصفه تتمنى أن تكون فيها...قلبت الكتاب و فتحت صفحة الفهرس لقت بجنب الصفحه كلام مكتوب بنفس القلم الأحمر.

المكتوب:

"في نظري أن مو كل أنسان كامل الشخصيه لأن لازم في شي يخرب عليه شخصيته مافي أنسان مايتمنى اتكون شخصيته متكامله بس لازم يسعى لهشي و يحقق طموحه.. والكمال لله...جواد(حط بجنبه توقيعه)"

ساره:الكتاب لجواد ليش شيماء قالتي أنه لخالي...قامت عن السرير حطت الكتاب في مجر كمدينتها طفت النور أخذت دبدوبها و أنسدحت على السرير...حاولت تنام بس ماقدرت تمت أتفكر بالكلام الي كاتبنه جواد أثر فيها كلامه بس ليش ماتدري.

_________________

اليوم التالي#محل الرميه الحاسمه#
(هذا مكان يتجمعو فيه الشباب حق يلعبو البولينغ يعني تقريبآ صالة رياضه)

جواد و هادي يلعبو بكرة البولينغ.
هادي:جواد..شيماء بتسوي لها حفلة عيد ميلاد؟!
جواد:ولله زين أنك ذاكر ان عيد ميلادها هالسبوع.
هادي:أكيد بذكر عيد ميلاد حبيبتي ليش ماأذكر.
جواد يرمي الكوره: توها قايله لأبوي أنها تبغى تسوي لها حفله و طبعآ أبوي وافق.
هادي ياخذ له كوره عشان يرميها:ويش بتهديها؟!
جواد:شيماء تحب الأجهزه بشتى أنواعها يعني بشتري لها جهاز.
هادي:وشو الجهاز؟!
جواد:يمكن استيريو لأن الأستيريو الي عندها اخترب.
هادي:اهااا...جواد في واحد جاي جهتنا دور شوف تعرفه.
جواد لف شاف سلمان فتقدم له سلم عليه و سولف وياه..

.....

هادي راح مواقف السيارات لسيارة جواد عشان بياخذ منها حاجه اليه.

تم يدور الشي الي يبغاه بس مالقاه و لما كان بيطلع أنتبه لصورة ساره و جواد.. اتذكر ان جواد خلى صديقه يصوره هو وساره عشان سالفة شيماء...غريبه لحد الحين محتفظ بالصوره ليش ماعطاها شيماء..يمكن نساها..بعد اشوي بقوله عنها..حط الصوره في الطبلون حق السياره ورجع للمحل.

.....

سلمان:ها جواد مو قلت بتجي تتغذى عندنا
جواد:هههه أصلآ أنا مايمديني اتغذى في البيت تبغاني اتغذى عندكم.
سلمان:ليش
جواد:على حسب دوامي في المستشفى.
سلمان:يعني أنت اشتغلت..مبروووووك..اممم من الي كان وياك.
جواد:هادي ولد خالتي..في هالحظه جى هادي..جواد عرفهم على بعض وتمو يسولفو لين كل واحد فيهم راح بيته.

_________________

بعد يومين #غرفة فاطمه#

فاطمه:اوكى راشد بس ربع ساعه و بخلص .
راشد:فطوم حبيبتي مو تتأخري أنا ماأصبر.
فاطمه:عشر دقايق و تعال.
راشد:زين بس ماأبغاش تتأخري لأن مالي خلق حق هذرة قيس.
فاطمه:ههههههه خلاص مابتأخر.
راشد:مع السلامه.
فاطمه:الله يسلمك.

حوراء:وين بتروحو؟!
فاطمه:بس بنتمشى بسياره.
حوراء:أهااا.
فاطمه:صح ماقلتيلي ويش صار لما رحتي بيت أهل رائد.
حوراء عافسه وجهها:جنانو كانت اهناك.
فاطمه:ويش فيش تقوليها جذي.
حوراء:لأني ماطقتها من أول ماشفتها ماقدرت ابلعها حسيت بغصه و ماتنحب و مو حليوه.
فاطمه:عاد زوديتها مو لهدرجه.
حوراء:بلا زودتها بلا بطيخ..هي ماتنطاق.
فاطمه:أعترفي أنش اتحبيه و تغاري عليه.
حوراء:مافيها شي لو غرت عليه لأنه خطيبي.
فاطمه:زين عورتي راسي ممكن تطلعي برى عشان أجهز.
حوراء:اوفففففف.

_________________

#بيت أبو جواد#

ساره أتصلت لشيماء و قالت لها أنها بتجي لهم (عشان تعود الكتاب).

شيماء:دانوو..ساره بتجي بعد اشوي ماتبغي تقعدي ايانا.
دانه بشكل جدي:شيمو في حاجه صارت و أبغى أقولها لش.
شيماء:ياي وناسه أحب السوالف يللا قولي.

دانه راحت اتسكر الباب و قعدت مقابل شيماء.

دانه:من قبل يومين كنت أني نازله عشان أشرب ماي و شافتني تينا قالتلي أن ساره بعديه ماتدخل أني قلت يمكن مستحيه فرحت برى بس قبل ما أطلع لها سمعتها تتكلم وياجواد.
شيماء:أي و بعدين ويش اسمعتي.
دانه: ماسمعت كلامهم من أول بس أسمعت ساره تقوله أنه طاح من عيونها و أنها تكرهه وهو قال لها أنها ماتهمه و طلع.
شيماء:متأكده من الي تقوليه.
دانه:أكيد..بس أبغى أعرف ليش ساره تكره جواد أكيد سوى لها شي.
شيماء:أني أعرف بس لاتقولي لأحد.
دانه: مابقول يالله قولي.

(قالت لها كل الي صار).

دانه:هالحقير الي مايستحي على وجهه كيف سمح لنفسه أنه يسوي جذي
شيماء:بس هو كان
دانه تقاطعها:مهما كان عذره الي سواه غلط...وين الصوره الحين.
شيماء تضرب جبهتها:يوووووه نسيتها ماأخذتها من عند جواد.
دانه:روحي أتصلي له أسئليه وين ودها يالفالحه.

تركتها و راحت تتصل لجواد بس مارد عليها و تمت ادق عليه ليما زهقت و راحت اتعدل نفسها عشان ساره قربت توصل لهم.


جت ساره عودت الكتاب و قعدت تسولف مع شيماء...هي كان في بالها أنها بتقعد اشوي ه تطلع بس سوالف شيماء ماتخلص ولا ينمل منها فقعدت وياها مده أطول...طرى على بال شيماء أنهم يلعبو لعبة الصراحه فلعبوها(مع انها ماتناسب أثنين يلعبوها بس لعبوها)

ساره: ماعندي أسئله.
شيماء: عادي أي سؤال يخطر على بالش.
ساره: أممم من هو أقرب شخص لش؟!
شيماء ببتسامه:معروفه جواد.
ساره:ليش؟!
شيماء:أولآ لأنه أخوي الكبير و مفروض اني أحبه وأني أحبه...ثانيآ هو الوحيد الي يفهمني ويدللني و يراعي مشاعري و يحبني و حنون وطيب...الله يهني الا بتاخذه
ساره(قولي الله يعينها بتاخذ واحد ممكن يخونها في اي لحظه)>>>{ولا اتغيرت نظرتها}.

.......

دخل سيارته الكراج و توه بيدخل داخل الا ويشوف تينا تنظف الزراعه.
جواد:تينا لما اتخلصي نظفي سيارتي من داخل.
تينا:أنا مايئرف.
جواد:بس رتبيها و بخريها لأنها نظيفه ماتحتاج لتنظيف.
تينا:زين بابا.

عطاها مفتاح السياره و دخل داخل البيت...شاف ساره و شيماء وهم يلعبو في الصاله._

----------


## قطعة سكر

_جواد:السلام عليكم.
شيماء و ساره: و عليكم السلام.
شيماء: عمرك طويل تونا اتكلم عنك.
جواد يجلس على الكنبه:ليش تتكلمي عني و ويش قلتي؟!
شيماء: قاعدين نلعب لعبة الصراحه و ساره سألتني من هو أقرب شخص الي فأني قلت أنت.
جواد قام من الكنبه و راح أخذ غرشة ماي و قعد جنب شيماء:بلعب وياكم..فر الغرشه و صارت على جهة شيماء.
جواد:يللا بسألش..لحظه أنتو حالفين تجابو صح مو.
شيماء:هيه حلفنا.
جواد ببتسامه عريضه:سؤالي من قسم لقسمين...لو مثلآ اجي أقولش أن هادي خطب ويش اتسوي.
ساره(ويش هالسؤال المحرج)
شيماء سكتت اشوي: بكيفه مالي دخل فيه.
جواد:أوكى و أذا كانت الا خطبها دانه ويش اتسوي؟!
شيماء بنبره زي الصراخ:كان أذبحه كفايه أنه بيكون لاعب علي طول هالسنين و أخر شي يخطب و مايخطب الا أختي عدمو البنات الا
جواد يقاطعها:بس خلاص هدي مو سؤال أكلتيني بقشوري.
شيماء:عشان مره ثانيه تسألني سؤال عدل مو جذي...فرت الغرشه و جت على جهة ساره...أممم أبغاش تشبهيني أني و جواد بشي.
ساره:مافهمت.
شيماء:زي لين قلت لش أنش قمر يعني من جمالش.
ساره استحت:لحظه بفكر..بعد دقيقه وشوي..أنتين زي الطير..الطير مايقدر يثبت في مكان يحب اسافر وهذي الصفه فيش..الطير دايم يغرد وما يسكت وأنتي ماتقدري تسكتي وماتسولفي..في بعض الطيور تتأقلم بسرعه وأنتين ماشاالله اجتماعيه وبسرعه تتأقلمي..الطيور مره احليو وأنتين احليوه وتهبلي.
شيماء:جبتيها شكرآ هذا من ذوقش...يلا شبهي جواد.
ساره طلعت فيه ودارت وجهها لجهه ثانيه: البحر.
شيماء:كيف يعني؟!
ساره: ساكته

رن جوال جواد...جواد:هلا ولله من زمان ماسمعنا هالصوت...تركهم و راح غرفته.

شيماء:ساره روحي غرفتي اشوي وباجي لش.
ساره:مو تتأخري.
شيماء:انزين...وراحت غرفة جواد دقت الباب و دخلت.

جواد:لحظه اشوي..(يسوي لشيماء حركه عن ويش تبغى).
شيماء: قول للتكلمه أنك مشغول و بتتصله بعدين.
جواد:ليش.
شيماء: أبغاك في موضوع.
جواد:بتصلك بعد اشوي...أوكى مع السلامه.

جواد:سديت الخط ويش تبغي.
شيماء:وين وديت صورة ساره.
جواد:اي صوره؟!
شيماء:جواد لاتستغبي..الصوره الي ساره وياك في سيارتك.
جواد :مو عطيتش أياها.
شيماء: لا أنت قلت نسيتها في سيارتك.
جواد:يووووه أنا ماأدري أذا كانت في السياره لو لا.
شيماء عصبت:جواد مو ناقصه مزحك هذا شرف البنيه مو لعبه.
جواد قام من مكانه..شيماء:وين رايح؟!
جواد:باروح ادور الصوره.
شيماء:يعني أنت صحيح ماتندلها.
جواد:ولله العظيم ماأندلها...توه بيطلع.
شيماء: واذا ماشفتها.
جواد:اوفففف خليني أروح اشوفها وين.
شيماء:زين ويش اقولها؟!
جواد:ويش تبغي تقولي لها؟!
شيماء:جواد أني عارفه أن ساره قالت لك أنها تكرهك .
جواد:مو مهم.
شيماء:أنت مايمهك بس أني يهمني.
جواد:افف قولي الا تبغيه أهم شي ماتقولي الحقيقه.
شيماء:يعني اكذب.
جواد: مو هي أتصلت لش قبل مارحت لها
شيماء:هيه
جواد:حلفي أني كنت رايح عشانش وهذي الحقيقه.
شيماء:مره ظريف و ويش تفسر الي سويته 
جواد:قولي أني كنت أمزح و لما جت بتكفخني مسكت ايدها ولاأرادي بستها و حلفي لأني عن جد ماكنت امخطط لهالشي...تركها و راح

.....

ساره ملت وهي تحارس شيماء فقررت أنها تتصل لأبو وليد..أخذت جوالها و توها بتظغط على زر الأتصال الا و تجي شيماء

ساره:شان أتأخرتي اشوي بعد.
شيماء قعدت مقابلها:فسري لي ليش شبهتي جواد بالبحر.
ساره:تبغي الصدق.
شيماء:أكيد.
ساره:البحر تتغير حركاته بسرعه و جواد نفس الشي ماتقدري تتوقعي تصرفاته..البحر مكان رومنسي و جواد فيه بعض الرومنسيه..البحر غامض و جواد بنسبه الي أكثر من غامض.
شيماء:خلصتي؟!
ساره:هيه.
شيماء:اسمعيني..بنسبه الى أنه فيه بعض الرومنسيه فهذا أني أوافقش فيه أما بالنسبه لغموضه فهو جذي من زمان..أني ماشوفه غامض بس مو بس أنتي الي تقولي عنه جذي..و تصرفاته عاديه هو من زمان جذي بس لما رجع من أمريكا في شي اتغير فيه و الكل لاحظ هالشي.
ساره:ويش الشي؟!
شيماء:جواد من ماتت سالي الله يرحمها وهو مايعزف على البيانو بس الحين صار يعزف.
ساره:من هي سالي؟؟؟
شيماء:ماتعرفيها!!!!
ساره:للأسف ماحصلي الشرف أتعرف عليها.
شيماء:لا تخرطي..كنتي تلعبي وياها لما كنا صغار..سالي بنت خالي أحمد.
ساره:اي ذكرتها..هي لما ماتت كنا مسافرين و ماقدرنا انجي عزاها...انزين ويش علاقتها بجواد؟!
شيماء:يبغى لي أقولش السالفه من أول.
ساره اتحمست:يالله قولي.
شيماء:سالي كانت اتحب جواد و كلنا نعرف هالشي كانت دايم تجي لن
ساره تقاطعها: وهو كان يحبها؟؟
شيماء:لا تقاطعيني و اسمعيني...كانت تجي وتسمع عزفه اتموت في كل شي يتعلق بجواد لدرجة أنها لما كان عمرها 15 خلت جواد يعلمها على البيانو
ساره:كم كان عمره؟!
شيماء:تقريبآ 18..سالي جميله وكل شي فيها حلو فجواد أعجب ابها بس ماحبها كان يعزها..ماعلينا من هالشي..المهم..من قبل سنتين تقريبآ رجع جواد من أمريكا عشان يقضي أجازته عندنا و قرر أنه يخطب سالي خالي وافق بس قال أنهم بيأجلو الموضوع ليما جواد يخلص دراسته..لو تشوفي ردة فعلها لما سمعت أن جواد خطبها شان تستجني من الظحك عليها..سارو قومي انصلي و بعدين أكمل لش ويش صار.
ساره:انزين._

----------


## قطعة سكر

_راحو ايصلو ولما خلصو جت لهم دانه وقعدت وياهم اشوي بعدين تركتهم و راحت اتشاهد.

ساره:يالله كملي بعدين ويش صار؟؟
شيماء:لوين وصلت؟؟
ساره:الى أن هي فرحت واستانست واتونست.
شيماء:ههههه شكلش يظحك.
ساره:اففف ماعليش من شكلي قولي ويش صار.
شيماء: ماأعرف ويش صار بظبط بس بقولش الي أعرفه..في اليوم الي ماتت فيه سالي كانت رايحه اتزور صديقتها في المستشفى ولما كانت بتطلع بس شافت زحمة و فوظة المستشفى جاها فضول تعرف ويش صاير لما سألت عرفت ان واحد امسوي حادث و محتاج أحد يتبرع له بدم و هالواحد هو جواد..قالت لهم أنها خطيبته و بتتبرع له بدمها..فصيلة دمها نفس فصيلة دمه.
ساره:انزين كيف ماتت؟؟؟
شيماء:الدكاتره الي في المستشفى أغبياء..سالي كان عندها فقر دم حاد ماقالت لهم و هم سحبو منها دم واجد فعلى طول أغمي عليها و هم ماجابو خبرها و(بدت ادموعها اطيح) ماتت بسبهم(و صاحت).

ساره حضنتها قعدت تهدئها

شيماء بعد ماهدئت : انتي ماشفتي حالة جواد بعد ماعرف بموتها .
ساره:ويش سوى؟؟
شيماء:كان يفكر أن هو سبب موتها كره كل شي حتى البيانو لأنه يذكره ابها بعدين سافر و الباقي تعرفيه.
ساره: ساكته
شيماء:ساره مابغاش تكرهي جواد على الحركه الي سوها.
ساره متفاجئه:هو قالش!!!!!!!!
شيماء:جواد مايخبي عني شي بس بعض الأحيان... ولله العظيم ماكان يقصد.
ساره متضايقه:أوكي سدي الموضوع.
شيماء:لا لازم تفهمي 
ساره:شيماء مو الحين ماأبغى أسمع شي..أخذت جوالها عشان تدق على أبو وليد بس في غرفة شيماء مافي أرسال.
ساره:مافي ارسال.
شيماء:امشي الصاله التحتيه في ارسال قوي.

و هم نازلين كان جواد توه جاي و يبين عليه من شكله أنه تعبان حده..راحت له شيماء و مسكته...جواد ويش فيك؟؟؟

جواد مارد عليها طاح أغمي عليه..ساره نزلت من الدرج راحت لهم.

شيماء خايفه:جواد..جواااد..تكفى رد علي..بصوت عالي..جيبي ماي..حطت راسه على رجايلها.

ساره راحت تجيب ماي و هي اصلآ مو عارفه شتسوي ترتجف..في الفتره الي راحت فيها ساره تجيب الماي شيماء نادة دانه و أمها بس دانه ماسمعتها لأنها تسمع أغاني في غرفتها وأمها تسبح..سمعتها تينا وراحت لها.

تينا:نعم ماما.
شيماء:بلا ماما بلا بطيخ ماتشوفي جواد طايح..اتصلي لأبوي بسرعه.
تينا:زين ماما

جت ساره عطت شيماء الماي..تمت اتطالع طريقة جواد وهو يتنفس كان يتنفس بصعوبه وهي اتطالع أنتبهت على شي مرمي على الأرض.

ساره:شيماء..جواد كان يدخن
شيماء شافت علبة السجاير:غبي الدكتور مانعنه أنه يدخن.. حاولي اتصحيه ليما أشوف دواه

ساره ولاكأن شيماء قالت لها شي بعدها واقفه مكانها.

شيماء بصوت عالي:اقولش تعالي صحيه.
ساره جلست بجنبه و سوت نفس الوضعيه الي كانت شيماء امسويتنها و لاأرادي بدت ادموعها اتطيح عليه و قلبها يدق بقوه وحست حرارتها ارتفعت..أنتبهت أنه بيصحى..شيماء..شيماء.
شيماء تركض:جيت جيت..قعدت جواد و شربته دواه..في هالحظه جت أم جواد.
أم جواد:شيماء ويش فيش اتصارخي..ويه ولدي ويش فيك يابعد عمري...انوديك المستشفى؟؟
جواد بصعوبه:ما ي حت اج ودون ي غرف تي(مايحتاج ودوني غرفتي)

أم جواد و شيماء حملوه على كتفهم و ودوه غرفته تركوه يرتاح..عودت شيماء لساره طمنتها على جواد بعدين راحت ساره البيت.

......

بعد ساعه تقريبآ سمع دق على باب غرفته.
جواد:الباب مفتوح.
هادي: السلام عليكم.
جواد:و عليكم السلام
هادي:سلامات ماتشوف شر عافك الله.
جواد:بل وتبغاني أرد على هذيل كلهم
هادي:عادي مافي اشكال
جواد:الله يسلمك و الشر مايجيك و الله يعافيك.
هادي:ههههه مافيك شي كيف خالتي تقول أنك بتموت وحالتك حاله ومادري شو
جواد:يعني ماتعرف الأمهات لازم ايمصخوها
هادي:انزين ممكن تقولي السبب الي خلاك ادخن .
جواد:صورة ساره..ماأدري وينها أخاف تكون طاحت في الشارع لما صدم
هادي:الصوره في سيارتك.
جواد:أنا فتشت سيارتي كلها و ماشفت الصوره
هادي:بس أنا حطيتها في الطبلون لما رحنا*الرميه الحاسمه*بس نسيت و ماقلت لك.
جواد:أنت متأكد
هادي:مليون بالمئه
جواد:أنا دورت عليها في الطبلون بس مالقيتها
هادي:يمكن أحد ركب وياك وأخذها.
جواد:ماحد ركب وياي غير العيله
هادي:يعني احمد ربك ماراحت لأحد غريب
جواد:أشكرك ريحتني اشوي.

_________________

طول ماأهي في السياره وهي اتفكر ولما وصلت البيت ماكان عندها مزاج حق تتعشى وعلى طول راحت غرفتها..ياربي أني ليش قاعده افكر به كنت افكر في الموقف الي سواه بس..بس الحين افكر في كل شي يتعلق به..لايكون لالالا أني أكيد امخرفه و أصلآ حتى لو كان جذي مو بهالسرعه مامداني...اوففف خلني أنام أحسن لي.

_________________

مكالمه تلفونيه بين قيس<<دلع>>و دانه.

دانه:عاد تعالي الحفله ورى بكره أبغى أشوفش.
قيس(ياريت):ماأقدر عندي ظروف.
دانه:حاولي عاد.
قيس:قلت لش ماأقدر
دانه:اوفففففف
قيس:انتي بتطلعي اليوم؟؟؟
دانه:هيه باروح أشتري لي اثياب حق العيد ميلاد.
قيس:وين بتروحي.
دانه:بعدي ماأقرر.ليش تسألي؟؟؟
قيس:أني باروح أشتري لي ثياب وأبغى أعرف اي مكان بتروحيه يمكن أشوفش اهناك.
دانه:مافكرت أنتي وين بتروحي؟؟
قيس:مجمع الواحه
دانه:ماأحس أنه لذاك الزود
قيس:أنتي روحي ولا عليش
دانه:اوكى بقول لأخوي مع السلامه.
قيس:الله يسلمش

قالت لجواد و شيماء أنها تبغى اتروح الواحه و اتصلت لقيس<دلع< عشان تقوله أنها بتروح.

*مجمع الواحه*

دانه أتصلت لقيس<دلع< بس طلع لها مقفل فقعدت تتسوق هي وجواد شيماء..وهم يمشو رن جوال جواد

جواد:الوو
المتصله بتردد:السلام عليكم
جواد(ويش هالصوت اجنن):وعليكم السلام
المتصله:كيف الحال
جواد:الحمد لله بس من وياي؟؟؟
المتصله:أنت جواد مو
جواد:لحظه...باروح اشوي و باجي لما اتخلصو دقو علي...اتباعد عنهم وجلس على كرسي من الكراسي الموجوده.
جواد:هلا
المتصله:عندك أحد
جواد:مو مهم ماقلتيلي من وياي ويش بغيتي؟؟
المتصله:من أني سوري ماباقولك
جواد:اوكى من وين جبتي رقمي.
المتصله:بتصل فيك بعدين..مع السلامه
جواد: الله يسلمش..من هي هذي أول مره أسمع صوتها..يالله بعدين بعرف.

.....

دانه و شيماء ماأنتبهو لقيس الي طول ماهم يمشو هو وراهم بس من بعيد لين دخلو للمحل الي يتمنى انهم يدخلوه..دخل وراهم (الشاب الي يبيع في المحل واحد من معارف قيس من جذي اتفق مع قيس على انه يبدله اذا دخلو محله )جلس قيس مكان صاحبه
شيماء:شوفي دانو الشاب أحلى من الي قبله.
دانه ملتهيه في البدله الي عندها:افخر فيه خله يولي..شوفي هذي حليوه.
شيماء:اي اتهبل يالله بسرعه ماأحب الأسواق
دانه:اني بعد رجايلي عوروني...بكم هذي؟؟
قيس(ماورى اتكلمتي)سوى نفسه يقرى جريده وما سمعها.
دانه:ويش فيه دا مايسمع(هذا الي شفته في مزايا الغذاء).
شيماء:خلصيني أسأليه.
دانه:بكم هذا؟؟
قيس: ب175 ريال بس عشانش ب150.
دانه(احلف)فتحت شنطتها وطلعت 200 ريال وعطته البدله والفلوس.
قيس أخذ البدله وحطها في كيس:اتقابلنا من قبل مو.
شيماء قرصتها دانه وساسرتها:وين شفتيه.
دانه:اي عورتيني ويش دراني..هيه شفته في مزايا بعدين أقولش.
قيس عطاها الكيس والباقي 50 ريال:ماجاوبتيني.
دانه أخذت الخمسين:عندش خمسه وعشرين؟؟
شيماء:لحظه..طلعت خمسه و عشرين وعطتها 
قيس:قلت لش ب150 يعني يبقى لش .50
دانه حطت الخمسه و عشرين على الطاوله:اذا ماتبغاهم وديهم للفقاره أحسن..طلعت هي و شيماء.

_________________

ساره كلمت حوراء و أمل..قالتلهم عن حفلة عيد ميلاد شيماء و اتفقو أنهم يجتمعو في بيت جد ساره عشان يروحو محل الهدايا القريب منه..بعد ماأشترو الهدايا رجعو بيت جد ساره.

حوراء:سارو شغلي المكيف الجو حار
ساره:فاظيه لش قومي شغليه انتين لا تقولي تستحي لأنش اتعودتي على البيت
حوراء راحت شغلت المكيف و جلست جنب ساره
حوراء ادز ساره: شخبار حبيب القلب
ساره:اي حبيب
حوراء:ماتعرفي اي حبيب
أمل:يمكن عندها أكثر من واحد
ساره:بلا مصاخه 
أمل:صحيح حوراء أنتي شفتي جنان غير هذيك المره
حوراء:ويع لاتجيبي لي طاريها اتلوع جبدي على طول
ساره: كل هذا على ان هي تحب رائد ماليها ذنب اذا هي حبته لأن الحب ما يجي على كيفش و لا هواش
أمل:حوراء *أني بعد قلت *(هالكلمه يقولها أذا يتمسخرو)ان ساره ماتحب 
حوراء: قلت قبلش امبين عليها ماتحب
ساره:ويش فيكم عليي لو أحبه كان انتو أول ناس بتعرفو
حوراء:زين زين ماتحبيه بس روحي جيبي لي ماي.
ساره:أخدمي نفسش ابنفسش ماأقدر أقوم وأتعب نفسي عشانش
حوراء:مالت عليش ماتعرفي اسلوب الضيافه.
ساره:خليته لش
أمل:جيبي لي بعد

حوراء راحت عشان تشرب ماي بس لما جت بتدخل سمعت حركه في المطبخ مادخلت بس طلت شافت سلمان بس عاطنها ظهره يعني ماشافها..رجعت لهم

أمل:ماجبتي لي ماي
حوراء:يووووه نسيت 
أمل:أني عطشانه
ساره:جيبي لنفسش
أمل:أنتين ماعندش الا هالجمله قولي شي مفيد
حوراء:جيبي لي أياش.
أمل:توش شاربه
حوراء:عادي أبغى بعد

راحت أمل المطبخ أخذت لها كاس شربت ماي و لما جت بتصب لحوراء دخل سلمان من الباب الثاني
سلمان(متشقق):السلام عليكم..كيف الحال
أمل(حدها مستحيه مو عارفه شتسوي)ماردت أخذت الكاس و دارت عشان اتروح
سلمان:على الأقل ردي السلام
أمل:وعليكم السلام
سلمان:وحشتيني{مصخها}
أمل صار وجهها مو بس طماطه الا أكثر.. فضلت أنها اتروح ابسرعه قبل لايقول شي ثاني

_________________

اليوم التالي#بيت ابو جواد#

ساره أول الواصلين لأن شيماء طلبت منها تجي قبل المعازيم عشان تمكيجها لأنها تعرف للمكياج..مكيجت دانه أول عشان تتفرغ لشيماء لما خلصت دانه راحت اتبدل في غرفتها..ساره مكيجت شيماء و لما خلصت طلعت من الغرفه عشان شيماء تبدل ثيابها..توها بتروح غرفة دانه الا تسمع جواد يناديها فتغطت. 

جواد:ساره شيماء في الغرفه
ساره:في غرفتها بس لاتدخل لأنها بتبدل.
جواد:وأنتي ليش متغطيه؟؟
ساره:متمكيجه.
جواد:أهااا
شيماء من داخل الغرفه:ساااره..ساااره
ساره:نعم
شيماء:تعالي اشوي
جواد:ساره دقي على جوالي شوفيه في غرفتها.

ساره دخلت الغرفه:ويش تبغي؟؟
شيماء:السلسال علق في شعري.

شالته من شعرها و لبستها السلسال..أخذت جوالها دقت على جوال جواد(شيماء سجلته عندها)
رن الجوال تحت السرير أخذته لا أرادي طلعت في الأسم..امسجل رقمي عنده!!ليش امسميني جذي؟؟؟!!!

(مابقول لكم الأسم خلو فضولكم يشتغل)

طلعت لجواد عطته أياه قالها اتقول لشيماء تسرع لأنه بيوديها الأستيديو حق التصوير

.....

بعد ساعه و نص أمتلاء بيت أبو جواد بالمعازيم (عاد شيماء معارفها واجد ماشاء لله)قبل ماتدخل شيماء حطت دانه غنية ليلة عيد الى أيوان..الكل أنبهر من جمالها و أنوثتها..بدى الرقص حوراء و ساره باهرين الكل برقصهم و من غنيه لغنيه..جى وقت تقطيع الكيكه راحت دانه لشيماء
دانه تساسرها:في مفاجئه الش اسمعيها الحين.

رنة دانه على جواد و جواد قال لهادي يبدئ في العزف شيماء عرفت عزفه على طول...هادي يعزف لي يابعد عمري.
دانه:شيمو قصي الكيكه لاتفشلينا.

قطعت الكيكه و لما خلصت رنة دانه على جواد و جواد سوى حركه لهادي.

هادي وقف العزف و أخذ المايكريفون:أهدي هالمعزوفه الى حبيبة قلبي صاحبة الحفله.

كل البنات طلعو في شيماء الي وجهها صار حدث ولا حرج فشلانه و مستحيه لحدها.

هادي:شيماء أنا طلبتش من أبوش أتمنى ماتخذليني..أحبش من كل قلبي.

أرتفعت أصوات البنات الي تصفر و الي تصفق والي اتبارك ومن هذا القبيل بس شيماء كانت مو عارفه هي تفرح و لا تحمق على فشلتها أصلآ هي مو مستوعبه الي صار.

....._

----------


## قطعة سكر

_بعد ماطلعو كل الناس راحت غرفة جواد دقت الباب سلعت صوته دخلت.

جواد:هلا و لله..راح لها مسك ايدها وداها غرفتها فتح الباب..اتوقعت أنش تجي لي قبل ماتجي غرفتش..ويش رايش(أشر على الأستيريو).
شيماء:يااااي مشكور ياقلبي الله لايحرمني منك.
جواد:تعالي باراويش شي...
شيماء:الله لاب توب ماكنت أتوقع أنك بتشتري لي.
جواد:هذا مو من عندي..ببتسامه خبيثه:هدية هادي.
شيماء أستحت: ساكته
جواد:بتركش اجمعي أفكارش..تصبحي على خير.

_________________

اليوم التالي:

ساره أتصلت لسلمان و قالت له أنها بتجي تتغذى وياهم..بس لما راحت البيت مالقت جدتها و سلمان دقت على سلمان أكثر من مره بس مايرد بعد ساعه و ربع رن جرس البيت...سلمان عنده المفتاح مو معقول بيدق الجرس..لبست عباتها للأحطيات...فتحت الباب واتفاجئت
ساره:جواد!!!!!!!
جواد بوجه شاحب:جيبي شنطتش و مفاتيح البيت و تعالي.
ساره خافت من شكله:وين و ليش؟؟
جواد:باوديش البيت.
ساره:ليش؟؟؟
جواد:مو الحين تعرفي.
ساره:اسفه ويش الا بيضمن لي أنك بتوديني البيت مو مكان ثاني...اصلآ أنت ليش جاي أهني؟؟
جواد:ساره ثقي في بس هالمره.
ساره:مابطلع من أهني الا لما يجي سلمان.
جواد بحزن:سلمان مايقدر يجي ياخذش.
ساره بخوف:سلمان فيه شي؟؟؟؟
جواد:عظم الله أجرش
ساره حطت يدها على فمها مو قادره تصدق._

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الرابع عشر:

ساره بخوف:سلمان فيه شي؟؟؟؟
جواد:عظم الله أجرش.
ساره حطت يدها على فمها مو قادره تصدق:لا تكذب علي سلمان ما مات
جواد بسرعه:لا مو سلمان..نزل راسه..جدتش

راحت له مسكت كتوفه اتهزه و ادموعها أتطيح أربع أربع:جواد تكفى قولي أنك تكذب علي ريحني
جواد مسك ايدينها حرك وجهه بطريقة نفي.
ساره بدى اصياحها يعلى صارت اتصيح بطريقه تقطع القلب..جواد ماقدر يستحمل منظرها.
جواد بحنان:ساره الي تسويه مايصير هذا
ساره تقاطعه:هذي أمي تعرف ويش معنى أنها أمي أنت ماتحس أبوي مات أمي وجودها زي عدمه مابقى لي الا هي..رجعت تصيح.
جواد ماتحمل اصياحها و بحركه عفويه مايقصد منها أي شي غلط حضنها..ساره ماحست بلي حواليها لأنها في قمة الصياح..بعد ثواني أغمى عليها جواد أبتلش ابها ماعرف شيسوي و مو معقول بيتركها جذي فحملها دخلها داخل البيت كان بيبطحها على الكنبه بس الكنب حقهم الواحد مايرتاح فيه{يعني كنب حق الزينه}..ركب فوق شاف غرفه مفتوح بابها و اليتات امشغله فدخلها و حط ساره على السرير غطاها بالبطانيه و طلع من الغرفه..طلع جواله من مخباه أتصل على شيماء

شيماء:هلا
جواد:أبوي في البيت؟؟
شيماء أستغربت:هيه بس ليش تسأل؟! فيك شي؟؟
جواد:جدتت ساره ماتت
شيماء شهقت:أنت شقاعد تقول
جواد:قولي لأبوي يجيبكم بيت جد ساره بسرعه
شيماء بعدها منصدمه:زين
جواد:شيماء لاتتأخرو..باي
شيماء:زين..باي

قالت لأبو جواد و راحو كلهم ماعدا أم جواد تمت في البيت.

.....

وصلو البيت و كان جواد قاعد في الصاله.

أبو جواد و شيماء و دانه:السلام عليكم.
جواد:و عليكم السلام..شيماء..دانه أركبو لساره فوق.

ركبو دانه و شيماء...أبو جواد:ويش صار؟؟
جواد:ساره أتصلت لسلمان و قالت له أنها بتجي بس قبل ما تجي تعبت جدتها واجد سلمان وداها المستشفى بس أول مادخلت المستشفى ماتت مالحقو عليها.
أبو جواد: ويش دراك بهذا كله؟؟
جواد:أنا أشتغل في نفس المستشفى الي سلمان راحها..لما شافني قالي أجي أخذ ساره وأوديها البيت.
أبو جواد:لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله..أنا لله و أنا له لراجعون..أنا باروح لسلمان و أنت أقعد مع خواتك

أول ما طلع أبوجواد سمع جواد صراخ فركب فوق. 

في طريقه لغرفة ساره شاف دانه جايه له تركض

دانه:جواد ساره كسرت العطور الي عندها و جرحت ايدها و الدم يسيل من ايدها.
جواد بصراخ:وانتي ويش تنتظري روحي جيبي لفه و ديتول و هالأشياء.
دانه:زين زين..وتنزل بسرعه.

جواد دخل الغرفه شاف شيماء ماسكه ساره تهديها و أيد ساره مليانه دم بس مو لذاك الزود.
جواد:ساره جيبي أيدش بشوفها.
ساره:أطلع برى مابغاك اهني.
جواد:ساره بلا عناد جيبي أيدش
ساره بطريقه هستيريه:أنت ماتحس قلت لك اطلع برى أنت سبب عذابي أكيد ماتت بسبتك..أطلع برى مابغى أشوفك ولا مره اشوفك اصير بخير أنت أكيد تكذب تكفى قولي أنك تكذب شيماء قوليله أني أحبها ماأقدر أعيش بدونها هي أمي عمري ماحسيت بالحنان الا بجنبها..أنتو ماتفهمون..قعدت اتصرخ شيماء اتحاول تهديها بس مو فايد حتى جواد حاول فيها بس مافاد.
لين جت دانه و معها كل المستلزمات...جواد مسك أيد ساره بالغصب و بدى يعقمها و يلفها..ساره كانت اتصارخ بس لما مسك ايدها بدت اتصيح بهدوء بس تشهق لما خلص طلب من شيماء تقعد معها لين اتنام.

جواد راح مع دانه الصاله قال لها كل الي صار.

جواد:دانه لما رحتو لساره ويش كانت اتسوي.
دانه:كانت نايم بس لما فتحنا الباب قعدت و صارت اتصارخ بطريقه مو طبيعيه..ليش صابها جذي؟؟
شيماء تدخل:يمكن من أثر الصدمه..حولت نظرها لجواد..نامت
جواد:زين قعدي وياها يمكن تقعد لازم تلاقي حد جنبها لأنها في حالة هستيريا<<hysterical.
شيماء:يعني ويش؟؟
جواد:هذا نوع من الأضطراب يصيب الأنسان اذا اتعرض للقلق أو الصدمه ممكن أنه يسبب اضطرابات في الوظائف الحسيه أو الحركيه أو الداخليه و هي صابها جذي لأني غبي مامهدت لها الموضوع على طول صدمتها.
دانه:عاد توك تدري أنك غبي.
جواد عصب:دانه مو هذا وقت مسخرتش.
دانه سكتت ولاقالت شي.

في المغرب رجع سلمان البيت وهو حالته حاله...شيماء و دانه كانو في غرفة ساره بس طلعو الصاله لأن سلمان دخل لها.

سلمان مسح ادموع ساره و حضنها:ساره لاتسوي في نفسش جذي ادعي لها بالرحمه هي محتاجه دعاش مابيفيدها اصياحش.
ساره رفعت راسها:بس أني أحبها.
سلمان:أنتي صليتي؟؟
ساره هزت راسه بالنفي.
سلمان:اذا اتحبيها قومي صلي واقري قران ادعي ليها بالرحمه و المغفره
ساره بوجه حزين:انشالله
سلمان باسها مابين عيونها و طلع من الغرفه...شيماء و دانه ساعدوها على أن هي اتروح تتمسح و اتصلي.

بعد ساعه امتلاء البيت بالناس..ساره رفضت أن أمها تقعد معها..قعدت جنب شيماء و دانه و حوراء و أمل الي أول ماسمعو بالخبر جوا على طول

أبوجواد وجواد و عمام وخوال سلمان قامو بالواجب يعني حضرو الدفن و قدمو الماي و القهوه الى الجو يعزوهم.

....

بعد أيام العزا...طول الأيام الي مرت وشيماء دانه أمل حوراء ماتركو ساره اي شي تبغاه يجيبوه لها مع أنها ماتطلب شي حتى الأكل ماتاكل الا لما يغصبوها لأن هي مارجعت البيت تمت في بيت جدها عشان سلمان و عشان ذكرى جدتها لأن كل زاويه في هالبيت تذكرها بها

أمل:ساره مو زين الي تسويه في نفسش لازم تاكلي أنتي ماتاكلي زين. 
حوراء:وجهش شاحب لازم تاكلي.
شيماء:باسوي لش عصير ليمون..توها بتطلع.
دانه:لحضه أنتظريني باروح معاش...و نزلو تحت للمطبخ.

ساره:أمل بطلب منش طلب بس لاترديني.
أمل:أمري ادللي لو تبغي عيوني بعطيش أياها.
ساره:هذا الغذا واجد علي ماباكله كله أبغاش تجيبي صحن وتحطي لسلمان تعطيه اياه.
أمل:باروح اجيب صحن و بحط له بس مو أني الي بعطيه اياه أنتي وديه له.
ساره:أنتي مابتسوي شي غلط بس بتوديه له..أدري أنك تبغي تتطمني عليه.
أمل:بس
ساره:خلاص اذا مابتروحي أني باروح.
حوراء تدخل:لالالا لاتقومي من مكانش أنتي ماأكلتي شي لو بتقومي بتطيحي..خلاص أني بوديه له.
أمل بسرعه:لا عيوني قاعده تحلمي أخليش تروحي له هذا الاناقص...أخذت الصحن وطلعت من الغرفه..حوراء ظحكت عليها:أمبين عليش تبغي تشوفيه..ساره ابتسمت.
حطت له الغذى في صحن وركبت لما وصلت لغرفته اترددت بس بعدين دقت الباب.
سلمان افتكرها ساره:دخلي الباب مفتوح.
أمل(فشله مستحيل ادخل)ردت دقت الباب.
سلمان(ويش فيها دي ماتسمع)قام عن سريره بتثاقل وهو بعده بيجامة النوم..فتح الباب
سلمان:أمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أمل مو عارفه شتقول:ااعظم الله أجرك.
سلمان اتسند على الباب اتأملها اشوي وتنهد:اجرنا و اجرش.
أمل قلبها يدق بقوه :ساره قالتلي اجيب لك الغذى..مدت الصحن له..طالعها اشوي اخذه.
سلمان:أمل.
أمل:لازم اروح.
سلمان:أمي كانت تتمنى تعرفش أكثر قبل ماتموت..أنا قلت لها أني ابغى أخطبش.
أمل نزلت راسها:الله يرحمها.(تمنت أنها تخفف عنه وأن يكون يحق لها أتكون معاه في محنته)
تركته ورجعت غرفة ساره..ساره خافت من شكل أمل:ويش فيش؟؟؟سلمان فيه شي؟؟؟
أمل صاحت:حالته تقطع القلب اهئ اهئ.
ساره:عشان جذي قلت لش تروحي له لأنه حالته اعظم مني صحيح هو ماسوى مثلي بس هو يتعذب من داخله.{وعلى قلبي صار وحيد}

_________________

بعد سبوعين#غرفة جواد#

جواد يكلم البنت الي كلمته في مجمع الواحه.

جواد:ليش ماأتصلتي من ذاك اليوم.
البنت:لسببين الأول:اني حسيت بتأنيب الضمير الثاني:اني ماأبغى اشغلك بس أبغى اسمع صوتك.
جواد:يعني الحين ماتحسي بتأنيب الضمير.
البنت: ساكته
جواد:الوو
البنت:جواد بسكر
جواد:لحظه أنتي انزعجتي من سؤالي
البنت:أني مو زي البنات الي تكلمهم.
جواد:أنتي تكلميني يعني زيهم.
البنت:لا أنا غير
جواد:كيف يعني؟؟
البنت:أنت ماتعرفني و لا حتى بتقدر تعرفني الا اذا اضعفت و قلتلك اسمي اذا صار هالشي ماراح اكلمك و بغير رقمي.
جواد:اهاا عشان جذي ماتحسي بتأنيب الضمير الحين..زين دام أني ماأعرفش كيف تعرفيني؟؟؟
البنت:أنا أعرف كل شي عنك.
جواد:زي ويش

البنت قالت له كل شي تعرفه حتى سالفة سالي أتكلمت عنها يعني كأنها عايشه معاه

جواد متفاجئ:أنتي كيف تعرفي كل الي قلتيه.
البنت:الي يحب لازم يعرف كل شي عن حبيبه.
جواد:زين انا شفتش من قبل؟؟
البنت:في حدود ثلاث لو اربع مرات.
جواد:يعني ممكن تكوني وحده من صديقات شيماء لو دانه.
البنت:مو شرط
جواد سمع دق على الباب:لحظه..فتح باب غرفته.
جواد:نعم
شيماء:مشغول؟
جواد:ويش تبغي؟؟
شيماء:ابغاك اتوديني لساره
جواد:ليش؟؟
شيماء:بقى ثلاثة ايام على الأختبارات وهي طول الأيام الي طافو غايبه.
جواد:اوكى هي في بيت جدها لو
شيماء تقاطعه:بعدها ماترجع بيتهم.
جواد:اوكى روحي اجهزي.
دخل الغرفه وسكر الباب
جواد:اسف طولت عليش.
البنت:لا عادي بس شكلك مشغول وأنا ماأبي اعطلك..باي
جواد:متى اكلمش؟؟
البنت:لا أنت لا ادق أنا بدق عليك.
جواد:على راحتش..باي
سد الخط و راح يبدل ملابسه.

....

في السياره

جواد:شيماء جيبي جوالش.
شيماء:حق ويش تبغاه؟؟؟
جواد:جيبيه و خلاص..عطته الجوال..شاف ارقام جوالها و رقم البنت مو عندها.
جواد عطاها جوالها:ساره ويش حالها؟
شيماء اتنهدت:زينه الحمدلله
جواد:طبعآ بتأجلي خطوبتك مو؟
شيماء:اكيد أني ابغى ساره تحضر خطوبتي.

وصلو بيت جد ساره ..جواد قال لشيماء أنه بعد ساعه بيجي لها.

ساره كانت تنتظر شيماء في الحديقه و أول مادخلت سلمت عليها دخلو داخل.

ساره:ماأبغى أكمل 
شيماء:بلا غباء باقي بس هالأمتحانات و تخلص المدرسه تبغي اضيعي تعب هالسنه كله
ساره: سلمان يقولي أكمل بس أحس اني مابقدم عدل.
شيماء:لا انشالله اتقدمي عدل.

علمتها الأشياء الي طافت عليها و حلت معاها أسئلة الكتاب{الأسبوعين الي غابت فيهم ساره كانو للمراجعه لأنهم خلصوا المناهج}

بعد ما خلصو كل شي...ساره:شيماء أني أبغى أعرف ويش صار يوم وفاة جدتي الله يرحمها أني ماأذكر شي.
شيماء:ويش الي ماتذكريه؟؟
ساره:كل شي أني ماأذكر كيف جرحت يدي و من الي وداني غرفتي و يعني ماأذكر شي.
شيماء:لماسمعتي بالخبر أغمى عليش جواد حملش وداش غرفتش
ساره:جواد!!!!!!!!!!!
شيماء:هيه جواد...المهم انك قعدتي تصارخي كسرتي كل العطور الي عندك جرحتي ايدك اني و جواد حاولنا انهديش بس مافاد و اذكر انش سبيتي جواد 
ساره:شو قلت له؟؟
شيماء:ماأذكر بس هو ماهمه الكلام الي قلتيه أخذ يدش و لفها.
ساره: ساكته
شيماء: ساكته
رن جوال شيماء
شيماء:هلا
جواد:اهلين يالله اطلعي أنا أنتظرش.
شيماء:اوكى الحين جايه.
جواد:باي
شيماء:باي

شيماء:ساره اذا احتجتي شي اتصليلي.
ساره:انشالله
وصلتها لين الباب..ساره:سلمي عليهم.
شيماء:كلهم{قصدها حتى جواد}
ساره:هيه.
شيماء ابتسمت:الله يسلمش..طلعت راحت ركبت السياره.
شيماء:اتسلم عليك.
جواد:زين سكري الباب ابغى امشي لأني مشغول.
شيماء سكرت باب السياره:أنت ويش فيك ماتعطي خلق هاالأيام.
جواد:اسف بس ولله مشغول.
شيماء:زين زين امشي.

.....

أول ماطلعت شيماء على طول راحت غرفتها..جواد حملني[احمرو اخدودها لمجرد انها اتخيلت الموقف]طالعت غرفتها..يوووه فشله أكيد شاف اصوري(كانت امعلقه اصورها في الغرفه)جلست على سريرها مسكت دبدوبها حضنته(سلمان جابه لها من بيتهم لأنها ماتقدر اتنام بدونه)..سمعت دق على الباب 
ساره:اتفضل
سلمان دخل جلس على سريرها:باقي كم يوم على الامتحانات؟؟؟
ساره:يوم السبت
سلمان:يعني باقي ثلاثة ايام..ويش هي الماده
ساره:جغرافيا و مكتبه.
سلمان:يالا قومي بذاكر لش جغرافيا ومكتبه أنتي ذاكريه.
ساره:انت تتكلم جد
سلمان:لا أتمسخر..يالله قومي توني ادري انش كسلانه.
ساره:امشي خلني أشوف كيف الشاطر بيذاكر لي.
سلمان:ههههههههههه.

_________________

اليوم التالي#بيت أبو قيس#

حوراء تكلم رائد
حوراء:رائد تكفى ابغى اذاكر.
رائد:يعني اسكر.
حوراء:ماأدري
رائد:ويش بتفيدش المذاكره دامش بتتزوجي.
حوراء(افف):مابتفيدني بس ابغى اذاكر ممكن.
رائد:خلاص بسكر بس بشرط
حوراء:قول
رائد:قولي حبيبي رائد بعد قلبي ممكن تسكر.
حوراء بدلع و خجل:رائد
رائد:اذا ماقلتي مابسكره.
حوراء:خلاص بقول..تاخذ نفس.
رائد:هههههه كأنش رايحه حرب.
حوراء:رائد استحي.
رائد:مو شغلي لازم اتقولي.
حوراء:زين..حبيبي رائد بعد قلبي ممكن تسكر>> عشان أشتاق لك و تشتاق لي.<<
رائد:عجبتني أخر جمله..خلاص عمري فمان الله.
حوراء:فمان الكريم.

----------


## قطعة سكر

*غرفة قيس*

مل وهو ينتظر دانه تدخل الماسنجر فتصل لها.

دانه:هلا
قيس>>دلع:اهلين..كيف الحال.
دانه:يعني كيف بكون اكيد زفت.
قيس:ليش
دانه:علي امتحان جغرافيا و توحيد فأكيد بكون مزاجي زفت لا والأزفت من جذي أن أبوي قالي أذا شافني على الكمبيوتر بيحرمني منه.
قيس(افف ويش هالحظ):يعني مابكلمك على المسن.
دانه:نهي
قيس:عجل مابعطلك مع السلامه.
دانه:الله يسلمش.سدت الخط و طلعت من الغرفه عشان تغير جو...وهي طالعه شافت جواد وشيماء يشاهدو.

دانه:مايصير كيف ابوي يرضى انش تشاهدي وأني مانعني من الكمبيوتر.
شيماء:ابوي مو هني وهذي فرصتي اشاهد الفلم.
دانه:لا ولله انتي ثانويه عامه يعني لازم تجيبي مجموع.
شيماء:ولازم أخذ لي قسط من الراحه.
جواد مندمج بالفلم:ممكن تسكتو ابغى اسمع.

انظمت لهم دانه و قعدو يشاهدو.

_________________

أول يوم في الأختبارات كان يوم تعب بنسبه للبنات و أول مارجعو بيوتهم صلو و على طول نامو ولما صحو ذاكرو الماده الثانيه و هذي حالتهم طول فتره الأمتحانات.

*أخر يوم في الأمتحانات*

ساره قاعده مع شيماء أمل حوراء..هم يسولفو وهي ساهيه..لاحظت سكوتها أمل.
أمل:ساره ويش فيش ساكته؟؟
ساره اتطالع جهه ثانيه:شوفي مرام تطالعني بنظرات حقد.
شيماء سمعتها:وين هي؟؟
ساره:عند الشجره.
شيماء طالعت مرام بس مرام حولت نظرها لجهه ثانيه.
شيماء:ماعليش منها خلها اتولي.
حوراء:صبايا بتسافرو؟؟
شيماء:أكيد لأني مابسجل في الجامعه.
أمل:وليش مابتسجلي؟؟
ساره ترد عن شيماء:لأنها بتتزوج هادي عن قريب فما له داعي الجامعه.
شيماء:مو بس عشان جذي..لأني ماحب الدراسه ماورى علي افتكيت من المدرسه تبغيني أروح الجامعه.
حوراء:راي من رايش.
أمل:بس اني ابغى اروح الجامعه.
شيماء:لازم الأراء تختلف...وانتي ساره تبغي تروحي الجامعه لو لا؟؟
ساره بوجه حزين:ماعندي طموح ليش اروح الجامعه..حتى نسبتي أكيد نزلت.
حوراء تغير الموضوع:هيه ماقلتولي وين بتسافرو؟؟
شيماء:يمكن سوريا.
أمل:أما أحنا مابنسافر لأن أبوي ماعنده أجازه.

بعد لحظات فتحو باب المدرسه عشان يطلعو الطالبات..لما كانو يلبسو عباياتهم جت وحده و عطت ساره ورقه على طول راحت..ساره قرت الورقه واتفاجأت.

شيماء:ويش مكتوب فيها؟؟
ساره عطتها الورقه و شيماء قرت المكتوب وانصدمت.

المكتوب:
"بنتقم وبحرق قلبش زي ماحرقتي قلبي على الكف الي عطيتيني اياه و ماأكون أني مرام اذا ماأنتقمت"
شيماء عصبت:هالحيوانه و تهدد بعد.
ساره بلا أهتمام:ماعليش منها أصلآ لو ماكانت خايفه كان جابت الورقه بنفسها أو قالت هالكلام بلسانها.
أمل:تتوقعو ويش بتسوي؟؟ 
ساره:ولاشي مابتقدر تسوي شي لأني ماأشوفها الا في المدرسه و أصلآ ماعندي شي تحرق قلبي عليه.

__________________

#بيت ابو جواد#

*غرفة جواد*

جواد يكلم البنت الي كلمته ذاك اليوم.

جواد:يعني انتي تدرسي من جذي ماقدرتي تكلميني.
البنت:ياريتني كلمتك كان احسن.
جواد:ليش؟؟
البنت:لأني كنت محتاجه لصوتك و ماقدمت في الأمتحان عدل.
جواد:اي سنه انتي؟؟
البنت:هذي أخر سنه.
جواد:يعني بعمر شيماء.
البنت:و معاها بنفس المدرسه.
جواد:عسى بس في نفس الفصل.
البنت:ماراح اقولك تالي تعرفني.
جواد:لهدرجه ماتبغيني أعرفش.
البنت:وأكثر..ياللا باي بسكر
جواد:هااا لحظه مو تسكري.
البنت:نعم
جواد:ازعلتي؟؟
البنت:يهمك اذا ازعلت؟؟
جواد:ماأحب أحد يزعل مني.
البنت:ماأزعلت بس أنت أكيد مشغول
جواد:انتي كل شاكه اني مشغول..قلت لش مو مشغول.
البنت:انت مشغول و الدلاله انك بعد ماتسد الخط بتروح لخواتك و بتتنزهو بسيارتك لأنك قبل كنت تمشيهم في أخر يوم للأمتحانات عاد ماأدري اذا لحد الحين تمشيهم أو لا.
جواد:انتي تفاجئيني من وين تعرفي هالمعلومات؟؟
البنت: مو مهم..مع السلامه.
جواد:الله يسلمش.
جواد(اكيد وحده من صديقات شيماء..ماعليه بكره بعرفش)

طلع من غرفته و راح قال لشيماء انه بيمشيهم طبعآ وافقو..اتمشو في الكرنيش بعدين راحو مطعم و اتعشو.

بعد نص ساعه رجعو البيت دانه على طول راحت الماسنجر كلمت قيس>>دلع.

أحبك:هلا عمري وحشتيني واااااجد.
أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب اعز ناسي:هلا ولله..ليش غيرتي أسمش؟؟
أحبك:ماأدري حسيته أحلى.
أحب أعيش حياتي و أعيش في قلوب أعز ناسي:عجل لحظه بغير النيك نيم.

غيرت النيك نيم.

وحشونا الغالين:ها شرايش؟؟
أحبك:حلوه..شو أخبارك.
وحشونا الغالين:الحمدلله زينه وانتي؟؟.
أحبك:زفت زفت زفت.
وحشوناالغالين:لييييييش؟؟؟
أحبك:دانه..أني أحب.
وحشونا الغالين:!!!!!!!!!!
أحبك:ادري أنش مستغربه بس لا تفهميني غلط.
وحشونا الغالين:فهميني الصح.
أحبك:حبيته من دون ماأدري..أحبه حب عذري صدقيني.
وحشونا الغالين:قوليلي كيف حبيتيه و من هو؟!
أحبك:ولد جيرانا..كيف حبيته ماأذكر لأني حبيته من ثلاث اسنين.
وحشونا الغالين:وهو يحبش؟؟
أحبك:اهني المشكله.
وحشونا الغالين:مافهمت.
أحبك:هو يعرف اني أحبه..عطاني رساله كتب فيها انه يحبني و يبغى يكلمني..وأني محتاره أصدقه واكلمه لو اتركه.
وحشونا الغالين:طبعآ و بدون مناقشه لاتكلميه ماعندنا بنات يكلمو شباب.
أحبك:بس يمكن يحبني.
وحشونا الغالين:لو يحبش كان طلبش من ابوش مو يقولش اتكلميه..أنتي هبله أكيد يلعب عليش وأنتي تصدقيه..أحسن شي أنك تحقريه.
أحبك:يعني لو كنتي مكاني ويش بتسوي.
وحشونا الغالين:ولا شي.
قيس(يابرودش)

_________________

مرت الأيام عاديه بس ان ساره بقت مع سلمان ولا رجعت بيتهم...لين عطوها نتيجتها ودها سلمان البيت بعد ماأطمن على نتيجة أمل.

لما قالت لأمها عن نسبتها أمها ماجابت خبرها يعني عادي ولاكأن شي صار..هالشي حز في خاطرها فركبت قعدت في غرفتها أحسن لها.

"نسبة ساره 81..وحوراء 90..شيماء 93 أمل 97"

سمعت صوت أمها تناديها فراحت لها.

ساره:نعم.
أم وليد:ساره أنتي عارفه ان وليد نجح هالسنه فأني قلت بكأفه بنسافر و مابنرجع الا لما تخلص الأجازه(لان وليد كل يرسب)..بتسافري ويان لو بتقعدي مع عمش؟؟
ساره(أفهم من سؤالش أنش ماتبغيني أروح معاكم..الحين أني صج بنتش صرت أشك في هالشي)
أم وليد:ساره سألتش ليش ماتجاوبين؟؟
ساره:متى بتسافرو؟؟
ام وليد:يوم الأثنين يعني ورى بكره.
ساره:اتروحو و اجو بسلامه.
رجعت غرفتها أخذت شنطه و حطت فيها ثيابها و الأغراض الي تحتاجهم..عشان توديهم بيت جدها.

بعد يومين سافرو ودعتهم ساره ورجعت مع سلمان.

_________________

#بيت ابو فؤاد#

كانو امسوين تجمع عائلي.. جنان ما كانت تبغى اتروح معهم لأنها تبغى تشتري لها اثياب حق حفلة صديقتها بس أبوها قال لها اتروح معهم و من اهناك بيوديها اتروح تشتري لها الي تبغاه.

جنان راحت لأبوها في المجلس و كان معاه أبو فؤاد و رائد.

جنان:ابوي أنت قلتلي أنك بتوديني ليش غيرت رايك؟؟
أبوها:ماغيرت رايي بس انا مشغول مع ابو فؤاد.
جنان:بس أنت وعدتني انك تخليني أشتري الأغراض اليوم.
أبوها:خلاص عجل..رائد
رائد:نعم.
ابو جنان:أبغاك تودي جنان {المارينا}.
رائد مندهش:هاااا
جنان برتباك:لا غيرت راي ماأبغى أروح.
أبوها:أنا وعدتش و لازم اتروحي و رائد زي ولدي وأنا واثق فيه.
رائد:بس أنا ماأحب أحد يركب ورى(قصده المقعد الوراني)مو سواق لها عشان أركبها ورى.
أبو فؤاد:بس ياولدي مايصير تركب جنبك.
رائد:خلاص خلو فؤاد يوديها.
جنان(لهدرجه مو طايقني):لا مايحتاج خلاص أني ماأبغى أروح.
أبوها:لا بتروحي..يللا رائد روح سخن سيارتك.
رائد(أوفففف)

_________________

#بيت أبو قيس#

حوراء أتحاول في أبوها عشان يوديها تشتري لها شنط حق السفر.

حوراء:يللا أبوي قوم عاد.
أبو قيس:بس يمكن مانسافر.
حوراء:تفائلو بالخير تجدوه..يللا قوم.
أبوقيس:ليش ماتستخدمي الشنط الي عندش.
حوراء:كلهم صارو مو زينين.
أبو قيس:خلاص بوديش و أمري لله الله يعين رائد عليش مابتخلي عنده قرش..
حوراء:عادي اصلا بيقول على قلبه مثل العسل و أبغى نمر على {المارينا}.
أبوقيس:انزين بس روحي قولي لفاطمه.
حوراء:من اعيوني.

_________________

أمل راحت بيت سلمان{صار ملكه} لأن ساره كانت مستمله فقالت لها تجي وطبعآ ساره خلت سلمان يطلع من البيت عشان أمل تاخذ راحتها.

ماعرف وين ايروح فتصل لصديقه وائل.

وائل:هلا بأبو الشباب..وينك ماتسأل ولاتتصل بالمره قاطعنا.
سلمان:ويش اسوي بعد أشغال الدنيا.
وائل:أنت وين الحين؟؟
سلمان:اتمشى بالسياره.
وائل:خوش شي عجل تعال بيت باسلو..هو عازم الشباب كلهم حتى راشد بيجي.
سلمان:أحلف من زمان ماشفته.
وائل:عجل ويش تنتظر تعال لنا.
سلمان:خلاص الحين جاي..باي

( يقصدون خال أمل و خطيب فاطمه..سلمان مايعرف أنه خال أمل بس هم أصحاب من زمان)

راح بيت باسل<<واحد من معارفه..سلم على الشباب الي هناك و قعد معاهم..لين جى راشد{اتأخر لأنه وده أمل بيت سلمان} سلم على سلمان و أعتذر له على أنه ماقدر يحضر العزه لأنه كان امسافر..قعد معاه في زاويه بروحهم و قعدو يسولفو لين أتصلت أمل لراشد .

راشد:هلا و لله بناعم الصوت كيفك حبيبتي.
أمل:هههههه أكيد قاعد مع صدقانك و تبغى تتفاخر قدامهم.
راشد:أدري أنش أشتقتي لي بس ماأقدر أجي الش الحين.
أمل:خالي مو تقعد تخرف علي عندك خطيبتك خلها تتصل لك و غازلها على راحتك..متى بتجي تاخذني؟؟
راشد:خلاص عمري ثواني وبكون عندش..باي.

سلمان:هذي خطيبتك؟؟
راشد:لا هذي وحده من معجباتي.
سلمان:ياخي عندك خطيبتك و شلك بنات الناس.
راشد:هههههه هي اتلاحقني في كل مكان تبغى موعد قلت بلبيه لها اليوم.
سلمان:مابصدقك أنت دايم تتمسخر و غير جذي أنت تحب خطيبتك فأكيد الا كلمتها خطيبتك.
راشد:قسم بالله مو خطيبتي..عطاه جواله..أنا بروح أغسل يدي اذا أتصلت مو ترد عليها.

في الحظه الي راح فيها راشد اتصلت أمل
سلمان طالع في شاشة الجوال لقى أسم أمولتي طالع الرقم..بعد رقمها مميز بس كني شفته من قبل..ذكر رقم أمل..لا مو معقول شكلي مخربط برقم..طلع جواله و طابق الأرقام..لا أكيد أنا أخذت الرقم خطأ ماأبغى أضلمها و أشك فيها مستحيل أمل تكون جذي..أتصلت مره ثانيه..عشان يتأكد ظغط على زر الرد عشان يسمع صوتها.

أمل:هلا ليش ماترد
سلمان أنصدم و سد الخط على طول..حس بدوخه ماعرف يتنفس فطلع برى..وهو طالع شافه راشد

راشد:سلمان ويش فيك؟؟
سلمان بصعوبه:ما ماي
دخل راشد و جاب له ماي...شرب الماي و أيده ترتجف سند راسه على الجدار.
راشد:ها بويش اتحس الحين؟؟
سلمان طالعه بوجه خالي من الحياه
راشد:اوديك المستشفى؟؟
سلمان أشر بوجهه النفي.
راشد:خلاص بوديك البيت..ماأنتظر من سلمان أجابه و على طول حمله على كتفه وداه سيارته و سلمان لا حياه لمن تنادي.

_________________

#مجمع المارينا مول#

جنان و رائد وصلو قبل حوراء و أهلها بس لأن جنان مهلت في أختيار الشي الي تباه من جذي وصلوا حوراء و فاطمه وأبوهم قبل مايطلعو رائد و جنان.

بعد ماخلصت من الشراء قالت لرائد أنها خلصت بس قبل مايطلعو راح رائد يشتري ايس كريم له و لها {من باب الذوق}
وهو رايح يشتري شافته حوراء بس هو ماأنتبه لها.
حوراء(رائد أهني..غريبه هالمجمع مايدخلوه شباب بروحهم أكيد جاي مع خواته)..شافته وهو رايح لجنان طبعآ أول نظره ماعرفتها لأن جنان متغطيه بس بعد مادققت عرفتها لأن غطاها تقريبآ شفاف...جاي معاها بروحهم لا لا لا أكيد خواته في جهه ثانيه..شافتهم بيطلعو من المجمع.
حوراء:فاطمه باروح اشوي و باجي.
فاطمه:تعالي باروح معاش.
حوراء:لا مايحتاج..وراحت بسرعه.

راحوا عند موقف السيارات وهم مو منتبهين لحوراء.

شافوا بنت صغيره تركض لأبوها و طاحت على الأرض صار شكلها يظحك فظحكو عليها اثنيهم..حوراء ماأنتبهت للبنت و أفتكرتهم يظحكو على شي غير وصلت حدها بس الي خلها تنصدم أكثر لما شافت جنان تقعد في المقعد الأمامي و رائد بجنبها وماحد معاهم..وقفت مكانها و لاعرفت شتسوي هي تروح لهم وتمسكهم بالجرم المشهود و له تبقى في مكانها أحسن لها.

_________________

#بيت سلمان#

راشد وقف عند البيت طلع من السياره راح عند باب سلمان حمله على كتفه دخله داخل الحديقه.
راشد:روح غرفتك و أرتاح قول لبنت أخوك تقول لأمل تطلعلي برى..على فكره كنت أمزح معاك هذي بنت أختي.
سلمان ماأنتبه لكلام راشد لأنه كان في عالم ثاني.

راشد راح ينتظر أمل في السياره.

أول مادخل شاف أمل و ساره في وجهه..ساره خافت عليه لأن امبين من وجهه أنه تعبان.
ساره:سلمان شفيك؟؟
سلمان باعدها عنه وجه كلامه لأمل:أطلعي برى ماأبغاش في بيتي.
ساره:أنت شق
سلمان يقاطعها بعصبيه:أنتي سكتي أحسن لش...ماأبغى وحده صايعه في بيتي.
أمل مع أنها متفاجئه بس هذا مامنعها أنها تدافع عن نفسها:ماأسمح لك تقول عني جذي.

فجئه طراااااااااااااخ عطاها كف جامد.

عم الهدوء على المكان الكل متفاجئ حتى سلمان ماأتوقع أنه يسوي جذي.

أمل وصلت حدها:أنت ماتستحي مايحق لك تضربني أبوي الا هو أبوي عمره مامد يده علي
سلمان:لأنه ماعرف يربيش..رن جوالها..ردي ليش ماتردي أكيد هذا حبيبش راشد هو ينتظرش برى.
أمل فهمت أنه فاهم الموضوع خطأ:هذا خالي..سلمان انصدم..حسافه الحب الي ضيعته فيك.

طلعت..ساره كانت بتلحقها بس سمعت صوت شي يطيح ورجعت شافت سلمان طايح على الأرض.......

شو راح يصير في سلمان؟؟
هل أمل بتسامحه وله بيفترقو؟؟
شو راح يصير بين حوراء و رائد بعد الي شافته حوراء؟؟
هل بتنفذ مرام تهديدها لساره وشو تتوقعون بتسوي؟؟
هل تتوقعون أن جواد بيحب البنت الي تكلمه؟؟

خلاص تعبت بعد ماشوف توقعاتكم اكمل الروااايه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتووو على القصة الرائعة 
   تحيـــــــــــاتي .......
    مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*يسلموو خيو* 
*في انتظار البقييه*

----------


## اعشق ابي

سلمت يمناك ويسراك 
على ما قدمته لنا 
بوركتِ غاليتي

----------


## همسة ألم

هلاااااااااا غناتي سكرووووه>>>>>>>كفووووووف 
كيفك ..؟؟!!
تسلميييييييييي للتكملة الحلووه مثلك 
يعطيك اللهـ الف الف عاافيه 
وفي إنتظار الباقي ..
مصره إني مااقراها إلا إذا خلصت 
سمحي لي  (خ)(ي)(ه) 
بس اصير مثل المجنونه إذا ماخلصت 
مو من السهل أنساها ...

----------


## قطعة سكر

> يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتووو على القصة الرائعة 
> تحيـــــــــــاتي .......
> مجنونة وحلوة



يسلموووو ع المرور الاروع والرد الاكثر رووعه

----------


## قطعة سكر

> *يسلموو خيو* 
> 
> 
> *في انتظار البقييه*



 يسلموو ع المرور المنور 
وان شاء اليوم رااح انزل البقية

----------


## قطعة سكر

> سلمت يمناك ويسراك 
> على ما قدمته لنا 
> بوركتِ غاليتي



 تسلمي غناتي
يسلمووو ع المروور المنور للصفحة

----------


## قطعة سكر

> هلاااااااااا غناتي سكرووووه>>>>>>>كفووووووف 
> هلا والله بقلبي هموووسه 
> كيفك ..؟؟!!
> تمام الحمد الله .. وانتي كيفك ان شاء الله بخير
> تسلميييييييييي للتكملة الحلووه مثلك 
> الله يسلمك وانتي احلا قلبوو
> يعطيك اللهـ الف الف عاافيه 
> الله يعافيك غناتي
> وفي إنتظار الباقي ..
> ...



يسلموووووو ع المرووووور المنور

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

وين الباااااااقي يالغلااااا
تحياااااااتي

----------


## همسة ألم

كيفك ..؟؟!!
تمام الحمد الله .. وانتي كيفك ان شاء الله بخير
*الحمد الله 
*
مصره إني مااقراها إلا إذا خلصت 
سمحي لي (خ)(ي)(ه) 
لا عاادي بحااول اكملها بسرعة عشاانش قلبوو

تسلمييييييي والله  :embarrest:   :embarrest: 
بس اصير مثل المجنونه إذا ماخلصت 
مو من السهل أنساها ...
ههههههههههه زيي ماحب اقرأ الرواايات الي مو كااملة
يلا عشاانش بكمله بسرعة
*مشكووره غناتي  
يعطيك اللهـ الف عافيه 
كل عام وانتين بخير 
بإنتظااارك 
تحيآآتووووووووو*

----------


## قطعة سكر

اسمحوو لي ع التأخير بس صاايرة مادخل المنتدى وااااااااجد
لكن اليوم دخلت وعشااانكم جيت اكملهاا
برب قصير

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الخامس عشر:

ساره كانت بتلحق أمل بس سمعت صوت شي يطيح فرجعت شافت سلمان طايح على الأرض.

ساره ماسكه راسه:سلمان رد علي تكفى ماأقدر أتحمل أكثر من الي صار.
سلمان بصعوبه:اتصلي..لجواد.
ساره:جواد!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سلمان:هيه جواد يللا بسرعه.

دقت رقم جواد بس هو اتأخر ليما رد عليها.

....

جواد يكلم نفس البنت.

جواد:هههههههه وشنو صار بعدين؟؟
البنت:بس ومن ذاك اليوم و أنا ماحب الأيس كريم.
جواد:لحظه حبي..شاف رقم ساره (خدمة انتظر)..ساره متصله غريبه أكيد صاير شي.
جواد:بدق لش بعدين.
البنت:ليش صاير شي؟؟
جواد:الأهل يبغوني.
البنت:خلاص باي.
جواد:باي.

جواد:الوو.
ساره بخوف:سلمان أغمي عليه وقالي أتصلك.
جواد بنفعال:أنتو وين الحين؟؟
ساره بنبرة اصياح:في البيت..جواد تكفى تعال ابسرعه ماأعرف اتصرف.
جواد:خلاص الحين جاي.

وهو نازل صادفه ابوه فراح معاه.

_________________

*غرفة حوراء*

حوراء جالسه على السرير مو عارفه شتسوي. 
فجئه أتصل رائد(هو متعود يتصل كل ليله).
حوراء متردده أترد عليه لو ماترد..ياربي أرد لو لا..برد عليه و بيشوف هالسبال.

حوراء بعصبيه:ألوو
رائد:هلا حبي.
حوراء:رائد بلا كذب.
رائد مستغرب:اشفيش حبي.
حوراء:لا تسوي نفسك ماتعرف شي و بريئ.
رائد:حوراء أنا مو فاهم شي
حوراء:خلي جنان تنفعك..سدت الخط..قعدت تصيح.
رائد:الوو حوراء..هذي ويش تقصد ..اوه كان مو عشان أني وديت جنان المارينا..لا ماأظن. 

أتصل لقيس..
رائد:الووو
قيس:هلا و غلا .
رائد:حوراء راحت المارينا اليوم؟؟؟
قيس:ليش تسأل؟؟
رائد عصب:قيس جاوبني على قد سؤالي.
قيس:لا تعصب مو مجبور اجاوبك.
رائد:قيس أنا في مشكله و الحل عندك فاتكفى جاوبني.
قيس:ويش المشكله؟؟
رائد:قييييييييس
قيس:هيه راحت و رجعت امعصبه لحدها.
رائد:اتوقعت..باي.
قيس:رائد رائد..هالحمار سكره بوجهي..بعدين اوريه مو فاظي له الحين.

رائد أتصل لحوراء عدة مرات بس هي ماترد عليه ففكر أنه يروح لها بكره .

_________________

*غرفة أمل*

من رجعت من بيت سلمان وهي اتصيح و كل ما حاولت اتهدي تزيد أكثر...وقفت عند مرايتها اتحسست خدها..أني لازم ماأصيح هو لو كان يحبني كان ماشك بي ..أصلا مايحق له يضربني..خلاص خله يولي ليش قاعده أصيح بسبته وهو مايستاهل..مسحت ادموعها وراحت اتنام بس أول ماغمظت عيونها ذكرت كل الي صار.. رجعت تصيح.

_________________

#المستشفى#

ساره و أبو جواد ينتظرو جواد لأنه راح يشوف حالة سلمان.

جى لهم جواد..
ساره ماسألت جواد عن حالة سلمان بس هو شاف في عيونها أنها تبغى تسأله بس خايفه من جوابه.
أبو جواد:كيف حاله الحين؟؟ويش فيه؟؟
جواد يطالع ساره:الحمدلله هو بخير..بس بنخليه في المستشفى.
ساره:دام أنه بخير ليش بتخلوه في المستشفى؟؟جواد سلمان فيه شي؟؟
جواد:قلت لش هو بخير..بس
أبوجواد:بس شو؟؟
جواد:هذي المره الثانيه الي يتعرض فيها سلمان لصدمه فبنخليه عندنا لأن ممكن تحصل له مضاعفات.
ساره:بس هذي أول مره أشوفه جذي.
جواد سكت أشوي :لما ماتت جدتش صابه جذي بس أخف .
ساره شكلها يكسر بالخاطر:أقدر أشوفه؟؟
جواد:لا شوفيه بكره.
أبوجواد:ياللا ساره قعدتش مامنها فايده تعالي معاي البيت..بخليش تجي له بكره.

......

راحت ساره بيت خالها..مارضت تتعشى..نامت مع شيماء بغرفتها..
في الفجر صحت ساره صلت قرت قرأن وقعدت تدعي لسلمان..رجعت نامت.

في الصباح...
نزلت للمطبخ لقت خالها يفطر.
ساره بابتسامه:صباح الخير.
أبو جواد:صباح النور..تعالي افطري.
ساره تجلس على الكرسي:وين الباقي ؟؟مابيفطرو؟؟
أبوجواد:أم جواد توها قايمه دانه بعدها نايمه جواد و شيماء من زمان فطرو.
ساره:اهاا.


ابوجواد:ساره أنا باروح الدوام بعد اشوي أنا قلت لجواد يوديش معاه المستشفى
ساره: ساكته
ابوجواد:بعد ماتخلصي فطورش روحي له.
ساره:انشالله.

......

*غرفة جواد*

شيماء:جواد من زمان ماغنيت لي..نفسي أسمع صوتك.
جواد:اوكى بس بشرط ..روحي ورى البيانو و طالعيني.
شيماء راحت ورى البيانو وحطت ايدها عليه تتأمل جواد وهو يعزف و يغني.

"كل القصايد من حلا عينيكي من دفا ايديكي اكتبتنو الكي..

هودي القصايد مش حكي ياروحي او بكي قصايد هولكي كلون.

كل القصايد من حلا عينيكي من دفا ايديكي اكتبتنو الكي..

هودي القصايد مش حكي ياروحي او بكي قصايد هولكي كلون.

هودي الأغاني غرام اسنين
هودي دموع و نغم و حنين.

هودي أيامي معك،،البي الي بيوجعك أنا لولا هواك أناااااااا مييييين.

كل القصايد من حلا عينيكي من دفا ايديكي اكتبتنو الك..

هودي القصايد مش حكي ياروحي او بكي قصايد هولكي كلون."

شيماء تتأمل جواد:جواد أنت اتحب؟؟
جواد برود:لا ليش تسألي؟؟
شيماء:فيك لمعه بعيونك.
جواد:وهذا معناه اني أحب..أنتي غلطانه.
شيماء:انزين ماتبغى اتعرس؟؟
جواد:شيماء..الي في بالش قوليه بلا لف و دوران.
شيماء:ابغاك تتزوج
جواد:و من هي سعيدة الحظ
شيماء:ساره..أنت قلت أنك ماتحب يعني مو في بالك أحد و ساره أكثر وحده تناسبك.
جواد رافع حاجب:ساره ماتعجبني..وأنا مستحيل أتزوج وحده الناس كلها شبعت من وجهها.
فتح الباب عشان يطلع(الباب كان مفتوح بس مو واجد) الا ويشوف ساره قدامه.

جواد:صباح الخير.
شيماء(ويش هالفشله أكيد سمعته..وهذا جواد حده بارد)
ساره اتحاول تخفي تأثرها بلكلام الي سمعته:ص صباح النور.
جواد:خلصتي؟؟
ساره:هيه
جواد:زين أنا نازل لسياره.
شيماء:باروح معاكم.
جواد:وانشالله أنتي بعد بتزوري سلمان.
شيماء برطمت:خلاص روحو.


راحو لسياره...

جواد فتح باب السياره و توه بيدخل الا ويشوف ساره بتركب ورى.

جواد:لحظه..رفعت نظرها له..تعالي أركبي قدام.
ساره:أني مو أختك ولا أمك عشان أركب بجنبك.
جواد:عادي
ساره:لا تحلم واجد..من سابع المستحيلات اركب بجنبك..ركبت ورى.

ركب السياره حركها من دون مايقول اي شي.

بعد دقايق قليله..

ساره:جواد تقدر توديني البيت..باخذ ثياب لسلمان.
جواد مارد عليها غير طريقه لبيت سلمان.

وقف عند البيت..
جواد:مو تتأخري.
ساره نزلت من دون ماترد عليه..دخلت البيت راحت غرفة سلمان أخذت له ثياب وحطتهم في كيس..راحت غرفتها أخذت دبدوبها حضنته صاحت...كانت حابسه صيحتها طول المده...أنتبهت أنها أتأخرت على جواد..مسحت دموعها..وأخذت الأغراض .

.......

مل من الأنتظار ه توه بيشغل له شريط أغاني الا يرن جواله.

جواد:هلا عمري.
البنت:صباح الخير حياتي.
جواد:من متى صحيتي؟؟
البنت:من ساعه.
جواد:ليش مادقيتي علي؟؟
البنت:خفت تكون مشغول.
جواد:اذا كنت مشغول بفضى عشانش.
البنت:أنت وين الحين؟؟أكيد مو في المستشفى.
جواد:أنا رايح الحين.
البنت:وليش متأخر مو من عوايدك.
جواد:باودي الأهل المستشفى..شاف ساره جايه السياره..انزين عمري باكلمش بعدين.
البنت:توك تقول مو مشغول.
ركبت ساره السياره.
جواد:أنشالله بكلمك بعدين.
البنت:اهاا فهمت معاك احد
جواد:هيه.
البنت:خلاص عجل ..باي
جواد:باي.
سد الخط حرك السياره من دون مايقول و لا كلمه.


وقف سيارته عند محل الورد(نفس المحل الي شاف ساره فيه).

جواد:تبغي تشتري له ورد؟؟
ساره:هيه أكيد.
جواد:يللا نزلي.


دخلو المحل...
كل واحد أختار له باقه على الشكل الي يبغاه.
جواد للهندي:ابغى الورود كلهم حمران .
ساره:أني أبغى الألوان امنوعه..أحلى
الهندي:زين..زين

رن جوال ساره..
ساره:هلا
حوراء:سارو أني في مشكله مو عارفه أحلها.
ساره:حوراء..أني برى البيت بركب السياره وبكلمش.
حوراء:انزين..باي.

أنتظرت ليما خلصت باقتها وباقة جواد راحو لسياره.

ركبت السياره أتصلت لحوراء...
ساره:هلا.
حوراء بصياح:ساره ماني عارفه ويش اسوي.
ساره:وين فاطمه عنش؟؟
حوراء:فاطمه اتكلم راشد..ماحبيت أكدرها.
ساره:زين قوليلي ويش صاير.
حوراء:رائد
ساره:ويش فيه؟؟..لحظه حوراء...جواد ممكن تخفض الصوت.(كان حاط غنيه اجنبيه)
جواد طالعها بنظره:خفظيه أنتي..عطاها الرموت.
ساره استغربت(سخيف لحده)طالعت الأزرار:اي وحده فيهم تخفضه؟؟
جواد لف لها أشر على الزر بالغلط صارت يده على يدها.
ساره سحبت يدها على طول وهي حاسه بجسمها كله حار قلبها زادت نبضاته...ظغطت على الزر.

ساره:الوو
حوراء:ساره أنتي وين رايحه؟؟
ساره:ماعليش مني قولي ويش صار؟؟

قالت لها كل الي صار...
حوراء:والحين اني مو عارفه ويش اسوي.
ساره:أنتي متأكده أنهم كانو بروحهم.
حوراء:هيه.
ساره:اسمعيني زين...مو عدل أنش تحكمي عليه من دون ماتسمعي دفاعه عن نفسه
حوراء تقاطعها:بس أني شفته.
ساره:حتى لو لاتهدمي كل شي بينكم على حسب شي أنتي شاكه فيه..اصلآ لو ماكان يحبش ماخطبش و ترك الا تحبه.
حوراء:خلاص بفكر .
ساره:زين..باي.
حوراء:باي.

حطت جوالها في الشنطه..
جواد:ماتلاحضي أنش متناقضه.
ساره رفعت نظرها له:مافهمت.
جواد:اتقولي النصيحه بس أنتي ماتسويها.
ساره:ممكن اتوضح كلامك أكثر.
جواد:أنتي ماتركتي لي فرصه ابرر لش الموقف.
ساره: ساكته
جواد:شفتي أنش متناقضه.
ساره اتطالع الشارع:الي سويته مايحتاج لتبرير وأنت قلت أني ماأهمك يعني مايحتاج تبرر الي صار.
رفع على الغنيه الي كان حاطنها و سكت.

_________________

*غرفة حوراء*

حوراء سدت الخط و قعدت تصيح.

دخلت عليها فاطمه...
فاطمه:حوراء ويش فيش؟؟
حوراء: اتصيح
فاطمه حضنتها:ياعمري ليش تصيحي
حوراء زاد اصياحها (اذا أحد حضنها تنفجر اصياح)
فاطمه انتظرتها تهدي و حوراء قالت لها الي صار.
فاطمه:حوراء قيس قالي ان رائد بيجي اليوم.
حوراء:ماأبغى أشوفه.
فاطمه:لازم تشوفيه عشان تتفاهمي معاه..حوراء كلام ساره صح ولازم تسوي الي قالته.
حوراء مسحت دموعها:زين ويش البس؟؟
فاطمه:هههههههه حتى وأنتي زعلانه تبغي تتكشخي له.
حوراء:صحيح أنه مايستاهل بس ماأقدر اخليه يشوفني بهالثياب.

_________________

#المستشفى#

جواد و ساره داخلين غرفة سلمان...
جواد و ساره:السلام عليكم.
سلمان ببتسامه:وعليكم السلام.
ساره حطت الباقه على الكمدينو و كيس اثيابه على جنب:سلامات يابعد قلبي ماتشوف شر أنشالله أني ولا أنت.
جواد:ماتشوف شر.
سلمان:الشر مايجيك.
جواد:كيف صحتك الحين؟؟ماتحش بشي يألمك؟؟
سلمان:لا الحمدلله الحين أحسن.
جواد حط الباقه:اذا احتجتو اي شي نادوني...طلع.


سلمان:كلمتي أمل؟؟
ساره اتحاول تغير الموضوع:فطرت..أكيد مافطرت باروح اجيب لك فطور.
سلمان:ساره لا تغاوري..ويش قالت لش؟؟
ساره:ماكلمتها.
سلمان:اتصلي لها الحين.
ساره:لا مستحيل أني عارفه أمل..وعارفه الكلام الي بتقوله.
سلمان يسند راسه:ساره ارحمي بحالي...اتصلي لها وحطيه اسبيكر.
ساره:سلمان تكفى ماأقدر أشوفك جذي.
سلمان:اذا اتحبيني اتصلي لها..أبغى اطمن عليها.
ساره:خلاص بتصل...أخذت جوالها حطته اسبيكر.

ساره:الووو
أمل:هلا وغلا شخبارش عمري.
ساره فتحت عيونها على كبرهم طالعت سلمان الي كان مستغرب أكثر منها..

ساره:زينه الحمدلله..أنتي شخبارش؟؟
أمل:زينه بس مشتاقه لش..شو رايش تجي لي
ساره:ما أقدر.
أمل تغيرت نبرة صوتها:ليش...سلمان مانعنش؟؟
ساره:لا مو جذي..سلمان مايقدر يجيبني لأنه في المستشفى.
أمل طاحت دمعتها : ساكته
ساره:أمل سلمان ماكان قصده..هو تعبان
أمل:قوليله يخلي ضميره يرتاح لأني سامحته.
ساره:حلفي(سلمان ينتظر ردها)
أمل:بس الي كان بيني و بينه انتهى و قوليله ينساني.
ساره(اتوقعت)طالعت سلمان..أشر لها اتحاول.
ساره:أمل لا تضيعي الحب الي كان بينكم باهالسهوله.
أمل:وتسمي الي صار سهوله..ساره سلمان أهاني تعرفي ويش معنى أنش تنهاني من أكثر شخص تحبيه..صعبه ولله صعبه..صاحت.
سلمان ماقدر يتحمل اصياحها أشر لساره ترجع الجوال على الهاتف.

ساره حطته على الهاتف:أمل خلاص لا تصيحي.
أمل:ساره بسكره.
ساره ماحبت تضايقها أكثر:اوكى باي.
أمل:باي.

قعدت على الكرسي الي بجنب سرير سلمان:سلمان أمل بعدها متأثره بالصار.
سلمان اتنهد:أحبها ولله.
ساره: ساكته
سلمان:جيبي لي ماي.

عطته ماي قعدت تسولف معاه ليما جت لها الممرضه وقالت لها أن وقت الزياره خلصت فقررت أنها اتروح لجواد عشان تشوف اذا يقدر يخليها تقعد مع سلمان أكثر [اصلآ هي بتروح عشان شي بداخلها خلها اتروح].

راحت الأستقبال سألت عن غرفته راحت له بس بالغلط دخلت غرفة الممرضات الي بجنب غرفته.

دقت الباب دخلت...
ساره:السلام عليكم.
الممرضات:وعليكم السلام.
ساره:لو سمحتو وين غرفة جواد..أقصد الدكتور جواد.
الممرضه نهى:أنتي قريبته.
ساره:هيه.
الممرضه لمياء:حلفي أنتي قريبته.
ساره:يعني ليش بكذب عليش.
الممرضه نرجس أخذت ايد ساره قعدتها على الكرسي:عندي أسئله واجد.
نهى:وأني بعد..ماني قادره على جماله.
لمياء:بيعئد(اعقد) من أول ماشفتو وهو ساحرني لازم أعرف كل شي عنو.
نرجس:كم عمره؟؟
لمياء:متزوج؟؟
نهى:خاطب؟؟
ساره(مصختوها صحيح جميل بس مو لهدرجه..حدهم سخيفين)طالعتهم بنظرة أشمئزاز طلعت.
نرجس:ويش فيها ماردت علينا.
نهى:اففففف أني أبغى أعرف اذا خاطب لو لأ.
لمياء بتفكير:بتعرفو باين عليها خطيبتو..نظراتها نظرات بنت غيرانه.
نرجس:قصدش أشمئزاز.
لمياء:لا هو الظاهر أنها نظرات أشمئزاز بس لما تتعمقي فيها بتلاحظي أنا نظرات غيره.
نهى:ماعلينا منها خلها اتولي.

....

وهي تمشي عشان تروح غرفته التقت بممرضه عند باب غرفته.
ساره:لو سمحتي هذي غرفة جواد.
الممرضه:وأنتي كيف تسمحتي لنفسش تقولي أسم الدكتور جواد من غير كلمة دكتور.
ساره(حلفي هذا الا ناقص بعد)طالعت الباب مكتوب "د:جواد" دقت الباب توها بتدخل.
الممرضه:أنتي شايفه الدنيا سايبه عشان تدخلي من دون موعد.
ساره:وأنتي ليش جايه ايدش فاظيه يعني مو جايبه اوراق لو ملفات.

....

سمع دق على باب غرفته..
جواد:اتفضل..اتفضل
ماسمع رد فطلع عشان يشوف.

جواد:ساره!!!!!!!!!!!
الممرضه فشلانه:أنت تعرفها.
ساره بغير أرادي وقبل مايرد جواد:هيه ممكن اتروحي لأن عندنا كلام خاص.
الممرضه راحت وهي حدها مفتشله..
جواد فتح عيونه على وسعهم سند يده على حافة الباب ناظرها: شو هو الكلام الخاص.
ساره أرتفعت عندها الحراره لفوق:هااا..ولاشي..أقصد هيه أبغى اقعد مع سلمان أكثر بس قالولي ممنوع.
جواد لاحظ أرتباكها(فيها شي متغير):أدري أنا قلت لأبوي يجي ياخذش لأني ماأقدر أطلع من المستشفى الحين..بس قعدي معاه ليما يجي ابوي.
ساره:يعني اقعد معاه عادي.
جواد:هيه.
ساره مو قادره تتحمل نبظات قلبها أكثر:شكرآ..راحت
جواد:غريبه.

.....

الممرضه راحت غرفة الممرضات...
نهى:ها ويش صار؟؟
أيات:ماصار شي جت وحده واتكلمت معاه..اخ بطت جبدي هالسباله.
نرجس:بيضه و حليوه.
أيات:هيه...و لا قالت لي[ممكن اتروحي عندنا كلام خاص<<<قلدتها بطريقه تظحك]
نهى:هههههههه تستاهلي.
لمياء:شفتو قلت لكن خطيبتو بس ماصداتوني.(صدقتوني)
نرجس:بيشوف..يخطب و لايلبس خاتم بس عشان يعلقنا فيه..أن مانشرت خبر خطوبته ماأكون أني نرجس.

_________________

#بيت أبو قيس#

رائد في المجلس ينتظر حوراء تجي له وهو قاعد على أعصابه.

دخلت حوراء...
حوراء:السلام عليكم.
رائد:وعليكم السلام.
قعدت على الكنبه:يللا هذاني جاهزه.
رائد:جاهزه حق شو.
حوراء:حق أسمع خراطك أقصد دفاعك عن نفسك.
رائد: ساكت
حوراء: ساكته

رائد قال لها كل شي..
حوراء:أنت سخيف أتركبها بجنبك عشان برستيجك.
رائد عصب:أنا غلطان عشان جاي أفسر لش.
حوراء:ماطلبت منك تفسير.
رائد طلع وهو امعصب..
حوراء خافت عليه لأنه قليل اذا عصب و مو زين يطلع وهو امعصب..اتصلت له على جواله بس مايرد..راحت لقيس.

حوراء منشغله:قيس وين جوالك؟؟
قيس:ليش تبغيه؟؟
حوراء:رائد طلع وهو امعصب..أخاف يصير فيه شي.
قيس:حلفي رائد مايعصب..أنتي ويش قلتي اليه.
حوراء:مو هذا وقتك.. جيب جوالك.
قيس أخذ جواله و أتصل على رائد...
رائد بعصبيه:الوووو
قيس:أشوه ماصار فيك شي..وين أنت الحين؟؟
رائد:في السياره باروح البيت.
قيس:زين هدي وسوق ببطئ..في التئني السلامه و في العجله الندامه.
رائد:اففف مره ظريف.
قيس:ادري من زمان..يللا باي.
رائد:باي.


قيس:هو بخير..يللا دلفي غرفتش.
حوراء:مالت عليك..طلعت.
قيس:فكه(يووه صرت اتكلم زي دانه..الله يساعدني عليها)

فتح الماسنجر كلم دانه...
أحبك:هلا و غلا.
وحشونا الغالين:وينششششش كل ماأدخل ماأشوفش وأتصل عليش ماتردي عسى ماشر.
أحبك:دانه..حبيبي مات.
دانه أنصدمت...
أحبك:طلع يحبني عن جد.
دانه مو عارفه شترد عليه.
أحبك:دانه وينش؟؟
وحشونا الغالين:معاش بس انصدمت..الله يرحمه.
أحبك:مو قادره اتخيل كيف بعيش من دون ماأشوفه..كنت أشوفه كل يوم.
وحشونا الغالين:كيف مات؟؟
أحبك:كان في بيتنا و أني كنت في الحديقه شافني كان بيتكلم معاي بس أني صديته وطلع من بيتنا امعصب صدم سياره ومات.
دانه ماردت..
أحبك:لما رحت بيتهم عشان العزى أخته ودتني غرفته راوتني كل الأشياء المحتفظ فيها عشاني..كان يحبني.
دانه أتأثرت عدل{وعلى قلبي يخرط عليها وهي اتصدق}
أحبك:دانه مو قادره أصدق أنه مات بسبت غبائي.
وحشونا الغالين:دلع بتصل لش الحين.
أحبك:اوكى...راح قفل باب غرفته..أخذ جواله الثاني[أشترى له جوال ثاني بس عشان دانه اتكلمه به].

أتصلت دانه....
دانه بحنان:الوو.
قيس(الله يخلي لي هالألوو و راعيتها).
قيس<<دلع:اهئ اهئ دانه صعب علي انساه لو وافقت اني أكلمه كان ماصار جذي.
دانه قلبها يتقطع:دلع ربش كاتب له يموت في ذاك اليوم
قيس<<دلع:بس مو بسببي..خلاص أنا بسافر.
دانه:وين؟؟
قيس<<دلع:مادري.
دانه:أني بسافر سوريا 
قيس<<دلع:لا أني باروح بلد بعيد.
دانه:يعني مابقدر أكلمش.
قيس<<دلع:هذي ظروفي.
دانه:الله يساعدش.
تمت تسولف معاه...
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ

----------


## قطعة سكر

#بيت ابو حسن#

زهراء تدق على باب غرفة أمل بس أمل مافتحت لها الا بعد مده.

زهراء بفرح:املوا يللا أجهزي بنروح بيت جدي.
أمل:ماأبغى اروح.
زهراء:كل العائله بتروح. 
أمل:قلت لش ماأبغى اروح.
زهراء:بتروحي لأن أمي مابتخليش بروحش في البيت و يللا أجهزي.
أمل:افففففف اطلعي برى.
زهراء:انزين بطلع بس بدلي اثيابش...طلعت.

_________________

وهو يسوق سيارته أنتبه على الدبدوب الي ورى...دخل سيارته الكراج..طلع من السياره راح لورى..أول ماشاف الدبدوب ابتسم..أخذه دخل البيت.

....

ساره كانت مع دانه الي بعدها متأثره بلي قاله قيس.

شيماء كانت في الصاله..جى لها جواد.
جواد بكل تعب يجلس على الكنبه وهو ماسك الدبدوب.
شيماء:ويش فيك؟؟
جواد:تعباااااان لحدي.
شيماء جلست بنجنبه :حق منو هاالدبدوب؟؟
جواد:حق ساره نسيته في السياره.
شيماء:ولله عندها حق اتحبه..مره احليو..أمس قالت لي أنها ماتقدر تنام ابدونه
جواد:لهدرجه الي عطاها اياه غالي عليها.
شيماء:هي ماتذكر من عند من.
جواد:اهااااااا.
شيماء:جيبه بوديه لها.
جواد:ليش اتعبي نفسش ناديها تجي تاخذه.
شيماء:وليش اتعبها وأني الحين بركب.
جواد:انا أبغى اتكلم معاها.
شيماء بفضول:ويش بتقول لها.
جواد:ناديها و بتعرفي.
شيماء:خلاص بناديها بس بقول أني ابغاها.
جواد:مو مهم.

شيماء اتصلت لساره...
ساره:هلا
شيماء:تعالي لي تحت.
ساره:بل لهدرجه اتخافي على صوتش.
شيماء:شو بدي أعمل مابقدر اندهلك بخاف على حسي.
ساره:هههههه خلاص الحين جايه..باي.
شيماء:باي.

شيماء:يللا قول.
جواد:اصلآ أنا مابقول لها شي.
شيماء:أحلف عجل ليش قلتلي أناديها.
جواد:بقول لها أن سلمان بيرخصو بكره.
شيماء حمقت:سخيف.

جت لهم ساره..أول ماشافت جواد حست برتباك..عدلت شيلتها.

ساره:السلام عليكم.
جواد و شيماء:و عليكم السلام.
جواد يعطيها الدبدوب:هذا لش؟؟
ساره أخذته:شكرآ.
شيماء:قعدي ليش واقفه.
ساره جلست على كنبه بعيده عنهم اشوي:ويش تبغي؟؟
شيماء:جواد يبغاش.
جواد:سلمان بيرخصوه بكره يعني مايحتاج تزوريه بعدين.
ساره:بس أني أبغى اروح عشان اناوسه.
جواد:مايمديش لأن صدقانه بيروحو له.
ساره: ساكته
جواد:شيوم مادريتي .
شيماء بفضول:شوو.
جواد:جت وحده للممرضات و سألوها عني لأنها قالت أنها قريبتي هي حقرتهم و غير جذي قالت لوحده من الممرضات أنها تبغاني في كلام خاص(ناظر ساره وهي قريب تموت من الأحراج)
شيماء:و بعدين شصار؟؟
جواد:الممرضات قالو أنها خطيبتي و مابقى أحد ماعرف أنها خطيبتي.
ساره وجها صار كل الألوان:شيماء باروح لدانه.
شيماء:اوكى...وأنت شفت البنت.
جواد:هيه شفتها.
شيماء:كيف شكلها..احليوه.

ساره كانت تركب الدرج ..لما سمعت سؤال شيماء وقفت عند أخر الدرج عشان تسمع رده من دون مايشوفها.

جواد:ماأعرف أوصف..وقف.
شيماء:وين رايح؟؟
جواد:بروح غرفتي حدي تعبان.

ساره سمعته يقول جذي راحت لدانه.

....

راح غرفته ذكر الي صار معاه في المستشفى ابتسم......

جواد:دكتور عبد العزيز ماشفت دكتور عصام.
د:عبد العزيز:راح غرفة الممرضات.
جواد:شكرآ..في طريقه لغرفة الممرضات شاف الدكتور عصام.

جواد:السلام عليكم.
د:عصام:وعليكم السلام.
د:عصام:مبروك ياخويا أنتا ليه مألتليش أنك خاطب.
جواد بأستغراب:ومن قالك أني خاطب.
د:عصام :الممرضات شافوها.
جواد:وين؟؟
د:عصام:الممرضه أيات قالت أنها لقتها معاك..و كمان بتغار عليك..دانتا بتتهنى ياواد.
جواد:من الي قالك هذا الكلام؟؟
د:عصام:الممرضه نرجس.

جواد راح غرفة الممرضات......
جواد:السلام عليكم.
الكل:و عليكم السلام.
جواد:شفتو خطيبتي؟؟
نهى:هيه شفناها مبروك.
لمياء:باين عليها أنها بتحبك اكتير.
جواد:شو قالت لكم؟؟
لمياء:قالت انها اريبتك(قريبتك) سألناها عنك بس هي فلت من دون مااتقول شي.
جواد:اهااا ومن الي قالت أنها خطيبتي.
لمياء:انا
جواد:لا تقولي شي من عندش..لأني مو خاطب........

انسدح على سريره..أخذ جواله ينتظر البنت تكلمه لأنها عودته تكلمه هالوقت..

_________________

#بيت جد أمل#

أمل قاعده في الحديقه مع بنات خالاته...اتفكر في حالها مع سلمان وشو راح تسوي...قطعت عليها أفكارها بنت خالتها...
نجيبه:اموله ويش فيش؟؟
أمل:مافي شي.
نجيبه:امممممم عجل امشي معاي حابه اتمشى.(حديقتهم كبيره واجد)
أمل توقف:يللا أمشي.

نجيبه:فكرتي اي جامعه بتروحي
أمل:يمكن جامعة الدمام لأنها أقرب جامعه.
نجيبه:يااااي يعني بكون معاش.
أمل:انشالله.

وهم يمشو وصلو لعند الباب..الا واحد دخل..من شافهم طلع على طول.
نجيبه:مراد..مراد تعال هذي أني نجيبه أختك
مراد من ورى الباب:ومن الي معاش؟؟
نجيبه:غير أمل بنت خالتي أمامه.
مراد:انزين اتباعدو بدخل.
نجيبه:عادي ادخل.
مراد:بس أنا معاي ماهر<<ولد خالتهم و رامي<<أخو ماهر.
نجيبه:خلاص الحين رايحين...راحو جهه ثانيه.

أمل:مراد اتغير واجد.
نجيبه:مو بس شكله الي تغير حتى شخصيته اتغيرت.
أمل:كيف يعني؟؟
نجيبه:صار خجول لحده و مايسمع أغاني و ماعنده حركات الشباب.
أمل مو معاها في الكلام(ويلي على سلمان ابغى أعرف ليش هو في المستشفى..اتنهدت)

_________________

#بيت ابو قيس#

فاطمه قاعده مع راشد في المجلس....

راشد وهو يحوس في شعرها:فطوم حبيبتي ليش ماانقدم العرس
فاطمه:بس اني بعدي ماأخلص كل الأشياء.
راشد:فطوم كل يوم أحلم باليوم الي بيجمعني بش وتكوني ملكي عن حق و حقيق.
فاطمه ولع وجهها من الخجل.
رن جوال راشد...
وائل:هلا
راشد:اهلين.
وائل:وينك مابتروح لسلمان المستشفى.
راشد:اوه نسيت.
وائل:أنا الحين باروح.
راشد:لا أنتظرني لأني ماأندل المستسفى.
وائل:اوكى..باي.
راشد:باي.

راشد:فطوم أنا لازم اطلع..بكلمش بعدين.
فاطمه:انزين.
باسها على خدها و طلع...

.....

ساره أتصلت لحوراء.....
حوراء:ساره مابقدر باقي كم يوم و أسافر كيف بسافر وهو مايكلمني و لايرد على اتصالي
ساره:حوراء أنتي تحبيه؟؟
حوراء:ماأدري.
ساره:خلاص عجل لاتتصلي عليه وزين أنش بتسافري.
حوراء:ليش؟؟
ساره:عشان اتكون في فتره اتفكري فيها من دون ظغوط وجذي بتعرفي اذا كنتي تحبيه او لأ..ولاتدخلي أحد في هالموضوع حليه بنفسش.
حوراء:انزين..بتجو لي بكره؟؟
ساره:على حسب..باشوف يمكن اجي.
حوراء:مو تنسي تقولي لأملوا.
ساره:انزين..باي
حوراء:باي.

_________________

#المستشفى#

سلمان شبه منسدح على السرير..يفكر بحاله مع أمل..ااااااه أحبها وربي أحبها..أخ كيف قدرت أمد يدي عليها..أخذ جواله..أتصل لو ماأتصل..بتصل أنا لازم أعتذر لها..توه بيظغط على زر الأتصال الا ويسمع دق على الباب.

سلمان:اتفضل.
انفتح الباب......
وائل بطريقة المظحكه:ويلي عليك يابعد قلبي و كبدتي أنشالله فيك و لافيني.
سلمان:ههههههه مالت عليك.
راشد:السلام عليكم.
سلمان:وعليكم السلام.
راشد:سلامات ماتشوف شر.
سلمان:الشر مايجيك.
وائل يعطيه علبة الشوكولا:يللا أفتحه بسرعه.
سلمان:ليش؟؟
وائل:عشان أكل تبغاني أخسر افلوسي عليك و أنت اتخرط مو مريض..أصلآ الشوكولا ماتصلح لك.
راشد:ههههههه زطي.
سلمان:أنت شارينه لي لو لك؟؟
وائل:بصراحه أشتريته لك بس وأنا أشتريه أشتهيته فحرام يعورك بطنك.
سلمان:مالت عليك بخيييل.
راشد:سلمان وين أحطه(يقصد patche ‎‏>‏>نوع من أنواع الشوكولا..أكيد تعرفوه)
وائل:يااااااي ليش ماقلتلي أنك شريته..جيبه جيبه بطني جاهز للأستقبال.
سلمان:هههههههههههههه.
راشد:أنت جاي من مجاعة افريقيا.
وائل يفتح الثلاجه:ماعندك بيبسي؟؟ 
سلمان:مافي بس عصير.
وائل:يالله بشرب عصير وأمري لله.
راشد:سلمان شو قالولك فيك؟؟
سلمان:أزمه واتعدي.
راشد:ماتعرف من شو؟؟
سلمان(تبغاني أقول منك لو من غبائي):ماأدري.

_________________

#بيت ابو جواد#

ساره كلمت أمها و لما خلصت قعدت تسولف مع شيماء.

ساره بتردد:امممم شيماء أنتي من قبل كنتي بتفسري لي موقف...سكتت. 
شيماء فهمت على طول:موقف جواد مو؟؟
ساره:هيه.
شيماء:لما اتصلتي لي ذاك ال..رن جوالها.

شيماء:هلا.
جواد:أهلين..قولي لتينا ترتب المجلس.
شيماء بفضولها المعتاد:من هو بيجي؟؟
جواد:هادي.
شيماء(يابعد قلبي):خلاص الحين بقول لها.
جواد:زين.باي.
شيماء:باي.

شيماء:ساره باروح ارتب المجلس و باجي.
ساره:اوكى.

راحت سوت بخور بخرت المجلس رتبته جابت حلويات حطتهم على الطاوله.
فجئه دخل هادي المجلس..وقفت ثواني مو عارفه شتسوي..الباب الي يودي لصاله كانت امسكرتنه فمالقت قدامها غير الزاويه الي مابين الباب و المكتبه اتخبت فيها.

هادي حط جواله على حافة المكتبه بس من جهه غير جهة شيماء يعني مايشوفها:ليش متخبيه؟؟
شيماء:مو لابسه عباتي.
هادي:زين أطلعي أبغى أشوفش.
شيماء:هادي أنت جنيت.
هادي:عادي أنا خطبتش.
شيماء:لحد الحين ماصار شي رسمي.
هادي:بس أنا طلبتش وأنتي وافقتي يعني عادي.
شيماء:هادي أبغى أطلع.
هادي:أطلعي ماباكلش.
شيماء:كيف بطلع وأنت أهني.
هادي حب أعاندها:بكيفش..راح شغل التلفزيون جلس على الكنبه البعيده عنها.
شيماء(هذا الي بيبلشني كيف بطلع..اوفففف بس أحبه)..تعبت من الوقفه فخطر ببالها أنها تتصل على جواله و بجذي هو بيروح ياخذ جواله وهي بتركض و تطلع...رن جواله بغنية أحمد براده"نسيني وأناجنبك".
هادي:لا تحاولي مابقوم من مكاني لأن أنتي المتصله..امخصص هالغنيه لش.
شيماء:هادي تكفى أبغى أطلع.
هادي:قولي أنش تحبيني و بغليش تطلعي.
شيماء: ساكته
رن جواله جواد المتصل....
هادي:أسف اذا أزعجتش بس كنت أبغى أعاندش..أخذ جواله دار ظهره فصار مايشوفها..وهي طلعت بسرعه.
شيماء(أحبه أموت فيه بس سخيف فشلني)

......

من تركتها شيماء و هي اتفكر في الي صار معها اليوم..أني ليش حسيت بالغيره من الممرضات..ليش قلبي دق بسرعه لما شفته و لما لمس يدي..ياربي معقوله أكون حبيته..دمعت عينها..ماأبغى أحبه أني ماأهمه و..ذكرت كلامه الي سمعته في الصباح "أنا مستحيل أتزوج وحده الناس كلها شبعت من وجهها" أهى أهئ ماأبغى أحبه مو ناقصه بلوى زياده..تمت تصيح ليما نامت..جت شيماء لقتها نايمه فما حبت تزعجها طفت النور طلعت.

*في الصباح*

ساره كانت تتحاشى أنها اتشوف جواد و حمدت ربها أن أبو جواد هو الي وداها البيت و راح ياخذ سلمان من المستشفى..ماكانت تبغى تلتقي مع جواد لأنها حست أن شكلها بيفضح حبها و هذا الي ماتبغاه.

_________________

#بيت سلمان#

ساره رتبت البيت جهزت الغذى و قعدت تنتظر سلمان.

بعد ربع ساعه وصل أبوجواد ومعاه سلمان....
أبوجواد و سلمان:السلام عليكم.
ساره تحضن سلمان:وعليكم السلام..تو مانور البيت.
سلمان:امنور بوجودش.
أبو جواد:يلا أنا بطلع فمان الله.
ساره:خالي اقعد اتغذى معانا.
أبوجواد:لا أم جواد ماتقدر تتغذى من دوني.
سلمان:ياعيني على الحب.
أبوجواد:هههههههههه زين فمان الله.
ساره:فمان الكريم.

راحو اتغذو بعدين راح سلمان غرفته حق يرتاح..بعد ساعه جت له ساره وهي لابسه حق بتطلع.

ساره:سلمان ابطلع.
سلمان:بعد مالبستي جايه اتقولي.
ساره:لأن أكيد ابترضى.
سلمان:ويش عرفش يمكن أبغاش تقعدي عشان تناوسيني.
ساره: ساكته
سلمان: ساكته
ساره:خلاص بتصل لحوراء بقولها أني مابروح.
سلمان:أنا ماقلت لش لاتروحي.
ساره:سلمان حيرتني..أروح لو ماأروح.
سلمان:روحي بس لا تتأخري.
ساره: انشالله.
[بيت أبو قيس قريب لبيت سلمان يعني مايحتاج اتروح أحد يوصلها]

_________________

#بيت ابو جواد#

بعد الغذى على طول راحت تجهز ثيابها حق السفر..جت لها دانه. 

دانه:بل شيمو تجهزي شنطتش من الحين
شيماء:عشان ماأنسى شي و لأني أبغى أصير أول وحده تجهز.
دانه:متى بنسافر؟؟
شيماء:يمكن بعد يومين.
دانه:شيماء بسألش سؤال.
شيماء:أسألي.
دانه:لو يموت هادي ويش اتسوي؟؟
شيماء:اسم لله عليه كان أموت معاه..مالت عليش اتفاولي على حبيبي أنشالله ايموت حبيبش الأحول الا ماشاف خير عشان يحبش.
دانه:مالت عليش أنتي..بعدين أني ماأحب.
شيماء:زين لاتصرخي كنش بقره.
دانه:بقره أنتين يا
قاطعها جواد:بسكم صراخ..ما عرفت أكلم.(كان يكلم بالجوال في الصاله)
دانه:روح غرفتك و كلم على راحتك.
جواد:ومن قالش أني بقعد أهني..أنا بطلع.
دانه:أطلع أحد مسك.
رن جواله فتركهم و راح غرفته.

جواد:هلا بعمري.
البنت:كيف حالك حبيبي.
جواد:يامحلاه هالكلمه في صوتش.
البنت:جواد لا تخجلني زين أني قلتها.
جواد: أنا بسافر بعد يومين و ماأبغى أسافر من دون ماأعرف أسمش.
البنت بنبره جديه:أنا قلت لك من قبل مابقول أسمي.
جواد:زين خلاص ماأبغى أعرفه..أسمع صوت عصافير أنتي وين قاعده؟؟
البنت:في الحديقه.
جواد:غريبه أول مره ماتكلميني وأنتي في غرفتش.
البنت:لأن ماحد في البيت غير أختي الصغيره وأني.
جواد بتفكير:كم عمرها أختش؟؟
البنت:اربع سنوات بس ليش تسأل؟؟
جواد(أحسن شي سمعته):أنا أحب الأطفال..وينها أبغى أكلمها.
البنت:خلها اتولي مايحتاج.
جواد:أذا ماخليتيني أكلمها بزعل.
البنت:لا خلاص كل شي ولازعلك..بس لحظه.ماريا ماريا.

جت ماريا:نعم.
البنت عطتها الجوال:اخذي كلمي.

ماريا:الوو
جواد:هلا
ماريا:منو أنت
جواد:أنا واحد بعطيش حلاوه بس ابشرط.
ماريا:الله حلاوه.
جواد:ويش أسم أختش الي قاعده معاش.
ماريا:مرام.
مرام بصراخ:ياغبيه..أخذت من عندها الجوال وسدت الخط.

جواد:الوو..الووو..سدت الخط..ولله حلو أسمها..أتصل لها بس ماردت وحاول مره ثانيه بس هي ماترد..اوففففف..صح أنا عرفت أسمها وشيماء أكيد تعرفها.

راح غرفة شيماء...
جواد:شيماء
شيماء:نعم
جواد:بسألش سؤال بس في ذمتش ماتسأليني ليش سألتش.
شيماء:ماني ماأقدر لازم أسأل.
جواد:عجل خلاص مايحتاج.
شيماء:لالالا أسأل ألي تبغاه.
جواد:عندش صديقه أسمها مرام.
شيماء استغربت من سؤاله:هيه مرامو الخايسه بس الحين هي مو صديقتي.
جواد:ليش اتقولي عنها خايسه؟؟
شيماء:لأنها هي سبب الي صار بينك و بين ساره..شكلك نسيت أنها هي الي خلتني أشك في ساره..أممم ليش تسأ
جواد حط يده على فمها: قلت لش في ذمتش ماتسأليني.
شيماء:مالت عليك تعرفني فضوليه الحين بتجيني الحره على أني ماأعرف.
جواد:أسف ماأقدر أقول..طلع من الغرفه..في طريقه لغرفته شاف تينا.

جواد:تينا تعالي.
جت له:نعم.
جواد:لما نظفتي سيارتي ماشفتي صوره.
تينا برتباك:مافي معلوم مايسوف شي>>ماشفت شي.
جواد:زين روحي كملي شغلش.
جواد(اففف يعني الا أخذ الصوره أخذها قبل ماتنظفها تينو) دخل غرفته انسدح على السرير..معقوله مرام اتحبني..ماأعتقد أنها تتمسخر مالها مصلحه..يللا اذا زي ماقالت يعني ما بتتصل.

_________________

#بيت ابو قيس#

ساره وصلت قبل أمل و قالت لحوراء كل الي صار.

حوراء:بصراحه ماله حق يمد يده عليها.
ساره:هذا الي صار.
حوراء:وليش ماقلتيلي من قبل؟؟
ساره:لأن مامداني أقولش..ماعلينا من هالكلام المهم أنش لما تجي أمل أسأليني عن سلمان لأن أكيد أملوه تبغى تعرف ويش حاله بس مابتسألني.
حوراء:خلاص دزيني عشان اذكر.
ساره:ويش صار مع رائد؟؟
حوراء:لاتزهقيني أول مره أنام من دون ماأسمع صوته.
ساره:الله يجعلها أخر المشاكل بينكم.
حوراء:الله يسمع منش.

بعد ربع ساعه جت أمل....
ساره دزت حوراء.
حوراء:اااي عورتيني.
ساره:اسفه ماأنتبهت..طالعتها بنظرات..وحوراء فهمت.
حوراء:صح ساره ويش حال سلمان قلتيلي أنه في المستشفى.
أمل طالعت ساره.
ساره:بخير الحمدلله توه طالع من المستشفى اليوم.
حوراء:الحمدلله على سلامته.
ساره:الله يسلمش.
أمل:حوراء أبغى ماي.
حوراء:اشربي عصير.
أمل:تعرفيني ماأحب العصير.
حوراء:افففف تعبه..راحت

ساره:أمل
أمل تقاطعها:اذا بتتكلمي عن سلمان لاتقولي شي..سدي الموضوع أحسن.
ساره(عنوده).

......

في المطبخ حوراء شافت قيس قالها أنه يبغى يكلمها.
قيس:أبغاش في موضوع.
حوراء:قول بسرعه لأن صديقاتي أهني.
قيس:ويش صاير بينش و بين رائد؟؟
حوراء:أسأله هو؟؟
قيس:سألته مارضى يقولي..حتى أنه مارضى يجي البيت مع أني قلتله أبغى أشوفه حق يقولي شسالفه.
حوراء(مايبغى يشوفني حرااااااام عليه مو لهدرجه)
قيس:حوراء وين رحتي.
حوراء:هذا شي بيني و بينه مايحتاج تدخل فيه...تركته وراحت.

_________________

اليوم التالي#بيت أبو حسن#

زهراء راحت لأمل الي كانت في تلعب سوني مع حسن.

زهراء:املوه تعالي بسرعه.
أمل:ويش تبغي؟؟
زهراء أخذت اليده من عندها ومسكت يدها:تعالي بقولش شي.
حسن:خليها تلعب معاي ماورى عليها رضيت تلعب معاي.
زهراء:كنا فاظين لك..أمشي بسرعه.
راحت معاها غرفتها...
زهراء:تدري أن خالتي أهني.
أمل:حلفي..توني من شوي رحت سلمت عليها.
زهراء:أدري شفتش..أني قصدي تدري هي ليش جايه؟؟
أمل:ليش؟؟
زهراء:سمعتها اتقول لأمي أنه مراد يبغى يخطبش.
أمل متفاجأه:مراد يبغى يخطبني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء السادس عشر:

زهراء:سمعت خالتي اتقول لأمي أنه مراد يبغى يخطبش.
أمل متفاجأه:مراد يبغى يخطبني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
زهراء:هيه وناسه بصير عندنا عرس...اوه نسيت انتي اتحبي سلمان..ويش بتسوي الحين؟؟
أمل وقفت...
زهراء:وين رايحه؟؟
أمل:باروح غرفتي..راحت غرفتها قفلت الباب رمت ابنفسها على السرير..قعدت تفكر خطرت على بالها ساره..أتصلت لها.

.......

ساره كانت مع سلمان يشاهدو تلفزيون..رن جوالها كان بجنب سلمان.
ساره:سلمان شوف من المتصله.
سلمان أخذ الجوال و كان مكتوب على الشاشه "أحلى أموله"دق قلبه على طول..راح جلس بجنب ساره عطاها الجوال.
سلمان:تكفي حطيه اسبيكر.
ساره:مو كانك مصختها..مستحيل أحطه.

ساره:هلا و لله.
أمل:أهلين..امممم ساره بقولش شي.
ساره:لحظه..سلمان ماأعرف أكلم جذي.(كان حاط أذنه على جوالها عشان يسمع)
سلمان:قلتلش أبغى أسمع صوتها.

ساره طنشته:قولي الي كنتي بتقوليه.
أمل:أنتي قاعده مع سلمان الحين؟؟
ساره اتطالع سلمان:هيه.
أمل:عجل روحي غرفتش.
ساره:لحظه بس..وقفت عشان بتروح.
سلمان:وين رايحه؟؟
ساره:بروح غرفتي...راحت غرفتها جلست على السرير.
ساره:يللا قولي.
أمل:ولد خالتي خطبني.
ساره:شووووووووووووووووو
أمل:هو ماخطبني بمعني خطبني.
ساره:عجل شوو.
أمل:قال لخالتي و خالتي قالت لأمي..سارو أني ماأبغاه.
ساره مبتسمه:عشان سلمان.
أمل بعصبيه:لا مو عشانه..أني نسيته.
ساره(افف نفسي أعرف أنتي ليش اتكابري):مدام أنش نسيتيه ليش ماتبغي الي متقدم لش؟؟
أمل:لأنه غبي و ماأحبه مايسمع أغاني وله بعد لما بيتزوجني بخليني أغطي وجهي و ماألبس عباه كتافي و
ساره تقاطعها:ولو سلمان طلب منش تغطي وجهش بتغطيه؟؟
أمل:ويش دخل سلمان في الموضوع.
ساره: بجد أتكلم..لو قبل مايصير الا صار بينكم..طلب منش تغطي وجهش بتغطيه.
أمل: ساكته
ساره(تنتظر الجواب)
أمل:امممم هو قالش أنه يبغاني أتغطى.
ساره:مايحتاج يقولي معروف أنه مابيرضى لأنه دايم يهزئني على أني مو متغطيه بس أني اتعذر بضيق التنفس الي عندي.
أمل:أكيد بوافق لأني أحبه و مستحيل أرفض له طلب..طبعآ هذا أقصد به قبل الي صار.
ساره: ساكته ...أتفكر في كلام جواد [أنا مستحيل أتزوج وحده الناس كلها شبعت من وجهها]
أمل:الووووو سارو 
ساره بحزن:معاش
أمل:ساره فيش شي؟؟
ساره:كيف قدرتي تنسي سلمان؟؟
أمل:أني مانسيته أحاول أنساه الحب ماينتسى.
ساره(لا تكفي لاتقولي جذي أني أبغى أنسى جواد)..سندت راسها على الباب.
أمل:ساره أبوي يناديني..أخاف يغصبوني عليه. 
ساره:لا ماأتوقع يغصبوش بس أنتي قولي لهم سبب مقنع لرفضش له..لأنهم بيقولو لش أنه ولد خالتش وأولى من الغريب.
أمل:ادعي لي.
ساره:أنشالله اتنالي الي تبغيه.
أمل:انشالله..باي..توها بتسد الخط ..ساره ساره
ساره:هلا.
أمل:اشوه ماسديتيه..اممم ساره لاتقولي لسلمان عن السالفه.
ساره:اتخافي عليه؟؟
أمل: ساكته
ساره:ولله أنه ماكان يقصد..سلمان بعده يحبش.
أمل:ساره باي
ساره:أمل لاتتهربي
أمل:ساره تكفي ماأبغى أروح لأبوي وأني أصيح.
ساره:خلاص باي.
أمل:باي.

ساره:الله يعين سلمان...فتحت الباب..راحت الصاله مالقت سلمان فراحت غرفته..دقت الباب عدة مرات بس مالقت جواب فدخلت.
ساره:سلمااان..سلمااان..راحت عند البلكونه و شافته..أنت هني ولا تجاوبني..شافت وجهه شاحب وهو بعالم ثاني ولا كأنه يشوفها أو يسمعها.
ساره حطت يدها على كتفه:سلمان ويش فيك؟؟
سلمان: ولا كأنه سمعها
ساره ازدادت خوف:سلمان قولي ويش فيك؟؟
سلمان ناظرها بنظرة حزن..أخذ جواله و مفتاح سيارته و توه بيطلع.
ساره:سلمان وين رايح..بتخليني بروحي
سلمان لف وجهه لها:باروح اشوي وباجي.
ساره:انزين ويش فيك جذي من اشوي كنت عادي مافيك شي.
سلمان بصراخ:الي أحبها بتصير لغيري و ماتبغي يصير في شي.
ساره:أنت سمعتني!!!؟
سلمان:وياليتني ماسمعت..وطلع بسرعه.
ساره:سلمان سلمااان ياربي كان مو يصير فيه شي..راحت لتلفون وأتصلت له بس مارد و حاولت عدة مرات بس مافي فايده..خافت عليه اكثير فراحت اتمسحت و صلت قرت قرأن قعدت تدعي أن مايصير له مكروه.

_____________________

#بيت ابو حسن#

أمل راحت لأبوها....
أمل:ابوي ناديتني.
أبوحسن:أبغاش في موضوع..تعالي جلسي.
جلست مقابله وهي اتفكر كيف بتقوله أنها ماتبغى تتزوج مراد.
أبوحسن:طبعآ زهراء قالت لش أن مراد ولد خالتش طلب يدش.
أمل:هيه قالت لي.
أبوحسن:وانتي ويش رايش؟؟
أمل:اأني ماا ماأبغى اتزوج الحين.
أبوحسن:حددي ماتبغي تتزوجي الحين لو ماتبغي مراد.
أمل:الاثنين.
أبوحسن:بس هذا ولد خالتش وأولى من الغريب.
أمل: ساكته
أبوحسن:ماأبغاش تجاوبيني الحين فكري أول.
أمل:انشالله..تركته وراحت غرفتها...اففف ويش اسوي؟؟..بافكر..امممم مراد وسيم طيب ماعنده حركات الشباب يشتغل في شركة ابوه..بس أني أحب سلمان..وقفت عند النافذه..لازم انسى سلمان.

_________________

#بيت ابوقيس#

حوراء كانت مع فاطمه بغرفتها بس جى لهم قيس وأخذها معاه غرفة.....

قيس:أحنا بنسافر بكره مو؟؟
حوراء:هيه أنت ماتدري؟؟
قيس:و رائد.
حوراء لفت وجهها عنه:ويش فيه؟؟
قيس:حوراء بتسافري ومن غير ماتتصالحي معاه!!!!!
حوراء:اتصلت له بس هو مايرد.
قيس يعطيها جواله:كلميه من جوالي.
حوراء ناظرته:مدام هو مايرد علي يعني مايبغى يكلمني..وقفت عشان تطلع
قيس:كلمته في الدوام بس مارضى يقولي شالسالفه..قالي "حوراء ماقالت لك يعني أنا مابقولك"...رائد مايعصب او يزعل الا في حاله وحده..ناظرها..لما أحد يهز كرامته.
حوراء:بس أني ماقلت له شي..بس...ذكرت جملتها (أنت سخيف أتركبها بجنبك عشان برستيجك).
قيس:حوراء أنا أخوش لاتخشي عني شي.
حوراء:عن اذنك باروح غرفتي
قيس:حوراء أنا لازم أعرف ويش السالفه.
حوراء:قلت لك هذا شي خاص بيني و بينه.
قيس:براحتش بس مو بعدين تجي لي وتطلبي مساعدتي.
حوراء راحت غرفتها و هي قريب تصيح.

_________________

#بيت سلمان#

طول الوقت ادق على سلمان بس مايرد عليها..هذا مايحس ليش مايرد علي.
قعدت اتفكر في شي يخليه يرجع أو يرد عليها و أخيرآ لمعت في بالها فكرة أنها ترسله رساله اتقول فيها أن هي خايفه وحاسه أن في حرامي في البيت..توها بترسل..أخاف يقراها و يسرع بسيارته و يصيبه شي لا خلاص مابرسل.
بعد سبع دقايق أتصلت له....
ساره:سلمان ليش ماترد علي؟؟
......:السلام عليكم.
ساره بلعت ريقها بخوف:وعليكم السلام..أخوي مو هذا رقم سلمان.
......:هيه هذا رقمه.
ساره:ليش عندك جواله..سلمان فيه شي؟؟؟؟
......:أنتي بنت اخوه؟؟
ساره:هيه..تكفى أخوي قولي سلمان وينه؟؟
......:أنا صديقه وائل..هو جالس في البحر..أنا جيت سيارته عشان أخذ شي ولقيت جواله فقلت أرد عليش عشان اطمنش لأنه مو راضي يرد على أحد.
ساره:مشكور أخوي.
وائل:العفو...سد الخط وراح لسلمان.
وائل:سلمان اتأخر الوقت لازم ترجع البيت لاتخلي بنت أخوك بروحها في البيت.
سلمان اتنهد:وائل لو كنت مكاني ويش بتسوي؟؟
وائل:ويه اسم لله عليه الله يخلي لي حبيبتي.
سلمان لف وجهه لجهه ثانيه....
وائل(أنا غبي يعني لازم أقول جذي)
وائل:سلمان قوم بوصلك أخاف لين سقت أنت يصيبك شي..بعد ماأوصلك باجي أخذ سيارتك.
سلمان مارد عليه و راح معاه...

.........

ساره كانت في المطبخ تطبخ عشاء مع أنها تدري أن سلمان مابياكل بس كانت مصره أنها تخليه ياكل...لازم أخليه ياكل أمي الله يرحمها وصتني عليه >>>تقصد جدتها...طاحت دمعتها..ااااااااااااه ليتش معاي الحين..في قلبي أشياء واجد أبغى أقولها لش..نفسي أقولش أني أحب جوااد..أبغاش تنصحيني تقوليلي كيف أنسااااه.

بعد نصف ساعه صار كل شي جاهز بس تنتظر سلمان..أتصلت له.
ساره:هلا
سلمان بضيق:أهلين
ساره:متى بتجي؟؟
سلمان:أنا في الحديقه.
ساره بفرح:صدق خلاص باي.

ساره راحت له حضنته..
ساره:ليش اتأخرت تعرف أني ماأقدر اقعد بروحي في اليل.
سلمان بوجه خالي من المشاعر: مابتأخر مره ثانيه.
ساره:اوكى يالله تعال نتعشى.
سلمان رافع حاجب لأنه كان متيقن أنها تدري أنه مابيتعشى:بس أنا مابتعشى.
ساره مسكته من ايده ودته المطبخ...
ساره:شوف سويت لك معكرونه بالبشميل الا تحبها.
سلمان:ساره أنتي تدري أن مالي نفس فليش تعبتي نفسش؟؟
ساره:أمي الله يرحمها وصتني عليك ولازم أعتني بك.
سلمان مارد عليها بس غسل يده وقعد عشان ياكل و هذا الشي فرح ساره وااااااجد.

_________________

اليوم التالي#بيت ابو جواد#

ساره راحت بيت خالها عشان تقعد مع شيماء وتساعدها بترتيب بقية أغراضها لأنهم بيسافرو اليوم.

*في الصاله*

ساره:شيماء شحنتي جوالش؟؟
شيماء:يوووه ذكرتيني باروح أشحنه.
ساره:هههههه روحي أشحنيه قبل مايقفل.
شيماء دخلت غرفتها وراها ساره..حطت الجوال يشحن وراحت اطلع لها ثياب.
ساره:الحين أنتي بتسبحي و أني ويش باسوي بروحي؟؟
شيماء:قعدي مع دانه.
ساره:امممم ماأدري أني مو منسجمه مع دانه واجد.
شيماء:اوووه ذكرت شنطة جواد مارتبتها.
ساره ارتبكت من سمعت أسمه:ق قولي لتينا ترتبها.
شيماء:كان يذبحني..ويش رايش ترتبيها عني؟؟
ساره متفاجئه:أني!!!
شيماء:هيه دانه مابترضى..مافيها شي لو رتبتيها.
ساره:تبغيني أرتب ثيابه فشله و مو عدله.
شيماء:ياغبيه أني أقصد شنطة الأسعافات لأنه مايسافر الابها.
ساره:اهاا قولي جذي وين الأغراض؟؟
شيماء:في الصيدليه الي في المطبخ.
ساره:اوكى باجهزها بس لا تتأخري في الحمام.
شيماء:انزين.

راحت المطبخ أخذت شنطه سحبت لها كرسي عشان تركب عليه لأن الصيدليه يبغى لها أحد طويل وهي متوسطة الطول..حطت كل شي يحتاجه و توها بتسكر الشنطه ذكرت أنها ماحطت لفه يمكن يحتاجوها..ركبت على الكرسي مره ثانيه أخذت الفه و توها بتسكر باب الصيدليه
جواد:السلام عليكم.
ساره ماكانت منتبه له ولما سمعت صوته أختلعت وطاحت من الكرسي.

فتحت عيونها لقت نفسها بين ايدين جواد(مسكها قبل ماتطيح)...بعدت عنه بحركه سريعه وهي قريب تموت من الفشله.
ساره:ااا ش شكرآ.
جواد:لا عادي كح كح..أخذ كاس وشرب ماي..كح كح.. تقدري اتسويلي عصير ليمون.
ساره متفاجئه(مايحب عصير اليمون) هزت راسها عن أنها بتسويه.
جواد:شكرآ..طلع من الغرفه.

حطت الفه في الشنطه و سكرتها..أخذت كاس و نعنان ليمون و سوته بس بقى السكر [عاد ساره كانت امفهيه وتفكر بالصار من اشوي و من كثر ماهي مو منتبه حطت ملح بدل سكر].

راحت غرفته دقت الباب بس مارد عليها لأنه كان يعزف بالبيانو ردت دقت الباب بس ماسمع..فكرت أنها تعطي تينا الكاس تعطيه اياه..توها بتروح الا جواد فتح الباب
ساره عطته العصير.
جواد:تسلمي.
ساره:الله يسلمك.
شرب اشوي من العصير:كح كح كح.
ساره خايفه عليه:ويش فيك؟؟
جواد امعصب:ليش حاطه ملح؟؟؟
ساره:اني!!!!ماحطيت.
جواد:اذا كنتي تكرهيني لهدرجه كان لاتعبتي نفسش و سويتي العصير..دخل غرفته سكر الباب بالقوه ولا حتى ترك لها فرصه تدافع عن نفسها..ساره راحت غرفة شيماء قعدت تصيح لين حست أن شيماء بتطلع من الحمام فمسحت دموعها ولا كأن شي صار...
شيماء تنشف شعرها بالفوطه:من متى أنتي أهني؟؟
ساره:من أول ماخلصت شنطت جواد.
شيماء:بل طول هالمده قاعده ترتبيها!!
ساره:هاا لا أني كنت(بمحاوله أنها تغير السالفه)صح يبغى لي اتصل لسلمان عشان اروح البيت.
شيماء:لا لاتروحي الحين ماشبعت منش.
ساره:بس أني أتأخرت ولازم أرجع عشان يمديني أسوي لسلمان الغذى.
شيماء:اوفففففففف.

ساره كلمت سلمان و قال لها أنه بيجي بعد ساعه ليما يخلص دوامه و خلال هالساعه كانت قاعده مع شيماء في غرفتها ولا طلعت من الغرفه الا لما جى سلمان وسلمت عليهم كلهم ماعدا جواد كان في غرفته.

_________________

بعد ماخلصت كل أغراضها خطرت على بالها أمل فتصلت لها...
حوراء:هلا
أمل:أهلين
حوراء:كيف الحال؟؟
أمل:امم زينه..لهدرجه اتحبيني عشان تتصلي لي قبل ماتسافري.
حوراء:هههه لا تلعبي على نفسش واجد.
أمل:خلاص ازعلت بسد الخط.
حوراء:املوه مو وقت مزحش ولله ضايق خلقي.
أمل:ويش فيش؟؟
حوراء:اليوم بسافر ورائد لحد الحين ماكلمته.
أمل:الله ايساعدش.
حوراء:هذا الي قدرتي عليه لو أني متصله لساره أحسن لي.
أمل:كان اتصلتي لها.
حوراء:أحس نفسي ثقلت عليها هي كافيها مشكلتش مع سلمان.
أمل: ساكته
حوراء:شوأخر التطورات؟؟
أمل:ولد خالتي خطبني.
حوراء:حلفي!!!!!!
أمل:مايحتاج أحلف.
حوراء بستنكار:وانشالله بتوافقي؟؟
أمل:وليش ما أوا
حوراء تقاطعها لأنها سمعت قيس يناديها:لحظه..قيس تعال أني في الغرفه.
قيس:أنتي أهني وأنا ادورش.
حوراء:ويش بغيت؟؟
قيس:جهزتي ترا الحين بنروح.
حوراء:الحين بنروح!!!
قيس:هيه.
حوراء:بس أنتو قلتو الساعه ثلاث انروح و الحين الساعه ثنتين.
قيس:بنطلع من وقت لأن المطار بعيد اشوي و يمكن مانلحق على الطياره.
حوراء:خلاص بكلم صديقتي و
قيس يقاطعها:سدي الخط الحين أبنتظرش في المجلس.
حوراء:انزين...طلع

حوراء:الوو.
أمل:الحين بتروحو؟؟
حوراء:هيه
أمل:اتروحو واجو بالسلامه.
حوراء:الله يسلمش سلمي على ساره.
أمل:يوصل انشالله.
حوراء:باي.
أمل:باي.

سدت الخط وراحت المجلس أول مادخلت المجلس التقت عيونها بعيونه اترددت تدخل بس دخلت.
حوراء:السلام عليكم.
رائد:وعليكم السلام.
حوراء:وين قيس؟؟
رائد:أنا الي أبغاش مو قيس..(أشر على المكان الفاضي في الكنبه الي جنبه)اتفضلي.
جلست في الكنبه الي مقابله:ويش بغيت؟؟
رائد:حرام الواحد يشوف خطيبته.
حوراء:مو قصدي جذي..لازم جاي عشان تبغى شي.
رائد بنظرات تذبح:ماتبغي تودعيني؟؟
حوراء قلبها يدق بشكل مو طبيعي:لاتطالعني جذي.
رائد قام و جلس بجنبها:كيف تبغيني أطالعش.
حوراء وقفت:قيس ماجاب لك شي تشربه باروح اجيب لك.
رائد وقف مقابلها:بعدين مابيمديني اودعش.
حوراء: ساكته
رائد أخذها حضنها حضنه قوووويه..حوراء مو عارفه شتسوي رايحه في عالم ثاني.
(عاد لاتنتقدوني على هالشي لأن أحنا عندنا المخطوبه كنها متزوجه بس يبقى العرس).
دخل قيس:أحم أحم<<عشان ينتبهو لوجوده.
رائد ترك حوراء وهي حدها مستحيه:نعم ويش تبغى؟؟
قيس:لا ابو الشباب انشالله تبغى تقعد طول اليوم جذي.
رائد يطالع حوراء:ياليت.
حوراء استحت ونزلت راسها.
قيس:يلا خلاص اتصالحتو..حوراء روحي البسي عباتش..وانت روح سخن سيارتك.
رائد:ليش؟؟
قيس:أنت بتوصلني أنا وحوراء وراشد بيوصل ابوي وأمي وإختي.
رائد:اهاا اوكى بس وين راشد؟؟
قيس:في المجلس الثاني مع أختي.
رائد:أنا أعترض ليش اتخلي راشد يتهنى مع خطيبته وأنا أسخن سيارتي.
قيس:الحين باروح له.
رائد:هيه أحسن..طلع.

*في المجلس الثاني*

راشد:حبيبتي زي ماقلت أنتبهي لنفسش و لا تاكلي شي مو زين وأنتب
فاطمه تقاطعه:راشد أدري اتخاف علي بس هالأسطوانه حفظتها~>>أنتبهي لنفسش ولصحتش و لاتاكلي شي مو زين ولاتطلعي بروحش في اليل<<صدقني حفظت هالأسطوانه..لاتخاف علي.
راشد:هذا جزاتي أني أخاف عليش.
فاطمه:تسلم حبيبي بس لاتخاف بعتني بنفسي.
راشد:زين خلي جوالش دايم عندش لأني بتصلش وقت ماأبغى.
فاطمه:وأذا كنت اتسوق مستحيل اكلمك في السوق لأني مابعرف أكلمك.
راشد:مو مهم أهم شي أسمع صوتش.
فاطمه:ههههه.
راشد:تسلملي هالظحكه.
دخل قيس:السلام عليكم.
فاطمه و راشد:وعليكم السلام.
قيس(شكلي اليوم مابقول غير هالكلمتين):فاطمه روحي البسي عباتش..وانت روح سخن سيارتك.
راشد وساسر فاطمه:اوففف أخوش مايقول الا الأخبار السيئه.
فاطمه:ههههه حرام عليك ويش ذنبه أذا أنت توك جاي.
راشد:لا منو الي قالي..يقلدها>>حبيبي رشود لاتجي الحين لما أخلص بدق عليك و تعال.
فاطمه:هههههههه لاتزعل لأني كنت أبغى أجهز.
راشد:عادي حبيبتي.
قيس رافع حاجبه:حلفو اثنينكم[يأشر على نفسه] ولا كأن في طول وعرض واقف قدامكم.
راشد:ولله واحد قاعد مع خطيبته أنت ويش لك دخل.
قيس انقهر لحده.
فاطمه:أني مالي خص باروح البس عباتي وانتو اتشابقو على كيفكم..طلعت وقيس راح وراها وترك راشد.
راشد:كريه ماأطيقه ابدآ.
(راشد مايطيق قيس لأنه لما خطب فاطمه كان قيس مو موافق من كذا مايطيقه).
بعد عشر دقايق الكل كان جاهز و مثل ماقال قيس..فاطمه وأم قيس وأبوقيس مع راشد في سيارته..حوراء وقيس مع رائد في سيارته.
لما وصلو المطار رائد وراشد ودعوهم واتمنو لهم يرجعو بالسلامه وكل واحد ركب سيارته ورجع بيته.

*في الطائره*

أم قيس وأبوقيس جلسو جنب بعض..حوراء جلست جنب فاطمه وقيس جنب فاطمه.

قيس:فاطمه بدلي حوراء بمكانش.
فاطمه:ليش؟؟
قيس:ابغاه أقول لها حاجه.
فاطمه:قول لها بعدين.
قيس:فاطمه.
فاطمه:اففف الحين باقوم..حورو قومي بدليني بمكانش.
حوراء:ليش؟؟
فاطمه:قيس يبغاش في حاجه.
بدلو أماكنهم...
حوراء:نعم ويش تبغى؟؟
قيس:أحنا بنسكن في الفندق الي جنب الفندق الي نسكن فيه مو.
حوراء:هيه و بعدين.
قيس:ليش أخترتيه بالذات؟؟
حوراء:لأن صديقاتي بيسكنوا هناك.
قيس:ومتى بيروحوا؟؟
حوراء:بكره بيكونو هناك لأنهم رايحين بالباص مايحبو الا الباص.
قيس:اهاا
حوراء:ليش تسأل؟؟
قيس:ابغى أعرف متى بتزهقينا بطلعاتش.
حوراء:مالت عليك.

----------


## قطعة سكر

_________________

#في الباص#

أبوجواد وأبوفاضل<<أخوه خال ساره الثاني وابو أسعد<<أبوهادي و خالهم أحمد>>أبو سالي حجزو الباص بس للعائله يعني مافي غير العائله و السايق.


(باعرفكم بعائلة ابو فاضل مكونه من أم فاضل و فاضل 22 أخر سنه بالجامعه..رويدا 19..منار أخر العنقود7 )
(عائلة ابو أسعد مكونه من أم أسعد وأسعد 27 مو متزوج هادي تعرفوه مايحتاج اتكلم عنه و صفا 21 متزوجه وزوجها معاهم{أمين 25}وهي حامل في الشهر الثالث و جت معاهم خالتهم جيهان)
(عائلة الخال أحمد مكونه من زوجته حميده وبنته هناء20 و بتول 9..وسالي بس ماتت)



شيماء قاعده بجنب دانه يعني دانه عند النافذه..دانه كانت تكتب في جوالها رساله لدلع<<قيس.
"هاااااااي
كيف الحال؟؟ أنشالله بخير.
دلوع حبيبتي أني في الباص باروح سوريا ماتوصي على شي" رسلتها
بعد ربع ساعه جتها رسالته
"هلا 
أني بخير الحمدلله و ماوصيش سلامتش أهم شي عندي.
باي"
قرت الرساله ولفت لشيماء..
دانه:شيماء ساهيه في شو؟؟
شيماء:ساهيه في جمال هادي.
دانه:مره سخيفه لما بتتزوجو بتشبعي منه.
شيماء:ممكن تكرميني بسكوتش.
دانه:مالت عليش.
شيماء:اففف مو فاضيه لش.
قاطعتهم هناء:شيماء.
شيماء:نعم.
سمعو صوت هادي فتغطوا..
هادي:خاله عندكم الماي
أم جواد:هيه تعال اخذه.

هناء:شيماء افتحي بلوتوثش.
شيماء:ليش؟؟
هناء:برسلش النغمه الي بغيتيها ذاك اليوم.
شيماء:اهاا اوكى..فتحت ابلوتوثها.

هادي سمع كلامهم وأول ماودى الماي للرجال على طول جلس مكانه بجنب جواد وفتح بلوتوثه.
جواد:ويش فيك مستعجل جذي؟؟
هادي:انت ويش لك دخل..عاود الأتصال مره ثانيه يمكن ترد.
جواد:احلف [جواد كان ايحاول يتصل بمرام بس هي ماترد]
هادي كتب رساله و رسلها لشيماء(يعرف اسم بلوتوثها"مغرمه فيك").

طلع في جوال شيماء "أستقبال من هايم بشيوم"<<أسم بلوتوثه.
طبعآ على طول استقبلت رسالته
"هلا حبيبتي
أنا مو مصدق أني معاش في نفس المكان و له بشوفش كل يوم أخ متى نتزوج.
أحبك...."
شيماء قرتها وماتت من الخجل ورسلت له رساله وعلى طول طفت البلوتوث.
وصلت الرساله لهادي قراها وابتسم طفى بلوتوثه.
رسالتها>>"أحبك".

بعد أربع ساعات وقف الباص لصلاه و نزلو كلهم لصلاه..شيماء مالبست نقابها لأنها افتكرت أنه مايحتاج يعني اتغطت بس لما نزلت ماعرفت وين المصلى {أول مره يوقفو في هذا المكان} الكل راح عنها وهي ماتشوف عدل بالغطى فرفعته عشان تشوف..
هادي امعصب:شيماء
شيماء غطت وجهها لفت له وبكل براءه:اشوه أنك أهني لأني ماأندل المصلى
هادي بصراخ:وليش فاتحه وجهش ماتشوفي الرجال في الي واقفين.
شيماء ماتحب أحد يصرخ عليها:كنت أبغى أشوف وين المصلى و
قاطعها جواد الي من سمع صراخ هادي على طول جى لهم:ويش صاير؟؟
هادي:أسأل أختك.
شيماء طنشته:جواد وين المصلى؟؟
جواد أشر لها:روحي هناك و لفي يمين.
شيماء:شكرآ ..راحت.
جواد:أنت ويش فيك امعصب؟؟
هادي:فتحت وجهها قدام الرجال.
جواد:ياخي ماكان قصدها و يلا اتعوذ من ابليس امش صلي..وراحو مع بعض يصلو.

ولما خلصوا الكل رجع الباص..هادي حس بالذنب على أنه صرخ عليها و فكر لمايوصلو بيعتذر لها.
أما شيماء فكانت اتصيح بهدوء لأن هذي أول مره هادي يصرخ عليها جذي.

_________________

#في سوريا#

وصلت عائلة أبو قيس راحو الفندق..ابو قيس وأم قيس مع بعض في غرفه حوراء وفاطمه مع بعض في غرفه و قيس في غرفه بروحه بس غرفهم صايره جنب بعض على طول.
فاطمه راحت اتسبحت وصلت اتصلت لراشد لأنه كان اموصينها تتصل له أول ماتوصل..أما حوراء تركتها اتكلم راشد وراحت لقيس قعدت تسولف معاه ليما خلصت فاطمه من المكالمه..لبسو اعبيهم وكل العائله راحو ايزورو...ولما رجعو اتعشوا وراحو في سابع نومه.

_________________

#بيت أبو حسن#

أمل أخذت قرارها النهائي راحت لأبوها في المجلس عشان تقوله قرارها.
أمل:السلام عليكم.
أبو حسن:وعليكم السلام.
أمل:امممم امممم
أبوحسن:تعالي جلسي جنبي.
جلست جنبه..
أبوحسن:فكرتي؟؟
أمل:هيه
أبوحسن:ماأبغاش تتسرعي في قرارش هذي حياتش وانتي حره فيها.
أمل اطمنت:أني ماأبغى اتزوج مراد.
أبوحسن:هذا قرارش النهائي.
أمل:هيه
أبوحسن:خلاص على راحتش ولاتفكري في أمش أنا بقول لها.
أمل باست راسه:شكرآ الله يخليك لي.
ومن فرحته راحت غرفتها اتصلت لساره بس ساره ماردت على الجوال فتصلت على البيت...
سلمان:الوو
أمل: ساكته
سلمان:الووو
أمل:السلام عليكم.
سلمان عرفها اتنهد:وعليكم السلام.
أمل:موجوده ساره؟؟
سلمان: ساكت
أمل: ساكته
سلمان:لحظه...ساره ساااره
ساره:نعم.
سلمان:تلفون.
ساره:من؟؟
سلمان أشر على قلبه..

ساره:هلا
أمل:اهلين..كيفك؟؟
ساره:امنيحه.
أمل:اتسلم عليش حوراء.
ساره:يوووه نسيت ماكلمتها.
أمل:اتحقليها وصلت من زمان.
ساره:صحيح مالت علي.
أمل:امممم قلت لأبوي قراري.
ساره:ويش قررتي؟؟
أمل:مو موافقه طبعآ.
ساره بفرح:صحيح..أموله تعالي لي بكره.
أمل:ماأقدر بكره..يمكن بعد بكره.
ساره:زين أهم شي أشوفش ولله مستمله.
أمل:هههه..صح ليش ماتردي على جوالش؟؟
ساره:لأني كنت في المطبخ اسوي العشى.
أمل:اهاا عجل باي روحي كملي شغلش.
ساره:باي.

سلمان:ويش فيش فرحانه؟؟
ساره:امل رفضت الي متقدم لها.
سلمان فرحان:حلفي.
ساره:ههههه ولله العظيم.
سلمان:عجل ويش اتحارسي امشي نتعشى.
ساره:توك من اشوي مو مشتهي.
سلمان:الحين انفتحت شهيتي.
ساره:هههههه.

_________________

اليوم التالي#في سوريا#

وصلو العائلات الأربع_أبو جواد_ابوفاضل_أبوأسعد_أبوسالي.
كانو حاجزين لهم جناح كامل وأول ماوصلو كل واحد راح غرفته اتسبحو ارتاحو بعدين راحو ايزورو..رجعو اتغذو.

*غرفة شيماء ودانه هناء رويدا *

شيماء اتصلت لحوراء...
شيماء:هلا.
حوراء:اهلين..وصلتو؟؟
شيماء:هيه من زمان.
حوراء:في اي طابق انتو؟؟
شيماء:الثالث..وانتو؟؟
حوراء:الرابع.
شيماء:ويش قاعده اتسوي ؟؟
حوراء:ماقاعده أسوي شي.
شيماء:عجل بتروحي معانا السوق.
حوراء:بلبس وباجي .
شيماء:اوكى باي.

جهزو انتظرو فاطمه وحوراء..لما جو سلمو على بعض عرفوهم بهناء و رويدا وراحو يتسوقو في شارع التين.

على الساعه ثمان بتوقيت سوريا رجعو الفندق صلوا..جواد اتصل بشيماء...
شيماء:هلا
جواد:اهلين..وين أنتي؟؟
شيماء:في الغرفه.
جواد:معاش أحد؟؟
شيماء:قصدك هناء و رويدا..توهم طالعين.
جواد:عجل باجي لش الحين.
شيماء:اوكى. باي..سدو الخط.

بعد دقيقتين جى لها...
جواد:السلام عليكم.
شيماء:وعليكم السلام.
جواد جلس على الكنبه:هادي يقولش أسف ماكان قصده يصرخ عليش.
شيماء:بعد ماهزئني جاي يعتذر.
جواد:هذا جزاه أنه يغار عليش..مسكين أمس ماقدر ينام و لا خلاني أنام.
شيماء: ساكته
جواد:اروح أقوله رضيت.
شيماء:على راحتك.
جواد:هههههه الله يخليكم لبعض.
رن جوال شيماء...
شيماء:هلا و لله.
ساره:شخبارش شمسويه؟؟أكيد ملانه لأني مو معاش.
شيماء:هههه أشتقت لش واجد.
ساره:وأني أكثر.
شيماء:رويدا بنت عمي فاضل تبغى اتشوفش أمس بس قعدنا نتكلم عنش.
جواد:شيماء اتكلمي ساره؟؟
شيماء:هيه.
جواد أخذ الجوال:بسألها عن سلمان.(ماترك لها فرصه تتناقش معاه)
جواد:السلام عليكم.
ساره زادت نبضات قلبها:و عليكم السلام.
جواد:كيف حالش.
ساره اتحاول تسوي نفسها طبيعيه لأنها ذكرت أنه صرخ عليها:الحمدلله
جواد:وين سلمان؟؟
ساره:يتسبح.
جواد:عجل سلمي عليه.
ساره:الله يسلمك.
جواد عطى شيماء الجوال طلع من الغرفه.
ساره سدت الخط بسرعه لأنها حست أنها تبغى تصيح..وأول ماسدته صاحت.

*اليوم التالي*

شيماء قالت لأبوها أنها تبغى اتروح~~ الأرض السعيده~~>>مدينة العاب.
أبو جواد قال لأبو فاضل و أبوأسعد وأبو سالي كلهم رحبو بالفكره وقررو اروحو بعد الصلاه.

حوراء و فاطمه اتصلو لشيماء قالولها تجي لهم غرفتهم مع دانه هناء رويدا.

*غرفة حوراء وفاطمه*

حوراء:قيس تكفى أطلع صديقاتي بيجو الحين.
قيس:عادي خلهم يجو مافيها شي.
حوراء:اففففف كيف يدخلو وأنت قاعد أهني.
قيس:زين عشان ايشوفو أن عندش أخو حلو.
فاطمه:من حلاتك روح طالع نفسك بالمرايه بتشوف أنك قبييييح.
قيس:وأنتي نظفي عيونش لأنش ماتشوفي عدل.
حوراء:قيييييس الحين بيجو.
قيس بيطلع:انزين هذانا طالع بس سلمي عليهم.
حوراء:احلف مره سخيف.
فاطمه:مو تنسى تشتري شي انقدمه .
قيس:مابنسى...طلع

بعد ربع ساعه...
شيماء ادق باب غرفة حوراء و فاطمه..فتحت الباب حوراء.
شيماء:هاااااي.
حوراء:هايات.
هناء رويدا:كيف الحال؟؟
حوراء:الحمدلله..وين دانه؟؟
شيماء:بتتأخر اشوي.
حوراء:أاهااا يلا دخلو ليش واقفين؟؟
شيماء:ننتظرش تقولي اتفضلو.
حوراء:اتفضلو.

قعدو يسولفو يتعرفو على هناء و رويدا أكثر و أكثر..اتصل قيس لحوراء...
قيس:هلا
حوراء:اهلين
قيس:ماشفت الا تبغيه بشتري لش شي على ذوقي بس يمكن أتأخر.
حوراء بعفويه:عادي لأن دانو بعدها ماتجي.
قيس(الله هذي فرصتي يمكن أشوفها):اوكى لما تجي صديقتش رني عشان أسرع.
حوراء:أوكى باي.

راح لأقرب محل له وأشترى الي يبغاه راح الفندق طلب المصعد راح الطابق الرابع وقعد ينتظر عند المصعد..كل ماركب المصعد أو نزل قلبه يوقف ليما وقف عند الثالث وبيروح لرابع..أكيد هي..وقف عند باب المصعد كأنه طالبنه.
انفتح باب المصعد...
قيس من شافها وقف مكانه ولا اتحرك...دانه ماأنتبهت لوجه لأنها ماكانت مهتمه بس كانت تبغى تعبر وهو ساد الطريق.
دانه:لو سمحت.
قيس حس لها صفر:يامحاسن الصدف مو أنتي الي قابلتش في مزايا و مجمع الواحه.
دانه طالعته تفاجئت(مو معقول أشوفه مرتين والثالثه في سوريا وفي نفس الفندق الي ساكنه فيه) 
قيس:بصراحه لازم نتعرف على بعض شكله القدر جامعنا.
دانه:ممكن تتباعد الباب بيسكر.
قيس:مو ممكن..أنتبه على الباب أنه بيسكر فتباعد.
دانه أول ماأتباعد على طول راحت.
قيس(ماعليه وراش والزمن طويل)أنتظرها تدخل الغرفه وبعد خمس دقايق دق باب الغرفه وعطى حوراء الي طلبته.

شيماء:حوراء
حوراء:نعم
شيماء:بعدين بنروح الأرض السعيده ويش رايش تقولي لأبوش يوديكم.
حوراء:هيه ولله باقول لأبوي.
هناء:الله وناسه بنشوف من الي تخاف من لعبة المقص.
الكل:هههههههههههه

دانه كانت امفهيه و اتفكر في الصدفه الي جمعتها مع قيس ثلاث مرات وهل ممكن تشوفه مره رابعه؟؟؟

.......

حوراء راحت لأبوها وكان قيس معاه....
حوراء:أبوي ممكن طلب
أبوقيس:أمري.
حوراء:أني وفاطمه نبغى انروح الأرض السعيده.
قيس:ويش ايوديكم معظمها شباب.
حوراء:صديقاتي بيروحو وأبغى أروح معاهم.
قيس(يعني دانه بتكون هناك):خلاص أنا بروح معاكم.
أبوقيس:توك اتقول حق شباب.
قيس:أنا ماقلت حق شباب أنا قلت معظمها شباب.
أبوقيس:خلاص عجل جهزو نفسكم جهزو نفسكم عشان انروح كلنا.
حوراء باست راسه راحت تقول لفاطمه.

_________________

#بيت سلمان#

أمل أتصلت لساره قالت لها أنها بتجي لها بعد نصف ساعه.

ساره جهزت راحت لسلمان....
ساره:سلمان أنت بتطلع؟؟
سلمان:ليش أطلع؟؟
ساره:يعني بتقعد في البيت؟؟
سلمان:هيه
ساره:امممم عجل لاتجي المجلس.
سلمان:ليش؟؟
ساره:أمل بتجي الحين.
سلمان: ساكت
ساره:اذا بتطلع قولي قبل عشان أعرف.
سلمان:انزين.

رتبت المجلس و جهزت الحلويات قعدت تنتظر أمل...رن الجرس راحت تفتح الباب.

أمل:السلام عليكم.
ساره:وعليكم السلام..يلا دخلي بسرعه.
أمل:بل لهدرجه مشتاقه لي.
ساره:أمشي دخلي بلا هذره فاضيه.

دخلو المجلس الا أمل صاحت...
ساره:ويش فيش؟؟
أمل:اهئ اهئ اهئ
ساره:أمل ويش فيش؟؟
أمل:ذكرت كف سلمان اهئ اهئ.
ساره:أمل خلاص أنسي.
أمل:ماأقدر ماأقدر
ساره عطتها كاس ماي:أشربي عشان تهدي.
أمل شربت الماي سكتت.
ساره:أنتي ليش تكابري..بعدش تحبيه.
أمل:أحبه بس ماأبغاه.
ساره:أمل مافهمت كيف اتحبيه و ماتبغيه.
أمل:ساره سلمان شك في بمجرد أنه شاف رقمي عند خالي و عطاني كف من دون تفاهم..ويش الي بيضمن لي اذا تزوجنا مايصير شي زي جذي وبدال مايكفخني ايطلقني مابقدر أعيش حياتي بقلق وخوف من أنه ايشك فيني.
ساره:أمل مافي أنسان معصوم من الخطأ..سلمان ايحبش أني عمري ماشفته ضعيف جذي ولا أتخيلت أنه ممكن في يوم من الأيام يحب.
أمل:ساره أرجوش أني جايه لش عشان أستانس مو عشان أكدر نفسي فلو سمحتي خلنا نتكلم في موضوع ثاني.
ساره:اوكى بس بنرجع للهالكلام بعدين.
أمل:اوكى.

_________________

#في الأرض السعيده#

{بوصفها لكم أول ماتدخلو يكون على يمينكم لعبة الديسكو يرقصو فيها الشباب وتمشو قدام يصير على يساركم القطار السريع وفي الوسطه مجموعة العاب زي القطار الي فيه ماي و~~المقص~~<<هذي أحلى لعبه..فيه مطعمين واحد فوق واحد تحت والي تحت فيه بركه كبيره..فيها ممرر طويل الي سيارات السباق ويحطو فيه أغاني..طبعآ هذا غير المحلات الموجوده هناك}

وصلت عائلة أبوقيس قبل العائلات الأربع بربع ساعه وقعدو في المطعم الي فيه البركه ولما وصلو العائلات الأربع..شيماء كلمت حوراء..
شيماء:هلا
حوراء:أهلين جيتو؟؟
شيماء:هيه أحنا عند المقص.
حوراء:خلاص الحين بنجي.
شيماء:باي
حوراء:باي

راحو لهم سلمو على بعض بعدين أخذو تذاكر ركبو المقص وكل وحده اتصارخ أعظم من الثانيه.
دانه و هناء ماركبو معهم لأن دانه ماتحب العاب جذي و هناء كان راسها ايعورها فراحو يتسوقو ثنتينهم.

لما خلصت اللعبه....
شيماء:يااااي اجنن مادري أركبها مره ثانيه.
حوراء:أني بعد عجبتني.
فاطمه:اتدوخ الراس لو أدري ماركبتها.
رويدا:هناء جبانه اتعذرت براسها عشان لاتتفشل.
حوراء:ماأتوقع لأنها كانت أكثر وحده متحمسه.
رن جوال رويدا...
صفا:هلا
رويدا:اهلين
صفا:وين انتو؟؟
رويدا:عند المقص.
صفا:عجل تعالو عند سباق السيارات فاضل وجواد وأموني حبيبي<<زوجها..بيتسابقو.
رويدا:خلاص الحين بنجي..باي.
صفا:باي.

رويدا:تعالو شوفو جواد فاضل أمين بيتسابقو.
شيماء:الله وناسه يلا انروح.
راحو ايشوفو وكل وحده اتشجع واحد.
شيماء اتشجع جواد و رويدا اتشجع فاضل<<أخوها..صفا تشجع أيمن أما فاطمه عادي ماتشجع أحد وحوراء كانت اتطالع جواد لأنها بعدها مصره أن ساره اتحبه. 

رن جوال شيماء....
دانه:شيمو تعالي في تراكي حليوين.
شيماء:هذاويه لاسلام ولاشي على طول قلتي الي تبغيه.
دانه:مو مهم..يلا تعالي لي محل الأكسسوارات.
شيماء:انزين باي.
دانه:باي

شيماء:صبايا أني باروح لدانه لما ايخلصو اتصلولي قولو النتيجه.
رويدا:اوكى.


في طريقها لمحل الأكسسوارات وقفها شاب....
الشاب:ياعيني على الحلو.
شيماء ماردت عليه كملت طريقها بس هو لحقها.
الشاب:تسلم لي هالعيون الحلوه..تئبري البي ياعمري.
شيماء زادت خطواتها وهي خايفه حدها
الشاب:طولي بالك أنشالله بتمشي فؤ رمشي ياحق.
شيماء طفح الكيل:ياحقير أنت ماتستحي على وجهك.
الشاب:يعدمني هالصوت شو حلو...حاول يمسك يدها بس شيماء صرخت.
كان هادي قريب لها سمعها ولما شاف الشاب على طول راح ضربه وصارو يتشابقو وكل واحد يضرب الثاني.

.......

دانه كانت تنتظر شيماء لأن هناء ضاعت عنها..ملت دانه قررت ترجع للعائله الي كانو في المطعم الي فيه بركه قبل ماتدخل لهم لفت أنتباها شكل البركه تمت تطالعها...قيس شافها عرفها قعد يتأملها أنتبه على صبي يمشي لابس[جوتيه فيها كفرات] شكله يمشي غلط كان طريقه بتجاه دانه يعني بيطيحها في البركه.
قيس لاشعوري صرخ:دانه أنتبهي.

_________________

#بيت سلمان#

سلمان شاف من بلكونته سيارة أبو حسن واقفه على الباب يعني أمل بتطلع الحين..أتصل على جوال ساره...
ساره:هلا
سلمان:ساره لاتطلعي مع أمل الحديقه.
ساره:ليش
سلمان:بنتظرها في الحديقه أبغى أكلمها بروحنا.
ساره:أنت استخفيت.
سلمان:ارجوش ساره صدقيني مابسوي شي بس بكلمها وأذا تبغي طالعينا بس لاتكوني معانا.
ساره:ماأدري ويش أقولك.
سلمان:ارجوش بس بكلمها.
ساره:انزين باي
سلمان:باي.

أمل:هذا سلمان ؟؟
ساره:هاا لا أقصد هيه سلمان.
أمل:يلا لبست عباتي أمشي معاي وصليني.
ساره:الا يسمعش يقول ماتندلي الباب..روحي بروحش ارجولي اتعورني.
أمل:ساره بلا بياخه.
ساره:عن جد رجلي اتعورني.
أمل:افففف منش..تعالي بابوسش..سلمت عليها طلعت.

لبست بوتها وأول مارفعت راسها شافته.....

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرااحب خيتوو قطووعة
    اتمنى ان ماتطولي علينا 
             بنتظاار الابرت الجديييد
                   تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظار التكملة ....
يعطيك الله الف عافيه 
موفقه

----------


## ward roza <3

سلام

قصةحلوووة ننتظر التكملة

----------


## همسة ألم

خيوووووو ..وينك .؟؟؟
بإنتظآآآآآآآآآآآآآرك

----------


## قطعة سكر

انا اسفة ع التأخير
وان شاء الله الحين النزل التكملة
وعااد خواتي صبروو علي ترى اني ماادخل المنتدى واااجد

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء السابع عشر:

لبست بوتها وأول مارفعت راسها شافته.....

اتلاقت نظراتها مع نظراته و ماحست الا ودموعها تطيح على خدها كانت أول مره تشوفه بعد الي صار حست بنبضات قلبها تزيد وأنها مو عارفه تتنفس..سلمان كان ايناظرها مو عارف شو يقول لها.(كيف قدرت أضربك أحس أني بحلم ولله أني ندمان)..كان بوده يمسح دموعها.
أمل مسحت ادموعها و توها بتروح عند الباب عشان تطلع...
سلمان بهدوء:لحظه
أمل وقفت...
سلمان وقف عند الباب:لازم تسمعيني.
أمل:اتباعد ابغى أطلع.
سلمان:أمل ولله ماكان قصدي حطي نفسش في مكاني ج
أمل تقاطعه بنبرة اصياح:مستحيل أكون مكانك لأني كنت أحبك مابشك فيك..أنت حتى ماعطيتني فرصه أدافع عن نفسي كيف تبغاني أعيش معاك عمري وأنت في اي لحظه ممكن اتشك في و تطلقني.
سلمان سند راسه على الباب بألم:يعني خلاص.
أمل: ساكته
سلمان ناظرها بحزن...وراح.

مسحت ادموعها طلعت من البيت وطول ماهي في السياره ساكته حابسه صيحتها..أول ماوصلت البيت راحت غرفتها رمت بنفسها على السرير صاحت..ياربي أني أحبه ليش قلت جذي ليش ولله أني أحبه مابقدر أعيش حياتي من دونه..ياربي صرت ماأفهم لنفسي أهئ أهئ أهئ.

_________________

#الأرض السعيده#

(بعيد لكم المقطع عشان تفهمو أو تذكرو أذا نسيتو)

دانه كانت تنتظر شيماء لأن هناء ضاعت عنها..ملت دانه قررت ترجع للعائله الي كانو في المطعم الي فيه بركه قبل ماتدخل لهم لفت أنتباها شكل البركه تمت تطالعها...قيس شافها عرفها قعد يتأملها أنتبه على صبي يمشي لابس[جوتيه فيها كفرات] شكله يمشي غلط كان طريقه بتجاه دانه يعني بيطيحها في البركه.
قيس لاشعوري صرخ:دانه أنتبهي.

دانه التفتت شافت الصبي جاي بتجاها وبحركه سريعه اتباعدت بس من عجلتها طاحت على الأرض..جى لها قيس......
قيس خايف عليها:أنتي بخير؟؟
دانه تطالعه متفاجئه(معقوله أشوفك مره رابعه .شهقت. هو الي ناداني كيف يعرف أسمي)
في هالحظه جت هناء كانت قريبه منهم.....
هناء تنزل لمستوى دانه: دانه صار لش شي؟؟
دانه مفهيه:هاااا
هناء:دانوه ويش فيش؟؟
دانه توها تستوعب فوقفت طالعت قيس:مشكور أخوي [كانت تبغى تسأله كيف يعرف أسمها بس وجود هناء منعها]
قيس:أنتبهي لنفسش فمان الله...راح

هناء:يلا فهميني ويش صاير؟؟
دانه:ماصاير شي بس كنت باطيح وهو نبهني...وين العيله؟؟
هناء:ماأدري دورتهم في المطعم بس ماشفتهم..برايش أدق عليهم.
دانه(ياربي كيف يعرف أسمي باموت عشان أعرف)
هناءبصوت أعلى:دانه ادق عليهم.
دانه:اففف أكيد دقي.

.......

أنتهى السباق والي فاز جـــــــواد رويدا و صفا جتهم خيبة أمل أما حوراء(ياي حبيب سارو فاز طلع عندها ذوق مره احليو بس شكله مغرور يلا تاخذه اتعدل أخلاقه <<طبخت الطبخه وتنتظر تاكلها خخخخ)
رويدا أتصلت لشيماء بس شيماء ماردت الا على أخر رنه....
رويدا:شيمو ويش بتعطي
شيماء تقاطعها بصياحها:قولي لأحد جنبش يجي عند المحلات واحد يتشابق هادي قولي لجواد لو أي أحد أرجوش تعالو ابسرعه..صاحت..سدت الخط.

رويدا راحت لشباب.....
رويدا متلخبطه:ها دي شيماء يتشابقوا
جواد:أنتي شقاعده اتقولي.
فاضل:جواد خلنا نفهم منها..رويدا ويش اتقولي.
رويدا:هادي ايشابق واحد عند المحلات.
جواد:شووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..ماترك لها فرصه تقول كلمه زياده على طول راح و راح وراه فاضل أما أيمن بقى مع البنات بعدين راحو للعيله في المطعم يخبروهم.

.........

هادي و الشاب بعدهم يتضاربو و شيماء مو عارفه شتسوي ليما اتجمعو عليهم الناس و هرب الشاب..شيماء راحت له.....
شيماء مسكته:هادي..صاحت
في هالحظه جى جواد و فاضل....
جواد:شيماء اتبعادي..مسكه..هادي أنت بخير.
هادي بصوت تعبان:هيه لاتاخفو يمكن بس رضوض.
فاضل:أمش انوديك المستشفى.
هادي:أنا ماأحب المستشفيات ومايحتاج ودوني الفندق.
جواد:بس يمكن يكون فيك شي.
هادي:انت عالجني وأذا لزم ذيك الساعه ودوني المستشفى.
جواد:زين تقدر تمشي؟؟
هادي:شايفني أتكسرت.
جواد:ههه أمشي أمشي..يلا شيماء.

أجتمعوا بالعيله الي على طول من سمعو بالخبر راحو لهم..أتصلت لهم هناء قالولها تجي مع دانه عند مواقف السيارات..راحو لهم و رجعوا الفندق..شيماء كانت طول الوقت تصيح خايفه على هادي ومحمله نفسها المسؤليه اذا صابه شي حتى عيونها اتنفخت من كثر الصياح.

أما حوراء و فاطمه رجعوا لأبوقيس و أم قيس قالولهم أنهم يبغو يرجعوا الفندق حتى قيس كان يبغى يرجع بعد ماعرف أن دانه رجعت..قيس كان لايم نفسه على أنه خلى دانه تعرف أنه يعرفها من جذي كان يبغى يرجع عشان يقعد يفكر في جو هادئ.

_________________

#الفندق#

جواد و فاضل حملوا هادي على كتوفهم دخلوه غرفة الشباب..جواد فحص هادي لقى أن فيه بعض الرضوض وشويت كدمات مع جرحين في الوجه..جى لهم أسعد و معاه شنطة الأسعافات حقة جواد..فاضل راح لأبو أسعد و الباقي عشان يطمنهم على هادي وأسعد راح معاه عشان يترك جواد يتصرف على راحته..أخذ شنطة فتحها بس قبل مايطلع أي شي منها ظل يتأملها.
هادي:شفيك أول مره تشوف الشنطه.
جواد رافع حاجب:هذا مو ترتيب شيماء.
هادي أتنهد:اه من شيماء جوادو أحبها.
جواد:الله يساعدك..نظف جرحه.
هادي:قول الله يساعدك أنت.
جواد مسح الجرح الي بوجه هادي بالمعقم.
هادي:ااااااـح أنت تألمني شوي شوي. 
جواد:زين أسكت.
هادي:بس ولله يحرق.
جواد:ماحد قالك صير بطل و تضارب معاه.
هادي:ذاك الوقت ماحسيت بألم لأني أدافع عن حبيبتي..أخ لو شفتها وهي خايفه علي كنت بستجن عشانها.
جواد بملل:هاديوه بتسكت لو أترك.
هادي:ادري أنك مقهور أنا أشوف حبيبتي كل يوم لكن أنت يبعدك عنها مسافات.
جواد:افففففف سد الموضوع.
هادي:أنت غبي أدفع نص عمري اذا ماتحبك.
جواد عصب:وبعدين معاك مابتسكت...جيب يدك بلفها.
هادي يمد يده:بس مو تعورني.

........

*غرفة البنات*

شيماء كانت منسدحه على سريرها اتصيح..رويدا و هناء يحاولو ايهدئوها بس مافي فايده.
هناء:خلاص شيماء ماله داعي تصيحي
رويدا:هادي بخير.
شيماء:بسببي صار له جذي..عودت صاحت.
رويدا:الله كاتب يصير له جذي أن كان بسببش و لالشي ثاني.
شيماء: اتصيح
هناء:شيماء خلاص بصراحه زودتيها.
شيماء مسحت دموعها:ممكن تتركوني أبغى أنام.
هناء و رويدا:على راحتش.


أما دانه كانت منسدحه على سريرها تفكر(ياربي ماني قادره الاقي حل كيف يعرف أسمي؟؟ معقوله سأل عني ..لالا ماأعتقد ويش مصلحته أصلآ هالفكره مو عدله..افففف باموت)..طبعآ نامت بعد أذان الفجر من كثر التفكير أماشيماء فمن كثر الصياح نامت و رويدا و هناء من زمان راحوا في سابع نومه.

_________________

#بيت سلمان#

ساره قعدت من الصبح عشان تسوي لسلمان فطور وتصحيه عشان يروح الدوام << اتعودت على هالنظام.

راحت تصحي سلمان بس للأسف سلمان نومه ثقيل خصوصآ أنه نام متأخر لأنه سهر مع وائل لين قريب الفجر.
ساره هزته:سلمان اصحى.
سلمان: نايم
ساره: بدلكك عشان تنتعش و تصحى...و لما خلصت.
ساره:يلا قوم خلاص
سلمان بنعس:بنام بس اشوي.
ساره:ماحد جبرك على السهر.
سلمان(حبي لأمل جبرني):زين نزلي و بنزل وراش.
ساره:مو تعود تنام.
بعد عشر دقايق نزل المطبخ و فطر معاها بعدين راح الدوام..ساره ملت البرامج الي في التلفزيون قعدت تفكر في الي صار أمس....

"ساره:سلمان ويش صار ؟؟
سلمان برود:ماصار شي.
ساره انزين ويش قلت لها ويش قالت لك.
سلمان:ماقلنا شي.
ساره(افف أني غبيه ليش مارحت أسمعهم):سلمان معقول ماقلتو شي..يعني وقفتوا ساكتين.
سلمان:ساره أنتي ممله و تزهقي.
ساره:أبغى أعرف ويش صار؟؟
سلمان:أسألي صديقش..تركها راح غرفته. "

ساره:بتصل لأملوه..أتصلت لها.....
ساره:هلا.
أمل:اهلين.
ساره:كيفيك؟؟
أمل:الحمدلله.
ساره:امممم أموله ويش صار أمس؟؟
أمل:متى ؟؟
ساره:مع سلمان.
أمل بهدوء:هو ماقالش ؟؟
ساره:مارضى ايقول.
أمل: قالت كل الي صار.
ساره: ساكته
أمل:ساره أني ماأدري ليش قلت جذي ولله أحبه.
ساره:أمل مافهمت لش.
أمل:أدري وأني بعد ماأفهم لنفسي.
ساره:اوكى أني بفكر ويش باقول له.
أمل:ويش بتقولي؟؟
ساره:مالش دخل يلا باي.
أمل:اففف باي.

قعدت تفكر بعدين راحت سوت الغذى وأنتظرت سلمان..لما جى سلمان اتسبح و اتغذى راح يستريح بغرفته.

ساره راحت له.....
ساره:امممم سلمان بسألك سؤال.
سلمان:أسألي.
ساره:أنت تحب أمل؟؟
سلمان:ويش هالسؤال الغبي.
ساره:انزين لو أقولك أن أمل غيرت رايها و
سلمان يقاطعها بعصبيه:أنا مو لعبه بيدها متى مابغت حطمتني و تتسلى بي..طلع من الغرفه عشان مايدخل معاها بنقاش ماله فايده بنسبه له.

_________________

#في سوريا#

الرجال كانوا مجتمعين عشان يقررو اي مطعم يروحوا.
أبو فاضل:ليش مانسأل الحريم وين يبغوا ايروحوا.
أبو جواد:لا ياخوك الحريم يبغوا مطعم قريب لسوق وأنا مو فاضي حق أسواق.
أبو أسعد:بس هادي مابيقدر يروح.
أبوسالي:هادي مافيه الا الصحه و العافيه.
أبوأسعد:بس أنا مو مطمن.
أبوجواد:أسعد ياوليدي قوم نادي جواد.
أسعد:أنشالله..راح.
أبوجواد:الحين بنسأل جواد.

جى جواد مع فاضل......
جواد:السلام عليكم.
الكل:وعليكم السلام.
أبوأسعد:جواد قولي الحقيقه هادي فيه شي.
جواد:زي الحصان ولو كان فيه شي وديته المستشفى.
أبوأسعد:الحمد لله مشكور
جواد يقاطعه:مايحتاج تشكرني هادي أخوي.
أبوأسعد:والنعم فيك ياوليدي.
أسعد:ها أي مطعم قررتو؟؟
أبوسالي:بعدنا مانقرر.
جواد:أنا أبغى انروح مطعم بوابة الشام..في هناك سينما.
أسعد:وأنا راي من رايه.
أبوفاضل:خلاص روحو أسألوا الحريم.

سألوا الحريم طبعآ وافقوا وكل وحده جهزت عبايتها.
شيماء أتصلت لحوراء بس كان مشغول فتصلت لفاطمه.....
شيماء:هلا.
فاطمه:أهلين.
شيماء:أحنا بنروح مطعم بوابة الشام قولي لأهلش تبغوا اتروحو.
فاطمه:انزين الحين باروح.
شيماء:تعالي ليش جوال حوراء مشغول..اتكلم من؟؟
فاطمه:ههههه اتكلم رائد.
شيماء:ههه زين يلا روحي أسألي أبوش..باي.
فاطمه:باي.

فاطمه:قيس روح قول لأبوي نبغى انروح مطعم بوابة الشام.
قيس:شمعنى مطعم بوابة الشام؟؟
فاطمه:صديقاتنا بيروحوا.
قيس:ماطلبتي شي الحين باقوله...راح
فاطمه أستغربت منه.

........

*مطعم بوابة الشام*

(كبير من النوع الحجري وهو مفتوح فيه نوافير وشلال كبير )

وصلوا العائلات الأربع وخلوا الحريم بروحهم في طاوله والرجال بروحهم في طاوله عشان ياخذو راحتهم في الأكل.

أما عائلة أبوقيس قعدوا في طاوله لأن مافي أحد غريب.

*طاولة الحريم*

شيماء:دانوه ماأشوف حوراء ..وين هي؟؟
دانه تأشر:في ذيك الطاوله.(قيس مايبين من جذي ماشافته).
هناء:دانه قومي روحي معاي بتول بتغسل ايدها<<أختها الصغيره اتوسخت.
دانه:مستمله.
هناء:مالت عليش...راحت.

وهي تمشي صدمها واحد...
هناء:ايي
قيس كان مفهي:أسف أختي ماأنتبهت.
بتول:اتعورتي.
هناء:لا يلا أمشي..راحت من دون ماتقول شي..قيس رجع لطاولتهم.

رجعت لهم وقعدت بجنب دانه....
هناء بصوت واطي:دانو حزري أصتدمت بمن.
دانه:وأني ويش دراني.
هناء بصوت أوطى:تذكري الي نبهش أنش بتطيحي في بركة الأرض السعيده هو الي صدمني.
دانه بصوت عالي:حـلـفـي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
الكل:ويش صاير؟؟؟
دانه:ها مو صاير شي...خفضت صوتها..متأكده هو؟؟!!!!
هناء:هيه بس ويش فيش جذي؟؟
دانه:وين هو الحين؟؟
هناء:ويش عرفني.
دانه(ياربي ليش هالأنسان أحتل جزء كبير من تفكيري هذا أذا ماكان كله).

بعد ربع ساعه جابوا لهم الغذى واتغذوا..دانه كانت تاكل واتطالع في الي رايح و الجاي عشان تشوف قيس بس ماشافته ..بعد الغذى راحو ايغسلوا والتقوا بحوراء وفاطمه.
شيماء:حورو احنا بنروح السينما بعد اشوي روحوا معانا.
حوراء:الله وناسه مو تدخلوا قبلنا أبغى أقعد جنبكم.
شيماء:خلاص نلتقي هناك.
حوراء:اوكى.

عودوا لطاولتهم انتظرو ليما يخلصو الباقي غذاهم.

وبعد نص ساعه صارو عند بوابة السينما..دخلوا العائله بس بقوا البنات ينتظرو حوراء وفاطمه..لما جوا ماكان معاهم قيس يعني دانه ماشافته.

دخلوا قعدوا بجنب بعض وكانوا متأثرين بالفلم...الا دانه كانت اتفكر..ياربي أني صرت كل أفكر به..المشكله أني ماأعرفه وبس أشوفه بصدفه..افف ويش هالحاله..قطع تفكيرها هناء.
هناء:دانه قومي معاي بشتري لي بوشار.
دانه:اففف موفاظيه.
هناء:أنتي كل جذي.وقفت عشان بتروح.
دانه:تعالي باروح معاش.
هناء بصوت واطي:دانوه طالعي ذيك الجهه.
دانه طالعت شافت قيس:هااا مو معقول..مسكت هناء..يلا أمشي انروح.
رويدا:وين بتروحو؟؟
دانه بعجله:بنروح نشتري..يلا أمشي..راحت مع هناء.

هناء:لحظه دانه لحظه.
دانه:ها ويش.
هناء:بعدل عباتي.
دانه:مو هذا وقتش.
هناء:مابيطير البوشار.
دانه(مابيطير بس هو بيروح)
هناء:خلصت يلا أمشي.

راحوا عند الي يبيع وكان قيس واقف يشتري.
هناء:تبغي أشتري لش؟؟
دانه:لا ماأبغى.
هناء:عجل ليس مستعجله.
دانه:افف خلصيني أشتري.
هناء:أشتري وهذا واقف.
دانه:انزين سكتي.(معقول هالصدف الي تجمعني فيه).

قيس أنتبه عليهم و عرف دانه فقال "بيدق الحديد وهو حامي"
أشترى أثنين بوشار واتباعد عن المكان راحت هناء تشتري ودانه بقت ابروحها.

دانه تطالعه(نفسي أسأله كيف يعرف أسمي..شافته جاي بتجاها..يووه هذا جاي لي ويش هالفشله ويش باسوي الحين)

قيس:السلام عليكم.
دانه هذا ويش يبغى:وعليكم السلام.
قيس:أنتي صديقة حوراء الفلاني مو؟؟
دانه:هيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
قيس مد البوشار:اعطيها اياه..أنا أخوها.
دانه(هذا قيس!!!!!)أخذته وهي بعدها متعجبه.
قيس:شكرآ.
دانه: مفهيه..قيس راح وجت لها هناء.
هناء:دانوه ويش كان يبغى؟؟ وكيف أخذتي البو
دانه قاطعتها:هذا أخو حوراء.
هناء:أخوها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دانه:هيه يلا نرجع.

رجعوا ودانه عطت حوراء البوشار....
دانه:من عند أخوش.
حوراء:قيس ؟؟
دانه:في عندش غيره.
‎
كانت دانه متضايقه وهي تقول هالجمله لحوراء.
حوراء:أنتي ويش فيش متضايقه؟؟
دانه:مافي شي..جلست مكانها..هو يدري أني صديقة أخته ليش اسوي جذي هذا تفسير أنه يعرف أسمي...وأني متعبه حالي على الفاضي.

_________________

مكالمه بين أمل و ساره..........

أمل:خلاص ساره لا تعبي نفسش على الفاضي.
ساره: بس
أمل:أني و سلمان ما لنا نصيب بعض يعني لاتعبي نفسش.
ساره:بس أنتو اتحبوا بعض.
أمل:أني وهو فضلنا كرامتنا على حبنا.
ساره:أملوه لاتصيري جذي.
أمل:لا تحاولي أنتهى الموضوع.
ساره:الله يعينكم على غبائكم.
أمل:لأنش ماتحسي بلي أحسه.
ساره(أنتي يبادلش الشعور مو مثلي).

_________________

بعد يومين#في سوريا#

شيماء قاعده مع جواد ادلك وجهه.....
شيماء:جوجو.
جواد:هم.
شيماء:أنت ذيك السفره شريت لي صورة اليسا مو؟؟
جواد:هيه.
شيماء:أبغاك تشتري لي صوره.
جواد:ماطلبتي شي.
شيماء:بس أني أبغى صورة أيوان.
جواد(ويش هالبلشه أنا ماأعرف المكان هاديوه هو الي يشتري كيف بقوله يشتري لها صورة أيوان):اوكى بشوف اذا فضيت.
شيماء:ماني أبغاها الحين عشان ماتنسى.
جواد:انزين.
شيماء باسته:يابعد قلبي.
جواد وقف طلع جواله من مخباه:اوهو.
شيماء:ويش؟؟
جواد:بطارية جوالي خلصت.
شيماء:خلاص خذ جوالي.
جواد:يلا جيبيه.
شيماء:لحظه بكلم ساره جواد راح وقف قدام الدريشه........

شيماء:هلا.
ساره:أهلين كيفيك شو عم تعملي.
شيماء:ماعم بعمل شي بس أشتقت تلك اكتير.
ساره:وأنا كمان بس أكتر.
شيماء:ساروا بعد أشوي باروح أصبغ شعري ويش الون الي يناسبني؟؟
ساره:يااااي عجل بصبغ شعري.
شيماء:خلاص جربي الصبغه وقوليلي.
ساره:اوكى.
شيماء:باي.
ساره:باي.

راحت لجواد كان بعده واقف عند الدريشه.....
شيماء:أحم الي ماخذ عقلك يتهنى به.
جواد:ماحد ماخذ عقلي.
شيماء:مالت عليك على الأقل جاملني قول أني.
جواد:هه يلا بطلع مابتعطيني الجوال.
شيماء عطته الجوال:بس خلي جوالك بعبيه وبطلع به.
جواد:جوالي على الطاوله..طلع.

راح غرفة الشباب.....
هادي كان منسدح على سريره فاضل وأسعد يلعبوا أونو.

جواد:هادي.
هادي:نعم.
جواد:وين المحل الي تشتري منه الصور.
هادي:ليش تسأل؟؟؟
جواد:يعني ليش أسأل أبغى أشتري.
هادي:قول ويش بتشتري وأنا بشتري لك.
جواد:صور أيوان.
هادي رافع حاجب:لك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
جواد:لا لأختي دانه.
هادي:لشيماء امبين.
جواد:هيه.
هادي بتفكير:خلاص باروح أشتري لها.
جواد:احلف.
هادي لبس ثيابه أخذ بوكه وجواله طلع من دون مايعبر جواد..نزل السوق اشترى كريم أساس{بودره} رد رجع الفندق بس راح غرفة صفا أخته....

هادي دق الباب.
صفا:من؟؟؟؟
هادي:أنا هادي.
صفا:ادخل حياك.
هادي دخل:وين ايمن؟؟؟
صفا:يسبح..ويش صاير زايرني.
هادي:يعني مايصير أجي لأختي الحبيبه.
صفا:قول ويش تبغى أكيد مو جاي عشاني.
هادي:افا عليش بس بغيتش في حاجه.
صفا:قول.
هادي طلع البودره:حطي لي.
صفا:قول ولله.
هادي:باروح أصور ماأبغى الجروح اتبين.
صفا:اهاا خلاص جيبه.
هادي:يلا حطي.

........

شيماء كلمت حوراء وقالت لها أنها بتروح مع دانه الكوافير عشان تصبغ شعرها..حوراء قالت لفاطمه وفاطمه رحبت بالفكره لأنها تبغى تصبغ شعرها.

اجتمعوا راحوا الكوافير......
الكوافيره لبنانيه:مين بدى أول.
شيماء:فاطمه جربي قبلي عشان أشوف اذا طلع حلو او لا.
فاطمه:لا أخاف يطلع مو عدل أنتي جربي.
دانه:لو سمحتي أني بقص شعري.
الكوافيره:أنتي تعالي معي..بس مين بعدك؟؟
حوراء:أني بقصه أبغاه طبقات.

راحت دانه معاها غسلت شعرها.

الكوافيره الثانيه:يالا على شو اتفئتو.
فاطمه:أني بصبغ و بقص أطراف شعري.
شيماء:أنتي شو أسمك؟؟
الكوافيره:نسرين.
شيماء:حلو اكتير.
نسرين:هيدا من زوئك(ذوقك) راحت مع فاطمه.
حوراء بصوت واطي:لاتتفلسفي واجد عليها أخاف اتصدق.
شيماء:بس عجبني أسمها.
حوراء:مو كأن الجو حار.
شيماء:انتي في مكان عندش مو حار.
حوراء:غرفة الفندق بارده لحدها.
شيماء:هه أكيد بتكون بارده.
قطع عليهم رنة جوال فاطمه.....
حوراء:فاطمه جوالش يرن.
فاطمه:هذا راشد لا تردي.
حوراء:اتضحكي يعني أني برد.
فاطمه:مو قصدي جذي.
حوراء:انزين تعالي ردي.
فاطمه:مايمديني ماتشوفيها اتسوي شعري.
حوراء:بس جوالش زعجني.
فاطمه:حطيه صامت.
حوراء كانت بتظغط على زر الصامت بس ظغطت على الزر الي يسد الخط.
حوراء:يووووه عطيته مشغول .
فاطمه:حــــــــلفــــــــي.
حوراء:أسفه.
فاطمه:ياربي أكيد بيعصب.
شيماء:كلميه بعد اشوي.
فاطمه:انشالله مايزعل.
حوراء و شيماء:انشالله.

----------


## قطعة سكر

________________

ساره كلمت أمل قالتلها أنها بتروح الكوافير عشان تصبغ شعرها و تقصه..أمل راحت معاها عشان تقص خصلاتها(غرتها).

صبغوا شعر ساره والحين يقصوه....
أمل:ساروا شكلها الصبغه احليوه.
ساره:شكرآ..وأنتي طالعه أحلى خصلاتش مقصوصين.
أمل:أدري مايحتاج تقولي أني حلوه من زمان.
ساره:مايلحق الواحد يجاملش..من الي لعب عليش قالش أنتي حليوه.
أمل:أدري منحره لأنش مو زي جمالي.
ساره:أكيد أني أحلى.
أمل:أقول طالعي المرايه شوفي شكلش.
ساره:املوه خلاص مو فاضيه أني خايفه على شعري.
أمل بجد:ساره ويش حال أمش؟؟
ساره:الحمدلله ليش تسألي؟؟
أمل:ماأشوفش تكلميها.
ساره:بكلمها اليوم.
أمل:أهاا..تركتها راحت تقره مجله.

لما خلصت ساره[صبغت خصلات شعرها أشقر على شعرها الطبيعي أسود فاتح]....
أمل:وااااو ساروا طالعه مره حليوه.
ساره ببتسامه مستحيه:ههه شكرآ.
أمل:بخطبش لأبوي.
ساره:خليته لأمش.
أمل:أصلآ أبوي مابيتخلا عن أمي.
ساره تعدل بوشيتها:يلا أمشي انروح.

طلعوا من الكوافير وكل وحده راحت بيتهم..ساره أول ماوصلت البيت طرت على بالها شيماء فدقت عليها......

ساره تتكلم بسرعه:هــــاي شيمو صبغته أملوه تقول الصبغه مره احليوه أنتي صبغتيه اذا ماصبغتيه أصبغيه زي.
جواد:السلام عليكم.
ساره اختلعت بس بعد ماميزة الصوت(هذا صوت جواد)طالعت شاشة جوالها عشان تتأكد من الرقم الي دقته شافته رقم شيماء.
ساره:وعليكم السلام.
جواد:ويش حالش؟؟
ساره حاسه بختلاط مشاعر فشلانه ولا فرحانه أنها تسمع صوته حتى مو عارفه شتقول:بخير الحمدلله..وين شيماء؟؟
جواد:أنا بدلتها بالجوال اذا تبغيها اتصل..اتصلي بعد ساعه.[كان بيقول اتصلي على جوالي بس ذكر أنها اذا اتصلت شيماء بتشوف ويش امسمينها>>هو أسم عادي بس مايبغى شيماء تزهقه بستفساراتها وفضولها].
ساره:شكرآ مع السلامه.
جواد:لحظه..أنا أسف على أني صرخت عليش بس كنت امعصب>>سالفة العصير.
ساره خلاص ماأقدر اتحمل:لا عادي حصل خير..مع السلامه.
جواد:الله يسلمش.

اتمشى له اشوي بعدين رجع الفندق..شاف هادي في المصعد...
جواد:هلا توك جاي.
هادي:هيه بس بجيب الصور بكره.
جواد:ليش؟؟
هادي:لأن ماعندهم الحين.
جواد:اهااا..أنا باروح لشيماء برجع لك.
هادي:اوكى.

راح نادى على شيماء وجت له هي ودانه راحوا معاه غرفتهم عشان يراوه شعرهم....

دانه شالت البوشيه دارت:ها ويش رايك.
جواد:حــــــــلــــــــوه..باشوفش شيوم.
شيماء:لحظه غمض بعدل شعري فذمتك أذا فتحت.
جواد:اوكى يلا بسرعه.
شيماء عدلت شعرها:يلا فتح.
جواد فتح عيونه صفر:وااااااااو اتجــــننــــي.
شيماء:شكرآ شكرآ.
دانه:مالت عليك ويش هالتفرقه.
جواد:أنتي بعد اتجنني بس هي صبغت شعرها أنتي ماصبغتيه فلازم المدح يصير مضاعف.
دانه:طبيعي أحلى..طلعت من الغرفه.

جواد:أتصلت لش ساره
شيماء:صحيح نسويت ماكلمتها..عطاها جوالها اتصلت لساره جواد انسدح على السرير قعد يطالعها وهي اتكلم.......

شيماء:هــــاي.
ساره:هايات ويش طلع شعرش احليو؟؟
شيماء:أكيد بيطلع احليو دام أنه شعري.
ساره:هههه شكلي أكلم أمل الثانيه.
شيماء:هههههههه..وانتي كيف طلع شعرش؟؟
ساره:املوه اتقول احليو لما تجي أحكمي عليه.
شيماء:أوكى..يلا باي.
ساره:باي.

سدت الخط وأتصلت لأمها.......
ساره:السلام عليكم.
ام وليد:وعليكم السلام
ساره:ويش حالش أماه؟؟أنشالله بخير.
ام وليد:بخير الحمدلله..انتي ويش حالش ويش حال عمش؟؟
ساره:بخير..ماناقصني الا وجودش.
ام وليد:يووووه بس أحنا بنطول ماحد جبرش تقعدي مع عمش.
ساره جتها الغبنه..هذا جواب تجاوبيني اياه:وين وليد أبغى أكلمه.
ام وليد:لحظه..وليد..ولــــــيد.
وليد:نعم.
ام وليد:تعال كلم.

وليد:الـوو.
ساره بفرح:وحشتني وليدوه.
وليد فرحان:يااي ساره من زمان ماتكلميني ولله أشتقت لش.
ساره:يابعد قلبي..ويش كنت تسوي؟؟
وليد:كنت قاعد بس جذي مستمل..ليش ماجيتي معانا تناوسيني.
ساره:مره ثانيه غناتي.
أم وليد أخذت الجوال من عند وليد:ساره أحنا بنطلع الحين.
ساره بحزن:خلاص مع السلامه.
أم وليد:الله يسلمش.

أنسدحت على السرير أخذت دبدوبها صاحت من كثر الصياح نامت من دون ماتسوي العشى..سلمان ماحب يزعجها غطاها بالبطانيه راح ايسوي له بيض لأنه مايعرف يطبخ.

_____

فاطمه لما رجعت دقت على راشد بس مارد عليها وصارت ادق وادق بس مافي فايده لين اتقفل جواله.
فاطمه:حوراء.
حوراء:هاا رد عليش.
فاطمه اتصيح:قفل جواله أكيد أزعل كل منش.
حوراء:انزين لاتصيحي كلميه بكره فهميه.
فاطمه اتصيح:مابيرد..صاحت
حوراء حاولت تهديها ليما خلتها تنام.

_________________

اليوم التالي

هادي صحى من النوم وفطر على طول طلع راح أخذ الي يبغاه رجع الفندق راح غرفة البنات......
دق الباب.
رويدا من ورى الباب:من؟؟
هادي:أنا هادي..وين شيماء؟؟
رويدا:لحظه..راحت لشيماء..شيماء هادي يبغاش برى.
شيماء:لاتسخري.
رويدا:والله العظيم.
شيماء:غريبه ويش يبغى؟؟
رويدا:ماأدري.
شيماء لبست عباتها راحت له وهي خايفه يمكن صاير شي.
شيماء:نعم.
هادي:ويش حالش؟؟
شيماء:هادي صاير شي؟؟
هادي:يامحلاة أسمي بصوتش.
شيماء استحت:انزين شبغيت.
هادي:أبغى اسولف معاش.
شيماء:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هادي:ههههه أخذي هذا الكيس.
شيماء أخذته:شو هذا؟؟
هادي:صور أيوان..تركها راح.
شيماء(ويش هالفشله جوادو الغبي قاله أبغى صور أيوان) دخلت قعدت على سريرها.
رويدا:ويش يبغى؟؟
شيماء:عطاني هذا الكيس..فتحت الكيس شافت فيه شريط كاسيت و صور بس مو لأيوان لهادي.
شيماء:الله طالع ايهبل متى صور.
رويدا:شوفي الكلام الي مكتوب ورى الصوره.
شيماء لفت الورقه قرت المكتوب.

"أنا أحلى من هذا الي أسمه أيوان بوااااجد.
والي يحليني أكثر أني أحبش.
هادي
أسمعي الشريط"
أخذت الشريط حطته في المسجل وكان فيه غنية ~اشكثر مشتاق~ سمعتها و من فرحتها قعدت تترقص.

في الظهر قرروا الرجال يروحو السوق عشان شيماء تشتري أغراض حفلة خطوبتها ..عائلة أبوقيس راحوا معهم عشان أغراض عرس فاطمه وحوراء مع أن حوراء بعدها ماتحدد موعد العرس..دانه ورويدا وأم فاضل ماراحوا معهم لأنهم مايحبوا الأسواق فقعد معهم فاضل..دانه ماراحت مو بس عشان أنها ماتحب الأسواق عشان أنها ماتبغى تشوف قيس ولاتدري ليش.

طبعآ فاطمه ردت اتصلت براشد كان بعده مقفل.


.....

لما رجعوا كانوا الرجال هلكانين فقرروا يروحوا بكره حمام الهنى عشان يرتاحوا وفعلآ صحوا من الساعه ثمان فطروا جهزوا راحوا.....

جواد كان طول الوقت مع هادي وكانوا يسبحوا في الجاكوزي.
جواد:هاديوه ولله اتعبت.
هادي:ماقلت لك الله يساعدك.
جواد:أشتقت لها بموت عشان أشوفها.
هادي:الله يعينك.
جواد:أبغى أرجع البلد.
هادي:احـــــلـــــف ماصار لنا سبوع وأنت تبغى ترجع.
جواد:هيه بقول لهم لازم نرجع.
هادي:ارجع بروحك.
جواد:~كنك يابو زيد ماغزيت~ويش استفيد اذا رجعت ابروحي.
هادي:العيله ممكن تقنعهم لكن
جواد:لكن شيماء مابترضى افففف باحاول أقنعها.

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الثامن عشر:

جواد:أبغى أرجع البلد.
هادي:احـــــلـــــف ماصار لنا سبوع وأنت تبغى ترجع.
جواد:هيه بقول لهم لازم نرجع.
هادي:ارجع بروحك.
جواد:~كنك يابو زيد ماغزيت~ويش استفيد اذا رجعت ابروحي.
هادي:العيله ممكن تقنعهم لكن
جواد:لكن شيماء مابترضى افففف باحاول أقنعها.

هادي:اتحداك.
جواد:أنت ادعي لي توافق.
هادي:أنزين لاتضيق خلقك..بقولك نكته. 
جواد:قول.
هادي:محشش طلع له جني ماذكر أي أيه من القرأن قام ينشد طلع البدر علينا ههههه
جواد:قديــــــــمه.
هادي:يلا سمعنا نكتك الجديده.
جواد:اثنين محشيشين ماشيين بالشارع جت لهم مذيعه.
سألت الأول:مصر بتمثل لك ايه؟؟
قالها:مصر..دي أمي.
سألت الثاني.
قالها:مابحبش اتكلم على أم واحد صاحبي.
هادي:بااااااايــــــخه.
جواد:مو أبيخ من نكتتك.
هادي:أسمع محشش كافر طاح قال:بسم الله .
قال صديقه:أحنا كفار.
قالله:ايه صح استغفر الله!!
جواد:ههههههه.أسمع في خركي راح يعزي ناس قال لهم مافي أمل يرجع ابوكم..ههههههه.
هادي:ههههههه
جى لهم أسعد....
أسعد:ها شباب في شو تتضحكو.
جواد:هادي ضايق خلقه على فارسة أحلامه فنكت له.
هادي:أحلامي ولا أحلامك.
جواد:ساره ولا مره حلمت ابها.
أسعد:اب اب جواد يحب أول مره أسمع..فــــــاضلوا فــــــاضلوا تعال أسمع أخر خبر.
جواد:هذا الي بيفضحني..أسعدو ترى نمزح.
جى لهم فاضل....
فاضل:ها شو أخر خبر.
أسعد:جوادو يحب.
فاضل:احلــــــف.
جواد:يتمسخر عليك شكلي شكل واحد يحب.
فاضل:تبغى الصراحه..قبل مايبين عليك تحب بس الحين مو بس تحب الا هيمان وأنا لاحظت هالشي.
جواد:ماتنعطوا وجه..قام عنهم.
أسعد:شباب جواد رايح فيها..هاديوه من هي جونغر الي قضت عليه؟؟
هادي:أسف هذي خصوصيات جواد..قام عنهم راح لجواد.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حوراء كلمت شيماء اتفقوا أنهم يروحوا السوق مع بعض..شيماء و دانه جهزوا راحوا لفاطمه و حوراء ونزلوا راحوا السوق.

وقفوا عند محل ملابس......
حوراء:واااااو هلبلوزه عجبتني..بشتري لأملوه وساروا.
شيماء:البنفسجيه أحلى.
حوراء:عجبتني هذي أنتي أشتري البنفسجيه.أني بشتري ورديه ولأملوه حمره ولساره سوده يناسبها أسود لأنها بيضه.
دانه:أبغى اروح أشتري البلوزه البرتقاليه الي في ذاك المكان.
حوراء:حتى أني باروح بس مو الحين أول بشتريت هدايا لساره وأمل.
دانه:ماعندش غير ساره وأمل.
حوراء:عندي واجد بس الباقي عادي أشتري لهم لكن ساره وأمل زي خواتي..صح ماأعرف ويش أشتري لرائد أشتريت له بس عطور..فاطمه ويش بتشتري لراشد.
فاطمه: ساكته.
حوراء:فاطمه ويش فيش؟؟
فاطمه:بديت أخاف على راشد هو حتى لو أزعل مايقفل جواله.
حوراء:بكلم أمل بسألها عنه بس أنتي لاتضيقي خلقش.
فاطمه:انزين.

أشتروا الي يبغوه قعدوا ايداوروا في السوق الى المغرب..حوراء ماتركت شي ماأشترته..أشتروا لهم سلاش رجعوا الفندق......

حوراء:ليش ماتجوا معانا غرفتنا ترى نقعد بس بروحنا.
شيماء:ماأدري دانه ويش رايش؟؟
دانه تعبانه من كثر المشي:مو مهم أهم شي أرتاح.
شيماء:خلاص بنجي معاكم .

راحوا غرفتهم.....
دانه انسدحت على السرير:ويلي اتعبت.
حوراء فتحت ثلاجتهم أخذت الحلويات و العصير حطتهم على الطاوله:تعالوا أكلوا لاتستحوا.
شيماء:أنتي أخر وحده بستحي منها.
حوراء:ههههههههه.
فاطمه راحت تتمسح عشان تصلي.
شيماء:حورو باروح أجيب بنطلوني عشان تشوفي أنه يناسب البلوزه.
حوراء:انزين مو تتأخري.
شيماء:انزين لبست عباتها طلعت.

دانه كانت تحوس في جوال حوراء شافت صور واجد لقيس ظلت تتأمل صوره.
حوراء:دانه ماتب
دانه أختلعت على طول طلعت من الأستيديو<< الي في الجوال.
حوراء:ويش فيش؟!!!!!
دانه:هاا مافي شي بس خلعتيني.
حوراء:زين تعالي أكلي.
دانه:انزين بس بفسخ عباتي.
حوراء:أني باروح أتمسح اذا جت شيماء افتحي لها الباب.
دانه تعدل شعرها:انزين.
أخذت لها عصير شربته الا بدقة الباب..بل شيمو سريعه شكلها ماشافته.
فتحت الباب الا وقيس واقف قدامها ماعرفت شتسوي وقفت زي الهبله..أما قيس ماقدر يشيل عينه عنها تموا واقفين جذي ليما أستوعبت دانه الموقف سكرت الباب على طول.
قيس(جـــــــذابه من هي هذي)

أما في الغرفه.....
حوراء:دانه ويش فيش ليش سكرتي الباب من كان في الباب؟؟؟؟
دانه وجها أحمر:هذا هذا قيس.
حوراء:قيس!!!!!! راحت فتحت الباب لقت قيس بعده واقف......
حوراء:قيس.
قيس كان ساهي:هلا
حوراء:ويش تبغى؟؟
قيس:مو أنتي قلتيلي عشان أشتري لش شنطة <<شنطة سفر.
حوراء:صح نسيت أوكيه وين الشنطه.
قيس أشر:هذيه دخليها.
حوراء:شكرآ.
قيس:اممم منهي فتحت الباب من اشوي.
حوراء بعفويه:دانه.
قيس:دانه!!!!!(ماتوقعتها بهالجمال)
حوراء:يلا روح الحين بتجي صديقتي.
قيس:اذا بغيتي شي اتصلي.
حوراء:انزين..دخلت

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت سلمان#

ساره كانت اتشاهد جى لها سلمان وهو لابس بيطلع.....
سلمان:بطلع تبغي أشتري شي قبل ماأجي.
ساره:وين بتروح ؟؟
سلمان:راشد في المستشفى باروح ازوره.
ساره:راشد خال أمل؟!
سلمان:هيه.
ساره بخوف:ويش فيه؟؟
سلمان:صدم و انكسرت رجله بس هو بخير الحين.
ساره:أمل ماقالت لي.
سلمان:انزين أنا طالع ماتبغي شي؟؟
ساره: سلامتك.
سلمان:الله يسلمش..راح.

ساره مسكت التلفون أتصلت بيت أمل بس ماحد يرفعه..أتصلت على الجوال.......
ساره:هلا.
أمل:اهلين.
ساره:وين أنتي؟؟
أمل:في المستشفى خالي راشد
ساره تقاطعها:صدم أدري.
أمل:ويش دراش؟؟
ساره:سلمان قالي.
أمل:أهاا
ساره:فاطمه تدري؟؟
أمل:ماأعتقد لأن ماحد قالها.
ساره:مابتقولي لها؟؟
أمل:ماأبغى أضايقها وهي مسافره ماله داعي.
ساره:بس لازم تعرف.
أمل:الحمدلله ماصابه شي بس انكسرت رجله يعني مايحتاج.
ساره:على راحتش..اممم لمتى بتقعدي في المستشفى.
أمل:يمكن بعد نص ساعه بنطلع.
ساره(يعني بتتلاقي مع سلمان يــــــاااااي):أوكيه باي.
أمل:باي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في سوريا#

شيماء و دانه رجعوا من عند فاطمه وحوراء..جواد كان ينتظر شيماء وأول مارجعت راح يكلمها......
جواد:شيوم.
شيماء:نعم.
جواد:شيماء أنا أبغى أرجع البلد.
شيماء:لاتتمسخر.
جواد:أسمعي أنا قلت لأبوي وأبوي وافق بس قالي اذا وافقتي أنتي لأنه يدري أنك تنتظري الأجازه عشان تسافري.
شيماء:أنت تتكلم جد.
جواد:هيه.
شيماء:ليش تبغى ترجع؟؟
جواد:المستشفى طلبوني.
شيماء:خلاص أرجع ابروحك.
جواد:أنا ماأبغى أقعد في البيت ابروحي..بعدين أنتي لازم ترجعي عشان تجهزي لخطوبتش لأنها بعد اسبوعين.
شيماء:أسبوعين!!!!!!!من الي قالك؟؟
جواد:أبوي وأبوأسعد هم الي قرروا.
شيماء: ساكته
جواد:ها شو قررتي؟؟
شيماء:نرجع بس ابشرط نروح بعد بكره لبنان.
جواد:بس جذي بتأخر على المستشفى.
شيماء:انجهز أغراضناوانروح بعد بكره لبنان نقعد هناك يوم أو يومين ونرجع بالطائره.
جواد:أوكيه باروح أقول لأبوي..صح كنت ابسألش.
شيماء:شووو.
جواد:من الي رتب شنطتي؟؟
شيماء:أي شنطه؟؟
جواد:أنا أرتب شنطة اثيابي يعني أي شنطه بتكون.
شيماء:أهاا ساره رتبتها..ليش تسأل؟؟
جواد:لأن الترتيب غريب علي(عشان جذي كانت تحوس في الصيدليه).

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في المستشفى#

وائل و سلمان وصلوا المستشفى راحوا الأستعلامات سألوا عن غرفة راشد.....

وائل:سلمانوا أنا متى بمرض وتجوا تزورني.
سلمان:أحلـــف أمشي بس.
وائل:تتوقع في أحد عنده.
سلمان:ماأدري.
وائل:أخاف الأهل عنده.
سلمان:عادي أحنا بندق الباب..وصلوا عند ممر الغرفه سلمان شاف خال أمل جاسم الي سبق وتعرف عليه طبعآ عرفه على طول........
سلمان:السلام عليكم.
جاسم عرفه:وعليـــكم السلاااام وينك يارجال ماانشوفك.
سلمان:مشاغل الدنيا.
جاسم:من الأخ الي معاك؟؟
وائل:أنا وائل صديقه.
جاسم:وأنا جاسم
سلمان:أخوا راشد.
جاسم:أنت تعرف راشد؟؟
سلمان:راشد صديقي وأحنا جايين نزوره.
جاسم:عجل لحظه.

دخل الغرفه......
جاسم:أبو حسن الشباب برى يبغو يشوفوا راشد.
راشد:من هم؟؟
جاسم:سلمان و وائل.
أمل رفعت راسها(سلمان أهني ساره ماقالت لي أنه بيجي).
ابوحسن:ماتشوف شر ياراشد.
راشد:الشر مايجيك.
أم حسن باسته:أنشالله تقوم بالسلامه..طلعوا.
راشد:الله يسلمش..أمل
أمل:نعم.
راشد:كلمي فاطمه طمنيها علي..تدري ماعندي جوال << جواله أتكسر في الحادث.
أمل:أنشالله..طلعت..سكرت الباب وكان قدامها سلمان ووائل وجاسم..طالعت سلمان بحركه تلقائيه بس اتفاجئت من حركة سلمان..ناظرها بدون أهتمام ولا كأن في أحد واقف و دخل غرفة راشد..في هالحظه رن جوالها.....
أمل:هلا.
حوراء:أملوه أشتقت لش وااااجد ماني قادره أبغى أشوفش.
أمل:أني بعد.
حوراء:أمل ويش فيش؟؟
أمل:مافي شي..ويش حال فطوم؟؟
حوراء:زينه بس خايفه على راشد لأنه قافل جواله.
أمل:خالي في المستشفى سوى حادث بس هو الحين ابخير.
حوراء بصراخ:ويش صار فيه؟؟
فاطمه بخوف:ويش فيه راشد؟؟
حوراء:خليني أسمع منها..أملوه قولي ويش صار فيه؟؟
أمل:ماصار شي بس أنكسرت رجله و كسر بسيط.
حوراء أرتاحت:الحمدلله..خلاص باي.
أمل:باي.

فاطمه دموعها تطيح:ويش فيه؟؟
حوراء:لاتصيحي هو بخير الحين.
فاطمه دموعها أربع أربع:قولي الحقيقه.
حوراء:صابه حادث وأنكسرت رجله.
فاطمه:شووووووووو..صارت تصيح.
حوراء:فاطمه خلاص هو بخير الحين.
فاطمه:أبغى أشوفه..رفعت راسه..لازم أرجع اليوم قبل بكره.
حوراء:بس أحنا ماكملنا أسبوع.
فاطمه:مايهمني أهم شي أشوف راشد..لبست عباتها وطلعت..راحت غرفة أمها و أبوها دقت الباب فتح لها أبوها رمت ابنفسها في حضنه وصارت تصيح بشكل يقطع القلب..أبوقيس وأم قيس خافوا ايكون صاير شي....
أبوقيس:فاطمه ويش فيش؟؟قيس وحوراء.
فاطمه زاد اصياحها....
أم قيس ازداد خوفها:يابنيتي قولي ويش صاير لا تخوفينا عليش.
فاطمه:راشد.
أم قيس و أبو قيس:شفيه راشد؟؟
فاطمه:سوى حادث وهو في المستشفى.
أبوقيس قعدها على الكنبه:اهدي وقولي كل شي .
فاطمه:راشد ماكان يرد علي حتى جواله اتقفل أنا خفت عليه فقامت حوراء اتصلت لأمل قالتلها أنه سوى حادث ورجله انكسرت..اتحولت نبرة صوتها للصياح..ابغى أرجع أبغى أشوفه.
أبوقيس حضنها:خلاص لاتصيحي بشوف اذا في حجز بنرجع البلد.
فاطمه مسحت دموعها:ابغى انروح في أول طائره.
أبوقيس:الحين بكلم قيس.........

قيس:هلا
أبوقيس:قيس روح المكتب شوف في حجز اليوم.
قيس:اليوم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أبوقيس:بعدين أفهمك.
أبوقيس:مع السلامه 
قيس:الله يسلمك.

أبوقيس:روحي غرفتش جهزي أغراضش قولي لحوراء تجهز أغراضها.
أم قيس:بس يابوقيس أحنا تونا كملنا الأسبوع كيف نرجع.
أبوقيس:فاطمه أرجعي غرفتش.
فاطمه لبست عباتها طلعت.....
ابوقيس:ياأم قيس بنتنا كبرت اذا مارجعت لخطيبها مابتحس بالمسؤليه لما تتزوج ومابتهتم لزوجها وأولدها.
أم قيس: ساكته
ابوقيس:يلا جهزي أغراضنا.


بعد نص ساعه اتصل قيس قالهم أن مافي غير رحله الساعه ست الفجر..حجزوا.


على الساعه أربع كانوا جاهزين..حوراء كلمت شيماء من قبل وقالت لها أنهم بيرجعوا السعوديه واتفقوا أنهم يروحوا لهم اذا جهزوا عشان ايودعوهم.......

بعد نص ساعه.........
دانه تلبس ثيابها:ياربي أخاف يروحوا وأني بعدني ماأخلص اوووف.
(شيماء رويدا هناء راحوا عنها لأنها اتأخرت ولأن شيماء ماتحب تتأخر اذا مواعده أحد)
لبست عباتها..اليوم أخر يوم لهم يعني مابشوف قيس..هزت راسها بطريقة أنها تبغى تنفض أفكارها..أفخر فيه هيه ولو شفته ويش بستفيد؟؟ أصلآ هو قليل أدب ويبين عليه يتسلا..ليش أبعب نفسي؟؟.
رن جوالها........
دانه:الوو
شيماء:دانوه بسرعه تعالي ترا الحين بيطلعوا عشان بيروحوا ايودعوا.
دانه:انزين باي.سدت الخط.

طلعت من الغرفه بسرعه راحت للمصعد..أنتظرت أنتظرت أنتظرت بس مافي فايده شكله المصعد مزحوم..قررت أنها تروح بالدرج..كانت تسرع عشان تلحق عليهم فجأه طـــــــرااااااااااااخ.....
قيس طايح على الأرض:أاااااااااخ .
دانه منحرجه مرتبكه و مو حاسه للتقوله:أسفه قيس كنت مستعجله..بخوف..أنت ابخير.
قيس طالعها أبتسم أبتسامه خبيثه و وقف:مسرع ماحفظتي أسمي هذا يدل على أهتمامش.
دانه (هذا شقاعد يقول) طنشته توها بتعبر الا قيس عبر عليها وراح بس قال لها كلمه صعـــقــــتها لدرجة أنها وقفت جامده من دون اي حركه والكلمه تتردد بأذونها > أحبـــــــش <.

من دون ماتحس رجعت الغرفه ودموعها ماليه وجهها رمت بنفسها على السرير.. ليش يلعب علي ؟؟..حرام عليه يتسلى بمشاعري.
سمعت دقت جوالها و كانت شيماء المتصله..طنشتها وحاولت تنام.

لما رجعوا شيماء رويدا هناء لقوا دانه نايمه بعباتها استغربوا هالشي عدلوها طبقوها بالبطانيه ناموا الا شيماء بقت تفكر في ختها ليش ماجت وليش نامت بعباتها بس مالقت جواب و نامت.

بعد ساعتين قعدوا فطروا على طول جهزوا نفسهم راحو لبنان من جذي شيماء نسيت تسأل دانه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في مطار السعوديه#

أبوقيس كلم أخوه أبو منعم عشان يجي يستقبلهم من المطار..جى لهم سلموا عليه واتحمد لهم بالسلامه ركبوا معاه السياره.......
ابومنعم:ماقلتلي ليش رجعتوا مو انت قايل بتقعدو سبوعين!؟
ابوقيس:راشد خطيب فاطمه في المستشفى.
ابومنعم:كيف عرفتوا ؟؟ منو قال لكم؟؟
ابوقيس قاله كل شي....
ابومنعم:الله يقومه بالسلامه.
ابوقيس:الله يسلمك.
ابومنعم:يعني العرس بتأجلوه؟؟
ابوقيس:ماأعتقد لأن العرس بعد شهر تقريبآ يمديه يشفى.
ابومنعم:يعني بتروحو تزوروه بعدين؟؟
ابوقيس:هيه.

فاطمه كانت تقرى ايات ولا سمعت كلامهم أما قيس كان يفكر في دانه و متندم أنه قالها جذي أكيد بتاخذ عنه فكره غلط..حوراء كانت نايمه من كثر التعب وأم قيس تسمع كلام ابو قيس وأبو منعم وساكته........

لما وصلوا كل واحد راح غرفته يرتاح و يتسبح..ابوقيس جاب غذى من المطعم لأن أم قيس كانت تعبانه..

بعد الغذى راحت غرفتها أخذت جوالها اتصلت لرائد.......
حوراء:هلا.
رائد:اهلين وسهلين عاش من سمع هالصوت..شو ماوحشتك حبيبتي.
حوراء:هههههه امبلا وحشتني.
رائد:حور ولله نفسي اشوفش.
حوراء:أنت في البيت؟؟؟
رائد:هيه.
حوراء:اممم خلاص بعد ماتتغذى تعال شوفني.
رائد باستغراب فرح:رجعتوا!!!!!!!!!!!
حوراء:هيه.
رائد:اقسمي.
حوراء:ليش مو مصدقني؟؟؟خلاص اتصل على البيت برد عليك.
رائد:اوكيه باي.
حوراء:باي.

بعد دقيقتين رن تلفون البيت......
حوراء:الــوو
رائد بحماس:حور الحين باجي.
حوراء:لالالامو الحين أو اتغذى وأني بجهز.
رائد:هههههه أنا بغى أعرف لما بنتزوج بتظلي تتعدليلي.
حوراء:هذي طبيعتي.
رائد:اوكيه اجهزي ترى مشتاق لش موووت.
حوراء:وأنا أكثر..
رائد:شوو ماسمعت.
حوراء:خلاص عاد يلا باي.
رائد:أنا الي متصل وتقوليلي باي.
حوراء:عشان تروح تتغذى وأني أجهز.
رائد:خلاص باي.
حوراء:باي.

سكرت التلفون راحت لبست جهزت هديته راحت غرفة فاطمه......
دقت الباب دخلت شافتها لابسه بتطلع...
حوراء:بتطلعي ؟؟
فاطمه:هيه.
حوراء:وين ؟؟
فاطمه:المستشفى.
حوراء طالعتها بحنان:الله يقومه بالسلامه.
فاطمه:الله يسلمش.

تركتها راحت غرفتها أخذت جوالها لقت رائد اتصل..رائد اتصل يعني الحين بيجي.طالعت شكلها في المرايه اخذت الهديه طلعت من الغرفه راحت المجلس تتأكد من نظافته بعدين راحت اللطبخ تجهز أشياء تقدمها له قالت لأبوها و قيس أن رائد بيجي.....

دق جرس البيت راح قيس يفتح الباب.....
قيس:هـــــــلا ابو ريد..حضنه سلم عليه.
رائد:حمد لله على السلامه..تقبل الله.
قيس:الله يسلمك..منا و منك صالح الأعمال.
رائد:هاه شلون جو سوريا؟؟
قيس:حلو أنا من جيت اهني قلت الله يعينا من الحر.
رائد دزه بمرح:شخبار الحبايب؟؟
قيس:اخ من الحبايب..أنت ادخل سلم على ابوي وشوف حوراء بعدين أقولك شصار.
رائد:وناسه يعني في موقف.
قيس:مواقف مو موقف.
رائد:ياي عجل أمش اسلم على عمي وأشوف حبيبتي.
قيس:الله لينا.
رائد:الله يساعدك.

دخلوا سلم رائد على ابو قيس بعدين راح قعد ينتظر حوراء..دخلت المجلس كانت لابسه بلوزه صفره فيها زخارف وبنطلون جينز اسود فيه زخارف على الجوانب و تراكي صفره مخلوطه مع أسود وخواتم سلسال اساور>>(مشاء الله رايحه حفله مو لخطيبها).
قام سلم عليها همس في اذنها..وحشتيني..ارتجفت قوتها باعدته عنها قعدت على الكنبه و كان باين عليها الأرتباك..رائد قعد بجنبها.
رائد:اربكتش مو؟؟
حوراء مستحيه وتحاول تغير الموضوع:ويش حالك ؟؟
رائد:أنا قدامش يعني تعرفي حالي..حور شعرش مره حليو.
حوراء:صدق أنا خفت مايعجبك لأنه صار قصير.
رائد ماسك شعرها:كل شي فيش يعجبني..مو قصير واجد..اصلآ طالع جنــــــان.
حوراء:ويش جاب طاريها هذي بعد.
رائد:من هي؟؟!!
حوراء:جنانو.
رائد:هههههه أنا أقصد شعرش ايجنن.
حوراء:اهاا زين باروح اشوي وباجي.
رائد:وين؟؟
حوراء قامت:بس لحظه..راحت.

بعد أربع دقايق رجعت له وفي ايدها كيس.....
حوراء عطته الكيس وهي مستحيه.
رائد:وشو هذا؟؟
حوراء:هديتك.
رائد:جبتي لي هديه!! ليش كلفتي على نفس
حوراء قاطعته:لا كلفت على نفسي ولاشي أنت خطيبي.
رائد:افتحها الحين ولا بعدين؟؟
حوراء:لالالا افتحه بعدين في البيت.
دخل قيس......
قيس:رائد أحنا بنروح لراشد بتروح معانا؟؟
رائد:اوكيه الحين جاي.
قيس:نتظرك برى.....راح.
رائد باسها على خدها:مشكوره حبيبتي..يلا أشوفش على خير....طلع

حوراء استحت طلعت من المجلس راحت المطبخ لأمها..شربت ماي وأم قيس تطالعها.
أم قيس:ويش فيه وجهش أحمر.
حوراء:هاه لا ولاشي..اممم اماه بيجو خالاتي اليوم؟؟
ام قيس:لا مابيجوا.
حوراء:عجل باقول لساره و أمل يجوا لي.
أم قيس:صحيح ويش حالها ساره رجعت أماها من السفر؟؟
حوراء:لا مارجعت..تركتها راحت تتصل لساره.....

ساره:هـــــــلا ولله نورة السعوديه..حمد لله على السلامه..تقبل الله..متى رجعتي؟؟
حوراء:بل اشوي اشوي علي..كيف عرفتي أني رجعت؟؟
ساره:نسيتي أن التلفون كاشف شفت رقم بيتكم.
حوراء:ههههههه أني غبيه لو متصله على الجوال أحسن لي.
ساره:راحت عليش.
حوراء:انزين عندش شي اليوم؟؟
ساره:لا.
حوراء:تعالي لي الحين.
ساره:الحين!!!!!!
حوراء:هن أني قاعده مع أمي وفاطمه وابوي قيس راحوا لراشد ..خالاتي عماتي مابيجوا الا بكره يعني ملل و تعالوا.
ساره:خلاص باشوف سلمان.
حوراء:بيتنا قريب تعالي مشي.
ساره:ههههه أخاف على بشرتي من الشمس.
حوراء:يابابا الحين عصر مو ظهر.
ساره:كلمتي املوه.
حوراء:لا بكلمها الحين.
ساره:ياي من كثر ماتحبيني اتصلتي لي قبلها.
حوراء:لا تصدقي نفسش واجد.
ساره:صدقت من زمان.
حوراء:زين روحي اجهزي عشان تجي بسرعه.
ساره:يووووء يبغى لي أشوف سلمان عشان يجي ياخدني من بيتكم لأني مابقدر أحمل شنطة الهدايا.
حوراء:ههههههه ماشريت شي.
ساره:اتحداش لازم تذكري حبيبة قلبش ساره.
حوراء:زين بلا هذره فاضيه و يلا باي.
ساره:هههه باي.

----------


## قطعة سكر

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#سيارة رائد#

قيس ركب مع رائد وقال له كل شي صار بينه و بين دانه......
قيس:اه رائده أخاف تاخذ عني فكره غلط .
رائد:هههه ظحكتني أكيد أخذت عنك فكره غلط ياخي أنت تحبها اخطبها.
قيس:أنت مو فاهم..كيف أخطبها وهي ماتبغى تتزوج.
رائد:وحدك لابروحك.
قيس:اقول هذي جملة أختي.
رائد:أحبها ليش ماأحفظ كلامها.
قيس:على طاري حوراء..لما ترجع بيتكم افتح شنطة السياره بتشوف هدايا حوراء.
رائد:بس هي عطتني هديه.
قيس:الا عندك بس ساعه وهذي بنسبه لحوراء ماتكفي..الله يعينك عليها لما تتزوجوا.
رائد وقف السياره في موقف السيارات عند المستشفى:عسل على قلبي.
قيس:مالت عليك.
نزلوا اجتمعو مع ابوقيس وفاطمه دخلوا المستشفى راحوا لغرفة راشد..دخلوا رائد و قيس ابوقيس فاطمه بقت في غرفة الأنتظار عشان رائد دخل معاهم.

.......

راشد اتفاجئ أول ماشاف قيس وابوقيس.
رائد:سلامات..ماتشوف شر.
قيس:الله يقومك بالسلامه.
ابوقيس:ماتشوف شر ياوليدي.
راشد:الله يسلمكم..حمدلله على السلامه..متى رجعتوا؟؟!!
ابوقيس:الله يسلمك اليوم في صبح.
رائد:كيف صابك الحادث؟؟
راشد:كنت اسوق رن جوالي قعدت ادوره صار الحادث.
ابوقيس:لهدرجه الي كان متصل مهم.
راشد:اكثر مماتتصور.
ابوقيس:يلا شباب قوموا.
راشد:وين توكم جايين؟؟حتى ماأكلتوا شي.
ابوقيس:بنرجع بس بنخلي فاطمه تدخل.
راشد:فاطمه أهني؟!!!!!!!!!
رائد:يلا انشوفك بعد اشوي..غمز له طلع.
راشد:ههههههههه..قعد افكر..الحين بشوف فطوم ولله أشتقت لها..اه أحبها موت..رفع راسه شافها قدامه ظل يتأملها..فسخت الغطى قعدت تتأمله وهو يفكر بس لما رفع راسه وأتأملها ماقدرت تتحمل من خوفها على زوجها على طول حضنته..بدت تصيح......
راشد:فاطمه خلاص ماأقدر على دموعش.
فاطمه: اتصيح
راشد:فاطمه اذا ماسكتي بزعل..يلا ابغى أشوف وجهش..باعدها عنه اشوي ومسح ادموعها بأصبعه..ولله وحشتيني.
فاطمه طالعت رجله:كيف حال رجلك؟؟
راشد:اعتقد هذا تهرب من كلمة{وحشتيني}رفع حاجبه بطريقه مرحه.
فاطمه بخجل:لو ماكنت أحبك كان مارجعت عشانك.
راشد:خلاص كل بصدم عشان ماتسافري.
فاطمه بسرعه:اسم الله عليك.
راشد:لهدرجه تحبيني
فاطمه:راشـــــــد.
راشد:خلاص بغير الموضوع..... 



#بيت ابو قيس#
ش
أمل و ساره سلموا على حوراء حضنوها وقعدوا يسولفوا......
ساره تدز حوراء:ويش صار لما شافش رائد.
حوراء:عيب مايعلموا جهال.
ساره:أني أكبر منش.
أمل:قولي ويش صار؟؟
حوراء:اففففف مو الحين بعدين..ساروه جوادوه حبيبش مره احليوا طلع عندش ذوق.
ساره ارتبكت بس حاولت أن هالشي مايبين:أنتي بعدش مصره على أني أحبه.
أمل:ساره يبين عليس فلا تكابري.
ساره اتغير وجهها: ساكته
حوراء عشان تغير الموضوع:ويش حال سلمان؟؟ شو أخر التطورات؟؟
أمل شغلة نفسها بجوالها ولاكأنها سمعت سؤال حوراء.
ساره:بخير الحمدلله بس أخر التطورات أني أكتشفت صديقتي غبيه وعمي أغبى منها.
أمل طالعتها بنظره خلتها تسكت.......

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


العائلات الأربع راحوا لبنان........
كان الجو هادئ و صافي جمعت العوائل كانت مره حلوه..أول شي سوه أنهم راحوا الفندق ارتاحوا بعدين طلعوا راحوا الجبل اتغذوا هناك ولما خلصوا راحوا مغارة جعيتا بعدين رجعوا الفندق اتعشوا و ناموا.....
اليوم الي بعده..بعد الغذى راحوا يتسوقوا في مجمعات لبنان ولأن شيماء تبغى تشتري لها أغراض حق خطوبتها فتأخروا ومارجعوا الا الساعه تسع وكانوا هلكانين فتعشوا وراحوا في سابع نومه........
على الساعه ست كان الكل صاحي جهزوا أغراضهم وفطروا عائلة ابواسعد وابو فاضل رجعوا سوريا اما عائلة ابوجواد وابو سالي راحوا المطار.



كان بستقبالهم ابو كاضم وكاضم وعباس اولاده<<اولاد خالتهم الهام.

عائلة ابوسالي ركبوا مع عباس وداهم البيت.
أما عائلة ابوجواد فنقسموا لقسمين قسم مع كاضم وقسم مع ابو كاضم عشان الأغراض تكفي.....
اول مادخلوا البيت كان بستقبالهم الخاله الهام وبناتها ديما وكوثر وكانت معاهم تينا<<الخدامه.
ابوجواد وجواد راحوا غرفهم عشان يتركوا النسوان على راحتهم و عشان يرتاحوا.......

*غرفة شيماء*

ديما:شيمو ليش رجعتوا مو من عوايدكم تقعدوا اسبوع وترجعوا.
شيماء:لأن حفلة خطوبتي بعد سبوعين.
ديما وكوثر:يوووء ماأشترينا شي.
دانه:عادي يمديكم تشتروا لأن موأكيد اذا بعد سبوعين او ثلاثه.
شيماء:من الي قالش؟؟
دانه:امبينه لأن خالتي ام أسعد بعدهم مايرجعوا.
شيماء:بس يمكن مايطولوا.
دانه:يمكن مو أكيد.
ديما:راونا ويش اشتريتو.
دانه:أني باروح غرفتي باجيب هداياكم..تركتهم راحت غرفتها..أخذت شنطة الهدايا وطلعت هدايا ديما وكوثر خالتها وهي اطلعهم شافت هديه قعدت تتأملها الهديه كانت الى دلع<<قيس..افف لو تقوليلي من انتي ولله نفسي أشوفش ونفسي أقولش حوايج واجد ماأقدر أقولها لغيرش ياترى رجعتي من السفر؟؟؟؟

رجعت غرفة شيماء عطت ديما وكوثر هداياهم قعدوا يسولفو اشوي..بعدين ديما وكوثر تركوهم يرتاحوا ويناموا نزلوا تحت لأمهم رجعوا مع بعض بيتهم (بيت الخاله الهام قريب لبيت ابوجواد يعني خطوتين وتصيري هناك).

تينا ساعدت ام جواد في الغذى راحت اتصحيهم عشان يتغذوا.

بعد الغذى شيماء اتصلت لساره.
شيماء:الوو.
سلمان:الووو.
شيماء:السلام عليكم.
سلمان:وعليكم السلام.
شيماء:موجوده ساره؟؟
سلمان:لحظه..ســـــــاره.
ساره:نعم.
سلمان:تلفون.
ساره:من؟؟
سلمان يحرك أكتافه:ماأدري.

ساره:الوو.
شيماء:هــــــاااااي.
ساره فرحانه:هايــــــات شيمو رجعتوا.
شيماء:هيه أني أكلمش من البيت.
ساره:حمدلله على السلامه..تقبل الله.
شيماء:الله يسلمش..منا ومنش صالح الأعمال.
ساره:عسى بس مافجعش الحر أهني.
شيماء:ياربي كيف قدرتوا تتحملوا الحر
ساره:هههههه حوروا أول ماوصلت شغلت مكيفات بيتهم كلها ههههه.
شيماء:ههههههه حوراء كل حرانه حتى في الكوافير خلتهم يشغلوا المكيفات.
ساره:ههههههههه حوراء تحفه.
شيماء:ساروه تعالي اليوم خلي أمل تجي معاش.
ساره:هاه ماأدري باشوف..ليش رجعتوا؟؟
شيماء:حفلة خطوبتي بعد سبوعين..عشان جواد بكره بيروح المستشفى لأنهم يبغوه.
ساره:خلاص باجي بكره عشان خالاتش بيجوا اليوم.
شيماء:أبغاش تجي الصبح .
ساره:اوكيه ماعليه.
شيماء:و أمل 
ساره:مو مشكله أقولها تجي .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في المستشفى#

فاطمه:راشد تبغى عصير برتقال لو ليمون.
راشد:برتقال.
فاطمه:اممم ويش تبغى تاكل اسبكتي وله باسته وله مكرونه؟؟
راشد:ليش امتعبه نفسش؟؟
فاطمه أخذت المكرونه قعدت جنب راشد:يلا أبغاك تاكله كله.
راشد:قلت لش لو أصدم كل يوم مو أحسن.
فاطمه:راشد ترى بطلع.
راشد:خلاص بسكت..أكلته المكرونه شربته العصير وهي تتأمله.
راشد:حبي شعرش طالع يهبل.
فاطمه:أخاف اتصير أهبل.
راشد:ههههههه أنا مو بس بصير أهبل أنا بتخبل عشانش.
فاطمه استحت نزلت راسها.
راشد:أحسن شي أن عرسنا قريب.
فاطمه:لا مفروض انأجله.
راشد:مستحيــــــل.
فاطمه:كيف ورجلك؟؟
راشد:مو مهم.
فاطمه:الا مهم وبأجله.
راشد:مو على كيفش.
فاطمه:على الأقل أنتظر رجلك تشفى.
راشد:خلاص اذا مااشفيت بافكر اذا أأجله وله لا.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اليوم التالي#بيت ابو جواد#

ساره راحت لهم سلمت على أم جواد ابو جواد قعدت مع دانه شيماء..جواد ماكان في البيت عشان ماتكتشف شيماء أنه لعب عليها و ماراح المستشفى......

شيماء تراوي ساره الأشياء الي أشترتها حق الخطوبه.......
ساره:الـلـه شيمو هذا الثوب احليو يناسب صبغة شعرش.
شيماء:صحيح فلي شعرش ابغى أشوفه.(ساره كانت رافعه شعرها).
دانه:هيه فليه أبغى أشوف اذا كان زي طول شعري لو لا.
ساره:لا أني أقصر..فلت شعرها وانساب على وجهها.
شيماء:واااااااااو.
دانه:اتجننــــــي.
ساره خجلانه تحرك صبعها:لاتخجلوني.
دانه:لو عندي أخو غير جوادو المعفن كان خطبتش له.
شيماء:ماأسمح لش.
دانه:لا تكفي أرجوش اسمحي لي.
شيماء:جواد مافي أحسن منه.
دانه:ماشاء الله جواد ملاك مافي أحسن منه.
ساره:بسكم خلاص لما أطلع اتشابقوا على كيفكم.
شيماء:الحين بتطلعي؟؟توش جايه!!
ساره:صار لي ساعتين أهني وتقولي توني.
دانه:هيه مامداش.
ساره:باروح اسوي الغذى لسلمان.
شيماء:بصراحه أني خايفه على عمش لما بيتزوج مابيحصل وحده تدلله زيش.
ساره(بيحصل اذا ترك غبائه وهي تركت قوتها)لبست عباتها واتصلت لسلمان..بعد ربع ساعه وصل سلمان سلم على ابوجواد وراحوا.....

بعد ساعه رجع جواد البيت.......
جواد:اماه امــــــاه.
ام جواد:هذاني في المطبخ تعال.
جواد:جوعان ابغى غذى.
ام جواد:اصبر اشوي.
جواد:باروح غرفتي اذا استوى الغذى نادوني.
ام جواد:انشاءلله.

ركب فوق كان بيروح غرفته بس غير اتجاهه وراح غرفة شيماء....
جواد:هلا.
شيماء:اهلين.
جواد:بتطلعي لو أحد بيجي لش؟؟
شيماء:لا ليش تسأل؟؟
جواد:أشوفش متعدله!!!
شيماء: يعني أني ماأتعدل؟؟
جواد:لا مو قصدي جذي.
شيماء:عارفه ويش قصدك أني لابسه لأن ساره كانت اهني.
جواد:ساره جت!؟ ليش ماقلتولي؟؟
شيماء رافعه حواجبها:وليش انقولك.
جواد:له يعني عشان اسلم عليها.
شيماء:احلف .
جواد طنشها راح غرفته....

بعد الغذى شيماء راحت تتكلم مع ابوها......
شيماء:ابوي ممكن طلب
ابوجواد:اتفضلي.
شيماء:ساره أغلب الوقت يكون عمها برى البيت وهي تقعد بروحها في البيت..ابغاك تقنعها تجي تنام عندنا كم يوم.
ابوجواد: ايفكر
شيماء: تنتظر جوابه
ابوجواد:بس هي بترضى.؟؟
شيماء:ماأدري ابغاك تقنعها.
ابوجواد:خلاص بعد اشوي بتصل لها.
شيماء باسته :مشكور ابوي..راحت وهي فرحانه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في البحر#

وائل:سلمان لمتى بتضل على هالحال؟؟
سلمان اتنهد:ماأدري المشكله أني ماأقدر أنساها واذا شفت ساره اذكرها وأنا ساره دايم أشوفها يعني مابنساها.
وائل:الحل أنك تبتعد عن البيت.
سلمان:الكلام سهل بس الفعل صعب كيف بقدر أخلي ساره بروحها؟؟
وائل:ماأدري انت دبر نفسك..أنا والشباب بنروح الجبيل اذا حاب تروح معانا عشان تغير جو شوف لك حل.
سلمان:بفكر بس أكيد مابروح.
وائل:زين أمش ضاقت خلقي كل قاعد في البحر.
سلمان:انت مو رومنسي ابد.
وائل:خليت الرومنسيه و خياس البحر لك.
سلمان:تدري عاد انت الي اضيق الخلق.
وائل:امش أمش .

ركبوا السياره قعدوا يداورو اشوي بعدين سلمان وصل وائل البيت وراح هو البيت.......
اول مادخل سمع صوت ساره وهي اتكلم تلفون....
ساره:أني ماأبغى أرفض لك طلب بس ياخالي أني ماأقدر أترك عمي بروحه من بيطبخ له من بيهتم فيه.
ابوجواد:يعني انتي ماتبعي تجي بيتنا؟؟
ساره:لا بالعكس أني اتمنى اقعد مع شيماء ودانه بس ماأقدر اترك(شافت سلمان يأشر لها) لحظه خالي.
سلمان:ويش يبغى؟؟
ساره:يبغاني اروح اقعد معاهم كم يوم.
سلمان:وانتي تبغي تروحي؟؟
ساره نزلت راسها.
سلمان:ردي عليه قولي أنش بتروحي.
ساره:بس أن
سلمان:ردي عليه وانا بافهمش.

ساره:الوو
ابوجواد:هاه ويش قررتوا؟؟
ساره ابتسمت:الي تبغاه بيصير.
ابوجواد:خلاص جهزي أغراضس باجي أخذش بكره.
ساره:بتجي تاخذي؟!
سلمان:قولي له انا باوديش عشان باسلم على جواد.
ساره:عمي بجيبني يقول يبغى يشوف جواد.
ابوجواد:على خير مع السلامه.
ساره:الله يسلمك..سكرت التلفون.

ساره:يلا فهمني.
سلمان:أنا باروح الجبيل مع صدقاني أنتي روحي بيت خالش عادي.
ساره:اهاا عجل باروح أجهز أغراضي وأغراضك.


اليوم التالي
صحت سوت الفطور فطرت مع سلمان قعدوا يسوموا اشوي بعدين راحت اتكمل باقي الأغراض وسوت الغذى اتغذوا بعدين لبست عباتها وراحوا......

وقف سلمان عند البيت:شوفي لي طريق ابغى اسلم على جواد.
ساره:انشاءلله.
حمل عنها الشنطه حطها عند الباب..أخذت الشنطه دخلت و سلمان ينتظر برى..خطت خطوتين الا جواد قدامها ارتبكت حست أن حرارتها أرتفعت قلبها يدق بقوه.
جواد:مافي حمدلله على السلامه.
ساره: ماتدري ليش هي ترتجف: حم حمدلله على السلامه.
جواد:الله يسلمش..كيف حالش؟؟
ساره:ب بخير..سلمان ينتظرك برى(قالت جذي عشان تبغاه يروح لأنها مو قادره تتحمل أكثر).
جواد:ليش مادخل؟؟
ساره:هاه ماأدري.
جواد طالعها وراح......

وقفت تلتقط انفاسها ودموعها بدت تسيل على وجها..ياربي ليش من أشوفه ارتبك ماأقدر أقول كلمتين على بعض..أني غبيه ليش وافقت اجي احين باشوفه في اي وقت اكيد بيلاحظ..فتحت شنطتها أخذت نشاف مسحت به ادموعها دخلت....
شيماء كانت في الصاله تنتظرها ماتدري أن هي جت...
ساره ببتسامه:السلام عليكم.
شيماء:وعليكم السلام..باستها..ياربي ساروه ماأتخيل أنش بتكوني معاي مره ثانيه.
ساره أبتسمت برقه..
شيماء حملت شنطة ساره:يلا تعالي معاي.

........

بعد ماسلم على سلمان راح لهادي لأنهم توهم راجعين من السفر....
هادي:اخ جوادو السفره مو حلوه من دونها..كله منك عسى بس ارتحت وراح أشتياقك.
جواد:لا تبط جبدي مو عارف ويش اسوي.
هادي:قلت لك الله يساعدك.
جواد:افففففف..رن جواله نغمة الرسايل..فتح الرساله قراها..مو معقول.
هادي:شوو.
جواد:هادي أنا بطلع .
هادي:تعال وين رايح؟؟
جواد:عندي اتصال مهم.
هادي:تعال خذ هدية شيماء.
جواد:جيبها بسرعه.
هادي:لهدرجه الأتصال مهم.
جواد:هاديوه يلا بسرعه.

جاب له الهديه..أخذها وطلع.
ركب سيارته واتصل....


بعد ماأنتهى من المكالمه رجع البيت..أول مادخل شاف شيماء وساره قاعدين يشاهدوا في الصاله.....
جواد:السلام عليكم.
ساره وشيماء:وعليكم السلام.
قعد جنب شيماء:شيوم أحبش.
ساره طالعت التفزيون.
شيماء:ليش جاي .
جواد اغني:جاني حبيبي من بعد غيبة اسنين.
شيماء:ياسلام عليك.
جواد اغني:ياسلام ياسلام اد ايه حلو الغراااام.
شيماء:مجنون.
جواد اغني:قول عليا مجنون قول عليا مجنون.
ساره ابتسمت على حركاته...
شيماء:افففففف زهقتني يعني ويه.
جواد اغني:يعني يعني ماودك تجينا يعني متكبر علينا.
شيماء:نرفزتني بجد.
جواد:خلاص بسكت بس اخذي ..عطاها الكيس ..هديه هادي.
شيماء خجلانه:هدية شو؟؟
جواد:مو سافر هدية السفر.
شيماء:بس أني سافرت.
جواد:عادي بس هو أشترى الهديه مو بس عشان أنه سافر عشان يراضيش على زعلتش ذيك المره.
شيماء وجهها أحمر:شكرآ..مسكت ساره وركبت غرفتها.
ساره:افتحي الهديه ابغى أشوف ويش جاب لش.
شيماء:انزين..فتحت الهديه..كانت ساعه جلد ورديه ومعلق فيها سوار محطوط فيه اسمها وشكله جنان.
ساره:الــــلـــــه
شيماء:ذوقه يهبل.
في هالحظه جواد دق الباب:شيماء اخذي جوالي أشحنيه.
شيماء:وين شاحنك؟؟
جواد:مو فاظي ادوره.
أخذت جواله حطته يعبي:ويلي جوعانه باروح أشوف العشى.
ساره: ساكته..راحت شيماء.
طالعت جواله حست أن عندها فضول تشوف رسايله..أخذته راحت لرسايل شافت رساله من عند ~حبيبتي~ فتحتها على طول..
"هلا
جواد أرجوك سامحني ولله أني حبيتك ادري أنك تتصل لي عشان تهزئني على الي سويته في شيماء..صدقني أني حبيتك بصدق أني تقربت لك عشان أنتقم من ساره لأني حسيتها تحبك بس المشكله أني حبيتك من جد.
أحبك..." 

ادموعها سالت على خدها سيـــــــلان..هذا كان قصدها أنها بتحرق قلبي حرام عليها كافي العذاب الي اتعذبه..جواد يحبها..حست بشيماء جايه رجعت الجوال مكانه راحت الحمام عشان تمسح دموعها.
شيماء:ساره..ساره.
ساره وهي داخل:نعم.
شيماء:لما تخلصي نزلي لي تحت.
ساره:ماعليه.
شيماء نزلت تحت..بعد ربع ساعه طلعت من الحمام كان بودها تقعد في الغرفه تصيح على كيفها بس خافت شيماء تسألها وتنفظح.
طلعت من الغرفه شافت دانه.....
دانه:اففففف.
ساره:ويش فيش؟؟
دانه:صديقتي جوالها مقفل وماتدخل المسانجر.
ساره:اتصلي لها على البيت.
دانه:ما عندي الرقم.
ساره:يمكن مشغوله.
دانه:لا بعدها ماترجع من السفر.
نزلوا قعدوا مع شيماء في الصاله..نادتهم أم جواد عشان العشى..راحوا لها.
ام جواد:تينا وين جواد؟؟
تينا:في يروح كرفه شيماء ياخد جوال مال هو يروح كديقه<<حديقه.
ام جواد:تينا دانه شيماء تعالوا ساعدوني **** نادي على جواد.
ساره:اني!؟
ام جواد:هيه يلا بسرعه.

ساره راحت الحديقه غصبآ عنها لأنها ماكانت تبغى تشوف جواد بعد الي قرته...
طلعت من باب الصاله شافت قدامها بس بعيد وكان عاطنها ظهره ويطالع نفسه بالمرايه ويكلم.
جواد:أحبش أموت فيش..ههههههه..لابجد أنا عمري ماحبيت وحده غيرش..افاا مرام تقولي عني كذاب.
ماسمعت الكلام الباقي لأنها رجعت لهم وهي ماسكه صيحتها.
ابوجواد:ويش فيش ساره؟؟
ساره:مافي شي بس خالي أني مو جوعانه ونعسانه باروح أنام.
ابوجواد:لا يابنيتي تعالي اتعشي.
ساره:بس.
ابوجواد:يلا تعالي قعدي جنبي.
ساره قعدت جنبه وهي ماسكه صيحتها....
جى لهم جواد:ماقلتولي عشى.
ام جواد:مانادتك ساره.
جواد طالع ساره:لا نادتني بس انا أمزح.
ابوجواد:جواد بيتك جهز بس باقي العروس.
جواد:ماشفت العروس لحد الحين.
ساره رفعت راسها طالعته(ليش مايبغى يتزوج دامها اتحبه و يح..قاطعت نفسها لأنها ماتبغى تعترف بالشي).
دانه:ابوي نبغى انروح المزرعه بكره.
ابوجواد:خلاص جهزوا نفسكم.
شيماء:ياي ساره بتشوفي مزرعتنا بكره.
دانه:بتصل لهناء تروح معانا.
ابوجواد:سوه الي تبغوه.

بعد العشى راحت غرفة شيماء أنتظرت شيماء تنام وفجرت نوبة الصياح الي فيها....



*اليوم التالي*

صحوا من الساعه ثمان فطروا جهزوا نفسهم طلعوا من البيت مروا على هناء وبتول اخذوهم راحوا المزرعه..أول ماوصلوا حطوا أغراضهم راحوا ايراوا ساره المزرعه.....

في المطبخ ساره كانت تكلم سلمان وهناء كانت موجوده معاها.. بعد ماخلصت المكالمه......
هناء:هذا عمش؟؟
ساره:هيه.
هناء:يعني أنتي عايشه معاه؟؟
ساره:لا بس لأن أمي مسافره.
هناء شهقت بدلع:في أم تترك بنتها واتسافر لهدرجه الكل مايطيقش ابوش طلق أمش وتركش وسافر اتخلى عنش ومات جدتش تركتش وماتت أمش سافرت عشان تفتك منش وعمش ماورى عليه حصل أحد ياخذش ويفتك منش ويه الحمدلله اني محبوبه من الكل.
جواد دخل امعصب:هنـــــــاء احترمي نفسش أحسن لش أن سمعتش تقولي هالكلام مره ثانيه ولله ثم ولله لتشوفي شي ماشفتيه.
ساره ماقدرت تتحمل كلامها طلعت من المطبخ من دون ماتسمع كلام جواد..راحت لأخر زاويه في المزرعه قعدت على الأعشاب ضمت رجايلها ويدانها صاحت اصياح يقطع القلب..أني ماحد يحبني الكل مايطيقوني حتى سلمان وجودي معاه منعه من أنه يطلع بحريته ماحد يحنبي يبغوه يفتكوا مني ليش ليش..حست بخطوات وراها رفعت راسها....
جواد:ممكن اقعد؟؟
ساره مسحت ادموعها:اتفضل..توها بتقوم.
جواد قعد قدامها(ساره كانت قاعده في مكان رفيع اشوي وجواد قعد قدامها بس صار أنزل منها).
جواد:ممكن اتكلم معاش؟؟
ساره:ساكته.
جواد:ساره لاتكوني زي النوع الي مع اي مشكله اتواجهه يستسلم على طول يفقد الأمل وييأس ربش أمرنا أن مانفقد الأمل ربش قال[ولا ييأس من روح الله الا القوم الكافرون] مو معناة أنش فقدتي أنسان عزيز عليش يعني فقدتي الدنيا كلها.ساره أنتي بعدش صغيره تركي همومش واحزانش انسيهم ثقي بنفسش لاتخلي كلمه اتجيبش وكلمه توديش ماعليش من كلام الناس مو على اي شي تصيحي هذا يضر بصحتش اذا أنتي مو مهتمه لنفسش ولحياتش في غيرش اتهمه راحتش وصحتش..أخذ نفس طويل..ساره أنا أحبش من كل قلبي عمري ماكنت صادق في هالكلمه لغيرش.
ساره حطت يديها على اذينها والدموع ماليه عيونها:جواد تكفى علي أني يتيمه.
أثرت عليه جملتها أخذ يدها حطها على قلبه:اذا كنت أكذب فدقات قلبي مابتكذب..
دق قلبها بشكل مو طبيعي فسحبت يدها بسرعه.
جواد:عارف انش مو مستوعبه كلامي لأن مايبين علي أحبش من حركاتي بس أنا كنت أظغط على نفسي فتكرتش تكرهيني أنا أعجبت بش من أول ماشفتش في محل الورد ويوم عن يوم يزداد أعجابي ليما اتحول لحب بس كنت أقنع نفسي أنها أوهام لأنش قلتي لي~أكرهك~.
ساره نزلت راسها...
جواد:كنت كل ماأشوفش وأشوف نظرة الحزن بعيونش اتكدر أنتي ماتبيني لأحد أنش حزينه بس هذا الحزن يبين في عيونش
ساره تقاطعه:عشان جذي سميتني حزن العيون في جوالك.
جواد بنظرات قويه:ساره لاتقاطعيني أنا أعترف بشعوري الرجال اذا أعترف مفروض ماحد يقاطعه.
ساره دقات قلبها تزداد.
جواد اتنهد:تذكري لما رفضتي أوصلش خليتي سلمان يوصلش من دون ماأدري أنه عمش غلى الدم بعروقي ماقدرت اتحمل فكرة أنش مع واحد غريب كنت أقنع نفسي أن هالشعور شعور غيره على أهلي أو أني أبغى أخافظ على سمعتنا..لما أنتشر خبر أنش خطيبتي في المستشفى ماصدقت كنت أتمنى أن هالشي حقيقي..حتى لما صرخت عليش على العصير كنت مو متقبل فكرت أنش تكرهيني لهدرجه..تدري أني خليتهم يرجعوا عشان أشوفش لأني أشتقت لش.
ساره ماتدري كيف طلعت هالكلمه:و مرام؟؟؟
جواد ابتسم:قريتي رسالتها مو؟؟
ساره طالعته!!!!!
جواد ببتسامه:لما أخذت جوالي كان محطوط على رسالة مرام وانا سألت شيماء ودانه قالوا ماأخذوا جوالي يعني مافي أحد غيرش...اسمعي مرام ماحملت لها اي مشاعر والكل يعرف أني مستحيل أرتبط بوحده تكلمني واتخون ثقة أهلها..أنا سميتها في جوالي حبيبتي لأنها قالت لي أسميها جذي وأنا ماخطر على بالي أغير الأسم..أمس لما جيتي تناديني ماكنت أكلم مرام كنت أكلم لؤي صديقي وكنت أقول الكلام الي سمعتيه عشان أشوف ردة فعلش من المرايه واتأكد من الي قالته مرام عنش واذا كانت معلومتها خطأ اوصح.
ساره:اي معلومه؟؟
جواد مسك يدها طلع اسوار من مخباه لبسها اياه وهي كانت بتسحب يدها بس ماقدرت(كان السوار كبير على شكل حرف الأس مره حليو)
جواد بنظرات تقتل:اتحبــيـني؟؟

سكتت ضاعت منها الكلمات ماعرفت شتقول. 

سمعوا صوت ابو جواد ينادي جواد فراح له من دون ماترد عليه ساره
ساره راحت داخل قعدت في الصاله وهي مو قادرن تستوعب الكلام الي قاله جواد الفرحه مو شايلتنها..من كثر فرحتها طاحوا دمعاتها.

جوا لها شيماء ودانه وهناء وافتكروها تصيح عشان الي قالته هناء......
شيماء:خلاص ساره هناء ماكانت تقصد.
دانه:ساره هناء تبغى تعتذر لش.
هناء:اسفه ساره ماأدري ليش قلت جذي..صاحت.
ساره تطالعها ابتسمت:خلاص عادي سامحتش.
هناء:صدق قلبش طيب. 
سمعوا صوت عزف جواد و من كلمات الغنيه الي قالها عرفت ساره أنه يعنيها.

شغلتني عينك من اول يوم وبيقت مغروم وبفكر فيك

شدتني ايدك وملكت روح من يومهاا بقيــت هايــم حوليـك 

شغلتني عينك من اول يوم وبيقت مغروم وبفكر فيك
شدتني ايدك وملكت روح من يومها بقيت هايم حواليــــــــــك

اربني منك اربني اربني وياك تبعدني وياريت لئلبك يسمح لي اعيش بعمرك ويملكوني......

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء التاسع عشر:


الفصل الاول

بعد ماخلص من عزفه راح برى سند راسه على شجره..أحس أني في حلم..معقول أعترفت لها..أحس براحه طلعت كل الي بقلبي..ياترى شنو بيكون ردها؟؟؟....

كان قاعد في مكان فيه ظل الأشجار من جذي ماحس بالحر واجد....
اتأمل الطبيعه وهو يحس نفسه أنسان ثاني..انسدح على الأعشاب حط يديه تحت راسه صار يتأمل السماء ويفكر غمض عيونه قعد يفكر ويفكر...حس بخطوات جايه له.

تينا:بابا جوال مال أنتا..مدت له الجوال.
جواد بعده مغمض عيونه:أنا ماقلت لش أبغى جوالي.
تينا:ماما ساره في يئطي جوال مال انتا.
جواد قام:ساره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أخذ جواله و تينا راحت..فتح جواله لقى ثلاث مكالمات من حبيبتي<< مرام...اففف أنا لازم أفتك منها..ابتسم ابتسامه خبيثه..ماعندي غير هالحل.

أتصل لها......
مرام:حبيبي ويش فيك ماترد علي.
جواد بصوت تعبان:مرام أنا أنا
مرام:جواد حبيبي ويش فيك؟؟
جواد بنفس الصوت التعب:مرام أنا في المستشفى.
مرام شهقت:ليـــــش؟؟!!
جواد بنبرة تكسر الخاطر:صابني حادث واتشوهت.
مرام متفاجئه: ساكته
جواد ايصيح:مرام أنا أنتهيت ..بعد فترة صمت.. مرام أنتي اتحبيني بتقبلي تتزوجيني مو
مرام:اتخسي الا أنت هذا الي ناقص اتزوج واحد امشوه.
جواد:بس أنا أحبش.
مرام:أحسن عشان ماتحب ساره...سدت الخط.

جواد:العن شكلش..ويه فكه منش....رجع افكر .. كيف عرفت أن ساره اتحبني..ابتسم يستهزء بنفسه..وأنا أقول بكل ثقه اتحبني.يمكن ماتحبني..اخ كان اتحطم.

عود لوضعيته الي قبل...أتنهد..أتوقع اتحبني كل شي يبين أنها اتحبني تصرفاتها طريقتها في الكلام أسلوبها ردة فعلها لما قلت لها سؤالها عن مرام..ابتسم ابتسامه خفيفه..لو ماكانت اتحبني كان ماعطت جوالي لتينا عشان أحل مشكلة مراموه..اففففففف كله من أبوي لو ماناداني كان ...فتح عيونه بسرعه بسبب الصراخ القوي الي سمعه على طول فز من مكانه وراح مكان الصراخ.....

.......

بعد ماسمعته وهو يغني تركت البنات وراحت الغرفه المخصصه لها..انسدحت على السرير أخذت دبدوبها....
ساره:أحس أني في حلم مو قادره أصدق جواد اايحبني!!!! .. طيب ومرام لو ماكان قايل لها شي مااتصلت له ....عدلت جلستها وحطت دبدوبها قدامها....
ساره:حنونو << أسم دبدوبها .. جواد قالي يحبني ...صار وجهها تفاحه...أول مره أحس بالفرحه من كل قلبي .. حنونو أحبه أمووت فيه...وهي اتأشر لدبدوب أنتبهت على السوار..يووووه فشله أكيد شيماء دانه هناء شافوه علي و أني زي الهبله مافسخته ....سمعت صوت الصراخ فزت من مكانها لبست عباتها طلعت من غرفتها راحت مكان الصراخ.......

راحت برى عند المكان الي يلعبوا فيه كرة طائره و كان الجو حـــــار خصوصآ أن الساعه وحده الظهر والمكان مافيه ظل....

شافت ام جواد شيماء و هناء يحاولوا ايصحوا دانه الي مغمى عليها....
ساره خايفه:ويش صاير ويش فيها دانه.
شيماء تصيح:ماأدري ماشفناها الا طاحت.
ام جواد تضرب دانه بالخفيف على خدها:دانه دانه يابنيتي قومي..شهقت..حرارتها مرتفعه.

في هالحظه جى جواد:ويش فيكم ويش صاير!؟؟؟؟
ام جواد اتصيح وهي تطالعه رايح لدانه:دانه مدري ويش فيها.
جواد لمس جبهتها:ساخنه!! حرارتها مرتفعه!!! وخدودها حمران..وكأنه توه يستوعب..أغبياء ليش تاركينها في الشمس؟؟

ماأنتظر منهم جواب على طول حملها ودخلها داخل الصاله والبقيه وراه..بطحها على الأرض وصار يفحصها وهم يراقبوه.
جواد متوتر أشوي:شيماء عبي بانيو غرفتها بماي بارد بسرعه .. ساره جيبي فوطه صغيره رطبه و اسفنجه وديهم غرفة دانه.
ام جواد:جواد ويش فيها دانه؟؟؟
جواد وهو حامل دانه بيوديها غرفتها:ضربة شمس.
ام جواد وهناء:ضربة شمس؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

راح الغرفه بطحها على الأرض:شيماء عبيتي البانيو؟؟
شيماء:هيه يتعبى.
جت ساره وعندها الفوطه والأسفنجه:هاه صحت؟؟
جواد:لا .. أنا بطلع برى الغرفه وبقولكم ويش تسوو معاها .. طلع من الغرفه سكر الباب.
جواد:تسمعوني عدل؟؟
ساره وشيماء:هيه.
جواد:امسحوا جسمها بماي بارد بالاسفنجه وكررو هالشي لين تنخفض حرارتها.

بعد فتره...
شيماء بصوت عالي:جواد أحس أن حرارتها انخفضت.
جواد كانت معاه ام جواد و هناء بصوت عالي:حملوها وحطوها في البانيو.

سوو كل الي قاله بعدين بطحوها على السرير ودخل لها جواد....
جواد قاس حرارتها و نبظها:الحمدلله صارت زينه.
ام جواد:ليش ماصحت؟؟ قوم وديها المستشفى.
جواد:افاا ماتوثقي بعلاجي بعدين هي لازم ترتاح ..طالع ساره وشيماء.. يبغالي أشغلكم عندي شغلكم زاحف>>عدل.
شيماء:روح قال أشتغل عنده أني اتكسرت باروح أرتاح .. ساره تعالي معاي.

طالعها قبل ماتروح .. ابتسمت بخجل لحقت شيماء..جواد طلع من الغرفه راح الصاله يشاهد.

في غرفة شيماء..
شيماء مسكت ساره قعدتها على السرير:بسألش سؤال بس فذمتش تجاوبيني من دون كذب.
ساره:اسألي!!!!
شيماء:انتي اتحبي جواد؟؟
ساره ارتبكت:هاه.
شيماء:على ماأظن سمعتي سؤالي.
ساره وقفت عند النافذه وهي تلعب بأظافرها:ليش تسألي؟؟
شيماء:ابغى أطمن على مشاعر أخوي.
ساره تسطعبط:ويش فيها مشاعره.
شيماء:لاتسطعبطي أنتي عارفه أنه يحبش والدلاله السوار الي عليش.
ساره(يوووه نسيت افسخه)سكتت اشوي و راحت قعدت على السرير قدام شيماء وبخجل واضح:هو الي قالش؟؟
شيماء مبتسمه:جواد مايخبي عني شي هو صحيح ماقالي أن أنتي الي يحبها بس لمح لي.
ساره:ويش قال؟؟
شيماء:هذا أهتمام وله شي ثاني.
ساره نزلت راسها وجهها يعبر عن الي بداخلها.
شيماء:اتحبيه ؟؟
ساره هزت راسها وهي مستحيه لحدها.
شيماء حضنتها:ياي كنت متمنيتنش له .. الله يوفقكم.
ساره:ويوفقش مع هادي.
شيماء:انزين اسمعي ويش كان يقول عنش.
ساره عدلت قعدتها عشان تسمع الا بدخلة هناء الغرفه....
هناء:انتوا اهني وأنا ادوركم.
شيماء بصوت واطي:افففففففف هذي ويش جيبها.
ساره قرصت شيماء:ابغى أعرف ويش ايقول.
هناء:في ويش تتساسروا ؟؟
شيماء:ولا شي عادي.
ساره:اني باروح الغرفه اشوي وراجعه .. راحت الغرفه فسخت السوار اتأملته حطه مع أغراضها ورجعت لهم.


في غرفة دانه.....
كانت دانه بعدها نايمه وقيس>>دلع حرق جوالها من كثر مايتصل لها بس هي من شدة التعب ماصحت ولأنها مخصصه له نغمه هاديه.

جت لها أم جواد......
ام جواد:دانه دانــــه قومي غذى أنتي لازم تتغذي.
دانه: نايمه.
ام جواد هزتها:دانه قومي لاتعلي جبدي.
دانه: همم
ام جواد:قومي لازم تاكلي لش شي.
دانه:م ماأبغى.

جت شيماء ومعاها ساره و هناء:دانوه قومي الغذى كبسة لحم الا تحبيها.
دانه ماردت.
ساره:خلاص خلوها ترتاح.
شيماء:اي ترتاح ماتشوفيها ضعيفه و جواد قال لازم تاكل...هيه عرفت كيف بقعدها أخذت جوالها وحطت أقوى وأعلى نغمه.
دانه بتعب:اففف ويش هالأزعاج..صدقوني ماأبغى غذى أبغى أرتاح.

سمعوا دق على الباب .. هناء و ساره لبسوا عبيهم.
شيماء:أدخـل.

جواد وهو داخل:صحت؟؟
شيماء:مو راضيه.
جواد:خلاص تركوها ليما تقعد منها لنفسها.

تركوها وراحوا يتغذوا .. بعد الغذى سبحوا البنات في البركه وبما أن هناء ماتعرف تسبح وشيماء وساره يعرفوه فصاروا يروحوا ابعد مكان في البركه عشان يسولفوا على راحتهم..

قاموا من البركه في المغرب عشان يصلوا .. لقوا دانه صحت وقاعده تصلي .. اتمسحوا وصلوا......

هناء تحوس في جوال دانه:دانه عندش تسعطعش مكالمه لم يرد عليها.
دانه: من عند من ؟؟
هناء:ثلاث من عند زهره وثنتين من عند عقيله وأربع طعش من عند دلوعه و رساله.
دانه:دلع أتصلت!!!!!!! جيبي جوالي ..أخذته جوالها فتحت الرسالها..
"هلا دانتي.
أتصلش ليش ماتردي عسى ماشر.
دانه ولله أشتقت لش"
أتصلت بس مارد عليها .. اففف ماترد.
هناء:من هي؟؟
دانه:دلع صديقتي.
هناء:كلميها بعدين أو بكره.
دانه:يلا نطلع.

بعد العشى ردت اتصلت بس مايرد فنامت.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في الجبيل#

كان قاعد ابروحه في الرمل ..ايفكر فيها مو قادر ينساها أو يشيلها من باله مع أنه طلع من جو البيت الي يذكره بالكف الي عطاه اياها أبتعد عن ساره لأنها تذكره ابها ..طالع أصدقائه وكانوا مستانسين الي يرقص والي يضحك والي يطبخ العشى ..أتنهد من قلب..ياترى شنو بيكون مصيري!!؟؟

جى له واحد من أصدقائه.....
بيان:سلمان ليش قاعد ابروحك؟؟ قوم أرقص معانا.
سلمان:مالي نفس.
بيان:على الأقل قوم أقعد معانا شوف مهديوه و علوه كيف يرقصوا.
سلمان:خلاص جاي الحين.

بقى في مكانه أشوي بعدين راح قعد معاهم.....
وائل:سلمانوه تعال أشوي لحم.
سلمان:وليش ماتشويه أنت.
وائل بصوت بنوتي:أبغاك معاي ماأقدر أسوي شي من دونك حبيبي.
سلمان:حبيبتي أنا ماأقدر أكل شي مو من ايدش.
وائل بحركات خجل:سلماني ماأقدر على كلامك الحلو أنت اتج ..سمع صوت جواله
وائل يدور الجوال وهو فرحان:شباب وين جوالي ؟؟
سلمان رافع الجوال:عندي.
وائل راح ياخذ الجوال بس سلمان مارضى يعطيه اياه.....
سلمان:من هي المتصله ؟؟
وائل:جيبه قبل مااتسكر.
سلمان:أول قولي من هذي ؟؟
وائل:يالغبي هذي خطيبتي..أخذ من عنده الجوال وراح يكلم بعيد عنهم.

بعد خمس دقايق رجع لهم.....
علي:هاه شبعت من صوتها
بيان:الحبيب مابيتعشى خلاص اشبع.
مهند:ماعليك منهم تعال كمل شغلك.
وائل:سلمان قوم سوي الحم معاي.
سلمان:انزين.

قاموا سوو الحم وشوه .. وائل كان ايحاول انسي سلمان أمل ويخليه على طبيعته وسلمان فهم هالشي واتجاوب معاه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت أبو حسن#

أمل ملت من غرفتها وراحت غرفة أختها زهراء وكالعاده كانت تقرى قصه.....
أمل:اففففف انتي كل تقري قصص.
زهراء:يعني ويش تبغيني اسوي.
أمل:قعدي معاي أو مع حنان أو
زهراء تقاطعها:انتي دايم مع صديقاتش اما يجوا لش أوتروحي لهم أو تطلعوا مع بعض..أمي و أبوي دايم يطلعوا مع بعض..حنان طول يومها اتشاهد و حسن وحسين نفس الشي دايم يلعبوا..يعني ويش تبغيني اسوي..حطت يديها على وجهها وصاحت.
أمل على طول صاحت معاها

بعد فتره.......
أمل:اسفه زهراء ولله اسفه..أني غبيه ماكنت أحس.
زهراء تمسح ادموعها:لا أني الي أسفه انفجرت عليش.
أمل:لا عادي..امممم عن ويش القصه الي تقريها؟؟
زهراء:عن ويش يعني أكيد الحب..ماقلتيلي شو صار مع سلمان.
أمل:مايحتاج اتكلم في هالموضوع.
زهراء زعلت:هيه روحي اتكلمي فيه مع صديقاتش.
أمل:لا لاتزعلي بقولش.
زهراء عدلت قعدتها:يلا قولي.

قعدوا يسولفوا ليما نعسوا وراحت أمل غرفتها وهي لايمه نفسها على أنها ماتقعد مع أختها واجد.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اليوم التالي.

صلت الفجر حاولت اترد اتنام بس ماقدرت قعدت تفكر في كلام جواد والي صار معاه..ظلت اتفكر ليما شافت الساعه صارت سبع حست بالجوع فقررت تروح المطبخ تشوف لها شي تاكله..لبست عباتها أحتياط وراحت.

فتحت الثلاجه ادور بيض مالقت فنزلت من مستواها عشان تشوف اذا في في مكان ماشافته الا تسمع صوته وهو يغني.
جواد وهو ماشي ناحية المطبخ:تغيب وتغلى يعني دلع ولا بقلبي تتسلى بقلبي تتسلى.
غمض عيونه..ياويل قلبي ياويلـــي ويل قلبي ياويلــــــ 
اصطدم وجهه بباب الثلاجه..طبعا باب الثلاجه محطوط فيه تعليقات على شكل فواكه..طاح..الباب من ضربة جواد انرد ضرب يد ساره الي قاعده في الطرف الثاني.
جواد:اه
ساره اتعورت بس راحت اتشوف ويش صار فيه:صار لك شي؟؟
جواد يلمس جبهته:شكلي انجرحت..لأن جبهته ضربت بتعليقات الي كانت على باب الثلاجه.
ساره راحت ادور الصيدليه و جواد يتبعها بنظراته..أخذت لصقه وديتول وقطنه رجعت له عطتهم اياه.
أخذهم راح ايحطه له وهو يطالع مكان الجرح في المرايه:اااااح.
ساره بخوف:ايعورك.
جواد ايطالعها من المرايه:لا أختبر أهتمامش.
شغلت نفسها بتطليع البيض بعد ماشافته و الزيت.
جواد لف طالعها:ليش ماتقوليها تريحني.
ساره بلعت ريقها: ساكته
جواد:الظاهر اني كنت غلطان..مشى عشان بيطلع.
ساره:جواد لحظه..لف ايطالعها..أخذت نفس طويـــــل..أني 
شيماء تنزل من الدرج:ســاره..دخلت..أنتي أهني..شافت المقلى..ويش بتسوي؟؟
ساره:بيض.
جواد(اففف هذا وقته).
شيماء:جواد تبغى بيض ؟؟
جواد:شكرآ مايحتاج باروح لهادي افطر معاه.
شيماء:ليش حاط لصقه في جبهتك ؟؟
جواد:انجرحت..يالا فمان الله.
تركهم طلع ركب سيارته حركه..اااااااه كانت بتقولها..ويش هالأحساس الغريب الي أحسه..أحس أن فرحتي مابدوم..حاول ايباعد هالأفكار عنه بس يحس أنه مابيسمع هالكلمه من ساره {أحبك}.

أول ماوصل عند بيت خالته دق على هادي....
جواد:هلا.
هادي:اهلين.
جواد:أنا برى.
هادي:أدخل فتحت لك المجلس.
جواد:زين باي.
هادي:باي.

قفل سيارته دخل البيت راح المجلس.......
قعد على الكنبه غمض عيونيه راسه مسندها على حافة الكنبه.

دخل هادي خاف عليه مس شكله كان يبين عليه تعبان.

هادي:جواد ويش فيك؟؟
جواد فتح عيونه:أعترفت لها.
هادي:احلـــــــــــف.
جواد اتنهد:هادي أنا مو مطمن.
هادي:ليش ؟؟
جواد:أحس فرحتي مابدوم.
هادي:هي شقالت لك ؟؟
جواد:مو هذا الي أقصده.
هادي:عجل شو؟؟
جواد:أنا خايف..طالع الأرض..أنا لحد الحين ماأعرف وين الصوره.
هادي:يووووووه كيف راحت عن بالي..أنت قلت أنك سألت تينا قالت ماتدري بس أرتبكت معناة عندها.
جواد:وأذا مو عندها.
هادي:صدقني عندها.
جواد:خلاص بسألها.
هادي بحماس:يلا قول كيف قلت لها وكيف كانت ردة فعلها وين وفي اي وقت.
جواد:هههههه تبغاني أقولك كل هذا.
هادي:هيه يالا قول.

بعد ساعتين اتصل له ابوه........
ابو جواد:جواد تعال لنا المزرعه بنرجع البيت.
جواد:اوكيه الحين جاي.

جواد:يالا هادي أشوفك بعدين..سي يو.
هادي:بيباي.

رجع المزرعه ركبوا معاه البنات .. ابوجواد ام جواد معاهم تينا وصلوا البيت قبلهم لأن جواد وصل هناء البيت ومشاهم اشوي بعدين رجعوا البيت وهم فرحانين.

دانه راحت غرفتها فتحت الماسنجر بس ماشافت دلع>>قيس..فتكلمت مع صديقتها عقيله.

دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:هاااااااااااااااا اي.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:هااااايااااات.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:ياربي عقيلوه وحشتيني واجد.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:ههههه العن شكلش لو وحشتش كان اتصلتيلي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:
أشغال الدنيا يابنتي.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:دانوه متى عجزتي ؟؟
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك: >> يابنتي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:هههههههههههههه.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:هههههههههههه.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:عقيلوه قربت حفلة أختي بتجي ؟؟
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:الله كشخه أكيد باجي بس متى؟؟
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:يمكن ليلة الجمعه.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:يعني السبوع الجاي ؟؟
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:هيه يمكن..أبغاش اتجي بارويش ساره أمل حوراء فاطمه.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:ياااااي هيه أبغى أشوفهم.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:هيه باعرفش عليهم.

أنتبهت أن دلع >>قيس..سجلت دخول.

دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:عقوله أشوفش بعدين.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:بايـــــات.
ولله~ مايسوى~ أعيش ~الدنيا~ دونك:بايووو قلبوو.

كلمت دلع>>قيس....

دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:هلا بالحلوين.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:
كيفك؟؟
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:توه نور الماسنجر..ولله أشتقت لش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:بل بل اشوي اشوي علي كل هذا مشتاقه لي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:هيه ولله اشتقتت لش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:أما أنا نفسي أشوفش مره ثانيه.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:دلعوه أنتي كل تكتبي أنا أخاف أخوش يكلمني مو أنتي.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:هههههه لا لأني متعوده من كثر أخوتي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:اهاااااا
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:كيف كانت سفرتش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:أحلى سفره في حياتي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:اشتريت لش هديه عن اذا رأفتي بحالي وخليتيني أشوفش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:وأنا بعد اشتريت.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:يعني باشوفش؟؟
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:ماأعتقد.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:يعني أني اشتريت هديتي للهوى الطاير.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:صدقيني حالنا جذي أحسن.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:دلع بقولش شي أحس أني ماأقدر أقوله لغيرش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:قولي عمري كلي اذان صاغيه.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:اذا بتتمسخري مابقولش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:لا أمزح بليز قولي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:أحس أني بديت أحب.

قيس مارد عليها.

دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:دلوعه وينش ؟؟
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:من الي تحبيه وكيف؟؟
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:اخو صديقتي..كيف ماأدري يمكن لأني دايم أشوفه بالصدفه.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:كيف بالصدفه؟؟
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:ماعليش مني قوليلي شو أخر أخبارك؟؟
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:دانوه بارويش صورة واحد ذابحني بس مو أحبه...

حط صورته في الصوره الشخصيه لماسنجر.

دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:قليلة حياه ليش ماخذه صورته ومن وين لش؟؟
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:عجبتني وأخذتها.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:دلع هذا مايصير تاخذي صورة واحد تحتفظي بها..لو مثلآ أني قلت لحوراء ويش بيكون موقفش ؟؟ 
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:تعرفي أن هذا قيس اخو حوراء.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:وانتي عارفه انه اخو حوراء ماخذه صورته.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:هيه عادي مافيها شي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:مااتوقعتش جذي.
دانــــــــــة§الحيــــــــــاه§:باي.

سكرت الماسنجر..انسدحت على السرير صاحت.

قيس<<دلع اتصل لها بس ماردت فرسل رساله.

فتحت الرساله....
"دانه ولله العظيم أني مو زي ماتفكري أني كنت أمزح.
بليز ردي علي."

انتظر عشر دقايق اتصل لها.......
دانه بصوت مبحوح:الووه.
قيس<<دلع(اه صدق غبي):هلا.
دانه:اهلين.
قيس<<دلع:اسفه ماكنت أقصد.
دانه:دلع مالي خلق.
قيس<<دلع:انتي ليش اتصيحي.
دانه انفجرت خلاص:أني أحبه..وهي تتكلم اتشاهق..صار لي مده اتعذب من حبه..هو يلعب علي بس أني حبيته..أني ماأعرف الحب ولا أعرف كيف يحبوا بس الي أعرفه أني ماتمر علي ساعه ماأفكر فيه ولا أشتهي شي بس نفسي أشوفه..اتعبت ولله اتعبت..رجعت لصياحها.

قيس صخ مارد ماقدر يستوعب الكلام الي سمعه..بس بعد فتره انتبه لصياحها ماقدر يتحمله حاول يهديها ليما حس أنها بتهدئ سد الخط.

دانه سدت الخط من كثر اصياحها نامت من دون ماتحس.

قيس انسدح على السرير..حبتني دانه حبتني..هو مو امصدق هالشي..معقول الي كنت اتمناه صار..ااااااااه ولله أحبش ومو قاعد اتسلى ولله.

قام عن السرير فتح دولابه أخذ هدية دانه اتأملها بعدين راح غرفة حوراء......
قيس:حوحو بطلب منش طلب بس حلفي اتسويه.
حوراء كانت ترتب ثيابها:ليش احلف ماله داعي.
قيس:حوحو بليز.
حوراء:انزين قول.
قيس:أول حلفي.
حوراء:قلتلك ماله داعي احلف.
قيس:خلاص شكرآ ماتقصري.
حوراء:تعال ولله بسويه لك.
قيس اتشقق:ترى حلفتي.
حوراء:هيه ادري.
قيس ببتسامه:مو تنسي حلفتي.
حوراء اتنرفزت:اهوه زهقتني قوم كش عني.
قيس:افا أنا أكش يعني أطلع برى.
حوراء:ترى زهقتني بجد.
قيس:خلاص باقول.
حوراء:يلا قول.
قيس:اممم..مد لها العلبه..أعطيها دانه.
حوراء مو مصدقه:اي دانه ؟؟
قيس:صديقتش. 
حوراء عودت لثيابها:لا تتمسخر واجد.
قيس:أنا اتكلم جد وأنتي بتعطيها العلبه لأنش حلفتي.
حوراء:قيس مو فاضيه لمزحك.
قيس:ولله العظيم ماأمزح.
حوراء:أسمع مستحيل أعطيها اياها..ويش تبغاها تقول عني..بعدين أنت ترضاها؟؟
قيس:أنا أحبها.
حوراء:روح قال ايحبها..تحلم أعطيها اياها.
قيس:بس انتي حلفتي.
حوراء:أصوم ولا أعطيها اياه.
قيس:مالت عليش.
تركها راح غرفته..سكر باب غرفته بقوه..عنيده..رمى بجسمه على السرير..أنا أدري لو قلت لفاطمه يعرف ماراح ترضى بتكون أعند من حورو..اففففففففففف





#بيت ابوجواد#

ساره كانت ادور دانه لأن حاطين فلم هندي وتبغى تشاهده معاها.......

دقت باب غرفتها ماردت عليها دقت مره ثانيه و ماردت عليها فدخلت الغرفه.......
ساره:دانه..قعدت على السرير..شافت الدموع على مخدتها..دانه اتصيحي ؟؟
دانه غطت وجهها.
ساره:دانه قولي لي ويش فيش؟؟
دانه بدت اتصيح بصوت..ساره اخذتها في حضنها..مسحت على راسها.
انتظرتها لين هدئة........

دانه:ساره انتي اتحبي ؟؟
ساره ببتسامه:انتي اتحبي ؟؟
دانه نزلت راسها.
ساره:من هو حبيب قلبش؟؟
دانه: ساكته
ساره تنظر جوابها.

دانه:قيس اخو حوراء.
ساره:قيس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!كيف ؟؟
دانه:ماأدري.
ساره سكرت الباب قعدت قبال دانه:قولي كل شي بالتفصيل.

دانه قالت لها كل الي صار من أول ماشافته في مزايا لين قال لها أحبش.

ساره:ماأتخيل أن الي تتكلمي عنه قيس.
دانه:ليش؟؟
ساره:لأن الحركات الي يسويها ماأدل على أنه قيس..غير جذي أني طول معرفتي لحوراء ماشفت منه ولا شي غلط.
دانه:اشمعنى أني ؟؟
ساره غمزت لها:يمكن صحيح ايحبش.
دانه:لا يلعب علي.
ساره:اممم بسأل حوراء.
دانه:ويش تسأليها ؟؟
ساره:بسألها بطريقه مو مباشره.
دانه:هيه كيف؟؟
ساره:مابقولش..يلا قومي انشاهد الفلم ذبحني..مسكت يدها قومتها بشكل مرح.

..........

كان بيطلع بس ذكر أنه بيسأل تينا عن الصوره..راح لها.....
جواد:تينا.
تينا:نئم >>نعم.
جواد:انتي متأكده ماشفتي صوره في سيارتي.
تينا:مايسوف سي>>ماشفت شي.
جواد:متأكده؟؟
تينا:انتا روح في ثوف مره تاني>>روح شوف مره ثانيه.
جواد:خلاص روحي.

راح سيارته ركب سكر الباب..يلا خلني اتأكد يمكن أنا ماشفت عدل..فتح الطبلون الا يسمع رنة جواله.........
جواد:هلا لؤلؤه.
لؤي:كم مره قلت لك لاتناديني جذي.
جواد:وانا شسوي اذا صوتك بنوتي.
لؤي:افف هذا صوتي ماأقدر أغيره.
جواد:أخاف لما تتزوج مايفرقوا بينك و بين مرتك.>>لأنه يشبه البنات وااااجد.
لؤي:مالت عليك من زينك عاد.
جواد:مايهمني كلامك لأني واثق من جمالي.
لؤي:انزين ماعلينا من هالكلام مابتجي؟؟
جواد:أنا في السياره الحين جاي.
لؤي:مع السلامه حبيبي.
جواد:انتبهي للعيال حبيبتي.
لؤي:هههههههه باي.
جواد:بيباي.
فتح الكراج حرك سيارته راح.....

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اليوم التالي

سلمان كلم ساره قالها تجهز أغراضها عشان يجي ياخذها.......
شيماء:ساروه ولله بشتاق لش.
ساره:ولا أني بسافر..اي وقت تبغي تشوفيني تعالي لي.
شيماء حاطه يدها على خدها بهدوء:جوادو بيشتاق لش.
ساره رمت عليها المخده.
شيماء:ويلي على الي يستحوا.
ساره مستحيه:شيماء خلاص.
شيماء:خليني أعبر عن مشاعري.
ساره:خلصت..قومي معاي بنزلها عشان اذا جى سلمان اكون جاهزه.

نزلوا تحت قعدوا يسولفوا في الصاله لين جى سلمان طلعت ساره.........

في السياره.........
ساره:وحشتني عمي وااااجد.
سلمان:بل ساروه يطلع منش غبار.
ساره:على ويش؟؟
سلمان:قلتي عمي من زمان ماسمعت هالكلمه منش.
ساره:مو أنت الا طلبت اناديك بسمك "~ساره لا تناديني عمي أحس أني كبير مع أني بعدي شباب~" << اتقلد كلامه.
سلمان:ههههههه بعدش حافضه كلامي.
ساره:أذكره كأنه أمس حتى أذكر أنك كنت بتوديني عرس وقلت لي أقنع أملوه اجي....أنتبهت لكلامها فسكتت.
سلمان ايطالع الطريق:ويش حالها ؟؟
ساره:ماأدري لما أوصل البيت بكلمها.

----------


## قطعة سكر

سكت وهي احترمت سكوته ولا قالت شي........

أول مادخلت البيت حطت أغراضها و على طول راحت تتصل لأمل..........
ساره:هلا املوه.
أمل:يابخيله ولا حتى اتفكري تتصلي على الأقل رسلي.
ساره:ماشاءالله عليش كل اشوي تتصلي ورسايلش امعبيه جوالي كل احذف يعني مالقيتي احد غيري اتحبيه.
أمل:سخفش يالسخيفه.
ساره:تعالي أني باروح أشتري لي ثوب حق حفلة شيماء.
أمل:هيه باروح معاش من زمان ماطلعنا مع بعض.
ساره:زين عجل باي بقول لحورو.
أمل:باي.
ساره:لحظه
أمل:نعم.
ساره:في ناس سألوا عنش.
أمل اتحاول تمثل البرود:هيه ويش قالوا ؟؟
ساره:مدام هذا ردش باي.
أمل:أنتي ماشفتيه كيف طالعني لما كنت في المستشفى.
ساره:ولله من حقه اذا حاب له وحده غبيه زيش.
أمل:ســـــاره
ساره:مو بس انتي غبيه حتى هو غبي ولله اتناسبوا بعض اولادكم بيطلعوا قمه في الغباء.
أمل:ساره مو كأنش سبيتينا واجد.
ساره:لا في تقدم قاعده ادافعي عنه.
أمل:خلاص باي.
ساره:يلي ماتستحي أني متصله.
أمل:افففف غيري الموضوع.
ساره:قلت لش غبيه.
أمل:ساره وبعدين معاش.
ساره:خلاص باي.
أمل:باي.

كلمت حوراء و لما خلصت راحت لسلمان......
ساره:اممم ماتبغى غدى؟؟
سلمان:اسعفيني بطباخش مليت من طباخ الشباب.
ساره:هههههه خلاص الحين بسويلك غدى عمرك مابتنساه..تركته راحت تسوي الغذى بكل فرح اتحس أن الأبتسامه مابتفارقها وكل هذ من جواد.

بعد ساعه خلصت الغذى نادته قعدوا يتغذوا......
سلمان:الله تسلم ايدش.
ساره ببتسامه:الله ايسلمك.

----------


## قطعة سكر

سلمان:ساره فيش شي متغير.
ساره بعدها مبتسمه:شنو ؟؟
سلمان:ماأدري من زمان ماشفتش فرحانه من قلب.
ساره(الله يفرح جواد مثل مافرحني).
ساره:باروح أشتري ثوب ابغاك اتوديني.
سلمان:بس ماأبغاش تتأخري لأن وراي دوام بكره.
ساره:لا مابتأخر.

على الساعه اربع اتصلت لها أمل قالت لها أنها بتروح مع أهلها وهناك بيجتمعوا وفعلآ خلصت كل شي راحت مع سلمان..وصلها المجمع قال لها تتصل له اذا خلصت..التقت بحوراء أمل واتسوقوا..في الأذان اتصلت لسلمان يجي ياخذها......
ساره:تعالوا احنا من زمان مارحنا الكرنيش ويش رايكم انروح بكره ؟؟
أمل:هيه أني نفسي اروح من زمان مارحنا.
حوراء:خلاص بكره انروح.
ساره:اوكيه باي.
حوراء أمل:باي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابوقيس#

فاطمه ماراحت مع حوراء لأنها أشترت لها من سوريا..اتصلت لراشد لأنه طلع من المستشفى...........
راشد:هلا حبيبتي.
فاطمه ابتسمت:أهلين.
راشد:فطومتي نفسي اشوفش.
فاطمه:اممم انت كيف حالك؟؟
راشد:بخير وعن قريب بيشيلوا الجبس.
فاطمه بفرح:صدق الحمدلله.
راشد:هيه يعني مابنأجل عرسنا.
فاطمه:أنت متأكد أنك بخير.
راشد:هيه والعرس مابيتأجل.
فاطمه مبتسمه:على راحتك.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اليوم التالي.

كالعاده صحت من الفجر صلت رتبت البيت سوت الفطور وتوها بتروح اتصحي سلمان دق جوالها بنغمة الرسايل.........
"هلا
اسف على الأزعاج بس حبيت أقولش صباح الخير.
ولأني عرفت من شيماء انش تصحي سلمان هالوقت فقلت يمكن ماصحيتي و نغمة الرسايل بتصحيش.
أحبش...."

قرت الرساله أكثر من مره وهي قريب اتموت من الفرحه..تركت جوالها راحت اتصحي سلمان.


بعد الفطور طلع سلمان وهي من الملل رجعت نامت..صحت الساعه 12 ونص صلت أخذت جوالها لقت فيه رسالتين......... 

"اذوب فيك وانت مهمليني والعب على نفسي واقول الحين بيكلمني"

"عارف أنش ماراح ترسلي ولا تتصلي وأنا حابب هالصفه فيش>>عادي حقريني بس أهم شي تقري رسايلي.
أحـــــــبش"

ابتسمت..الله ايخليك لي ولا يحرمني منك..راحت اتسوي الغذى وانتظرت سلمان....

بعد الغذى اتصلت لحوراء......
ساره:هلا.
حوراء:اهلين.
ساره:ها رائد وافق اتجي معنا الكرنيش؟؟
حوراء:اكيد وافق ماله داعي مايوافق.
ساره:خلاص مري علي عشان انروح مع بعض.>>بيت ابوقيس قريب لبيت سلمان والبيتين قريبين للكرنيش.

جت لها وراحوا مع بعض التقوا بأمل هناك..قعدوا على الحجاره الي عند البحر..........
حوراء:احليو الجو اهني.
ساره مبتسمه:اريح القلب.
أمل:أما أني برجع البيت ضاق خلقي.
ساره:مفروض مايضيق خلقش لأن اهني اتقابلتي مع سلمان أول مره.
حوراء:أمل أنتي بعدك اتحبيه؟؟
ساره:اتحبه بس ماتبغى تعترف بهالشي..أني ابغى أعرف ليش انتي معانده هو يحبش وانتي اتحبيه.
أمل:ساره أنتي ماجربتي اتحبي عشان اتقولي جذي.
ساره ببتسامه:من قالش أني ماحب.
حوراء:حلفي اتحبي.
ساره:وليش بكذب عليكم.
أمل:ساروه أنتي متأكده.
ساره ابتمست:أموت فيه.
حوراء وأمل:أكيد جواد.
ساره:هههههههه شمعنى جواد؟؟
حوراء:لأن من رجع من السفر وانتي معفوسه.
أمل:ولأن كل مايطروا أسمه ترتبكي.
ساره:تدروا أول مره أحس بالفرحه من قلبي.
حوراء:هو يحبش!!!؟؟؟
ساره ضامه رجرليها مبتسمه:هيه.
أمل:كيف عرفتي ؟؟
ساره:هو قالي وشيماء قالتلي.
حوراء:وماقلتي لينا..ماله داعي طول هالوقت ماتقولي.
ساره:بقولكم الحين 

قالت لهم كل الي صار.....

أمل:اللــــــه رومنسي.
حوراء:ساروه مايناسبش اتحبي.
ساره ببتسامه:هذا الي صار.
حوراء:وأني أقول ليش اتوزعي ابتسامات.
ساره:تدروا كنت أحس أن حياتي مالها معنى أعيش عشان القى أمل لحياتي جواد زرع الأمل في.
أمل:ليش اتعبي نفسش وادوري هذاني قدامش.
ساره:ههههههههههه.
حوراء:اضحكي وش وراش الا اتحبيه يحبش.
ساره:انتي رائد يحبش.
حوراء:هيه يحبني بس ماحس أني أحبه الحب الحب لدرجة أنه ولا مره سمع مني كلمة أحبك.
ساره:هذي مشكلتش مو مشكلتي.
أمل:ساره عندش ماي؟؟
ساره:لحظه بطلعه..عطتها الماي.
ساره:تدروا منهو الشخص الي أحسه مابيحب.
أمل و حوراء:منهو؟؟؟؟
ساره اتطالع حوراء:أخوش قيس.
حوراء:هههههه هههه
أمل:حورو فضحتينا أحنا في مكان عام.
ساره:ليش تضحكي؟؟
حوراء:قيسوه طالح في الغرام من زمان.
أمل:مايناسبه أبد.
ساره:منهي حبيبة قلبه؟؟
حوراء:مابتتوقعوها.
أمل:يعني نعرفها؟؟
حوراء:تعرفوها عدل.
ساره بحماس:من هي قولي بسرعه.
حوراء:دانه بنت خالش.
ساره وأمل:حلفي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حوراء:ولله العظيم..هو شافها في حفلة خطوبتي ومن ذاك اليوم وهو يقنعني انروح نخطبها.
ساره:وليش انتي مو مقتنعه؟؟
حوراء:لأن دانه صغيره ماتبغى تتزوج الحين وقيس يبغى الحين.
ساره:الفرق بينش و بينها سنه وحده يمكن اتوافق.
حوراء:اممم شرايش تسأليها.
ساره فيها ضحكه:خلاص بسألها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابوقيس#

دانه تكلم قيس>>دلع في الماسنجر........

دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:أنتي مو فاهمه أني متأكده أنه يلعب علي.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:اوكى واذا طلبش بتوافقي.
دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:قلتلش مايحبني.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:أنتي بتجيبي لي السكته قلبيه جاوبيني على قد سؤالي.
دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:مدري بس شي أكيد بوافق مستحيل اضيع الي أحبه.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:كلوووووووووووووووووووش
دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:ولا هو طلبني.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه.
دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:قاعده تحلمي شكلش.
{دلع} ومن {الدلع}محرومه:واذا طلبش وش بتسوي.
دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:بتكوني أول المعزومين..
دانـــــــــــة§الكـــــــــــون§:خخخخخخخخخخخخ.
قيس(هذا شي أكيد).

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بعد أسبوع............. 

#بيت ابوجواد#

كانت العايله موجوده عشان العقد لأنهم بيعقدوا في البيت والحفله في صاله .. شيماء جت من الكوافير معاها دانه ساره أمها خالتها جيهان .. وقعت العقد وهي ترتجف بعدين باركوا لها وراحوا الصاله عشان الحفله هناك....

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أمل تكلم حوراء.................
أمل:أنتي خلصتي ؟؟
حوراء:هيه خلصت.
أمل:وفاطمه؟؟
حوراء:خلصت.
أمل:عجل الحين باجي مع خالي.
حوراء:كلمتي ساره؟؟
أمل:هيه قالت انهم في الصاله الحين.
حوراء:اهاا خلاص تعالي الحين.
أمل:باي.
حوراء:باي.

لبست عباتها نزلت لراشد تحت....
أمل:يلا خالي خلصت.
راشد:واو أموله طالعه ملاك.
أمل مبتسمه:شكرآ.
راشد:أنتي رحتي الكوافير مع فاطمه؟؟
أمل:هيه.
راشد:ليش ماقلتيلي أنا أوصلكم بدل قيس؟؟
أمل:لأن أتصلت لك مشغول حتى فاطمه اتصلت وطلع مشغول.
راشد:يلا بسرعه خلني أشوف القلب.
أمل:هههههههههه.

طلعوا ركبوا السياره راحوا بيت ابوقيس .. دقت على حوراء .. طلعوا حوراء فاطمه ركبوا السياره..............
فاطمه حوراء:السلام عليكم.
أمل راشد:وعليكم السلام.
فاطمه:ويش حالك راشد؟؟
راشد:الحمدلله بخير وانتي؟؟
فاطمه:بخير.
حوراء بصوت واطي:املوه حر مكياجي بيخترب..فحت.
أمل:انزين الحين برفع عليه.

بعد ثلث ساعه وصلوا الصاله .........
راشد:فاطمه لاتنزلي أبغاش لحظه.
حوراء و أمل نزلوا من السياره.....
راشد:أبغى أشوفش.
فاطمه:تشوفني أهني!!!!
راشد:سيارتي مخفي.
فاطمه بخجل:أستحي.
راشد مبتسم:مو اول مره أشوفش؟؟
فاطمه:لا مو جذي بس مدري ليش مستحيه.
راشد:فطوم ترى مابخليش اتروحي.
فاطمه بدلع:راشــــــد.
راشد:ياقلب راشد انتي.
فاطمه:انزين غمض عشان أعدل نفسي.
راشد غمض وهو يبتسم.

فاطمه:خلاص فتح.
راشد فتح عيونه :لالا أنتي مو زوجتي أكيد بدلوش.
فاطمه:راشد بلا مصاخه.
راشد:أحبــــــــــــــش ولله قمر.
فاطمه استحت:اوكيه باروح لا أتأخر.
راشد:لما اتخلصوا كلموني.
فاطمه:انشالله..غطت وجهها نزلت.

..........

حوراء وأمل كانوا ايدوروا طاوله عشان ايحطوا أغراضهم فيها وشافوا دانه........
دانه:متى وصلتوا؟؟
أمل:تونا الحين.
حوراء:وين ساروا أبغى أشوفها.
دانه:ساره داخل مع شيماء...تعالوا بعرفكم على صديقتي.


دانه:السلام عليكم.
عقيله وكوثر:وعليكم السلام.
حوراء وأمل سلموا عليهم باليد.
عقيله مبتسمه:وش حالكم؟؟
حوراء وأمل:الحمدلله بخير.
دانه اتعرفهم على بعض:هذي حوراء .. هذي أمل...عقيله أختها كوثر.

قعدوا معاهم في نفس الطاوله واتعرفوا على بعض أكثر وأكثر ليما جت لهم ساره الي كانت مع شيماء تهديها لأنها متوتره.


الي كانت اتغني غنت غنية~منو غيرك~ .. ساره حوراء ايموتوا في هالغنيه على طول ركبوا الجسر رقصوا....

عقيله بصوت واطي:كوكوه حوراء احليوه.
كوثر:هيه وأني وش اسوي لش اتعرفي عليها.
عقيله:العن شكلش يالسخيفه.
دانه:عقيله قومي رقصي.
عقيله:لا استحي.
دانه:اني باقوم ارقص .. أمل اتقومي معاي؟؟
أمل:يلا قومي.

كانت الحفله قمه في الروعه خصوصي مع رقص البنات.

بعد نص ساعه قالوا لهم أن شيماء بتدخل.....

طفوا الأنوار ظلوا بس بالكهارب .. كان الجو رومنسي والناس كلهم فرحانين...........

دخلت على موسيقى هادئه رومنسيه و الكل ايطالعها ويشوف جمالها .. كان جواد هو الي يعزف من برى الصاله.




قعدت على الكرسي المخصص لها ولهادي .. بدت الي تغني: الف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمـــــــــــــــد.

البنات راحوا يباركوا لها .. بعدين كملوا رقصهم................

----------


## قطعة سكر

الفصل الثاني
بعد ساعه من دخول شيماء الصاله قالوا أن هادي بيدخل .. شيماء وقف قلبها زادت نبضاته .. طلبت من ساره ماي ..ساره جابت لها الماي وهي تلبس عباتها عشان اذا دخل هادي.........

......

برى الصاله......
هادي:جواد مأتخيل أني راح أشوفها الحين.
جواد:عقبالي عقبالي.
هادي:أنت وين وانا وين .. صدقني مو قادر ابغى أشوفها متلهف عشان هالشي.
جواد سمع نغمة جواله:الحين بتدخل لاتستعجل على رزقك..ادخل دانه دقت يعني ادخل.

دخل هادي وسط غنيه كانوا حاطينها ~قولي جاي~

قولي قولي جايه بعيد أنا احكيلي احكيلي حكايها بغني أنا حتى عمري اطول وقلبي عني قول غيرك مش معقول حبــــــوا أنــــــا.

طمن طمن بالك و خبر خبر حالك ليلي فيه موعود نجوم نجوم وصول وقلبي فيه موعوود..........

اتقدم بخطوات ثابته بس من شافها ماقدر يتحمل المسافه بين الجسر الي يمشي عليه والمسرح ..طالعها.. والله أحبش.

شيماء كان قلبها يدق دق مو طبيعي خاصه لما وصل لها هادي.....
هادي سلم عليها باس جبهتها:مبروك ياأحلى عروس في الدنيا .. باس يدها.. ولله أحبش ولله..وهي ميته من الخجل.

قعدوا على الكرسي.....
هادي مو قادر يباعد عينه عنها:واخيرإ صرتي ملكي ولله كنت خايف أنش اتروحي تاخذي غيري.
شيماء ماكانت تقدر اترد عليه الا بكلمات بسيطه من كثر ماهي خجلانه.

هادي كان طول الوقت ماسك ايدها وكل ماتحاول تسحبها يمسكها أقوى.

هادي:ماأصدق أن الملاك الي قدامي ملاكي هي فارسة أحلامي ... ممكن عمري تقرصيني طلبتش أحس أني في حلم مو حقيقه.
شيماء:لا هادي حقيقه .. قرصته في يده بالخفيف.
هادي:من اليوم ورايح ماأبغاش اتقولي هادي قولي حبيبي أو قلبي مو كفايه انحرمت منش طول هالفتره الحين أبغى أدلع.
شيماء ابتسمت بخجل.

جى وقت أنه يلبسها الشبكه .. كانت الشبكه عند صفا وهي عطتها هادي.....

أول مابدى يلبسها سمعوا صوت واحد يغني......

حبك بحــــر ماله حدوود و اسمــــك بقلبي موجووود.

أنتظرك طول العمـــــــــر
واقضي عمري كله وعووود.

تعااال انسى يلي فااات خلني أشوفك بس لحظـــــــــه صدقنـي مقدر أنسااااك حبي الك للممات.

أمل:ساروه من الي يغني؟؟
حوراء:لا تقولي جواد.
ساره تستمع لصوت:صوته حلو مو؟؟
أمل حوراء:حلفي هو الي يغني.
ساره:سكتوا بعدين سولفوا على راحتكم .. أبغى أشوف كيف بيلبسها هادي.
أمل:تتوقعوا وش اقول لها الحين؟؟
حوراء:وحنا وش عرفنا.
ساره:طالعوا وجه شيمو.

كانت شيماء خجلانه لحدها .. هادي لف شعرها على جهه ثانيه عشان يلبسها (كان شعرها مفلول وعلى شكل لوتات >> فير).

لما خلص لبسها الدبله وباسها.......
هادي:هالغنيه تذكرني بش دايم أسمعها وأنا الي طلبت من جواد يغنيها.
شيماء كان خجلها يعبر عن فرحها .. أخذت الدبله لبسته أياها........

جابوا لهم الكيكه والعصير .. كانو حاطين غنية اشكثر مشتاق.....

اشكثر مشتاق لو تدري اشكثر مشتاق ياعمري أبوس اعيونك الحلوه واضم صدرك على صدري.

تضل تهوااااي أشوفك جااااي تضل تهواي أشوفك جاي.

ليله من العمر رايح أنا وياك نتلاقى وأقولك شوف هاي الروح على شوفك مشتاقه.

اشكثر مشتاق لو تدري اشكثر مشتاق ياعمري أبوس اعيونك الحلوه واضم صدرك على صدري.

حبيبي ويا نظر عيني ياأحلى أيامي وسنيني.
ياروحي ويا بعد عمري فراقك حيل ماريده.

اشكثر مشتــــاق كافي فرااااق.
اشكثر مشتــــاق كافي فرااااق.

اشكثر مشتاق لو تدري اشكثر مشتاق ياعمري أبوس اعيونك الحلوه واضم صدرك على صدري.......

صارت اتأكله ويأكلها.....
هادي:من اليوم ورايح مابغى أكل شي الا من أيدش .. باس يدها.


بعد نص ساعه رجعوا البيت مع جواد .. ام جواد ودانه بقوا في الصاله لأن ام جواد كانت مع خواتها ودانه كانت مع البنات.

.........

ساره:دانه تعالي معاي.
دانه:عقيلوه مو تطلعي رايحه اشوي باجي.
عقيله:باروح الحين السواق جى.
دانه:لا ماني لاتروحي الحين.
حوراء:ماعليش دانه بخليها تقعد ..قعدتها صاروا ايسولفوا.

أمل:فاطمه أتصل لراشد لو أنتي بتتصلي؟؟
فاطمه:مدري على راحتش.
أمل:خلاص كلميه أنتي.
فاطمه أخذت جوالها راحت اتكلمه....

..........

ساره ودانه قعدوا برى عشان ياخذوا راحتهم......
ساره:سألت حوراء.
دانه:في شو؟؟
ساره:مو قلت لش بسأل حوراء عن قيس.
دانه اتحاول تخفي خوفها:وش قالت لش؟؟
ساره:مدري ويش اقولش 
دانه:خلاص مايحتاج اتكملي فهمت .. وقفت عشان اتروح.
ساره:قيس ايحبش.
دانه لفت لها :ساره لا
ساره تقاطعها:ولله العظيم ماأكذب عليش.
دانه: ساكته.
ساره مسكت يدها:تعالي بقولش كل شي من أول.

وهم يمشوا استوقفتهم وحده من صديقات دانه.......
ليلى:دانه بسألش الي يغني من وين جايبينه من اي فرقه؟؟
ساره(حلفـــــــــــي)
دانه:ههههه هذا أخوي.
ليلى:ياااي ماصدق صوته ايهبل ذبحني وش هالأخو الي عندش جمال دكتوراه صوت يأسر ياربي يذبح يذبح.
ساره ماقدرت تمسك أعصابها:دانه لما اتخلصي ناديني...ماتركت لها فرصه اترد عليها على طول راحت.

التقت بفاطمه الي توها امخلصه من مكالمة راشد..........
فاطمه:ساره ويش فيش؟؟
ساره بعصبيه:مافي شي.
فاطمه لحقتها:تعالي ويش صاير؟؟
ساره اتهدي أعصابها: موصاير شي .. متى بتروحوا؟؟
فاطمه:راشد في مسافة الطريق يعني الحين بنطلع.
ساره:اهاا عجل باروح اكلم سلمان.

دخلت و دخلت معاها فاطمه.......
ساره:أمل وين جوالي؟؟
أمل:مدري يمكن في شنطتش.
عقيله:ساره وين دانه ؟؟
ساره عافسه وجهها:مع صديقتها.
حوراء:وليش اتقوليها جذي؟؟
ساره بعصبيه:اوووه وش دراني عنها.
الكل استغرب من عصبية ساره.
عقيله:اوكيه قولوا لدانه اني طلعت.
حوراء:انزين ..لفت لفاطمه..اتصلتي لراشد ؟؟
فاطمه:هيه قال أنه في بيت صديقه وبيت صديقه قريب.

----------


## قطعة سكر

ساره شافت جوالها اتصلت على سلمان.......
سلمان:هلا هلا.
ساره:عمي تعال لي بسرعه.
سلمان:بل ويش فيش؟؟
ساره:مافي شي.
سلمان:اصلآ توني بتصل لش لأني قريب.
ساره:انزين باي.
سلمان:شوي شوي علي.
ساره:اسفه بس امعصبه.
سلمان:من شو؟
ساره:من شي خاص.
سلمان:اها خصوصيات بنات.
ساره:هيه فسرها زي ماتبغى.
سلمان:خلاص باي ماحبش معصبه.
ساره:باي.

أمل:ويش فيش عليه؟؟
ساره:مو هذا وقت دفاعش عنه.
حوراء:أني ابغى أعرف وش الا عصبش؟؟
ساره:ولاشي.

جت لهم دانه.......
دانه:ساره ليش رجعتي؟؟
ساره:مدري بعدين أكمل لش السالفه.
أمل راحت لدانه...... 
أمل:دانه ويش الا خلى ساره اتعصب؟؟
دانه:ماأدري كانت عاديه بس لما جت صديقتي ماأدري ويش صار فيها.
أمل:منهي صديقتش؟؟
دانه:ليلوا ماكنا انقول شي يعصبها كنا نتكلم عن جواد.
أمل بحماس:ويش كنتوا اتقولوا؟؟
دانه:عادي اتقول ان صوته احليوا ومدحته.
أمل ماسكه ضحكتها:صحيح مافيه شي يعصبها.

رجعوا للبنات...أمل قالت لحوراء سبب عصبية ساره....
حوراء بصوت واطي:ماليها داعي هالعصبيه كلها مابيطير جواد.
ساره:حوراء ترى موصله لفوق أحسن لش سكتي.
حوراء أمل:ههههههه الأخت اتغار.
جت لهم فاطمه:يلا جى راشد.
دانه:بنات وين عقيله؟؟
حوراء:راحت..قالت السواق مابينتظر أكثر.
دانه:اهاا.

رن جوال ساره......
ساره:الووه.
سلمان:أنا برى يلا اطلعي.
ساره:الحين بطلع.
سلمان:باي.
ساره:باي.

أخذت شنطتها سلمت على دانه....
حوراء:لحظه ساره بنطلع مع بعض ...سلموا على دانه طلعوا.


أمل:افف مااشوف بالغطى فطيموا وين السياره؟؟
فاطمه:ماأدري ماأشوف من الظلمه.
حوراء تأشر:مو هذا راشد و معها سلمان؟؟
أمل طالعت سلمان بس من الغطى والظلمه ماشافت ملامحه عدل.

ساره سلمت عليهم و ركبت سيارة سلمان .. سلمان انتبه لها........
راشد:بدق عليك بكره عشان الشباب.
سلمان:اوكيه على خير انشالله...ركب السياره .. اتنهد .. سند راسه على الكرسي. 
ساره:ويش فيك؟؟
سلمان:هذي أمل الي معاه مو؟؟
ساره من دون خلق:مع أني ماأعرف أي وحده تقصد بس هيه.
سلمان:ويش فيش تتكلمي جذي.
ساره:مافي شي بس متى بتمشي أبغى أروح البيت بسرعه.
ناظرها بنظره .. حسي بمشاعري مو قادر اتحمل.
بس ساره ولاحتى حست ضايق خلقها عدل.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابو جواد#

هادي وشيماء كانوا في المجلس.........
هادي ماسك يد شيماء يلعب بدبلتها:تدري كنت خايف أموت ولا يجي اليوم الي نجتمع فيه.
شيماء:نساك الموت انشالله.
هادي ابتسم:لا بجد كنت خايف من هالشي.
شيماء:تدري أني كنت خايفه من شو؟؟
هادي:من شو؟؟
شيماء:كنت خايفه اتكون نسيتني.
هادي:انساش!!أنتي روحي كيف انساش في أحد ينسى روحه؟
شيماء ابتسمت طالعته:هادي
هادي قاطعها:حبيتي أنا وش قلت لش في الصاله؟؟مو قلت لش ناديني حبيبي أو قلبي.

سمعوا دق على الباب.........
جواد مدخل راسه يطالعهم والأبتسامه في وجهه: هادي ممكن أخذ شيوم بس لحظه؟؟..غمز له.
هادي فهم:حبيبتي روحي بس مو تتأخري.

شيماء راحت لجواد استفهمته بوجهها تقصد ويش تبغى؟؟
جواد سحبها لبرى و سكر الباب.....
شيماء:ويش تبغى؟؟
جواد يحك شعره بغباء:ويش قالوا البنات عن صوتي؟؟
شيماء:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
جواد:ههههه أمزح معاش .. اركبي فوق ابغاش في حاجه.
شيماء:وانت وين رايح؟؟
جواد:اشوي و راجع لش.

شيماء ركبت فوق .. جواد انتظر ليما أتأكد أنها راحت ..دخل المجلس........
جواد:بل للحين مادخلته.
هادي:ثقيل تعال احمله معاي.
جواد:عجل كيف تحمل حقك؟؟
هادي:حقي اخف.

حملوا البيانو حطوه في المكان الي يبغاه هادي..........
جواد:لحظه هادي .. طلع برى ورجع بباقة ورد.
هادي:ماتوقعتك تشتري.
جواد:هاه الأخ مايبغى يصير رومنسي.
هادي:أنا أشتريت باقه بس نسيتها في السياره.
جواد:وأنا شفتها وجبتها.
هادي:بس هذي غير.
جواد:أنا عدلتها ماعجبتني طريقة تنسيقها.
هادي:تدري عاد ماكنت أصدق أن عندك ذوق بس الحين صدقت.
جواد:مالت عليك وعلى الي بيخدمك مره ثانيه .. مشى عشان يطلع.
هادي:وين رايح؟؟
جواد:بروح انادي شيماء لاتزعل مني.

طلع من المجلس ركب فوق .. شافها قاعده على كنبه في الصاله.......
جواد:شيماء بعدين اقولش وش كنت ابغى .. روحي شوفي هادي ترى معصب علي.
شيماء:احلف ؟؟
جواد:يلا بسرعه روحي.

شيماء نزلت تحت بسرعه و دخلت المجلس .. جواد ظحك عليها راح غرفته.


اول مافتحت الباب سمعت صوت موسيقى لفت بتلقائيه شافت هادي قاعد يعزف على البيانو ويطالعها والباقة فوق البيانو .. حطت ايدها على فمها تظحك برقه..وهو يبتسم لها..وقفت مقابله..بدى يغني..........

وحشني هواك وأنا وياك ياريت أنا طول حياتي البك اسكن فيه.

نذوب في غراااام و نحكي كلااام لبعضنا عن هوانا يالي ذايبين فيـــــــه. 

خلينا انعيش أنا وانتا لبعض حبيبي شويه .
حانفكر ليييــه بليالي تاخدنا وأيام جايه.

خلينا انعيش أنا وانتا لبعض حبيبي شويه .
حانفكر ليييــه بليالي تاخدنا وأيام جايه............


أخذ ورده حطها في شعرها على اذنها..
هادي:أحبش وبظل طول عمري أحبش.
شيماء:ولله العظيم أحبك.

بعد نص ساعه طلع هادي .. راحت غرفتها بدلت وراحت لدانه الي كانت مع جواد في الصاله..........
شيماء:دانه تعالي ساعديني ابغى امسح مكياجي.
جواد:لا ولله قاعد طول الوقت بروحي ولما جت دانه قعدت معاي بتاخذيها.
شيماء:تمسح مكياجي وترجع لك.
جواد:لا مافي امسحيه بروحش .. كملي دانه بعدين ويش صار؟؟
دانه:هيه صحيح ماقلت لش ويش صار مع ساره اليوم.
شيماء:وشو؟؟
دانه راحت لها:بقولش واني أمسح مكياجش .. دخلوا الغرفه..جواد دخل معاهم..
شيماء:ليش جاي؟؟
جواد:عشان تخلص دانه بسرعه بمسح لش جهه وهي الجهه الثانيه.
شيماء غمزت له:عشان اتخلص ابسرعه لو عشان تعرف سالفة ساره.
دانه طالعت شيماء بعدين طالعت جواد على طول ماتت من الظحك.
جواد:ليش تظحكي؟؟
دانه:ههههه مايناسبك اتحب.
جواد رمى عليها الدبدوب.
دانه:هههه وأني أقول ليش ساره عصبت.
شيماء:انزين قولي السالفه.
دانه قالت لهم كل الي صار.....
جواد:يعني طلعت امعصبه؟؟
دانه:هيه لحدها بعد.

جواد تركهم راح غرفته .. أخذ جواله كتب رساله........

"هلا عمري:
ويش رايش في الغنيه الي غنيتها انشالله عجبش صوتي .. عاد أنا سألت دانه قالت البنات انذبحوا علي >> ويلي ويلي وراي معجبات."

ظحك رسل الرساله لساره .. ترك جواله راح شرب معاي عود غرفته .. طفى اليتات انسدح على السرير .. اخذ جواله الا فيه رساله........

"سخيــــــــــــــــــف لحدك"

جواد:ماتوقعتها اترد لهدرجه امعصبه .. بس حلوه حتى وهي امعصبه.
كتب رساله رسلها ونام لأنه يدري أنها ماراح اترد.....

"أحبـــــــــش.
يامحلاش وانتي معصبه.
تصبحي على خير."

..........

شيماء صحت الساعه تسع الصبح ..اتمسحت صلت لما خلصت عدلت شعرها في المرايه وربطته وتوها بتطلع من الغرفه الا يرن جوالها ~حياة قلبي~ << هادي.
شيماء ابتسمت:الووه.
ماحد رد عليها بس سمعت صوت هادي ايغني...

بحبك أنا اكتير ياحبيبي ظلك طل اعلي.

وعيني بكير غمرني والمس لي ايدي نسيني بين ايدك.

انا شو مشتاق اعليك ياحبيبي خلي البك خلي يحملنا ونطير.

وينك ياحبيبي اشتاقتلك اكتير
ارجع اشوفك حبيبي ماتوئعك تمسي.
فكرتك ناسيني ومابدك تحكيني،،،فكرتك ناسيني ومابدك تحكيني ياسارق حنيينـــــــــي....

هادي:أحلى صباح الخير لأحلى شيوم في العالم.
شيماء مبتسمه:صباح النور.
هادي:هاه نمتي زين عمري.
شيماء:هيه.
هادي:أنا ماقدرت أنام.
شيماء:ليش؟؟
هادي:كنت افكر فيش .. فطرتي؟؟
شيماء:لا بعدي.
هادي:خلاص روحي فطري ..باي.
شيماء:باي.

نزلت تحت راحت المطبخ لقت العيله كلهم مجتمعين يفطروا......
شيماء:صباح الخير.
الكل:صباح النور.
دانه:شيموا ابوي ايقول بنروح الحكير اليله.<<مدينة العاب.
شيماء:شمعنى الحكير أني ماحبها واجد.
ابوجواد:لأن فيها احتفال حق الهونداي.
شيماء:اهاا يعني بيت خالتي بيروحوا<<ام هادي.
جواد:هيه بيروح هادي.
شيماء:وناسه عجل بقول لساره اتروح معنا.
دانه:سبقتش.
شيماء:كلمتيها؟؟
دانه:هيه وبتروح معنا.
شيماء:الله كشخه .. غسلت ايدها قعدت تفطر.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابوقيس#

ساره قالت لحوراء أنهم بيروحوا الحكير .. حوراء قالت لأبوها وهو رحب بالفكره لأنه كان ايفكر انه يروح .. حوراء راحت اتكلم رائد عشان يروح معهم.......

حوراء:رائد عندك شي اليوم؟؟
رائد:شي زي ويش؟؟
حوراء:يعني مشغول بتطلع شي.
رائد:لا ماأعتقد.
حوراء:هيه زين.
رائد:ليش؟؟
حوراء:بنروح الحكير وابغاك اتروح معانا.
رائد:لا مابروح.
حوراء:ليش؟؟ رائد تكفى تعال.
رائد:وأنا أقدر افوت فرصة شوفتش.
حوراء لا أرادي:أحبــــــــك.
رائد: ساكت.
حوراء: ساكته
رائد بهدوء:حوراء
حوراء تقاطعه:رائد أمي اتناديني بعدين اكلمك .. مع السلامه.
رائد فهم قصدها:الله يسلمش.

سدت الخط وهي مرتبكه عادت الكلام الي قالته في بالها ..قلت له أحبك ..طلعت عفويه.

جت لها فاطمه........
فاطمه:كلمتي رائد؟؟
حوراء:هيه.
فاطمه:بيروح؟؟
حوراء:هيه .. وراشد؟؟
فاطمه:مابيروح لأنه معزوم اليله.
حوراء:اهاا ..فتحت كبتها طلعت لها اثياب.
فاطمه:بتسبحي؟؟
حوراء:هيه.

فاطمه تركتها راحت.....

حوراء خلصت من الأستحمام راحت اتمشط شعرها .. طرت علا بالها عقيله واتصلت لها قعدوا يسولفوا.......
حوراء:هههههه تحفه.
عقيله:وله كوكو اختي مارضيت اتسويه.
حوراء:قلت لش انتوا تحفه.
عقيله:هههههه. 
حوراء:انزين يلا باي.
عقيله:هذاويه طريده بالجريده.
حوراء:ههههه عشان اجهز الحين بيجي خطيبي.
عقيله:اهاا الحبيب .. خلاص روحي اجهزي باي.
حوراء:باي.

جهزت نفسها راحت الصاله اتشاهد.....

جى لها قيس:رائد تحت.
حوراء:جى من متى؟!
قيس:من ربع ساعه.
حوراء:ماحد قالي.
قيس:لأني كنت معاه.

حوراء نزلت تحت .. قبل ماتدخل أخذت نفس دخلت.....

سلموا على بعض قعدت بجنبه.....
رائد:كيف حالش؟؟
حوراء:الحمدلله بخير.

فترة صمت مابينهم.

حوراء:اممم اكيد أنت عطشان باروح اسوي لك عصير.
رائد شابك ايديه:قعدي مكانش ماأبغى شي.
حوراء عودت مكانها....
رائد من دون مايلتفت لها:أنا شو أعني لش؟؟
حوراء: ساكته
رائد طالعها:أنا خطبتش لأني أحبش ولله أنا أحبش.
حوراء بصوت واطي وهي اطالع الأرض:أحبك.
رائد مسكها لفها له:عيدي الي قلتيه.
حوراء:أعتقد سمعت.
رائد:أحبـــــــــــش ..انزين ابغى اسمعها مره ثانيه.
حوراء:ماأحب اعيد.
رائد:حورو ويش هالأسلوب..ماحبه.

جى لهم ابو قيس:السلام عليكم.
رائد حوراء:عليكم السلام.
ابوقيس:ويش حالك رائد؟؟
رائد:بخير الحمدلله.
ابوقيس:بتروح معانا؟؟
رائد:هيه.
ابوقيس:حوراء روحي سوي لي قهوه.
حوراء:انشاءلله ..طلعت من المجلس


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شيماء كلمت ساره عشان تجهز وقالت لها انهم بيمروا عليها......

لبست عباتها نزلت تحت تنتظر الا ويجي سلمان........
سلمان:متى بترجعي؟؟
ساره:ماأدري بس يمكن أتأخر.
سلمان:يعني أنا برجع قبلش.
ساره:هيه.

رن جوالها.....
ساره:هلا.
شيماء:أهلين .. يلا اطلعي احنا برى.
ساره:اوكيه الحين جايه.
شيماء:باي.
ساره:بايات.

حطت الجوال في شنطتها سلمت على سلمان طلعت......


*في السياره*

جواد يطالع ساره وهي طالعه من البيت:شيمو ساره متمكيجه؟؟
شيماء:على أنها متغطيه سألت.
جواد:هيه.
دانه:يبابا ساره صارت تتغطى.
جواد لف لها:حلفي!!!!
الا بدخلة ساره السياره:السلام عليكم.
الكل:وعليكم السلام.
جواد بصوت واطي:حلفي صارت تتغطى.
شيماء:مايحتاج احلف شوف بعيونك.
جواد على صوت الأغنيه الي كان حاطنه:مشتاق لك بدي شوفك زاد الشوق بئلبي كتير.
ترك السكان قعد يسوي حركات وايغمض عيونه حتى صار شكله ايظحك.
شيماء اتصرخ:يامجنون انتبه.
جواد مسك السكان:أحبــــــــــش.
شيماء تدري انه يقصد ساره بس عشان لاتنحرج:أدري اتحبني بس انتبه لطريق احسن..

ساره صحيح انحرجت بس ماقدرت تمنع نفسها من الظحك على حركات جواد........

لما وصلوا التقوا بأبوجواد وام جواد الي كانوا مع ابواسعد وام اسعد و هادي.......

ساره كلمت حوراء وجت لهم مع فاطمه......
ساره مع عارفه تمشي من الغطى:انتظروني ماأشوف شي.
حوراء:ولله من يوم يومش ماتتغطي ماحد قالش اتغطي.
ساره:سكتي أحسن لش.

وقفوا عند محل جوالات .. ساره ودانه شروا لهم أغلفه .. راحوا يلعبوا.....

اتصل جواد لشيماء.......
جواد:وين انتوا الحين؟؟
شيماء:عند القطار.
جواد:تعالي انتي والي معاش عند النجات.
شيماء:ليش؟؟
جواد:تعالي بتعرفي.
شيماء:انزين باي.
جواد:باي.

قالت لهم راحوا مع بعض .. لما وصلوا شافوا جواد هادي قيس رائد مع بعض يسولفوا.......

دانه أول ماشافت قيس ماعرفت ويش اتسوي ارتبكت وبان عليها هالأرتباك.
ساره:دانه ويش فيش؟؟
دانه:ماأدري.
ساره:ترى يبين عليش من شفتيه انعفستي.
دانه:حلفي ايبين.
ساره:مايحتاج احلف لو مايبين كان ما انتبهت.

هادي راح لشيماء:حبيبتي تعالي.
شيماء:وين؟؟
هادي:بنركب ..أشر على النجات.
شيماء:بس
ماترك لها فرصه سحبها وركبوا مع بعض.

من جهه ثانيه......
رائد:حوري تكفي اركبي معاي.
حوراء:رائد استحي.
رائد:شمعنى هادي يركب مع خطيبته.
حوراء:أني استحي فشله.
رائد زعلان:هذا الا على أساس اتحبيني.
حوراء:امشي.
رائد:صحيح؟؟
حوراء:يلا قبل لا أحد يركب.
رائد:هههههههه.


ساره دانه فاطمه كانوا ايطالعوا شيماء وهادي حوراء و رائد كان شكلهم رومنسي.

جواد مع قيس ايطالع البحيره اتنهد:الله يهنيهم.
قيس مبتسم:الحبيب حابب.
جواد لف حط ايديه على السور:الا غرقان.
قيس:الحال من بعضه.
جواد طالعه ابتسم.............

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أمل كانت في بيت خالتها وكانت ناسيه جوالها في البيت من جذي ساره ماقدرت تقولها عن الحكير.......

لمارجعت البيت شافت المكالمات الي من ساره ..اتصلت لها بس ما كان في أرسال فتصلت على البيت.........
أمل:الووه.
سلمان:الوو
أمل دقات قلبها تزيد:السلام عليكم.
سلمان اسند على الكنبه:وعليكم السلام.
أمل:موجوده ساره؟؟
سلمان:طلعت راحت الحكير.
أمل بنفعال:ليش ماقالت لي؟؟
سلمان ابتسم:اتصلت لش بس مارديتي.
أمل منحرجه من انفعالها: ساكته
سلمان: ساكت
أمل:مع السلامه.
سلمان:لحظه أمل.
أمل أحساس غريب جاها من سمعت اسمها منه.
سلمان:أشتقت لش.
أمل طاحت دمعتها:مع السلامه.
سلمان اتنهد:الله ايسلمش.

سدت الخط على طول صاحت......

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بعد يومين#بيت ابوقيس#

حوراء كانت مستمله فتصلت لساره و أمل تقول لهم يجوا لها وبعد نص ساعه صاروا في البيت......
حوراء:ساروه ما قلتي وش صار مع دانه؟؟
ساره ببتسامه:بتوافق عليه.
حوراء:العن شكلش كيف عرفتي؟؟
أمل:من وين لش هالكلمه أول مره اسمعش اتقوليها؟؟
حوراء:من عقيلوه كل اتقولها.
أمل:هههههههه.
حوراء:تدروا أمس قيس قال لأبوي أنه قرر يتزوج خت صديقه.
ساره:حلفي على أساس ايحب دانه.
حوراء:كان يقصد بصديقه جواد وأخته دانه.
ساره:اهاا.
أمل:وأبوش ويش قال؟؟
حوراء:قاله يصبر بعد عرس فاطمه.
ساره:صحيح أموله بغيت اسألش سجلتي في الجامعه؟؟
أمل:هيه.
حوراء:اي جامعه؟؟
أمل:جامعة الدمام.



(قيس وجواد صاروا دايم يكلموا بعض ويطلعوا مع بعض يعني صاروا أصحاب).

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بعد أسبوع

في ليلة العرس كانوا البنات مجتمعين في الغرفه المخصصه للعروس في الصاله وكانوا يستعدوا لدخول فاطمه لأنهم بيرقصوا رقصه جماعيه قبل دخولها.......

طفوا الأنوار بقوا بالكهارب .. دخلوا البنات(حوراء أمل ساره دانه شيماء)كانوا لابسين كلهم نفس الثوب ونفس الون الي هو اسود وابيض .. ركبوا على الجسر وبدت الحان غنية ثلاث أيام لعبد المجيد عبدلله.

كانوا يرقصوا بطول الجسر وكل حركاتهم نفس الشي لأنهم متدربين عليها.

لما وصلوا للمسرح دخلت فاطمه بثوبها الأبيض كانت جميله بمعنى الكلمه الكل كان ايطالعها.......

لما خلصوا رقصهم عودوا للغرفه عشان يبدلوا ملابسهم......

حوراء لما خلصت طلعت من الغرفه عشان تدور عقيله لأنها ماشافتها.......
حوراء:السلام عليكم.
عقيله:وعليكم السلام .. حورو طالعه قمر.
حوراء:شكرآ .. تعالو رقصي معاي.
عقيله:لا مستحيل استحي.
حوراء:عرس أختي وماتبغي ترقصي
عقيله:صدقيني استحي.
حوراء:انزين بس رقصه عشاني .. بليـــز.
عقيله:اممم خلاص بس عشانش.

راحوا و رقصوا مع بعض .. لما خلصوا راحوا لعند الباب أول ماتدخل الصاله .. كان موجود دفتر على طاوله وجنبه ورود ومبخر واشموع قلم...

أخذت عقيله القلم كتبت.
"تمنياتي لكما بالتوفيق ودوام المحبه" وقعت.

حوراء أخذت القلم.
"الله يوفقكم ولا يفرقكم اتمنى لكم حياه زوجيه سعيده وعقبالي"<<كتبت هالكلمه وهي تظحك.


بعد ساعه قالوا أن راشد بيدخل .. لبسوا عباياتهم.

فاطمه حست أنها متوتره بس فرحتها كانت طاغيه على هالتوتر .. جت لها أمها وهي فرحانه عشان بنتها .. غطتها بالطرحه وباست جبهتها حضنتها.......

طبعآ الأنوار كانته خافته وشغلوا الموسيقى قبل مايدخل راشد........

دخل راشد كان معاه ابوقيس على اليمين و قيس على اليسار كان يخطو خطوات هادئه ويطالع فاطمه من بعيد يبتسم.......

قيس كان كل اشوي يعدل نفسه لأن أكيد دانه موجوده واتطالع مايدري أن دانه من جهة اليمين وهو اليسار يعني راشد وابو قيس يغطو عليه وهي مو قادره اتشوفه......

وصلوا للمسرح صار راشد مقابل فاطمه عدل وايطالعها بس هي منزله راسها .. شال الطرحه عن وجهها(المفروض انه يبارك لها ويبوس جبهتها) بس هو وقف مكانه ماسوى شي مو قادر يباعد عينه عنها .. قيس انتبه فدزه لأن الناس كلها اتطالعهم.....

راشد باس جبهتها:مبروك حبيبتي.
فاطمه:الله يبارك فيك.
سلم عليها ابوها وحضنها:دير بالك عليها.
راشد:فاطمه بعيوني.
سلم عليهم قيس وصوروا مع بعض ...

دانه كانت ماتقدر اتشوف قيس وعشان اتشوفه تركت البنات كانت بتروح الجهه الثانيه بس وقفتها ام راشد......
ام راشد:يابنيتي روحي جيبي لي ماي عطشانه ماقادر امشي.<<هي كبيره في السن..الماي الا هني حار..روحي جيبي من الماي الي في الغرفه.
دانه(افف مو هذا وقته):انشالله.

راحت الغرفه كانت فاضيه مافيها أحد .. افف لو أني قاعده مكاني مو أحسن لي أبغى أعرف ويش ايسووا الحين .. طلعت من الغرفه شافت قيس وابو قيس يمشوا على الجسر عشان يطلعوا .. عودت الغرفه .. افف كل منها طلع من دون مأشوف ويش صار.
دورت كاس صبت فيه ماي شربته عشان تهدي نفسها وصبت لأم راشد ماي.

سمعت صوت الباب الي من برى ينفتح (الغرفه فيها بابين باب يطل على الصاله من داخل و باب من برى).
راحت اتشوف من الي دخل الا اتشوف حوراء .. حوراء ماكانت منتبهه لدانه فالما أختلعت صرخت.
دانه:ويش فيش هذي أني دانه.
حوراء:ويش اسوي أهني؟؟
دانه:جايه أخذ ماي.

الا بقيس داخل يركض:حوراء ويش فيش اتصرخ ماكمل كلمته.
دانه كانت لابسه عباتها بس مو مغطيه وجهها لما دخل قيس ماعرفت ويش اتسوي فلفت وغطت وجهها بالبوشيه.

قيس على طول رجع برى ......
حوراء:يوووء اسفه ماكان يقصد قالي ادخل اشوف اذا في أحد او لا.
دانه وجهها أحمر:لا عادي .. راحت.

........

فاطمه وراشد كانوا يتكلموا بهدوء وراشد يساسرها وهي تظحك برقه .. جابوا لهم الكيكه والعصير .. المصوره صورتهم بكل الحركات الي طلبتها.......

فتحوا البوفيه وراحوا المعازيم يتعشوا .. المصوره صارت اتصورهم براحه يعني بعيد عن انظار الناس..........

دق سلمان على ساره عشان تطلع .. ساره دورت حوراء عشان اتسلم عليها بس ماشافتها لأنها كانت مع عقيله .. سلمت على أمل بس لما وصلت عند الباب نادتها أمل عشان اتوقف..وقفت تنتظر...........

جت لها أمل وهي ماسكه علبه:اخذي.
ساره:وشو هذا؟؟
أمل مو عارفه ويش اتقول:حطيت فيها من الأكل الي داخل يمكن ماأكلتي عدل.
ساره ابتسمت:اهاا .. اوكى شكرآ باي..طلعت.

شافت سيارة سلمان ركبت.......
ساره:السلام عليكم.
سلمان:وعليكم السلام.
ساره:اتعشيت؟؟
سلمان:لا مالي نفس.
ساره عطته العلبه:هذا عشاك.
سلمان:غريبه ذكرتيني!!
ساره:هذا مو من عندي من أملوه.
سلمان وقف السياره:حلفي!!
ساره:مايحتاج احلف ليش بكذب عليك.
سلمان:ويش قالت لش بظبط.
ساره:تعبانه الحين في البيت بقولك.

..........

راشد وفاطمه زفوهم لين الفندق لأنهم بيناموا في الفندق .. في الصبح حملوا اغراضهم ودعوا أهلهم وراحوا المانيا.

(شهر عسل سعيد خخخخخ).

----------


## قطعة سكر

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابو جواد#

جواد كان مع شيماء ايشاهدوا فلم شاريتنه شيماء الا تجي لهم تينا........
تينا:ماما في انتي تلفن.
شيماء:من هي؟؟
تينا:مايعرف.

شيماء راحت اترد على التلفون وجواد راح غرفته .. انسدح على السرير حط ايده على عيونه .. ياربي ويش هالأحساس أنا لازم أشوف الصوره .. أنا غبي يعني كان لازم اصورها مفروض اتأكدت أول .. ضرب الكمدينه الي جنب السرير طاح التلفون .. قام من مكانه عدل التلفون بس توه بيعود السماعه سمع صوت اصياح........

شيماء:ساره خلاص لاتصيحي.
ساره اتصيح:صدقيني مو قادره اتحمل أمس لما شفت ام حوراء وهي تحضن فاطمه بغيت اصيح عمري ماحسيت بحنان الأم .. ولله اشتقت لها اشتقت لبيتنا لغرفتي لوليد لأبو وليد اشتقت للعيشه معاهم .. صاحت.

جواد ماتحمل اصياحها سكر التلفون راح لأبوه.........
جواد:ابوي.
ابوجواد:نعم.
جواد:عندك رقم عمتي.
ابوجواد:اي عمه؟!
جواد:عندك اخت غيرها.
ابوجواد:وليش تبغى الرقم؟؟
جواد:لا بس قلت اسأل عنها.
ابوجواد:مع أني مو مصدقنك بس يلا اسأل عنها وسلم عليها.

أخذ الرقم وراح غرفته............

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت سلمان#

سكرت من عند شيماء مسكت دبدوبها صاحت .. فتحت كبتها طلعت لها اثياب راحت تسبح.......

لما خلصت مشطت شعرها .. أخذت جوالها و اتفاجأت .. أمي اتصلت !!!!
على طول اتصلت لأمها لأنها خايفه صاير شي......
ساره خايفه:الوو
ام وليد فرحانه:ويش حالش غناتي؟؟
ساره:ماما صاير شي وليد فيه شي.
ام وليد:لا مافينا الا الخير.
ساره:عجل ليش متصله!!
ام وليد:يووه ماتبغيني اسأل عن بنتي حبيبتي.
ساره كانت واقفه ومن دهشتها قعدت على السرير.
ام وليد:يابنيتي كبرتي وصرتي عروس.
ساره:عروس؟!!
ام وليد:هيه جواد ولد خالتش طلبش من ابو وليد.
ساره مو مستوعبه اي شي..
ام وليد:ساره احنا بنرجع في أقرب فرصه .. يلا الحين أخليش.
ساره:مع السلامه.
ام وليد:الله يسلمش.

سدت الخط على طول رسلت لجواد رساله......
"هلا
جواد أنت ويش قايل لأمي؟؟"

رد عليها....

"أهلين.
أتصلت لش مو؟؟
ماقلت شي بس طلبت ايدش وقلت أني ماقدر أعيش من دونش وأحبــش."

ردها.

"يامجنون كيف اجرأت وقلت جذي؟؟"

رد عليها.

"قلتيها مجنـــــــــــون بحبش."

ماردت عليه .. الله لايحرمني منك أنت الأمل الي كنت انتظره.

أخذت الجوال غيرت اسم جواد فيه.
~أملي في الحياه~.


*بعد يومين*

ساره كانت في بيت خالها مع شيماء .. دانه ماكانت في البيت راحت بيت صديقتها وام جواد كانت في غرفتها اتشاهد وأبوجواد طلع أما جواد فكان بعده في المستشفى لأن عطوه شغل اظافي.

ساره:انزين ماقلتي لي ويش سوى مع مرام؟؟
شيماء:اتخيلي الغبي قال لها انه صابه حادث واتشوه ايفاول على نفسه هالغبي.
ساره:اسم الله عليه ويش قالت هي؟؟
شيماء:خلاص قالت له مستحيل اتزوج واحد امشوه.
ساره:مالت عليها فكه منها.
شيماء:اوكيه أني باروح اسبح البيت بيتش.
ساره:أدري.
شيماء:هههههههههه .. راحت.

شغلت التلفزيون قعدت اتشاهد الا يرن التلفون......
ساره:الوو
ابوجواد:السلام عليكم.
ساره:وعليكم السلام.
ابوجواد:ساره.
ساره:نعم.
ابوجواد:ساره تدري أنا وين؟؟
ساره:وين؟؟
ابوجواد:أنا رايح المطار باخذ أمش وابو وليد .. رجعوا من السفر.
ساره فرحانه:صحيح ماقالولي بيجوا اليوم.
ابوجواد:هذي مفاجأه حتى عمش مايدري .. اسمعي اتصلي لعمش خليه ياخذش يوديش البيت عشان تشغلي المكيفات تعرفي الجو حار وهم جايين من مكان بارد.
ساره:انشالله الحين بتصله.
ابوجواد:مع السلامه.
ساره:الله يسلمك.

أتصلت لسلمان بس مايرد فتصلت على البيت ونفس الشي مايرد.

اتصلت لأبوجواد اتقوله.......
ساره:هلا.
ابوجواد:أهلين .. هاه ويش قالش؟؟
ساره:مايرد.
ابوجواد:خلاص أنا بكلم جواد بقوله ايوديش .. وانتي البسي عباتش.
ساره:انشالله.
ابوجواد:مع السلامه.
ساره:الله يسلمك.

راحت لبست عباتها راحت ادق الباب على شيماء...
ساره:شيماء أمي رجعت.
شيماء فتحت الباب طلعت وجهها:ويش اتقولي؟؟
ساره:أمي رجعت .. باروح البيت عشان أشوف اذا يحتاج تعديل.
شيماء:بتروحي مع عمش؟؟
ساره:لا مايرد باروح مع جواد.
شيماء:يوووه مايمديني أخلص واروح معاش.
ساره:انتي خلصي بسرعه عشان يمديش.
شيماء:أعرف جواد مايحب الحوسه.
سمعوا صوت هرن سيارة جواد.
شيماء:شفتي جى خلاص روحي لما أخلص بشوف أحد ايوديني.
ساره:اوكى باي.
شيماء:باي.

طلعت من البيت ركبت ورى.........
ساره:السلام عليكم.
جواد مبتسم:وعليكم السلام ..كيف حالش؟؟
ساره:الحمدلله بخير .. امم اذا ماعليك أمر وديني أخذ المفاتيح أول.
جواد:من اعيوني.
ساره استحت طالعت الدريشه.....

وصلوا لطريق العام وقف جواد السياره.
جواد:اوهو كنه هذا وقته.
ساره:شوو؟؟
جواد:مادري السياره ماأدري ويش فيها.

طلع من السياره وراح ايشوف ويش فيها فتح الكبوت بس ماعرف ويش فيها .. اففف مالي الا اتصل لهاديوه.
جواد:هلا .. ويش فيك ويش صاير؟؟ .. أدري عن شنو؟؟ .. شووو من الي مات؟؟ .. لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .. كيف بقول لها؟؟ .. حرام ليش أنا الي أقولها .. مو كافي أنا الي قلت لها عن وفاة جدتها .. انزين أنت تعالي على الشارع العام سيارتي ماأدري ويش فيها.

سد الخط احتار ايعود لسياره ويقول لها لو يبقى مكانه ينتظر هادي بس في الأخير قرر ينتظر هادي في السياره من دون مايقول لساره ويترك هالمهمه لغيره.
فتح باب السياره وتوه بيدخل الا يشوف ساره اتصيح...........

........

أول ماراح يشوف ويش في السياره عطست واحتاجت لنشاف دورت نشاف في شنطتها بس مالقت دورت في السياره ماشافت ففتحت الطبلون اتشوف اذا كان فيه شافته اخذته بس لما جت اتعود الباقي شافت صوره مقلوبه فضولها دفعها تاخذ الصوره واتشوفها .. قلبت الصوره انصعقت ماقدرت تستوعب ليش وكيف الصوره عند جواد الشي الوحيد الي فكرت فيه هي قصة ندى الي قصتها حوراء لما كانوا في الكرنيش.


(أكيد نسيتوا قصة ندى لأني كتبتها في أول جزء .. هذي ندى حبت واحد بس هو لعب عليها نشر اصورها)

ماقدرت تتحمل فكرة ان جواد يخدعها ماكانت اتفكر في شي غير أنه يخدعها على طول طاحوا ادموعها صاحت .. في هالحظه فتح جواد باب السياره وشافها اتصيح ماخطر بباله شي غير أن أحد اتصل لها قال لها.
جواد:ساره
ساره طالعته وجهها مليان ادموع:حرام عليك ولله حبيتك.
جواد علامة الأستفهام باديه على وجهه:أنا مو فاهم شي.
فلتت عليه الصوره بعصبيه:حرام الحب الي ضيعته فيك... طلعت من السياره بسرعه.
جواد رمى الصوره داخل السياره سكر الباب راح وراها:سااره ساااره سااااره.
ساره كانت تمشي بخطوات سريعه تعرقلت طاحت .. وقفت بس كان راسها دايخ طالعت قدامها شافت سياره جايه سريعه.
جواد:ســــــــــــــــــاره.


فتحت عيونها حست بشي يمنعها اتشوف مسحت عيونها بكم عباتها لقت فيها دم اتحسست وجهها بس ماحست انه انجرحت عشان يطلع دم حاولت اتقوم بس ايدها عورتها رفعت راسها شهقت قامت بسرعه مع أنها اتحس ان جسمها كله يعورها.

مسكت راسه وهي مو مصدقه الي اتشوفه ذكرت الي صار قبل ماتفقد الوعي.....

لما كانت السياره بتصدمها دزها جواد ادحرجوا اثنينهم هي صارت على الأعشاب القريبه لشارع اما هو اصتدم راسه بعمود الكهربه حق الشارع والدم الي كان فيها دمه.

كان شكله مايوحي اذا كان عايش أو ميت.

ساره دموعها طاحت سيلان:جواد .. هزته .. جواد كلمني جواد قول شي .. تكفى لاتموت لاتخليني .. سوي الي تبغاه عذبني انشر صورتي افضحني سوي الا تبغاه بس لاتموت لاتموت .. جواد أحبك لا تموت قبل ماتسمعها ولله أحبك جواد جـــــــــــــــواد.

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء العشرون:


لما كانت السياره بتصدمها دزها جواد ادحرجوا اثنينهم هي صارت على الأعشاب القريبه لشارع اما هو اصتدم راسه بعمود الكهربه حق الشارع والدم الي كان فيها دمه.

كان شكله مايوحي اذا كان عايش أو ميت.

ساره دموعها طاحت سيلان:جواد .. هزته .. جواد كلمني جواد قول شي .. تكفى لاتموت لاتخليني .. سوي الي تبغاه عذبني انشر صورتي افضحني سوي الا تبغاه بس لاتموت لاتموت .. جواد أحبك لا تموت قبل ماتسمعها ولله أحبك جوااد جـــــــــــــــــــــواد.

رفعت راسه عشان تمسح الدم الي على وجه شافت اياديها كلها دم ماقدرت تتحمل منظر الدم حست بدوار طاحت...........


فتحت عيونها طالعت المكان رفعت نفسها .. أني في المستشفى.
دخلت لها الممرضه:دانتي اصحيتي.
ساره بسرعه:وين جواد؟؟
الممرضه:قصدك الراجل الي كان معاكي .. داه من أول ماجابوه وهو في حاله خطيره اوي خسر دم اكتير خالص.
ساره قامت من السرير لبست عباتها:وديني له.
الممرضه:بس انتي لساتك عيانه.
ساره حقرتها مشت.
الممرض راحت وراها:دانتي ماتقدريش اتشوفيه .. هو لساتوا في غرفة العمليات.
ساره:العمليات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بدت ادموعها اطيح على خدودها .. الممرضه حاولت اتهديها.
الممرضه:انتي اقعدي مكانك وأنا حاروح اندهلك الشرطه.
ساره:الشرطه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الممرضه:ايوه هم لازم يعرفوا كيف وقع الحادث.
طلعت الممرضه .. ساره راحت عند الدريشه اتصيح بهدوء .. حست بحد وراها لفت على طول حضنته صاحت.
سلمان يبين من صوته أنه تعبان ومهموم:ساره خلاص هذا قضاء وقدر.
ساره اتصيح:كل مني أني اسبب.
سلمان:لا ساره لااتقولي جذي أنتي مالش خص.
ساره من سمعت كلامه زاد اصياحها.
ساره اتصيح:كله مني كل مني.
سلمان: انتي ليش امحمله نفسش اسبب الي صار لهم مالش دخل فيه.
ساره رفعت راسها:أنت عن من تتكلم.
في هالحظه اندق الباب .. سلمان راح ايشوف من في الباب رجع لها:ساره ليش الشرطه يبغوا ايحققوا معاش .. قالي الشرطي الي برى عشان الحادث بس اي حادث.
ساره استغربت اذا مايدري عن الي صار لها ولجواد عجل عن شو كان يتكلم وعلى ويش يهديها.
ساره:الي صار لي ..نزلت راسها.. ولجواد.
سلمان:شو صار لكم؟!
ساره:انت ماتدري؟؟!!
سمعوا دق الباب مره ثانيه.
سلمان:اتغطي الشرطي بيحقق معاش.

ساره اتغطت وهي اتفكر اذا مايدري عن الي صار ليش ايهدئها ومن الي كان يتكلم عنهم.

الشرطي حقق معاها وقالت له كل شي بس ماقالت شي عن الصوره.
ساره بعدها اتصيح:و صحيت لقيت نفسي اهني.
سلمان مستغرب:وجواد وينه الحين؟؟
ساره بنبرة اصياح:قالتلي الممرضه في غرفة العمليات
الشرطي:طيب وين ولي أمرك؟؟
سلمان قبل ماترد ساره:أنا ولي أمرها.
ساره مع أنها كانت اتصيح بس استغربت جواب سلمان:لا ابووليد ولي أمري .. هم بعدهم مايرجعوا من المطار خالي راح ايوصلهم.
سلمان انصدم ماكان يدري أن ماحد قالها.
الشرطي:دحين من ولي أمرك؟؟
سلمان:أنا.
ساره طالعته من ورى الغطى باستغراب ..ليش يصر أن هو ولي أمري؟؟
سلمان اتفاهم مع الشرطي و تركهم بروحهم.....
ساره شالت الغطى:ليش قلت أنك ولي أمري؟؟
سلمان قعدها على السرير وهو مو عارف من وين يبدئ:ساره أنتي عارفه سنة الحياه وكل انسان مصيره ايموت(ساره طاحت ادموعها ماتدري ليش) وانتي انسانه مؤمنه أبربش
اندق الباب مره ثانيه.
سلمان اتنفس بعمق راح يفتح الباب .. دخل ابو جواد وكانت حالته حاله.
ساره على طول راحت له:أكيد كنت عند جواد طمني.
ابو جواد بصوت مبحوح:بعده في العمليات محد طلع من عنده.
ساره صاحت:كله مني كل مني .. وين أمي أبغى أشوفها حتى وأني في المستشفى ماتعبت نفسها اجي تطمن علي .. وين هي؟؟
سلمان: ساكت.
ابو جواد:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ساره اتصرخ:ويش فيكم ساكتين؟؟
سلمان:ساره اهدئي واسمعيني
ساره اتصيح وتصرخ:مابهدء قولولي وين أمي وين وليد ليش قلت أنت ولي أمري وجوهكم مااطمن.
ابو جواد:ساره اهدئي و
ساره قاطعته:هاه بهدء يلا قولوا لي .. قعدت على السرير هزت رجلها اليمين بتوتر.
سلمان قعد امقابلها على الأرض:الله امرنا بالصبر وانتي أنسانه مؤمنه ولازم تصبري
ساره تقاطعه:لا أنت تكذب ماصار فيهم شي .. خالي قول شي.
سلمان يطالع الأرض:لما اتصلوا لي كان جوالي مو عندي من جذي مارديت فتصلت أمش على ابوجواد يجي ياخذهم بس الظاهر انهم ماقدروا ينتظروا فأخذوا تكسي ..سكت اشوي كمل كلامه..صدمتهم سياره ابو وليد مات على طول لكن أمش و وليد ..ماتوا في المستش
ابوجواد ايصرخ:ســــــــــاره.
سلمان رفع راسه شاف ساره طايحه على السرير.
ابو جواد حاول ايصحيها:ساااره ساااااره .. روح نادي الدكتور.
سلمان طلع ابسرعه.
ابو جواد بطحها على السرير عدلها و عدل احجابها.

جى سلمان ومعاه الدكتور .. الدكتور قالهم أنها مغمى عليها ولازم يتركوها ترتاح لأنها ماتتحمل صدمات.

تركوها راحوا لهادي الي كان عند غرفة العمليات الي فيها جواد وكان في حاله لا يرثى لها........
ابوجواد:ماحد طلع؟؟
هادي كان ضام رجليه حاط وجه بينهم:لا ..رفع راسه.. كيف حالها؟؟
ابوجواد قعد على الكرسي:اغمى عليها مره ثانيه.
هادي بوجه خالي من المشاعر:ليش؟؟
ابوجواد:ماقدرت تتحمل موت اهلها كلهم مره وحده.
هادي اتفاجئ:اهلها!!!!!أنا الي اعرفه ان زوج أمها هو الي مات.
ابوجواد اتنهد:وأختي و وليد ماتوا في المستشفى.
هادي رجع الى نفس وضعيته الاكان عليها:الله يرحمهم و يساعدها.
سلمان كان طول الوقت ساكت يفكر في وضع ساره الي يقطع القلب وحال جواد الي ماحد يدري عنه شي.

طلع الدكتور من الغرفه على طول راحوا له....
ابو جواد:هاه طمنا.
الدكتور:أنت ابوه.
ابوجواد:هيه.
الدكتور:بصراحه حالته خطيره وممكن ان يكون عنده ارتجاج بالمخ أو يفقد ذاكرته وطبعآ في أحتمال كبير أنه يدخل في غيبوبه لأن من أول ماجابوه وهو مايتحرك في جسمه غير قلبه حتى تنفسه بطئ.
ابوجواد:غيبوبه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الدكتور:من الي جابه؟؟
هادي:أنا.
الدكتور:شفته يتكلم أو يتحرك؟؟
هادي بكل حزن:لا.
الدكتور:ماراح تقدروا اتشوفوه الحين.
ابو جواد:ليش؟؟
الدكتور:غير العمليه الي سويتها في راسه يحتاج لعمليه في رجله اليمين وأشعه في يده اليسار لأنها يمكن انكسرت.
هادي:عمليه في رجله!!؟؟
سلمان:ليش؟!
الدكتور:لأنه كان حاط جواله في مخباه ولما صار الحادث اتكسر الجوال ودخلت في رجله قطع منه وهذا خطير ممكن اسبب له تتسمم أو شي ثاني.
تركهم الدكتور في خوف على مصير جواد.
هادي قعد على الأرض من الصدمه و صاح صاح على ولد خالته الي يحبه أكثر من اي شي الي كان الأخ والصديق وكل شي بدنيا تذكر كل ايامه معاه لعبهم ضحكهم مسخرتهم حتى زعلهم كانوا لما يتزاعلوا يتصالحوا في نفس اليوم كل اسرارهم عند بعض حتى اطباعهم نفس الشي تذكر لما خبره بحبه لشيماء تذكر كيف اصر عليه جواد انه يتعلم على البيانوا حتى لما سافر جواد كانوا يكلموا بعض كل يوم تذكر لما قاله جواد عن حبه لساره تذكر احساس جواد لما قاله انه حاس على شي بيصبيه .. رفع راسه:عمي جواد كان حاس حاس بس هو وعدني ماراح نفترق وعدني يحظر عرسي وانا بحظر عرسه هو بيصحى لازم يصحى لازم يسمعها اتقوله أحبك هو يحبها صدقوني.
ابوجواد مع انه مو فاهم شي من الي يقوله هادي نزل لمستواه:بس ياوليدي انت رجال كون اقوى من جذي شبقيت للحريم.
هادي:ماقدر ماقدر جواد أكثر من اخوي هذا جزء مني تعرف يعني شنو يعني لو ينفصل عنك شي اكيد بتموت وانا مابي اعيش من دون صديق عمري.
سلمان:انت ادعي له يقوم بالسلامه.

هادي كان أكثر شخص متأثر لأنه شاف الدم الي طلع من جواد وكيف كان وجهه مايبين من كثر الدم.

بعد ربع ساعه جوا لهم ابو اسعد واسعد وام جواد شيماء دانه .. طبعآ سوو المستشفى مناحه صاروا ايهدؤ الأولى اتصيح الثانيه ايسكتوا الثانيه تقلبها مناحه الثالثه .. ابو جواد قالهم يروحوا غرفة ساره بعذر أنها لما تصحى لازم تلاقي أحد بجنبها ولأن قعدتهم مامنها فايده .. دانه وشيماء راحوا بعد اقناع منه بس ام جواد مارضيت اتروح.

بعد سبع دقايق جت لهم دانه اتصيح:الحقوا على ساره.
ابوجواد وام جواد راحوا مع دانه لكن سلمان راح معاهم بس بقى برى لأن شيماء ودانه داخل.

لما دخلوا شافوا شيماء اتصيح والممرضه مو عارفه ويش اتسوي اما عن ساره فكانت قاعده على السرير وفال شعرها.
ساره تهز راسها تغني:ماما زمنها جايه جايه بعد اشويه جايبه معاها حجات هههههههه.
نطت من السرير:خالي خالي ماشفت ثوب عرسي ..أخذت الشرشف الي على السرير لفته عليها .. عيب لا اتطالعوا البس ثوبي.. أخذت واحد ثاني من الموجودين حطته على راسها .. شوفوا طرحتي طويله .. طالعت نفسها في المرايه الموجوده .. الله اهبل مكياجي مره احليوا.
الممرضه حاولت تتقرب منها.
ساره:لا تقربي انتي تبغي اتبوقي ثوبي اكيد عجبش هههههههه .. شوفوا شوفوا أمي جت أكيد تبغى اتودعني وتحضني .. يووه كاهوا ابو وليد جايب جواد هههههههه.
ام جواد ماقدرت تتحمل منظر ساره على طول طلعت أما دانه وشيماء فكانوا ايصيحوا على حالها الي يقطع القلب بنت في مثل عمرها اتعرضت لأربع صدمات في يوم ماتوا اهلها كلهم و الأنسان الي اتحبه ماحد يدري عن مصيره.. ابوجواد ما قدر يستوعب الحاله الي فيها ساره كان جامد في مكانه.
ساره لبست عباتها شافت الدم الي في كمها:يمه دم ..بدت ملامحها تتغير.. هذا هذا جواد .. هيه هيه هذا فيمتو جواد كت علي الفيمتو .. ركبت على السرير اتناقز .. شوفوا وليدو يعفس سريري جذي .. وقفت حكت شعرها حطت اظفر صبعها بين اسنانها .. بس بس وليد خلاص بح مات هههههه مات و أمي خلاص مافي أمل تعطيني حنان حتى وابو وليد بح صار مافي ابو وليد ههههههاي مافي و و جواد ماأدري صار مافي لو في .. راحت لأبوجواد:خالي خالي متى جواد بيصير بح عشان أني اصير بح هههه
الا وجيها كف من سلمان بكل قوته.(سلمان ماقدر ينتظر برى خصوصي لما سمع الي كانت اتقوله)
طاحت على الأرض .. سلمان قعد على الأرض جنبها مسكها من اكتافها:حرام عليش الي اتسويه بنفسش ارحمي حالش .. حضنها وصاحت في حضنه لين اغمى عليها مره ثالثه.

حملها بطحها على السرير:قعدوا معاها .. طلع برى.
شيماء الدموع في عيونها:و جواد؟؟
ابوجواد:بنخبركم اذا صار شي .. طلع شاف سلمان واقف.
ابوجواد:الله يكون بعونها.
سلمان من غير مايحس طاحت دمعه من عينه الي يصير لساره ذكره بنفسه أنسان وحيد عايش من دون أبو ولا أم ولا حتى أخوه ماحد يملي حياته غير ساره حتى الأنسانه الي يحبها مو قادره تنسى الي سواه.
سمع صوت جوال ابو جواد فقطع حبل افكاره.
ابوجواد:هيه .. بس يابوفاضل ماأقدر اترك ولدي بهالحاله .. خلاص جايك الحين.
ابوجواد:بيدفنوهم.
سلمان:بروح معاك .. طلعوا من المستشفى راحوا مع بعض.

..........

بعد ثلاث ساعات صحت بس هالمره ماابدت اي انفعال ظلت ساكته ماتكلمت ولاكلمه كانوا يسألوها اذا تبغى شي مثلآ ماي او يسألوها عن حالها بس هي ماكانت اتجاوبهم اصلآ مانطقت بولا حرف.
طالعت الساعه الموجوده على الجدار شافتها تسع و نص تقريبآ .. قامت من سريرها بهدوء.
شيماء بوجه كئيب:ساره وين رايحه؟؟
ساره طالعتها بوجه مافيه حياه دخلت الحمام .. لما طلعت طالعت شيماء الي كانت جالسه لوحدها لأن دانه راحت تسألهم عن حالة جواد .. تنقلت بنظرها من شيماء لجميع انحاء الغرفه بعدها عادت بنظرها لشيماء راحت لها مدت ايدها.
شيماء بستغراب:وشوو!!؟؟
ساره طالعت عباتها.
شيماء فهمت قصدها:اهاا .. قامت من مكانها طلعت لها سجاده و حرام لصلاه.

صلت الا بدخلة دانه الغرفه .. شافت ساره اتصلي فقعدت جنب شيماء...... 
شيماء بصوت واطي:ها ويش صار طمنيني.
دانه:طلعوه من غرفة العمليات بس ايقولوا لازم اتمر اربع و عشرين ساعه على مايعرفوا حالته.
شيماء بفرح:يعني نقدر انشوفه.
دانه بكل حزن:لا هو في العنايه المشدده ممنوع احد يدخل عليه .. اتكلمت معاش.
شيماء بكئابه:لا.
قعدوا يطالعوها وهي اتصلي .. لما خلصت طالعتهم ولا كأنها اتطالعهم كان وجهها مافيه حياه مافيه روح راحت انبطحت على السرير.

دانه شيماء كانوا خايفين عليها لأن مفروض اتسوي اي شي بس مو جذي.

بعد نص ساعه جى سلمان خلص اوراقها من المستشفى و اخذها راحوا البيت.

اول مادخلت البيت على طول راحت غرفتها حضنت دبدوبها .. جى لها سلمان قعد على سريرها...
سلمان:ساره ماتبغي تاكلي شي؟؟
ساره ماردت عليه بس طالعته.
سلمان:خلاص براحتش اذا احتجتي شي ناديني.
ساره لفت على الجهه الثانيه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابو جواد#

دانه ماقدرت اتنام فراحت غرفة شيماء .. دخلت سمعت صوتها اتصيح بس ماشافتها لأن امطفيه اليتات شغلت اليتات راحت لها.
دانه:شيماء لاتصيحي انشالله بيقوم بالسلامه.
شيماء اتصيح:ماأقدر ماأقدر جواد مو بس اخوي جواد اخوي وصديقي و كل شي ولله ماأتخيل حياتي من دونه كان أكثر واحد مايقدر على زعلي مايرضى علي مايقدر ايشوفني حزينه الا يفرحني ماأقدر صدقيني ماأقدر.
دانه بدت اتصيح لا شعوري:ولا أني ماأقدر يمر علي يوم ماأشوف ظحكته فيها ماكان يقدر ايزعل احد ولا يراضيه ولله ماأتخيل البيت من دونه كان هو الي يسوي جو في البيت مو قادره انام من دون ما أطمن عليه.

قعدوا ايصيحوا مع بعض .. شيماء مارضيت اتخلي دانه اتنام في غرفتها خلتها اتنام معاها.


في الصبح الكل عرف بالي صار .. أمل أم حسن زهراء و حوراء ام قيس راحوا لساره .. ام جواد شيماء دانه كانوا هناك وكانوا موجودين الجيران والأهل وجميع معارفهم.

ساره كانت في غرفتها ماتحركت عنها أصلآ .. الكل حاولوا يتكلموا معها بس هي ماقالت ولا حرف وجهها نظراتها حركاتها كلها مافيها حياه.
أمل قريب اتصيح على صديقتها:ساره قولي أي شي لا تظلي ساكته.
ساره طالعتها ببرود.
شيماء:ولله مو زين الي اتسويه صيحي صرخي بس لا تكبتي الي بداخلش.
حوراء:على الأقل قولي اي حاجه طمنينا على صوتش.
كلامهم ماحرك شي في ساره ظلت ساكته.

قيس وابو قيس رائد راحوا عزى الرجال و لما طلعوا راحوا لجواد المستشفى.

ام جواد كانت كل اشوي تتصل لأبو جواد تطمن على حالة جواد بس ابوجواد كان ايقول لها أن لحد الحين ماقالوا لهم شي.

في اليل بعد ماراحوا كل الناس جى لهم هادي ياخذهم .. شيماء حاولت في هادي ايخليها اتنام مع ساره بس هادي مارضى عشان سلمان.

لما وصلوا البيت هادي نزل معاهم راح المجلس مع شيماء.......
هادي ايهدء شيماء الي صارت اتصيح بصوت بعد الي قاله لها:شيماء أنا قلت لش عشان اتخففي عني مو اتزيدي همي بصياحش.
شيماء اتصيح:كان ماقلت لي أحسن.
هادي:لو ماقلت لش أنا بيقولش أحد غيري.
شيماء:أمي تدري؟؟
هادي:لا الحين بيقولها ابوش.
شيماء عودت اتصيح.
هادي:حيبيتي خلاص كافي الي فيي .. رفع راسها مسح ادموعها بصبعه حضنها مسح على شعرها .. شيماء صاحت في حظن زوجها.

..........

ابو جواد كان قاعد مع ام جواد في غرفتهم كانت حاسه أنه يبغى ايقول لها شي بس مو عارف كيف ايقول.
ام جواد بخوف:حاسه انك تبغى اتقول شي قول لا تخاف علي.
ابوجواد قعد جنبها:انتي
ام جواد قاطعتها:ماأحتاج لمقدمات عشان اتقول الي بتقوله حاسه انه يتعلق بجواد فقول بسرعه لأنك حرقت اعصابي.
ابوجواد:جواد دخل في غيبوبه.
ام جواد انصدمت ودموعها طاحوا بسرعه.
ابوجواد:سكينه كوني قويــ
ام جواد قاطعته:أنت ماتفهم هذا ولدي الوحيد ماعندي ولد غيره.
ابوجواد اصرخ:و ولدي بعد .. لفها له .. قومي صلي وادعي ربش يصحى دعاء الأمهات مستجاب.
تركته راحت اتمسحت صلت دعت ربها يصحى جواد ويقوم بالسلامه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## قطعة سكر

بعد أسبوع الكل عرف ان جواد في غيبوبه بس ماحد قال لساره الي فيها كافيها بس ساره عرفت .. كانت عطشانه و الماي الي في غرفتها خلص نزلت تحت شافت سلمان ايكلم في الصاله بس عطنها ظهره يعني ماشافها. 
شربت ماي وتوها بتعود غرفتها الا تسمع سلمان يتكلم عن جواد فوقفت.
سلمان:تقصد جواد .. سوو له عمليتين وحده في راسه والثانيه في رجله .. لأن جواله اتكسر في رجله ..ادعي له دخل في غيبوبه وماحد يدري متى بيصحى.

ماقدرت تتحمل على طول راحت غرفتها سكرت الباب مسكت دبدوبها قعدت اتصيح .. ياربي أني فقدت أمي وابوي وأخوي وزوج امي مأبغى افقد جواد .. ليش أنقذني كان خلاني أموت .. أحبك ولله أحبك .. انبطحت على السرير وهي تذكر كل الأيام الي قضتها مع جواد ذكرت أول يوم شافته في محل الورد لما شافها في غرفة شيماء يوم حفلته لما اتصل لها قال أنه برى تعبان وطلعت له بس طلع اكذب عليها .. هيه الصوره لهذاك اليوم ..غمظت عيونها.. مو معقول ايكون يخدعني لو كان جذي كان ماضحى بحياته عشاني ياربي جواد مو قادره اتحمل أني اسبب كل من غبائي ليش شكيت فيك .. رجعت لذكرياتها معاه ذكرت لما جى ياخذها من المدرسه بس هي ماوافقت راحت مع سلمان وكان بيذبح سلمان عشانها .. لما ماتت جدتها وكيف كان خايف عليها عالج يدها بعد ماكسرت امرايتها فنجرحت ايدها.. مسكت ايدها باستها .. ذكرت ردة فعله لما قالوا الممرضات أنها خطيبته .. ذكرت كل الأشياء الي صارت بينها و بينه عزفه صوته ظحكته جنونه رسايله لها .. صاحت صاحت صاحت لين نامت.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أمل اتكلم حوراء......
حوراء:ولله ماتستاهل الي صار لها.
أمل:الله ايساعدها حالتها اتقطع القلب.
حوراء:ولله صرت أخاف اتكون غتمت وراح صوتها لحد الحين مانطقت بولا حرف.
أمل:لا لاتفاولي عليها انشالله تتكلم واتريحنا.
حوراء:انشالله.
أمل:انزين أني قلت لها باروح لها الصبح اتروحي معاي؟؟
حوراء:ماأتوقع يمديني الصبح باروح العصر.
أمل:اوكيه يلا كشي باي.
حوراء:ههههه باي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

صحت الصبح على طول راحت المستشفى الغرفه الي هو فيها كانت بتدخل بس منعوها الدكاتره قاومتهم دخلت الا اتشوف الدكتور يغطي وجه جواد .. طالعته كأنها ماتبغى اتصدق الي اتشوفه بس الدكتور حرك راسه بالنفي ماقدرت اتصدق .. جواد مات مات قبل ماأكلمه مات بسببي بسببي بسببي لا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااا

سلمان فتح باب غرفتها بسرعه بعد ماسمع اصراخها راح لها وهي اتصيح حظنها:حلم كنتي تحلمي.
ساره صاحت بصوت في حظنه.
سلمان صحيح كان خايف عليها بس فرح لما سمع صوتها على الأقل اطمن عليه .. ظل معاها لين اذن راح ايصلي وهي اتصلي .. بعد ماصلوا رجع لها لأنها ماقدرت اتنام خايفه تحلم مره ثانيه بقى معاها ليما نامت بس هو ماقدر انام خايف تصحى ماتلاقيه.

بعد ساعتين صحت....... 
سلمان قريب اينام:محتاجه لشي تبغي اسوي لش فطور؟؟
ساره ساكته ماتكلمت.
سلمان:ساره كلميني ليش تسكتي؟؟
ساره لفت وجهها على الجهه الثانيه ماردت عليه.
سمعوا نغمة جوالها .. طالعت الجوال لفت على سلمان.
سلمان:جت؟؟
ساره هزت راسها.
سلمان اتأملها اتنهد طلع من غرفتها راح يفتح الباب.....
أمل:السلام عليكم.
سلمان:وعليكم السلام.
دخلت وتوها بتركب فوق...
سلمان:أمل
أمل غمضت عيونها(لا تنطق أسمي أرجوك ماأقدر) لفت له.
سلمان من دون مايحس أتأملها.
أمل استحت من نظراته:ويش بغيت؟؟
سلمان انتبه على نفسه:امممم ممكن اتلاقي صعوبه معاها اليوم.
أمل:ليش؟؟
سلمان:أمس صرخت الظاهر حلمت بكابوس.
أمل بفرح:صرخت ابصوت؟؟
سلمان ابتسم:هيه.
أمل بسبب انفعالها وفرحها نست حالها راحت له حطت ايديها على كتفه:أحلف قول ولله واتكلمت معاك قالت شيـ
أنتبهة لحركتها من نظراته المتفاجئه وركبت فوق بسرعه من كثر ماكانت مستحيه من حركتها.
سلمان حط ايديه على كتفه .. أحبش ياترى حسيتي بنفس احساسي .. راح انبطح على الكنبه ومن شدة نعسه نام.

...........

وقفت عند باب غرفة ساره وهي تلتقط انفاسها و اتحاول اتسيطر على دقات قلبها .. دقت الباب دخلت الغرفه.
أمل بوجه مبتسم:صباح الخير.
ساره أشرت لها تجي تقعد جنبها.
أمل قعدت بجنبها .. ساره حطت راسها في حظنها صاحت .. أمل خلتها على راحتها اطلع الي فيها.
أمل:باروح اسوي لش عصير ايهدء اعصابش .. راحت المطبخ سوت العصير لما جت بتركب انتبهت على سلمان الي كان نايم بطريقه مو مرتاح فيها ايده على الأرض ورجليه صايرين برى الكنبه.
لاشعوريآ راحت له اتأملت كل تقاسيم وجهه .. صحيح أني غبيه لو صحى و شافني اطالعه ويش بيكون موقفي.
كانت بتمشي بس قلبها ماطاوعها تتركه جذي .. اممم أناديه عشان يصحى لالالا ويش بقول سلمان قوم موعدله .. اممم اهزه هههه حدي ظريفه ماأشوف نفسي الا اهزه وين قاعدين .. انزين مستحيل اخليه جذي .. هيه بقول لساره اتصحيه.

راحت لساره الغرفه....
أمل:ساره سلمان نايم على الكنبه حرام روحي صحيه شكله تعبان.

ساره تركتها نزلت تحت .. قعدت بجنبه هزته بصوت مبحوح:سلمان سلمان قوم نام في غرفتك.
سلمان مابين النايم والصاحي:تعبان خليني أنام.
ساره:انزين قوم نام في غرفتك.
سلمان فتح عيون وحده ولما استوعب قام:وحشني صوتش .. حضنها.

ركبوا مع بعض هو راح غرفته وهي رجعت لأمل.

أمل كانت اتكلم:ليش جيت .. ماقلت لك تجي الحين .. افففف منك غبي صحيح هندي .. خلاص باجي .. أحلف هذا الا ناقص.
سدت الخط لفت لساره بعصبيه:غبي هالسواق قلت له لا يجي جى.
ساره فكرت قعدتها على السرير:من متى عندكم سواق؟؟
أمل فرحانه:ياعمري وحشني صوتش.
ساره:مو هذا وقتش .. أبغاش اتوديني المستشفى الحين لازم أشوف جواد.
أمل:بس و سلمان.
ساره:مايهمني أبغى أشوف جواد مو كافي الي فقدتهم ماأبغى افقد جواد .. صاحت.
أمل:خلاص ساره لاتصيحي قومي بدلي ثيابش بس مانتأخر.
ساره : عادي أهم شي أشوفه.

بدلت اثيابها لبست عباتها راحوا المستشفى...... 

كانت طول الطريق خايفه بس من شو ماتدري .. سألت الرسبشن عن غرفته راحت.

أمل بقت برى تنتظرها أما هي دخلت بقلب الحبيبه الخايفه على حبيبها .. شافت الألات موزعه على كل انحاء جسمه ماقدرت تتحمل وقفت مكانها .. بعد ثواني اتقدمت قعدت بجنبه .. بعد تردد مسكت ايده أتأملت وجه(كانت جبهته ملفوفه بشاش وايده اليسار مجبسه).
ساره بنبرة اصياح:جواد تكفى قوم مالي عيشه من دونك .. جواد تدري أمي ماتت ابو وليد مات ووليد مات .. قاوم مرضك لاتموت .. أنت أملي في الحياه ماأقدر أعيش من دونك من لي غيرك سلمان مصيره بيتزوج وأني وين بروح مستحيل أتزوج غيرك .. أحبك ولله أحبك .. تذكر لما شفتني في محل الورد .. ابتسمت.. كان وجهك ايضحك لما قلت لك أني أعرفك .. تذكر لما

ماكملت كلامها حست ان في أحد وراها لفت وكانت هذي مفاجئتها ماتوقعت أصلأ أنها اتشوفها مره ثانيه ووين في غرفة جواد:مرام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الواحد والعشرون:


ماكملت كلامها حست ان في أحد وراها لفت وكانت هذي مفاجئتها ماتوقعت أصلأ أنها اتشوفها مره ثانيه ووين في غرفة جواد:مــــــــرام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!
مرام طالعتها بشمئزاز:أنتي أهني فكرتش في مستشفى المجانين ههههه.
ساره ظغطت على يد جواد:ويش تبغي؟؟ [كان باين على ساره التعب و الأرهاق]
مرام اتطالع اظافر ايدها بغرور:كنت ماره فقلت أشوف حبيبي الوسيم ..طالعت وجهه.. والكذاب.
وقفت عند وجهه وبكل وقاحه مسحت بأيدها على جرح كان ممدود على طول خده اليمين بس من جنب:كان يقصد بتشوه هذا الجرح!!! صدق كذاب.
ساره امعصبه:أنتي كيف تسمحي لنفسش؟!
مرام بستهزاء:هه زي مإنتي سامحه لنفسش تمسكي ايده.
ساره ارتبكت بس ظلت ماسكه ايده:أنتي ويش تبغي مو كافي الي سويتيه.
مرام بسخريه:أني!! ماسويت شي لحد الحين .
ساره بدت اتصيح:ويش سويت لش عشان تكرهيني جذي ؟؟
مرام بسخريه:ياربي قطعتي قلبي ..راحت عند الدريشه عطت ظهرها لساره.. ولا عمري كرهت انسانه زيش .. لفت لها .. في البدايه كنت ماأطيقش لأنش أخذتي شيماء مني .. أني بطبعي اذا حبيت شي لازم امتلكه بس حسيت أنش أخذتيها مني .. حطيتش في بالي قلت لازم أخليها تكرهش ..طالعتها.. تدري ويش سويت؟؟
ساره ادموعها اتطيح ماتدري ليش.
مرام اتكمل:اتفقت مع صاحبتي على خطه ونجحت .. شيماء صدقتنا و كرهتش حتى كانت بتنتقم منش بس جواد أقنعها أن هو الي ينتقم.
ساره طالعتها متفاجئه على طول خطرت على بالها الصوره ماتدري ليش.
ساره بنظرات ترجي و خوف:لا تقولي الصوره الي شفتها لها علاقه بالي قلتيه.
مرام حست أن ساره ماتعرف شي أخذت هالنقطه لصالحها غيرت رايها في الكلام الي كانت بتقوله:هيه جواد صورش عشان يهددش بصوره و يخليش تترجي شيماء تسامحش 
ساره قاطعتها بصياحها:مستحيل جواد ايحبني
مرام نظراتها كلها شر:هذا جزء من خطته عشان توثقي فيه و اتحبيه .. واذا مو مصدفتني اسألي شيماء أسألي نفسش ليش جواد امصورنش.
ساره تشهق من كثر الصياح:ليش اتسوي لي جذي أني ماسويت لش شي.
مرام:الصافع ينسى بس المصفوع ماينسى.
ساره اتصيح:حرام عليش ولله حرام الي اتسويه.
مرام:قلت لش اسألي شيماء عشان تتأكدي.
ساره:أنتي كذابه جواد ايحبني لو ماكان ايحبني كان ماضحى بحياته عشان ينقذني.
مرام:يعني انتي السبب لو مات بتكوني انتي السبب
ساره حطت ايديها على أذنها:بس خلاص لاتقولي جذي لا تزيدي عذابي.
مرام:جواد اذا ماصحى من غيبوبته بتكوني انتي اسبب أنتي الي بدخلي الحزن لعائلته
ساره صرخت:بسش خلاص ماأتحمل .. طاحت على الأرض.

مرام ماكان في قلبها رحمه خاصه على ساره .. ماجابت خبر لها على طول طلعت.

التقت بأمل عند باب الغرفه .. أمل سمعت اصراخ ساره فراحت للغرفه بس اترددت تدخل و اتفاجئت لما شافت مرام.............
مرام بنظرات كلها أحتقار:مسكينه ماقدرت تتحمل شوفة حبيبها في هالحاله.
أمل ماردت عليها خافت على ساره .. دخلت الغرفه على طول.

شافت ساره طايحه .. حاولت اتصحيها بس ماصحت .. بخطوات سريعه نادت على الدكاتره .. أخذوا ساره ودوها غرفه فحصوها جطوا عليها مغذي.

أمل كانت اتصيح مو عارفه ويش اتسوي أو كيف تتصرف .. كانت ندمانه على أنها طاوعت ساره وجابتها .. فكرت في سلمان هو الوحيد الي بيقدر يتصرف ولازم اتقوله.

أخذت شنطة ساره طلعت منها الجوال .. دقت على سلمان وقلبها ايدق بقوه 
أنتظرت
وانتظرت
وانتظرت
بس مارد عليها (الأخ غاطس في النوم).

مايئست دقت مره ثانيه و ثالثه و رابعه وفي الثامنه رد عليها.
سلمان بصوت كله نوم:الوو
أمل ساكته ماعرفت ويش اتقول.
سلمان نعسان حده:ولله ناس فاضيه الواحد حتى مايمديه يحلم بحبيبته اتخربوا عليه.
أمل أحمر وجهها استحت سدت الخط.

مامرت دقيقه الا واتصلت له مره ثانيه لأنها استوعبت ان فعلآ مو هذا وقت قلبها واستحاءها و لازم اتقول لسلمان عن ساره.

ردت اتصلت بس مارد فاتصلت مره ثانيه....
سلمان:اوهووو وبعدين ولله نعسان.
أمل بتردد:الووه.
سلمان ماانتبه لصوتها:اسمعي أنا واحد تعبان وابغى أنام اذا فاضيه اتصلي بعدين بعطيش رقم صديقي أنا ماعندي هالسوالف ..اتثاوب من كثر نعسه.. وله أقولش مايحتاج تتصلي بعدين روحي شاهدي سبيس تون اتراوالي ايحطوا فيها كراتينات عدله
أمل ماقدرت تمسك نفسها:هههههههههه.
سلمان مغمض عيونه بينام:تدري ظحكتش حلوه بس صدق أبغى أنام .. باي
أمل قبل لايسده:لحظه سلمان أني أمل.
سلمان:اي أمل؟؟ ..كأنه توه يستوعب عدل قعدته طالع شاشة جواله .. استغرب ليش أمل متصله؟؟؟؟
سلمان بخوف:ساره فيها شي؟؟
أمل اتحاول انها ماتخوفه أكثر:هي بخير الحين لا اتخاف تعال مستشفى ال****

سد الخط وعدة أسئله ادور في تفكيره ليش ساره في المستشفى؟؟ وليش أمل معاها؟؟ ومن الي وصلهم؟؟ ليش ماصحوه عشان هو ايوديهم؟؟

كل هالأسئله كانت اتدور في باله بس مالقى لها حل .. أخذ مفتاح سيارته طلع على طول.

............

أم حسن كانت تتصل لأمل خايفه عليها لأنها اتأخرت واجد .. أمل قالت لها أنها مع ساره في المستشفى وأنها بتتأخر أشوي.

بعد ربع ساعه سمعت دق على الباب قالت في نفسها هذا أكيد سلمان .. عدلت نفسها خلته يدخل.

أول مادخل على طول راح لساره:ويش قالولش عنها؟؟
أمل:قالوا ارهاق وأنها تحتاج لعنايه خاصه في الأكل لأنها ماتاكل.
سلمان:أنا أبغى أعرف ويش الي صار؟؟
أمل اترددت اتقوله لأن أكيد بيلومها كفايه أنها ندمانه أنها طاوعتها.
سلمان ايحاول مايعصب عليها:قوليلي ويش الي صار؟؟ ليش ساكته؟؟

أمل بعد سكوت و تفكير قالتله كل الي صار بس ماذكرت شي عن مرام لأنها أصلآ ماتعرف ويش صار.

سلمان امعصب لحده:وأنتي كيف اطاوعيها ؟؟ عارفه أنها مرهقه و تعبانه مفروض ماأطلعيها من البيت.
أمل:أني كنت
سلمان قاطعها بصراخه:أنتي لو صدق اتخافي عليها كان ماجبتيها .. لو صار فيها شي أنتي اسبب .. ومره ثانيه لاتسوي شي على كيفش فاهمه.

(عاد أمل قتلوها ولا أحد ايصرخ عليها حتى لو كانت غلطانه .. هي صحيح مفروض ماطاوعتها وهي بعدها مريضه بس ماكانت تقدر اتشوف أحب صديقه لها وهي تترجاها و ماتقدر اطاوعها و بجد سلمان زودها)

أمل والدموع متجمعه في عيونها وبنبره عاليه:لا تصرخ علي ..بدت اتصيح.. ولله ساره غاليه علي ماقدرت أرفض طلبها أصلآ ماخطر على بالي ايصير لها جذي .. صاحت.

سلمان ماعرف ويش ايسوي حتى أندم أنه صرخ عليها بس صدق كان امعصب.

أمل ماحبت تبقى اتصيح قدامه خاصه أنها ماتحب اتكون ضعيفه قدام أحد ومو أي أحد سلمان حبيبها.

أخذت نشاف مسحت ادموعها راحت عند ساره اتأملتها وكانت تتحاشى نظرات سلمان لها .. أخذت شنطتها كانت بتطلع بس
سلمان بهدوء:لحظه ..طالعها.. أنا أسف ماكنت أقصد الي قلته .. كنت امعصب و أنتي تعرفي مكانة ساره عندي .. ساره مو زي أي شخص هي بنسبه لي حياتي كلها ماأبغى إخسرها زي ماخسرت أهلي .. ابتسم ابتسامه باهته.. وحبيبتي.

أمل أرتبكت نزلت راسها و الدموع بعدها متجمعه في عيونها.

سلمان اتقرب لها:أدري مو هذا وقته ولا هذا المكان المناسب بس ولله أحبش أرجوش سامحيني.
أمل تتهرب من الي قاله خاصه أن قلبها اتحسه بيفضحها من كثر دقاته:أتأخرت لازم أروح ..

كانت بتمشي بس سلمان مسكها من أيدها .. طالعت أيده مستغربه من حركته.

سلمان ترك ايدها:أسف بس لي رجاء عندش قبل لا تروحي .. فكري بلي قلته بقلبش.

طالعته و راحت.

أتنهد من قلبه .. أخذ له كرسي قعد جنب ساره .. ولله ماتستاهلي الي اتعانيه.

.........

وهي تمشي كانت اتفكر في كلامه .. ذكرت جملته الي عورت قلبها بجد {ماأبغى أخسرها مثل ماخسرت أهلي و حبيبتي}
عيونها دمعت .. بس أني بعدي أحبه الا أموت فيه .. ااااااااااااه.

رفعت راسها .. شافت شيماء هادي ام جواد داخلين المستشفى .. شيماء من شافتها على طول راحت لها.

شيماء:أمل!!! ليش انتي أهني؟! أحد فيه شي؟؟
أمل:ساره .. جت اتشوف جواد وأغمى عليها في غرفته .. ولحد الحين ماصحت.
شيماء:ودوها أي غرفه؟؟

قالت لها أمل عن الغرفه .. شيماء قالت لأم جواد و هادي أنها بتروح لساره .. أم جواد قررت أنها تروح لجواد أول بعدين تروح لساره.

.............

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
هذي كانت صرخة ساره بعد ما صحت من الحلم الي حلمته.

سلمان راح لها على طول .. وهي رمت نفسها بحضنه صاحت.
ساره اتصيح:أبغى أمي سلمان أبغى أمي
سلمان ماعرف ويش يقول لها كيف يجيب لها أمها وهي ميته خلاص راحت.
ساره صياحها بدى يعلى:ماأبغى حنان ماأبغى منها شي بس ترجع .. صاحت صاحت على أمها.. أمها الي ماحسستها بوجودها ماحسستها بأنها البنت الوحيده عندها ولا عمرها كلفت نفسها تسألها عن حالها أو دراستها كان كل همها وليد وزوجها بس مع هذا كله ساره اتحبها.

سلمان قعد يهديها بس كيف يهديها وهو عارف شمعنى أن الواحد يفقد أمه وياريت بس أمها الا كل أهلها.

سمع دق على الباب
سلمان:لحظه بشوف من يدق الباب. 
ساره مسكته:لا لاتتركني ولله خايفه .. صاحت
سلمان طلعها بحنيه رفع راسها:مابتركش بس بشوف من برى.
هزت راسها ودموعها تنزل على عيونها.
سلمان مسح ادموعها راح يشوف من برى.

شيماء:السلام عليكم.
سلمان حس براحه في أحد بيبقى مع ساره ليما يسأل الدكتور عن حالتها:وعليكم السلام .. تفضلي. 

سلمان اتقدم قبلها:ساره أنا بروح و راجع بنت خالش جت بتقعد معاش.
ساره طالعت شيماء الي توها داخله صرخت:لاااااا ماأبغاها لاتتركني بروحي معاها .. غطت وجهها بأياديها صاحت.

شيماء كانت اتطالع سلمان بأستغراب مستغربه ردة فعل ساره.

اتقدمت لها حظنتها .. ساره بدى صياحها يعلى في حظن شيماء .. شيماء أشرت لسلمان أنه ايروح بس سلمان كان متردد لأنه خايف على ساره.
سلمان:ساره أروح؟؟

بعد فترة صمت هزة راسها بأنه يروح ويتركهم بروحهم.

أول ماسكر الباب اتباعدت عنها وبكل هدوء:أني سويت لش شي ضايقش؟؟
شيماء مستغربه:طبعآ لا
قبل ماتكمل قاطعتها ساره:عجل ليش سويتوا جذي؟؟ ليش شكيتوا في؟؟ مو كافي العذاب الي أني فيه .. صاحت.
شيماء حظنتها وهي مو فاهمه شي من الي قالته ساره.

أنتظرتها تهدء بس ماهدئت بالعكس اصياحها كل ماله و يعلى أكثر و أكثر.

شيماء:ساره أني مو فاهمه شي!!
ساره تتنفس بصعوبه من كثر ماصاحت:مرام
شيماء:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ساره بنرة اصياح وهي تشهق:أني كنت في غرفة جواد .. جت مرام قالت لي الصوره الي في سيارة جواد الي هو كان ايبوس ايدي فيها قالت لي أنه صورني عشان ينتقم مني لش .. صاحت .. مو حرام عليش اني اعتبرش اختي الا امي ماولدتها امي ماجابت لي خوات ولا حبتني ..شهقت.. شيماء جيبي لي امي جيبي لي وليد

شيماء ضاعت منها الكلمات ماعرفت ويش اتقول بس أول شي خطر على بالها .. كيف اجيب اليش امش الله ايعينش بتعيشي من دونهم اني جواد وماني قادره اعيش من دونه اسم لله عليه انشاء ايقوم الينا بسلامه ..و الشي الثاني الي خطر على بالها هو كيف الصوره في سيارة جواد وهو دور عنها بس مالقاها.


بعد صمت وحيره من شيماء و اصياح من ساره قررت شيماء تقول لها عن كل شي.
بس كيف اتقول اليها وهي مي راضيه تسكت من صياح.


ساره اصياحها مدمج مع صراخها:ليش ليش ماأتأكدتوا من أول حرام تضلموني .. انزين ليش ماقلتوا لي؟؟ وليش الصوره بعدها عند جواد؟؟
شيماء:جواد كان خايف اذا عرفتي تحتقريه أو تكرهيه .. والصوره كان امضيعنها.
ساره اتصرخ:جواد في غيبوبه من الصوره مني أني لو قلتوا لي ..صاحت.. أبغى أموت ماأبغى أعيش ..طالعت المغذي الي في ايدها و بكل عصبيه حاولت اتشيله.. هذا ماأبغاه ماأبغى شي أبغى أموت .. قعدت اتصرخ و أتصرخ .. شيماء نادت على الدكاتره .. أول شي ماعرفوا لها لأنها كانت اتصرخ و اتقاومهم بس بعدين عطوها مهدئ نامت.

أم جواد بعد ماشافت جواد راحت غرفة ساره .. شافت شيماء ومعاها سلمان الي توه جاي وكانوا يتكلموا مع الدكتور .. لاحظت تغير وجه سلمان بعد ماسمع الكلام الي قاله الدكتور فراحت لهم.
أم جواد:السلام عليكم.
شيماء سلمان:وعليكم السلام.

سلمان حده رد عليها دخل الغرفه على طول.

أم جواد:شيماء ويش قال لكم الدكتور؟؟
شيماء:أنهيار عصبي.
أم جواد:ليش؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!وعلى قلبي مسكينه ماتستاهل حرام ويش حالها الحين؟؟
شيماء: عطوها مهدئ نايمه
أم جواد تركتها دخلت الغرفه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت أبو جواد#

دانه ماراحت معاهم لأن أبو جواد كان تعبان وهي ظلت معاه.

أبو جواد نام وهي حست بالملل حتى الكمبيوتر مالها خلق له .. طلعت من غرفتها راحت الصاله شغلت التلفزيون بس مالقت شي تشاهده أصلآ ماكان لها نفس اتشاهد شي .. طفت التلفزيون .. كانت بتعود غرفتها بس غيرت اتجاهها راحت غرفة جواد.

دخلت الغرفه أتأملت كل أنحائها مو ناقص الغرفه غير صاحبها .. حست بدمعه اتخونها اتطيح على خدها .. طالعت كل أشيائه و الاغراض سريره كمدينته عطوراته الجلي حقه كان حاط له جلي قبل الحادث هالشي خلاها اتصيح.

مسحت ادموعها راحت قعدت على كرسي البيانو .. طالعته بدت ادموعها اتطيح مره ثانيه .. ولله أشتقت لعزفك و صوتك ولك الله ايقومك بالسلامه .. صاحت.


الشي الي خلاها تسكت هو صوت نغمة جوالها.

دانه بصوت مبحوح:الووه
دلع<<قيس خاف عليها من نبرة صوتها:دانه فيش شي؟؟
دانه انفجرت:ولله مو قادره أتحمل ولله وحشني وجوده في البيت وحشني كل شي فيه.
دلع<<قيس:دانه صار شي جديد؟؟
دانه:لا.
دلع<<قيس:خلاص أنتي ادعي له وانشالله بيقوم بالسلامه واذا واحشنش لهدرجه روحي له المستشفى.
دانه:ماأدري أحس نفسي مخنوقه.
دلع<<قيس:اممم ويش رايش ادردش معاش اشوي عشان تظحكي.
دانه:لاوالله مالي خلق شي.
دلع<<قيس:لامالي دخل اني مايهون علي اتركش وانتي ضايق خلقش.
دانه ارتاحت أشوي:مادري والله حتى ابوي تعبان ومالي خلق شي.
دلع<<قيس:سلامته مايشوف شر انشاء الله .
دانه:انشاء يارب يسمع منش.

بعد سكوت دام عدة ثواني 

دلع<<قيس ببتسامه:ويش حال قيوسش؟؟
دانه:ههههههه قيوسي مره وحده قولي قيسي.
دلع<<قيس:تسلملي هالظحكه انشاءالله دوم مو يوم وعمركله.
دانه:يوووه ظحكت واليش يارب.
دلع<<قيس:قلت لش بظحكش.

دانه طلعت من غرفة جواد راحت غرفتها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت أبو حسن#

من أول ماوصلت وهي على حالها راميه نفسها على السرير اتصيح.
مشكلتها أنها مو عارفه لنفسها هي اتحبه و اتموت فيه بس في شي في عقلها مو متقبلتنه بس مو عارفه شو هو و هذا الشي الي يخليها تكره حتى نفسها.
حاولت اتفكر بقلبها مثل ماقال لها سلمان بس لقت نفسها تذكر كل موقف صار لها معاه من أول يوم شافته فيه في الكرنيش الى اليوم حتى موقف الكف ذكرته ولم جت بتطيح يوم فتح الباب ومسكها ويوم كان بيعطيها علبة ناشف صارت اصابعها على اصابعه ولما كانت في بيت جدة ساره مارضت حوراء اتروح اتجيب ماي قامت امل راحت المطبخ شافت سلمان وقال لها ((وحشتيني)) يوم ابوها يمرض وسلمان يساعدهم ذكرت رسالته لي رسالها بالبلوتوث يعتذر اليها .. راحت فتحت الرساله قعدت تقرها ( انا اسف سامحيني ماكان قصدي s‏ ‏) تذكرت اشباقهم وقعدت بس تستعيد ذكرياتها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## قطعة سكر

(خلنا نبتعد عن جو الحزن و الكأبه انروح للعرسان)


كانوا عايشين حياتهم لحظه بلحظه .. مافكروا بشي غير سعادتهم خاصه في هالوقت شهر العسلهم. 
كل يوم يطلعوا مع بعض صحيح أنهم يرجعوا هلكانين بس يقضوا أوقات حلوه و ماتنسى.

كانوا يتمشوا على البحر............

راشد:حبيبتي ويش رايش نسبح في البحر؟؟
فاطمه:راشد أنت اتخبلت.
راشد:مو قصدي نسبح بمعنى نسبح.
فاطمه:عجل شو؟؟
راشد:أقصد ..مسك ايدها.. تعالي معاي.
فاطمه:لحظه راشد أني مو فاهمه شي.
راشد:مو أنا أحبش
فاطمه:ام
راشد:وأنتي أتحبيني
فاطمه:ام واجد واثق بعمرك.
راشد:ليش مو من حقي؟؟
فاطمه:راشد قول ويش تبغى؟؟
راشد مسكها:تعالي.


راحت معاه لين وقفوا عند البحر يعني رجايلهم في الماي.

راشد رش عليها شوية ماي بيده.
فاطمه:هههه راشد تبغاني اتبلبل.
راشد:عادي مابيقولوا شي هذيل عادي عندهم كل شي.
فاطمه:حتى لو عادي أني ماأبغى اتبلبل .. ابتسمت .. بس أنت عادي .. رشت عليه الماي .. ههههههه.
راشد:ههههههههههه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أمل حوراء عرفوا أن ساره في المستشفى .. أمل ماكانت تدري أنهم بيرقدوها ولما عرفت أنها مرقده قالت لحوراء راحوا مع بعض مع قيس لأنه يبغى يزور جواد.

حوراء أمل:السلام عليكم.
ساره كانت شبه منسدحه:وعليكم السلام.
حوراء:ها الحلوه ويش أخبارها اليوم؟؟
أمل:أنشالله بخير.
ساره اتنهدت:بخير لأني شفتكم.
أمل اتقدمت لها:ساره أسفه ماكنت أتوقع أن مرام بتكون
ساره قاطعتها:أمل أرجوش لاتجيبي طاريها .. أني الي طلبت منش اتجيبني مايحتاج تتأسفي.

فتـــــــرة صمـــــــت.

حوراء [كعادتها تبغى تلطف الجو]:ويه حر كيف تقدري تصبري.
ساره:أعتقد الجو بارد واذا حرانه محد جبرش تقعدي.

حوراء انصدمت وأمل نفس الشي.




ساره اتصيح:ولله أتعبت اتعبت .. صاحت.
حوراء كانت الأسرع لها أخذتها في حضنها .. أمل قعدت بجنبهم.

حوراء و أمل بطبعهم بسرعه يتأثروا فعلى طول صاحوا معاها.

ساره اتصيح:خلاص مابغى أعيش كل الا احبهم ايروحوا .. ابوي يوم اني صغيره يشتري كل شي احبه كان عندي بادنيا وبعدين تركني راح .. جدتي الا كانت حضن دافي لي حنان الي انحرمنت منه راحت الا تهتم في اذا كنت تعبانه اتحس اني تعبانه اتسوي لي اي شي احبه راحت راحت الغاليه .. امي الا هي امي ماحبتني بس اني حبيتها ماتسال عني عادي لاتسال بس ترجع .. طالعت امل .. وليد قولي له يرجع بلعب معاه باشاهد معاه سبيس ستون طالعت حوراء .. قولي اني في حلم و بيرجعو .. شهقت .. فقدت كل شي مابغى اعيش لحظة فقدان جواد.
حوراء بنبرة صياح مسحت على شعرها:خلاص ساره لاتسوي في روحش جذي خلاص ادعي اليهم برحمه هذي مو اخر الدنيا احنا كلنا انحبش اني واملوه وسلمان كلنا ماراح نتخلها عنش الدنيا ماتوقفت الى اهني وبس انتي لازم تكملي حياتش وتعيشيها.
امل:اي والله انتي لازم تكملي حياتش ترجعي ساره الا نعرفها
ساره :كيف ارجع اني السبب في الا صار لجواد امل تعرفي يعني شو انش تفقدي اهلش كلهم في لمح البصريعني تقعدي ماتشوفيهم ويش بيكون شعورش؟؟
امل حزنت على حال صديقتها راحت اليها مسكت ايدها قعدت اتواسيها.
أمل:ساره أحنا معاش و جواد انشالله بيقوم بالسلامه.
حوراء:ودموعش ولله غاليه علينا تكفي ماأبغى أشوف ادموعش مره ثانيه.

ساره اكتفت بأنها تهز راسها و خلاص.......

في جهه ثانيه من المستشفى وفي غرفة جواد بالتحديد كان قيس قاعد بجنب جواد.

قيس(سامحني جواد .. ولله هالشي مو بيدي ماأقدر يمر يوم من دون ماأسمع صوتها أسولف معاها .. اااااااااااااه أدري أني غلطان بس ويش أسوي أنا أحبها أبغاها اتكون لي زوجه ولا أقدر ماأكلمها)

قيس صار يعتبر جواد صديقه مو هاين عليه أنه يخون صديقه .. هو صار له أيام ايفكر في هالشي و كل ماكلم دانه يحس بذنب بس مايقدر يمنع نفسه.

ياترى بيقدر يصبر و يمنع نفسه؟؟؟؟
خلنا انشوف.

طلع برى الغرفه .. أتصل لحوراء......
قيس:هلا.
حوراء:أهلين.
قيس:يلا أنا بطلع.
حوراء:لا مو الحين خلنا أشوي.
قيس:لا وراي مشاوير بسرعه اطلعوا.
حوراء:انزين باي.
قيس:باي.

حط جواله في مخباه .. لف لوراه عشان يمشي بس وقف .. دقات قلبه اتزيد .. هو يدري أنها بتجي لجواد اليوم بس مااتوقع أنها بتجي في هالوقت.

بالنسبه لدانه فكانت متفاجئه لأنها أصلآ مااتوقعت اتشوفه.

دانه كانت جايه مع أمها و أبوها [بعدين بتعرفوا ليش شيماء ماجت معهم].

أم جواد على طول دخلت الغرفه أما أبو جواد راح لقيس .. أما دانه كانت واقفه مثل ماهي .. هي تبغى تدخل أتشوف جواد بس شوقها لقيس ماخلاها تدخل.

أنتبهت على نظرات قيس الي من جنب .. حست برجفه تسري في جسمه .. دخلت الغرفه على طول.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

سلمان كان عارف أن أمل و حوراء بيروحوا لساره فاتصل على صديقه وائل عشان يجي ياخذه لأنه ماله نفس ايسوق ..........

وائل:وين تبغى اتروح؟؟
سلمان بضيق:اي مكان مو مهم لو أنشالله بنبقى في السياره عادي.
وائل:خلاص انروح مطعم و على حسابي بعد.
سلمان:حدك فاضي.
وائل:ياخي ماتشوف شكلك كيف صار.
سلمان أتنهد.
وائل:أذا أنت جذي هذا بنت أخوك كيف؟؟
سلمان:أنا مو هامني غيرها.
وائل:الله يعينها .. ببتسامه .. أي مطعم تبغى؟؟
سلمان مامداه يتكلم على طول اتكلم وائل.
وائل:بس مايكون غالي.
سلمان:بخيييـل ماأبغى عزيمتك.
وائل:ههههههههههه.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


شيماء كانت مع هادي في البحر.

( هادي كان حاسس أنه مخنوق فتصل على شيماء قال لها أنه بيطلع معاها من جذي ماراحت شيماء معاهم ).

كانوا قاعدين في جهه فاضيه تقريبآ عشان شيماء تاخذ راحتها تفتح وجهها........

هادي:أحس نفسي مخنوق.
شيماء:وأني أكثر.
هادي طالعها ظحك بستخفاف:هه جبتش عشان تساعديني طلعتي حتى أنتي محتاجه أحد يساعدش.
شيماء مسكت ايده:ولله ماأقدر أشوفك بهالحاله بس
هادي قاطعها طالع ايدها:يكفيني هذا.
شيماء استحت كانت بتشيل ايدها بس هادي مسكها بقوه.
هادي:أحبش.
شيماء:أموت فيك.
ابتسم لها طالع البحر.

بعد فترة صمت كانوا يتأملوا فيها البحر.

شيماء:بتروح لجواد بكره؟؟
هادي:هيه.
شيماء:في أحد بيروح معاك؟؟
هادي:لؤي صديقه .. هو سافر في نفس يوم الحادث وتوه راجع اليوم ماكان يدري.
شيماء:أهااا.
هادي:حبيبتي قومي نتمشى.
شيماء ببتسامه حابه اتخفف عنه:يلا.
هادي فهمها بادلها الأبتسامه مشوا...

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في ألمانيا#

كانوا قاعدين في غرفتهم في الفندق......

راشد:حبيبتي قومي البسي بنطلع.
فاطمه:وين؟؟
راشد:أنتي وين نفسش اتروحي؟؟
فاطمه:أي مكان أنت اتكون معاي فيه.
راشد ابتسم:عجل يلا.
فاطمه بدلع:بلبس وبرجع لك.

لبست خلصت كانوا بيطلعوا بس قبل مايطلعوا رن جوال فاطمه.....
فاطمه ببتسامه:هـــــلا.
حوراء بنبره عاليه عشان تسمعها:أهلين وحشتيني خيوه .. ويش حالش؟؟ شخبارش؟؟ ويش امسويه؟؟ ويش حال عريس الهنا؟؟ ويش
فاطمه قاطعتها:هههههه لحظه لحظه كيف بجاوب عليهم كلهم.
حوراء:مو مهم وحشتيني ولله وحشتيني.
فاطمه:لو وحشتش كان اتصلتي من زمان.
حوراء ارتبكت:الا تعالي وين انتوا الحين؟؟
فاطمه:في الغرفه كانا بنطلع.
حوراء لقتها فرصه:يوووه عطلتكم عجل يلا مع السلام سلمي على راشد.

فاطمه استغربت ردت فعل حوراء خافت لايكون صاير شي.

راشد:ويش فيش؟؟
فاطمه:مادري أحس حوراء خاشه عني شي.
راشد:ماعليش لو صاير شي كان ماتكلمت معاش بهالهجه اذا أنا سمعتها من نبرت صوتها العاليه.
فاطمه:ههههههههههه.
راشد:هيه جذي ابغاش ..مسك ايدها.. يلا مشينا.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حوراء ماكانت تبغى فاطمه تعرف بالصار لساره عشان لا تتكدر في شهر عسلهاوهي بعد توه عروس بعدهي ماطلع من الاربعين وماحبت تخلعها.

طلعت من غرفتها راحت الصاله .. قعدت اتشاهد بس حست بالملل طالعت التلفون الي بجنبها .. رفعته اتصلت لعقيله.

قعدوا يسولفوا كانت معظم سوالفهم عن ساره و حالتها.
عقيله:يعني هي في المستشفى الحين؟؟
حوراء:هيه.
عقيله:تدري أحس أني أبغى أزورها خاصه بعد الي قلتيه.
حوراء فرحت:هيه عشان اتحس أن صدق أحنا انحبها .. أني و أمل بنروح بكره روحي معانا.
عقيله:خلاص باشوف.

.......

و من الساعه ثمان الصبح كانوا في المستشفى مع ساره بس بدون أمل لأن أمها قالت لها أنها محتاجتنها في هالوقت واذا تبغى اتروح لساره اتروح لها العصر.

قعدوا معاها نص ساعه طلعوا عشان ترتاح.

لما قربوا يطلعوا من المستشفى وقفت عقيله.
حوراء:ليش واقفه؟؟
عقيله اتطالع جهه بأهتمام:طالعي هناك .. أول مره أشوف رجال ايصيح.
حوراء:وين؟؟
عقيله:قدامش على طول.
حوراء طالعت:يووء الي معاه هادي خطيب شيماء.
عقيله:هيه صحيح هذا هو بس ليش الي واقف معاه ايصيح .. شكله يكسر الخاطر.
حوراء:انزين أمشي لمتى بنظل واقفين؟؟ 

عقيله مشت بس كان قلبها معورنها عليه لأن أكيد صاير شي كبير خلاه ايصيح قدام الناس.

طول الطريق كان تفكيرها فهالشاب الي كان يصيح.
حوراء:عقيله اتفكري في شو؟؟ مو من عادتش تسكتي.
عقيله:عادي بس أفكر ليش كان ايصيح.
حوراء طلعت جوالها:الحين بنعرف.
عقيله:يامجنونه ويش بتسوي؟؟

حوراء:هلا .. كيف الحال .. تعالي شيماء بسألش هادي راح المستشفى اليوم؟؟ .. اوكيه تعرفي من الي راح معاه .. اهاا .. اوكيه باي .. بعدين أقولش يلا باي.

عقيله:يلا قولي من هو؟؟
حوراء:الظاهر أنه صديق جواد لؤي يمكن كان ايصيح على حال صديقه.
عقيله:أهاااا.. تدري شفته من قبل بس وين ماأذكر.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابو جواد#

كانت قاعده في غرفتها اتفكر و بأيدها الصوره .. كيف جواد ماشاف الصوره وهي في السياره؟؟

[شيماء بعد ماعرفت من ساره الي صار قالت لهادي يشوف سيارة جواد اذا كانت الصوره فيها أو لا .. وفعلآ شاف الصوره عطاها شيماء]

بعد تفكير وصلت لنتيجه حست أن في أنه في الي صار .. هادي شاف الصوره قبل بيوم من تنظيف تينا لسياره و جواد ايقول أن محد ركب السياره غير الأهل و لما سأل تينا ارتبكت .. ويش سر هالأرتباك؟؟
لازم أعرف أكيد هي ورى فقدان الصوره.

طلعت من غرفتها.
شيماء:تينـا تينـــا تينــــــــــا.

جت لها تينا:نئم >> نعم.
شيماء بنبره عاليه:ليش ماجيتي بسرعه؟؟
تينا:أنا في اسوي
شيماء قاطعتها:دخلي الغرفه.

دخلوا الغرفه...

شيماء ماسكه الصوره بأيدها:شفتي هالصوره من قبل؟؟
تينا ارتبكت:لا مايسوف >> ماشفتها.
شيماء بذكاء:كذابه أني شفتش لما .. سوت حركه بمعنى أنها تعرف الا صار.
تينا قريب اتصيح:أنا مايكصد أخدتها رجعت >> ماكنت أقصد أخذتها بعدين رجعتها.
شيماء عصبت:ليش أخذتيها أصلآ غبيه أطلعي برى لا أرتكب فيش جريمه.
تينا طلعت بسرعه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


*بعد شهرين*

الأحوال ظلت مثل ماهي بس الجديد أن ساره صارت اتزور جواد كل أسبوع بس من دون ماحد يدري .. فاطمه و راشد رجعوا البلد طبعآ فاطمه عرفت بالا صار لساره راحت لها .. أما عن جواد فحالته مثل ماهي ماتغيرت.
قيس قدر يتحكم على نفسه في أنه مايكلم دانه بس كان ايسولف معاها اذا دخلت الماسنجر.


#بيت ابو قيس#

حوراء كانت مع رائد........
حوراء:قلت لك ماأبغى أروح.
رائد:ليش ؟؟ مابيصير شي لو رحتي؟؟
حوراء:ومابيصير شي لو مارحت.
رائد:الا بيقولوا خطيبتي ما اتوجب.
حوراء:اوففف تبغى الصراحه جنان ماأطيقها كيف تبغاني اروح لها .. أني تعبانه مالي خلق اروح حفلات وغير جذي باروح لساره.
رائد:أنتي ليش ماتطيقيها؟؟
حوراء:مايحتاج أقول أنت عارف ليش؟؟
رائد:دام أنها انخطبت يعني شالتني من بالها.
حوراء:بالها مو قلبها.
رائد:يعني مابتروحي؟؟
حوراء:لا.
رائد:أخر كلام.
حوراء:هيه.
رائد(ماعليه بخليش اتغاري عدل).

قعد معاها ربع ساعه طلع.

راحت غرفتها شافت جوالها فيه مكالمتين من عند عقيله فتصلت لها .

حوراء:الوو هلا.
عقيله:الوو أهلين كيفك؟؟
حوراء:زينه الحمدلله و أنتي.
عقيله:أني بعد زينه .. ويش صار مع رائد بتروحي حفلة جنان؟؟
حوراء:طبعآ لا كني فاضيه لها.
عقيله:هههه حرام روحي لها.
حوراء:مالت عليها غيري الموضوع.
عقيله:خلاص بغيره .. اتخيلي حوروه ويش صار لي ويلي أحترق وجهي.
حوراء تتمسخر:ويلي عسى ماتوشهتي؟؟
عقيله:مالت عليش حتى مالت عليش أقصد استحيت.
حوراء:هههههه أدري بس انكت.
عقيله:خلاص مابقولش.
حوراء:أمزح معاش يلا قولي.
عقيله:عرفت وين شفت لؤي من قبل.
حوراء:اي لؤي؟؟
عقيله:لؤي صديق جواد الي شفناه في المستشفى.
حوراء:اها ذكرته .. وين شفتيه؟؟
عقيله:أسمعي كنت رايحه محل "شهد فون" الي بجنب بيتنا عشان ذاكره لجوالي.

عقيله:لو سمحت أبغى memory card.
الرجال:كم حجمها؟؟
عقيله:100 كيلوبايت.
الرجال:لحظه .. عطاها اياها.
عقيله:بكم؟؟
الرجال:لعيونش ياحلوه بخمسين ريال.
عقيله(متزوج و عنده ولد قاعد يغازل) بعصبيه:خلصني بكم؟؟
الرجال:حلوه لما اتعصبي.
عقيله بصوت عالي:أحترم نفسك أحسن لك قليل أدب

في هالحظه دخل لؤي.
لؤي:السلام عليكم.
الرجال عدل وضعيته:وعليكم السلام.

عقيله ظلت مكانها متفاجئه ماتوقعت تشوفه مره ثانيه غير جذي ذكرت وين شافته من قبل الا هو طلع راعي المحل.

لؤي:اي خدمه أختي؟؟
عقيله مستحيه بصوت واطي حده:بغيت أسأل بكم memory card.
لؤي:ههههههه ماسمعت شي وين راح صوتش الي سمعته من برى.

أهني عقيله صدق احترق وجهها مثل ماقالت لدرجة أنها طلعت من المحل بسرعه.

حوراء:يوووه بعدين ويش صار؟؟
عقيله:ماصار شي طرشت أخوي علي يشتري لي.
حوراء:هههه بسألش كيف أحلى لما كان ايصيح و لا يضحك؟؟
عقيله فهمت قصدها:مالت عليش فهمتيني غلط.

غيروا السالفه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت سلمان#

أمل وصلت قبل حوراء قعدت تسولف مع ساره.

أمل:ساره أنتي اضعفتي واجد.
ساره: ساكته
أمل:حتى وجهش مصفر.
ساره(معقول ايبين علي):يمكن من الأرهاق.
أمل مسكتها:ارجوش لاترهقي نفسش.
ساره ابتسمت بستهزاء:انشالله.

سمعوا صوت الجرس كانت حوراء الي جايه.

قعدوا ايسولفوا لين قطع عليهم اتصال رائد.

حوراء:هلا.
رائد:أهلين وين انتي؟؟
حوراء:بيت صديقتي.
رائد:راحت عليش الحفله اتهبل.
حوراء:مامداها اتخلص.
رائد:لا أنا طلعت من وقت لأن صار لي موقف.
حوراء بأهتمام:ويش صار؟؟
رائد:شفت جنان بالغلط << بس يبغى ايحرها.
حوراء بدت اتهز واتغيرت ملامحها:هيه و كيف بالغلط؟؟
رائد:كانت توها جايه من الكوافير و شفتها.
حوراء صارت نيران:يعني بالمكياج؟؟
رائد حاب يرفع ظغطها أكثر:بصراحه ماتوقعتها جذي صارت أحلى خساره راحت علي.
حوراء:باي.
رائد انصدم:وشو باي أنا المتصل.
حوراء مفوله:عجل سد الخط أحسن لك.
رائد:مابسده.
حوراء بعدها مفوله:رائد بتسده بكرامتك لو اسده أني.
رائد عصب:باي.

حوراء من كثر ماكانت امعصبه رمت الجوال ضرب في الجدار اتكسر.

ساره و أمل على طول راحوا لها ايهدوها.

حوراء قريب اتصيح بس بعدها امعصبه:هالغبي هذا كلام يقوله لخطيبته هالي مايستحي ..قلدته.. شفت جنان بالغلط ماكنت اتوقع أنها حلوه خساره راحت علي .. هالغنمه ويش امفكرني هذا ماعندي أحساس.
ساره:انزين هدي يمكن يمزح.
حوراء:اي يمزح اي بطيخ هذا مزح.
ساره:حوراء أني اغلط لما ظلمت جواد على الصوره و النتيجه جواد بعده في غيبوبته .. و سلمان غلط لما ظلم أمل و النتيجه أنهم لحد الحين مااتصالحوا تبغي اتكوني مثلنا؟؟

أمل نزلت راسها.

حوراء:وضعي يختلف .. راحت اتشوف جوالها .. الغلاف اتكسر و الشاشه الي داخل انكسرت .. أخذت شريحتها.
امل:حطيتي حرتش في الجوال.
حوراء:أحسن لأنه من عنده .. ساره وين التلفون.
ساره:على الكمدينه.

حوراء اتصلت لقيس عشان ايجي ياخذها.

ساره:انتظري لا تروحي وانتي جذي.
أمل بجديه:فكري بالا قالته ساره.
حوراء لبست عباتها:بحاول.

جى قيس راحت على طول .. أول مادخلت البيت على طول راحت غرفتها قعدت اتصيح و اتصيح و اتصيح.

رائد بعد ماهدى اتصل لها بس طبعآ طلع عنده مقفل .. خاف عليها لأنها مستحيل اتقفل جوالها حتى لو كانت زعلانه .. أتصل لقيس و اطمن أنها رجعت البيت بأمان.

*في الصباح*

صحت حست براسها ايعورها غير أن شكلها جاها زكام لأنها نامت بدموعها و المكيف على وجهها.

حست بالعطش نزلت تحت تشرب ماي كانت حدها نعسانه .. شافت كاس فوق البراد على طول صبت لها ماي فيه شربته بسرعه حست أن الماي فيه شي حست بدوار على طول.

جت ام قيس:صباح الخير.
حوراء راسها ايعورها بالقوه بالأظافه لبطنها:الماي ويش فيه.
أم قيس صرخت:شربتي من هالكاس؟؟
حوراء:هيه!!
ام قيس صرخت:ياغبيه فيه كلوركس .. روحي البسي عباتش بنوديش المستشفى.

راحت تتصل لأبو قيس وهي خايفه على بنتها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت ابو جواد#

رن تلفون البيت شيماء هي الا ردت لأنها شافت الرقم.
شيماء:هلا.
هادي فرحان:هلا بقلبي و حياتي أحبـــــــــش شيوم.
شيماء فرحت لأنه فرحان:هههه ليش فرحان؟؟
هادي:بعطيش خبر بمليون ريال بس أنا ماأبغى مليون أبغى بوسه.
شيماء:حمستني قول.
هادي بفرح:جواد صحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى.

----------


## قطعة سكر

الجزء الثاني و العشرون:
€€ماقبل الأخير€€

الفصل الاول


هادي:بعطيش خبر بمليون ريال بس أنا ماأبغى مليون أبغى بوسه.
شيماء:حمستني قول.
هادي بفرح:جواد صحـــــــــــــــــى.
شيماء صرخت من الفرحه:أمـــــــاه 
هادي:هااااي وين رايحه لحظه تعالي.
شيماء من فرحتها كانت بتترك السماعه اتروح اتقول لأمها:باروح أقول لأمي.
هادي:هههههه الحين بيجي ابوش ياخذكم أجهزوا.
شيماء تتكلم بسرعه:انزين باروح أقول لأمي يلا باي.
هادي:ههههههه باي.

راحت لأمها........

شيماء:أمــاه جواد جواد صحى.
أم جواد أول شي ماصدقت ظلت فتره ليما استوعبت و امتلت عيونها بدموع الفرح:كللللووووويش أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كللللووووويش الحمدلله أحمدك يارب الهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد.

دانه سمعت صوتها على طول راحت لهم اتشوف ويش صاير.

دانه فرحانه لفرح أمها مستغربه:ويش صاير؟؟
أم جواد:جواد.
دانه فهمت على طول:لولولولولولويش.
شيماء:الحين بيجي ابوي ياخذنا.
دانه راحت غرفتها بسرعه:ياي باشوف جوادوه قاعد .. راحت غرفتها تجهز.
شيماء نفس الشي راحت غرفتها.
أم جواد صلت قرت قرأن.

بعد نص ساعه جى لهم ابو جواد .. راحوا معاه المستشفى كلهم فرحانين ينتظروا اللحظه الي يشوفوا فيها جواد. 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


مل من مكتبه و من كثر تفكيره في حوراء بعده خايف عليها لأن جوالها مقفل.
أخر شي قرر أنه يروح لقيس يسأله عنها.

رائد:السلام عليكم.
قيس:وعليكم السلام.
رائد قعد على الكرسي الي قدام قيس:خلصت شغلي.
قيس منشغل بالأوراق الي عنده:وأنا ويش أسوي لك؟؟
رائد:سولف معاي.
قيس:ولله أنك فاضي.
رائد:هيه فاضي و أبغاك اتكلم حوراء ويش سالفتها ليش قافله جوالها.
قيس:اففف منك ماتشوفني مشغول.
رائد:ياخي أبغى أطمن عليها.
قيس:هذوه تلفون أتصل انت اطمن.
رائد:مامنك فايده .. أتصل على البيت بس ماحد رد عليه فتصل مره ثانيه و محد رد عليه.
رائد:محد ايرد.
قيس:لا أكيد أمي قاعده .. رد اتصل.
رائد:نفس الشي ماحد ايرد.

قيس أخذ جواله أتصل على جوال أمه......
قيس:الوو أماه وينش ليش ماتردوا على البيت؟؟ .. ويـــش .. هالغبيه كيف ماأنتبهت .. يعني ماشمته .. اي زكام اي بطيخ .. خلاص الحين جاي في اي مستشفى انتوا؟؟ .. انزين مع السلامه.

رائد:طمني من في المستشفى؟؟
قيس:يعني من حوروه.
رائد خاف عليها:ويش فيها؟؟
قيس:تعال معاي و أقولك في السياره.

راحوا مع بعض......

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


وصلوا المستشفى وكل وحده تسابق الثانيه...
أبو جواد:هايه لحظه وين رايحين غيروا غرفته؟؟
أم جواد:يوووه ليش ماقلت من أول.
أبو جواد:انتوا أسرع مني مامداني أقولكم.
شيماء:وين غرفته بسرعه أبغى أشوفه؟؟
أبوجواد:أمشوا وراي.
دانه:أبوي أنت بطيئ قول كم رقم غرفته وأحنا انروح.
أبو جواد:هههههههههه.

وصلوا عند غرفته دخلوا..
على طول هادي راح لهم..
هادي بحركه بصبعه:اششش نام لاتزعجوه.
دانه بصوت عالي أشوي:نعم نعم وشو اينام ماكفاه نوم شهرين و نص.
شيماء:يعني مايدري أن أحنا بنجي له.
أم جواد:ماعليك منهم أهم شي لما قعد أكل شي؟؟ قال شي؟؟ ويش حاله؟؟ ويش قالوا عنه الدكاتره؟؟ ويش
جواد:ههههههه كل هالأسئله بيجاوب عليها هادي ما

ماكمل جملته الا ثلاثهم نطوا عليه.

جواد:اي اي اي لحظه لحظه أيدي.
أبو جواد:اشوي اشوي عليه لا تنسوا ايده.
أم جواد اتصيح من فرحتها:حمدلله على سلامتك ياولدي ولله البيت من دونك مو حليو.
شيماء دمعت عيونها:أشتقنا لك مالت عليك و أنت قاعد أتقول أيدي.
دانه حالها من حال أمها و شيماء:هيه جوادوه ولله أشتقنا لك.
جواد:هههههه ياحظي ثلاث مره وحده.
الكل:هههههههههههههه.
هادي:طيب أنا أستأذن.
جواد:وين وين رايح؟؟
هادي:لا برجع بعدين .. بخليهم على راحتهم << كان يقصد دانه.
هادي:اوكيه أشوفكم على خير.
الكل:مع السلامه .. طلع

دانه على طول فسخت عباتها:صحيح ويش حال ارجولك؟؟
جواد:ماأدري قالو لي ماأمشي عليها واجد عشان العمليه.
أم جواد:شهرين و نص ماحركتها مفروض تشفى.
جواد:بـــــــل غيبوبتي شهرين و نص .. راح علي المسلسل.
دانه شيماء:ههههههههههه.
أم جواد:بدل هالخرابيط الي اتقولها قوم صلي.
جواد:صليت .. أصلآ أنا صحيت من الفجر بس أتصلوا لهادي لأنه أول رقم عندهم و هادي ماخبركم الا لما شبع مني.
أم جواد:محد يشبع منك الله ايخليك لي ويش تبغى اطبخ لك اليوم أدري أكلهم مو حلو.
دانه:أقول شكلش نسيتي أن عندش بنات ثنتين الله ايخلينا .. طالعت شيماء.
شيماء:خلاص أني بسوي حادث عشان اتدلليني جذي.
أم جواد:ويه اسم لله عليش.
جواد:انطموا ثنتينكم أنا البكر و ولدها الوحيد أكيد بدللني.
دانه:مالت عليك.
جواد:ايقول هادي خلصتوا ادموعكم كلها علي.
شيماء:ولله ادموعي غاليه مفروض تفرح لو اطيح دمعه وحده عليك.
جواد:ماتقدري ماتصيحي علي.
دانه:ولله شايف عمرك.
جواد:مريض و من حقي.
أم جواد:ماتحس بألم في راسك مكان العمليه؟؟
جواد اتحسس الشاش الي في راسه:ماأدري أحس بألم بس أقاومه.
أم جواد:اذا تعبان ارتاح.
جواد:مو تعبان.
شيماء:جواد اذا تعبان 
جواد قاطعها:قلت لكم مو تعبان .. بس عطشان.
شيماء جابت له ماي.

شرب الماي الا بدخلة ابو جواد.....
أبو جواد:يلا مابتروحوا؟؟
جواد:ليش مامداكم.
أبو جواد:أنت تعبان و لازم ترتاح.
جواد:بمل بروحي.
شيماء:بجي لك مع هادي العصر.
دانه:وأني؟؟
شيماء بشكل مزاح:هادي مابياخذ راحته اذا جيتي معنا.
دانه:حلفــــــي.
شيماء:ههههه أمزح.
أم جواد:لا دانه أنتي تعالي معاي بعدين لما أجيب له الغذى .. لبست عباتها راحت لجواد باسته .. أعتني بنفسك.
جواد:انشالله.
دانه راحت باسته:أشوفك بعدين.
جواد ابتسم.
جت له شيماء وقبل ماأتقول أي شي ساسرها.
جواد بصوت واطي:لا اتقولي لساره أني صحيت.
شيماء بستغراب:ليش؟!
جواد:بعدين أقولش .. قولي لدانه مااتقول لها.
شيماء:انزين .. باسته .. باي .. راحوا.

انسدح على السرير وهو حاسس بألم في راسه بس الألم الي كان أقوى هو ألمه على ساره .. هادي قاله عن موت أهلها يعني أم ساره ووليد لأنه ماكان يدري عن موتهم بس درى عن أبو وليد بس هادي ماقاله بالتفصيلات يعني وش صار لساره و هلأشياء من جذي يبغى الوقت يمشي بسرعه عشان اتجي شيماء و يسألها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


أتصل لساره عشان يسألها عن الغذى بس ماردت فتصل على البيت و ماردت .. خاف عليها راح البيت على طول........

سلمان:سااره ســــــاااره ســــــــــااااره.

ماسمع رد فركب فوق .. لقى باب غرفتها مفتوح.

سلمان:ساره ساره أنتي أهني.

ساره طلعت من الحمام و هي اتنشف فمها بالفوطه وكان باين على شكلها تعبانه.

سلمان:ساره فيش شي؟؟
ساره مرتبكه:هاه لا مافي شي بس كنت كنت أرجع << تتقيئ.
سلمان:و الحين ويش اتحسي؟؟
ساره:لا أحسن بس برتاح و
قاطعها:خلاص ارتاحي و أنا بنظف الحمام.
ساره:لا لا لا مايحتاج اتنظفه نظفته من اشوي .. اممم صحيح ليش جاي؟؟
سلمان:أتصلت لش عشان أسألش عن الغذى مارديتي خفت عليش جيت .. أنتي ارتاحي الحين بس ويش تبغى الغذى؟؟
ساره:عادي الي يصير. 
سلمان:اوكيه ارتاحي .. باي .. راح.

ساره انبطحت على السرير ترتاح.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


قيس و رائد وصلوا المستشفى........

راحوا لغرفتها شافوا الشرطه طالعين من الغرفه و معاهم ابو قيس.

قيس:ويش حالها و ليش الشرطه؟؟
أبوقيس:ايقولوا يمكن كانت تبغى تنتحر من جذي حققوا معها.
رائد:المهم هي كيفها الحين؟؟
أبوقيس:سوو لها غسيل معده حطوا لها مغذي.
رائد:عادي ادخل؟؟
ابوقيس:مافي أحد غير أم قيس .. ادخل.

رائد دخل و قيس دخل وراه....

قيس:سلامات ماتشوفي شر.
حوراء من غير ماتطالع رائد:الله ايسلمك الشر مايجيك.
رائد بنظرات أسف:حمدلله على السلامه.
حوراء من دون ماتطالعه:الله ايسلمك.
قيس:كيف حالش الحين؟؟
حوراء:زينه.
أم قيس:قالوا بيرقدوها.
رائد وجه سؤاله لحوراء:ليش؟؟
حوراء من دون ماتطالعه:عن لايصيري لي مضاعفات.
قيس:كيف شربتيه؟؟ معقوله ماانتبهتي أنه كلوركس.
حوراء:ماانتبهت لأني كنت نعسانه توني قاعده من النوم و غير جذي متزكمه.
قيس:أهاا.

رائد أنتبه أن حوراء من أول ماجى وهي ماطالعته ابد .. افف بعدها زعلانه .. كيف بقدر أقولها أني كنت أمزح .. مستحيل أقول قدام الجماعه .. خلاص باجي لها بعدين بتفاهم معاها.

رائد:ليش جوالش مقفل؟؟
حوراء لأول مره اليوم طالعته بس بنظره مو عدله:انكسر وأني أكلمك أمس طاح من عندي وانكسر.
رائد فهم قصدها لأن مابينكسر الجوال بمجرد أنه طاح طيحه عاديه.
قيس:ماقلتيلي.
حوراء:مامداني .. تعال اذا رحت البيت جيب جوالي القديم و شريحتي حطيتها على التسريحه.
قيس:انزين.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#في المستشفى في غرفة جواد#

شيماء و هادي توهم واصلين.......

شيماء:هااااااااي.
جواد:هلا.
هادي:ها ويش اتحس الحين؟؟
جواد:ماأدري .. زين.
شيماء قعدت بالكرسي الي جنبه:أكيد أشتقت لي.
هادي:لا أشتاق لي أنا.
جواد:لا تتشابقوا مااشتقت لكم اشتقت لناس ثانين.
شيماء وقفت منقهره:مالت عليك .. هادي خلنا انروح مايستاهل الواحد يضيع وقته معاه.
هادي:ايه حبيبتي قومي خلنا لا انضيع وقتنا عليه.
جواد:ههههه شفيكم أنا قلت جذي عشان لا تتشابقوا.
شيماء:لا ولله كان يمديك اتقول أشتقت لكم اثنينكم.
جواد:أمزح .. تعالي قعدي.
شيماء قعدت.
جواد:قوليلي ويش صار و بالتفصيل.

شيماء قالت له كل شي صار....

جواد:الحقيره كيف قالت لها جذي؟؟
شيماء:استغلت ضعف ساره و حالتها و ألفت قصه أشبه بالحقيقه وساره صدقتها.
جواد سكت اشوي كلام شيماء ألمه لأن هذي الحقيقه:وساره ويش صار لها؟؟
شيماء:جاها انهيار عصبي.
جواد اتفاجئ.
شيماء:اترقدت في المستشفى ثلاث أيام .. وأني عرفت أن تينوه هي الي أخذت الصوره بعدين خافت و رجعتها.
جواد:وساره ويش صار لها؟؟
شيماء:ماادري بس ضعفت واجد و اتغيرت و من بعد ذاك اليوم ماشفتها تزورك.
جواد:كلميها الحين و حطيه اسبيكر.
شيماء طالعته.
جواد:اممم هادي
هادي ابتسم:بطلع بس برجع بسرعه.
جواد ابتسم له .. طلع هادي.

----------


## قطعة سكر

شيماء اتصلت لساره رن رنه رنتين ثلاث....
ساره:الووه.

حس بشي يتحرك بداخله عود عليه الم راسه.
شيماء حست له بهمس:جواد فيك شي؟؟
جواد:لا لا كلميها.

ساره:الووو شيماء.
شيماء:هلا.
ساره:أهلين.
شيماء:ويش حالش؟؟
ساره:زينه الحمدلله.
شيماء:ساره بقولش شي.
ساره:قولي.
شيماء طالعت جواد وبنبره فرحانه:جواد صحى من غيبوبة اليوم وهو بخير.
ساره متفاجئه: ساكته
جواد و شيماء ينتظروا ردها.
ساره ببرود:حمدلله على سلامته.

اثنينهم انصعقوا من ردة فعلها و برودها.

ساره:شيماء أخليش سلمان يناديني.
شيماء بعدها متفاجئه:اوكيه باي.
ساره:باي.

جواد انسدح على السرير:ليش؟؟!
شيماء:جواد ساره هلأيام متغيره ماادري ويش فيها.
جواد اتنهد:اتصلي لهادي.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


سدت الخط من شيماء و على طول صاحت من فرحتها و من شي ثاني .. كانت متعمده تخفي فرحها عن شيماء لسبب ماتبغى أحد يعرفه.

مسحت ادموعها راحت اتصلي صلاة شكر قرت قرأن حست براحه .. فكرت تتصل لحوراء تسأل عنها بعد الي صار لها أمس......

ساره ببتسامه:الووه.
حوراء:هلا .. ساروه الحقي على صديقتش علي .. اتخيلي من غبائي الفايح شربت كلوركس بدل الماي.
ساره:حلفي و أنتي وين الحين؟؟
حوراء:في المستشفى سوو لي غسيل معده و ماادري ويش.
ساره:ويش حالش الحين؟؟
حوراء:ماادري عادي بس أحس بدوار.
ساره:في اي مستشفى انتي؟؟
حوراء:مستشفى ال**** .. قولي لأملوه مامداني أقولها.
ساره:اوكيه باي.
حوراء:باي.


أتصلت لأمل قالت لها .. اتفقوا انهم يروحوا مع بعض.

راحت لسلمان و ابتسامتها اتشق الحلق:عمي بطلع.
سلمان استغرب ابتسامتها لأنها كانت تعبانه و لأنه طول الفتره الي راحت ماشافها تبتسم جذي:وين؟؟!
ساره:صديقتي في المستشفى باروح لها.
سلمان:في المستشفى و انتي فرحانه!!!
ساره:لا هي بخير الحين .. المهم باروح لها زين.
سلمان:تعالي من بيوديش؟؟
ساره:أمل بتمر علي.
سلمان كان بيتكلم بس سكت.
ساره:ويش كنت بتقول؟؟
سلمان:ولا شي .. راح غرفته.

كان بيقول لها أنا بوصلكم بس غير رايه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


بعد الغذى راح غرفته نام ساعه و ربع صحى ارتاح له اشوي .. راح لكمبيوتره فتح ايميله مالقى دانه طفاه .. فتح مجره أخذ جواله الثاني لقى 4 مكالمات و رساله.

فتح المكالمات و كانوا من عند دانه .. فتح الرساله.

"هلا دلعوه باركي لي أخوي صحى من غيبوبته وهو بخير.
دلعوه ليش كل مأتصل ماتردي فيش شي؟؟"

قيس: معقول جواد صحى!!!
على طول اتصل لها بس قبل ماترد انتبه أنه مو حاط الي يغير الصوت .. اوووه كنت باروح فيها.

دانه:هلا .. مالت عليش يالسخيفه اتصلت لش ليش ماتردي؟؟
قيس ويلي وحشني هالصوت.
دانه:الوووو
قيس<<دلع:هلا معاش معاش حمدلله على سلامة أخوش متى صحى؟؟
دانه:الله يسلمش اليوم الصبح.
قيس<<دلع:أهااا.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


وصلت فاطمه المستشفى قبل أمل ساره.......

أول مادخلت فاطمه على طول راحت لحوراء و راشد سلم عليها راح....

فاطمه:حمدلله على السلامه ولله خفت عليش .. ويش حالش الحين؟؟
حوراء:الله ايسلمش .. عاد مو لهدرجه مو كلوركس هو مصختوها.
فاطمه:جزاة الخير خايفين عليش.
حوراء:أكيد بتخافوا علي ماعندكم الا حوحو وحده.
فاطمه:لا حلفي .. المهم وين أحط الباقه؟؟
حوراء أشرت:هناك.
راحت فاطمه حطت الباقه:وين أمي؟؟
حوراء:في الحمام(أكرمكم الله).

الا تطلع ام قيس:يووء فاطمه جيتي.
فاطمه راحت لها باستها:ويش حالش اماه؟؟
ام قيس:زينه الحمدلله .. تعالي راشد راح؟؟ ابغاه ايوديني البيت.
فاطمه:لحظه باشوفه .. اتصلت له.....

راشد:هلا حبيبتي.
فاطمه مبتسمه:أهلين .. تعال وين أنت؟؟
راشد:عند باب المستشفى ليش؟؟
فاطمه:أذا ماعليك أمر وصل أمي البيت.
راشد:افاا عليش الحين جاي.
فاطمه ابتسمت:تسلم .. مع السلامه.
راشد:الله ايسلمش.

فاطمه:الحين بيجي .. تعالي كيف شربتيه معقوله ماشميتي ريحته؟؟!
حوراء بحركه سريعه:اصص
أم قيس:ايه بعد تعرفي بنات هلأيام ابد ماعندهم دبره اتوصل و تشرب ابد ماتفكر تغسله أول.
حوراء:افف أماه كنت نعسانه ماانتبهت ..كل منش احين بتلعي علي كفايه من شوي لعت علي.
فاطمه:وأني وش دخلني؟؟
حوراء:انتي الي فتحتي الموضوع.

اندق الباب الا هو راشد و راحت معاه أم قيس.

بعد ربع ساعه وصلوا أمل ساره......

أمل ساره:حمدلله على السلامه.
حوراء:الله ايسلمكم.

راحوا سلموا عليها و على فاطمه قعدوا...

أمل:ويش حالش فاطمه؟؟
فاطمه:بخير الحمدلله.
ساره:حوراء أنتي بخير الحين؟؟
حوراء:بل طالعه غريبه حوراء حوروه أحسن.
الكل:هههههههههههه.
حوراء:هيه بخير و بكره بيطلعوني مايحتاج اقعد في المستشفى.

الا يرن جوال حوراء......

حوراء طالعت الشاشه:اففففففففففف.
فاطمه:من المتصل؟؟
حوراء:رائد.
ساره:بعدش زعلانه!؟
فاطمه:ليش ويش صاير؟؟
حوراء:بعدين أقولش .. ردت على رائد....

حوراء:الوو.
رائد:هلا.
حوراء بطريقه مو عدله:أهلين.
رائد:معاش أحد؟؟
حوراء:هيه صديقاتي و أختي.
رائد:أهاا و متى بيطلعوا؟؟
حوراء شبه معصبه لأنها متوتره:لاولله تبغاني أقولهم يروحوا عشان حظرتك .. دزتها أمل و فاطمه لأنهم الأقرب لها.
رائد: سكت.
رائد:لما يطلعوا رني علي .. باي .. سد الخط بسرعه.

حوراء:هالغبي مايفهم ماأبغى أشوفه.
ساره:انزين يمكن يبغى يتفاهم معاش.
أمل:أتركي له فرصه.
فاطمه:أني مو فاهمه شي.
حوراء:أسمعي..............................



لما طلعوا فكرت بالكلام الي قالوه لها .. من جذي رنت عليه.

بعد نص ساعه جى لها و بأيده كيس و الأيد الثانيه باقة ورد.......

رائد:السلام عليكم.
حوراء بهدوء:وعليكم السلام.
عطاها الباقه.
حوراء:تسلم.
رائد قعد على السرير مسك ايدها:أحبش.
حوراء:واضح.
رائد:ممكن اتكلم معاش بوضوح؟؟
حوراء:اتفضل.
رائد:الا قلته لش كله خراط أصلآ أنا ماشفت جنان و لا عمري بفكر فيها و أنا قلت لش الي قلته لأني انقهرت انش مارحتي معاي و لأني كنت أبغى أشوف ردة فعلش
حوراء بمسخره:احلف.
رائد بجديه:حوراء ممكن تتركي مسخرتش مو هذا وقتها زين مني جاي اعتذر لش بعد الي قلتيه لي أمس و من اشوي.
حوراء:انزين احين أنت ويش تبغى؟؟
رائد:أبغاش تسامحيني.
حوراء:يعني تعترف أنك غلطان.
رائد:غلطان بس مو غلطان.
حوراء ابتسمت:كيف!؟
رائد:أنا كنت أمزح و مو غلط الواحد يمزح بس الغلط الشخص الي مزحت معاه.
حوراء:هذا تسميه مزح؟؟
رائد:أسميه حب ولله أحبش.
حوراء ابتسمت.
رائد:ماقلتيلي شصار في الجوال؟؟
حوراء:ضربته بالجدار.
رائد:بل شذنبه؟؟ .. أشوه ما كنت قدامش.
حوراء:ههههههه حطيت حرتي فيه.
رائد:مابتشتري لش غيره.
حوراء:مايحتاج عندي جوالي.
رائد عطاها الكيس:الا يحتاج.
فتحته لقت فيه جوال n80 الجديد.
حوراء:مره حليو بس ليش كلفت على نفسك مايحتاج عندي جوالي.
رائد بنظرات حلوه:مافي كلافه على زوجتي.
حوراء ابتسمت:شكرآ.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#في غرفة جواد #اليوم التالي.

طبعآ زاروه الأهل بس مو كلهم و الحين معاه قيس و بيجي له لؤي و هادي.

جواد:قيس
قيس:نعم.
جواد:أنت كنت بتقول لي شي قبل يوم الحادث بس مامداك .. تقدر تقوله الحين.
قيس:بل بل بعدك تذكر أنا قلت أكيد نسيت.
جواد:أنت قلت موضوك يخصك و يخص طرف ثاني و أنا أقدر أساعدك فأكيد بذكره.
قيس:ماأدري ماأحس هذا وقته.
جواد:عادي قول ماورانا شي.
قيس:أقول بس ماتقاطعني و تنتظرني لين أخلص.
جواد:اوكي.
قيس:أنا أبغى أتقدم لأختك أنا شفتها بالغلط و عجبتني و قلت لأبوي أني أبغى أخطبها بس أجلنا الموضوع عشان عرس أختي و أنت عارف ويش صار بعدين .. وأبغى أعرف رايك أول.
جواد:بس هي بعدها تدرس.
قيس:أنا عرفت من أختي أن باقي لها سنه و اتخلص و اذا هي تبغى اتكمل دراستها عادي نخطب و بعدين نتزوج.
جواد:ماادري بشاور الأهل.

فترة صمت قطعها صوت دق الباب..

جواد:اتفضل.
دخل هادي سلم على قيس و جواد..
جواد:تعال وين لؤي مو قلت بيجي معاك.
هادي أشر على الباب.
جواد و قيس طالعوا الباب لقوا لؤي امدخل راسه ويضحك.
جواد:اوب اوب لؤلؤه حلق شعره.
لؤي:لؤلؤه في عينك ،. راح له حضنه بقوه و طول في الحضنه.
لؤي:وحشتني يامعفن.
جواد:أنا امعفن توني متسبح.
لؤي سلم على قيس:ويش حالك قيس؟؟
قيس:الحمدلله بخير.
لؤي:اخ جوادوه لو شفتني كيف اصيح عليك كان ماعرفتني ولله اتفشلت قدام خلق الله كني بنيه.
جواد:ماحد قالك صيح.
لؤي:هذا جزاي اني أحبك.
رن جوال قيس.
قيس:أنا استئذن الحين بروح. 
جواد:وين مامداك ابو الشباب.
قيس:الأهل يبغوني .. يلا مع السلامه.
الكل:الله يسلمك.

جواد:لؤي أعترف من حبيت و متى؟؟
لؤي:مالت عليك كشفتني.
هادي:كيف عرفت؟؟
جواد:بسيطه هو كان متحديني أنه مابيحب و أنا قلت له أنه بيحب فتحديته اذا حب يحلق شعره و حلقه الأخ.
هادي:هههههههههه خوش تحدي.
لؤي:أسمع أنا مو حبيت حبيت بس شكلي.
جواد:اي منووو؟؟
لؤي:وحده بنت أمها و ابوها.
جواد:أكيد بنت أمها و ابوها عجل بنت من؟؟ انزين وين شفتها؟؟ وويش صار؟؟ هي اتحبك؟؟
لؤي:أحلف اتحبني هي زين تذكرني.
جواد:اففففف جاوب على أسئلتي.
لؤي:شفتها في المحل كم مره بس كنت عادي يعني ماكنت أحس بشي بس لما جيت لك شفتها و أول مره بحياتي أحس بفشله لأنها شافتني أصيح عليك
جواد:هههههههههه ويلي موقف محرج هههههه.
لؤي:مالت عليك ماتصلح الواحد يقولك شي.
هادي:ماعليك منه هذا دايم يتمسخر.
لؤي:اي ولله صدقت خلاص مابقوله شي.
جواد:هااايه أنت ماعليك من هاديوه كمل بعدين ويش صار؟؟
هادي:الحين هاديوه و من قبل حبيبك و مادري شوو.
جواد:اففف خلنا نسمع ويش صار.
لؤي:المهم أنا قمت أفكر في فشيلتي خاصه أن صاحبتها كانت معاها و شافتني و غير جذي مروا علي ثلاث بنات سوني مهزله الله يلعنهم .. انا نسيت السالفه و البنت بس قبل كم يوم شفتها في المحل و الظاهر أن أحمدوه الخايس كان ايغازلها لأنها كانت اتصرخ عليه .. أنا سألتها ويش تبغى بس هي ردت علي بصوت حتى القريب منها مايسمعه .. لا أرادي ضحكت عليها عاد هي اتفشلت مسكينه و طلعت من المحل بسرعه.
جواد:وبعدين؟؟
لؤي:خلاص.
جواد:أحلف يعني ماتعرف عنها شي؟؟
لؤي:الا هي ساكنه في البيت الي جنب المحل و أنا عرفت عنها كل شي تقريبآ.
هادي:الله على العاشق.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت ابو قيس#

البنات كانوا جاين لحوراء يتحمدوا لها بالسلامه.......

حوراء:صحيح حمدلله على سلامة جواد.
دانه و شيماء:الله يسلمش
أمل فاطمه:حمدلله على سلامته.
دانه و شيماء:الله يسلمكم.
اتوجة نظرات حوراء لساره:ساره ويش فيش؟؟
ساره:هاه مافي شي عادي.
حوراء:امفهيه و طاير عقلش.
ساره مرتبكه:لا مو طاير عقلي.
حوراء(اوكى بعدين أشوف ويش سالفتش).


مر الوقت بسرعه و البنات طلعوا بس بعد ماقرروا انهم يزوروا فاطمه في بيتها و يشاهدوا شريط العرس لأن مامداهم يروحوا لها من قبل.

بعد ساعه من طلوع البنات جت عقيله و قعدت مع حوراء.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت سلمان#

بعد ماخلص غذاه راح يتسبح بعدين لبس ثيابه و اتجهز راح المطبخ لساره الي كانت تغسل الصحون.

سلمان:أنا طالع تبغي شي؟؟
ساره:وين؟؟
سلمان شدد نظراته عليها:باروح ازور جواد في المستشفى.
ساره اتغيرت ملامحها لفت للصحون:انزين لا تتأخر.
سلمان:ماتلاحظي أنش غريبه؟؟
ساره اتحاول تظبط نفسها:كيف غريبه؟؟
سلمان لفها له باس جبهتها:لا اتخلي اي شي يأثر فيش .. بحاول ماأتأخر .. تركها راح.

ساره(ياربي ويش اسوي؟؟؟؟؟؟)

بدت ادموعها تطيح وهي اتغسل الصحون كانت ادموعها حاره رغم سكوتها.

لما خلصت راحت غرفتها و كالعاده مسكت دبدوبها صاحت....

بعد ربع ساعه رن تلفون الي في غرفتها .. مسحت ادموعها ردت.

ساره:الووه.
حوراء:هلا.
ساره:اهلين.
حوراء:ويش حالش؟؟
ساره:زينه.
حوراء:شوفي أني و أملوه بنجي لش الحين.
ساره:حياكم في أي وقت.
حوراء:انزين روحي اجهزي.
ساره:أوكى.
حوراء:باي.
ساره:باي.

راحت اتشوف المكان و اترتبه بعدين اتسبحت و جهزت....

بعد ساعه جوا لها.......

حوراء:ساره بندخل في الموضوع على طول.
ساره:اتفضلوا.
أمل:ساره ويش فيش؟؟
حوراء:عمري ماشفتش جذي ذبلانه مره و كل ساهيه و ماتتكلمي واجد غير مو ساره الي نعرفها.
أمل:أني اتوقعت اذا اتعافى جواد بترجعي مثل ماكنتي بس اشوف أنش صرتي أعظم من قبل.
ساره:خلاص برجع مثل قبل.
حوراء:لا ولله سكتينا بكلمتين .. قولي ويش الي امخليش جذي؟؟ شوفي شكلش كيف صار.
ساره دارت وجهها لجه ثانيه:مافي شي.
حوراء:ساره مو معقول مافيش شي.
ساره صرخت:مافي شي مافي شي تركوني بحالي .. صاحت.
حوراء كانت الأقرب لها فحضنتها:ساره خلاص اذا هالشي يضايقش خلاص مانبغى نعرف شي.
أمل:ولله لأن أحنا خايفين عليش نبغى نعرف ويش فيش.
ساره: اتصيح ماجاوبت عليهم.
حوراء:خلاص ساره تكفي لا تصيحي ولله ادموعش غاليه علينا.
ساره بدموعها:تكفوا لا تفتحوا معاي هالموضوع.
أمل:خلاص مابنفتحه بس انتي لا تصيحي.
حوراء:ساره خلاص.
ساره:كح كــح .. وقفت.
أمل:ويش فيش؟؟ وين رايحه؟؟
ساره:هاه مافي شي .. بغسل وجهي .. راحت.

بعد ربع ساعه...

أمل:حوروه سارو اتأخرت واجد ماصارت غسال وجه.
حوراء:اي ولله مصختها.
أمل:اتخيلي صار لها شي.
حوراء:لا تفاولي عليها.
أمل:ناديها.
حوراء:حلفي مثلآ سلمان أهني فشله.
أمل:أيه خلاص لا تناديها.
حوراء:ههههههههه.
أمل:لا صحيح ساروه اتأخرت.
حوراء:ياربي وين راحت؟؟ .. لبست عباتها.
أمل:وين رايحه؟؟
حوراء:باروح أشوفها.

الا بدخلة ساره.........

أمل:وين كنتي؟؟ خوفتينا.
حوراء:ماصارت غسال وجه.
ساره:هههه كنت أسوي عصير .. حوروه ليش لا بسه عباتش؟؟
حوراء:ههههه كنت بروح لش.
ساره:أهااا.
أمل:صحيح الساعه كم بتروحي لفاطمه بكره؟؟
ساره:ماأدري سبع ثمان في هالوقت.

قعدوا يسولفوا .. رن جوال ساره راحت بعيد...

ساره:هلا.
سلمان:أهلين .. تعالي معاش أحد؟؟
ساره:أيه.
سلمان:خلاص باي.
ساره:باي..


رجعت لهم .. شافتهم لبسوا عبيهم...
ساره:وين رايحين؟؟
حوراء:خلاص بنروح.
ساره:ليش؟؟
أمل:ورانا أشغال.
ساره:أشغال؟!
أمل:ههههه حسينوه أخوي مريض و أمي بتطلع.
ساره:أهااا.

سلموا عليها طلعوا .. بس ماانتبهوا على سلمان الي كان قاعد في الحديقه و كان فرحان لأنه شاف أمل من زمان ماشافها.

دخل البيت راح الصاله قعد على الكنبه.....

جت ساره:اوه أنت أهني؟؟
سلمان:توني جاي.
ساره:أهااا.
سلمان:مابتسأليني عن حال أحد؟؟
ساره: ساكته
سلمان: على كيفش .. راح.

ساره(اف لو فيك خير كان تقولي قبل ماأسألك).


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت أبو جواد#
*غرفة شيماء*

دانه:افف مي حاله هذي.
شيماء:صدقتي كل مانروح له اتحسيه يبغى يسألنا.
دانه:و المصيبه هي حتى ماسألتنا عن حاله .. ويلي على أخوي العاشق الولهان.
شيماء:لا صحيح ويش فيها ساره مو معقول بعد الي سوته عشان جواد حتى ما سألت عنه.
دانه:تتوقعي عشان الصوره.
شيماء:مستحيل أتكون سخيفه لحدها تدري أن جواد يحبها كفايه أنه ضحى بحايته عشانها حتى لو بتزعل ما توصل لدرجة أنها ماتسأل معقوله مايجيها فضول تعرف حاله معقوله مااشتاقت له .. شكلي بسألها ليش؟؟
دانه:حلفي!! ويش بتقولي؟؟ (ولله ساره ماسألتي عن أخوي ليش؟؟)>> بطريقه تضحك.
شيماء:مو هذا قصدي بعدين أني و ساره عادي .. يعني بسألها مو عشان أنه أخوي عشان أني أبغى أعرف ويش فيها؟؟
دانه:كيفش نعرف نتصرف مع جواد نظراته كلها تسأل عنها.
شيماء:ماادري .. خلاص بسألها بكره في بيت فاطمه اذا مدانا.
دانه:مااتوقع يمديي كلميها بالتلفون.
شيماء:ماأبغى جذي مابشوف ردة فعلها.
دانه:ماأتوقع اتقول لش.
شيماء:مالت عليش.
دانه:أغصان الجنه انشاءالله .. طلعت من الغرفه.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

#بيت راشد#

أجتمعوا البنات كلهم........

شيماء:أبغى أشوف البوم الصور.
فاطمه:لحظه باروح أجيبه.
حوراء:جيبي كاس فيه ثلج معاش.
فاطمه:حلفي فاضيه لش روحي جيبي لنفسش البيت بيتش.
حوراء:اففف اعتبريني ضيفه.

فاطمه راحت اتجيب البوم صور العرس .. حوراء راحت تاخذ كاس و اتحط فيه ثلج.

دانه:افففففف.
شيماء أمل:ويش فيش؟؟
دانه:ضايق خلقي ماباقي شي عن المدرسه.
أمل:اففف لا اتلوعي جبدي بروحي خايفه في الجامعه ماأعرف أحد.
شيماء:وحدكم لا بروحكم خلصت أجازتكم.
دانه أمل:افففففففففف.

جت حوراء........
حوراء:ويش فيكم؟؟
شيماء:خلصت اجازتهم.
حوراء:ايه صحيح بتبدى الدوامات .. أشوه الحمدلله افتكيت من الدراسه.
أمل:ساره ويش فيش ساكته؟؟
شيماء:بل أني نسيت أنها قاعده معانا.
ساره:عادي أسمعكم.

جت فاطمه.........
فاطمه:منهي تبغى تشوفه أول؟؟
شيماء:أني طبعآ لأن أني الا قلت لش .. أخذت الألبوم.

دانه صارت جنب شيماء من اليسار و أمل من اليمين يعني شيماء وسطهم يطالعوا الصور.

فاطمه:ساره مابتشوفيه؟؟
ساره:بنتظرهم يخلصوا منه.
فاطمه:أهااا.

حوراء قعدت جنب ساره:أحم على شو اتفقنا أمس؟؟
ساره ابتسمت:بصير طبيعيه خلاص.
حوراء:ايه زين.
ساره:فاطمه نبغى انشاهد شريط العرس.
فاطمه:الحين بحطه بس انتظر يخلصوا من الصور.
شيماء:فطيموه هذي الصوره مره احليوه.
فاطمه راحت لها:باشوف اي هي؟؟
شيماء:هذي.
فاطمه:لأن هالحركه أني طلبتها.

شيماء حطت الصوره الي بعدها و كانت لفاطمه مع قيس....

دانه(افف أبغى أشوفه بروحي جذي ماأشوف عدل .. ويلي عليه يهبل):خلاص بشوفه اذا خلصتوا ماأشوف شي جذي.
شيماء:بكيفش.

لما خلصوا أخذت الألبوم ساره بعدين دانه.

فاطمه حطت شريط العرس......

حوراء:ساروه ساروه شوفي الحين بتطلع لش لقطه اتفجرت من الضحك لما شفتها.
ساره:ماتستحي و اتقولي بعد.
حوراء:يووء عشان تبري ذمتي.

طلعت القطه و الكل ضحك حتى ساره.

[ساره كانت ترقص بس الصندل الي لابسته عورها ففسختها و رقصت و المضحك في الي صار أن الصندل شبك في الذيل حق ثوب ساره من دون ماتنتبه و طول ماكانت ترقص ماانتبهت له]

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


*مكالمه بين شيماء و ساره*

شيماء:ساره تعالي لي اليوم.
ساره:لا انتي تعالي.
شيماء:ماعندش عذر جواد مو في البيت بعده في المستشفى.
ساره:و سلمان مو موجود يعني انتي تعالي أني ماعندي أحد يوصلي.
شيماء سكتت.
ساره:صدق سلمان مو موجود ولو كان موجود كان قلت له يوصلني.
شيماء:خلاص الحين باجي.
ساره:ايه زين بس أبغاش تجيبي معاش حاجه.
شيماء:ويش هي؟؟
ساره:صورتي.
شيماء:أهااا أوكيه ماعليه باي.
ساره:باي.


بعد نص ساعه جت لها .. راحوا غرفة ساره.........

شيماء:ساره.
ساره:نعم.
شيماء:مو أني حسبة أختش؟؟
ساره:أكثر من أنش اتكوني أختي.
شيماء:قولي لي ويش فيش؟؟
ساره:ويش فيكم كلكم تسألوني هالسؤال يعني وحده ماتوا كل أهلها ويش تبغوني اسوي.
شيماء:ساره الي اتسويه في نفسش غلط
ساره(كأنش تدري ويش سويت).
شيماء:كلنا مصيرنا انموت مو انتي الوحيده الي فقدت أهلها خلاص الي راح راح فكري بالمستقبل بنفسش بحياتش الدنيا ماوقفت لين أهني في ناس واجد اتهمهم صحتش و حياتش أني دانه أبوي صديقاتش سلمان ..وجهة نظراتها لعيون ساره.. و جواد.
ساره دارت وجهها عن شيماء.
شيماء:ساره معقوله نسيتي جواد.
ساره: ساكته
شيماء:ليش؟؟ أنتي من يوم شفتي مرام ماسألتي عن جواد <<<< ماتدري أن ساره كانت تروح له كل أسبوع.
ساره:وين صورتي؟؟
شيماء:ساره سألتش جاوبي على سؤالي.
ساره:ماعندي جواب .. جيبي الصوره.
شيماء:مو فاهمه لش ساره .
ساره:ولا أحد بيفهم.
شيماء لفتها لجهتها:عن الأسلوب البايخ و قولي ويش فيش.
ساره بأصرار:أبغى الصوره.
شيماء قعدت على السرير طلعت الصوره عطتها ايها:مابطلع الا لين عرفت سالفتش.
ساره أتأملت الصوره رمت نفسها على السرير:وحشني.
شيماء انبطحت جنبها:واضح.
ساره:تتمسخري؟؟
شيماء:أكيد.
ساره أخذت دبدوبها:لا اتقولي اله أني قلت وحشني.
شيماء:ليش؟؟
ساره:أحسن له.
شيماء:كيف يعني؟؟
ساره: ساكته.
شيماء:اففففف ساروه بطيتي جبدي.
ساره:تكفي مااقدر.
شيماء:مافي اتقولي يعني اتقولي.
ساره:ماكنت ادري أنش حنانه جذي.
شيماء:بعدش ماتشوفي شي .. أخذت غرشة العطر الموجوده عطرت نفسها .. ريحته حلوه.
ساره:تسلمي.
شيماء:يلا قولي. 
ساره:شيماء ماعندي شي أقوله.

رن جوال شيماء.........
شيماء:هلا.
هادي:هلا عمري .. أنا برى اطلعي.
شيماء:اوكيه الحين بطلع.
هادي:باي.
شيماء:باي.

ساره:بتروحي!!؟
شيماء:أيه ماادري ويش فيه هادي جى من وقت .. لبست عباتها ووصلتها ساره لين الباب سلمت عليها طلعت.

----------


## قطعة سكر

الفصل الثاني

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هادي كان ينتظر شيماء فعن الملل حط له سيدي الأغاني الي عنده....

ركبت شيماء السياره:السلام عليكم.
هادي:وعلكيم السلام.
شيماء:هادي صاير شي؟؟
هادي:لا.
شيماء:عجل ليش جاي من وقت؟؟
هادي:أشتقت لش.
شيماء استحت:لا صدق قول ليش؟؟
هادي:لما نطلع من عند جواد بتعرفي.


راحوا المستشفى............

شيماء هادي:السلام عليكم.
جواد:وعلكيم السلام.
هادي:شخبارك اليوم؟؟
جواد:زي أمس و الي قبله.
شيماء:جواد لا اتقول جذي.
جواد:افففف أنا مليت متى بيطلعوني خلاص أنا اشفيت.
هادي:قالوا بعد ثلاث أيام.
جواد:بل ويش يصبرني؟؟
شيماء قعدت جنبه:أبوي قال اذا طلعت من المستشفى بيذبح خروف و بيعزم العيله و الجيران و الي يعرفهم وناسه يعني.
جواد طالعها:كنتي مع ساره مو؟؟
شيماء:أيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هادي قالك؟؟
هادي:ماقلت له.
جواد:ريحة عطرها.
شيماء:أهاااا.
جواد ايغير الموضوع:صحيح باركوا لي.
هادي شيماء:على ويش؟؟
جواد:بيشيلوا الجبس عن ايدي.
هادي شيماء:مبروووك.
جواد:الله يبارك فيكم.


قعدوا سولفوا معاه ساعه بعدين طلعوا.........


شيماء:أنت قلت بتقولي لين طلعنا .. يلا قول.
هادي:انزين انتي ويش فيش؟؟
شيماء:ماادري ضيقت خلقي ساره بس الي ضيق خلقي أكثر جواد كان متعمد يغير السالفه.
هادي:أهااا.
شيماء:انزين يلا قول.
هادي:ولا شي بس أبغى أتعشى معاش في مطعم من جذي ماكنت أبغاش تتأخري.
شيماء ابتسمت.
هادي:أي مطعم تبغي؟؟
شيماء:اي مكان تكون أنت معاي فيه حلوو.
هادي:الله ايخليش لي.


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


بعد ثلاث أيام........

جواد طلع من المستشفى و طبعآ مثل ماقالت شيماء أبوجواد سوى له عزيمه لأنه كان نادر .. شيماء و دانه عزموا بعض اصحابهم.......

شيماء راحت اتنادي على جواد لأنه اتأخر و الرجال يبغوا يشوفوه و يتحمدوا له بالسلامه.


دقت الباب.
جواد:دخلي.
شيماء:كيف عرفتني؟؟ اوب اوب جواد كاشخ.

(كان لابس ثوب و غطره طالع جنااااان)

جواد ببرود:ليش في مره شفتيني مو كشخه؟؟
شيماء:لا مو قصدي جذي أنت معروف ماتحب الرسميات بس جذي أحلى.
جواد:أهااا.
شيماء:انزين كيف عرفتني؟؟
جواد:ما عرفتش بس أبوي تحت مع الرجال فأكيد وحده الي دقت الباب مو واحد.
شيماء:انزين ليش تتكلم جذي؟؟
جواد:ماادري .. تدري أول مادخلت الغرفه حسيت بمدري ويش؟؟
شيماء:كيف يعني؟؟
جواد:ماادري .. وحشني البيانو نفسي أعزف عليه بس مااقدر ايدي.
شيماء مبتسمه:انشالله تشفى بسرعه .. أبوي يبغاك اتروح للرجال.
جواد:أحس نفسي راجع من السفر أحس نفس الأحساس الي حسيته لما رجعت من أمريكا بس في أختلاف.
شيماء:ويش هو؟؟
جواد:لما رجعت ماكنت حامل هم بس الحين حامل.
شيماء سكتت ماعرفت ويش اتقول.
جواد مسكها:يلا أبوي بيهزئني اذا اتأخرت أكثر.

طلعوا من الغرفه......

جواد راح للرجال و شيماء راحت اتكلم بالتلفون.........

شيماء:ليـــــش؟؟؟؟!!!
جت لها دانه:ويش فيش اتصرخي؟؟
شيماء:ساره اتقول مابتجي.
دانه:ليش؟؟!!
شيماء:لحظه .. مسكت سماعة التلفون .. ساره ليش مابتجي؟؟
ساره متردده:أحس نفسي تعبانه.

دانه:ويش قالت؟؟
شيماء:لحظه .. اتقول تعبانه.
دانه اتنرفزت:صراحه سخيفه ولد خالها طالع من المستشفى حتى ماتجي تتحمد له بالسلامه هذا الا عن حساب اتحبه وهو الا كان بيضحي بحياته عشانها .. من نرفزتها تركتها راحت.

ساره سمعت كل كلام دانه.
شيماء:ساره
ساره:شيماء أسفه بس مااقدر اجي.
شيماء:ساره مو معقول الي اتسويه حتى لو صدقت أنش تعبانه مابصدق أنش مابتجي بس عشان أنش تعبانه.
ساره: ساكته.
شيماء:بكيفش .. باي.
ساره:باي.

شيماء:مو معقوله .. ويش فيها.


[سلمان حاول في ساره أنها اتروح لأن هو بعد بيروح من جذي ماكان يبغاها تقعد في البيت ابروحها وهو يمكن يتأخر بس ساره مارضيت اتروح]


طبعآ جوا البنات و استغربوا أن ساره مو موجوده.......

سلمان قعد معاهم ساعه و راح البيت عشان ساره........


*غرفة النساء*

أمل تكلم حوراء بصوت واطي:تتوقعي ساره صحيح تعبانه لو اتخرط.
حوراء:شكلها تعبانه صحيح بس حاطه التعب حجه عشان ماتجي.
أمل:ايه ليش؟؟
حوراء:مسوى أني قاعده في قلبها .. ويش دراني عنها .. شافت عقيله اتقوم .. عقيلوه بتروحي؟؟
عقيله:أيه جى السواق.
حوراء:مامداش.
عقيله:خلاص باروح .. سلمت عليها راحت راحت معاها دانه

حوراء:يووه نسيت بوكها عندي .. لبست عباتها راحت.


........

في جهه ثانيه كان جواد يحاول يقنع لؤي في أنه يقعد أكثر بس لؤي مارضى.


جواد:لؤي أقعد ماوراك شي.
لؤي:باروح .. أنا واعد أختي أني بوديها مكتبه تشتري أغراض للمدرسه.
جواد:وأنت بتقص لي قصة حياتك.
لؤي:ههههههه عشان تعرف أني مشغول.
جواد:زين روح معاها بعدين.
لؤي:بتروح بيت صديقتها .. فجئه وقف زي المتفاجئ .. جـ جواد.
جواد:ويش فيك؟؟
لؤي:حبيبتي أقصد البنت الي قلت لك عنها.
جواد:وين؟؟
لؤي:هناك البنات الثلاث هي لابسه شنطه بيج (طبعآ دانه كانت لابسه عباتها).
جواد:هذي صديقة أختي.
لؤي:أحلف.
جواد:ولله .. يلا أمشي.
لؤي:وين؟؟
جواد:لا تبغى تقعد أتطلع.
لؤي:مو هذا قصدي .. سلم عليه راح.


في الليل بعد ماطلعوا كل الناس جواد نادى على شيماء راحوا غرفته.

جواد:ساره ماجت مو؟؟
شيماء:قالت تعبانه.
جواد:قلت لش جت لو لا ماقلت ليش ماجت.
شيماء:انزين لا تعصب.
جواد أخذ نفس:خلاص روحي.
شيماء قامت.
جواد:نادي على دانه.
شيماء:ويش تبغى منها؟؟
جواد:بعدين تعرفي.


راحت نادت على دانه......

دانه:اتقول شيموه أنت تبغاني.
جواد:سكري الباب.

سكرت الباب قعدت مقابله...
جواد:دانه في واحد جى طلبش.
دانه:ويش؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
جواد:أنا قلت لأبوي عنه وأبوي سأل عنه باقي رايش.
دانه:وين قاعدين .. حتى أسمه ماقلته لي كيف بقول راي؟؟
جواد:اوه أسف بس لأني تعبان نسيت ماأقولش .. هو صاحبي قيس أخو صديقتكم و

عاد اتخيلوا ردة فعل دانه سكتت ماعرفت ويش اتقول أو ويش اتسوي حتى كلام جواد ماسمعته الا أخر شي.
جواد:دانه تسمعيني.
دانه:هاه أيه أيه.
جواد:زين انتي فكري بعدين ردي علي.
دانه مستحيه لحدها:انشالله .. تركته راحت على طول.


انسدح على السرير بتعب نام.

.........

دانه راحت غرفتها مو مستوعبه شي حست نفسها في حلم .. أول شي سوته أنها اتصلت على دلع<<قيس .. بس كالعاده طلع لها مقفل فرسلت رساله.

"هلا
دلوعوه اذا فتحتي جوالش اتصلي لي بليز."

جت لها شيماء......
شيماء:دانوه ويش يبغى جواد؟؟
دانه:قيس خطبني.
شيماء:كللووويش
دانه:قاعده في جبدش أني.
شيماء:من هو هذا؟؟
دانه:أخو حوراء.
شيماء:حلفي.
دانه:ولله.
شيماء:وانتي ويش رايش؟؟
دانه:ويش دراني ماادري صار الموضوع جدي.
شيماء:يعني ويه؟؟
دانه:ويش دخلش خليني أفكر.

رن جوال دانه.......

دانه:ياي دلعوه اتصلت.

شيماء تركتها راحت.....

دانه:الووه هلا.
دلع<<قيس:هلا.
دانه:دلعوه اتخيلي ويش صار؟؟
دلع<<قيس:ويش صار؟؟
دانه:قيس.
دلع<<قيس مبتسم:ويش فيه؟؟
دانه:خطبني.
دلع<<قيس:حلفي .. و وافقتي؟؟
دانه:طبعآ لا.
دلع<<قيس:ليييش!!
دانه:اتخيلي أوافق بسرعه بيقول ميته عليه.
دلع<<قيس:انزين متى بتقولي رايش؟؟
دانه:ماادري بس مو في هاليومين طبعآ.
دلع<<قيس:مسكين بيقعد على أعصابه حرام.
دانه:لا عادي.


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


بعد أسبوع ردة دانه على جواد قالت له أنها موافقه بس بشرط اتكون الحفله أيام العيد لأن المدرسه بدت و مايمديها تشتري لها أغراض.

طبعآ مرت أيام المدرسه ثقيله على دانه لأنها في ثالث و لأن جو البيت مايساعدها تذاكر يعني تشوف أختها شيماء ماخذه راحتها في النوم و السهر و جواد أخذ له أجازه مرضيه عشان رجله و الدوخه الي تجيه في راسه أما عن ايده فبدت اتخف يوم عن يوم.


بالنسبه لأمل كانت الجامعه شي جديد عليها خاصه أنها تختلف عن المدرسه بأشياء واجد أولها أن حوراء و ساره مو معاها بس كانت اتكلمهم كل يوم.


مر شهر رمضان الكريم بسرعه كانوا مستانسين في هالشهر الفضيل الكل فرحان ماعدا اثنين كان الي ينغص عليهم فرحتهم شوقهم لبعضهم ،، جواد ماكان يقدر يشوف ساره لأنها ماجت بيتهم من طلع من المستشفى وهو ماجرب يروح بيت سلمان لأن مافي فايده ماراح يشوفها.


طبعآ في العيد لازم ساره بتروح بيت خالها اتعايدهم،،كيف تتوقعوا بيكون لقاءها مع جواد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







بعده مايخلص الجزء خلنا انشووف ويش بيصير<<أقصد تقروا ههههههه.


#بيت سلمان#


صحى من الصبح عشان يقدر يلحق يصلي صلاة العيد في المسجد .. جهز و لما خلص راح دق باب غرفة ساره بس ماسمع رد فدخل لقاها نايمه..........

سلمان:ساره ساره أنا بطلع.
ساره فتحت عيونها اشوي:وين؟؟
سلمان:باروح أصلي العيد.
ساره غمضت عيونها أشرت بيدها:خلاص روح .. بس لا تتأخر انتظرك في الفطور.
سلمان:انشالله .. راح.


بعد ساعه تقريبآ قامت سوت الفطور .. قعدت على الطاوله تتأمل المكان ،، هذا أول عيد من دون أهلها و جدتها .. يالله في سنه وحده خسرت خمسه أشخاص اتحبهم .. فكرت في الأشياء الأيجابيه الي صارت لها (((قوية علاقتها بأمل و حوراء .. صارت ماتستغني عن شيماء و لا دانه .. اتعرفت على شخصية فاطمه أكثر .. الأيام الي قضتها معاهم بالنسبه لها أحلى أيامها))).
أحتارت في نقطه اتضيفها مع الأيجابيات أو السلبيات.

حب جواد لها و حبها له هذا أكثر شي غير حياتها و شخصيتها بعد أكثر أنسان حست بحبه لها بس الحين تتمنى لو ماكان ايحبها و ينساها.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


رن جوالها وهي في عز نومها.
حوراء:اففففف ابغى أنام.

حوراء بصوتها النايم:الوووه.
رائد:يا حلاة هالصوت النايم.
حوراء مبتسمه:هلا.
رائد:عسى ماحد قبلي قالش كل عام وانتي بخير متباركه بالعيد.
حوراء:لا أنت أول واحد .. وانت بخير الله يبارك فيك.
رائد:يلا حبيبتي خلاص بسش نوم.
حوراء:خلاص الحين باقوم.
رائد:مو تنامي.
حوراء:لا مابنام.
رائد:عجل أخليش باي.
حوراء:باي.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت راشد#

صحت مالقت زوجها في السرير قامت غسلت وجهها راحت اتدوره في الصاله و المطبخ شافت الفطور و ورقه........

"حبيبتي..
أنا سويت لش الفطور افطري و اجهزي عشان نروح بيت أهلي انعايدهم بعدين بيت أهلش زين.
صح نسيت ماأقولش كل عام و انتي بخير"

فاطمه ابتسمت:وانت بخير .. فطرت راحت تجهز.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت أبو حسن#


أمل صحت من وقت جهزت و باركت لأمها و أبوها و أخوتها قعدت تنتظرهم يخلصوا عشان يروحوا بيت جدهم .. قررت تتصل لساره تمت هي تنتظرهم.

أمل:الووه هلا.
ساره:أهلين كيفك؟؟
أمل:بخير الحمدلله .. كل عام و انتي بخير.
ساره:وانتي بخير .. متباركه بالعيد.
أمل:الله يبارك فيش .. بتروحي بيت خالش؟؟
ساره:أيه بروح.
أمل:أهاا عجل سلمي على شيماء و دانه و باركي لهم .. و وسلمي على ناس و باركي لهم.
ساره فرحانه:حلفي متأكده.
أمل مستحيه:خلاص يلا باي كشي باروح.
ساره:ههههههههه باي.

راحت لسلمان الي كان توه من ربع ساعه جاي.......

ساره:اممم في ناس ايسلموا عليك و يباركوا لك.
سلمان على وجهه علامة أستفهام:من؟؟
ساره ابتسمت:يعني من؟؟
سلمان وقف ببتسامه عريضه:حلفـــــــي.
ساره:يعني بلعب عليك.
سلمان:ساروه قلبي ايدق.
ساره:هههههه الله ايساعدك.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت ابو جواد#


شيماء قعدت أول وحده في البيت كله حتى قبل أبوجواد و جواد .. اتسبحت و خلصت كل شي بس بقى عليها المكياج قررت اتحط لها بعدين .. أبو جواد صحى و قالها تصحي جواد عشان الصلاه.

شيماء ملت من القعده بروحها فراحت اتصحي دانه بس دانه مارضيت تقعد.

من جذي عودت غرفتها .. انسدحت على السرير اتفكر بس من دون ماتحس نامت.


لما رجع جواد من المسجد راح لها الغرفه لقاها نايمه راح المجلس.....

جواد:عودت نامت.
هادي:أحلف.
جواد:شكلها من الملل نامت.
هادي:اممم جواد ممكن طلب.
جواد:قول.



حست بأحد يحوس في شعرها فتحت عيونها......

هادي:صباح الخير.
شيماء:هادي
هادي:كل عام و انتي بخير.
شيماء:و أنت بخير!!!!!
هادي:ويش فيش؟؟؟
شيماء:أحس نفسي في حلم.

جواد:لا مو حلم.
هادي:اففففففف ليش جيت؟؟
جواد:لا تبغاني أخليك مع أختي بروحكم في الغرفه.
هادي:ياأخي زوجتي عادي مافيها شي.
جواد:اذا صارت في بيتك قول هالكلام.
شيماء:خلاص عاد.
جواد مسك هادي:ايه شيماء أحنا بننزل الحين.
هادي:أنا ماقلت بنزل.
جواد:هادي.
هادي:خلاص .. أشوفش بعدين باي حبيبتي.
جواد سحبه:امشي .
شيماء:ههههههههههه.

........


طبعآ اجتمعت العائله كلها في بيت ابوجواد .. ساره و سلمان راحوا لهم و جواد عرف بوجود ساره لأن مادام سلمان جى أكيد ساره جت بس ماشافها لأنها كانت مع البنات..........

شيماء:يااوو من زمان ماجيتي بيتنا.
ساره:من اربع اشهور مو؟؟
شيماء:لا أكثر.
ساره:يمكن.
رويدا:ساره شعرش اطول واجد.
ساره:فكرت أقصه بس قلت بقصه في حفلة دانه.
دانه:أيه أحسن عشان لوك جديد.
ساره:أني بعد قلت جذي .. صحيح اتسلم عليكم أمل.
دانه شيماء:الله ايسلمها.

رن جوال ساره..........
ساره:هــــلا.
حوراء:مالت عليش ولا
ساره:حوراء ماأسمعش .. لحظه .. طلعت برى الزراعه.<<< طبعآ كانت لابسه عباتها.

ساره:أيه الحين أسمعش.
حوراء:مالت عليش حتى مافكرتي تتصلي اتباركي لي.
ساره:اتصلت لش مشغول.
حوراء:متى؟؟
ساره:يمكن عشر لو عشر و نص.
حوراء:مو مهم خلصيني كل عام و انتي بخير.
ساره:هههه وانتي بخير.
حوراء:زين أتركش أخليش يلا باي.
ساره:باي.

لفت عشان بتمشي بس كانت هذي صدمتها حست بدم يوقف بعروقها اجمدت كل حركتها.

جواد اتقدم لها أكثر قعد ايطالعها من دون مايقول و لا حرف.

ساره تنفسها صار أبطئ و غير جذي في دمعه خانتها دمعة الشوق الحب الوله الهيام.
مسحت دمعتها بلعت ريقها:حـ حمدلله على السلامه.
جواد طالعها بنظره ماعرفت معناها:تو الناس كان انتضرتي بعد سنه سنتين أو ليش امتعبه حلقش و قايله كان لاقلتي أحسن.
ساره اتطالع الأرض:انساني أحسن لك .. قالت هالجمله على طول راحت.


جواد انصعـــــق وقف مكانه مااتحرك .. مستحيل ليش قالت جذي ليش أنساها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طلع مفتاح سيارته من مخباه راح ركب سيارته طلع من البيت.


الكل استغرب طلوع جواد المفاجئ و كانوا يتصلوا عليه بس مايرد.


ساره أول ماتركت جواد راحت كلمت سلمان عشان يرجعوا البيت و على طول راحوا.


بعد ساعتين أتصل جواد لأبو جواد قاله أن واحد من أصدقائه تعبان وهو راح له يعني لا يخافوا عليه لأنه بيتأخر.


شيماء و دانه فهموا ان أكيد صار شي بين جواد و ساره و اتصلوا لساره بس ماكانت اترد.


جواد رجع البيت في الليل و على طول راح غرفته .. دانه شيماء لحقوه.........

شيماء:جواد ويش صاير؟؟ صار شي بينك و بين ساره؟؟
دانه:اف ويش ريحة؟؟ كأنها ريحة دخان.
شيماء:جواد كنت ادخن؟؟
جواد:اطلعوا برى.
شيماء:جوا
جواد بعصبيه:قلت لكم أطلعوا برى.

طلعوا من الغرفه........
شيماء:ياربي دانوه الغبي رجع للدخان.
دانه:تتوقعي ويش صار؟؟
شيماء:أكيد الموضوع يتعلق بساره.
دانه:شيموه جواد يعزف.
شيماء حطت أذنها على الباب:أيه صحيح يعزف.


جواد كان يعزف لحن غنية أحلى عشاق ل زين العمر.


جواد:ولله حرااام بعد الغراااام قلبي بيحتار.

ولله ظلم يموت الحلم و ننهي المشوااار.

كنا سوى أحلى عشاااق هب الهوى و ضيع الورااااااق .. ولله حرااام.

ذايب أنا شوق و حنين تارك قلبي وحدو لمين لمين .. صوت الأمل صاير حزين ولله حرااام.

أنت باقلبي كم مره خفيت شو يلي اتغير مااتقولي انسيت ..
صعبه علي انسى شو حكيت ولله حـــــــــراااااام.


دانه و شيماء أتأثروا بكلمات الأغنيه لأنها اتبين معاناة جواد و أهني أتأكدوا أن الموضوع يتعلق بساره.


شيماء دقت الباب بس مارد عليها حاولت تدخل بس الباب امقفل.
شيماء نادته من برى:جواد عشى.
جواد:ماأبغى.
شيماء:من سبايسي <<< مطعم أكله حلووو مره <<< دعايه خخخخ.
جواد:قلت لش ماأبغى مو مشتهي.
شيماء:خلاص كيفك.


.........

اليوم الي بعده راحوا مدينة العاب و جواد راح معهم بس كان ضايق خلقه وكل أشوي ايدخن هادي حاول معاه يترك الدخان بس جواد مارضى.

هادي:جواد أنت أكثر واحد عارف أن الدخان مايصلح و خاصه لك.
جواد:أدري.
هادي:خلاص اتركه.
جواد:ماأقدر و لا تحاول معاي..


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


شيماء حاولت تعرف ويش صار من ساره بس ساره ماقالت لها حتى أنها راحت لساره بس مافي فايده أخر شي قدرت تقنع ساره تجي لها بعد ماحلفت لها أن جواد مابيكون موجود.......

ساره:أبغى أعرف ويش الفرق بين بيتنا و بيتكم نفس الكلام الي قلته لش ماراح أزيد شي.
شيماء:في فرق في بيتكم مافي شي أسمه غرفة جواد.
ساره:ويش قصدش؟؟

شيماء مسكتها راحت غرفة جواد.

ساره:ليش جايبتني أهني؟؟
شيماء فتحت المجر:شوفي كم علبه عنده.
ساره حطت ايدها على فمها:حرام عليه ليش؟؟
شيماء:لا تسأليني أسألي نفسش.
ساره قريب اتصيح:غبي ليش ايسوي في نفسه جذي.
شيماء:ساره جواد ماقالي ويش صار بينكم أنتي قولي.
ساره:قلت له ينساني.
شيماء:ليش؟؟

أم جواد نادت على شيماء.....

شيماء:لحظه ساره باشوف أمي ويش تبغى .. راحت.

ساره قعدت تتأمل الغرفه .. لفت أنتباهها البالطو حق الدكاتره .. أخذته لبسته .. ولله أحبك .. حست بأحد جاي على طول فسخته عودته مكانه.

شيماء:خلاص أمشي نرجع غرفتي.
ساره:اوكى.

راحوا غرفة شيماء......
شيماء:أيه يلا قولي.
ساره:ماأقدر شيماء ولله ماأقدر أقولش .. أخذت جوالها كلمت سلمان عشان يجي لها.

شيماء حاولت في ساره أنها تقعد أكثر بس ساره مارضيت .. بعد ربع ساعه راحت.


رجع جواد على طول راح غرفته يرتاح......

بعدين راح طلع له اثياب بس انتبه أن البالطوا حقه مقلوب وهو متأكد أنه عدله قبل لايطلع.

راح أخذه أتفاجئ .. على طول راح لشيماء.......

جواد:شيماء دخلتي غرفتي اليوم؟؟
شيماء:هاه أيه.
جواد:كانت معاش ساره مو؟؟
شيماء:كيف عرفت؟؟
جواد:خلاص مشكوره أحبش .. راح غرفته وهو .. دامها اتحبني للحين ليش قالت لي أنساها؟؟

(طبعآ عرف أن هي الي لبسته من ريحة عطرها).

جواد:خلاص بعرف اتصرف و أفهم أذا كنتي بعدش اتحبيني أو لا.






بعد يومين البنات راحوا يتسوقوا مع بعض عشان حفلة دانه و أشتروا لهم ثياب و أكسسوارات أشياء الحفله يعني ورجعو هلكانين

----------


## قطعة سكر

*يوم الحفله*


طبعا دانه رجعت من الكافيرا قعدت في الغرفه المخصصه لها في الصاله.


(كانت رافعه شعرها حاطها فيها بعض الورود ومكياجها كان جاي على نفس الوان الثوب و حطت لها نقط على حدودو عيونها من فوق لابسه اكسسوارات طبعا حدث ولاحراج <<< أتخيلوها هنديه.
ثوبها كان جاي من دون خيوط على شكل حفره منفش من تحت) <<< أدري أول مره أوصف بس هذا لزوم دانه خخخخخخ.


المهم جوا لها البنات باركوا لها.

حوراء:ويلي دانوه ماأتخيلش مرت أخوي.
دانه استحت.
فاطمه:أعتني بأخوي ماعندنا غيره.
حوراء:أي ولله و من الحين أقولش أنتبهي لا اتخليه ايعصب.
شيماء:هههههه مو الحين اتقولوا لها هالكلام قولوه يوم عرسها مو خطوبتها.
ساره:صحيح و أنتي حوروه لا تخوفيها كفايه هي متوتره.
أمل:دانه ماعليش من كلامهم.
حوراء فاطمه:حلفوا نبغى نطمن على أخونا.
دانه انفعلت:ماباكله.
الكل:هههههههههه.
فاطمه:جذي أحسن مو ساكته.

جت أم جواد و معاها هناء .. البنات سلموا عليهم رجعوا داخل الصاله بس بقت شيماء و ساره......

هناء:مبروك دانه.
دانه:الله يبارك فيش .. عقبالش.
هناء:هههههههه
أم جواد:شيماء تعالي معاي.
شيماء:انزين .. راحوا.

دق جوال دانه.........
دانه:هلا.
جواد:هلا فيش .. هاه شخبارش الحين؟؟
دانه:ماأدري.
جواد:هههههه أنزين شوفي أحد يجي لي عشان باقتش مستحيل اجي أنا البنات داخلين و طالعين من غرفتش.
دانه:أوه تدري أني نسيتها.
جواد:ههههه ماألومش.
دانه:انزين وين أنت.
جواد:غرفة البيانوا.
دانه:خلاص باشوف أحد يجي لك.
جواد:أوكي باي.


دانه:هناء ساره وحده منكم اتروح تاخذ الباقه من عند جواد.
ساره سكتت.
هناء:خلاص أني باروح .. لبست عباتها الي كأنها ثوب من الزخرفات الي فيها لبست بوشيتها الي ماكأنها لابسه بوشيه من كثر شفافتها <<< هي بالأصل ماتلبس جذي بس في الأعراس تلبس.

دانه:هناء شعرش طالع.
هناء:أدري ويش اسوي مستحيل ادخله داخل العباه تالي يتعفس.
ساره(مستحيل أخليش اتروحي لجواد جذي <<< اشتغلت غيرة الأنثى):خلاص مادام خايفه على شعرش أني باروح .. ماتركت لها فرصه على طول لبست عباتها راحت.


كانت خايفه من هالقاء .. يلا ساره كوني قويه حدش بتاخذي الباقه و بترجعي مابيصير شي عشان اتخافي يلا أمشي.

دقت الباب عشان هو يطلع لأنها مستحيل تدخل الغرفه وهو بروحه فيها.


طلع جواد بأيده الباقه.........

جواد:ساره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ساره ساكته ماقالت شي.
جواد:ويش حالش؟؟
ساره:زينه.
جواد:صحيح ماباركتي لي.
ساره طالعته.
جواد:بتزوج.
ساره حست بدوار كانت بتطيح بس جواد مسكها.

جواد:ساره ساااره 
ساره من غير شعور صاحت في حضنه.
ساره اتصيح:تكفى لا تتزوج لا تذبحني أنتظرني أموت.
جواد:ساره أنا أحبش!!!!
ساره أنتبهت لنفسها اتباعدت على طول .. غطت وجهها .. أخذت الباقه كانت بتروح.

بس جواد مسك أيدها:لحظه.
ساره:جواد تكفى 
جواد أشر لها تسكت:أشعلتي نار حبش داخلي ماأقدر أطفيها.
ساره:قلت لك أنساني.
جواد:لييش؟؟ كيف تقدري أتقوليها بهالسهوله؟؟
ساره:ولله عشانك أحسن لك تنساني .. تركته راحت.


قبل ماتدخل مسحت ادموعها دخلت...........

دانه:ليش أتأخرتي؟؟
ساره عطتها الباقه:هههه مااندليت وين الغرفه.
هناء:ويش فيه مكياجش؟؟
ساره:ويلي برى حر اعتفس المكياج.
دانه:مو لهدرجه الحر.
ساره:شكلها حوروه عدتني.


جت أم جواد معاها شيماء:يالله دانه دخلي الحين.
دانه ساكته.
شيماء:دانوه اتقولش أمي قومي.
دانه مرتبكه:استني اشوي.
شيماء:ليش؟؟!!
دانه:مادري.
شيماء فهمتها حبت اتخفف عليها:دانوه امشي بله دلع كلنا صار لنا زيش اول شي مرتبكين بعدين عادي يالله سمي بسم الله امشي.
دانه مرتبكه:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.


مشت دانه عند الباب لحد ماوصلت الى الدرج طبعا الانوار خافته .. دانه كانت تمشي على الحان جواد .. نزلت من درجه لحد ماوصلت الى استياج .. كانت مو عارفه تمشي لان كل الي في الصاله ايطالعوها منبهرين في جمالها .. لحد ماوصلت الى الكوشه .. المصوره طلبت منها اتوقف شوي بعدين تقعد عشان اتصورها على طول الكوشه.


(الكوشه كانت امقسمه الى ثلاته اقسام .. في الوسط دانه و من على اليمن الكيكه والعصير وجهت اليسار الشبكه)


بدت الطقاطقه اتغني و الناس راحوا ايسلمو و يبارك الها ..قاموا صديقتها يرقصوا .. طبعا قروب املي في الحياه << مفتخر بالأسم. ماقعدوا من الرقص.


بعد ساعه دخل قيس .. مشى لحد ماوصل لها .. انهبل لما شافها ازدادت جمال عن قبل ..سلم عليها باسها على جبهتها.

قيس بهمس:مبروك.
دانه منزله راسها:الله ايبارك فيك.

قعدوا قامت المصوره اتصورهم .. عزف جواد موسيقى كلاسيكيه

جوو فاطمه وحوراء باركوا لهم .. فاطمه مسكت قيس و حوراء مسكت دانه ودوهم عند الكيكه .. قصوها أكلوا بعض و شربوا عصير صورتهم المصوره .. بعدين راحوا مكان الشبكه .. قيس لبس دانه .. رجعوا مكانهم.


بعد نص ساعه طلعوا من الصاله راحوا البيت........


أول ماراحوا كل الموجودين من الغرفه الي كانوا فيها ظلوا اثنينهم ساكتين.

بعد فترة صمت.

قيس مسك ايدها:اممم عندي لش شي.
دانه مستحيه لحدها.
قيس:افسخي تركيتش (الحلق).
دانه:ليش؟!!
قيش ابتسم:ماورى سمعنا هالصوت.
دانه سكتت.
قيس اتقرب منها فسخ التركيه .. طلع علبه لبسها تركيه غير عن كل التراكي لأن فيها ميزه.

(طويله ملونه حلوه كثير بس الشي الي عجب دانه فيها أن التركيه في نهايتها زي السلسال على شكل خزامه<<<يعني ايصير تركيه مع خزامه)

قيس:ويش رايش؟؟
دانه خجلانه لحدها:مره احليوه عجبتني .. شكرآ.
قيس ابتسم:تدري من متى شريتها؟؟ من سوريا بس حوروه مارضيت تعطيش اياه اتقول فشله أكيد مابترضي تاخذيه.
دانه بدت تتأقلم معاه من كلامه:أكيد مابرضى .. ليش تعطني اياها و أني ماأقرب لك شي.
قيس يبغاها تتكلم أكثر:عادي مافيها شي.
دانه:مو عادي بأي حق تهديني هديه و أني ماأقرب لك شي.
قيس:بسيطه لأني أحبش.
دانه صار وجهها طماطه مااتوقعت ايقولها.
قيس حاب يحرجها أكثر:حلو وجهش جذي.
دانه(ياربي اشوي اشوي علي استحي).


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت سلمان#


ساره كانت تعبانه واجد و من رجعت نامت على طول.

وأول مره ماتصحى قبل سلمان و هذا الشي خلى سلمان ايخاف عليها بس قال يمكن من تعب الحفله .. بس قرر أنه يتكلم معاها بعد مايرجع من شغله.


ولما رجع راح اتسبح نزل يتغذى معاها........


سلمان:ساره بكرى باروح معاش المستشفى.
ساره تركت الأكل الي في أيدها:ليش؟؟؟؟
سلمان:أبغى أطمن عليش.
ساره:بس أني مافي شي.
سلمان:وجهش مصفر غير الحراره الي تجيش في الليل.
ساره:عادي أكيد بتجيني حراره لأني أنام و المكيف يهب في وجهي.
سلمان:مابيصيبش شي اذا رحتي اطمنتي.
ساره:ماأبغى أروح لأن مافي شي .. اذا حسيت أني تعبانه بقولك.
سلمان:عنــــوده
ساره:لأن مافي شي غصب في.
سلمان:خلاص .. بس شوفي اذا لاحظت عليش أي شي بوديش حتى لو غصب بعد.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


*بعد أسبوع*

#بيت أبو جواد#


دانه:افففف مليت من هالكتب.
شيماء:الله يساعدش .. عشان تعرفي كيف كنت أعاني في ثالث بس على الفاضي .. أبغى أعرف ليش ندرس انتعب نفسنا أخر شي انروح بيت زوجنا.
دانه:ولله بكيفش هادي ماقالش لا تروحي الجامعه.
شيماء:ومن قالش أني أبغى أروح.
دانه:ماعلينا من هالموضوع .. وين جواد مستمله باخليه يمشيي أغير جو.
شيماء:راح المستشفى.
دانه:ليش؟؟ ويش فيه؟؟
شيماء:ياهبله لا اتخافي راح لأن خلصت أجازته بيبدي دوامه من بكرى.
دانه:أهااا .. تدري شيموه.
شيماء:ويش؟؟
دانه:قيس غريب.
شيماء:كيف يعني؟؟
دانه:ماادري بس مافي شي مايعرفه عني الأشياء الي أحبها و الي أكرها كل شي حتى لو بفكر أنه مثلآ حوراء لو فاطمه قالوله ماتجي لأن في أشياء حتى حوراء و فاطمه ما يعرفوها وهو يعرفها.
شيماء:يمكن ساحر.
دانه ضربتها بالمخده:صج سخيفه أتكلم جد.
شيماء:خلاص أسأليه.
دانه:ماأدري أحس ماأدري كيف.
شيماء:خلاص بكيفش.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


جواد بدى دوامه في اللستشفى صار مثل قبل .. كان يصحى من الساعه سبع يفطر و يخلص يطلع .. بس ماكان يروح المستشفى على طول.

كان يروح عند بيت سلمان يوقف بعيد اشوي عن البيت و يقعد ايدخن يطالع دريشة غرفة ساره .. هو كل يوم ايجي يقعد له ساعه أو نص ساعه و يروح و مع هذا و لا مره شاف ساره.


المهم وهو قاعد جذي ايفكر و يدخن رن جواله........

جواد:هــلا.
لؤي:أهلين وين أنت؟؟
جواد:في الطريق.
لؤي:أهاا قصدك واقف عند بيت أحد.
جواد:أيه.
لؤي:انزين أبغاك تجي لي اليوم.
جواد:اوكى بشوف .. طالع بيت سلمان .. ساره .. لؤي بكلمك بعدين باي.

سد الخط من دون مايسمع رده.

استغرب ليش ساره طالعه في هالوقت وين بتروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


دانه كانت غايبه اليوم عن المدرسه .. شيماء كانت سهرانه أمس من جذي ماقعدت مع دانه نامت.

دانه قررت اتكلم دلع لأنها كلمتها أمس بس مامداهم يكملوا كلامهم.

رن مره مرتين ثلاث بعدين.

قيس:الووو. <<< كان نايم.
دانه(يمى هذا رجال) سدت الخط على طول.
قيس عود نام.

دانه:شكلي غلط في الرقم .. طالعت جوالها الا هذا هو .. لحظه الي رد كني أعرف صوته لالالا مو معقول.

ردت اتصلت عشان تتأكد من الي في بالها.

قيس:اففف الووو.
دانه(الا هذا هو مستحيل أغلط في صوته):قيس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



شو راح اتسوي دانه؟؟؟؟

كيف بيتصرف قيس؟؟؟؟

وين بتروح ساره؟؟؟؟ و ليش اتسوي جذي مع جواد؟؟؟؟

شو راح ايسوي جواد مع ساره؟؟؟؟

أمل و سلمان تتوقعوا لهم نهايه سعيده لو حزينه؟؟؟؟

هل بتظل الأحوال مستقره بين حوراء رائد و شيماء هادي؟؟؟؟

(هـــــل بصــــــــير شـــــــي بيغــــير في مجـــريــــات القــــصــــه)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ملاحظة:اني مابكمل الروااية وماابجيب الجزء الاخير الا بعد ماشوف توقعااتكم
مجرد توقعات لاغير

يــــــلا توقـــعاتكــم للجــزء الأخــــير

سي ياا..~

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على الأجزااااء الحلووووة...........!!!!!!!!{}
   بأنتظااارالجزء الأخير...!!]
    تحياتي...
                مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قطعة سكر

خيتوو وين توقعاتش

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرآآآآآحب خيتوو قطووعهـ
توقعااااااتي 
            اكييييييد جواااااااااد بعرس على سااارهـ 
 وطبعاً سلماان بعرس على امل 
                                           وبــــــث 
   هذي بس تووووقعااااااتي
    تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو ع المرور
منورة الصفحة
وان شاء الله توقعاتش في مكانها الصحيح 
لاعدمتك
سي ياا..ْ

----------


## قطعة سكر

اخواني اخواتي 
الي يشااهد من خلف الكوااليس 
يرد احسن له لا يشوف شر<<اماا عااد هالشر مادري بيكون كيف ومتى
المهم اني اشوف المشااهدات اكثر من الردود
واني ابي الردود تكون اكثر من المشااهداات
يلا الي يشااهد الموضوع يرد الحين الحين
خلاص بخلص تهديد خخخخخخخ

----------


## عطر الكون

شو راح اتسوي دانه؟؟؟؟

بتتطلب انه يطلقها
كيف بيتصرف قيس؟؟؟؟
مدري...
وين بتروح ساره؟؟؟؟ و ليش اتسوي جذي مع جواد؟؟؟؟
يمكن لانووو اكتشفت انوو وياها مرض وهي كانت بتروح المستشفى

شو راح ايسوي جواد مع ساره؟؟؟؟
بيلحقها...

أمل و سلمان تتوقعوا لهم نهايه سعيده لو حزينه؟؟؟؟
سعيده...

هل بتظل الأحوال مستقره بين حوراء رائد و شيماء هادي؟؟؟؟
ايوا

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلموو ع المرور 
نورتي الصفحة
وان شاء الله توقعاتش في مكاانها الصحيح 
بس خيه ليش تفااولي على داانه مسكيينه
سي ياا

----------


## همسة ألم

حلووووو التهديد عجبني 
هع .. 
يمكن يفيد وتشوفي ردود اكثر من المشاهدات 
بالنسبة لتوقعاتي 
انا ماقريت شي علشان اتوقع 
بس قريت من كل مكان << مو فاهمة السالفه 
متشوووقه حددددي علشان أقرها ...
بإنتظار التكملة النهائية ......!!!
تحيآتوووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

أمممم
أنا بديت أقرها 
ويااااااااااااااااي مناي قاده أشيل عيوني 
عن الاب ...
حمممااااااااااس 
تسلمي يااحلى سكرو

----------


## همسة ألم

> شو راح اتسوي دانه؟؟؟؟
> اكيد بتزعل ولا بترضه تكلمة إلا بعدين ...
> 
> كيف بيتصرف قيس؟؟؟؟
> اممم ماادري  بس يمكن يروح يراضيها لو شي ....
> وين بتروح ساره؟؟؟؟ و ليش اتسوي جذي مع جواد؟؟؟؟
> ...........
> شو راح ايسوي جواد مع ساره؟؟؟؟
> هههههه 
> ...



واااااااااااااااااااااااي تهبل القصة 
بإنتظار التكملة على احر من الجمر 
امس  ياخيتوا لو تشوفيني ماتركت 
الاب  من 20 :11 ص إلى 10:10 م 
تخيلي مااقدرت اتركها تجنننن >>>>> مجنونه ماينشره عليها >>> خخخ
امممممم
اني توقعت وإن شاء الله يصير إلي في بالي 
بس عندي احساس من زمان بصراحه جايب لي الحره  :evil: 
دبدوب ساره ماادري ليش احسه من عند جوجو >>>  :cool:  يعني جواد 
بس يمكن تصير غير ويصير من عند سليمان  :wacko: 
يلا عزيزتي بإنتظاااااااارك 
تحيآآآتووووووووووو

----------


## قطعة سكر

> حلووووو التهديد عجبني 
> اي زين عجبش خخخ
> هع .. 
> هعات<<حلوة دي مدري من وين جايبتنها
> يمكن يفيد وتشوفي ردود اكثر من المشاهدات 
> اي ياليت الله يسمع منش
> بالنسبة لتوقعاتي 
> انا ماقريت شي علشان اتوقع 
> اي ماعليه بس ... مدري شنو
> ...



منوره الصفحة يالغلا
لاعدمتك ولاعدمت مرورك الحلوو

----------


## قطعة سكر

> أمممم
> أنا بديت أقرها 
> صحيح !! واايد زين
> ويااااااااااااااااي مناي قاده أشيل عيوني 
> عن الاب ...
> هههههههههه
> حمممااااااااااس 
> اي واايد زين
> تسلمي يااحلى سكرو
> الله يسلمش ويسمنش خخخ



يسلموو ع التوااصل
لاعدمتك يارب

----------


## قطعة سكر

> واااااااااااااااااااااااي تهبل القصة 
> واااااي زين عجبتش
> بإنتظار التكملة على احر من الجمر 
> بكملها اليووم او اقول الحين
> امس ياخيتوا لو تشوفيني ماتركت 
> الاب من 20 :11 ص إلى 10:10 م 
> ياعلي حراام عليش تبي تعمي نفسش ع الاقل كان ارتحتي شوي<<شوف من يتكلم
> تخيلي مااقدرت اتركها تجنننن >>>>> مجنونه ماينشره عليها >>> خخخ
> هههههههههه لالا بالعكس لانتي مجنونه ولالاششي
> ...



يسلموو ع التوااصل
لاعدمتك ياارب
بس ثوااني ورااجعه بالجزء الاخير
بس مو تتعبي عوااينش ترا مو زين
برب قصيير مرررة

----------


## قطعة سكر

€€€الجــــــــــــــــــزء الأخيـــــــر€€€


قيس:اففف الووو.
دانه(الا هذا هو مستحيل أغلط في صوته):قيس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
قيس:هلا دينتي.
دانه سكتت مو قادره تستوعب شي.
قيس عدل قعدته:الوو دانه وينش؟؟
دانه بشمئزاز و انكسار:ماتوقعت هالحقاره و الخيانه و النذاله منك .. سدت الخط.

قيس انصدم طالع جواله .. مستحيــــــل أنا شو سويت غـبي .. الحين ويش اسوي.

راجع الكلام الي قالته له " ماتوقعت هالحقاره و الخيانه و النذاله منك "

من عصبيته ضرب الكمدينه الي جنبه و طاحوا كل شي فيها.


ياللــــه راح تفكيرها لبعيد فكرتني خنتها. 

حط راسه بين ايديه .. حاير مو عارف ويش ايسوي.

مسك جواله أتصل لها بس هي ماردت والمره الثانيه عطته مشغول.

أتصل من جواله الثاني و نفس الشي.

على طول كتب لها رساله.

"أرجوش دانه ردي علي أبغى أفهمش أنتي فهمتي غلط"

ماردت.

كتب رساله بسرعه على طول راح الحمام بعدين بدل اثيابه أخذ مفتاحه و جواله طلع.

ركب سيارته أتصل لرائد.......

قيس:الووو
رائد:هلا .. وينك يارجال أتأخرت واجد.
قيس:أدري راحت علي نومه.
رائد:المهم متى بتجي؟؟
قيس:خذي لي أجازه اليوم أو خذ شغلي تكفى ابو الريد مشغول.
رائد:ماعليه بس ويش عندك؟؟؟؟؟!!!
قيس:بعدين أقولك .. باي.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


*غرفة دانه*

من سدت الخط وهي أتصيح مو قادره تستوعب شي.

رن جوالها و طنشته.

غاصت في أفكارها و صياحها .. ليش ايخوني ومع من مع أحب صديقه عندي حرام ولله حرام.

دقت نغمة الرسايل .. فتحتها قرتها (أول رساله رسلها).

مستحيل أكون فاهمه غلط يعني جوال ابنيه ويش اوديه عنده ..مسكت راسها.. ياربي مو قادره استوعب شي .. اذا قيس بيخوني فدلع مستحيل عطيتها كل ثقتي و أسراري مافي شي يصير لي مااتكون أول وحده تدري به ياربي ليش ليش؟؟؟؟

قعدت تتذكر كل شي صار بينها و بين دلع .. كانت تعرف قيس و الدليل أنها مره حطت صورته في الماسنجر غير جذي في أشياء واجد تعرفها عن قيس أني ماأعرفها .. أني غبيه ليش توني املاحظه الحين ليش مو قبل ليش مو قبل ماأنخطب ولله صدقتها وثقت فيها و حبيته.


دق جوالها نغمة الرسايل مره ثانيه بس هي طنشت و لا قرتها .. قعدت اتصيح.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


انروح لجواد و ساره........

جواد سد الخط من عند لؤي .. اتبع ساره بنظراته شافها رايحه على طريق الشارع.

ساق سيارته بس على البطيئ عشان لا اتشوفه أو تنتبه له.

أستغرب أو أتفاجئ لأنه شافها توقف تكسي و ركبت.

جواد ماصدق و عصب .. مو معقول هذي ماتخاف على نفسها كيف ترضى تركب ابروحها ليش ماقالت لسلمان .. ضرب السكان بعصبيه .. وين بتروح؟؟؟؟!!!!

ظل ايلاحقهم ليما وقف راعي التكسي.

جواد:مستشفى ليش؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

شافها تنزل و تدخل .. وقف سيارته دخل .. شافها تسأل الرسبشن فتراجع عشان لا اتشوفه. 

أنتظرها لين اتباعدت راح وراها.

شافها تدخل لدكتور.

جاه الفضول يبغى يعرف ويش فيها .. طلع من المستشفى راح لسيارته أخذ بالطووه لبسه .. رجع المستشفى راح للغرفه الي راحتها ساره.

وقف عند الباب فتحه بشويش حط طرف رجله عشان يسمع كلامهم.

(هو لبس البالطوو عشان اذا شافه احد يفكروه دكتور لأن هذي المستشفى مو الي يشتغل فيها).

المهم أنه سمع كلامهم........


ساره:بس أني أحس أنه فيي.
الدكتور:قلت لك بسويلك فحص اضمن لك.
ساره:ماأبغى أنت بس قولي الأعراض الي قلتها اتبين على شو؟؟!!
الدكتور:ولله بالأعراض مايبين يعني ممكن يكون شي بسيط أو شي ثاني.
ساره:ويش هو الشي الثاني؟؟!!
الدكتور:ممكن يكون سل.
ساره سكتت .. وقفت.
الدكتور:وين لازم انسويلك فحص.
ساره:مو لازم .. طلعت.

أتفاجئت من وجود جواد أو بالأحراى انصدمت و انصدمت أكثر من الدموع المتجمعه بعيونه.

ساره(ياربي معقوله سمع كلامنا ..طالعته.. لا أكيد سمع)


.........


جواد سمع كل الي قالوه بس وقف جامد في مكانه بعد ماسمع ((ممكن يكون سل)).

حس الدنيا تفتر به لا أرادي الدموع اجتمعت بعيونه مو قادر ايصدق الي سمعه.

ماحس على ساره الي طلعت و اتفاجئت من وجوده.

ظل ايطالعها بعيونه المتجمعه بالدموع .

جواد من دون مايطالعها:أمشي معاي.
ساره متردده:بس أنــ
جواد بعصبيه:قلت لش أمشي معاي.

أرتجفت من صرخته نزلت راسها.

مشى و مشت وراه .. حمدت ربها أنها متغطيه عشان لايشوفها اتصيح.

طلعوا من المستشفى راحوا عند موقف السيارات.

جواد فتح الباب الي قدام راح للجهه الثانيه ركب.

ساره(يعني غصب أركب قدام). 

ماكان لها خلق أنها اجادله أو تتكلم معاه خاصه بعد ماشافت ادموعه.

ركبت السياره أنتظرته يمشي بس مامشى.

طالعته الا هو امطلع علبة الدخان بيدخن.

أخذتها قبل ماايولعها.

ساره:الي اتسويه غلط .. ماتخاف على نفسك.
جواد بستهزاء:هه طالع من يتكلم ليش أنتي خفتي على نفسش؟؟!! .. مو معقول المرض بيجي جذي من دون سبب.
ساره اطالع رجايلها و دمعتها طاحت:شربت حبوب.

طالعها مده و ضرب السكان بعصبيه:ليش ليــش؟؟!!
حط راسه على السكان صــــــــاح.

ساره ماصدقت الي يصير أول مره اتشوف واحد يصيح عليــــــــها.

ماعرفت ويش اتقول أو ويش اتسوي .. ملاذها الوحيد ادموعها.

رفعت رجايلهاو ضمتهم حطت وجهها بينهم صاحت:جواد أرجوك ولله ماكنت في وعي كنت أبغى أمـــوت .. صاحت.

رجع راسه لورى مرر أصابعه على شعره و اتناثرت خصلاته غمض عيونه:لازم اتسوي فحص هذا مايــ
قاطعته:ماأبغى تكفى ماأبغى.
جواد بعصبيه:مو بكيفش .. بوديش المستشفى الي أشتغل فيها و أنا الي بفحصش.
ساره اتصيح:ماأبغى قلت لك ماأبغى .. رجعني البيت .. اذا مابترجعني بروح بتكســي.
رجع راسه على ورى و كتف ايديه:تبغي اتورحي بتكسي روحي ماحد منعش.
حاولت تفتح الباب مانفتح:أفتح الباب.
جواد رافع حاجب:مو تبغي تطلعي افتحيه.
ساره عصبت:جواد افتحه بلا مسخره 
قاطعها بعصبيه:سكت عنش واجد شكلش تبغي كف ايعدلش ولله لو أشوفش مره ثانيه راكبه تكسي ولله بتندمي .. صدقتي نفسش أخليش تركبي تكسي.

صاحت بهدوء.

جواد أخذ العلبه و دخن بعصبيه واضحه.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت راشد#


صحوا من وقت فطروا .. راشد قعد ايسولف معاها قبل مايروح الشغل.

فاطمه:حبيبي افكر أقص شعري ويش رايك؟؟!!
راشد:والى وين بتقصيه؟؟
فاطمه:لا مابقصره بس بقصه طبقات.
راشد:أهاا فكرت بتقصريه ..راح قعد جنبها حط يده على كتفها.. على كيفش كل شي فيش حلوو.
فاطمه بخجل:تسلم.

باسها وقف:تبغي شي من برى؟؟!!
وقفت:سلامتك.

أخذ مفاتيحه راح بس توه بيطلع سمع صوتها .. رجع لها بسرعه.

شافها ماسكه راسها و متسنده على الكنبه.

راشد:حبيبتي ويش فيش؟؟!! .. حملها بطحها على الكنبه .. مسك ايدها .. حبيبتي بويش اتحسي.
فاطمه بتعب:ماأدري دوخه.
راشد:أوديش المستشفى
فاطمه:لا مايحتاج .. دوخه وبتروح.
راشد:لا بخليش ترتاحي و باوديش.
فاطمه:بتتأخر على شغلك.
راشد:مو مهم .. بنتظرش ترتاحي بوديش.
ابتسمت بكل حنيه.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت أبو جواد#

شيماء صحت راحت غرفة دانه دقت الباب ماسمعت شي فدخلت شافت دانه اتصيح..........

راحت لها:دانوه ويش فيش؟؟!!
دانه بعصبيه:مافي شي.
شيماء:كل هالصياح و مافيش شي .. خلصيني قولي ويش فيش.
رمت نفسها في حضن شيماء:خاني الي مايستحي .. صاحت.
شيماء:من هو .. مافهمت.
دانه بنبرة اصياح:قيس طلع خاين.
شيماء شهقت:حلفي .. أقصد ويش دراش؟؟!! و كيف؟؟!!
دانه:خاني مع الخايسه الحقيره الي ماتستحي ..صرخت.. ماأبغاه خلاص ماأبغاه.
شيماء:دانوه يمكن أنتي غلطانه أو فهمتي غلط.
دانه:لا أكيد كانت معاه النذله ولا كيف بيوصل جوالها له هالحقير.
شيماء:أنزين فهميني ويش صاير.
دانه بحرقة قلب:أتصلت للخايسه دلعوه ورد علي قيس .. يلا قولي ويش اتفسيرها؟؟!!
شيماء:يوووه وويش قال لش؟؟!!
دانه:بكل جرئه "هلا دينتي" صاقعه تصقعه انشالله هو وياها هالحقيرين.
شيماء:يمكن أنتي متصله على جواله من دون ماتحسي.
دانه:حلفي .. شفت مكتوب دلوعه.
شيماء:ومن هي هذي دلوعه؟؟!!
دانه:وحده خايسه.
شيماء:أتكلم جد من هي هذي؟؟!!
دانه بنرفزه:ويش عرفني أني.
شيماء توها ذاكره:أوه صديقتش الي في المسن.
دانه بعصبيه:شيموه سكتي أحسن لش واصله عندي لفوق.

شيماء توها بتتكلم الا صوت الجرس.

دانه بنرفزه:من هو هالغبي الي يجي في هالوقت.
شيماء:لحظه.

فتحت الباب <-- باب الغرفه.

شيماء:تينـا تينـــــا
دانه:حلفي جذي تناديها .. تينـــــوه تينــــــــــوه وجع تعالي.

تينا جت بسرعه:نعم.
دانه بعصبيه:نعامه ترفسش .. صمخه ماتسمعي صوت الجرس .. روحي شوفي من الفاضي جاي الحين.

شيماء:مالها دخل ليش اتعصبي عليها؟؟!!
دانه من دون خلق:شيموه مو فاضيه لش.

راحت قعدت على السرير و باين عليها أنها بتصيح.

راحت لها شيماء.

شيماء:دانه لاتصيحي يمكن أنتي فاهمه غير لأنه أذا زي الي اتفكري فيه فمستحيل قيس يرد عليش و مستحيل يقولش "هلا دينتي" لأنه بيكون عارفنش.
دانه صاحت:ماأدري ماأدري .. المشكله أنها ماتدخل في العقل جوال بنت ويش يوديه عنده أصلآ مالها تفسير غير الي فسرته .. صاحت.
شيماء حضنتها.

رجعت لهم تينا.......

تينا:هذا بابا قيس تحت.

دانه و شيماء استغربوا.

دانه:هذا ويش الي جابه قولي له يروح ماأبغى أشوفه.
شيماء:دانه أعصابش هدي أشوي .. يمكن يبغى يفهمش.
دانه:ماأبغى أفهم شي المكتوب امبين من عنوانه.

قعدت اتفكر اشوي:امممممم خلاص بروح له.

بدلت ملابسها.

شيماء:دانوه ويش بتسوي؟؟!!
دانه:بعدين أقولش .. طلعت من الغرفه.


.........


كان على أعصابه خايف من ردة فعل دانه ضل رايح جاي بطول الغرفه .. قعد على الكنبه وهو متوتر يهز رجايله يفكر بعمق.

رفع راسه أتفاجئ من وجود دانه و شكلها واقفه من زمان بس ماانتبه لها.

دانه مشمئزه منه :نعم خير؟؟!! .. بحركة سخريه كأنها توها تتذكر.. أوه أكيد جاي عشان هذا .. أتشأشر على الذبله.

مسكت الذبله عشان تفسخها .. بحركه سريعه مسك ايدها.

قيس:على مأضن قريتي رسالتي.
دانه باعدت ايده عنها بقرف:ماقريتها و لا أبغى أقرها و مابغى أشوفـــ

حط صبعينه على فمها.

دانه دزته بشمئزاز وقرفنها :اتباعد عني.
قيس:دانه أنا دلع.
دانه:نعم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..حطت ايدها على خاصرتها.. ويش قلت؟؟!!
قيس:روحي جيبي جوالش بفهمش.
دانه:مفهومه السالفه .. مشت.

مسكها من يدها:تعالي وين رايحه؟؟!!
دانه متنرفزه منقرفه منه:اترك ايدي.
قيس بطريقة تهديد:أسمعيني أحسن لش.
دانه دزته عشان يترك ايدها:لا تعال اضربني بعد هذا الا ناقص.
قيس ماسك أعصابه:دانه لا تخليني أعصب.
دانه:لا ولله غلطان و يعصب بعد.
قيس:قلت لش الي فاهمتنه غلط. 
دانه:و ويش الصح؟؟ ..بنبره أعلى.. شايفني جاهله ماأفهم شي .. جوال بنيه ويش ايوديه عندك و من الصبح بعد.
قيس قعد على الكنبه ببرود:عادي لأنه جوالي.
دانه:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


سمعوا دق على الباب بعدين دخلت تينا وهي ماسكه الحلويات و العصير. 

قيس يكلم تينا:روحي جيبي جوال دانه.
دانه:ماقلت أبغاه.
قيس:ماعليش منها روحي جيبيه بسرعه.


راحت تينا.

قيس:تعالي قعدي.
دانه لفت وجهها الجهه الثانيه وهي اتفكر .. كيف الجوال جواله؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


رجعت لهم تينا بسرعه عطت قيس الجوال و راحت.


قيس مد لها الجوال:أتصلي لدلع.
دانه استغربت(كيف ايقولها بهالبرود) ظلت ساكته .. أخذت الجوال دقت الرقم.

سمعت نغمة جوال .. لفت جهة قيس.

قيس طلع الجوال من مخباه.. ورد عليها بصوت بنوتي<<دلع:الوو.

من مفاجئتها طاح الجوال على الأرض .. وقفت مو مستوعبه شي.

راح لها قيس وقعدها على كنبه.. وقعد على الارض وجه مقابل وجها. 

دانه كانت ساكته تنتظر تفسير للي يصير.

قيس:أعجبت بش من يوم حفلة حوراء.. لما لمحتش وأنتي اتعدلي نفسش عند المرايه ..في ذاك الوقت أنتي نسيتي تركيتش ورحتي .. أنا أخذتها راويتها حوراء.. قلت لها أبغى أتزوج صاحبتها.. مع أني ذاك الوقت ماكنت شايف وجهش ..أو عارف اذا كنتي حلوه أو لا.

طالعته بقصد أنها تسأله ليش قال يبغاها دامه ماشافها عدل على قولته.

قيس فهم نظرتها:أنا قلت أبغاش لأنش دخلتي في بالي ماأدري ليش.
دانه بستغراب:أنت ويش قاعد اتقول!!!
قاطعها:خليني أكمل كلامي و بتفهمي.
سكتت.
قيس:المهم أن حوراء لما قلت لها مارضيت تخطبش لي لأنش صغيره و بترفضيني .. بعدين عرفت أيميلش و ضفتش على ايميلي كنت أبغى أعرف اذا كنتي اتكلمي شباب لو لا .. بس انتي ماتركتي لي فرصه على طول سبيتيني لماعرفتي أني شاب .. كنت مصر أني أكلمش و أعرف كل شي عنش فما لقيت حل غير أني اسوي لي أيميل ثاني و كلمتش على أني بنت أقصد دلع


ماأعرف كيف أوصف لكم شعور دانه في ذاك الوقت بس صدمتها كانت قويه أتخيلوا نفسكم تكلموا شخص من مده و تتعلقوا فيه أخر شي يطلع شخص ثاني ولله صعبه.

قيس:دانه ولله ماكنت أقصد أخدعش أو العب بمشاعرش بس هذي الطريقه الوحيده الي خلتني اتقرب منش واتحبيني ولو ماكنت أحبش كان ماسويت كل هذا عشانش و كان ماخطبتش.
دانه قربت اتصيح:حرام عليك كيف قدرت اتسوي جذي كيف خليتني اتعلق في أنسانه وهميه كيف قدرت اتكذب علي و تخدعني .. صاحت.
قيس ايحاول ايسكتها:دانه ولله ماكنت أقصد أخدعش.. أو أكذب ..عليش ولله كل الي سويته لأني أحبش.
دانه وقفت بسرعه بس قيس مسكها.
قيس:وين رايحه؟؟
دانه اتصيح:ماادري اي مكان أكون فيه بروحي .. تركته راحت بسرعه.

قيس حاول يلحقها بس ماقدر و ناداها بس مافي فايده .. ماقدر يقعد في البيت من جذي طلع.


دانه على طول راحت غرفتها وشيماء كانت في الغرفه ماطلعت .. دانه قعدت اتصيح و اتصيح في حضن شيماء .. شيماء حاولت اتسكتها وتفهم منها ويش صار بس مافاد....


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


(انعود لساره و جواد)


ساره مااتحملت الدخان الي يشربه جواد:كح كــــــح كــــــــح جواد تكفى طفيه كح كــــــح.
جواد رمى السيجاره حرك سيارته.
ساره بتعب:وين رايح؟؟
جواد: ساكت.
ساره بترجي:جواد تكفى لا توديني المستشفى أرجوك رجعني البيت.
جواد صرخ:أنتي غبيه .. تبغي اتموتي؟؟!!
ساره اتصيح:صدقني باروح المستشفى بس رجعني البيت أول أفهمني.
جواد اتنهد:ليش تبغي ترجعي؟؟!!!!
ساره هدئت اشوي:أمل بتجي لي بعد اشوي و أني امخططه أني أحل مشكلتها مع سلمان لأنهم يحبوا بعض .. أني أبغى أحل مشكلتهم عشان اذا رحت المستشفى و صار لي شي أضمن أن سلمان مابيعيش وحيد.
جواد:بس
قاطعته:صدقني بعد ماأحل المشكله أني بنفسي بقول لسلمان يوديني المستشفى.
جواد مشى في طريقه من دون مايقول شي.



لما وصلوا عند البيت .....
جوادن:شوفي انا رجعتش البيت بس عشان سلمان لايدري انش رحتي بتكسي ولا انا الي رجعتش.
ساره: ساكته
جواد:ساره.
كانت بتنزل من السياره من سمعته لفت له:نعم.
جواد لف ايطالعها..سند ايده على السكان:كم حبه شربتي؟؟!!
ساره:ماأذكر.
جواد باين عليه مهموم:أي نوع من الحبوب؟؟!!
ساره خايفه من رده:سته أنواع.


جواد مااتحمل على طول عطاها كــــــف من قوته طاح الغطى عن وجهها.

قعدت فتره ساكته مومستوعبه الكف الي جاها.
وهو نفس الشي مو مستوعب أنه مد يده عليها مع أنها تستاهل الكف.


مسكت يدة الباب بتطلع .. جواد مسكها قبل ماتطلع.

جواد بنظرات حاره:ليش ليش سويتي جذي؟؟!!
ساره ادموعها متجمعه في عيونها:عشانك أنت مااتخيلت أعيش من دونك أنت الأمل الي أعيش عشانه ماقدرت اتحمل فكرة أنك في غيبوبه بسببي أدري الي سويته غلط و أكبر غلط .. صاحت.
جواد حط ايده على خدها:أسف .. ساره ماأقدر أخليش ماأقدر أشوفش بهالحاله و أسكت.
ساره باعدت أيده بستحاء:صدقني باروح المستشفى بس مو الحين .. أخذت شنطتها.
جواد:وين؟؟
ساره تعبانه:أمل ممكن اتجي في اي لحظه ماأبغاها اتشــ اتشوفني معاك.
جواد خايف عليها:ساره شكلش تعبانه.
ساره:يمكن من الدخان الي كنت ادخنه ..سمعت نغمة جوالها.

ساره:الووه.
أمل:هلا .. أني في الطريق افتحي الباب بسرعه مو اتفوحيني.
ساره مرتبكه:انزين.
أمل:باي.
ساره:باي.


جواد:أنتظري لحظه.
ساره مستعجله:خلاص باروح .. فتحت الباب طلعت بسرعه.


طلعت مفاتيحها من شنطتها فتحت الباب دخلت.


جواد وقف اشوي لين شافها دخلت و راح.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#في المستشفى#


راشد عند الدكتور......


الدكتور:مبروك المدام حامل.
راشد:أحلف!!!!!!!!!
الدكتور:ههههه أنت مش امصدئني.
راشد الفرحه مو شايلته:يعني أنا بصير أبو.
الدكتور:أيه.
راشد:طيب لما تجي المدام لا اتقول لها شي.
الدكتور هز راسه وهو مبتسم.


لما جت فاطمه ماقال لها الدكتور شي بس وصف لها حبوب وادويه .. راحوا.


ركبوا السياره.........

فاطمه مسنده راسها على الكرسي:شفت قلت لك مافي شي بس وجع راس عادي.
راشد ابتسم.
فاطمه:ويش فيك طول الوقت تبتسم.
راشد:أحبش.
فاطمه بدلع:ههههه ادري.
راشد قريب يضحك:اممم لو أقولش أنتي حامل ويش اتسوي؟؟!!
فاطمه هزت اكتافها:ماادري.
راشد ابتسامته شاقه حلقه:أنتي حامل أنا بصير أبو.
فاطمه مو مصدقه:أني حامل مااصدق .. لفت لراشد بشكل شبه كامل .. أحلف أني حامل.
راشد ببتسامه:ولله العظيم.
فاطمه:لكن كيف ماقالي الدكتور؟؟!!
راشد:أنا وصيته مايقولش عشان أنا أقولش.
فاطمه أخذت جوالها.
راشد:ويش بتسوي؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
فاطمه فرحانه:بتصل لحوراء وعدتها أقولها قبل اي أحد.
راشد:مايحتاج الحين بنروح لهم.
ابتسمت.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت سلمان#


ساره مالحقت اتحط شنطتها الا و جرس البيت يرن .. على طول راحت تفتح الباب.


أمل:هلا .. باستها.. ويلي فحت مو قلت لش انتظريني.
ساره:أسفه بس لأن كنت فوق.
أمل:انزين ليش لابسه عباتش؟؟
ساره برتباك:هاه لا بس جذي .. دخلي.


دخلوا وصلوا للصاله.

أمل وقفت عن المشي:كنتي مع جواد مو؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! شفته رايح.
ساره وقفت متفاجئه و بتردد:جواد كان أهني ماشفته.
أمل:ساره شفته ينتظرش تدخلي بعدين راح.
ساره: ساكته
أمل خايفه عليها:ساره في شي اتخبيه علي؟؟!!
ساره سندت يدها على الكنبه:كح كــــح كــــــــح .. أخذت نشاف.
أمل نزلت لمستوى ساره:كحتش زايده هالأيام ..فتحت عيونها متفاجئه مو قادره تستوعب حست بأحاسيس غريبه .. ليش هالدم؟؟؟؟!!!
طالعتها ساره بتعب.
أمل اجتمعت الدموع في عيونها:ساره أنتي
ساره قعدت على الكنبه وهي تتنفس بصعوبه:جيبي ماي.

راحت أخذت كاس صبت فيه الماي و رجعت لها .. مدته بأيدها المرتجفه.


شربت الماي:لا اتقولي لأحد عن الي شفتيه.
أمل طاحوا دموعها و بصوت صياح:ساره أني مو فاهمه شي.
ساره غمضت عيونها تتكلم بصعوبه:لما شفت مرام قالت لي أن غيبوبة جواد بسببي وأني من ذاك اليوم هالفكره براسي و مع الأيام فقدت الأمل أن جواد يصحى حسيت بحياتي مالها معنى من دونه ..وقفت عن الكلام تتنفس.
أمل اتصيح:ساره أنتي تعبانه بوديش المستشفى .. توها بتقوم بس ساره مسكت ايدها.
ساره بصعوبه فتحت عيونها:سلمان ماأبغاه يعيش وحيد لين طلبش وافقي عشاني
أمل صرخت:أنتي ويش قاعده اتقولي أنتي مافيش شي.
ساره بنبره عاليه اشوي:أني ادمنت على الحبوب كنت أبغى أموت


فجئه و من دون توقع ساره والشخص الي كان توه جاي .. أمل عطتها كـــــف قـــــــــوي.


...........


سلمان كان خايف على ساره لأنها في الصبح كانت تعبانه .. فأخذ له أجازه ورجع البيت.


توه بيدخل الصاله الا يشوف أمل تعطي ساره الكف .. وقف متفاجئ و مستغرب.


أمل اصياحها مدمج مع اصراخها:غبيـه مافكرتي أنش اذا متي بتروحي النار مافكرتي في سلمان ويش بيصير فيه لين صابش شي مافكرتي فيي أني في حوراء فينا كلنا أنتي أنانيه حرام الي سويتيه ولله حــــرام.
ساره حطت ايدها على خدها:أني اه ..طاحت على الأرض.
أمل صرخت:ســـــــــاره

سلمان ركض لها .. حاول ايصحيها و أمل اتصيح.

سلمان خايف عليها:ساااره سااااره
أمل اتصيح:وديها المستشفى بسرعه.

حمل ساره وراح برى لسياره و أمل معاه .. بطح ساره ورى وأمل ركبت من الباب الثاني الي يصير ورى سلمان .. حطت راس ساره على رجايلها وهي اتحاول اتصحيها .. سلمان حرك سيارته بسرعه.. مع أنه مافهم شي ..من الي دار بين ساره وأمل الا أنه عارف أن ساره بخطر ولازم يوديها المستشفى بسرعه.


أمل ادموعها ملوا وجهها:ساره ارجوش جاوبيني اصحي .. هزتها .. تكفي ساره لاتخوفيني.

سلمان وقف سيارته:أمل اسكتي كلامش ايوترني .. حط راسه على السكان ايحس أنه بينفجر.


ساره فتحت عيونها بصعوبه:و وين
سلمان لف من سمع حسها.
أمل مسكت ايدها:الحمدلله .. بنروح المستشفى.
لفت على سلمان:وديــ ـني مستشفى جــ جواد.

سلمان طالعها مسح ادموعه المجتمعه و حرك سيارته.

لفت على أمل غمضت عيونها ابتسمت.
أمل خايفه يغمى عليها مره ثانيه:ساره
ساره من دون ماتفتح عيونها:اششش أبغى ارتـ ــاح.
أمل قوة من مسكتها لساره حطتها في حضنها.


وصلو المستشفى......


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


بعد ماوصل ساره راح المستشفى.

قدم عذر لتأخيره بعدين راح لمكتبه .. قعد على الكرسي طالع الأوراق الي قدامه و المكان .. حط يده على جبهته .. يالله مو قادر استوعب شي .. ليش ياساره ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
رجع راسه لورى اتسند على الكرسي .. هذا يفسر تصرفاتها وليش قالت لي أنساها .. ااااااااااااااااه.

طلع من مكتبه راح شرب ماي .. اتمشى في المستشفى الا يسمع أحد يناديه .. لف لمصدر الصوت و شاف سلمان.

راح له على طول........

جواد يتكلم بسرعه:ساره فيها شي؟؟!!
سلمان استغرب سؤاله بس هذا مو وقته:اغمى عليها ووديتها الطوارئ.
جواد مشى بخطوات سريعه و سلمان لحقه.
جواد وهو يمشوا:دليني اي غرفه.
سلمان سبق جواد لين وصلوا للغرفه و كانت أمل واقفه برى.

سلمان يوجه كلامه لأمل:ماحد طلع؟؟
أمل مسحت ادموعها هزت راسها بــ لا.

جواد دخل الغرفه.........


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت أبو قيس#


الكل عرف بحمل فاطمه لأنها راحت لهم .. و أول من عرف حوراء لأن فاطمه كانت واعدتنها أنها اتكون أول وحده تعرف.

فاطمه اتصلت لقيس عشان اتقوله بس مارد عليها .. قالت لحوراء تتصل لرائد عشان تسأله عن قيس.


حوراء:هلا.
رائد:هلا فيش .. ويش حالش عمري؟؟
حوراء:زينه الحمدلله أنت ويش حالك؟؟
رائد:أكيد بخير دامني اسمع صوتي حبيبتي.
حوراء استحت:أحم.

فاطمه دزتها:مو هذا وقتش قوليله يعطيش قيس.
حوراء باعدت الجوال:انزين بس صبري.

حوراء:امم رائد معاك قيس؟؟!!
رائد مستغرب:أخذ اجازه اليوم .. ماشفته.
حوراء طالعت فاطمه:ماقال لأحد .. ماقالك وين راح؟؟!!
رائد:لا .. اتصلي له على جواله.
حوراء:مايرد.
رائد:تبغيه في شي ضروري.
حوراء:أيه.
رائد بفضول:ويش هو؟؟!!
حوراء:أول قول مبروك.
رائد مبتسم:مبروك.
حوراء فرحانه:بصير خاله .. أختي حامل.
رائد:ههههه مبروك .. عجل باي بتصل ابارك لراشد.
حوراء: باي.

حوراء:غريبه ايقول قيس ماخذ اجازه اليوم.
فاطمه:وين راح؟؟
حوراء:ماأدري بتصل له مره ثانيه.

----------


## قطعة سكر

اتصلت له مره و مرتين و الثالثه رد.

قيس:الوو.
حوراء حطت ايدها على خاصرتها:ماورى شان مارديت.
قيس زهقان:حمدي ربش رديت خلصيني ويش تبغي؟؟
حوراءوهي مبوزه:لا ولله زين مني جايه بقولك.

عطت الجوال فاطمه:سخيف.

فاطمه:هلا.
قيس اتنهد:أهلين.
فاطمه:متى بتجي البيت؟؟
قيس:ماأدري ويش تبغي؟؟
فاطمه:أبغى أقولك شي بس مو على الجوال.
قيس من دون أهتمام:أهااا عجل بعد اشوي باجي.
فاطمه:باي.
قيس:باي.


فاطمه:غريب قيس!! .. ويش فيه؟؟
حوراء:ويش دراني عنه هالسخيف .. أخذت جوالها اتصلت على ساره و ماردت .. اتصلت لأمل ماردت اتصلت على بيت أمل قالولها أنها مع ساره فتصلت لأمل مره ثانيه وردت..........


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


تعبت من الوقفه قعدت على الكرسي طالعت سلمان بيان عليه التوتر .. ياربي اتأخر جواد واجد.


حست بالباب ينفتح .. رفعت راسها شافت جواد طالع .. على طول وقفت.


جواد اتسند على الجدار .. طاحت دمعه من عينه.

أمل حطت ايدها على فمها خايفه من الي بيقوله جواد.

سلمان اتقرب منه:جواد ويش فيها ساره؟؟
جواد طالعه مسح دمعته:الحمدلله كنت خايف يكون شي ثاني.
سلمان بنبره عاليه اشوي:جواد قول ويش فيها؟؟
جواد طالعه بنظرات بارده غالب عليها الحزن:سرطان في الوز.
أمل شهقت.
سلمان انفعل:كيف و ليش؟؟؟؟
جواد حط ايده على كتف سلمان ربت عليه:لا اتخاف انشالله بتكون بخير .. بيسوو لها عمليه حق يستأصلوا الوز وانشالله مايصير لها شي ..طالع أمل و رجع نظره لسلمان.. اذا تبغوا اتشوفوها روحوا صلوا أول بعدين تعالوا لي مكتبي لأن بيغيروا غرفتها. 

راح تركهم في حيره.

أمل طاحوا ادموعها مسحتهم .. طالعت سلمان:وين المصلى؟؟
سلمان طالعها بنظرات حزينه:تعالي معاي.

مشى و مشت وراه .. وصلوا عند المصلى .. تركته راحت اتصلي.

لما خلصت من الصلاه أخذت قرأن قرته و قعدت تدعي لساره.

أخذت شنطتها طلعت جوالها لأنها سمعت نغمة حوراء.

توها بتتصل لها الا بحوراء تسبقها.

أمل بصوت تعبان:الووه.
حوراء:هـــلا مالت عليكم يالسخيفين قاعدين مع بعض ولا اتقولوا لي .. صحيح أني شفت رقم ساروه لما صحيت بس مفروض اتصحونــ ..سمعت أمل اتصيح.. أمل ويش فيش؟؟
أمل زاد اصياحها.
حوراء خافت:أملوه لاتخوفيني ويش فيش؟؟
أمل مو قادره تتكلم من الصياح:ســ ساره
حوراء:ويش فيها ساره؟؟
أمل اتصيح.
حوراء انبط جبدها:أملوه عليتي جبدي اتكلمي .. وين انتي؟؟
أمل أخذت نفس:في المستشفى.
حوراء:ويــــش!!!! قصدي ليش؟؟
أمل هدئت:بعدين أقولش .. أنتي تعالي مستشفى ال**** و لما توصلي كلميني.
حوراء:انزين .. باي.
أمل:باي.


..........


جواد راح مكتبه ارتاح على الكنبه الموجوده .. بعدين صلى .. بعد ماخلص دور عن جواله بس مالقاه ذكر أنه نساه في السياره.


طلع من مكتبه راح غرفة الممرضات...

جواد:السلام عليكم.
الكل:وعليكم السلام.
جواد:ممرضه لمياء.
وقفت:نعم.
جواد عطاها رقم هادي:اتصلي على هالرقم و حوليه لمكتبي.
لمياء:انشالله .. أخذت الورقه.

رجع مكتبه قعد ايحوس في الأوراق الي قدامه و يشوف اذا عنده مواعيد بكره أو لا.

سمع دق على الباب.

جواد:اتفضل.

دخل سلمان و أمل ضلت عند الباب.

جواد:ودوها غرفه 114 .

أمل تركتهم راحت.

سلمان اتقدم لجواد:جواد قول الحقيقه ساره ويش فيها؟؟
جواد ايطالع الأوراق:قلت لك كل شي.
سلمان بنبره عاليه:كيف كيف جاها المرض؟؟
جواد من دون مايطالعه:ماادري.
سلمان ضرب الطاوله بعصبيه:دكتور و ماتدري عجل من يدري؟؟
جواد بنظرات حاده:مثل ماهي اتهمك اتهمني أنا بعد.
سلمان اتفاجئ من رد جواد الصريح و بهدوء غير متوقع:متى العمليه؟؟
جواد مع أنه مااتوقع هالهدوء:بكره لأن حالتها ماتسمح ايسوا لها العمليه اليوم.
سلمان طالعه بنظرات مافهمها راح.

جواد حط راسه على طاولة المكتب الا يرن التلفون....

جواد:الوو.
لمياء:معاك الي طلبته.
جواد:يسلمو.


وكلم هادي...............




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حوراء وصلت المستشفى راحت للغرفة ساره............

دخلت الغرفه شافت ساره نايمه على السرير و امل قاعده على الكرسي الي بجنبها .. راحت لامل.
حوراء بخوف:ويش صار؟؟؟؟؟ ويش فيها؟؟؟؟؟
امل صاحت:رحت لها كانت تعبانه بعدين قعدت اتكح شفت في النشافه دم.
حوراء شهقت.
امل زادت نبرة اصياحها:ساره كانت تشرب احبوب صابها سرطان في الوز ...... قالت كل الي صار.
حوراء انصدمت على طول طاحوا ادموعها سيلان.. وعيونها بسرعه صاروا حمران .. وامل صاحت معاها.


ساره صحت من صوتهم .. لفت وجها بتثاقل لجهتهم:حوراء امل.

رفعوا وجههم ولما طالعوها ابتسمت لهم .. راحوا لها حوراء قعدت على السرير .. امل اتقربت لها اكثر.

ساره مسحت ادموعهم ابتسمت:اذا اتحبوني صدق ماابغى اشوف ادموعكم.
حوراء بنبرة اصياح:ليش ساره؟؟؟؟ حرام عليش.
ساره طالعت امل و ابتسمت:لآني غبيه.
امل صاحت:اسفه ولله ماكان قصدي كــ
حطت صبعها السبابه على فمها:مايحتاج تتأسفي أني استحق اكثر من كف.
حوراء بنفس نبرتها:لا اتقولي جذي .. طاحت دمعتها.
ساره مسحتها:قلت لش لا تصيحي .. احبكم ولله.
حوراء وهي اتصيح:احنا انحبش اكثر.
ساره ابتسمت .. وجهة نظراتها لأمل:وين سلمان؟؟؟؟
امل:ماأدري .. من طلعت من مكتب جواد ماشفته.
ساره: جواد هو الي فحصني؟؟؟؟؟
امل:ايه.
ساره بخوف:ويش فيي؟؟؟؟
امل نزلت راسها.
ساره وجة سؤالها لحوراء بترجي:ويش فيي؟؟؟؟
حوراء ماردت.
ساره اجتمعت الدموع في عيونها:قولوا لي .. السل مو؟؟؟؟؟
امل بنفعال:لا .. سكتت اشوي .. مو السل.
ساره اتنهدت:عجل شوو؟؟؟
امل طالعت حوراء.
حوراء فهمتها:سرطان في الوز .. مسكت ايدها .. بس صدقيني جواد قال انهم يقدروا يسوو لش عمليه يستأصلوا الوز وبتصيري بخير.
ساره:متى بيسوو لي العمليه؟؟؟؟
امل:ماادري جواد ماقال.
ساره لفت وجهها جهة الدريشه.

فتــــــــــرة صمـــــــــــت.

ساره بعدها اتطالع الدريشه:لا اتقولوا لأحد اني شربت حبوب .. طالعتهم ..محد اصلآ.
ثنتينهم سكتوا

----------


## قطعة سكر

هادي راح بيت ابو جواد عشان ياخد شيماء لانه واعدنها ايروحوا يتغدوا في مطعم اليوم.

وصل وفتحت الخادمه الباب دخلته المجلس .. قدمت له فواكه ..وعصير .. قعدينتظر شيموته.
هادي(ويلي ولهت عليها..ويلي متى بتجي وحشتني)

بعدربع ساعه جت شيموه تتمخطر.

شيماء:السلام عليكم.
هادي فاتح حلقه من جمال شيماء:وعليكم السلام .. وانا اقول وين طار القمر اليوم الا في وجهي .
شيماء انقلب وجها طماطه استحت:تسلم.
هادي: لاشيموتي انتي لازم اتخفي علي شوي جذي واجد انا جذي ماقدر استحمل لا انا لازم اعرس في اقرب وقت ممكن.
شيماء قريب اتموت من الخجل.
هادي:لاصحيح شيموتي متى بنعرس مو كانه مصخنها.
شيماء:والله مادري تعرف بعد جوادوه مادري ويش فيه هلايام و الحاله شته.
هادي بانت عليه علامات الحزن على حال صديقه واخوه الا مادري ويش صاير فيه .. وكل مايسأله مايرضى ايقوله لان يعرف جواد متى ماحب ايقول بيقوله فخلاه على راحته.

هادي:حبيبتي بقوم اغسل ايدي وانتي البسي عباتش .. راح .

شيماء لبست عباتها لان حمالتنها معاها.

سمعت رنة جوال هادي .. طلعت الى هادي .

شيماء:هادي جوالك ايرن .
هادي وهو ايغسل ايده:من؟؟
شيماء:مادري رقم غريب.
هادي:ردي الحين باجي بس شوفي من .
شيماء:اوكي.

ظغت على الزر حطت الجوال في اذنها .

لمياء بصوت ناعم:الوووه.
شيماء:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
جى هادي اخد الجوال من شيماء ورد:الوو .. اوكي .. هـــلا ..وجه كلامه لشيماء.. لحظه حبيبتي .. طلع برى الزراعه.


هادي:اي معاك.
جواد:تعالي الحين.
هادي:ليش مو انت بالمستشفى؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
جواد باين عليه مهموم <<<< (وعلى قلب امه):تعال ولله تعبان.
هادي:طيب خد اجازه وارجع ارتاح في البيت.
جواد:انت عندك شي!!!؟؟؟
هادي:اي بطلع مع شيماء.
جواد:اوه اسف على الازعاج .. باي .. سد الخط .

هادي(يوووه ازعل شكله صدق تعبان وانا غبي يمكن يبغى ايقول لي ويش فيه .. بس في المستشفى عاد لا ماعتقد لان لو بيقول ما بيقول في وقت شغله انا اعرف جواد).

اتصل له ما رد.

رجع لشيماء.........

شيماء:من الي كلمته؟؟؟؟
هادي:جواد يبغاني اروح له .. اسف مايمديني اروح معاش خليها مره ثانيه .. باسها على خدها .. بتوحشيني .. طلع.

شيماء وقفت جامده .. مستحيل هادي يخوني .. لا ويتركني عشان يروح لها هالخايسه .. لا هادي مايسويها بس اني سمعت صوت ابنيه وهو قال جواد .. كذبته ماتزبط كيف جواد والرقم غريب .. اااااااااه ياربي هادي ايحبني مستحيل ايخوني .. راحت غرفتها بخطوات متثاقله .. دخلت قفلت الباب .. انسدحت على السرير صاحــــــت.

بعد نص ساعه .. مسحت ادموعها .. اخذت جوالها كتبت رساله ورسلتها لهادي......


(((((خلاص ماعد بيني وبينك كلام او اي شي خلي الي رحت لها و خنتني معها تنفعك يالخاين)))).




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


وصل هادي المستشفى .. راح مكتب جواد .. دق الباب........

جواد:اتفضل.

دخل شاف ممرضه مع جواد......
هادي:السلام عليكم.
جواد والممرضه:وعليكم السلام.
جواد عطاها ملف:وديه للدكتور عصام.
الممرضه:حاضر .. اخذته طلعت.

جواد ايحوس في القلم الي ماسكنه:مو قلت مابتجي .. كان رحت مع حبيبتك.
هادي:اسف ماكان قصدي .. انزين ويش فيك؟؟؟؟
جواد سند راسه على الكرسي:ساره اهني في المستشفى.
هادي:ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عسى ماشر!!!!!!!
جواد غمض عيونه:سرطان الوز.
هادي:شوووووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
جواد بتعب:الي سمعته.
هادي مو مستوعب:كيف؟؟؟؟!!!!!
جواد فتح عيونه:مو مهم كيف المهم انه صابها.
هادي:ويش بتسوي؟؟؟؟؟؟
جواد:ماادري .. هادي ساعدني.
هادي سكت.

سمع نغمة الرسايل حق جواله .. طلعه من مخباه .. قرى الرساله .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

جواد:ويش فيك؟؟؟؟!!!! .. من الي راسال؟؟؟؟
هادي عطاه الجوال.
جواد قرى الرساله:ويش قصدها مافهمت شي!!!!؟؟؟؟
هاي:ولا انا .. لحضه كني فهمت .. فكر .. اوووه كيف راح عن بالي .. حط ايديه على راسه.
جواد :انا مافهمت.
هادي:شيماء سمعت صوت الممرضه وانا قلت لها انك انت الي اتصلت يعني فكرتني اكذب عليها.
جواد:عادي انا بقول لها الحقيقه.
هادي:مو على جذي على انها اكيد الحين اتصيح على ولا شي.
جواد:اتصل لها.
هادي:كاتبه مابيني وبينها كلام يعني اكيد مابترد.
جواد:جرب ويش بتخسر؟؟؟
هادي:ماابغى اجرب محد قال لها اتشك فيي.
جواد:جيب جوالك بكلمها مابغى اختي اتطيح ادموعها على الفاضي.
توه بيعطيه جواله الا يرن التلفون الي في المكتب....

جواد:الووو .. اوكى .. الحين جاي.

هادي:وين رايح؟؟؟؟؟
جواد:يبغوني.
هادي:مدام عندك شغل ليش خليتني اجي؟؟؟؟؟
جواد:ماادري انهم بيطلبوني .. ايه صحيح كلم شيماء ماابغاها اتصيح .. وقولهم ان ساره في المستشفى .. تركه راح.

هادي(اففف حط كل شي علي).


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ام امل اتصلت لها لأنها اتاخرت واجد .. و حوراء جى لها ابوها من غير ماتقول له فقررت اتوصل امل معاها..........

بقت ساره في الغرفه بروحها .. قعدت اتفكر في الي صار .. وسؤال واحد يدور في بالها .. وين راح سلمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من كثر تفكيرها ماحست لنفسها و غفت.......

حست بأيد ماسكه ايدها فتحت عيونها .. لفت لجهة الايد ابتسمت لما شافته.
ساره:وين كنت؟؟؟؟
سلمان اتجاهل سؤالها:بويش اتحسي الحين؟؟؟؟
ساره:زينه الحمدلله .. ماجاوبتني وين كنت؟؟؟؟
سلمان:رحت اجيب شي.
ساره:ويش هو؟؟؟
سلمان طلع ورقه من مخباه:هذي لش بس مامداني اعطيش اياها.

كان باين على الورقه انها من مستشفى يعني من الأوراق الي يستخدموها المستشفى.

ساره:من عند من؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلمان:اقريها.

اخذت الورقه .. فتحتها شهقت:هـ هذي من عند امي.
سلمان هز راسه بمعنى اقريها.

((((ساره سامحيني ماكنت معاش مثل اي ام كنت اتمنى اشوفش عشان المش في صدري و استسمح منش بس مااعتقد اني بشوفش.
الله ايوفقش مع جواد او اي واحد غيره واعتني بفسش هذي وصيتي وابغاش تعرفي اني احبش مع معاملتي لـــ )))) ... ماكملت ماتت وهي تكتب الرساله حتى ان الورقه فيها بعض من دمها.

ساره طاحوا ادموعها اربع اربع .. حضنت الورقه .. صاحت.

سلمان حضنها .. زاد اصياحها .. كان حاز في خاطرها هالجمله """اعتني بنفسش هذي وصيت""" و هي مانفذت الوصيه و سببت لنفسها المرض .. قعدت اتصيح بطريقه مو طبيعيه .. سلمان حاول ايسكتها بس ماقدر...........

سلمان:ساره خلاص ادعي لها بالرحمه .. تكفي لا اتقطعي قلبي بصياحش.
ساره بلهجة لوم:ليش ماعطيتني الورقه من قبل ليش .. لو عطيتني ايها من قبل كان ماصار الا صار امي كانت حاسه .. تشهق شهقات وارى بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلمان حس بلوم مع انه ما فهم لها:ماكنتي بحاله تسمح اني اعطيش اياها و بعدين نسيتها وراحت عن بالي ..باعدها عنه .. مسح ادموعها .. اكيد انتي عطشانه تبغي ماي؟؟؟؟؟
ساره بدات تهدا هزت راسها بمعنى ايه.

جاب لها ماي .. شربته .. سكتت.
سلمان حاول اينسيها وقعد يتكلم في اي شي.

ساره من دون مااتطالعه:متى العمليه؟؟؟؟
فاجئه سؤالها نزل راسه:بكره.
ساره طالعته:اتغذيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلمان:لا.
ساره:اذا اتحبني روح البيت واتغذى .. اني سويت الغذى بس عليك اتسخنه و تشوي الــ
قاطعها:بقعد معاش.
ساره مسكت ايده:تكفى عشاني .. بس روح اتغذى و تعال.
سلمان:مالي نفس .. واصلآ ماابغى اتركش بروحش.
ساره: مو اول مره ادخل المستشفى عشان اخاف اصير بروحي .. روح اتغذى و في طريقك جيب دبدوبي.
سلمان ابتسم مع انه ماله خلق:هذا الي هامش.
ساره ابتسمت.
سلمان:خلاص باروح اجيب الدبدوب بس ماتوقع اكل.
ساره بترجي:طلبتك لاتردني .. لو تاكل اشوي اهم شي تاكل تعبت روحي وطبخت ومابتاكل .
سلمان بستسلام ..ابتسم:انزين .. باس جبهتها .. راح.


بعد ماطلع .. طلعت الورقه وقرتها مره ومرتين واكثر .. قعدت تذكر كل ايامها مع امها .. ذكرت طفولتها وكيف كانت حلوه.
سرحت في افكارها لبعيـــــد بس قطع هالأفكار صوت دق الباب...........

ساره(بهالسرعه رجع):مـــــــــــن؟؟؟؟؟؟
سمعت صوت رجولي من برى (انا).
ساره (هذا جواد) .. قامت من السرير اخذت بوشيتها لفتها على شعرها .. عودت مكانها:اتفـضل.

جواد دخل .. طالعها بنظرات حستهم نظرات عتاب:السلام.
ساره من دون ماتطالعه:وعليكم السلام.
جواد:كيف حالش الحين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ساره شابكه ايديها و اتطالعهم:بخير.
جواد ببرود:قالولش ان العمليه بكره؟؟؟؟؟
ساره(ليش ايكلمني بهالبرود؟؟؟؟):ايه .. اممم من الي بيسويلي العمليه؟؟؟؟؟
جواد راح عند الدريشه {يعني عطى ظهره لساره حط ايديه في مخبى البالطو }:دكتور عصام.
ساره:وانت؟؟؟؟؟
جواد لف لها:هذا مو اختصاصي .. وحتى لو كان اختصاصي مابسويها.
ساره:ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟
جواد بنظرات حاره:ماابغى.
ساره:ليش اتكلمني جذي؟؟؟؟؟
جواد اتسند على الجدار .. بعده حاط ايديه في مخباه .. اتجاهل سؤالها:اسف على الكف بس كنتي تستاهليه.
لفت وجهها جهه ثانيه.
جواد راح لها .. قعد على الكرسي الي بجنبها .. مسك ايدها:احبش.
ساره طالعته بألم .. حاولت تسحب ايدها ماقدرت .. جواد كان متمسك فيها.
جواد:انا بكون المسؤل عن حالتش .. وبحضر العمليه .. بس ابغى اطلب منش طلب.
ساره سألته بنظرات اعيونها.
جواد فهمها:خلي ايمانش بالله قوي .. بتنجح العمليه.
ساره هزت راسها بمعنى انشالله.
جواد ابتسم .. ترك ايدها:يالله انا بروح.
نظراتها كانت اتقوله .. اقعد معااي محتاجتك جنبي .. لا اتروح.
ابتسم لها مره ثانيه:لازم اروح .. قبل لايطلع .. ناظرها بنظات حـــب .. بعدين طلع.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت ابو جواد#


وصل هادي بيت ابو جواد .. وقف عند الباب متردد مو عارف يدخل .. يالله ياهادي ادخل وتوكل على ربك وسم بالله .. دق الجرس. فتحت له تينا الباب قال الى تينا تنادي ابو جواد .. دخل وقبل مايدخل المجلس .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. قعد ينتظر.
ابو جواد:السلام عليكم.
هادي:وعليكم السلام.
ابو جواد:ياحيا لله بهادي .. شخبارك؟؟ انشاء الله بخير؟؟
هادي متكدر:تمام .. الحمدالله بخير .. وانت شخبارك عمي؟؟
ابو جواد .. حس ان فيه شي:خير ياوليدي فيك شي احسك مو على بعضك.
هادي مو عارف من وين يبدا :والله ياعمي .. مو عارف ويش اقول لك .. لكن ساره ياعمي في مستشفى.
ابوجواد وهو خايف :ويش صاير عسى ماشر .
هادي :والله ياعمي جواد .. ايقول ان ساره فيها .. سرطان في لوز .
ابوجواد بحزن:لاحول و لاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم .. والحين هي ويش حالها؟؟ومن ويش صابها؟؟
هادي:مادري بيسو لها عمليه وهي في المستشفى.
ابوجواد:عجل بقوم اقول الى ام جواد .. قام ابوجواد.

راح الى ام جواد.
ابوجواد باين عليه مهموم: قومي البسي عباتش.
ام جوادبستغراب:ليش البس عباتي وين بنروح؟؟
ابواجوادبحزن:والله ياام جواد ساره بنت اختي في المستشفى وبنروح اليه.
ام جواد بخوف:ليش ويش فيها ساره؟؟

شيماءودانه كانوا نازلين من فوق .. رايحين يقعدو في الزراعه .. سمعوا ابوا جواد يتكلم.........

ابوجواد علامات الحزن كلها في وجهه: فيها سرطان في لوز.
ام جواد وشيماء ودانه كلهم في نفس الوقت شهقوا.
ام جواد صاحت:ويلي عليها والله ماتستاهل.
شيماء ودانه قامو ايصيحوا.
ابو جواد: يالله قوموا البسوا اعبيكم .. انا في السياره انتظركم.
شيماء اتصيح:ابوي من الي قالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابوجواد:هادي.

شيماء راحت الى هادي بتسأله عن ساره .. راح عن بالها انه خانها و هلأشياء
دخلت شيماء اتصيح وتشهق ايدها على فمها:هادي صحيح الاسمعته.. قولي ان مو صحيح .. لا ساره مافيها شي .. وكانها توها تستوعب .. واني اقول ليش هي متغيره ..لا لا ماعتقد مو صحيح مو؟؟
هادي راح لها حطها على صدره ايحاول ايهديها:شيماء استهدي بالله هذي قدرت ربش وانتي مومنه بالله .. انتي ادعي لها الله ايقومها بسلامه .. رفع وجهها ومسح دمعها الاينزلوا زي المطر:يالله روحي البسي عباتش عشان انروح المستشفى.

راحت شيماء تلبس عباتها وهي خايفه على ساره .. قالت لأمها انها بتروح مع هادي .. راحت المجلس ماشافت احد .. طلعت شافت هادي داخل السياره ينتظرها .. دخلت السياره.

صاحت بهدوء.

هادي قبل مايسوق سيارته:حبيبتي خلاص .. ادعي لها.
شيماء اتصيح:هادي مااتخيل حياتي من دونها.
هادي:لا لااتقولي جذي انشالله بتنجح العمليه.
شيماء رفعت وجهها:هادي كيف عرفت؟؟؟؟؟
هادي:جواد قالي .. الله ايساعده كان مهموم لحده.
شيماء:يعني صدق رحت لجواد؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
هادي لف وجهه عنها .. ساق السياره.
شيماء:هادي.
هادي ايطالع الطريق و كأن الأمر مايهمه:الي كلمتش ممرضه .. جواد قال لها تتصل لي عشان ايكلمني .. واذا مو امصدقه اسألي جواد .. او شوفي رقم المستشفى.
شيماء بأسف:اسفه.
هادي سكت.
شيماء طالعت الجهه الثانيه.

ظلوا ساكتين لين وصلوا المستشفى.

هادي:روحي غرفه 114 .
شيماء:وانت؟؟؟؟
هادي:بروح لجواد.
شيماء:اهاا خلاص .. راحت.

وصلت الغرفه .. قبل ماتدخل سمعت اصوات .. وصلوا قبلي.

دخلت .. شافت ابو جواد قاعد على السرير .. كأنه كان يكلم ساره في شي مهم .. دانه كانت قاعده على الكرسي الي بجنب ساره .. وام جواد جنب دانه وكانت ادموعهم اتطيح بس بهدوء............

ساره انتبهت لوجودها .. ببتسامه:هـــــــلا.
شيماء امتلت عيونها بالدموع .. راحت لها.
ساره قبل ماتتكلم شيماء:تكفي اذا بتقعدي .. بلا هالدموع .. عشاني ماابغى ادموع.
راحت لها .. حضنتها .. صاحت.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


#بيت ابو قيس#


حوراء من رجعت وهي قافله على نفسها الباب .. فاطمه حاولت معاها انها تفتحه بس مارضت...

فاطمه تركتها وبعد ثلث ساعه رجعت لها .. وهالمره مارضيت تتباعد عن الباب الا لما تفتحه .. وفعلآ فتحته.............

حوراء على طول ارتمت في حضنها .. صاحت زي الأطفال.
فاطمه دخلتها الغرفه .. سكرت الباب .. قعدتها على السرير.
فاطمه بخوف:ويش فيش؟؟؟؟ .. قبل ماتطلعي كنتي تضحكي و فرحانه .. ويش صاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حوراء من بين اصياحها:ساره
فاطمه:ويش فيها ساره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حوراء تشهق من الصياح:سـ سرطان فـ في الوز.
فاطمه باعدتها عنها:حلــــــفي؟؟؟؟!!!!!
صاحــــــــــــت.
فاطمه مو امصدقه:مستحيل .. ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حوراء بعدها اتصيح.
فاطمه قريب اتصيح:هي في المستشفى؟؟؟؟؟
حوراء:ايه.
فاطمه وقفت:بقول لقيس يودينا .. طلعت من الغرفه .. راحت غرفة قيس .. مسحت ادموعها الي طاحوا .. دقت الباب دخلت.............


فاطمه:قيس.
قيس كان منسدح على السرير .. عاطنها ظهره:نعم.
فاطمه بلهجة ترجي:قيس ابغاك اتودينا المستشفى.
قيس قام:ليــــش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فاطمه طاحو ادموعها:صديقة حوراء في المستشفى.
قيس رجع لوضعيته:قولي لراشد ايوديكم.
فاطمه:راشد مو اهنــ
قاطعتها حوراء:خلاص مايحتاج ايودينا .. امل توها متصله اتقول شيماء ودانه هناك وهي بتروح .. بنروح معاها.

قيس من سمع اسم دانه على طول غير رايه:لا انا بوديكم ماعدنا بنات ايروحوا مع سواق هذا الا ناقص بعد .. قام من السرير ..طالعهم.. روحوا البسو عبيكم.

----------


## قطعة سكر

........

وصلوا المستشفى .. على طول راحوا لغرفة ساره .. شافوا دانه وشيماء موجودين >>>>>ام جواد ماعجبها غذى المستشفى .. راحت مع ابو جواد عشان تجيب لساره غذى.


حوراء كانت مرتبكه (اف من قيس .. ذكرت كلامه قبل مايجوا.. "بوديكم بشرط اتخلي دانه تطلع لي " ..فشلني هالاخوا..كنه هذا وقته..يعني عمره ماشافها .. افففففف..ياربي يالله مالي الا قولها):دانه.
دانه:هلا.
حوراء قربتها منها وساسرتها:اممم قيس يبغاش برى.
دانه بصوت عالي:ويـــــش؟؟
كلهــــم:ويش فيش؟؟
حوراء مبتسمه عن الفشله<<<خخخخ:مافيها شي ..ساسرتها"دانه بتطلعي لو لا؟؟؟
دانه احتارت لو قالت لا حوراء بتسأل ليش وهذا مو وقته..واخر شي فكرت تطلع مع انها لحد الحين ماتبغى اتشوفه.

طلعت له.. شافته عندالباب.......

دانه بصوت عالي اشوي:اني ابغى اعرف انت ماتفهم .. بعدين هذا مكان جاي اتكلمني فيه.
قيس :لاني ابغى افهمش.
دانه بستهزاء:اذا تبغى اتفهمني دورلك مكان يتافهموا فيه العالم مو المستشفى .. كانت بتدخل ..مسك ايدها بقوه.
دانه بألم: اخ عورتني .
قيس بعصبيه:ان كلمتني مره ثانيه جدي بتندمي فاهمه انا لو مو في المستشفى على قولتش كان شفتي شي ماشفتيه.
دانه خافت من نظرته وعصبيته اول مره يعصب بها الشكل .. سوت نفسها قويه:انزين اتركني ..
قيس طالعها بنظرات كلها الم.. وترك ايدها:انزين أكلمش اليله اوكي .
دانه وجهها خالي من التعبير:اوكي .. راح عنها.
توها بتدخل .. شافت وحده جايبنها الممرضات .. مرت من جنبهم .. طالعتها بستغراب .. كأني اعرفها.. وهي مع حيرتها دخلت .. تبغى تعرف من هي دي؟؟؟


اول مادخلت.................

ساره بخبث:ول كل هالتاخير .. ويش قاعدين اتقولوا .. اكيد يغازلش اعترفي .. تغمز لها.
الكل ماعد شيماء لانها فاهمه:ههههههههههههههههه
دانه قعدت على الكرسي:شفت وحده كني اعرفها.. بس وين شفتها ماني ماذكر.
حوراء بفضول:كيف ماتذكريها؟؟
دانه وهي اتحاول تذكرها:مادري وجهها مو غريب علي.. لحظه كني عرفتها .
الكل من هي؟؟؟؟
دانه بكل عفويه:مـــر .. انبتهت الى نفسها :لامو هي.
ساره بنظرات مايله للبرورد بس اتبين انها عرفت الاسم:قلتي الاسم ليش ماكملتيه؟؟؟
دانه اتحاول اتكون طبيعيها:عادي ماقلت شي.
ساره برورد:ويش كانت اتسوي؟؟
دانه تستعبط:من هي؟؟
ساره نظراتها بارده لحدها:الي شفتيها.
دانه:مادري شفت الممرضات ناقلينها .
ساره:يعني مريضه؟؟!!
دانه:مااادري.
حوراء عشان اتغير الموضوع .. دزت دانه:ايه دانوه ماقلتي ويش قال لش قيش.
دانه فهمته .. سوت روحها مستحيه بخجل :يعني ويش بيقول؟؟
الكل:ههههههههههههه


في اليل بعدما الكل راح .. جى لها سلمان قعد يتكلم معاها بس نام عل الكنبه الموجوده.
ساره رحت في افكارها وهي اطالع وجه سلمان .. اوووووووه نسيت موضوع مع امل .. يالله بكره بقول لها .. راح فكرها في مرام .. ليش هي في المستفشى؟؟؟؟

*فــــي الصبح*

سلمان صحى من وقت .. صلى .. ولماخلص من صلاته شاف ساره اتطالعه.........
ساره ببتسامه:صباح الخير.
سلمان ببتسامه:صباح النور.
ساره:غفرالله لك.
سلمان:ولش .. قعدي يتكلم معاها عشان العمليه واتكون اعصابها هادئه و مرتاحه ...........


سلمان طالع ساعته:طيب انا بروح البيت الحين بسبح وبسوي كم حاجه وبجي .. تبغي شي من البيت قبل مارجع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ساره ببتسامه:ابغى سلامتك .. ريح بالك ولاتسوق وانت مشتشت الافكار.
سلمان ابتسم ابتسامه باهته:انشاء الله.
مسكت ايده :بكون بخير مابتركك.
سلمان باسي وحنان وعطف .. باس جبهتها .. راح.



ساره فكرت في سلمان .. الشي الي حامله همه اذا ماتت ..كيف بتكوت حياته من دونها.

اخدت جوالها دقت على حوراء..........
حوراء صوتها نايم:الوه
ساره:هههههههه حوروه حليوصوتش وانتي نايمه.
حوراء انتبهت ان ساره الي اتكلمها:هلا .. ويش حالش عمري؟؟؟
ساره:بخير .. امممم حوراء انتوا متى بتجوا؟؟
حوراء بعده نعسانه:الحين ساعه كم؟؟
ساره:تسع ونص.
حوراء:خلاص بنجي عشر ونص.
ساره :اوكي اشوفكم على خير.
حوراء:وانتي من اهله الخير.


حطت جوالها على الكمدنيه الايندق الباب.. لبست بوشيتها :اتفضل.
دخلت ممرضه وبعدها جواد........
جواد:صباح الخير.
ساره:صباح النور.
عطته الممرضه ابره.
جواد:لوسمحتي ايدش.
ساره(ويش صاير عفر .. جدي واجد)
مدتها له بخجل بحياء.
لماخلص .. اخد ملفها وكتبت فيه.. عطاه الممرضه .. طلعت.

جواد حاط ايديه في مخباه:بعد اربع ساعات العمليه .. شدي حيلش.. توه بيطلع.

ساره:جواد.
لف لها.
ساره:مرام اهني صح؟؟
كانت طايحه خصلات من شعره على عيونه بعدهم:من قالش؟؟
ساره اتجاهلت سؤاله : ويش فيها؟؟
جواد:الله ايكون بعون اهلها .. صابها حادث .. صابهاشلل.
ساره علامات الدهشه كلها في وجهها :من متى ؟؟
جواد:إسبوعين تقريبا.
ساره:وين غرفتها؟؟
جواد:لاتقولي بتروحي لها.
ساره:ابغى اروح.
جواد:ســــاره
ساره قاطعته:ماطلبت منك شي .. بس رقم غرفتها.
جواد سكت كانه يفكر .. انتظرش برى.
ابتسمت.

وصول عند غرفتها .. بان على ساره انها متورتره او خايفه.
جواد:لاتخافي بنتظرش.
ساره دقت الباب . .دخلت
مرام اول ماشافت ساره انصدمن .. ظلت ساكته وبس اتطالع ساره .
ساره طاحلو ادموعها مع انها تكره مرام لكن شكلها مايسر لا صديق ولاعدو .. اتقدمت لها وظلت ساكته .. اصلا ماعندها شي اتقوله.
مرام مدت ايدها لساره .. ساره بطعيته الموقف مسكت ايدها 
مرام بندم واضح:سامحيني .. ادري كلمه اسفه ماتسوي شي بس والله ندمانه و
قاطعتها :مسامحتنش والله ابقومش بالسلامه.
مرما قريب اتصيح:مااعرف كيف اشكرش.
ساره ابتسمت ادعيلي.
مرام هزت راسها .. ساره تركت ايدها .. طلعت.

راحت ساره مع جواد غرفتها......
جواد شاف ادموعها .. مسحهم:ماتستاهل ادموعش.
ساره بصوت كله اصايح :مابتشفى مو؟؟
جواد:ساكت
فهمت سكوته .. صاحت.
جواد:ساره لاتصيحي تكفي.
مسحت ادموعها.
بعد ساعه الكل صارعندها .. والكل خايف و متوتر وقلقان .. الكل على اعصابه.

وقت العمليه......

ساره طلبت من امل تجي جنبها .. جت لها .. مسكت ايدها .....

ساره :سلمان .. اذا خطبش لا ترفضيه وصيتي لش سلمان .
امل مسكتها بقوه:ساره انتي بتعيشي وبتحضري عرسنا .
ابتسمت.
اخدها الممرضات ودزها غرفة العمليات وطبعا جواد معاهم.


الكل على اعصابه .. حوارء فاطمه شيماء دانه امل وام جوادوابوجواد وحتى هادي وقيس .
ماعد سلمان .. كان في عالم ثاني في عالم الدكريات والاحلا .. ساره اخر شخص بقى له في هالدنيا .. من غير شعور طاحت الدموعه زي المطر .. ومن تحكم صاح مثل الاطفال.
مرت ثلاث ساعات والكل على اعصابه بس محد طلع لهم يطمنهم حتى جواد .. 

صاروابس ينتظرورا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا
وينتظروا




فجئه طلع جواد لهم .. كل الانظار اجهت له.
وكلهم يترجوه بعيونهم انه مايقول غير ان ساره بخير .
بس جواد ماقال شي تدروا ويش سوى.. ابتـــــــــسم ابتسامته ردلهم الروح .. امل حوراء من فرحتهم حضنوا بعض صاحوا .. سلمان راح لجواد حضنه كانه يشكره .. والكل فرحان ويباركو لبعض.



بعد 3 ايام ......
صحت حست بأحد جنبها .. فتحت عيونها .. جواد كان يفحص ضغظ .ز ابتسم :صباح الخير.
ساره ابتسمت حاضنها دبدوبها.
جواد قعد على الكرسي بعد ماطلعت الممرضه:يتهنى الدبدوب.
ولــع وجهها
جواد مبتسم:لحد الحين ماعرفتي من عند من؟؟
ساره بعدها مستحيه :لا.
جواد امممممم طالعي ورقته<<يقصد الورق الي تنحط في كل دبدوب>>>مو ورقة السعر الي تنحط مع الدبدوب .. طالعت الورقه شافت فيها حرف الجي(j):مافهمت ؟؟؟
جواد:انا بذكرش .. يوم عيد ميلادش .. كان عمري 14 سنه وكنت مستحي احضر العيد ميلاد .. من جدي عطيت شيماء الدبدوب .. وماكان عندي وقت بطاقه اكتب فيها من جدي كتبت في ورقة الدبدوب.. ابتسم.
ساره مع انها مااستوعبت .. بس ابتسمت لانها ماتوقعت في يوم ان يكون الدبدوب المفضل لها من حبيبها.
جواد ابتسم إبتسامه كرست اكسترا وايتنغ<<<خخخخ:ماشاء الله اتحبي الدبدوب وصاحبه.
رمت عليه الدبدوب:سخيف إطلع برى.
جواد مسكه:ههههههه ..خلاص بطلع .. اصلا مصختها كل شوي ناظ عندش .. اخاف يطردوني من شغلي.
ساره شكل مرح:احسن.
جواد رمى عليها الدبدوب:ماتنعطي وجه .. وصل عند الباب .. بعد ساعتين موعداحبوبش يعني برجع خخخخ .. طلع 

#بيت ابو جواد#


قيس كلم دانه .. بس ماتفقوا .. وبعد هالمحاوله ماسوى شي تركها وطنشها ..حوراء حاولت معاه .. قال لها" خلي حركات الجاهل تنفعها".

راحت اتصلت الى شيماء عشان ايصالحو بينهم .. اتفقوا انهم ايروح يقنعوها............ 

حوراء :دانه اعنادش مابينفعش صدقيني ترى قيس ايحبش .. وانتي اتحبيه .. وهو ماسوى جدي الا لانه ايحبش ..
توها دانه بتكلم. 
حوراء:دانه لاتقطعيني .. خلني اكمل كلامي .. اخوي يدري ان الي اسوه لش غلط من جدي جى خطبش وهو من زمان قالي يبغى يخطبش بس اني قلت له انش في المدرسه والمفروض انه ينتظر شوي لحد ماتخلصي .. 
لو واحد غيره كان لعب عليش والله العالم ويش كان راح ايصير .. تعرفي بعد اولاد هالايام مامنهم امان .. 
شيماء اتكمل :صحيح مافي هالايام وحدايحبش ويصونش ترى قيس مافي منه يعني لو غيره غشش يالله دانوه عطينش وجه واجد.
دانه: بس مواني الااصالحه هو الا يصالحني .. وطلعت من عندهم.
حوراء :اني الحين باروح اشوف قيس اني و رائد.. يالله باي .. طلعت.


حوراء اتصلت الى رائد :هلا حبيبي .. كل شي تمام.
رائد:اهلين حوري .. اوكي الحين باروح اشوف قيس وبجي لش .. باي.
حوراء :باي.

راح رائد بيت ابو قيس .. اتصل له عشان يطلع معاه :الو.. هلا قيس
قيس ماله خلق ابد:اهلين .
رائد:قيس انا بره اطلع لي.
قيس :اوكي.. طلع.

رائد : يالله اركب.
قيس:وين؟؟؟
رائد:انت اركب بعدين بقول لك .. ركب قيس .. مشى رائد.


وصل بيت ابو جواد .. قيس طالع رائد:ليش جايبني اهني.
رائد:جاي اخد مرتي.
قيس:اهاا.

اتصل الى حوراء .. يالله اطلعي..

دخلت حوراء السياره :السلام عليكم .
اثنينهم:وعليكم السلام.
قعدوا ثلاثتهم ساكتين .. قيس كان نفسه يسأل اخته عنها .. بس غروره كان اقوه منه.

وصلوا عند البحر .......

قيس :ليش جايبني اهني؟؟؟ .. رجعني وطلع انت وحوره؟؟
رائد :مانا بعدين انا وحوراء نبغى نطلع معاك .. فيها شي .. ادري مافيها شي .. يالله قوم انزل .. ببتسامه .. عطيتك وجه واجد .. الشره مو عليك الشره عليي الا خسرت بانزين عشان اطلعك معي ومع القمر الا وراك.
حوراء ولع وجهها من خجل.
قيس:هههههههه .. نزل .. راح عند البحر وقف يتأمله .. جو له حوراء ورائد.


________________


#بيت ابو جواد#


شيماء .. راحت غرفت .. دخلت.
شيماء:تيه. 
ابتسم لها. 
شيماء:شخبارك جواد؟؟ ويش مسوي ؟؟ انشاء الله بخير ؟؟ ادري بخير وبتوديني البحر .. ماعطته فرصه .. يالله بقوم البس عباتي .. بقول الى دانوه بعد .. طلعت.
جواد:هههههههههه.


راحت شيماء الى دانه .. يالله قومي .. البسي عباتش بسرعه .. جواد بيطلعنه .
دانه :مابغى اطلع .
شيماء :مو على كيفش .. يالله قومي بسرعه.
قامت دانه .. جهزت و خلصت .. راحوا البحر .. اجتمعو مع حوراء.

حوراء راحت قعدت مع قيس اتسولف معاه .. جوا شيماء دانه لهم .
شيماء بخبث :حوراء تعالي ابغاش لحظه.
حوراء :اوكي .. تركوهم لوحدهم.

كان قيس بيمشي .. طلعها بنظرة حزن .. مشى. 
نادت عليه:قيس .. لف له .. شافها اتصيح وقف مكانه ماقدر ايروح لها لان كبريائه مايسمح له بعد الاسوته في المستشفى.
دانه:قيس والله احبك بس من حرقت قلبي من الي صار سويت جذي .. اني هبله سامحني .. صاحت ابصوت مسموع. 
قرب لها :انا عارف انش كنتي منجرحه بس المفروض ماتسوي جذي لانش ماعطيتيني فرصه حتي افهمش ان من حبي الش سويت جذي كنت حاب اعرف كل شي عن الانسانه الي قلبي حبها .. من اول ماشفتش في حفلة اختي اعجبت بش من اول نظره .. ادري اني غلطان اخدت ايميلش .. بس لاني سمعت خواتي قالو ايميلش قدامي مو بيدي قلبي الي خلاني اسوي جذي وضيفش والله حبيتش .. دمعت اعيونه.

فترة صمت بينهم كانت النظرات تتكلم .. نظرات عتاب الاحبباب .

دانه:قيس سامحني والله احبك .. صاحت.
قيس اتقرب لها اكثر .. رفع راسها .. صارت عينه في عينها .. مسح دمعها باس يدها:انتي الي سامحيني والله ابدونش ماقدر اعيش الفتره الي عشتها ابدونش مرت عليه كنها جحيم سامحيني.
دانه:والله امسامحتنك قلبي مايقدر على بعدك.
قيس:اذاسامحتيني ابتسمي عشان قلبي يرتاح.
ضحكت دانه:والله احبك.
قيس:انشاء الله دوم.

قعدو ابصمت يطالعو البحر وهو يطالعها 


.......


كانوا حوراء وشيماء يتمشوا مع بعض جى رائد الى حوراء........
رائد :حوراء تعالي ابغاش لحظه.
شيماء فهمت :اوكي اني باروح الى جواد .. راحت .

دارت حوراء الى رائد .. ابتسمت .. مسك ايدها مشوا.
رائد:عمري متي بنتزوج مليت وانتي بعيده عني ابغى كل يوم اشوفش واصبح ابوجهش.
حوراء:تو الناس علينا.
رائد :من قال تو الناس انا احبش وماقدر على فراقش.
حوراء من الخجل: احس اني عطشانه.
رائد:ويلي قلبي عطشانه خلاص باروح اشتري لش. 
رائد تركها .. راح يشتري .. حوراء وقفت تتأمل في البحر.

لما رجع شافها واقفه .. كان في رجال يصور ولده .. كان ولده في نفس اتجاه حوراء .. كان جواله N70 .. الجوال طلع افلاش رائد فكره يصورها .. راح اله. 
رائد ابعصبيه:ليش اتصور مرتي؟؟؟
الرجال:والله ماصورتها.
رائد:توني شايفك امصورنها.
الرجال:والله كنت اصور ولدي.

راواه الرجال الصوره .. اتفشل رائد .. اعتذر .. مشى .. راح الى حوراء.
رائد:كل منش حطيتيني في موقف محرج اخر مره اشوفش فاتحه وجهش .. فاهمه.
حوراء:ويش فيك والله مو فاهمه؟؟واي موقف؟؟
قال لها كل السالفه.
حوراء: اممممم اسفه حبي ماكان قصدي احطك في هالموقف خلاص بغطي وجهي.


_____________



*محل شهد فون*


في البدايه اترددت اتروح لو ماتروح بس بعدين فكرت ممكن مايكون لؤي موجود وفي نفس الوقت خافت اتروح و الي هناك يقعد ايغازلها من جذي قررت تاخذ معاها أخوها الي اصغر منها.


واتفاجئت من أن الي يبيع هناك مو موجود و الي موجود هو لؤي.

كانت بتطلع بس خلاص شافها .. فشله تطلع وهي توها داخله.

لؤي بنظرات حلوه:اتفضلي.
عقيله:الكاميرا الخلفيه لجوالي ماتشتغل.
لؤي:جيبيه .. بس افتحيه أول.
فتحت القفل حق الجوال .. عطته اياه.

لؤي قعد ايطالعه و يفحصه:هذا شغلته بسيطه .. خليه وبعد ساعه ساعتين بالكثير تعالوا اخذوه.

عقيله طلعت وطلع معاها أخوها.


أول شي سواه أنه اتصل من جوالها على جواله .. خزن الرقم عنده.

عدل لها الجوال .. وبعد ساعه جى له أخوها و اخذ الجوال.


عقيله أول ماأخذت جوالها شافت فيه رساله .. فتحتها .. الا هي من رقم غريب.


((((السلام.
أسف لأني أخذت رقمش وأسف على الأزعاج.

أنا أبغى اتقدم لش بدون لف و دوران بس أنا مالقيت الا هالحل و بصراحه أخاف اتقدم لش و ترفضي.
واتمنى اذا قريتي الرساله اتردي علي ترى أنا على أعصابي.)))

عقيله ماعجبتها طريقته(يحلف هذا .. اتخيل نفسي و اني راسله له موافقه كان اصير مضحكه).

مسحت الرساله .. طنشت.


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


شيماء و هادي .. من ذاك اليوم وهم مايكلموا بعض الا بالكلام العادي.

جواد لاحظ عليهم هالشي .. جت على باله فكره.

خلى شيماء تجهز .. وطلع معاها..........

شيماء:جواد وين بنروح؟؟
جواد:مطعم.
شيماء:ويش صاير؟؟ من زمان ماوديتني مطعم؟؟
ابتسم بخبث:لما نوصل بتعرفي.


وصلوا المطعم .. دخلوا .......

شيماء اتفاجئت من وجود هادي .. وهادي نفس الشي .. طالعوا جواد.

جواد:ويش فيكم اتطالعوني؟؟ .. عادي واحد عازم أخته و ولد خالته .. فيها شي؟؟
هادي و شيماء: ساكتين.
جواد قعد شيماء مقابل هادي:أنا بروح اطلب العشى ..ابتسم.. اخذوا راحتكم .. راح.

فترة صمت.

هادي ايحوس في الميل الي في العصير:كيف حالش؟؟
شيماء:بخير الحمدلله.

فترة صمت مره ثانيه.

شيماء بهدوء:هادي.
هادي يشرب العصير:هممم.
شيماء:أني ماغلطت في شي .. مو غلط الوحده اتغار.
هادي ترك العصير:مو غلط .. بس أنا ماأخون حطي هالشي في بالش.
شيماء سكتت.

هادي حط ايده على ايدها بكل حنان:أحبش.
شيماء اجتمعت في عيونها الدموع:و أني بعد.
هادي مسح ادموعها:مايهون علي أكون سببهم.
شيماء طاحوا ادموعها:اوعدني ماتزعلني مره ثانيه.
هادي:وعد .. بس لاتصيحي.

جواد متعمد يرجع بسرعه:أحم أحم .. أنا هنا.
شيماء استحت.
هادي:اففف هذا وقتك .. ليش رجعت؟؟
جواد:نعم نعم .. شكلك نسيت أن أنا الي عازمك.
هادي:ماتعرف تخلي اثنين يحبوا بعض بروحهم.
جواد:خلاص بتركم .. بس برجع بعد اشوي بقعد عله على قلبكم.


بعد ماصالح هادي و شيماء .. كلم لؤي .. عرف منه الي صار معاه مع عقيله.......

جواد:أحلف .. ياغبي جذي مستحيل اترسل لك .. اتخيل البنت راسله لك موافقه وين قاعدين.
لؤي:ويش دراني .. قلت لك ماأعرف لهالسوالف.
جواد:مايحتاج تعرف على قولتك .. روح اخطبها أحسن لك.
لؤي:أنت اتشوف جذي.
جواد:ولله لو ادري أن الحب يسوي فيك جذي كان من زمان دعيت عليك اتحب.
لؤي:مالت عليك .. أنا صدق تعبان.
جواد:قلت لك روح اخطبها.
لؤي:خلاص بقول لأختي.
جواد:اوكى .. باي.
لؤي:باي.

وفعلآ شرح لأخته السالفه .. و بعد 3 أيام خطبها.




#بعد 5 شهور#

*عرس ساره و جواد*

دخلت ساره .. طبعآ مايحتاج أوصف دخلة ساره لأنها بالفعل كانت روعـــــــــــــه خاصه مع جمال بطلتنا.

المهم البنات كلهم .. قاموا يرقصوا.


*لحظة دخول جواد*

دخل جواد على كلمات أغنية ~ أخذني معك~ لفضل شاكر و يارا صبري.

خدني معك بالجوالحلوو وخليني معاك اسرح ياحلوو.

جماللك جمال مش عادي وكلامك كلام مش عادي.

شوبدك دلال عالصوت الدلال غفيني شوبدك غرام ليلأ الغرام هني.

خيالك خيال مش عادي جيني بزمان مشن عادي توعدني بامان ولئيني لئيني بمكان وتنساه الزمان وانا بغني.



جواد مشى من أول الجسر .. و ساره مشت له من المسرح .. لين وصلوا اثنينهم الي نص الجسر.

شال الطرحه عن وجهها .. وضل ثواني يستوعب الحظه الي ينتظرها .. ناظرها بنظرت حب .. باس جبهتها و ايدها.

ساره كانت تحمد ربها أنها بعدها واقفه .. نظرت عيونه كانت تهبل .. أصلآ كله على بعضه يهوس .. مااعرف اوصفه جميل و لا حليو ولا وسيم .. او تدرو كل هذيل فيه <<<< ويلي عليه فايـــــــح فوحني >>>> قصدي احليو خخخخخ.

مسك ايدها .. كملوا مشيهم للمسرح.

قعدوا على الكرسي المخصص لهم.

دخل سلمان و أبو جواد .. سلموا عليهم و باركوا لهم .. سلمان حضن ساره حتى أنها كانت بتصيح.

سلمان:ساروه بيخترب مكياجش .. أخاف جواده يذبحني خربت مكياج زوجته في عرسه.
ساره:ماعليك منه .. خله ايولي .. خلاص برجع البيت معاك.
سلمان:ههههههه.
جواد بنظرات خبث:ترى أسمع .. حسابي معاش بعدين.
طنشته:اوكى أنت مابتخاف بروحك؟؟
سلمان:جاهل عشان أخاف .. بعدين كلها شهر وزوجتي عندي .. باس جبهتها .. يلا الله ايوفقكم .. سلم على جواد .. طلع.


كانت كوشتهم على شكل قفص ذهبي .. في الوسطى هم قاعدين .. على اليمين و اليسار قفصين اصغار فيهم عصفورين.


جوا لهم دانه و شيماء .. دانه راحت عند جواد .. وشيماء عند ساره.

كانوا القفصين مربوطين بقطعة حرير بيضه .. دانه أخذت القطعه المربوطه في القفص الي يصير جنب جواد .. وشيماء أخذت القطعه الي جنب ساره .. ربطتها في صبع ساره الخنصر ايدها اليسار .. ودانه نفس الشي مع جواد.

بعدين تركوهم .. نزلوا عن المسرح.

بدت انغام موسيقى كلاسيكيه .. جواد مسك ايد ساره .. فل الربطه و سحب القطعه.

انفتح القفص الي جنب ساره .. طار العصفور الي ايده<< الي كان داخل القفص.

الذبله كانت مربوطه في رجل العصفور .. فلها .. أخذ الذبله .. طير العصفور <<< العصافير مدربين على هالشي.

لبس ساره الذبله .. باس ايدها:مبروك.
ساره بخجل:الله يبارك فيك.

ساره اخذت ايده .. سوت نفس حركته .. ابتسمت له.


النهايه.

مابــــــــعد الــــــــنهايه..........

رائد واقف على أعصابه .. وكل اشوي ايطالع الساعه .. ياربي اتأخروا صار لهم 4 ساعات .. وأنا حتى ماقلت لأحد أنها تولد.

سمع احد يناديه .. لف .. اوه هذا سلمان .. ويش يسوي اهني؟؟
راح له سلموا على بعض.

سلمان:ويش اتسوي اهني؟؟ عسى ماشر.
رائد ببتسامه شاقه الحلق:زوجتي تولد.
سلمان:ههههههه ماشاء الله وأنا بعد زوجتي تولد.
رائد:ههههه حلوه المصادفه.
سلمان:شكلك ماقلت لأحد من الأهل أنها تولد.
رائد:أيه مامداني أقولهم.
سلمان:عجل وين وديتك ولدك؟؟
رائد:عند عمتي من أمس .. لأن زوجتي كانت تعبانه .. وانت .. وين ولدك؟؟
سلمان ابتسم:وديته لجواد و بنت أخوي.
رائد:ههههه مسكين بلشته هو كافي عليه ولده وزوجته الحامل.
سلمان:ههههههه.

الا يسمعوا صوت أحد يناديهم .. لفوا ايشوفوا الا هو جواد.

جواد:هلا.
رائد سلمان:أهلين.
رائد:ماشاءالله .. تونا نتكلم عنك ..يتمسخر.. لا اتقول انت بعد زوجتك تولد.
جواد:ويش دراك؟؟
سلمان و رائد:هههههههه.
جواد:ليش تضحكوا؟؟
سلمان:هو بعد زوجته تولد.
جواد:احــلف.
رائد:ولله .. وصار لها 4 ساعات.
جواد:ماشاءالله كلهم في نفس اليوم.
سلمان:تعال عجل وين وديت ولدي؟؟
جواد:عند أختي.


قعدوا مع بعض .. وكل واحد ينتظر ولادة زوجته.

حوراء ولدت بعد ساعه ،، وساره ولدت قبل أمل بساعتين.....................

.......
وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته
يلا ابي ردود الي يقرأ من خلف الكواليس
اني خلصت الرواايه خلاص بس باقي عليكم انكم تردون
تكفوون ابي ردود تنور القلب
الي يدخل يرد بليييز طلبتكم لاتردوني

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وااااااااااو مرة تجنن النهاآآآآآيهـ~
                 تحياتي...~ مجنونة وحلوة~

----------


## ward roza <3

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## عطر الكون

يسلموووو رواية في قمت الروعه
اكثر شخصيه عجبتني (جواد )

----------


## همسة ألم

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووو
رووعه الروايه حماااس النهاية 
اما بالنسبة للدب بصراحه كان إحساسي إنها من عنده <<< عاشت مع القصه 
يعطيك الله الف عافيه على الروااايه الفوق الروعه 
وتسلمييييي غناتي على الننننننقل 
وتستحقي التقيم على الجهود المبدوله ...
^-^ 
وكل عام وانتيين بخير 
عيدك مبااارك 
موفقه 
تحيآآتوووووو

----------


## لا تعليق

الرواية تجنن روعة وحليوة ومادري ويش أقول بعد
في الربع الأولي منها عجبتني لكن حسيت ان كلها سعادة يعني كل اللي يمبوه الأبطال يصير 
قلت هذا الشي الوحيد اللي ما عجبني يعني الحياة بتكون فيها سعادة أكيد لكن فيها أحزان بعد
ولما كملت .....
حسيت بحرقة القلب و أقرا واني على أعصابي
ولماجت سالفة مرامووووو >> أول سالفة ليها
قلت عنها .. هالحقيرة اللي ماتستحي .. ولما جواد سوى اللي سواه..وهذا اللي ألعن منها كيف يجرأ  المفروض حتى مايلمسها حرااااام>>اللي كنت أقوله<<بس بعدين وحتى قبل مايقول لشيماء اني كنت اعرف انه مايقصد وغفرت له زلته .. لكن لوكنت مكانها مستحيل أغفر له :notrust:  :ranting: 
 شكله بيصير ردي قصة هههههه
المهم اكثر شخصية عجبتني في الرواية جوادووووووو>>ما تستحي على وجهها
من البداية وأني لما أتخيله دائما يكون لابس أبيض وأحيانا أزرق فاتح حسيت بصفاء قلبه ونقاءه عشان شدي غفرت له وعرفت انه مايقصد >>> لو كان حقيقي كان اني مذبوحة من زمان :help:  :sila:  :help:  خخخ
 الصراحة الرواية تستاهل أكثر من هذا
مع انه مالحقنه نستمتع في النهاية
لكنها مرة حلوة  :bigsmile: 
يسلمووووو

----------

